# 59 Impala Fest!



## MANUELITO619 (Aug 17, 2004)

post up the tightest 59s hardtop or conv


----------



## MANUELITO619 (Aug 17, 2004)

my new project


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2003)

Sickside and Money Green are the best in my book.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MANUELITO619_@Sep 29 2004, 11:13 PM
> *my new project
> [snapback]2256729[/snapback]​*


They are so hard to get man...You are one lucky man to have picked up one of those...


----------



## BLVDCRUISER (Dec 27, 2002)

niner


----------



## BLVDCRUISER (Dec 27, 2002)

niner


----------



## BLVDCRUISER (Dec 27, 2002)

niner


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

wow.........^^^ that is my homies old car from way back............"street tattoo".......it still gives me chills ...that car was bad ass!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollin low in a grand prix_@Sep 30 2004, 09:11 AM
> *niner
> [snapback]2257282[/snapback]​*


sill have the feature on the wall when it came out years ago in LRM.


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)




----------



## 77monte4pumps (Sep 21, 2002)

why do i torture myself by looking at topics like this.


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 77monte4pumps_@Sep 30 2004, 05:04 PM
> *why do i torture myself by looking at topics like this.
> [snapback]2258620[/snapback]​*


me too.. damn i'm poor :angry: .


----------



## mr.fleetwood (Oct 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Sep 30 2004, 09:35 AM
> *wow.........^^^ that is my homies old car from way back............"street tattoo".......it still gives me chills ...that car was bad ass!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]2257402[/snapback]​*


was a texas car before...


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

:biggrin: ANYWAYS........................................Anyone seen my 59 rag? :biggrin:


----------



## mr.fleetwood (Oct 1, 2003)

very nice...


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin: 

[attachmentid=45191]


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin: 

[attachmentid=45194]


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin: 

[attachmentid=45195]


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)




----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin: 

[attachmentid=45200]


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin: 

[attachmentid=45201]


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

probably one of the nicest ones i've seen,  should've taken more pics


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)




----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin: 

[attachmentid=45203]


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)




----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)




----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)




----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)




----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)




----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)




----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)

one of my favs money green


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

59's are the shit!!!!


----------



## 77monte4pumps (Sep 21, 2002)




----------



## sickthree (Apr 4, 2004)

i need a 59
anyone want to trade for a 63 check out my post in the classifieds section


----------



## MANUELITO619 (Aug 17, 2004)




----------



## SwitchedUpUnibody (Aug 29, 2004)

i deem this the best fest ever :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## custom (Oct 17, 2004)

[attachmentid=66344]


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Oct 1 2004, 05:34 AM
> *59's are the shit!!!!
> [snapback]2259288[/snapback]​*


i 2cd that ttt


----------



## properproductions (Jul 15, 2002)

project


----------



## properproductions (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## properproductions (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## properproductions (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## properproductions (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## 51TROKITA (Nov 18, 2003)

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## 51TROKITA (Nov 18, 2003)

:worship:


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

This is exactly what I want sittin in my garage when I get old and gray and can afford to build it! LOL


> _Originally posted by 77monte4pumps_@Oct 1 2004, 11:56 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RollinDeepSJ (Oct 14, 2004)

Working on my 59 Rag rignt now should be out next summer :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Dec 1 2004, 05:40 PM
> *Working on my 59 Rag rignt now should be out next summer  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2466123[/snapback]​*


Post some pics..... :biggrin:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Dec 1 2004, 04:40 PM
> *Working on my 59 Rag rignt now should be out next summer  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2466123[/snapback]​*


thats tight bro can't wait to see it


----------



## RollinDeepSJ (Oct 14, 2004)

Hey you all you 59 guys out there here is a a taste of what I have coming out next year. I plan on having the car done for Hot August Nights in Reno,NV. I am going to be chroming out the undercarriage and painting the frame and belly so that it goes with the thyme of the car. Also putting in 4 Showtime competition pumps and either 6 or 8 batteries not sure yet. Watch out for it I will be post my progress as I get it going along this winter and spring. :thumbsup:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ (Oct 14, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by custom_@Nov 24 2004, 09:48 PM
> *[attachmentid=66344]
> [snapback]2446223[/snapback]​*


I'm tryin not to be a hater, but if there is ONE CAR that don't look right with big rims, its a 59. And I really don't mind them sometimes, but I just can't picture a 59 rag without 13s. sorry.



shit, I can't figure out how to quote with the pic showing up. :angry:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ (Oct 14, 2004)

witch one you talking about I will have 13s those are on there to roll around and paint on I not running those wheels I'm getting ziniths for my show rims and also getting painted spokes and rims to drive on.


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

no homes not you. the pics from a couple pages ago. the 20 inch wire etc. SHit if i had to roll hubcaps to get a 59 rag, i would !


----------



## RollinDeepSJ (Oct 14, 2004)

get some more pic up of 59s TTT


----------



## deecaddy (Jun 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUTTAFINGUZ_@Sep 30 2004, 06:59 PM
> *me too.. damn i'm poor :angry: .
> [snapback]2258704[/snapback]​*


be right back....let me go hang myself...... j/k


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

TTT for 59's


----------



## Mr Tinman (Aug 7, 2003)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

TTT


----------



## babybikeboi2 (Apr 22, 2003)

my goal in life is to own a 59, or a 60. My two favorite year impalas hands down, i just love the long boat look of them. Godd luck finding one in my town thought


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by babybikeboi2_@Dec 15 2004, 09:06 AM
> *my goal in life is to own a 59, or a 60. My two favorite year impalas hands down, i just love the long boat look of them. Godd luck finding one in my town thought
> [snapback]2508809[/snapback]​*


My goal is to own a 59 vert and a 64 Impala......I'm half way there! LOL


----------



## RollinDeepSJ (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Dec 15 2004, 06:38 AM
> *My goal is to own a 59 vert and a 64 Impala......I'm half way there! LOL
> [snapback]2508859[/snapback]​*


I own both a 59 vert and a 64 hardtop good luck on your quest for the 59 my next Impala will either be a 58 vert or 61 vert :thumbsup:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ (Oct 14, 2004)

TTT


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by custom_@Nov 24 2004, 09:48 PM
> *[attachmentid=66344]
> [snapback]2446223[/snapback]​*



THIS CAR IS FROM GLENDALE,AZ MAJESTICS CHAPTER NOW ON BLACK SPOKE 13'S


----------



## onbagz2002 (Nov 2, 2004)

Why are some skirts like this ..









And others like this..










are they different kinds of impala's?


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

first ones called cruiser skirts ,seconds are stock


----------



## onbagz2002 (Nov 2, 2004)

So will the cruiser skirt fit in the same place as the stock ones without cuttin? I might have to get a set and i am also lookin for a continental kit for the 59..


----------



## RollinDeepSJ (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by onbagz2002_@Dec 28 2004, 02:25 PM
> *So will the cruiser skirt fit in the same place as the stock ones without cuttin? I might have to get a set and i am also lookin for a continental kit for the 59..
> [snapback]2550534[/snapback]​*


Cruisers skirts are way more expensive I paid $800 for my set and still need to get the body and have the paint done to them plus polish the stainless so just something to consider before buying them


----------



## onbagz2002 (Nov 2, 2004)

Is there a place i can buy them at? A link would be perfect..


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## onbagz2002 (Nov 2, 2004)

TTT


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

[attachmentid=81180][attachmentid=81181]Here are a couple

One is an el camino but it is laid down


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

pix


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

pix


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

pix

This is a wagon that was on ebay a while back


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

pix


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

pix


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

pix


I know it's not an impala but it's a 59!


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

pix

This guy has a good collection of 59 stuff


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

pix


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

pix


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

pix


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

pix


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

pix :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:angry:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

pix :cheesy:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by onbagz2002_@Dec 28 2004, 07:00 PM
> *Is there a place i can buy them at? A link would be perfect..
> [snapback]2551305[/snapback]​*


I got my skirts at the swap meet but check this out www.bumperboyz.com they are the people I bought it from hope that helps you also check Ebay they have them every now and then.


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Dec 29 2004, 10:30 AM
> *pix
> 
> This guy has a good collection of 59 stuff
> [snapback]2552996[/snapback]​*


damn!!! where is this at???


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

my 59 in progress.......just juiced the front, working on the rear.


----------



## RollinDeepSJ (Oct 14, 2004)

need some interior shots anybody have pics of different colors for the 59


----------



## illegal regal (Jun 27, 2004)

heres a elky just waiting for its day


----------



## Latinluv (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by custom_@Nov 24 2004, 09:48 PM
> *[attachmentid=66344]
> [snapback]2446223[/snapback]​*


  :thumbsup:


----------



## Domel (Jul 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impy&caddy_@Sep 30 2004, 08:01 AM
> *They are so hard to get man...You are one lucky man to have picked up one of those...
> [snapback]2257262[/snapback]​*



http://www.lowrider.pl/naszeauta/ewelina/index.php

Owner is some nice girl :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## blvdsixty (Apr 28, 2004)

here's a interior shot


----------



## RollinDeepSJ (Oct 14, 2004)

TTT for 59's :biggrin:


----------



## custom (Oct 17, 2004)




----------



## RollinDeepSJ (Oct 14, 2004)

59 vert :biggrin:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ (Oct 14, 2004)

Engine


----------



## RollinDeepSJ (Oct 14, 2004)

This car is for sell on Ebay like $53,000


----------



## RollinDeepSJ (Oct 14, 2004)

back to the top


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

"The Best Lowrider Builder" on the East Coast.  

Soon to bust.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

"The Best Lowrider Builder" on the East Coast.  

Soon to bust.


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

NICE


----------



## RollinDeepSJ (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 25 2005, 05:47 AM
> *"The Best Lowrider Builder" on the East Coast.
> 
> Soon to bust.
> [snapback]2904288[/snapback]​*


Damn it looks like I have some compition :0 :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

thats 59 is gonna be hard as fuck


----------



## GM LOWS (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 25 2005, 07:47 AM
> *"The Best Lowrider Builder" on the East Coast.
> 
> Soon to bust.
> [snapback]2904288[/snapback]​*


Damn he's got a 58 next to it. I assume it's next in line.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GM LOWS_@Mar 25 2005, 11:45 PM
> *Damn he's got a 58 next to it. I assume it's next in line.
> [snapback]2907709[/snapback]​*


Dont forget his 61 rag..thats already done. :biggrin:


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 25 2005, 11:02 PM
> *Dont forget his 61 rag..thats already done. :biggrin:
> [snapback]2907937[/snapback]​*



yo seth who's that?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Mar 26 2005, 01:04 AM
> *yo seth who's that?
> [snapback]2907946[/snapback]​*


Johnny Salters of South Carolina. He has been doing this for years. The kid is truly blessed. What you see is what he does. One hell of a paint&body guy.


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

yeah, didnt he build a bad ass rearend that someone on lil has? :dunno:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Mar 26 2005, 01:17 AM
> *yeah, didnt he build a bad ass rearend that someone on lil has? :dunno:
> [snapback]2907984[/snapback]​*


hehe! :0 :biggrin: 
His 61


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 25 2005, 11:19 PM
> *hehe! :0  :biggrin:
> His 61
> [snapback]2907988[/snapback]​*



When that shit was orange, all i could say is wow


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 25 2005, 08:47 AM
> *"The Best Lowrider Builder" on the East Coast.
> 
> Soon to bust.
> [snapback]2904288[/snapback]​*


Damn John builds some bad ass rides!


----------



## RollinDeepSJ (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 25 2005, 05:47 AM
> *"The Best Lowrider Builder" on the East Coast.
> 
> Soon to bust.
> [snapback]2904288[/snapback]​*


damn I love this 59 can't to see mine sitting there like this one :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

HERE IS THAT PIC


----------



## RollinDeepSJ (Oct 14, 2004)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ (Oct 14, 2004)




----------



## MANUELITO619 (Aug 17, 2004)

FUCK THATS SHITS TIGHT I CANT WAIT TILL I GET MY SHIT READY


----------



## Lowrider64 (Jul 28, 2005)

Damn thats a f**** nice 59


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

damn!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blvdsixty (Apr 28, 2004)

WILL THE 58 SELL????????? I'M SERIOUS TOO


----------



## MANUELITO619 (Aug 17, 2004)

wuts up with that blue convertible 59 is that done or wut post some new pics


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)




----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)




----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)




----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)




----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)




----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)




----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

Money Green................... :biggrin:


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)




----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)




----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)




----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)




----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)




----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)




----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)




----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)




----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)




----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)




----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MANUELITO619_@Aug 2 2005, 10:30 PM~3530690
> *wuts up with that blue convertible 59 is that done or wut post some new pics
> *


Soon....Just be patient and you will see in time.


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

HEY 619 I JUST SEEN UR 59 IT LOOKS LIKE THE ONE CHUKO HAD IN BLVD NIGHTS :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)




----------



## GASHOPJUNKIE (Feb 3, 2005)

favorite car ever built


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

clean ass 59 :biggrin:


----------



## DTOWNCADDYMAN (Jun 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 26 2005, 05:08 AM~2907955
> *
> Johnny Salters of South Carolina. He has been doing this for years. The kid is truly blessed. What you see is what he does. One hell of a paint&body guy.
> *



Say homie, would you happen to have his number. I just picked up a 59 and would like to speak with him on parts and where to buy them thanks.
Will he be in Vegas this year? If so I would like to meet him if possible

Jesse (texas)


----------



## RollinDeepSJ (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DTOWNCADDYMAN_@Sep 14 2005, 08:47 PM~3818050
> *Say homie,  would you happen to have his number.  I just picked up a 59 and would like to speak with him on parts and where to buy them thanks.
> Will he be in Vegas this year? If so I would like to meet him if possible
> 
> ...


I got most of my parts on Ebay hopefully you don't need a lot because I got major money in part and moldings also www.mjcruisers.com this guy has tons of Impala parts but he's not cheap hope this helps you out


----------



## DTOWNCADDYMAN (Jun 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Sep 15 2005, 05:24 PM~3820843
> *I got most of my parts on Ebay hopefully you don't need a lot because I got major money in part and moldings also www.mjcruisers.com this guy has tons of Impala parts but he's not cheap hope this helps you out
> *



Thanks homie, I don't need alot just small things that I'm not sure if they are factory or not. You know just little bullshit! Not worried about the cash, money is no problem


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

59s are definitely gangster


----------



## Rickdogg (Aug 20, 2005)

Brown Society's clean 59


----------



## DTOWNCADDYMAN (Jun 12, 2002)




----------



## BLVD66 (Apr 13, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD66 (Apr 13, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD66 (Apr 13, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD66 (Apr 13, 2005)

IM LOOKING FOR FRONT WINDSHIELD FOR MY 59 CONVERTIBLE. IT HAS TO BE CLEAR GLASS NO TINT IN IT AT ALL.


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

Whatever happened to that 59 on here with the serious patterns on it. I think it was blue and had rain drop graphics on here. Is that thing done


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low4ever_@Sep 23 2005, 07:13 PM~3874455
> *Whatever happened to that 59 on here with the serious patterns on it.  I think it was blue and had rain drop graphics on here.  Is that thing done
> *


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Sep 23 2005, 06:21 PM~3874505
> *
> *


yeah that is the one. Is it done? Got any more pics


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

naw no more pics, dont know havent been back to la for a while


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

Thanks that shit is crazy. That has got to be the most detailed paint job I have ever seen. Would love to see this in person


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

Let's see some 59's


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Sep 23 2005, 06:21 PM~3874505
> *
> *


fucking bad :0


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

ttt


----------



## SUPREMACY HAWAII (May 30, 2006)

Heres my project '59........SUPREMACY '59


----------



## SUPREMACY HAWAII (May 30, 2006)

And heres my cousins '59.....SUPREMACY '59


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SUPREMACY HAWAII_@Jun 3 2006, 05:09 AM~5543810
> *And heres my cousins '59.....SUPREMACY '59
> *


 :cheesy: Love it.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@Sep 30 2004, 10:50 PM~2259187
> *:biggrin:
> 
> [attachmentid=45203]
> *


 :0


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## Droop$ (Aug 7, 2005)

cant go wrong with a 59 :cheesy:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

To the Top! Here's My 59' Parkwood project


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1959-Chevy-...1QQcmdZViewItem

mine for sale


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

LRM SD 2006


----------



## SunnyVA (May 28, 2006)

someone I met in Jersey


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## SunnyVA (May 28, 2006)

another


----------



## SunnyVA (May 28, 2006)




----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:worship:

59's are bad ass


----------



## menace59 (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@Sep 30 2004, 10:43 PM~2259174
> *:biggrin:
> 
> [attachmentid=45200]
> *


That's my impala before I did a full frame off at Bowtie connection!!!! thanks man! :biggrin:


----------



## Huggies (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUPREMACY HAWAII_@Jun 3 2006, 03:09 AM~5543810
> *And heres my cousins '59.....SUPREMACY '59
> *



I LOVE that pic... and I LOVE that car... :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Huggies (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rickdogg_@Sep 16 2005, 12:54 PM~3828934
> *Brown Society's clean 59
> *



Saw that car on ebay at least 2 different times... is it sold? did the owner got what he wanted? It's a badass car...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

mine is 4 sale!!!
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...0&#entry6310753


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

TTT............. :biggrin:


----------



## menace59 (May 10, 2006)




----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

ttt............. :biggrin:


----------



## jaycee (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STILLTIPPIN46_@Jun 30 2006, 10:08 PM~5697387
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I almost had my hands on one but the guy didn't want to sell and then a month later sold it for $1,500 :angry: And now I work with him and he trys to deny it that fucker


----------



## BLVDCRUISER (Dec 27, 2002)

am i mistaken or was there a 59 hopper that was nicknamed "christine"


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

that was big rat's from the young hogg video's shit that 59 was clean ass hell he'd cruise it down the shaw hopping with full undercarriage.


----------



## BLVDCRUISER (Dec 27, 2002)

thats where i remember it.... wow what a car...i think it was named that cause it would kill other cars


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BLVDCRUISER_@Nov 29 2006, 10:29 PM~6663765
> *thats where i remember it.... wow what a car...i think it was named that cause it would kill other cars
> *


hell yeah it would kill other cars it was bad ass fuck


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)




----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)

:0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

The 59 is a bad ride


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

nice rides


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowriders2choppers_@Dec 14 2006, 07:06 AM~6759014
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 whish I had the cash to buy this one isn't it for sale?


----------



## Mugerjr (May 11, 2005)

I thought that looked familiar.....just finished on Ebay yesterday.


----------



## lowmotion (Dec 15, 2006)

My Webpage


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowriders2choppers_@Dec 14 2006, 07:06 AM~6759014
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :biggrin:


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## keneken (Oct 15, 2006)




----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

any pics of christine???? or that flying 59 it was dark blue i think in old young hogg vids?


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

ITS FORSALE PEOPLE GIVE ME OFFERS I CAN DEAL


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jtheshowstoppper_@Dec 25 2006, 09:19 PM~6823922
> *any pics of christine???? or that flying 59 it was dark blue i think in old young hogg vids?
> *


'Christine' also appeared on the cover of Street Customs several years ago.


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Born_2_Die (Dec 14, 2006)

There's some beautiful cars in here.


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Born_2_Die_@Dec 27 2006, 07:13 PM~6839618
> *There's some beautiful cars in here.
> *


X2


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jtheshowstoppper_@Dec 25 2006, 07:19 PM~6823922
> *any pics of christine???? or that flying 59 it was dark blue i think in old young hogg vids?
> *


 :biggrin: 









pretty sure this car ya talking bout


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Dec 29 2006, 10:40 PM~6859145
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I think that is the car do you know if the same guy owns it from the young hogg vids???


----------



## topdown59 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Dec 15 2004, 07:38 AM~2508859
> *My goal is to own a 59 vert and a 64 Impala......I'm half way there! LOL
> *


----------



## topdown59 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Dec 15 2004, 07:38 AM~2508859
> *My goal is to own a 59 vert and a 64 Impala......I'm half way there! LOL
> *


----------



## topdown59 (Jan 2, 2007)

> If you are going to have a hardtop and a convertible why not make them both 59's... Like me!
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> > If you are going to have a hardtop and a convertible why not make them both 59's... Like me!
> >
> >
> > ```
> > ...


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

*Big G's, Impalas Stockton Chapter!! *:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BLVDCRUISER (Dec 27, 2002)

man one day ill have a garage with a white and red 59 drop and a black and red hard top


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

Best 

Fest

Ever.


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## topdown59 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MANUELITO619_@Sep 29 2004, 10:12 PM~2256728
> *post up the tightest 59s hardtop or conv
> *




```
URL=http://imageshack.us][img]http://img174.imageshack.us/img174/9603/img2332fx5.jpg[/img][/URL]
bagged this weekend
```


----------



## IMPALAMAN1 (May 13, 2004)

Bad ass car. Sent you a PM.


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

anyone have that pic of "CLOUD 9" please post


----------



## PIQUE86 (Oct 22, 2005)

this is a bad ass fucken thread... major props 2 all da owners of these firme ass ranflas... my respects for them vatos... hope i own one firme 59 too one day...


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

:0


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

for sale or trade for 48 fleetline


----------



## lowridincalivato (Aug 20, 2002)




----------



## lowridincalivato (Aug 20, 2002)

can you believe this is the same car... :cheesy:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

One of the best years for Impala's


----------



## 323CAPRICE (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

My doo doo bucket :biggrin: 
Old pics, will post more if I can ever find a new frame for it.


----------



## Robert64impala (Apr 21, 2005)




----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

That wagon is hella clean.


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

love them wagons!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

:0


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## locotoys (Apr 26, 2006)

nice rides... :biggrin:


----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)

There's some nice work going on in here!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:biggrin: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61CADDY_@Jan 23 2007, 12:34 PM~7064060
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 61CADDY_@Jan 23 2007, 05:38 PM~7065342
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That one is from my hometown.


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

I'll trade someone my wagon for a 59. :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Jan 24 2007, 12:41 AM~7069371
> *I'll trade someone my wagon for a 59.  :biggrin:
> *


i'll trade my 63 for one to :biggrin:


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61CADDY_@Feb 1 2007, 01:28 AM~7145869
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I bet that's the OG owner of that '59! Look at that oldman "ROLLIN" :thumbsup:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Feb 2 2007, 03:05 AM~7154890
> *I bet that's the OG owner of that '59! Look at that oldman "ROLLIN" :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

you guys will hate these , but I love em , keep in mind these were done early sixties to new cars





















:biggrin:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Feb 5 2007, 11:22 PM~7181222
> *you guys will hate these , but I love em , keep in mind these were done early sixties to new cars
> 
> 
> ...


the first one is okay, the other got shock value at least


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## pickle (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Jan 18 2007, 05:00 AM~7019316
> *anyone have that pic of "CLOUD 9" please post
> *



 that mugg is bad


----------



## pickle (May 12, 2005)




----------



## pickle (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Dec 29 2004, 11:26 AM~2552989
> *pix
> I know it's not an impala but it's a 59!
> *



59 buick :biggrin:


----------



## locskitzo (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 20 2007, 07:07 PM~7041347
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pickle (May 12, 2005)

fasho


----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)

nice 59's


----------



## locskitzo (Nov 9, 2003)

damn i love the 59 impala some day ill get one


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)




----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

mg490.imageshack.us/img490/540/picture083dr6.jpg[/IMG][/URL]


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locskitzo_@Feb 5 2007, 04:10 PM~7181701
> *damn i love the 59 impala  some day ill get one
> 
> 
> ...


me to :biggrin:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

KLIQUE C.C. PHX CHAPTER :biggrin:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pickle_@Feb 5 2007, 04:02 PM~7181630
> *
> *


Right click save.


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

would anyone wanna trade a 59 for a bomb??


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Feb 5 2007, 10:10 PM~7185509
> *would anyone wanna trade a 59 for a bomb??
> *


or for a 63 :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by locskitzo_@Feb 5 2007, 06:10 PM~7181701
> *damn i love the 59 impala  some day ill get one
> 
> 
> ...


Level Air


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

Nice 1959 Cammercial

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k7OE9ime36g


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Feb 14 2007, 11:20 PM~7265175
> *Nice 1959 Cammercial
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k7OE9ime36g
> *


Bad ass comercial too bad they dont show to much of the impala


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by walt customs_@Feb 14 2007, 10:27 PM~7265239
> *Bad ass comercial too bad they dont show to much of the impala
> *


I know huh :biggrin:


----------



## topdown59 (Jan 2, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 20 2007, 04:33 PM~7309687
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wat size pistons u got in da back?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 100 spokes_@Feb 20 2007, 05:36 PM~7309708
> *Wat size pistons u got in da back?
> *


50's in the and 30's up front all chrome out.........


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 20 2007, 04:52 PM~7309840
> *50's in the and 30's up front all chrome out.........
> *


tru!!!


----------



## KASPAR_KUSTOMS (Feb 24, 2007)

CLICK ON PICS FOR WEBSITE AND MYSPACE PAGE


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

johnny's 59 is one of the baddest


----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)




----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)




----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)




----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)




----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)




----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)




----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

http://i118.photobucket.com/albums/o100/II.../Picture114.jpg


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pickle_@Feb 5 2007, 07:02 PM~7181630
> *
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locskitzo_@Feb 5 2007, 05:06 PM~7181669
> *
> 
> 
> ...


It's on EBAY FOR SALE.................ID STARTS AT 25, 000


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Mar 18 2007, 10:00 AM~7500080
> *It's on EBAY FOR SALE.................ID STARTS AT 25, 000
> *


Yup couldn't believe it was for sale when I saw it yesturday. Price being asked for it is 75


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## Daddy59 (Oct 20, 2005)

my 2 59 impalas


----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Mar 18 2007, 06:43 PM~7503105
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You gotta see this car in person,it looks even better!!! :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> > If you are going to have a hardtop and a convertible why not make them both 59's... Like me!
> >
> >
> > ```
> > ...


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## Daddy59 (Oct 20, 2005)




----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Mar 21 2007, 07:53 PM~7525678
> *THIS IS THE LUCKYST MAN ON THE EARTH :worship:  :worship:
> *


x-2


----------



## Daddy59 (Oct 20, 2005)




----------



## Daddy59 (Oct 20, 2005)

My two 59 Impalas


----------



## Daddy59 (Oct 20, 2005)




----------



## Daddy59 (Oct 20, 2005)




----------



## Daddy59 (Oct 20, 2005)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

thats a dream right there homie :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Daddy59 (Oct 20, 2005)




----------



## topdown59 (Jan 2, 2007)

URL=http://imageshack.us]







[/URL]


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Mar 22 2007, 08:58 PM~7533201
> *thats a dream right there homie :0  :cheesy:
> *


X 59


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 100 spokes_@Mar 23 2007, 12:49 AM~7534910
> *X 59
> *


X 1959


----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)

Nice rides......... I wish I had my rides finished.......


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smoney4391_@Feb 6 2007, 06:59 PM~7192132
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Sooooo clean... nice color scheme!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## 93 fleetwood (Aug 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Daddy59_@Mar 22 2007, 07:56 PM~7533153
> *
> *


hey my lil brother has two 59s just like yours :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

nice


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 93 fleetwood_@Mar 23 2007, 10:00 AM~7536669
> *hey my lil brother has two 59s just like yours  :biggrin:
> *


Don't you mean younger Brother :uh:


----------



## Wicked (Mar 22, 2006)




----------



## Wicked (Mar 22, 2006)




----------



## olamite (Jun 15, 2003)

KIM KARDASHIAN posted by the Sick Side 59  a lil sumpn Topo, Myself and Bruce Jenner hooked up


----------



## SUNNYD (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by olamite_@Mar 26 2007, 01:41 PM~7555293
> *KIM KARDASHIAN posted by the Sick Side 59  a lil sumpn Topo, Myself and Bruce Jenner hooked up
> 
> 
> ...


nice homie what was that for?


----------



## olamite (Jun 15, 2003)

and another......its funny cuz we had lambos, aston martins, phantoms and a whole lot of other shit down there, but this was the only car she took a pic next to, shows you the power these cars have


----------



## olamite (Jun 15, 2003)




----------



## Frosty (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Daddy59_@Mar 22 2007, 04:30 PM~7531678
> *
> *


You have some nice cars!! Is your hardtop lowered from stock height?


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## jaycee (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Mar 21 2007, 08:05 PM~7525801
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: luv them graphics


----------



## HARD KANDY (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)




----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

TTT!


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

The company (i don't @ the moment) is planning a production run of about 100 vehicles. 

Sits on a Corvette C6 chassis. 57 front end, 59 rear! What u think?? :0


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY+Apr 24 2007, 10:26 AM~7761564-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I READ ABOUT THIS CAR. THEY CALLED IT THE 7-8-9 OR SOMETHING LIKE THAT. IT'Z DIFFERENT THAT'Z FOR SURE.


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

I dunno, I'd like to see it in a solid color. And the mirrors and interrior don't look right with those old body styles.


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Apr 24 2007, 10:00 AM~7762127
> *I dunno, I'd like to see it in a solid color. And the mirrors and interrior don't look right with those old body styles.
> *


I think thats hot! bringing back some old school flavor! And I love the 2 tone on a 59. I hear this might cost over 100K?


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

I SAW THAT THING ON THE BACK OF A HOT RODDER MAGAZINE A WHILE BACK...I THINK THAT THEY NEED TO LEAVE THE CARS FROM THE PAST IN THE PAST!!!! DONT FUCK UP THE FIVE-NINE OR THE 57!!! :thumbsdown: :barf: :nono: :twak:


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Apr 24 2007, 07:17 PM~7762237
> *I think thats hot! bringing back some old school flavor! And I love the 2 tone on a 59. I hear this might cost over 100K?
> *


Yeah, on a '59. Not on this thing, doesn't look right. Just look at where the 2 tone splits and look at the front end.

This doesn't do it for me.


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by siccmonte79_@Apr 24 2007, 10:22 AM~7762263
> *I SAW THAT THING ON THE BACK OF A HOT RODDER MAGAZINE A WHILE BACK...I THINK THAT THEY NEED TO LEAVE THE CARS FROM THE PAST IN THE PAST!!!! DONT FUCK UP THE FIVE-NINE OR THE 57!!!  :thumbsdown:    :barf:    :nono:    :twak:
> *


I like it :thumbsup: 
Just my opinion. I got a old school drop from the past! I just like the way they combined these two works of art!


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

IT JUST LOOKS SO WEIRD!!! IM ALL ABOUT CUSTOMIZING AND BEING CREATIVE BUT TO ME THE QUALITY JUST ISNT THERE IN THIS CAR...IF 1 OF US LOWRIDER GUYS DESIGNED IT WE PROBABLY WOULD PAY A LITTLE MORE ATTENTION TO THE AERODYNAMICS AND FINE DETAILS....


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Apr 24 2007, 09:26 AM~7761564
> *The company (i don't @ the moment) is planning a production run of about 100 vehicles.
> 
> Sits on a Corvette C6 chassis. 57 front end, 59 rear! What u think??  :0
> ...


Dey should have done 1 4 each year!!


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Mar 21 2007, 08:05 PM~7525801
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FUCKEN TIGHT ASS RIDE...SEEN IT DOWN MY STREET AT A AUCTION/PAWN SHOP GOING FOR $95 G'z :0 ON cHERRY & WILLOW..DA L.B.C.


----------



## pickle (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by siccmonte79_@Apr 24 2007, 12:22 PM~7762263
> *I SAW THAT THING ON THE BACK OF A HOT RODDER MAGAZINE A WHILE BACK...I THINK THAT THEY NEED TO LEAVE THE CARS FROM THE PAST IN THE PAST!!!! DONT FUCK UP THE FIVE-NINE OR THE 57!!!  :thumbsdown:    :barf:    :nono:    :twak:
> *


i agree


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)

Good Stuff


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

1959 IMPALA FROM SOUTH FLORIDA................WORK IN PROGRESS,


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

gotta love a 59 :yes:


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

FOR SALE OR TRADE


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by viejitos37_@May 15 2007, 12:54 AM~7905447
> *FOR SALE OR TRADE
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

TTT


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

FINISHED SET UP................IN THE 59, WHAT U THINK?


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE (Sep 30, 2006)

THIS IS THE BEST CAR IMPALA CREATED


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RollerZ 57_@Apr 25 2007, 01:07 AM~7768344
> *FUCKEN TIGHT ASS RIDE...SEEN IT DOWN MY STREET AT A AUCTION/PAWN SHOP GOING FOR $95 G'z :0   ON cHERRY & WILLOW..DA L.B.C.
> *











IT GOT SOLD....


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

THE HOMIES 59 FROM THE HARBOR AREA


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by viejitos37_@May 14 2007, 09:54 PM~7905447
> *FOR SALE OR TRADE
> 
> 
> ...


GOD DAMB THAT SHIT LOOKS FUCKING HARD!!!!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

N.O.S TRAIL MASTER SPOT LIGHT'S :biggrin:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jun 7 2007, 12:04 AM~8057886
> *N.O.S TRAIL MASTER SPOT LIGHT'S :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I need to save up for some of those. :uh:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Jun 6 2007, 11:07 PM~8057898
> *I need to save up for some of those.  :uh:
> *


I MIGHT HAVE A SET FOR SALE SOON. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

THE HOMIE IGARASHI'S CINCO NUEVE.


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)




----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)




----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

L.E.D 3DR BRAKE LIGHT.  








:biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

EMCCO AIRCRAFT SET UP :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

:biggrin: uffin:

PAINTED BY THE HOMIE PETE AND GRAPHICS DONE BY LEVI, HIS LIL BROTHER,THE JAPANESE HOMIE AND STEVE DEMAN.


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

THE HOMIE GETTING HIS DIPP ON.


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Dec 29 2004, 08:30 AM~2552996
> *pix
> 
> This guy has a good collection of 59 stuff
> *


 :0 WOW!


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jun 7 2007, 12:26 AM~8057942
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Very detailed. :biggrin:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jun 7 2007, 12:04 AM~8057886
> *N.O.S TRAIL MASTER SPOT LIGHT'S :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


How much do these go for??


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Jun 7 2007, 12:17 AM~8058031
> *How much do these go for??
> *


WHY? :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/uploads/pos...-1127525027.jpg
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/uploads/pos...-1127525242.jpg
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/uploads/pos...-1127524923.jpg


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jun 7 2007, 01:23 AM~8058033
> *WHY? :biggrin:
> *


Just wondering. I know these are really hard to find. I figured they'd go for alot, probably about 1000-1500??? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Jun 7 2007, 12:25 AM~8058039
> *Just wondering.  I know these are really hard to find.  I figured they'd go for alot, probably about 1000-1500??? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


RIGHT AROUND THAT ALLEY.


----------



## H8R PROOF (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jun 7 2007, 12:56 AM~8058004
> *THE HOMIE GETTING HIS DIPP ON.
> 
> 
> ...


CANT WAIT 2 C THIS 59 GET A FEATURE...HOPEFULLY SOON..KEEP THOSE PICS COMING  DOES ANYONE KNOW IF AQUA BOOGIE WILL B N VEGAS?


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by H8R PROOF_@Jun 7 2007, 05:40 AM~8058481
> *CANT WAIT 2 C THIS 59 GET A FEATURE...HOPEFULLY SOON..KEEP THOSE PICS COMING  DOES ANYONE KNOW IF AQUA BOOGIE WILL B N VEGAS?
> *


IT WILL PRETTY SOON & YES IT WILL BE THEIR.


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Jun 7 2007, 07:56 AM~8059124
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


IT BRINGS A SMILE TO YOUR FACE DOESN'T IT.... :biggrin:


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)




----------



## RollinDeepSJ (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Jun 7 2007, 01:25 AM~8058039
> *Just wondering.  I know these are really hard to find.  I figured they'd go for alot, probably about 1000-1500??? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


The price on the trails go up all the time. I have been looking for a pair for about a year now. They were expencive back when I was looking for them so I past on a few sets when it was about $2,500 for the pair now most people want $3,000-$4,000 for them :angry:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Jun 7 2007, 01:00 PM~8060896
> *The price on the trails go up all the time. I have been looking for a pair for about a year now. They were expencive back when I was looking for them so I past on a few sets when it was about $2,500 for the pair now most people want $3,000-$4,000 for them  :angry:
> *


That's fuckin crazy.........but, you gotta have em'. :biggrin:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Jun 7 2007, 01:10 PM~8060965
> *That's fuckin crazy.........but, you gotta have em'. :biggrin:
> *


yes sir :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Jun 7 2007, 12:00 PM~8060896
> *The price on the trails go up all the time. I have been looking for a pair for about a year now. They were expencive back when I was looking for them so I past on a few sets when it was about $2,500 for the pair now most people want $3,000-$4,000 for them   :angry:
> *


That's what a set of trail master's go for on Ebay...


----------



## Frosty (Jun 28, 2005)

There are some '59 Trailmasters on ebay right now. (Not mine)


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jun 8 2007, 08:49 AM~8065711
> *That's what a set of trail master's go for on Ebay...
> *


Are these a GM item?? or Aftermarket?


----------



## slimjezzy (Jul 29, 2006)

QUOTE(RollerZ 57 @ Apr 25 2007, 01:07 AM) 
FUCKEN TIGHT ASS RIDE...SEEN IT DOWN MY STREET AT A AUCTION/PAWN SHOP GOING FOR $95 G'z ON cHERRY & WILLOW..DA L.B.C.





> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jun 6 2007, 11:41 PM~8057791
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAAAMM! 95g's, I saw it on Ebay when the bid was at 23g's!!!!!


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Jun 8 2007, 11:35 AM~8067014
> *Are these a GM item??  or Aftermarket?
> *


PONTIAC, GENERAL MOTOR.....


----------



## RollinDeepSJ (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Frosty_@Jun 8 2007, 10:58 AM~8066419
> *There are some '59 Trailmasters on ebay right now. (Not mine)
> *


Thanks for letting me know I put a bid on them but I'm already out bid for them. it sucks there really nice too I might have to go and a put some crazy amount to win them :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Frosty (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Jun 8 2007, 10:30 PM~8070169
> *Thanks for letting me know I put a bid on them but I'm already out bid for them. it sucks there really nice too I might have to go and a put some crazy amount to win them  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


No problem. There are actually TWO auctions up for 59 right now which is pretty damn rare. One of them is Noah's (One Stop Impala Shop). It took me over a year just to find the correct bases for mine. Good luck!!


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## menace59 (May 10, 2006)

TrailMasters Paid $4300 for mine!


----------



## RollinDeepSJ (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by menace59_@Jun 11 2007, 09:26 PM~8086976
> *TrailMasters Paid $4300 for mine!
> *


a set just sold on ebay for $3,500 I got out bidded at the last moment :angry:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61CADDY_@Jun 11 2007, 09:27 AM~8082109
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's a clean ass '59


----------



## Frosty (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by menace59_@Jun 11 2007, 09:26 PM~8086976
> *TrailMasters Paid $4300 for mine!
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## topdown59 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by menace59_@Jun 11 2007, 09:26 PM~8086976
> *TrailMasters Paid $4300 for mine!
> *


these spotlights are crazy! i paid 2500 for mine 4 years ago and now 2500 each....how about 4 more years ????


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

TTT........... :biggrin:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt


----------



## area651rider (May 3, 2005)




----------



## area651rider (May 3, 2005)




----------



## area651rider (May 3, 2005)




----------



## area651rider (May 3, 2005)




----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Jun 11 2007, 10:23 PM~8087394
> *a set just sold on ebay for $3,500 I got out bidded at the last moment  :angry:
> *


Thats crazy. :0


----------



## menace59 (May 10, 2006)




----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by menace59_@Jun 16 2007, 02:23 AM~8115355
> *
> *


low,slick,black, gotta love it


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

Miami's 59


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Jun 16 2007, 09:12 AM~8116127
> *low,slick,black, gotta love it
> *


VERT!!!!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## infamous62 (Jun 7, 2007)




----------



## infamous62 (Jun 7, 2007)




----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

bennys 59 Sangre Latina C.C.


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

:0 so thats why he's selling the duece :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jun 17 2007, 10:35 PM~8124619
> *:0 so thats why he's selling the duece :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: you caught him red handed


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jun 17 2007, 10:35 PM~8124619
> *:0 so thats why he's selling the duece :biggrin:
> *


Que paso Frank? like my kid new ride :biggrin: and you know it had to be an Impala :thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

anyone seen this 59 impala on ebay..........$ 500, 000


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jun 16 2007, 06:03 PM~8118150
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)




----------



## calipeno66 (Apr 17, 2007)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Jodoka (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Jun 11 2007, 10:43 PM~8087535
> *That's a clean ass '59
> *


x2


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## area651rider (May 3, 2005)




----------



## area651rider (May 3, 2005)




----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jun 30 2007, 11:41 AM~8208426
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Really clean but it needs 13x7s


----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61CADDY_@Jun 30 2007, 01:40 PM~8209223
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 FAWWWWWWWWWK


----------



## RollinDeepSJ (Oct 14, 2004)




----------



## RollinDeepSJ (Oct 14, 2004)




----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Jul 2 2007, 12:45 PM~8219153
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Jul 2 2007, 04:11 PM~8220524
> *:0  :biggrin:  :0  :biggrin:
> *


Keep dreaming homie :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 100 spokes_@Jul 1 2007, 11:02 PM~8215647
> *Really clean but it needs 13x7s
> *



NO  14X7 FIT LIKE A GLOVE............................


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## mafiacustoms (Oct 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by olamite_@Mar 26 2007, 02:41 PM~7555293
> *KIM KARDASHIAN posted by the Sick Side 59  a lil sumpn Topo, Myself and Bruce Jenner hooked up
> 
> 
> ...


keeping it south side


----------



## mafiacustoms (Oct 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by olamite_@Mar 26 2007, 02:55 PM~7555424
> *and another......its funny cuz we had lambos, aston martins, phantoms and a whole lot of other shit down there, but this was the only car she took a pic next to, shows you the power these cars have
> 
> 
> ...


kim kardashian 1 bad ass bitch


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mafiacustoms_@Jul 5 2007, 04:10 PM~8241582
> *kim kardashian 1 bad ass bitch
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

my homey corn dogs 59,its gone now


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jul 5 2007, 04:23 PM~8242178
> *my homey corn dogs 59,its gone now
> 
> 
> ...




WHERE DID IT GO ?????


----------



## chino2dapimp (Mar 11, 2006)

i agree that the 14x7 look good but he needs to put some 5.20's to make the 14s look good. even cokers


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 5 2007, 02:19 PM~8241648
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Maybe it's just me but if I had a '59 drop there is no way I could get ride of it


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chino2dapimp_@Jul 5 2007, 09:18 PM~8243882
> *i agree that the 14x7 look good but he needs to put some 5.20's to make the 14s look good. even cokers
> *


X59


----------



## Robert64impala (Apr 21, 2005)




----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Jul 5 2007, 04:58 PM~8242770
> *WHERE DID IT GO ?????
> *


to la


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

'59 ttt


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Jul 5 2007, 09:28 PM~8244486
> *Maybe it's just me but if I had a '59 drop there is no way I could get ride of it
> *



Word.... I feel ya..... I'll even take 4 door at this point.....


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)




----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

......................IN DA MIA


----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

NICE....................never seen those hubcaps before.


----------



## 9165-SS (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jul 16 2007, 03:46 PM~8321114
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: nice 59 :thumbsup:


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

59 on WWE:  
































and after:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 9165-SS_@Jul 31 2007, 09:51 PM~8441904
> *:thumbsup: nice 59  :thumbsup:
> *


THANK U


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by menace59+Jun 11 2007, 11:26 PM~8086976-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The funny thing about this is, ten years ago you couldnt give the fucking things away at a swap meet!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Nobody wanted them!!!!! Now they are the best thing since sliced bread.


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sangre Latina_@Aug 17 2007, 06:55 AM~8575677
> *
> 
> 
> ...


"NICE" :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Aug 17 2007, 12:06 PM~8576902
> *"NICE"  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


lOOKS REAL GOOD ..........


----------



## 79BLUES (Nov 15, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

here is mine just got it two days ago


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 19 2007, 12:15 AM~8586775
> *here is mine just got it two days ago
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :biggrin: you gonna put cruiser skirts on it?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 19 2007, 12:27 AM~8586848
> *:0  :biggrin: you gonna put cruiser skirts on it?
> *


No I'm not into those I like the ones it has on it already


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

MAN YOU LUCKY! :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 19 2007, 12:36 AM~8586904
> *MAN YOU LUCKY! :0
> *


not me I still have to pay for it


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 18 2007, 11:29 PM~8586862
> *No I'm not into those I like the ones it has on it already
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 19 2007, 01:15 AM~8586775
> *here is mine just got it two days ago
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

......................CANDY PATTERNS COME NEXT.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Aug 25 2007, 07:47 PM~8640844
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Sep 3 2007, 07:21 PM~8700308
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks fuckin sick!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low1_@Sep 3 2007, 03:11 AM~8700928
> *looks fuckin sick!!
> *


 :yes:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Sep 3 2007, 01:21 AM~8700308
> *
> 
> 
> ...


update


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 4 2007, 08:49 AM~8710630
> *update
> *


x2


----------



## mozzywozzy (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 18 2007, 10:15 PM~8586775
> *here is mine just got it two days ago
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: NICE


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mozzywozzy_@Sep 6 2007, 06:07 PM~8733055
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :thumbsup:  NICE
> *


thanks homie


----------



## Road Warrior (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Sep 2 2007, 11:21 PM~8700308
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

.....JUST SOME PIC FROM THE NET.


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

Me and my homie bought all of these a few years back,we had $3000 into all of them and one was even a 348 3x2 car but missing the air cleaner. :biggrin:


----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Sep 6 2007, 09:46 PM~8735515
> *Me and my homie bought all of these a few years back,we had $3000 into all of them and one was even a 348 3x2 car but missing the air cleaner. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


What a deal....


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Sep 3 2007, 01:21 AM~8700308
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

nice pics everybody


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Road Warrior (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 18 2007, 11:15 PM~8586775
> *here is mine just got it two days ago
> 
> 
> ...


looks nice and straight from the pics nice find


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Sep 8 2007, 06:43 PM~8746976
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin good!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

NICE


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

heres a pic of my elco and my impala in the background rolling to a picnic
http://i9.tinypic.com/68k2p7k.jpg[/img]]


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

LOOKIN GOOD........


----------



## maldito (Feb 8, 2002)

I am looking for pics with a 1959 or 1960 Impala with a sun-visor. Please post if anyone has pics.........


----------



## Road Warrior (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 9 2007, 05:18 PM~8752692
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

nice rides


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*question for you 59 guys.

Im looking at buying one from a guy, its a clean ass 59, complete car, he just had it repainted (ugly color) but the body work aint up to my standards, nor is the color, plus all the interior has been stolen, as well as all outside trim. motor and trans are out of it, and half way rebuilt. plus the car has been cut, whether or not it was juiced,I dunno.the body is non rusty Az car. its a factory a/c car, and a 409 car. he wants 5k, but Im struggling with justifying that for a project car, with these things. what do you think?*


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRSMNKYCUSTOMS_@Sep 11 2007, 08:18 PM~8769830
> *question for you 59 guys.
> 
> Im looking at buying one from a guy, its a clean ass 59, complete car, he just had it repainted (ugly color) but the body work aint up to my standards, nor is the color, plus all the interior has been stolen, as well as all outside trim. motor and trans are out of it, and half way rebuilt. plus the car has been cut, whether or not it was juiced,I dunno.the body is non rusty Az car. its a factory a/c car, and a 409 car. he wants 5k, but Im struggling with justifying that for a project car, with these things. what do you think?
> *


Sounds like a nightmare, might have a lot of mud in it if the body work sucks, I would wait and find one more complete, cause that trim is expensive as hell.


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Sep 11 2007, 07:22 PM~8769866
> *Sounds like a nightmare, might have a lot of mud in it if the body work sucks, I would wait and find one more complete, cause that trim is expensive as hell.
> *



*I gave it the "magnet test" and it did real well. floors are in good shape too*


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRSMNKYCUSTOMS_@Sep 11 2007, 08:23 PM~8769877
> *I gave it the "magnet test" and it did real well. floors are in good shape too
> *


I bought one to that didnt have any bondo supposedly, and it passed the mag trick to till it got sandblasted


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Sep 11 2007, 08:25 PM~8769904
> *I bought one to that didnt have any bondo supposedly, and it passed the mag trick to till it got sandblasted
> *


Yes sir sandblasting shows no mercy will bring it right to the surface....

I don't know but 5g's sounds a little steep with what it is missing and the work it will need good luck with whatever you decide....


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

ain't no 409 in 59.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by graham_@Sep 12 2007, 06:41 PM~8777396
> *ain't no 409 in 59.
> *


thats what I was thinking..


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by graham_@Sep 12 2007, 05:41 PM~8777396
> *ain't no 409 in 59.
> *


*well its prolly a 348, I dont think the owner knows the difference, or that the 409 although identical in looks wasnt introduced till 61. Im guessing he doesnt :biggrin: , and since I didnt see the motor personally, couldnt say. maybe it was a 348 car, and he has a 409 for it now, either way, cool inteed*


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## C VALLEY FRAMES (Jun 10, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

*IT'S FOR SALE ON EBAY RIGHT NOW.*


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

does anybody have a pic of a totally chromed out 348 I'm looking for ideas


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

:uh: NICE


----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Sep 30 2007, 03:37 PM~8901863
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is this engine really a 348cid??? :nicoderm:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smoney4391_@Oct 1 2007, 09:28 AM~8905672
> *I this engine really a 348cid???  :nicoderm:
> *


:nono:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

no way a 348 is a big block any pros or cons on the 348 that someone can give tips??


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Sep 6 2007, 08:12 PM~8734568
> *
> 
> 
> ...



damm the new version of cloud nine..
when it was black


----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)

:0


----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 1 2007, 10:56 PM~8913102
> *no way a 348 is a big block any pros or cons on the 348 that someone can give tips??
> *


I believe the 348 is somewhat a big block because it was the biggest engine Chevrolet produce from 1958 thru 1960. Then the 409 came out in 1961. :nicoderm:


----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 1 2007, 05:00 PM~8909945
> *:nono:
> *


What are you trying to say???


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smoney4391_@Oct 2 2007, 07:15 AM~8914175
> *What are you trying to say???
> *


no it's not a 348


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

No, it's not a 348...............it's a 350, just wanted to show you some of the chrome.


----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Oct 3 2007, 06:33 PM~8927106
> *No, it's not a 348...............it's a 350, just wanted to show you some of the chrome.
> *


I thought that's what it was. Thanks for sharing...


----------



## Robert64impala (Apr 21, 2005)

not chrome but a real 409 :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Oct 2 2007, 02:27 AM~8913250
> *damm the new version of cloud nine..
> when it was black
> 
> ...


I liked it black 100x better.


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

.................BEFORE












..........................AFTER


----------



## loelmo59 (Aug 21, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/CHEVROLET-IMPALA-19...1QQcmdZViewItem
this is for sale in australia at the moment, give me shit if you must but is that a good price for a finished 59 cause ive got 1 that im putting together at the moment but im to lazy to finish so im looking for something done


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Oct 2 2007, 12:27 AM~8913250
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:worship:


----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Oct 14 2007, 07:14 AM~8996538
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I like the before look... :nicoderm:


----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smoney4391_@Oct 16 2007, 06:59 AM~9012374
> *I like the before look... :nicoderm:
> *


X2


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Oct 14 2007, 09:14 AM~8996538
> *
> 
> 
> ...


AFTER 1, IS WAYYYYYY BETTER ,AN ITS SO GANSTA NOW THATS LOWRIDING


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Oct 14 2007, 07:14 AM~8996538
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Those HONDA daytons need to go though....needs 13x7 reverse on the bad boy.


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@Oct 16 2007, 05:01 PM~9016506
> *Those HONDA daytons need to go though....needs 13x7 reverse on the bad boy.
> *


X1959


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@Oct 16 2007, 05:01 PM~9016506
> *Those HONDA daytons need to go though....needs 13x7 reverse on the bad boy.
> *



Can't fit 13x7, it has disk brakes all around..................


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Oct 16 2007, 09:49 PM~9018104
> *Can't fit 13x7, it has disk brakes all around..................
> *


you cant shorten your rear end??


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

the brakes (calipers rub)


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

you and john salter got some hard 59s in the south


----------



## menace59 (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Oct 16 2007, 10:23 PM~9018937
> *the brakes (calipers rub)
> *


4 wheel disk brakes also. Ford rear calipers are smaller. will fit! also shortened rear end 1" each.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:0


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA+Oct 16 2007, 08:49 PM~9018104-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No excuses now!! :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

what ford brakes, year make model do I ask for at the Auto Part Store..........?


----------



## RoLLs_RoYCe (Jan 20, 2005)

I second that.. That 59 would look hella clean on 13'' inch ZZZZZ..  
NiCE RiDE THouGH !



> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@Oct 16 2007, 04:01 PM~9016506
> *Those HONDA daytons need to go though....needs 13x7 reverse on the bad boy.
> *


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Oct 17 2007, 03:57 AM~9020412
> *what ford brakes, year make model do I ask for at the Auto Part Store..........?
> *



ANYBODY ?


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

TTT


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

TTT


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by menace59_@Oct 16 2007, 10:42 PM~9019142
> *4 wheel disk brakes also. Ford rear calipers are smaller. will fit! also shortened rear end 1" each.
> 
> *


WHAT BRAKES,CAR MODEL AND YEAR?


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 13 2007, 10:42 PM~8995641
> *I liked it black 100x better.
> *



same here ...and whilke i was jus looking through some old mags i seen a few 59 named ''cloud 9'' atleast 4 of them... its a badass name though...


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Oct 19 2007, 10:54 PM~9042458
> *same here ...and whilke i was jus looking through some old mags i seen a few 59 named ''cloud 9'' atleast 4 of them... its a badass name though...
> 
> *


Need pics of "Trouble 59" it was a hardtop with a BMW M3 blue color, no mettalic. Car was hard as nails.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Oct 20 2007, 02:32 PM~9046323
> *
> *


X2


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

Check this out :0 
http://modesto.craigslist.org/car/454258020.html


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Oct 8 2007, 08:34 PM~8956865
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

ttt


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

i have a 59 kingwood for sale


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

'59 TTT :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

nice pics any more ???? los i got tickets to the miami auto show let me know


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

My '59 "IN THE WORKS"


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Nov 10 2007, 09:11 PM~9199860
> *
> 
> 
> ...


so lucky


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Nov 10 2007, 08:11 PM~9199860
> *
> 
> 
> ...


So what does it look like now?I'm gonna have to pull mine out and clean it up to post it with the new wheels :cheesy:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:0


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

i kill 4 a 59 :0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

not the best pics but here is a couple


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

the homies


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Nov 13 2007, 10:08 AM~9217481
> *the homies
> 
> 
> ...


Looks solid nice find


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 10 2007, 11:51 PM~9201811
> *So what does it look like now?I'm gonna have to pull mine out and clean it up to post it with the new wheels :cheesy:
> *


It's just about ready for paint & 70% of the chromes are done.  I'll post pics on the project page soon


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 13 2007, 07:08 AM~9217130
> *not the best pics but here is a couple
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good homie :0


----------



## Frosty (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Nov 13 2007, 09:08 AM~9217481
> *the homies
> 
> 
> ...




Long Beach Swap :thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)




----------



## infamous62 (Jun 7, 2007)




----------



## infamous62 (Jun 7, 2007)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Nov 15 2007, 09:07 AM~9232859
> *It's just about ready for paint & 70% of the chromes are done.  I'll post pics on the project page soon
> *


Good I can't wait to see


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Oct 16 2007, 10:54 PM~9018138
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

more of mine taken today :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## Drop63onDz (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by infamous62_@Nov 15 2007, 09:33 PM~9238765
> *
> 
> 
> ...


any more pictures of this one


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Oct 17 2007, 02:57 AM~9020412
> *what ford brakes, year make model do I ask for at the Auto Part Store..........?
> *


If you have what everyone else has it will be for a lincoln versus 1978 79


----------



## juswannatip (May 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by infamous62_@Nov 15 2007, 09:35 PM~9238792
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like my old hardtop.......I think it is my old hardtop.I built that car.Looking good.It didnt have daytons on it ,had big white walls with OG hubcaps with the spinners.


----------



## sblujan (Apr 29, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juswannatip_@Nov 17 2007, 12:25 AM~9246451
> *Looks like my old hardtop.......I think it is my old hardtop.I built that car.Looking good.It didnt have daytons on it ,had big white walls with OG hubcaps with the spinners.
> *


Why'd you get rid of it??...I woulda kept it, that mofo is clean.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

ttt


----------



## infamous62 (Jun 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop63onDz_@Nov 16 2007, 08:19 PM~9245371
> *any more pictures of this one
> *











:biggrin:


----------



## infamous62 (Jun 7, 2007)

thats all folks!


----------



## juswannatip (May 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@Nov 17 2007, 10:34 AM~9248122
> *Why'd you get rid of it??...I woulda kept it, that mofo is clean.
> *


I got a RAG.......


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juswannatip_@Nov 18 2007, 12:44 AM~9251326
> *I got a RAG.......
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :worship:


----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juswannatip_@Nov 17 2007, 11:44 PM~9251326
> *I got a RAG.......
> *


Do you have any pics of it???


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juswannatip_@Nov 17 2007, 10:44 PM~9251326
> *I got a RAG.......
> *


x2 :cheesy:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juswannatip_@Nov 18 2007, 12:44 AM~9251326
> *I got a RAG.......
> *


Oh.....nevermind then, good job :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## juswannatip (May 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smoney4391_@Nov 19 2007, 07:20 AM~9258255
> *Do you have any pics of it???
> *


Not just yet.I'm not going to show pics until it's done.


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smoney4391_@Nov 19 2007, 06:20 AM~9258255
> *Do you have any pics of it???
> *


The Only b4 flick, I will post up.....  :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SupremeAir_@Nov 16 2007, 09:31 PM~9245442
> *If you have what everyone else has it will be for a lincoln versus 1978 79
> *



thanks for the information...................


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

T T T


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

:uh: that 59 is tight as fuck homie... :thumbsup:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

That grass is nice as fuck too...looks like turf lol


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Nov 21 2007, 06:02 PM~9276377
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YOUR MY HERO LOL :roflmao:


----------



## menace59 (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Oct 19 2007, 05:41 PM~9041510
> *WHAT BRAKES,CAR MODEL AND YEAR?
> *



I been out of town. Call ABS Brakes in the City of Orange CA. Calipers are about $100 a set, $200 for chrome. Let them know you need for 13"s for the rear on a 59 impala. I have an regular used set, not chromed. Will take $40 bucks for them. :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

...........AT TURKEY RUN, DAYTONA, FL.


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)




----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

dem cruising skirts are siiiiiiiiiiiiick!


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 13 2007, 08:08 AM~9217130
> *not the best pics but here is a couple
> 
> 
> ...


car looks nice on the new rims homie 
so are you going to put the skirts back on :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lfted84_@Nov 23 2007, 08:27 PM~9290565
> *car looks nice on the new rims homie
> so are you going to put the skirts back on :biggrin:
> *


yeah I will sooner or later


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> *Firme angles on these shots...*


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

thanks


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

TTMFT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)

ONE OF MY FAVORITES "CLOUD NINE"


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blaklak96_@Nov 29 2007, 03:50 PM~9334505
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Road Warrior (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blaklak96_@Nov 29 2007, 04:50 PM~9334505
> *
> 
> 
> ...


mine too, pics do it no justice. so many details you could look at it all day and still keep n  oticing things.


----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Road Warrior_@Nov 29 2007, 06:16 PM~9335936
> *mine too, pics do it no justice. so many details you could look at it all day and still keep n  oticing things.
> *


I AGREE SAW IT IN VEGAS AND IT WAS BETTER THAN ANY PICS COULD SHOW


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

.....................TODAY


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blaklak96_@Nov 29 2007, 05:50 PM~9334505
> *
> 
> 
> ...


mine too...


----------



## RollinDeepSJ (Oct 14, 2004)




----------



## RollinDeepSJ (Oct 14, 2004)




----------



## RollinDeepSJ (Oct 14, 2004)




----------



## RollinDeepSJ (Oct 14, 2004)




----------



## RollinDeepSJ (Oct 14, 2004)




----------



## RollinDeepSJ (Oct 14, 2004)




----------



## RollinDeepSJ (Oct 14, 2004)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

Ebay Look :0 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...:MEWA:IT&ih=009


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2007)




----------



## Stovebolt (Oct 18, 2003)

*I am so stoked that I found this thread! 

Here is my '59:*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Looks like it was 59 fest at the super show :cheesy:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Dec 4 2007, 12:22 PM~9371813
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Dec 4 2007, 12:13 PM~9371775
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)




----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)




----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)




----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)




----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Dec 5 2007, 08:57 PM~9384713
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)




----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)




----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Barrett Jackson_@Dec 5 2007, 08:27 PM~9383237
> *I am so stoked that I found this thread!
> 
> Here is my '59:
> ...


thats tight


----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Dec 5 2007, 08:00 PM~9384765
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

damn 59's go hard as fuck... :thumbsup:


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 61CADDY_@Dec 7 2007, 07:27 AM~9395995
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Dec 8 2007, 05:17 PM~9405397
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Road Warrior (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 61CADDY_@Dec 7 2007, 08:27 AM~9395995
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 super nice, all of em


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

couple pics of mine without spokes


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

and in Washington


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Dec 15 2007, 04:37 PM~9460525
> *and in Washington
> *


No doubt but it looks better on Colorado pavement :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## topdown59 (Jan 2, 2007)

my 59s


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Dec 18 2007, 10:28 PM~9480572
> *
> 
> 
> ...


one of the hardest 59s in da south


----------



## 19cutty84 (Oct 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Dec 18 2007, 10:28 PM~9480572
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Nice 
I like the setup :thumbsup:


----------



## NightMareOnYourSt (Dec 19, 2007)

NICE RIDES !!!!


----------



## Stovebolt (Oct 18, 2003)

*I agree! Your setup in the back there is mint! It's one of the few reasons I want to get a sedan. I'm not too interested in cutting up my '59 Parkwood for lifts.

Nice work. Beautiful car.*


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Stovebolt_@Dec 19 2007, 05:15 PM~9486258
> *I agree! Your setup in the back there is mint! It's one of the few reasons I want to get a sedan. I'm not too interested in cutting up my '59 Parkwood for lifts.
> 
> Nice work. Beautiful car.
> *


my 59 Impala will never be lifted or bagged


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 19 2007, 09:28 PM~9488419
> *my 59 Impala will never be lifted or bagged
> *


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 20 2007, 04:59 AM~9490867
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice ride bro.... :thumbsup:


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

:0


> _Originally posted by smoney4391_@Dec 20 2007, 07:18 AM~9491207
> *Nice ride bro.... :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smoney4391_@Dec 20 2007, 06:18 AM~9491207
> *Nice ride bro.... :thumbsup:
> *


yeah it is....wish it was mine


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :0


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

:uh: NICE PICS... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## classictint (Nov 8, 2006)

heres mine:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by classictint_@Dec 24 2007, 06:05 PM~9523646
> *heres mine:
> 
> 
> ...


THAT MOFO IS BAD......THATS MY DREAM CAR


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by classictint_@Dec 24 2007, 05:05 PM~9523646
> *heres mine:
> 
> 
> ...


think i saw this car at the mooneyes show?!?!


looks like a solid project


----------



## classictint (Nov 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Dec 24 2007, 06:12 PM~9523689
> *think i saw this car at the mooneyes show?!?!
> looks like a solid project
> *


project? Its finished !.. well.. still have to bag the front thats it..


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Dec 22 2007, 08:32 AM~9507611
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a bad chick there :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Dec 22 2007, 06:32 AM~9507611
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ahy guey :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)




----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## aceuh (Dec 29, 2007)

I think I've got a few 59 pics on file.


----------



## aceuh (Dec 29, 2007)

Couple more.




























These next 3 are older pics that I scanned so they don't look all that great.




























This pic is one of my favorites that I've shot.


----------



## aceuh (Dec 29, 2007)

Another shot that I like.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

nices pics bro


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

:wave: :wave: HAPPY NEW YEAR..............TO ALL.


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 29 2007, 10:00 AM~9557471
> *nices pics bro
> *


X2


----------



## Road Warrior (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by aceuh_@Dec 29 2007, 08:43 AM~9557400
> *Another shot that I like.
> 
> 
> ...


those are some nice pics. BTW where were they took, some look familiar. I think I saw a few of these in Piegon Forge Tenn. a few years ago.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

The Japanese got this one too?


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## aceuh (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Road Warrior_@Jan 2 2008, 10:46 AM~9586528
> *those are some nice pics. BTW where were they took, some look familiar. I think I saw a few of these in Piegon Forge Tenn. a few years ago.
> *


I'm glad you liked em! The red Biscayne I shot in Pigeon Forge this past rod run. A lot of the other shots were made at the Turkey Run in Daytona. The shot with the truck reflection was done here in Lafayette. A couple were shot in Canton GA, Cartersville GA and Cleveland TN. We try to keep the wheels rollin around here and I enjoy shootin the pics.


----------



## Road Warrior (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by aceuh_@Jan 2 2008, 02:14 PM~9588539
> *I'm glad you liked em!  The red Biscayne I shot in Pigeon Forge this past rod run.  A lot of the other shots were made at the Turkey Run in Daytona.  The shot with the truck reflection was done here in Lafayette.  A couple were shot in Canton GA, Cartersville GA and Cleveland TN.  We try to keep the wheels rollin around here and I enjoy shootin the pics.
> *


I've been to Tenn. to a couple of those rod runs. Only one or two lows there but a shitload of Impalas, and most are for sale. I'm not really big into rods but I do enjoy going, there are some bad ass cars there, and besides I don't get to go to many shows so I take what I can get. You ever go to the one in Commerce Ga?


----------



## Road Warrior (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by aceuh_@Jan 2 2008, 02:14 PM~9588539
> *I'm glad you liked em!  The red Biscayne I shot in Pigeon Forge this past rod run.  A lot of the other shots were made at the Turkey Run in Daytona.  The shot with the truck reflection was done here in Lafayette.  A couple were shot in Canton GA, Cartersville GA and Cleveland TN.  We try to keep the wheels rollin around here and I enjoy shootin the pics.
> *


I've been to Tenn. to a couple of those rod runs. Only one or two lows there but a shitload of Impalas, and most are for sale. I'm not really big into rods but I do enjoy going, there are some bad ass cars there, and besides I don't get to go to many shows so I take what I can get. You ever go to the one in Commerce Ga?


----------



## aceuh (Dec 29, 2007)

They have a Super Chevy show in Commerce but I've never been to it. They also had a Good-guys show in Atlanta this past summer but we weren't able to make it.


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 20 2007, 05:59 AM~9490867
> *
> 
> 
> ...


koo


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 5 2008, 04:01 PM~9615662
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jan 11 2008, 04:34 PM~9670352
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This needs 13x7's DESPERATELY....


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Thats my Fav year impala :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@Jan 11 2008, 06:35 PM~9670811
> *This needs 13x7's DESPERATELY....
> *


X59


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

YOU BOTH NEED TO DESPERATELY POST PICTURES OF YOUR 59'S OR BUY ONE.................X 595959595959595959


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jan 19 2008, 11:14 AM~9733181
> *YOU BOTH NEED TO DESPERATELY POST PICTURES OF YOUR 59'S OR BUY ONE.................X 595959595959595959
> *


----------



## CREEPIN (Jun 27, 2006)

ttt


----------



## topdown59 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jan 19 2008, 10:14 AM~9733181
> *YOU BOTH NEED TO DESPERATELY POST PICTURES OF YOUR 59'S OR BUY ONE.................X 595959595959595959
> *


get em... who cares if it has 4 different wheels at least they are mounted on a 59!


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by topdown59_@Jan 22 2008, 06:46 PM~9758153
> *get em... who cares if it has 4 different wheels at least they are mounted on a 59!
> *



:uh: ..........4 different wheels ? They are all 14x6 all chrome daytons.


----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jan 23 2008, 04:17 AM~9761907
> *:uh: ..........4 different wheels ? They are all 14x6 all chrome daytons.
> *



I think 13" tires are unsafe for a car of this size and weight.


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jan 19 2008, 10:14 AM~9733181
> *YOU BOTH NEED TO DESPERATELY POST PICTURES OF YOUR 59'S OR BUY ONE.................X 595959595959595959
> *


CONSTRUCTIVE CRITICISM BRO!  I LOVE YOUR CAR. Don't read me as hating on your car. Its like looking at a fine ass broad with a hair on her legs,-- Id date her but I would tell her she better shave them legs  ! Get my drift? :biggrin:


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@Jan 23 2008, 02:41 PM~9764751
> *CONSTRUCTIVE CRITICISM BRO!   I LOVE YOUR CAR. Don't read me as hating on your car. Its like looking at a fine ass broad with a hair on her legs,-- Id date her but I would tell her she better shave them legs  ! Get my drift? :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Island Stylin' (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@Jan 23 2008, 04:41 PM~9764751
> *CONSTRUCTIVE CRITICISM BRO!   I LOVE YOUR CAR. Don't read me as hating on your car. Its like looking at a fine ass broad with a hair on her legs,-- Id date her but I would tell her she better shave them legs  ! Get my drift? :biggrin:
> *


14z aint 13z but still a whole alot better than alot of BIG WHEELED CLOWN CARS :0 in S. Florida uffin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

I drive my car.........it's to heavy for 13's , no way I'm driving on 95 at 60+ on 13's. It's unsafe, 13's look nice but thats for show only.


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

The only way Ill sell my 64 is if it comes between me and a 59, Gotta have one! you guys that do.................VERY lucky they are getting harder to find. I know, Iv been looking for awhile now. Beautiful cars :biggrin: 

























anybody want to buy a 64??? lol


----------



## topdown59 (Jan 2, 2007)

URL=http://imageshack.us]







[/URL]

13x7 on both of my 59s and thats that!!!!!!!!!!!!! and I drive the hell out of them...fuck towing anythirg. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

............14X7 ALL DAY EVERYDAY, WOULD NEVER PUT 13'S.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I mob my 59 with the 13s no problems yet and hopefully I'll never have a problem


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## Road Warrior (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Jan 24 2008, 01:10 AM~9770225
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

AWESOME PICS...............What show was that, so many 59's in one place.......dam.


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

javascript:emoticon(':biggrin:') :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLACJON (Sep 15, 2007)

nice pics :thumbsup:


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jan 24 2008, 09:39 PM~9776492
> *AWESOME PICS...............What show was that, so many 59's in one place.......dam.
> *


Majestic's New Year Picnic


----------



## Stovebolt (Oct 18, 2003)

*Those are sick '59's! There was more of them at that show than is in all of B.C. :wow: 

On the topic of 13's, you wouldn't get far up here on them. The cops would take one look at them and you'd be on a hook. They are fairly leaniant on stuff when it come to lowriders and other customs up here, but when it comes to 13's on full size rides that weigh 4500lb or more.........they call a hook for you.*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

More pics of my 59


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jan 27 2008, 04:32 PM~9796883
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Sick.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jan 27 2008, 04:32 PM~9796883
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you get the chrome bullets on the front of your ride man??


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

mail order from a catalog...........can't remember the name. There warehouse was in Orlando, Fl but they moved a couple of years ago and changed there name. They were billet, and I chromed them......didn't like the black rubber. Might be classic industries, they're sold for 57 but fit fine.


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

IMPALA BOBS HAVE THEM CHROME FOR 57, $20 EACH


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jan 27 2008, 09:10 PM~9798890
> *IMPALA BOBS HAVE THEM CHROME FOR 57, $20 EACH
> *


Thanks bro good looking out man


----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jan 27 2008, 10:01 PM~9799245
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I like this pic... :0


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)




----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)




----------



## RollinDeepSJ (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 27 2008, 05:10 PM~9797879
> *Where did you get the chrome bullets on the front of your ride man??
> *


I got mine from MR. Impala hit him up if you want a set


----------



## RollinDeepSJ (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 27 2008, 05:10 PM~9797879
> *Where did you get the chrome bullets on the front of your ride man??
> *


damn server :uh:


----------



## frameoffz (Jul 4, 2007)




----------



## Road Warrior (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by frameoffz_@Jan 28 2008, 05:57 PM~9806034
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that's sweet


----------



## frameoffz (Jul 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Road Warrior_@Jan 28 2008, 06:34 PM~9806387
> *that's sweet
> *


* :biggrin: YEAH THATS A BAD ASS RIDE 
I THINK I TOOK THAT PIC AT SAC AUTORAMA A FEW YEARS BACK. :biggrin: *


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jan 27 2008, 08:01 PM~9799245
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Spanish Caravan (Oct 15, 2005)




----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Fifty8_@Jan 28 2008, 11:04 PM~9808907
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice ride bro.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Drop63onDz (Nov 15, 2004)

Question are all parts interchangable from a 2 door har top to a vert. Quarter panels, hood, trunk, doors.


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Fifty8_@Jan 28 2008, 10:04 PM~9808907
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Bzauto05 (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Jan 24 2008, 01:10 AM~9770225
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What are those things next to the stars? what are the stars from? and where can I find those things next to the stars? Thanks for your help homies.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bzauto05_@Jan 30 2008, 03:55 PM~9822606
> *What are those things next to the  stars? what are  the stars from? and where can I find those things next to the stars? Thanks for your help homies.
> *


They are exhaust ports which were a genuine accessory that was purchased from Chevrolet back then. The stars were produced for Pontiac. 

Try ebay or Big Jims.


----------



## Bzauto05 (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 30 2008, 02:29 PM~9823410
> *They are exhaust ports which were a genuine accessory that was purchased from Chevrolet back then.  The stars were produced for Pontiac.
> 
> Try ebay or Big Jims.
> *


Thanks homie. I appreciate it!


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Jan 28 2008, 09:39 AM~9802157
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Jan 28 2008, 08:39 AM~9802157
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Drop63onDz_@Jan 29 2008, 08:13 PM~9816778
> *Question are all parts interchangable from a 2 door har top to a vert.  Quarter panels, hood, trunk, doors.
> *


I sent you "Drop63onDz" a PM...


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Howard+Jan 28 2008, 12:39 PM~9802157-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks... the 59's are BEAUTIFUL rides! :thumbsup:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## PIQUE86 (Oct 22, 2005)

buying me a 59 with my 401k  fuck it.. :biggrin:


----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 3 2008, 09:04 AM~9854371
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

edit


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Feb 2 2008, 01:29 PM~9848617
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Volo has some AMAZING shots... :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## Road Warrior (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Feb 2 2008, 10:31 AM~9848626
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I want one of these guarding my shit


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

:wow: I WANT


----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 3 2008, 10:57 AM~9854343
> *
> 
> 
> ...



What show were these pics taken at??? :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Stovebolt (Oct 18, 2003)

*Man, you guys are killing me will all these beautiful rides. I look at my wagon parked in the snow and feel shame!











Here are some I took down at the Primer Nationals.

I threw in some El Caminos for good measure......


























































*


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smoney4391_@Feb 4 2008, 12:48 PM~9861800
> *What show were these pics taken at???  :0  :thumbsup:
> *


i didn't take the pics I stole them from another topic :cheesy:


----------



## juswannatip (May 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juswannatip_@Nov 16 2007, 11:25 PM~9246451
> *Looks like my old hardtop.......I think it is my old hardtop.I built that car.Looking good.It didnt have daytons on it ,had big white walls with OG hubcaps with the spinners.
> *


sure would like to see more pics of this.......


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

Not Hating on your ride, but hey was going on with the molding on your skirt ? :uh:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Feb 13 2008, 01:35 AM~9930892
> *TTT :biggrin:
> *


whats up homie


----------



## MANUELITO619 (Aug 17, 2004)

man im glad i started this topic. anyone in the san diego area? my interior floors and trunk floors are rusted like a mutha anybody know a shop or guy that does floors i dont want my shit to come out all fucked up


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANUELITO619_@Feb 13 2008, 03:11 AM~9931184
> *man im glad i started this topic. anyone in the san diego area? my interior floors and trunk floors are rusted like a mutha anybody know a shop or guy that does floors i dont want my shit to come out all fucked up
> *


post some updated pics of your ride :biggrin:


----------



## MANUELITO619 (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 13 2008, 02:15 AM~9931198
> *post some updated pics of your ride :biggrin:
> *


man i havent done shit to it only thing i did is take out the motor i kinda wanted to start with the floors first then go on from there if u go to the first page youll see how it looks black with fucken ugly yellow i got along way to go


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

ttt


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANUELITO619_@Feb 13 2008, 03:44 AM~9931218
> *man i havent done shit to it only thing i did is take out the motor i kinda wanted to start with the floors first then go on from there if u go to the first page youll see how it looks black with fucken ugly yellow i got along way to go
> *


Yeah I seen it on the first page good luck with the build


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

great topic TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## MR. RAG9 (Feb 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smoney4391_@Feb 4 2008, 11:48 AM~9861800
> *What show were these pics taken at???  :0  :thumbsup:
> *


* Imperials c.c Car show, 07...  *


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

FIRME ASS THREAD.


----------



## MANUELITO619 (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 16 2008, 09:29 PM~9960295
> *Yeah I seen it on the first page good luck with the build
> *


thanks homie! This thread just gives me more motivation man. keep the pictures coming guys


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Feb 17 2008, 02:46 PM~9963984
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats not a 59 but hey this thread can always use more ass :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

What you think.......................did it ruin the look?


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)

> NICE :biggrin:


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Feb 17 2008, 02:02 PM~9964082
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:uh:


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> > NICE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Feb 18 2008, 07:09 PM~9972658
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

not really


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:cheesy: :0


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 20 2008, 10:54 AM~9986397
> *
> 
> 
> ...



50/50


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## MR. RAG9 (Feb 15, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Feb 18 2008, 06:09 PM~9972658
> *
> 
> 
> ...


on the first pic thats a nice find and the second two thats cool I wouldn't alter my ride but I like it


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I pulled out my 59 today and took a couple of pics I've been driving the shit out of it lately :cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 27 2008, 02:08 PM~10042400
> *I pulled out my 59 today and took a couple of pics I've been driving the shit out of it lately :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## loelmo59 (Aug 21, 2005)

this is the 59 i just sold (project)  








and the new 1 i just picked up :biggrin:


----------



## loelmo59 (Aug 21, 2005)

and my el camino i sold last year :uh:


----------



## loelmo59 (Aug 21, 2005)

sorry for the big pic


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by loelmo59_@Feb 28 2008, 06:34 AM~10048701
> *
> and the new 1 i just picked up :biggrin:
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## Stovebolt (Oct 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loelmo59_@Feb 28 2008, 05:39 AM~10048706
> *and my el camino i sold last year :uh:
> 
> 
> ...







*I would lose sleep every night if I sold that car. Just beautiful
:0 *


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

:biggrin: NICE PICS


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## PBOY (Mar 5, 2008)

my dream car, and hopefully a ragtop


----------



## PBOY (Mar 5, 2008)

my dream car, and hopefully a ragtop


----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PBOY_@Mar 5 2008, 07:33 PM~10098199
> *my dream car, and hopefully a ragtop
> *


Start saving big time....


----------



## Stovebolt (Oct 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 4 2008, 01:18 AM~10083649
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*Those are fantastic shots! Nice work! Mind me asking what camera and flash it is you use?*


----------



## chino2dapimp (Mar 11, 2006)

if restored to its original shape, is the 59 worth more the all other impalas including 58, as far as money goes?


----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chino2dapimp_@Mar 6 2008, 04:04 PM~10107216
> *if restored to its original shape, is the 59 worth more the all other impalas including 58, as far as money goes?
> *


the 58 brings in the most money of all the Impalas followed by the 59


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Stovebolt_@Mar 6 2008, 03:55 PM~10107140
> *Those are fantastic shots! Nice work! Mind me asking what camera and flash it is you use?
> *


Thanks. I use the Canon 40d camera and the Canon 580 flash....but i didnt use a flash in any of those pictures


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

me driving in ''SICK SIDE 9'' at the sand diego show a few years ago...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 4 2008, 02:18 AM~10083649
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Mar 8 2008, 12:50 AM~10118793
> *me driving in  ''SICK SIDE 9'' at the sand diego show a few years ago...
> 
> 
> ...


  sweet


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Mar 8 2008, 12:50 AM~10118793
> *me driving in  ''SICK SIDE 9'' at the sand diego show a few years ago...
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Stovebolt (Oct 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 8 2008, 12:44 AM~10118750
> *Thanks.  I use the Canon 40d camera and the Canon 580 flash....but i didnt use a flash in any of those pictures
> *




*Yah, I'm using a Canon G2 right now. I am waiting till the end of the summer to buy a new one. The 40D is my target. I have the 580 Speedlight as well, and luckily it will work on both Camera's. But man, you can sure tell the quality of pictures between the 2 camera's. 

Sorry for the hijack guys.

Back to our regularly scheduled thread, "101 ways to drool over a '59 Chev" :biggrin: *


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Mar 7 2008, 11:50 PM~10118793
> *me driving in  ''SICK SIDE 9'' at the sand diego show a few years ago...
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Mar 10 2008, 04:21 PM~10135797
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *



:uh:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Mar 10 2008, 05:07 PM~10136120
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i like


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Stovebolt_@Mar 10 2008, 01:31 PM~10135049
> *Yah, I'm using a Canon G2 right now. I am waiting till the end of the summer to buy a new one. The 40D is my target. I have the 580 Speedlight as well, and luckily it will work on both Camera's. But man, you can sure tell the quality of pictures between the 2 camera's.
> 
> Sorry for the hijack guys.
> ...


you wont regret it homie....im loving the 40d


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Mando's 59


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 13 2008, 03:36 PM~10161269
> *Mando's 59
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship:


----------



## 61CADDY2 (Mar 1, 2008)




----------



## 61CADDY2 (Mar 1, 2008)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

:biggrin: nice...................


----------



## Tim Estrada (Mar 2, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

..........GETTING READY FOR TAMPA SHOW.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61CADDY2_@Mar 14 2008, 11:05 AM~10167558
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: clean


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 61CADDY2_@Mar 14 2008, 12:08 PM~10167579
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That bitch is bad ass I want mine to look like that but with a white top and white fins with red dish wheels :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Mar 14 2008, 09:14 PM~10170631
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good bro...


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

THANK YOU............will look 100% better when complete. 

Anyone knows where I can get a chrome wiper motor for my 59?


----------



## chino2dapimp (Mar 11, 2006)

my 59 impala I will start it up by the end of summer.


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Mar 15 2008, 09:09 PM~10176758
> *THANK YOU............will look 100% better when complete.
> 
> Anyone knows where I can get a chrome wiper motor for my 59?
> *


I dont recommend plating the entire housing, but you can plate the end cap and paint the body.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

One fine ragtop fifty nine.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Mar 15 2008, 07:09 PM~10176758
> *THANK YOU............will look 100% better when complete.
> 
> Anyone knows where I can get a chrome wiper motor for my 59?
> *


sell me your old one :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 18 2008, 10:43 PM~10202846
> *One fine ragtop fifty nine.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 61CADDY2_@Mar 14 2008, 11:05 AM~10167558
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 61CADDY2_@Mar 14 2008, 11:05 AM~10167558
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## topdown59 (Jan 2, 2007)

new skirts and spotlights


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## topdown59 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by topdown59_@Mar 26 2008, 09:25 AM~10259080
> *
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by topdown59_@Mar 22 2008, 11:53 PM~10233106
> *
> 
> 
> ...






:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by topdown59_@Mar 22 2008, 11:53 PM~10233106
> *
> 
> 
> ...






:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by topdown59_@Mar 22 2008, 11:53 PM~10233106
> *
> 
> 
> ...






:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by topdown59_@Mar 26 2008, 10:25 AM~10259080
> *
> 
> 
> *


oh damn looks fuckin nice bro lovin the trails and the cruisers
:thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

A photoshop my buddy did wanted to kind of make it look like an old ratrod but lowrider style for now then keep the red dish wheels when it's painted red and redone but I'll do bright red wheels these look more like anadozied anybody have any input on if they like it or not


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

looks good


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## Stovebolt (Oct 18, 2003)

*YUMMY*


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 27 2008, 05:05 AM~10266309
> *A photoshop my buddy did wanted to kind of make it look like an old ratrod but lowrider style for now then keep the red dish wheels when it's painted red and redone but I'll do bright red wheels these look more like anadozied anybody have any input on if they like it or not
> 
> 
> ...


looks good anodized if you go that way anodize some parts to 2 match the wheels :0


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Mar 27 2008, 04:33 AM~10266386
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pics here is another pic :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Mar 27 2008, 08:42 PM~10271719
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: you updated the paint on the skirts and new rims??


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 27 2008, 05:49 PM~10270846
> *looks good anodized if you go that way anodize some parts to 2 match the wheels :0
> *


I'll probably do it bright red because later on the car will be bright red and I'll still have the same wheels on I just figured since it's black with red interior I'll do the oldschool rat rod look in away just to do something different for now


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Mar 27 2008, 06:42 PM~10271719
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Mar 27 2008, 06:42 PM~10271719
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 27 2008, 06:05 AM~10266309
> *A photoshop my buddy did wanted to kind of make it look like an old ratrod but lowrider style for now then keep the red dish wheels when it's painted red and redone but I'll do bright red wheels these look more like anadozied anybody have any input on if they like it or not
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good 2 me


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

i think you just started something


----------



## repo (Jan 20, 2008)

its 4 sale


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Mar 27 2008, 09:24 PM~10272641
> *Looks good 2 me
> *


Thanks I have some old fucked up rims two of them I'll clean them up paint the dish just real quick because the rims are no good just to give a better idea of what it'll look like and I'll post pics :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Mar 28 2008, 07:06 PM~10279608
> *i think you just started something
> *


Who Me :cheesy:


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 29 2008, 07:23 AM~10282713
> *Who Me :cheesy:
> *


i think the red wheels is going off homie


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Mar 29 2008, 02:57 PM~10284437
> *i think the red wheels is going off homie
> *


I'm sorry homie is that a good thing??I'm gonna paint them two wheels tonight and put them on one side maybe tomorrow to see how it looks :0 :0


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Mar 27 2008, 07:42 PM~10271719
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dat muthafucker lookin hard as fuck  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: on da wheels


----------



## Tim Estrada (Mar 2, 2008)

set built by Big Frank


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 100 spokes_@Mar 29 2008, 09:27 PM~10286490
> *Dat muthafucker lookin hard as fuck        :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: on da wheels
> *


for real I like it also


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 61CADDY2_@Mar 14 2008, 12:08 PM~10167579
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I can't get enough of this one damn it's bad


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Let me know what you think these were just some scrap rims and I wanted to see if I'd like it I might order some but not sure because the rims on it are in real good shape and the money could go to something else


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I know the white walls are dirty I forgot my bleach white


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

heres what it looks like now


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 30 2008, 02:40 AM~10288144
> *I can't get enough of this one damn it's bad
> *


yeah. dats whats up ry derr.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 30 2008, 07:22 AM~10288438
> *Let me know what you think these were just some scrap rims and I wanted to see if I'd like it I might order some but not sure because the rims on it are in real good shape and the money could go to something else
> 
> 
> ...


i really like'm. but you know what? i think if you ordered some new ones, you should go with black spokes. just my preference. i think on mine ill do red rim, chrome nips, black spokes, and chrome hub. :biggrin: 
there is a truck on that 360 low vid (which i think you have) with the 99 problems 61. it has what im talkin bout and i think it looks really good. its a quick shot with the wheel off.


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 30 2008, 07:26 AM~10288446
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i think that looks good bro 

thats diffrent that the tripple black 59 you usually see


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Mar 30 2008, 08:47 PM~10293104
> *i think that looks good bro
> 
> thats diffrent that the tripple black 59 you usually see
> *


thanks that'll be just for now when I redo the car it'll be triple red thats why I won't do black spokes Noah and I know what truck your talking about


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

looks good on them wheels!! :0


----------



## monsterpuff (Jan 27, 2005)

looks like a rat rod...nice car but im not feelin the red rims


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by monsterpuff_@Mar 31 2008, 12:00 AM~10294664
> *looks like a rat rod...nice car but im not feelin the red rims
> *


Thats the look I was looking for, for now but it really is on triple golds that was just kind of a mock up design :cheesy:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## KeK21 that Pimp (Apr 1, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Stovebolt (Oct 18, 2003)

*Siiiiiiiiiiiiick! :wow: :wow: *


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

great topic


----------



## SittinOn3 (Nov 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 30 2008, 11:26 AM~10288449
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SittinOn3_@Apr 2 2008, 09:20 PM~10321053
> *
> *


----------



## MILGON (Apr 3, 2008)

> [/
> everytime i see this car, it amazes me to see the changes he has done .it seems that the car is never finished .GOOD JOB!!! i like the new look.what's next?


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

.........THANKS FOR THE GOOD COMMENTS.


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

:yes:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tim Estrada_@Mar 29 2008, 09:31 PM~10286508
> *
> 
> 
> ...


man , is that a kandy blue magenta over a purple base? That mofo is tight :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Apr 4 2008, 02:48 PM~10335863
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Finally a done up 348 thanks 81cutty


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

:biggrin: NICE


----------



## Tim Estrada (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tim Estrada_@Apr 5 2008, 04:16 PM~10343085
> *
> 
> 
> ...


loving these two 9s


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 4 2008, 03:40 PM~10336687
> *Finally a done up 348 thanks 81cutty
> *


 :0


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

TTT!!!!!!!!


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Apr 7 2008, 12:15 PM~10355777
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=402198&st=0


----------



## Tim Estrada (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Apr 5 2008, 07:58 PM~10343921
> *loving these two 9s
> *



me too :biggrin:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*LSR08*


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Chipmcluk (Jun 23, 2007)

What kind of skirts are these? Who made them? I've always preferred them over the foxcraft style. Are there any repros being made?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chipmcluk_@Apr 8 2008, 08:24 PM~10367960
> *What kind of skirts are these? Who made them? I've always preferred them over the foxcraft style. Are there any repros being made?
> 
> 
> ...


They do make repros


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

http://s189.photobucket.com/albums/z145/cr...nt=PICT0001.flv


----------



## Chipmcluk (Jun 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 8 2008, 08:12 PM~10368480
> *They do make repros
> *


Who?


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

www.bigjims.net


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## topdown59 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chipmcluk_@Apr 8 2008, 07:24 PM~10367960
> *What kind of skirts are these? Who made them? I've always preferred them over the foxcraft style. Are there any repros being made?
> 
> 
> ...


these are mine i got them off ebay, they are metal skirts, cant run plastic skirts and especially not on a vert!


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## menace59 (May 10, 2006)

My 59 convertible in front of my Crib. 


URL=http://imageshack.us]







[/URL]


----------



## menace59 (May 10, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## menace59 (May 10, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by menace59_@Apr 10 2008, 11:07 PM~10387707
> *:biggrin:
> 
> *


that fucker looks bad ass


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Apr 13 2008, 01:45 PM~10405775
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Apr 13 2008, 02:45 PM~10405775
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats what I like to see a mofo driving his lowrider looking good mayne


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## KASPAR_KUSTOMS (Feb 24, 2007)

I'M LOOKING TO BUY SOME METAL CRUISER SKIRTS FOR A 59 IMPALA...IF ANY ONE CAN PUT ME IN THE RIGHT DIRECTION OR KNOWS A PLACE I CAN BUY SOME LET ME KNOW.....THANKS-KASPAR


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

I thought Ya'all would like this!!

1959 Impala Rear End Plate..This one was TrickY!!!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

a few from the San Ber show


----------



## Road Warrior (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Apr 14 2008, 02:17 PM~10413917
> *I thought Ya'all would like this!!
> 
> 1959 Impala Rear End Plate..This one was TrickY!!!
> ...


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Road Warrior_@Apr 15 2008, 08:00 AM~10419564
> *
> *


Thanks bro!


----------



## JxCentralCal (Mar 17, 2008)

thats pretty damn nice.


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

when is issue 2 coming out?


----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)

Does anyone know if this magazine is in the news stands???


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Apr 13 2008, 03:45 PM~10405775
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Apr 14 2008, 03:17 PM~10413917
> *I thought Ya'all would like this!!
> 
> 1959 Impala Rear End Plate..This one was TrickY!!!
> ...


Thats a nice switch plate for the guys who have lifted 59s or plan on lifting them


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JxCentralCal_@Apr 15 2008, 03:51 PM~10422256
> *thats pretty damn nice.
> *


Thanx Bro!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

i saw that last one in phoenix^^^^^ baaaad ma fucka!!!!!! toooo clean!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

OOOPPPPPPPPPPPPSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## topdown59 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 18 2008, 08:58 PM~10450847
> *
> 
> 
> ...


shame on you ...you know better than that


----------



## Bowtieclassic.com (Jul 12, 2002)

My old one :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 18 2008, 11:58 PM~10450847
> *
> 
> 
> ...


59 owner, owned. :roflmao:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by topdown59_@Apr 18 2008, 10:04 PM~10450915
> *shame on you ...you know better than that
> *


FUCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK I wasn't paying attention I got post happy


----------



## 70rider (Feb 28, 2006)

does a convertible 59 windshield fit in a hard top 59


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 18 2008, 09:40 PM~10450698
> *
> 
> 
> ...


the 14x60's do look a lot taller on a 59. I like how the 12"x 60's dont come up as high.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 18 2008, 09:40 PM~10450698
> *
> 
> 
> ...


AINT NOTHIN LIKE THE BACK OF A 59 WITH THE 5TH. :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 16 2008, 07:09 PM~10431972
> *Thats a nice switch plate for the guys who have lifted 59s or plan on lifting them
> *


Thanks Bro, Here it is in CHROME!


----------



## MANUELITO619 (Aug 17, 2004)

damn that looks sick i need to get me one


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANUELITO619_@Apr 20 2008, 06:20 PM~10460702
> *damn that looks sick i need to get me one
> *



All you have to do is ask!! :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Stovebolt (Oct 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 70rider_@Apr 18 2008, 11:06 PM~10451701
> *does a convertible 59 windshield fit in a hard top 59
> *


*I think if it's a flat top it will. I think hard tops are taller.*


----------



## Stovebolt (Oct 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 70rider_@Apr 18 2008, 11:06 PM~10451701
> *does a convertible 59 windshield fit in a hard top 59
> *


*I think if it's a flat top it will. I think hard tops are taller.*


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

>


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

...............PHOTOS BY DERICK G


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Apr 22 2008, 03:46 PM~10478226
> *All you have to do is ask!!  :biggrin:
> *


oh no fool that was one off, sorry no one can get one


----------



## shrimpscampi (Mar 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BLVDCRUISER_@Sep 30 2004, 07:10 AM~2257281
> *niner
> *


Damn!! :0


----------



## shrimpscampi (Mar 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@May 1 2008, 08:26 PM~10556004
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Good lookin' ride...props...


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

thanks


----------



## Spanish Caravan (Oct 15, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 61CADDY_@Dec 14 2006, 12:54 AM~6758049
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jun 7 2007, 02:41 AM~8057791
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SO WHO GOT IT NOW?????????????????????????????


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 61CADDY2_@Mar 14 2008, 02:05 PM~10167558
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin: :0 :cheesy:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## Tim Estrada (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:0


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

Danny D's 
Baldwin Park

Hectors Custom Interiors
Monrovia, Ca

Time Warp Records
San Jose, CA

Big Daddy's Auto Parts
San Jose, CA

Hoppers Inc
Bakersfield, CA

Henry's Customs
Tracy, CA

Roundhouse Deli
Roseville, CA

Now have issue No. 2 in stock at the stores.....










1760 Airline Highway Suite F-113
Hollister, CA 95023










Paypal: [email protected]


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@May 3 2008, 07:23 PM~10567995
> *oh no fool that was one off, sorry no one can get one
> *


Ya HEARD IT HEAR FIRST!!


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## 61CADDY2 (Mar 1, 2008)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## topdown59 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## Douk (Mar 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 16 2008, 03:45 PM~10672757
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Douk_@May 16 2008, 07:46 PM~10673530
> *:worship:
> *


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

great topic! every 59 in here is beautiful

i cant really put any pics up cuz mines not an impala, i wish it was tho. but i can still post up my rear pic :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@May 18 2008, 10:39 PM~10683877
> *great topic! every 59 in here is beautiful
> 
> i cant really put any pics up cuz mines not an impala, i wish it was tho. but i can still post up my rear pic :biggrin:
> ...


Fuck it bro post it up :biggrin:


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 19 2008, 09:03 AM~10685153
> *Fuck it bro post it up :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :cheesy: 

and its a 4 door  hopefully someday ill be rockin a 59 drop top


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Looks good Fine59Bel good luck with getting the convertible there expensive


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 19 2008, 10:03 AM~10685376
> *Looks good Fine59Bel good luck with getting the convertible there expensive
> *


thanks bro :cheesy: haha, i kno theyre expensive, im not gona be gettin one in the near future. hopefully by the time im 40, so that gives me 19 years to find one


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@May 19 2008, 10:21 AM~10686264
> *thanks bro :cheesy: haha, i kno theyre expensive, im not gona be gettin one in the near future. hopefully by the time im 40, so that gives me 19 years to find one
> *


Theres a possibility you might find one cheap to someone who doesn't know too much but most people know what there worth. Don't wait the whole 19 years :biggrin: if there expensive now can you imagine then


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@May 19 2008, 07:13 AM~10685183
> *:0  :cheesy:
> 
> and its a 4 door  hopefully someday ill be rockin a 59 drop top
> ...



looks real clean.................nice ride.


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@May 20 2008, 08:55 PM~10698891
> *looks  real clean.................nice ride.
> *


 :cheesy: thanks bro!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

yo, mosthated, wat u rollin in the back? 13x6 or 14x6 so u can roll wit the skirts??


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

i'm pretty sure you can roll 13 or 14 x 7's with skirts..... you don't need to shorten the rearend on a 59.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@May 21 2008, 09:37 PM~10709027
> *yo, mosthated, wat u rollin in the back? 13x6 or 14x6 so u can roll wit the skirts??
> *


Yeah lowriders2choppers is correct I have 13x7 in the back and have lots of room in there left


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 22 2008, 09:39 AM~10710987
> *Yeah lowriders2choppers is correct I have 13x7 in the back and have lots of room in there left
> *


 :0 i need to get myself some skirts then


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@May 22 2008, 09:10 AM~10711382
> *:0 i need to get myself some skirts then
> *


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## $RICHIE RICH$ (Nov 22, 2005)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## topdown59 (Jan 2, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

Nice pics....


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@May 27 2008, 06:48 PM~10747939
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 u got the LED conversions. where u get em from??


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

ECKLERS LATE GREAT CHEVYS............Item# 504127 AND ONLY 
$329.99 kit


----------



## Stovebolt (Oct 18, 2003)

*Car looks great man! The LEDs are a nice touch. To bad they don't make them for a wagon.*


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Stovebolt_@Jun 5 2008, 02:51 PM~10805618
> *Car looks great man! The LEDs are a nice touch. To bad they don't make them for a wagon.
> *


i think u mite be able to use them for a wagon, they come in two pieces. check out the site. http://www.lategreatchevy.com/product.asp?...&dept%5Fid=1120


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jun 8 2008, 12:15 AM~10821764
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Whats up to all my fellow 59 riders?


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 12 2008, 03:32 AM~10852930
> *Whats up to all my fellow 59 riders?
> *


----------



## MR. RAG9 (Feb 15, 2008)




----------



## MR. RAG9 (Feb 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jun 4 2008, 08:42 PM~10801415
> *ECKLERS LATE GREAT CHEVYS............Item#  504127  AND ONLY
> $329.99  kit
> *


Thank you! It adds a very nice touch to the 59.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jun 14 2008, 08:10 AM~10868353
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is this in old town?


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

NO..........A CAR SHOW AT OCC IN FT LAUDERDALE.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

mine i finished recently


----------



## MR. RAG9 (Feb 15, 2008)

Under construction..... uffin:


----------



## topdown59 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 14 2008, 10:52 PM~10872034
> *
> 
> 
> ...


mines bigger :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

*Who can build me one with the patterns like mine?*


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR. RAG9_@Jun 15 2008, 08:36 PM~10875325
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jun 15 2008, 07:13 PM~10875509
> *Who can build me one with the patterns like mine?
> 
> 
> ...


Go into the model forums just make a topic and someone will jump in they'll probably charge you but they can do it


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

It can be done homie!!!!


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

I'm INTERESTED...............send me a pm with more info.


----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

My project...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FoxCustom_@Jun 16 2008, 07:50 PM~10883422
> *My project...
> 
> 
> ...


A four door with impala trim?? I just ran accross a 4 door belair 59 for 1000 bux didn't look to bad


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

This is how I want my 59 but white top and white fins


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

Can some one post a pic of a wish bone on a 59 frame..........Thanks. I bought one for a 59, but not sure how it will look, the frame doesn't have the space to mount the second bracket like the 64.


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jun 20 2008, 11:25 PM~10917278
> *Can some one post a pic of a wish bone on a 59 frame..........Thanks. I bought one for a 59, but not sure how it will look, the frame doesn't have the space to mount the second bracket like the 64.
> 
> 
> ...


Hit up Freddie at BTS he makes them.


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Fifty8_@Jan 29 2008, 12:04 AM~9808907
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass!!


----------



## Stovebolt (Oct 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 16 2008, 07:05 PM~10883563
> *A four door with impala trim?? I just ran accross a 4 door belair 59 for 1000 bux didn't look to bad
> *



*They made 4 dr. Impalas. They also made 4dr Flattops. VERY COOL! 

And a nice project as well, Fox!

If I misunderstood your statement about 4drs with Impala trim, then sorry MOSTHATED. 

Respect.*


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR. RAG9_@Jun 15 2008, 04:36 PM~10875325
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

let's see all the interior pics............


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR. RAG9_@Jun 15 2008, 06:36 PM~10875325
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Jun 23 2008, 04:27 PM~10934167
> *bad ass!!
> *


x2 :0


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Jun 26 2008, 01:34 PM~10955715
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Stovebolt (Oct 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Jun 26 2008, 10:34 AM~10955715
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*Lovin this interior!!*


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Jun 26 2008, 10:34 AM~10955715
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats cool thats my old 59 interior picture,i reconize the canadian vin tag.....


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## mistargreen (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Jun 27 2008, 07:00 PM~10966764
> *
> 
> *


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Jun 27 2008, 09:59 PM~10966758
> *
> 
> *


There arent many f'ing with that.... :biggrin:


----------



## majestix65 (Dec 9, 2002)

63 pages of christmas morning.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

59 was a bad ass year..


----------



## ep3d (Mar 26, 2007)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dino+Jun 26 2008, 10:00 AM~10955449-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 27 2008, 06:52 PM~10967025
> *There arent many f'ing with that....  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 27 2008, 06:52 PM~10967025
> *There arent many f'ing with that....  :biggrin:
> *


x59


----------



## Road Warrior (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Jun 27 2008, 07:00 PM~10966764
> *
> 
> *


what happened to the mural?


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Jun 27 2008, 09:00 PM~10966764
> *
> 
> *



just can't say enough about this car. beautiful work.


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Road Warrior_@Jun 28 2008, 07:36 AM~10969096
> *what happened to the mural?
> *


MAYBE THIS WAS BEFORE THE MURAL... :dunno:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowriders2choppers_@Jun 28 2008, 03:20 PM~10970016
> *just can't say enough about this car.  beautiful work.
> *


Nate, you should of broke your piggy bank and bought her. :biggrin:


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 28 2008, 04:28 PM~10970588
> *Nate, you should of broke your piggy bank and bought her.  :biggrin:
> *



that's alot of pennies my friend! hno: 




but well worth it!


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 28 2008, 01:28 PM~10970588
> *Nate, you should of broke your piggy bank and bought her.  :biggrin:
> *


SO WHO'S THE NEW LUCKY OWNER?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jun 29 2008, 04:50 PM~10974828
> *SO WHO'S THE NEW LUCKY OWNER?
> *


Bill Gates of Microsoft


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 29 2008, 07:11 PM~10975427
> *Bill Gates of Microsoft
> *


he quit....


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jun 29 2008, 07:13 PM~10975434
> *he quit....
> *


Bill Gates of Apple


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

He retired to dedicate all his time to charity...................


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

Damn, You will never see a 59 doing this in the U.S :0 

59 Hopping


----------



## Spanish Caravan (Oct 15, 2005)

TTT


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jun 29 2008, 08:44 PM~10976572
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smoney4391_@Jun 29 2008, 11:40 PM~10977967
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by walt customs_@Jul 2 2008, 02:22 AM~10995331
> *Damn, You will never see a 59 doing this in the U.S   :0
> 
> 59 Hopping
> *


Want to bet? 

Check out this link: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=204749 

and then scroll down.


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR. RAG9_@Jun 16 2008, 01:36 AM~10875325
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## mistargreen (Jan 29, 2008)

BADASS :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop (Jul 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Jun 27 2008, 06:55 PM~10966733
> *thats cool thats my old 59 interior picture,i reconize the canadian vin tag.....
> *



Johnny was your 59 a stock 4speed? what engine did it come with?

Thats bad azz!!!!!!!! dont see very many 59 four speeds!!!!!!!!


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OneStopImpalaShop_@Jul 10 2008, 09:32 AM~11054851
> *Johnny was your 59 a stock 4speed? what engine did it come with?
> 
> Thats bad azz!!!!!!!!  dont see very many 59 four speeds!!!!!!!!
> ...


yea it was 348 tri power 4 speed, it didnt like 13s too good lol it had a posi rear.


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> Bill Gates of Microsoft
> [/quote
> HAHAHA, HE AIN'T GOT ENOUGH CHEDDAR TO OWN THAT 9 :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## OneStopImpalaShop (Jul 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Jul 10 2008, 05:13 PM~11059082
> *yea it was 348 tri power 4 speed, it didnt like 13s too good  lol it had a posi rear.
> *


damn!!!!!!!!! only thing better then that would have been a specail 283 
:0


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WALT CUSTOMS_@Jul 2 2008, 01:22 AM~10995331
> *Damn, You will never see a 59 doing this in the U.S  :0
> 
> 59 Hopping
> *


you will when mines dun :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Jul 10 2008, 08:13 PM~11059082
> *yea it was 348 tri power 4 speed, it didnt like 13s too good  lol it had a posi rear.
> *


it was a nice car, small world to see it pop up under pix..

:biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rzWb1vQ44vo


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WALT CUSTOMS+Jul 2 2008, 01:22 AM~10995331-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## menace59 (May 10, 2006)




----------



## menace59 (May 10, 2006)

IMG]http://i350.photobucket.com/albums/q426/lmoran_photo/IMG_0244.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by menace59_@Jul 11 2008, 04:27 AM~11062123
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BigBodyNewman (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 77monte4pumps_@Sep 30 2004, 05:04 PM~2258620
> *why do i torture myself by looking at topics like this.
> *


Man you said it!


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

Few 59's crusing the streets


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by menace59_@Jul 11 2008, 02:22 AM~11062110
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

TTT!!!!!


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by menace59_@Jul 11 2008, 01:22 AM~11062110
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I ll give u my baby momma 4 it!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

ttt for 5-9's! :biggrin:


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jul 14 2008, 01:17 PM~11085274
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jul 14 2008, 02:16 PM~11085268
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That fuckers bad


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

TTT for my favorite car! :biggrin:


----------



## monsterpuff (Jan 27, 2005)




----------



## nativikee (Feb 15, 2007)

damn theres a nice 59 for sale on auto trader for 2995 and all it needs is an engine, damn I wish I had the money right now.


----------



## topdown59 (Jan 2, 2007)

two different shows from this weekend


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

.......... .................. ....................
...


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

...........the boss 3 years ago.


----------



## $RICHIE RICH$ (Nov 22, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by nativikee_@Jul 20 2008, 08:09 PM~11134746
> *damn theres a nice 59 for sale on auto trader for 2995 and all it needs is an engine, damn I wish I had the money right now.
> *


scrape up that cash or you'll regret it but hell it's probably gone by now


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

:0


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

that singer Pink rollin a 59 rag


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)




----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

TTT!!!!!!


----------



## 61CADDY2 (Mar 1, 2008)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 61CADDY2_@Aug 5 2008, 10:48 AM~11264691
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN!!!!!!!


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)




----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 61CADDY2_@Aug 5 2008, 11:48 AM~11264691
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That 9 is clean


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Aug 5 2008, 06:04 PM~11268190
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

pictures of Benny's 59 rag from the day I shot if for Impalas Magazine


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 10 2008, 02:38 AM~11304615
> *pictures of Benny's 59 rag from the day I shot if for Impalas Magazine
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: Awesome pix!


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)




----------



## 2low63 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

> TTT :biggrin:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

saved a solid 1 owner 59 tonight


----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)

That's great to hear, I can't wait to see what it looks like when you are finished. :thumbsup:


----------



## MILGON (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Aug 10 2008, 04:16 PM~11307896
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS CAR LOOKS NICE!! LOVE THE COLOR COMBO. ANY MORE PICS OF THIS CAR?


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

A "59" we Hooked up with body and Paint..


----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)

^^^


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

:cheesy:  Nice.


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

jus lowered my '59


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Aug 13 2008, 02:24 PM~11334771
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good so did you save it to sell it I see you sell a lot of cars on here?


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 13 2008, 01:07 PM~11334635
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, we think it came out pretty nice too.. Too bad the customer didn't pay for Clean.. lol.... this is just a decent job...


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Aug 14 2008, 02:18 PM~11337193
> *jus lowered my '59
> 
> 
> ...


looks great :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 13 2008, 07:03 PM~11337588
> *Looks good so did you save it to sell it I see you sell a lot of cars on here?
> *


not sure really. guess everythings always forsale but not goin to try and advertise it goin to proble keep it for a while


----------



## gramma (Jul 4, 2008)

my old 59 from Hawaii 4 door but only 59 on island


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

T T T


----------



## Stovebolt (Oct 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Aug 13 2008, 12:11 AM~11331121
> *A "59" we Hooked up with body and Paint..
> 
> 
> ...


*Is this an actual "Cameo Coral" car? Even if it isn't, excellent choice of color!*


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Aug 11 2008, 09:49 PM~11320737
> *saved a solid 1 owner 59 tonight
> 
> 
> ...


get tha sawzall out


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 14 2008, 12:37 PM~11343760
> *get tha sawzall out
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Stovebolt_@Aug 14 2008, 12:13 PM~11343521
> *Is this an actual "Cameo Coral" car? Even if it isn't, excellent choice of color!
> *


 Nah... I think the Original Color, was, but the Customer wanted a lil less pink, so we looked at the color books and went with a color that still brought out the interior... Thanks, we are pretty happy with the way it turned out, toooooo bad the owner killed the two tone, I think these ridez look more original that way... to each their own??
:dunno:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Aug 14 2008, 12:34 AM~11340133
> *not sure really. guess everythings always forsale but not goin to try and advertise it goin to proble keep it for a while
> *


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:0


> _Originally posted by KASPAR_KUSTOMS_@Feb 25 2007, 07:27 AM~7346221
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

I gotta get back to work now :biggrin:


----------



## chino2dapimp (Mar 11, 2006)

has anyone seem 59' impala's converted to convertables the right way?


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chino2dapimp_@Aug 15 2008, 02:01 PM~11353195
> *has anyone seem 59' impala's converted to convertables the right way?
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chino2dapimp_@Aug 15 2008, 03:01 PM~11353195
> *has anyone seem 59' impala's converted to convertables the right way?
> *


I believe some guy was selling one on here but I don't think it was finished yet


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 15 2008, 03:08 PM~11353789
> *I believe some guy was selling one on here but I don't think it was finished yet
> *


i know where a couple are forsale


----------



## chino2dapimp (Mar 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Aug 15 2008, 04:00 PM~11354113
> *i know where a couple are forsale
> *


I got a 59 hardtop im a do up but cant help but love the rag's. Im trying to convince myself and tell myself "hey you got a 59 and a 57 hardtop, be happy" but im a greedy MF and i would rather have a 59 rag. Instead of buying one thats really expensive i, i figured if they can be ragged right i might consider that route.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chino2dapimp_@Aug 15 2008, 06:58 PM~11354884
> *I got a 59 hardtop im a do up but cant help but love the rag's. Im trying to convince myself and tell myself "hey you got a 59 and a 57 hardtop, be happy" but im a greedy MF and i would rather have a 59 rag. Instead of buying one thats really expensive i, i figured if they can be ragged right i might consider that route.
> *


You'd probably need a donor rag though and give me that 57 :biggrin:


----------



## chino2dapimp (Mar 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 15 2008, 06:00 PM~11354901
> *You'd probably need a donor rag though and give me that 57 :biggrin:
> *


I heard that too plus the frame off of the donor rag. Thats gonna be a mission but i whats giving me a bit of hope is that i know where there is a 60 rag but not sure if that can be used as a donor.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chino2dapimp_@Aug 15 2008, 07:04 PM~11354924
> *I heard that too plus the frame off of the donor rag. Thats gonna be a mission but i whats giving me a bit of hope is that i know where there is a 60 rag but not sure if that can be used as a donor.
> *


that I don't know I think the frames are the same just a couple more frame mounts but I could be wrong and no answer on the 57 :cheesy:


----------



## chino2dapimp (Mar 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 15 2008, 06:09 PM~11354953
> *that I don't know I think the frames are the same just a couple more frame mounts but I could be wrong and no answer on the 57 :cheesy:
> *


I know who could have tha answer to that but havent got at the guy yet. I will ask him though.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chino2dapimp_@Aug 15 2008, 07:15 PM~11354985
> *I know who could have tha answer to that but havent got at the guy yet. I will ask him though.
> *


thats 2 nice project cars you have I'd hate to see that 59 get cut but if you do it right it'll still be worth a few dollars but if it's for you who cares


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 15 2008, 06:09 PM~11354953
> *that I don't know I think the frames are the same just a couple more frame mounts but I could be wrong and no answer on the 57 :cheesy:
> *


also has extra metal for reinforcement


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## Road Warrior (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 21 2008, 12:05 PM~11403149
> *
> 
> 
> ...


cool ass pic


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## Road Warrior (Jun 28, 2007)

hno: :biggrin:


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

TTT!!!!!


----------



## 61CADDY2 (Mar 1, 2008)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## AFFILIATED MONTE (Oct 9, 2005)

http://www.59classicchevy.com/accessories.html


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## Road Warrior (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## Road Warrior (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## Road Warrior (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chino2dapimp_@Aug 15 2008, 10:01 PM~11353195
> *has anyone seem 59' impala's converted to convertables the right way?
> *


No matter how good it is you will always have chop top. I rather have a OG hardtop over a chop top.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Road Warrior_@Aug 27 2008, 01:21 AM~11448537
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's beautiful! :wow:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

does any one know if 59 2 door post door will work on a hardtop or rag if you remove the post part of the window frame? the door looks the same just has the post frame Tack welded to it. thinkin it might be the same if remove the frame ?????


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Aug 27 2008, 11:15 PM~11456462
> *does any one know if 59 2 door post door will work on a hardtop or rag if you remove the post part of the window frame? the door looks the same just has the post frame Tack welded to it. thinkin it might be the same if remove the frame ?????
> *


Why don't you try it out with one of your 100 :biggrin:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Aug 27 2008, 08:40 PM~11456675
> *Why don't you try it out with one of your 100 :biggrin:
> *


well thats the point i got some NICE ass 2 door post doors but dont wanna cut the post out of the door shell and it not work. i might try it anyways just wonder if anyone else has already done it and knows the deal or not.


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

might get it, its ruff,


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Sep 1 2008, 07:47 PM~11492743
> *might get it, its ruff,
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like a lot of work. :0


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Aug 27 2008, 11:15 PM~11456462
> *does any one know if 59 2 door post door will work on a hardtop or rag if you remove the post part of the window frame? the door looks the same just has the post frame Tack welded to it. thinkin it might be the same if remove the frame ?????
> *


yes i just did mine you have to take the track out and drill a hole for the hardtop track because of the chrome on the hardtop and vert glass


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@Sep 2 2008, 09:19 AM~11496726
> *yes i just did mine you have to take the track out and drill a hole for the hardtop track because of the chrome on the hardtop and vert glass
> *


thanks ill proble be doing it soon


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

59 vert on Ebay for $50 k :0 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Cars-Trucks...d=p4506.c0.m245


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

Heres a 59 that we put on sum 13X7 72 spk Daytons on! just restored here in santa maria loaded pwr windows, pwr seat, trailmasters, contiental kit, bumber guarded.


----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)

Nice Ride.... :0


----------



## Stovebolt (Oct 18, 2003)

*Beautiful ride!! ^^^^ :0 *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smoney4391_@Sep 6 2008, 06:15 PM~11536601
> *Nice Ride.... :0
> *


yeah what he said


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

:0


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CROWDS91_@Sep 5 2008, 10:08 PM~11528248
> *Heres a 59 that we put on sum 13X7 72 spk Daytons on! just restored here in santa maria loaded pwr windows, pwr seat, trailmasters, contiental kit, bumber guarded.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CROWDS91_@Sep 5 2008, 12:08 PM~11528248
> *Heres a 59 that we put on sum 13X7 72 spk Daytons on! just restored here in santa maria loaded pwr windows, pwr seat, trailmasters, contiental kit, bumber guarded.
> 
> 
> ...


Bad ass :thumbsup:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

TTT!


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

ttt for the 59's! :biggrin:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## SPIDER1959VERT (Feb 2, 2006)

does anyone no if brackets on the reproduction continental kits are different than the original continental kit 1959


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)

:nicoderm:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

Parting out a 59 Nomad wagon lots of stainless,some tinted glass,power seat,A/C,power steering,power brakes etc etc (im goin to keep some the options) PM me with needs


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

TTT


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)




----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Was the cruiser skirts an option back in 59 or is it a aftermarket non-GM option?


----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Sep 21 2008, 03:38 AM~11656102
> *Was the cruiser skirts an option back in 59 or is it a aftermarket non-GM option?
> 
> 
> ...


GM did not offer cruiser skirts that was an aftermarket thing.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> Heres a 59 that we put on sum 13X7 72 spk Daytons on! just restored here in santa maria loaded pwr windows, pwr seat, *NU-VUE*


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)




----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

WHAT IN THE FUCK HAPPEND TO THAT 59????????? :0 :0 :0 :0 WHATS THE STORY, WAS EVERYBODY OK??????????????????????????????????


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Sep 21 2008, 10:06 PM~11662639
> *WHAT IN THE FUCK HAPPEND TO THAT 59????????? :0  :0  :0  :0  WHATS THE STORY, WAS EVERYBODY OK??????????????????????????????????
> *


According to the post on Chevy Talk forums,something on the steering "snapped"
and the car turned into an oncoming semi.It went under the trailer and the back wheels went over the car. :0 The driver made it out okay :yes:


----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)

DAMN.....:0 :0 :0    









What happened??? anymore pics?


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Sep 22 2008, 12:05 AM~11662631
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 deeeeeeeeeeezanggggggg


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Sep 22 2008, 12:02 PM~11663939
> *According to the post on Chevy Talk forums,something on the steering "snapped"
> and the car turned into an oncoming semi.It went under the trailer and the back wheels went over the car. :0 The driver made it out okay :yes:
> *


THAT HAD TO BE SCARRY AS FUCK :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Dec 1 2004, 05:40 PM~2466123
> *Working on my 59 Rag rignt now should be out next summer  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

NICE PICS, CAN YOU POST THEM BIGGER............WHAT CARS ARE THOSE?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

59 grill guard. has light bend in cross bar and little rust hole in one of the bullets. needs to be rechromed. and a chromer should be able to repair the bend and hole very easy

$400 shipped inside lower 48 usa

thanks Andrew


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smoney4391_@Sep 21 2008, 02:50 PM~11656332
> *GM did not offer cruiser skirts that was an aftermarket thing.
> *


Thanks.


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

TTT


----------



## supremes (Aug 15, 2008)

i was the person who had a classified ad that i wanted to trade a 64 and 61 impala for a 59 impala,i eventually sold both cars and after looking at some basket case 59"s for and average price of $10-12k i was sorry i sold my impalas, i realized that finding a 59 in my budget was not going to happen, then a month ago i found a 1959 impala on craigslist that was posted one night and i called them and was at there house at 6am in sacramento, the car had been parked for 36 years, all original, i bought it for $8.000. took it to my freinds shop and got it running, drove it to billitproof show in antioch 2 weeks ago and this weekend drove it to the low rider show in woodland, i am building it old style low rider with 14x7 supremes,i would like to post photos but need help, can anyone post them for me? thank you


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Sep 22 2008, 10:02 AM~11663939
> *According to the post on Chevy Talk forums,something on the steering "snapped"
> and the car turned into an oncoming semi.It went under the trailer and the back wheels went over the car. :0 The driver made it out okay :yes:
> *


Damn is the part that broke a common thing that happens what was it??


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by supremes_@Sep 29 2008, 04:37 PM~11730870
> *i was the person who had a classified ad that i wanted to trade a 64 and 61 impala for a 59 impala,i eventually sold both cars and after looking at some basket case 59"s for and average price of $10-12k i was sorry i sold my impalas, i realized that finding a 59 in my budget was not going to happen, then a month ago  i found a 1959 impala on craigslist that was  posted one night and i called them and was at there house at 6am in sacramento, the car had been parked for 36 years, all original, i bought it for $8.000. took it to my freinds shop and got it running, drove it to billitproof  show in antioch 2 weeks ago and this weekend drove it to the low rider show in woodland, i am building it old style low rider with 14x7 supremes,i would like to post photos but need help, can anyone post them for me? thank you
> *


send them to my email [email protected]


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by supremes_@Sep 29 2008, 04:37 PM~11730870


Here is pics of your 59 looks real good by the way you got a steal at 8gs


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: nice find!


----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC+Oct 1 2008, 02:48 AM~11747192-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the color and the rims sweet ride bro. :thumbsup:


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC+Sep 30 2008, 11:48 PM~11747192-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn...8'gs...hell of a deal :thumbsup:


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 29 2008, 03:19 PM~11731817
> *Damn is the part that broke a common thing that happens what was it??
> *


They didn't specify what exactly "snapped" :dunno: but I saw
the pics and was like DAMN :0 :0 :wow:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Oct 1 2008, 02:52 PM~11751430
> *Thay didn't specify what exactly "snapped" :dunno:  but I saw
> the pics and was like DAMN :0    :0  :wow:
> *


That car got fucked up


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

just got this one about a 3 months ago had a locked up motor and has been setting in a garge for 5 years. was missing alot of trim but a buddy on here just happened to know the guy that bought the car and he had all the trim i was missing in his garage grill,wing tirm, quarter trim, all window trim and a dash cluster with gages. for 300. :biggrin: when i looked at it :uh: 
























know :biggrin: 








ROLLNNNNNNNNNNN  IN A WEEK


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC+Oct 1 2008, 01:48 AM~11747192-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fuck that was a hell of a deal


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lodirty_@Oct 2 2008, 02:37 PM~11760122
> *just got this one about a 3 months ago had a locked up motor and has been setting in a garge for 5 years. was missing alot of trim but a buddy on here just happened to know the guy that bought the car and he had all the trim i was missing in his garage grill,wing tirm, quarter trim, all window trim and a dash cluster with gages. for 300. :biggrin: when i looked at it  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lodirty_@Oct 2 2008, 12:37 PM~11760122
> *just got this one about a 3 months ago had a locked up motor and has been setting in a garge for 5 years. was missing alot of trim but a buddy on here just happened to know the guy that bought the car and he had all the trim i was missing in his garage grill,wing tirm, quarter trim, all window trim and a dash cluster with gages. for 300. :biggrin: when i looked at it  :uh:
> *


You paid 300 for that car?? :0 :0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

THINK FOR THE PARTS


----------



## Stovebolt (Oct 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Oct 1 2008, 01:52 PM~11751430
> *Thay didn't specify what exactly "snapped" :dunno:  but I saw
> the pics and was like DAMN :0    :0  :wow:
> *



*I talked to the owner at the Primer Nationals, and he is ok. If I recall, I think it ws eithr a ball joint or the tierod that let go. When that happened it ripped the brake line off and he nothing to stop him. 

I'm pretty sure thats what he told me. That weekend was a little cloudy, hahaha.

If he reads this he will correct me if I'm wrong.*


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lodirty_@Oct 2 2008, 12:37 PM~11760122
> *just got this one about a 3 months ago had a locked up motor and has been setting in a garge for 5 years. was missing alot of trim but a buddy on here just happened to know the guy that bought the car and he had all the trim i was missing in his garage grill,wing tirm, quarter trim, all window trim and a dash cluster with gages. for 300. :biggrin: when i looked at it  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet...:thumbsup: What size engine do you have in your 59?


----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by supremes_@Sep 29 2008, 04:37 PM~11730870
> *i was the person who had a classified ad that i wanted to trade a 64 and 61 impala for a 59 impala,i eventually sold both cars and after looking at some basket case 59"s for and average price of $10-12k i was sorry i sold my impalas, i realized that finding a 59 in my budget was not going to happen, then a month ago  i found a 1959 impala on craigslist that was  posted one night and i called them and was at there house at 6am in sacramento, the car had been parked for 36 years, all original, i bought it for $8.000. took it to my freinds shop and got it running, drove it to billitproof  show in antioch 2 weeks ago and this weekend drove it to the low rider show in woodland, i am building it old style low rider with 14x7 supremes,i would like to post photos but need help, can anyone post them for me? thank you
> *


Do you have any pixs of the engine?


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 2 2008, 02:52 PM~11760805
> *You paid 300 for that car?? :0  :0
> *


no traded my 64 for it always been a dream payed 300. for a perfect grill,all roof trim, side trim and dash :biggrin:
it had a locked up 283 in her got one from my buddy shortdog62( 61 283)


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lodirty_@Oct 3 2008, 07:57 AM~11767757
> *no traded my 64 for it always been a dream payed 300. for a perfect grill,all roof trim, side trim and dash  :biggrin:
> it had a locked up 283 in her got one from my buddy shortdog62( 61 283)
> *


I got ya and the trade was good that 59 is nice


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

thanks i got alot to do still. :biggrin:


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

My bad! :biggrin:


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Oct 4 2008, 10:33 AM~11776983
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: Dats a 60


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC+Oct 1 2008, 01:48 AM~11747192-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Oct 4 2008, 10:33 AM~11776983
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nice 60!!!!


----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CAROL CITY-_@Oct 4 2008, 11:54 AM~11777103
> *:uh:  Dats a 60
> *


Good call there "CAROL CITY"... :wave:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

NICE


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## topdown59 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SPIDER1959VERT (Feb 2, 2006)

need help anybody have instructions for continental kit post pics


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

Question???

whats a fair price for a 59 power seat set up? complete except trim peice. good shape but will need going through to rebuild(make new) before put in a car.

also 2nd question i know 61-up style power seats have plastics cables red,blue and yellow. and i know (some?) 59 seats had steel cables. someone told me only early 59's had steel cables and that was 59 only? and that late 59's and 60's had the plastic colored cables?? does anyone know if thats true?

thanks Andrew


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## HITHARD (Aug 13, 2007)




----------



## Hellraizer (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 7 2008, 02:54 AM~11799420
> *
> 
> 
> ...


59 fest ttt 
:nicoderm:


----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

anybody have any more pics of this one


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 20 2008, 02:33 AM~11915577
> *anybody have any more pics of this one
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 20 2008, 08:55 AM~11915223
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats how we used to import our shit back in the day :roflmao:


----------



## chino2dapimp (Mar 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## $RICHIE RICH$ (Nov 22, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by $RICHIE RICH$_@Oct 23 2008, 07:53 PM~11956603
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE car. :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $RICHIE RICH$_@Oct 23 2008, 06:53 PM~11956603
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

anyone got a template for the trail master spot lights.Hit me up.thanks in advance


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 6 2008, 11:54 PM~11799420
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dammm shes .bad!!!
:cheesy:


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

^^^^ my nig BIZ-NESS^^^^^


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Oct 26 2008, 01:46 PM~11975856
> *^^^^ my nig BIZ-NESS^^^^^
> *



That pic is actually pre biz, but still a Rollerz car (jarid)

I really like what Biz has done to it!


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice pics :biggrin:


----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Oct 29 2008, 05:47 PM~12008882
> *That pic is actually pre biz,  but still a Rollerz car (jarid)
> 
> I really like what Biz has done to it!
> *




HIGHTOWER (JARED) IZ A COOL CAT.

THANKZ bROtha! JUST TRYING TO KEEP IT CLEAN.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)




----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)




----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)




----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)




----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)




----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)




----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)




----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)




----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)




----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Nov 4 2008, 09:51 PM~12063657
> *
> 
> 
> ...



THANK YOU.


----------



## LowRider Mike (Aug 7, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Nov 5 2008, 04:59 AM~12067530
> *THANK YOU.
> *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Nov 5 2008, 09:42 AM~12067269
> *
> 
> 
> ...


beautiful pics :0   is it yours? :0


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Nov 5 2008, 02:16 PM~12071672
> *beautiful pics  :0      is it yours?  :0
> *



haha they are bad, they off my cellphone
no, not mine. ive got a 64 but it was in the stereo shop when I was there.
Hes spent about US$ 175,000 on it so far


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)

Here is a rare and clean 2 door wagon!


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> Here is a rare and clean 2 door wagon!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Nov 5 2008, 02:44 AM~12067272
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Here is the link to a video of this car..  

CLICK HERE


----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OG-CRENSHAW_@Nov 5 2008, 11:09 PM~12076798
> *Here is a rare and clean 2 door wagon!
> 
> 
> ...


Nice ride :0


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smoney4391_@Nov 6 2008, 07:34 AM~12078815
> *Here is the link to a video of this car..
> 
> CLICK HERE
> *



damn theres some knowledge on here! :biggrin: 
yeah thats the car, he took the car in for some insurance panel and paint then decided to bare metal it and about 175,000 later there it is!
then he shipped it t the states for that 59, 50 whatever anniversary thang then shipped it back here to New Zealand.
Now thats cash!

i couldnt face taking photos of the matching cushions in the back seat tho, it was way too gay for me.


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OG-CRENSHAW_@Nov 5 2008, 09:09 PM~12076798
> *Here is a rare and clean 2 door wagon!
> 
> 
> ...


WOW!!! THAT'S ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL......


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Nov 6 2008, 01:30 PM~12081352
> *WOW!!! THAT'S ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL......
> *


X2


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Nov 6 2008, 12:30 PM~12081352
> *WOW!!! THAT'S ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL......
> *


x3 :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Nov 6 2008, 02:15 PM~12081210
> *damn theres some knowledge on here! :biggrin:
> yeah thats the car, he took the car in for some insurance panel and paint then decided to bare metal it and about 175,000 later there it is!
> then he shipped it t the states for that 59, 50 whatever anniversary thang then shipped it back here to New Zealand.
> ...


175,000 thats a lot of doe but it probably cost him 3x as much to build it there wouldn't you say?? Just asking fuck I don't have that kind of money to do mine


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Nov 5 2008, 04:39 AM~12067254
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## 70rider (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Nov 7 2008, 07:31 PM~12094536
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice colors


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Nov 4 2008, 09:50 PM~12063648
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Very nice pics. She's beautiful!


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## 66since96 (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Nov 6 2008, 08:07 PM~12083919
> *x3 :biggrin:
> *


x4


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)




----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)




----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

any of you brainy 59ers list off the full range of 59 chevys?
The guy above is collecting them all and has about 7 so far

i assume there is

convertible
2 door hardtop
el camino

2 door s/w
4 door s/w

4 door pillarless sedan
4 door post sedan

what other models are there? :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Nov 18 2008, 02:35 AM~12188421
> *any of you brainy 59ers list off the full range of 59 chevys?
> The guy above is collecting them all and has about 7 so far
> 
> ...


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Nov 18 2008, 04:56 AM~12188678
> *
> *



 what happened there? the pic is in your quote. got bigger?


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

?


----------



## topdown59 (Jan 2, 2007)

pic of mine from sunday i found on another thread


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by topdown59_@Nov 18 2008, 05:08 PM~12194877
> *
> pic of mine from sunday i found on another thread
> *


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Nov 18 2008, 04:13 PM~12193623
> *?
> *



for some reason the pic you posted is in your quoted area...........can you post the pic at a readable size? cheers :biggrin:


----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Nov 18 2008, 09:02 PM~12195885
> *for some reason the pic you posted is in your quoted area...........can you post the pic at a readable size?  cheers  :biggrin:
> *



Here you go bro... :biggrin:


----------



## Stovebolt (Oct 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OG-CRENSHAW_@Nov 5 2008, 10:09 PM~12076798
> *Here is a rare and clean 2 door wagon!
> 
> 
> ...



*This wagon is just sick! This wagon makes me wanna start on my 2dr. My FUCK is this nice.* :wow:


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smoney4391_@Nov 19 2008, 08:10 AM~12199631
> *Here you go bro...  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



thanks bro

ooooweee theres some freaky lookin bizness in there :0


----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Nov 19 2008, 02:23 PM~12202111
> *thanks bro
> 
> ooooweee theres some freaky lookin bizness in there :0
> *



No problem bro, I'm glad I could help out.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

TTT


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

here is a cool wagon


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OG-CRENSHAW_@Nov 5 2008, 09:09 PM~12076798
> *Here is a rare and clean 2 door wagon!
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: I WANT THIS WAGON.


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

those assembly line pics are badass


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

Niiicccce ass pic :worship:, Oh and the car is nice too


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

Hott ass babe with a nice ass 59, thats how we do it


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Nov 26 2008, 10:03 PM~12270515
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Bad ass pic :0


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Nov 26 2008, 08:56 AM~12262920
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

TTT


----------



## lincoln313 (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Nov 27 2008, 06:03 AM~12270515
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

............TURKEY RUN, AT DAYTONA SPEEDWAY. GOT THE 59 ON THE TRACK.


----------



## BIG MIKE 64 (Nov 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by topdown59_@Nov 18 2008, 08:08 PM~12194877
> *
> pic of mine from sunday i found on another thread
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Chivo6four (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Nov 30 2008, 07:59 AM~12293631
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice ride.


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 30 2008, 01:05 PM~12294773
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)

Check this out :nicoderm:


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Nov 26 2008, 11:03 PM~12270515
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Any more  :thumbsup:


----------



## topdown59 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smoney4391_@Dec 1 2008, 07:43 PM~12306574
> *Check this out :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> ...


many hours of work.....but why?


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smoney4391_@Dec 1 2008, 10:43 PM~12306574
> *Check this out :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Nov 30 2008, 08:59 AM~12293631
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

IMPALAS STOCKTON


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 30 2008, 12:05 PM~12294773
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Nov 18 2008, 07:40 PM~12195701
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Jun 27 2008, 07:03 PM~10966786
> *
> 
> *


nice :thumbsup:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Dec 4 2008, 12:07 AM~12331517
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 6 2008, 11:52 PM~12354353
> *
> 
> 
> ...


gorgeous


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)

Here is the link to the forum: click here


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 6 2008, 08:14 PM~12356075
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nice!!!!


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

man i miss my 59


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)




----------



## BLVD66 (Apr 13, 2005)




----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Anyone got any better/bigger pics of The Formula?


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Dec 15 2008, 05:21 PM~12437130
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I like how that pic looks old


----------



## 81CUTTDOGG (Jul 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Dec 17 2008, 09:17 AM~12453562
> *
> 
> 
> ...


X2


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nAW1H59OJPA


----------



## LowProLac (Nov 4, 2008)

why do I look at topics like this... These cars are dreams... I has a 63 about 2 years ago and i sold it but I guess the sould never dies in you... I want another impala so bad... Everyone who has them... keep up the good work because there will never be another lowrider like these..


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dozierman_@Dec 7 2008, 12:48 AM~12357830
> *Nice!!!!
> *


Thanks bro


----------



## 94 fleet (May 21, 2007)




----------



## 94 fleet (May 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Dec 17 2008, 07:17 AM~12453562
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin:


----------



## 94 fleet (May 21, 2007)

:0 








caught aqua boogie dippin the streets :biggrin: :0


----------



## 94 fleet (May 21, 2007)

:0


----------



## 94 fleet (May 21, 2007)




----------



## 94 fleet (May 21, 2007)




----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Thanks homies!


> _Originally posted by Tha_1_n_1901+Dec 18 2008, 05:13 AM~12460906-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

great pix!


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## WEST UP (Sep 27, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

man those fuckin 9's are the shit. :thumbsup:


----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

Here's mine as of the end of summer. I didn't really get to work on it much over the summer, but it was fun cruising those last few nights in october before it got cold. I got a '61 frame for which we will start to wrap in the next couple weeks. I think I'm gonna do the BlackMagic 3pump "street" kit. Also, I am going to do a quick lacquer paint job (off white bottom with a copper/bronze striped top).


----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

Sorry, forgot the pic....


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

These are my two dream rides I have the hardtop wish I could get the vert but will probably never happen


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by six 2_@Dec 19 2008, 02:17 PM~12477554
> *man those fuckin 9's are the shit.  :thumbsup:
> *


x2 Hell yeah !


----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## OrdellRobbie (Dec 12, 2008)

[/quote]

good work right here


----------



## OrdellRobbie (Dec 12, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Chivo6four (May 21, 2005)




----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Dec 21 2008, 07:48 PM~12493216
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wow:


----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Dec 21 2008, 08:48 PM~12493216
> *
> 
> 
> ...


It sure looks like someone had a good ol time. :uh:


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)




----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)




----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FoxCustom_@Dec 20 2008, 07:03 PM~12485346
> *Here's mine as of the end of summer. I didn't really get to work on it much over the summer, but it was fun cruising those last few nights in october before it got cold. I got a '61 frame for which we will start to wrap in the next couple weeks. I think I'm gonna do the BlackMagic 3pump "street" kit. Also, I am going to do a quick lacquer paint job (off white bottom with a copper/bronze striped top).
> *


61 Frame will not go under a 59


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Dec 22 2008, 06:09 PM~12501842
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You sure like hanging out at Miranda's Custom Cars. :thumbsup:


----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Dec 22 2008, 09:31 PM~12502018
> *61 Frame will not go under a 59
> *


Are you sure???? :angry: I thought it was '58-'61 were interchangeable and '62-'64 were interchangeable.


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Dec 22 2008, 07:42 PM~12502625
> *You sure like hanging out at Miranda's Custom Cars.  :thumbsup:
> *


hes the best car builder in arizona.....baddest cars  just my two cents


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)




----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FoxCustom_@Dec 23 2008, 07:06 AM~12506240
> *Are you sure???? :angry: I thought it was '58-'61 were interchangeable and '62-'64 were interchangeable.
> *


61-64, im sure.......didnt want to stick my nose where it dont belong, but didnt want you to be shell shocked when you try to put that frame under the car.


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/9-qjmT4ALtI&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/9-qjmT4ALtI&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

<object width="445" height="364"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/9-qjmT4ALtI&hl=en&fs=1&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/9-qjmT4ALtI&hl=en&fs=1&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="445" height="364"></embed></object>


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 94 fleet_@Dec 17 2008, 11:42 PM~12462602






















That looks like the car the Wormy built in Venice, if it is, thats a baaaaad 59...CLEAN, fully optioned out. For sale too :0


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Dec 22 2008, 05:09 PM~12501842
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locorider+Dec 24 2008, 03:01 PM~12518615-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder what the ticket on that is?


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

ttt


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

*HAPPY NEU YEAR 2009*


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: WickedWizzard, thephatlander
> *


Whats up homie! 

Theese cars are now 50 years old...


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

LOOK WHO TURNED 50


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Cool production pics. :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Jan 1 2009, 01:05 PM~12577492
> *Cool production pics. :biggrin:
> *


thank GOD good for google!


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jan 1 2009, 02:15 PM~12577537
> *thank GOD good for google!
> *


thank god, thank good, either case...thank LIFE mag


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

AWESOME PICS.


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Gasmask is for pussys. :0


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Jan 1 2009, 03:55 PM~12578022
> *Gasmask is for pussys.  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Jan 1 2009, 02:55 PM~12578022
> *Gasmask is for pussys.  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## rolling deep (Jul 1, 2007)

X3 :thumbsup:


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

Thank you for taking the time to research the pictures of the factory and posting them up. I really enjoyed looking at them. I had two 59 Hardtops in my younger days and only dream of getting another before my time is up.......preferably a ragtop but with 59 any will do as long as it is an Impala!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 :cheesy: :biggrin:  
This is my last one I had........










Now I roll in this bucket..........................


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66ragtop_@Jan 4 2009, 08:40 PM~12606475
> *Thank you for taking the time to research the pictures of the factory and posting them up. I really enjoyed looking at them. I had two 59 Hardtops in my younger days and only dream of getting another before my time is up.......preferably a ragtop but with 59 any will do as long as it is an Impala!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> This is my last one I had........
> ...


Nice bucket sir... :biggrin:


----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)

TTTT


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

Got my LED taillights in

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Jan 6 2009, 02:05 PM~12623686
> *Got my LED taillights in
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good :biggrin:


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Jan 4 2009, 08:15 PM~12606907
> *Nice bucket sir... :biggrin:
> *


Thank you..................gonna be my son's high school graduation gift.........only five more years and it's all his........maybe sooner. He just told me that he want's to graduate early so he can acquire it.


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66ragtop_@Jan 4 2009, 08:40 PM~12606475
> *Thank you for taking the time to research the pictures of the factory and posting them up. I really enjoyed looking at them. I had two 59 Hardtops in my younger days and only dream of getting another before my time is up.......preferably a ragtop but with 59 any will do as long as it is an Impala!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> This is my last one I had........
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Jan 6 2009, 08:24 PM~12625673
> *Looks good  :biggrin:
> *


thanks bro


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156 (Jul 14, 2002)




----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66ragtop_@Jan 4 2009, 08:40 PM~12606475
> *Thank you for taking the time to research the pictures of the factory and posting them up. I really enjoyed looking at them. I had two 59 Hardtops in my younger days and only dream of getting another before my time is up.......preferably a ragtop but with 59 any will do as long as it is an Impala!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> This is my last one I had........
> ...



66 is even nicer in person


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice OG Nine


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Jan 7 2009, 04:39 PM~12636325
> *66 is even nicer in person
> *


Thank you SJ Allday.....I was enjoying yours myself..........Good job.....hopefully we can hook up some day for a cruise by the bay.....................SHAOW!!!!!!


----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Jan 7 2009, 07:33 PM~12636270
> *
> 
> 
> ...



looks nice Andy i love the gothic gold :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


i got all the other pics you sent me too


----------



## Stovebolt (Oct 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 66ragtop_@Jan 4 2009, 08:40 PM~12606475
> *Now I roll in this bucket..........................
> 
> 
> ...



*Beautiful car sir. Love the wheel treatment. :thumbsup: 

And thanks for those pictures! I've seen them on Google before, but man, aren't they gloriuos to look at again!?

Oh, and who woulda thunk.............................................Painted orange exhaust manifolds!! :cheesy:*


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Jan 6 2009, 03:05 PM~12623686
> *Got my LED taillights in
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Stovebolt_@Jan 8 2009, 12:23 PM~12643884
> *Beautiful car sir. Love the wheel treatment.  :thumbsup:
> 
> And thanks for those pictures! I've seen them on Google before, but man, aren't they gloriuos to look at again!?
> ...


yes that looks sick with the orange exhaust manifolds............


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)

Where can I buy one of these 59 pedal cars...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Jan 6 2009, 04:05 PM~12623686
> *Got my LED taillights in
> 
> 
> ...


So what did they run you?


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 9 2009, 04:39 AM~12650868
> *So what did they run you?
> *


$140 and change shipped. plug and play too, no wires splicing or anythng :cheesy:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Jan 9 2009, 01:53 PM~12654467
> *$140 and change shipped. plug and play too, no wires splicing or anythng :cheesy:
> *


Not bad :biggrin:


----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Jan 8 2009, 09:51 PM~12647689
> *Where can I buy one of these 59 pedal cars...
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet!!! I like that "59" pedal car.... I got to get me one of those. :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Jan 10 2009, 11:38 PM~12666376
> *Not bad  :biggrin:
> *


u aint lyin. every other kit i've seen go for between 300-400. theyre bright as hell too, safety first!! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Jan 11 2009, 12:28 PM~12669761
> *u aint lyin. every other kit i've seen go for between 300-400. theyre bright as hell too, safety first!! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


Yup and that is a nice price


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 11 2009, 10:51 AM~12669866
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jan 1 2009, 10:55 AM~12576745
> *LOOK WHO TURNED 50
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Jan 1 2009, 01:33 PM~12577356
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   :worship:


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Jan 1 2009, 01:34 PM~12577363
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Jan 1 2009, 01:41 PM~12577383
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Jan 1 2009, 01:43 PM~12577391
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Dec 21 2008, 07:48 PM~12493216
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smoney4391_@Jan 11 2009, 07:47 AM~12668654
> *Sweet!!!  I like that "59" pedal car....  I got to get me one of those.  :0  :thumbsup:
> *


   :thumbsup:


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Jan 8 2009, 09:51 PM~12647689
> *Where can I buy one of these 59 pedal cars...
> 
> 
> ...


do they sell those 59 pedal cars?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

bump


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lrFxaJxMyGA


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DfjAKmotq7o


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Jan 8 2009, 11:51 PM~12647689
> *Where can I buy one of these 59 pedal cars...
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=431028&hl=


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

IMPALAS STOCKTON CHAPTER 59 :biggrin:


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BLACK 64_@Jan 17 2009, 11:09 AM~12732533
> *IMPALAS STOCKTON CHAPTER 59  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Clean :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)

TTTT


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BLACK 64_@Jan 17 2009, 11:09 AM~12732533
> *IMPALAS STOCKTON CHAPTER 59  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


VERY NICE RAG :thumbsup:


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BLACK 64_@Jan 17 2009, 11:09 AM~12732533
> *IMPALAS STOCKTON CHAPTER 59  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Thats how Impalas.CC rolls :nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I'm gonna start building my 59 it'll be a slow process but well worth it


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 25 2009, 07:08 AM~12807892
> *I'm gonna start building my 59 it'll be a slow process but well worth it
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Doom (Mar 27, 2008)

I have looked at every picture on every page and still haven't had enough..


----------



## certified g (Aug 10, 2008)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Doom_@Jan 26 2009, 01:25 PM~12818587
> *I have looked at every picture on every page and still haven't had enough..
> *


exactly how I feel


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 26 2009, 03:39 PM~12820695
> *exactly how I feel
> *


Yup :biggrin:


----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

ooooo yeah


----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Jan 27 2009, 11:20 PM~12832795
> *ooooo yeah
> 
> 
> ...


I don't like it.... :nosad:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smoney4391_@Jan 28 2009, 07:41 AM~12835059
> *I don't like it.... :nosad:
> *


x2


----------



## blvdsixty (Apr 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Jan 27 2009, 11:20 PM~12832795
> *ooooo yeah
> 
> 
> ...


fucked that car up :rant:


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smoney4391+Jan 28 2009, 07:41 AM~12835059-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: thought that would get em going


----------



## Stovebolt (Oct 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Jan 28 2009, 11:29 AM~12837085
> *:biggrin:  thought that would get em going
> *


*I agree as well! But you can't deny the workmanship. Very 60's Barris-esque if you ask me..............but yah, no thanks.*


----------



## BLVD66 (Apr 13, 2005)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Jan 27 2009, 09:20 PM~12832795
> *ooooo yeah
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BLVD66_@Jan 28 2009, 03:22 PM~12839964
> *
> 
> 
> ...


More pics. :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

A FEW..... 
































[


----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)

HERES MINE


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by titolokz_@Jan 28 2009, 10:39 PM~12843881
> *HERES MINE
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good so you gonna put the side trim back on it??


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BLACK 64_@Jan 17 2009, 12:09 PM~12732533
> *IMPALAS STOCKTON CHAPTER 59  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


beutifull


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

TTT!!!!!!


----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 31 2009, 01:27 AM~12865209
> *Looks good so you gonna put the side trim back on it??
> *


YUP


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by titolokz_@Feb 1 2009, 12:09 AM~12871708
> *YUP
> *


Right on


----------



## 61CADDY2 (Mar 1, 2008)




----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61CADDY2_@Feb 1 2009, 12:18 PM~12873981
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice rides.... :thumbsup:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## BRODIE (Jan 6, 2009)

:nicoderm: TTT


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

59 is for sale 75,000.00 (714) 713-3124


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

59 is for sale 75,000.00 (714) 713-3142


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Feb 3 2009, 08:15 PM~12897463
> *59 is for sale 75,000.00 (714) 713-3124
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Feb 3 2009, 08:12 PM~12897423
> *
> 
> 
> ...


The car is real nice, but I don't know about that sun roof.... :happysad:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

If she comes with the car, I'm buying. :nicoderm:


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

hey guys, got a quick question and figured this would be the best place to get the answer. I'm droppin a 283 in my '59 and i wana put an HEI distributor on it. will i have any clearance issues with the firewall? if anyone has an HEI in their '59, just let me know how it worked out. thanks


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Feb 4 2009, 10:51 AM~12903143
> *hey guys, got a quick question and figured this would be the best place to get the answer. I'm droppin a 283 in my '59 and i wana put an HEI distributor on it. will i have any clearance issues with the firewall? if anyone has an HEI in their '59, just let me know how it worked out. thanks
> *



I have an hei, with my 350..............


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Feb 4 2009, 06:21 PM~12906734
> *I have an hei, with my 350..............
> 
> 
> ...


cool. so ill be straight. thanks bro


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

75,000.00


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I had to pull out my 59 today


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

before the car wash


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

leaving the liquor store


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 5 2009, 03:51 AM~12912507
> *I had to pull out my 59 today
> 
> 
> ...


I hate you :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Feb 5 2009, 03:57 AM~12912517
> *I hate you :biggrin:
> *


I know :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 5 2009, 04:01 AM~12912524
> *I know :biggrin:
> *


lol


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Feb 5 2009, 04:06 AM~12912537
> *lol
> *


I sold my elco so I'll probably start on the 59 in august or so..


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 5 2009, 04:07 AM~12912540
> *I sold my elco so I'll probably start on the 59 in august or so..
> *


Fuck ya


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Feb 5 2009, 04:10 AM~12912547
> *Fuck ya
> *


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 61CADDY2 (Mar 1, 2008)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Feb 4 2009, 09:51 PM~12910646
> *75,000.00
> 
> 
> ...


 :0  :biggrin:


----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)

TTTT


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Feb 5 2009, 05:01 PM~12917266
> *:0    :biggrin:
> *


Fine ass chick posted up by that car


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

fresh from chrome never used nice front bumper for 59 chevy Impala. comes with the 2 halfs and the 2 small peices beside the plate. $250 plus shipping

Thanks Andrew


----------



## BRODIE (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 61CADDY2_@Feb 6 2009, 11:57 AM~12917216
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :worship:


----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61CADDY2_@Feb 5 2009, 04:57 PM~12917216
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice....:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 61CADDY2_@Feb 5 2009, 04:57 PM~12917216
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Bad ass 59!!! Very nice...


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Feb 4 2009, 11:51 PM~12910646
> *75,000.00
> 
> 
> ...


NICE '59..........I knew mine was missin' something on the drivers door :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

ttt


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 915eLcHuCo1951 (Aug 23, 2007)

any 4 doors ones fixed up already???


----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 915eLcHuCo1951_@Feb 9 2009, 01:59 PM~12951347
> *any 4 doors ones fixed up already???
> *


Not yet....Mine should be ready by summer(mid-May) :ugh:


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 915eLcHuCo1951_@Feb 9 2009, 01:59 PM~12951347
> *any 4 doors ones fixed up already???
> *



























:dunno: its a Bel Air though


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 61CADDY2_@Feb 5 2009, 11:57 PM~12917216
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Feb 9 2009, 01:48 PM~12951765
> *
> 
> 
> ...


car looks good bro. Does anybody know if the mirrors mounted on the fender are original location and why?? I ask because my 59 is like this as well


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 9 2009, 05:44 PM~12953134
> *car looks good bro. Does anybody know if the mirrors mounted on the fender are original location and why?? I ask because my 59 is like this as well
> *


thanks homie. I think the fender mounted mirror was like an option. i like the way it looks up there.... but it sucks for actually driving and trying to check wats goin on behind me


----------



## 915eLcHuCo1951 (Aug 23, 2007)

kicks ass homie...i might get one...but i need to get rid of my 41 dodge first... :tears:


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Feb 9 2009, 11:48 AM~12951765
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SICK!!!


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Feb 9 2009, 05:28 PM~12953480
> *thanks homie. I think the fender mounted mirror was like an option. i like the way it looks up there.... but it sucks for actually driving and trying to check wats goin on behind me
> *


I might keep mine that way I'm not sure yet


----------



## 619CHEVY (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@Sep 30 2004, 09:50 PM~2259187
> *:biggrin:
> 
> [attachmentid=45203]
> *


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

DANG ANTHONY LOOKING GOOD.....!!!!!! TRADE YOU FOR MY 63 :biggrin: 








































[/quote]


----------



## topdown59 (Jan 2, 2007)

> DANG ANTHONY LOOKING GOOD.....!!!!!! TRADE YOU FOR MY 63 :biggrin:


[/quote]
how about your 61 and your project and we call it even


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

how about your 61 and your project and we call it even
[/quote]


let me think about that .................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................. no! :biggrin:


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## Chivo6four (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Feb 11 2009, 12:03 AM~12970565
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hatchet Ryda_65 (Nov 23, 2008)

I got a straped 59 rag top impala frame for sale pm me if intrested


----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)

T
T
T


----------



## 93TC_64IMP (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Jan 8 2009, 08:51 PM~12647689
> *Where can I buy one of these 59 pedal cars...
> 
> 
> ...


Does anyone have any more info on this pedal car?


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Feb 9 2009, 02:48 PM~12951765
> *
> 
> 
> ...



still looks clean though. do you live close to Bam? lol. :biggrin:


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowriders2choppers_@Feb 16 2009, 06:34 PM~13019612
> *still looks clean though.   do you live close to Bam?  lol.  :biggrin:
> *


thanks. haha i actually do, his house is like 2 miles from mine. hes a pussy tho, i hate seein him in that stupid purple lambo w a big dumb hat on. not hatin, i personally just dont like him


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93TC_64IMP_@Feb 16 2009, 01:05 PM~13018346
> *Does anyone have any more info on this pedal car?
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

x3


----------



## topdown59 (Jan 2, 2007)

:biggrin: 1 9 5 9 :biggrin:


----------



## topdown59 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Feb 16 2009, 05:59 PM~13019885
> *thanks. haha i actually do, his house is like 2 miles from mine. hes a pussy tho, i hate seein him in that stupid purple lambo w a big dumb hat on. not hatin, i personally just dont like him
> *


who you talking about?


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 24 2009, 04:51 AM~13094905
> *who you talking about?
> *


bam margera


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Feb 24 2009, 09:53 AM~13096054
> *bam margera
> *


Thats what I thought I don't really care for him too much not that I know him but care to see him on T.V. and shit you know


----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Feb 11 2009, 04:03 AM~12970565
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Feb 24 2009, 11:53 AM~13096054
> *bam margera
> *


dude is a dooche.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Here is a real high dollar 59 rag I photographed today, #'s matching tri-power, #1 condition car, ps,pb,factory a/c, power windows,2 speed wiper,grille guard, padded dash, continential kit. Sweetness. :nicoderm:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

:0


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

:0 :0


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:worship:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

loving the black rag :cheesy:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Mar 1 2009, 04:34 PM~13146803
> *loving the black rag :cheesy:
> *


x59


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

uffin:


----------



## 909vert63 (Oct 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 1 2009, 03:29 PM~13146030
> *Here is a real high dollar 59 rag I photographed today, #'s matching tri-power, #1 condition car, ps,pb,factory a/c, power windows,2 speed wiper,grille guard, padded dash, continential kit. Sweetness. :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Douk (Mar 19, 2008)

yessssss :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

TTT


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Mar 3 2009, 08:25 PM~13170145
> *TTT
> *


you cant wait to post pix of yours can ya :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

I dream of the day :biggrin:


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)




----------



## little chris (May 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Mar 1 2009, 05:52 PM~13146487
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam!! :nicoderm:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:0 nice trunk


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Mar 3 2009, 09:41 PM~13171704
> *:0 nice trunk
> *


we stayed at the same hotel man that car was clean clean


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2009)

How much does a 59 Rag go for uncut??? There is a dealer that has one down the street from my house. He said that he had a offer of 120K. So do they go for that much?


----------



## gustavo30 (Feb 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 30 2004, 07:01 AM~2257262
> *They are so hard to get man...You are one lucky man to have picked up one of those...
> *


nice ride lucky you :biggrin:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Mar 4 2009, 07:39 AM~13174167
> *How much does a 59 Rag go for uncut??? There is a dealer that has one down the street from my house. He said that he had a offer of 120K. So do they go for that much?
> *


It depends on the condition of the car, a low mile, matching # car that never has been restored but still is in mint condition would be + 120K.

I found a clean looking uncut 59 rag on http://classiccars.com for 59K.


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

most of the ones I have seen have been 50s and above, but I found one in Co. that was og running and driving NICE for 35k and it was sold befor I could pick up the phone.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Mar 4 2009, 05:22 AM~13175107
> *most of the ones I have seen have been 50s and above, but I found one in Co. that was og running and driving NICE for 35k and it was sold befor I could pick up the phone.
> *


That was a deal :0


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

yea I know, I couldent dial the number fast enough. It was a light tan color with copper interior. Oh well Im still looking :biggrin:


----------



## ON~THEM~THANGZ (Mar 3, 2009)




----------



## ON~THEM~THANGZ (Mar 3, 2009)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## THA WRONGKIND (Dec 26, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :tears: :worship: :worship:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Mar 3 2009, 07:32 PM~13170216
> *I dream of the day :biggrin:
> *


what are you looking for a rag or a hardtop?


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

it really doesent matter, I would prefer a hardtop.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Mar 13 2009, 07:27 AM~13268251
> *it really doesent matter, I would prefer a hardtop.
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFourClownin_@Oct 1 2004, 05:34 AM~2259288
> *59's are the shit!!!!
> *


I COULD NOT HAS SAID IT ANY BETTER!
I HAVE A PROJECT RAG TO SELL!
ANYBODY INTERESTED??


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ON~THEM~THANGZ_@Mar 7 2009, 11:42 PM~13214209
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

http://www.cars-on-line.com/33271.html :happysad:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 13 2009, 11:32 AM~13271054
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


I would love to get hold of something like you did! nice clean, running and driving car. I can handle the rest. Shit, I already have fully dressed perfect cruisers for one, lol. They keep me motivated! :biggrin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Mar 15 2009, 04:59 PM~13288500
> *I would love to get hold of something like you did! nice clean, running and driving car. I can handle the rest. Shit, I already have fully dressed perfect cruisers for one, lol. They keep me motivated! :biggrin:
> *


your like me buying the accesories befor the car :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

:yes: The first lowrider I ever seen I was like 9 or 10, and I wanted a 59 before then. I cant tell you how many models i built, lol. So I'm ready! :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Looking good man


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 16 2009, 11:30 AM~13295216
> *Looking good man
> *


x2


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

Nice Pics!!! ^^


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Mar 16 2009, 07:26 AM~13293357
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: I'm in love!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Mar 15 2009, 06:59 PM~13288500
> *I would love to get hold of something like you did! nice clean, running and driving car. I can handle the rest. Shit, I already have fully dressed perfect cruisers for one, lol. They keep me motivated! :biggrin:
> *


Thanks dog you have a clean ass 61 rag don't ya?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 17 2009, 04:11 PM~13306046
> *Thanks dog you have a clean ass 61 rag don't ya?
> *


S-O-L-D!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 17 2009, 03:17 PM~13306715
> *S-O-L-D!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 He should have enought to buy a couple of 59s :biggrin:


----------



## Frosty (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Mar 3 2009, 11:39 PM~13174167
> *How much does a 59 Rag go for uncut??? There is a dealer that has one down the street from my house. He said that he had a offer of 120K. So do they go for that much?
> *













I'm pretty sure this is the one you're talking about


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC+Mar 17 2009, 01:11 PM~13306046-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 yea right. Everybody likes to talk but I dont see no money, lol. I think Im getting ready to run it on ebay again. Its all stock now, maybe i will have a better chance of selling it, and getting a little more money.


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

Holy Shit! :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

ttt


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Frosty_@Mar 17 2009, 09:34 PM~13311277
> *
> 
> 
> ...


cant go wrong with these colors.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Mar 18 2009, 08:03 AM~13313273
> *
> still waiting on this guy to come up with the money! been messing with me for two weeks. Gave me a deposit and then the run around.  :loco:
> yea right. Everybody likes to talk but I dont see no money, lol. I think Im getting ready to run it on ebay again. Its all stock now, maybe i will have a better chance of selling it, and getting a little more money.
> *


NON REFUNDABLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Mar 18 2009, 06:03 AM~13313273
> *
> still waiting on this guy to come up with the money! been messing with me for two weeks. Gave me a deposit and then the run around.  :loco:
> yea right. Everybody likes to talk but I dont see no money, lol. I think Im getting ready to run it on ebay again. Its all stock now, maybe i will have a better chance of selling it, and getting a little more money.
> *


If I had the money that ride would be with me


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SD NASTY BOY_@Mar 12 2009, 10:43 PM~13267556
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice color :biggrin:


----------



## Douk (Mar 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowriders2choppers_@Mar 18 2009, 08:19 AM~13314163
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 niceeeeeeee


----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)

TTT


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE+Mar 18 2009, 10:33 AM~13315321-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


we can work something out with that 9! lol :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Mar 19 2009, 09:00 AM~13323821
> *Yea, that's one good thing. Free money! Well I earned it with this guy, he came over every day for 4 days looking at this car, crawling under it, running all numbers, bringing his friends, asking a million questions, dude wore me out on it. And then, when I'm waiting on him to come transfer it,  he called me and said he is having trouble getting his money. Oh well, I have a few people wanting it but nobody is ready right now and I am! lol
> :biggrin:
> *


:no:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Mar 19 2009, 02:00 PM~13323821
> *Yea, that's one good thing. Free money! Well I earned it with this guy, he came over every day for 4 days looking at this car, crawling under it, running all numbers, bringing his friends, asking a million questions, dude wore me out on it. And then, when I'm waiting on him to come transfer it,  he called me and said he is having trouble getting his money. Oh well, I have a few people wanting it but nobody is ready right now and I am! lol
> we can work something out with that 9! lol :biggrin:
> *


Ace rag or 59 HT...Thats a hard one...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Mar 19 2009, 07:00 AM~13323821
> *we can work something out with that 9! lol :biggrin:
> *


I doubt my pockets are deep enough


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by lowriders2choppers_@Mar 18 2009, 11:19 AM~13314163
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## asphlat dancin 59 (Feb 6, 2009)

ttt


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 19 2009, 09:53 PM~13333038
> *I doubt my pockets are deep enough
> *


 neither are mine.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Mar 20 2009, 09:20 AM~13334922
> * neither are mine.
> *


You aint gotta lie, Red! You can't hide money...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Mar 20 2009, 07:20 AM~13334922
> * neither are mine.
> *


so what'd be the ticket with my ride?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 19 2009, 10:53 PM~13333038
> *I doubt my pockets are deep enough
> *


Yeah right :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 20 2009, 08:58 AM~13335443
> *Yeah right :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


Hey now Roy I'm right next to you in the free government cheese line you just think your too good and don't notice me :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 20 2009, 09:13 AM~13335564
> *Hey now Roy I'm right next to you in the free government cheese line you just think your too good and don't notice me :biggrin:
> *


that' because you always ask me for change even right after I tell you I don't have any.....Hustler :uh:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 20 2009, 04:15 PM~13339162
> *that' because you always ask me for change even right after I tell you I don't have any.....Hustler :uh:
> *


I'm just trying to grow up and be like you and Sean


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

we can work something out with that 9! lol :biggrin:



:0


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 20 2009, 07:07 AM~13335134
> *You aint gotta lie, Red! You can't hide money...
> *


:roflmao: Im not hiding any money.............................my wife is!


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC+Mar 20 2009, 08:13 AM~13335564-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Mar 20 2009, 07:33 PM~13340852
> *lol
> *


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Mar 21 2009, 07:17 AM~13344485
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This car is SICKKKKK, saw it at pomona...
You got any more pics?


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Mar 21 2009, 05:17 AM~13344485
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Mar 21 2009, 08:30 AM~13344842
> *This car is SICKKKKK, saw it at pomona...
> You got any more pics?
> *


why didn't you buy it? :biggrin: 

i got some more.... let me see what i have.


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

NICE!

Yeah, I would have, but I was about $75 STACKS short :0


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Mar 21 2009, 10:32 PM~13347074
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

i got more of it, but this pos pc isn't allowing me to save 'em off my phone.

and i hear ya on the $75! :0


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## MANUELITO619 (Aug 17, 2004)

damn i think ima start cryin right about now i havent even touched the niner i got a long way to go fuuuckkk i need some cash :dunno:


----------



## asphlat dancin 59 (Feb 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Mar 21 2009, 06:17 AM~13344485
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that's a sick shot.


----------



## IMPALA LOCO (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## IMPALA LOCO (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## H8R PROOF (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Mar 21 2009, 02:32 PM~13347074
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 THIS 59 RIGHT HERE IS REAL NICE..SEEN IT N SAN-DIEGO A FEW YRS BACK...TOP -NOTCH
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Frosty (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## Frosty (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by topdown59_@Feb 23 2009, 09:54 PM~13092874
> *
> *


:nicoderm: nice rag :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Mar 21 2009, 03:03 PM~13347268
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This is a clean 59, :0 :nicoderm:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

TTT


----------



## topdown59 (Jan 2, 2007)

took my 9 out for a spin today


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

couldn't keep me off the streets...


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by topdown59_@Mar 23 2009, 07:12 PM~13368224
> *
> took my 9 out for a spin today
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by lowriders2choppers_@Mar 18 2009, 08:19 AM~13314163
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

ttt


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

Photos by Jayson Yunis .........................


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Mar 20 2009, 09:32 PM~13340839
> *:roflmao: Im not hiding any money.............................my wife is!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)




----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)

IM STILL WORKING ON MY 59 BUT I WANNA SHARE THESE PICTURE OF MY 3RD LED LIGHT. SHIT I MIGHT MAKE MORE OF THESE SELLIN ON EBAY!
YES I MADE THESE!


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 27 2009, 03:46 PM~13409784
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: she has to be....lol


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 30 2009, 06:37 AM~13429726
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Mar 30 2009, 03:05 PM~13434164
> *
> 
> 
> ...


did you get me her number or what!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

from the DUB show


----------



## topdown59 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Mar 30 2009, 05:29 PM~13435599
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how much for the convertible trim?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Mar 30 2009, 06:29 PM~13435599
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 59 ridin (Mar 13, 2008)

Nice


----------



## Road Warrior (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Mar 30 2009, 03:04 PM~13434153
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Mar 30 2009, 03:05 PM~13434170
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Locorider is that your 59? It's CLEAN!


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Mar 30 2009, 07:55 PM~13437314
> *Locorider is that your 59? It's CLEAN!
> *


Shit, I wish!! thats my Compa's 59 bro. And it is CLEAN...348 power everythin, juiced, bad mofo.


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Mar 30 2009, 05:30 PM~13435612
> *did you get me her number or what!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I know, I know, but she's been busy bro...I'll have her call you when shes done :biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 59 ridin_@Mar 30 2009, 07:47 PM~13437190
> *Nice
> *


wazup man, but why so shy? Your 59 is looking good man!


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

Very nice uffin:


----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)




----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

59 IMPALA FEST 100 PAGES STRONG!


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by topdown59+Mar 30 2009, 07:39 PM~13437053-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats cool ill take seconds! lol you a pimp


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

TTT for the baddest! :biggrin:


----------



## 59 ridin (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Mar 30 2009, 10:52 PM~13439986
> *wazup man, but why so shy?  Your 59 is looking good man!
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks compa for all your help Hope we have a long summer.


----------



## topdown59 (Jan 2, 2007)

just wanted to get in on page 100!


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Mar 31 2009, 01:00 AM~13440117
> *Here is a pic of my 59' build that Sal Manzano did last week.  Let me know what ya think?
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@Mar 31 2009, 05:15 PM~13446258
> *bad ass
> *


yup looks good


----------



## creative outlet (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Mar 30 2009, 10:00 PM~13440117
> *Here is a pic of my 59' build that Sal Manzano did last week.  Let me know what ya think?
> 
> 
> ...


the graphics look dope. do you have anymore pics of the car?


----------



## 59 ridin (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by topdown59_@Mar 31 2009, 03:42 PM~13446029
> *
> just wanted to get in on page 100!
> *


Very clean


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

the real one coming to shows near you


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Mar 30 2009, 06:29 PM~13435599
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hard to find! and rare.
how much are you going to ask? 600/700?


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Mar 31 2009, 10:03 PM~13450128
> *hard to find! and rare.
> how much are you going to ask?  600/700?
> *


$500 shipped!!! CUTTIN DEALS!!!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Mar 31 2009, 11:14 PM~13450266
> *$500 shipped!!! CUTTIN DEALS!!!
> *


those are thee hardest part to find on a 59!
and they might be the last set you`ll own. i had 12 rags, and only had 6 sets from all the cars put togther.
most restored cars don`t have them.


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Mar 31 2009, 10:19 PM~13450312
> *those are thee hardest part to find on a 59!
> and they might be the last set you`ll own. i had 12 rags, and only had 6 sets from all the cars put togther.
> most restored cars don`t have them.
> *


sounds like someone needs to buy em!!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Mar 31 2009, 09:19 PM~13450312
> *those are thee hardest part to find on a 59! and they might be the last set you`ll own. i had 12 rags, and only had 6 sets from all the cars put togther.
> most restored cars don`t have them.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 VERY TRUE!!!!!!!!


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Apr 1 2009, 12:10 AM~13451071
> *:0  :0  :0  VERY TRUE!!!!!!!!
> *


SOLD SOLD SOLD SOLD


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Apr 1 2009, 01:12 AM~13451077
> *SOLD SOLD SOLD SOLD
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BLVD66 (Apr 13, 2005)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Apr 1 2009, 02:16 PM~13455798
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *


do you still have the 59 rack for sale


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Apr 1 2009, 09:17 PM~13460567
> *do you still have the 59 rack for sale
> *


Damn! you must be on a mission :0 :biggrin:


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Apr 1 2009, 09:19 PM~13460592
> *Damn! you must be on a mission :0  :biggrin:
> *


all the time


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Apr 1 2009, 09:17 PM~13460567
> *do you still have the 59 rack for sale
> *


fuck i had 3!!! but sold 2 yesterday. and have to keep the other. Im sure loco got ya one


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Apr 1 2009, 08:17 PM~13460567
> *do you still have the 59 rack for sale
> *


 :0 :0 :0 
whats the tag on this????

:0 :0 :0


----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Mar 30 2009, 03:04 PM~13434153
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Apr 1 2009, 10:17 PM~13460567
> *do you still have the 59 rack for sale
> *


I sold it on fleebay


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

*59 convertible ONLY rear arm rest moldings ( hockey sticks) for sale!!!*


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OG-CRENSHAW_@Mar 29 2009, 10:45 PM~13426231
> *IM STILL WORKING ON MY 59 BUT I WANNA SHARE THESE PICTURE OF MY 3RD LED LIGHT. SHIT I MIGHT MAKE MORE OF THESE SELLIN ON EBAY!
> YES I MADE THESE!
> 
> ...


Those are sweet!

the Japanese are doing that too and also putting them in the 61 rear deck trim


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## dylopez (Sep 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Mar 31 2009, 09:07 PM~13449308
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Bad ass color bro! Is that an OG color? :biggrin:


----------



## LastMinuteCustoms (Feb 8, 2007)




----------



## LastMinuteCustoms (Feb 8, 2007)




----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LastMinuteCustoms_@Apr 6 2009, 08:50 AM~13496603
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LastMinuteCustoms_@Apr 6 2009, 10:49 AM~13496589
> *
> 
> 
> ...


cant touch last minute!!!


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

TTT


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

anybody with just speakers in the stock location I guess it's one 6x9 in the dash and one in the rear on a hardtop?? Does it sound okay?? I was just wondering?


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

:0 for sale..in sweden.


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Apr 10 2009, 01:20 AM~13536010
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder what shipping from their would be?? :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Apr 10 2009, 06:34 AM~13536558
> *I wonder what shipping from their would be?? :biggrin:
> *


I'm sure your pockets are deep enough :cheesy:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

lol, yea right


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Apr 2 2009, 11:00 AM~13464527
> *I  sold it on fleebay
> *


i have the whole 59 rag on flee bay now! :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Apr 10 2009, 09:47 PM~13543290
> *lol, yea right
> *


hell dog your pockets are probably tucked into your sox :cheesy:


----------



## 61CADDY2 (Mar 1, 2008)




----------



## Douk (Mar 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Apr 10 2009, 01:20 AM~13536010
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 what price?


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

the 59 was gone in a matter of hours, priced at 9000 eur or 12000 dollars :tears: 
shipping back to the us would have been another 3000 or less.


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Apr 11 2009, 11:37 PM~13551242
> *the 59 was gone in a matter of hours, priced at 9000 eur or 12000 dollars  :tears:
> shipping back to the us would have been another 3000 or less.
> *


 :angry: ..........I could have handled that price. I need to find your guys web sites,lol.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Apr 12 2009, 08:34 AM~13552017
> *:angry: ..........I could have handled that price. I need to find your guys web sites,lol.
> *


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 13 2009, 05:54 AM~13559346
> *
> 
> 
> ...


man that shit is nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 13 2009, 05:54 AM~13559346
> *
> 
> 
> ...


your killing me :uh: ......... :biggrin:


----------



## 59 ridin (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Apr 13 2009, 01:14 PM~13562544
> *your killing me :uh: ......... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by creative outlet_@Mar 31 2009, 05:31 PM~13446796
> *the graphics look dope. do you have anymore pics of the car?
> *


Top Secret..


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dylopez_@Apr 2 2009, 01:40 PM~13466355
> *Bad ass color bro! Is that an OG color?  :biggrin:
> *


its a new ford stock coler


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

59-60 Impala power window doorjam wiring covers!!!


































:0 :0 :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Apr 12 2009, 06:34 AM~13552017
> *:angry: ..........I could have handled that price. I need to find your guys web sites,lol.
> *


Told ya


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Apr 14 2009, 12:36 PM~13574260
> *59-60 Impala power window doorjam wiring covers!!!
> 
> 
> ...


how much u want for them?


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

at vegas


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 14 2009, 03:40 PM~13575712
> *Told ya
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Apr 14 2009, 04:03 PM~13576017
> *at vegas
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Apr 14 2009, 03:49 PM~13575827
> *how much u want for them?
> *


last set i seen sell skim had on ebay and they went for like $195, the lay it low price would be $150 :biggrin:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Apr 14 2009, 05:27 PM~13577442
> *last set i seen sell skim had on ebay and they went for like $195, the lay it low price would be $150 :biggrin:
> *


ill take it..


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Apr 14 2009, 06:29 PM~13577448
> *ill take it..
> *


anougher member has been pming me about them too. he hit me up first but pm me your address and ill get ya a shipping price


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Apr 13 2009, 03:14 PM~13562544
> *your killing me :uh: ......... :biggrin:
> *


red if you want a hardtop hit me we got one in today


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@Apr 14 2009, 09:52 PM~13579982
> *red if you want a hardtop hit me we got one in today
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@Apr 14 2009, 09:52 PM~13579982
> *red if you want a hardtop hit me we got one in today
> 
> 
> ...


is that the one on fleebay from up north?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Apr 14 2009, 06:49 PM~13575827
> *how much u want for them?
> *


Just buy new ones. :uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@Apr 15 2009, 12:52 AM~13579982
> *red if you want a hardtop hit me we got one in today
> 
> 
> ...


She's a real bute clark.


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Apr 15 2009, 08:53 AM~13581765
> *is that the one on fleebay from up north?
> *


yup


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@Apr 15 2009, 02:39 PM~13585728
> *yup
> *


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Apr 18 2009, 07:22 AM~13614308
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@Apr 15 2009, 12:52 AM~13579982
> *red if you want a hardtop hit me we got one in today
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Apr 14 2009, 07:03 PM~13576017
> *at vegas
> 
> 
> ...




STUNNING :cheesy:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Apr 18 2009, 12:22 PM~13614308
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that is badass


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Apr 18 2009, 09:22 AM~13614308
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass. never herd hydros go "thump thump" tho? :dunno: maybe its my speakers


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Apr 23 2009, 05:09 PM~13669156
> *
> 
> 
> ...


right hand drive that must be from mad max


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

TTT
:biggrin:


----------



## SIXFOE (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## Road Warrior (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Apr 23 2009, 03:09 PM~13669156
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I love that movie


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

i got to have 1 of these cars before i die


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

found this for a low deal but needs a lot a lot of work, yall think its worth it?


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@May 5 2009, 09:04 AM~13789748
> *
> 
> 
> ...


before I'll tell you if is a good deal answer these two questions first homie, how much, what's missing?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

800-1000, U SEE WHATS ON THE CAR, THE INTERIOR THERE


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@May 5 2009, 05:14 PM~13795448
> *
> *


id buy it


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

yea? the only thing that concerns me is the rocker under the doors and the rear end metal, if i can find a good 4 door parts car i can be in the house then?


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

here's mine...


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

yep, find a solid donar car and you should be in business. my cousin jus picked up a 59 in about that shape. its movin along pretty good now  Its a 59! how can you go wrong!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@May 5 2009, 09:01 PM~13795867
> *here's mine...
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 and thats in ga?? where


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

Augusta...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@May 5 2009, 09:02 PM~13795873
> *yep, find a solid donar car and you should be in business. my cousin jus picked up a 59 in about that shape. its movin along pretty good now   Its a 59! how can you go wrong!!!
> *


yea you aint lyin bout that,its a 59 shit :biggrin: it might take me 4ever to build tho


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@May 5 2009, 09:03 PM~13795898
> *Augusta...
> *


o really, cool shit bro


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

WHAT SIZE ARE YOUR CRUISER SKIRTS HOMIE??


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@May 5 2009, 06:04 PM~13795902
> *yea you aint lyin bout that,its a 59 shit :biggrin:  it might take me 4ever to build tho
> *


well worth the wait


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

U AINT NEVER LIE, MITE BE MY ONLY REALISTIC WAY OF OWNING 1


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@May 5 2009, 06:10 PM~13795947
> *WHAT SIZE ARE YOUR CRUISER SKIRTS HOMIE??
> *


12x60


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

YEA THOSE ARE JUST RITE, DONT LIKE THE BIGGER ONES ,LOOK LIKE THEY TOUTCH THE MOLDINGS


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@May 5 2009, 06:17 PM~13796019
> *U AINT NEVER LIE, MITE BE MY ONLY REALISTIC WAY OF OWNING 1
> *


seriously. not all of us are ballers


----------



## topdown59 (Jan 2, 2007)

you dont have to be a baller just be able to tune out your wife


----------



## K I N G (May 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by topdown59_@May 5 2009, 08:33 PM~13797734
> *
> you dont have to be a baller just be able to tune out your wife
> *



:0


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by topdown59_@May 5 2009, 08:33 PM~13797734
> *
> you dont have to be a baller just be able to tune out your wife
> *


 :0 nice


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

couple pics from this weekend


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

i have this one to sell


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by topdown59_@May 5 2009, 11:33 PM~13797734
> *
> you dont have to be a baller just be able to tune out your wife
> *


hahahahya :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@May 6 2009, 12:02 AM~13798161
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that would be a pefect parts car for that 59 lol clean ride bro


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@May 6 2009, 12:02 AM~13798171
> *i have this one to sell
> 
> 
> ...


how how much id love to work on that but i bet you want like 12stacks huh?


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@May 6 2009, 12:22 PM~13802361
> *that would be a pefect parts car for that 59 lol clean ride bro
> *


 :tears: :biggrin:


----------



## S$L$C$ (Dec 18, 2007)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

thats raw as fuck :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@May 5 2009, 11:04 AM~13789748
> *
> 
> 
> ...


heres more pics of the car, wat yall thinkin??


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@May 6 2009, 07:24 AM~13802376
> *how how much id love to work on that but i bet you want like 12stacks huh?
> *


That 59 Rag looks to be about 18k-20K


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@May 6 2009, 12:37 PM~13802486
> *heres more pics of the car, wat yall thinkin??
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@May 6 2009, 11:27 AM~13803040
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHEN A 59 GETS THIS ROTTED , YOU JUST CAN`T BUILD THEM WITHOUT A PARTS CAR.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@May 6 2009, 12:24 PM~13802376
> *how how much id love to work on that but i bet you want like 12stacks huh?
> *


um no. About $6k short.


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 59Impala+May 5 2009, 06:01 PM~13795867-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 ......one day


----------



## Douk (Mar 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by S$L$C$_@May 6 2009, 09:28 AM~13802408
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@May 6 2009, 01:21 PM~13803749
> *:0  :0  :0 ......one day
> *



i hear that..... 59 or 60 for me. :biggrin:


----------



## SIXFOE (Apr 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@May 6 2009, 09:37 AM~13802486
> *heres more pics of the car, wat yall thinkin??
> 
> 
> ...


Shit i dont know... 
You will definitly need a solid 4-door or a biscayne to get that 59 back on track. Hows the frame btw?
But most of all a shitload of time and hard labour, and lets not forget funds and a place to put both the 59 and the parts car...


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@May 6 2009, 11:37 AM~13802486
> *heres more pics of the car, wat yall thinkin??
> 
> 
> ...


turd you need this one :biggrin:


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@May 5 2009, 11:02 PM~13798161
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@May 5 2009, 07:01 PM~13795867
> *here's mine...
> 
> 
> ...


That fucker looks bad bro I love the hardtops


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@May 6 2009, 09:37 AM~13802486
> *heres more pics of the car, wat yall thinkin??
> 
> 
> ...


dam, its in really bad shape. deffinetly gonna need a solid ass parts car. hope you got plenty of time to


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

built by Ageless


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by S$L$C$_@May 6 2009, 05:28 PM~13802408
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn thats fine! :0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@May 6 2009, 08:57 PM~13807856
> *turd you need this one  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@May 6 2009, 10:39 AM~13802503
> *That 59 Rag looks to be about 18k-20K
> *


$18k will buy it


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:tears:


----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)




----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrocha1964_@May 7 2009, 08:45 PM~13822215
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@May 7 2009, 12:13 PM~13816157
> *:tears:
> *


it will be ok bro :yes:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:biggrin: YEA 1 DAY HOMIE B LEAVE THAT I AINT STRESSIN IT NOW, I GOT TO FINISH UP MY SS 64 AND MY OTHER 64 COUPE, ILL TRADE BOTH MY 64S FOR A 59


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@May 5 2009, 09:01 PM~13795867
> *here's mine...
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

damn, Id hate to wrap that frame...


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by S$L$C$_@May 6 2009, 08:28 AM~13802408
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT'S UP RICK? YOU OWN THIS TOPIC WITH THAT SICK NINE RAG.... :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@May 10 2009, 10:07 AM~13842677
> *damn, Id hate to wrap that frame...
> *


on the limo?? :biggrin: I guess it's a coach built so the factory sent it out probably the only one of it's kind now


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@May 11 2009, 06:20 PM~13856200
> *
> 
> 
> ...


love the interior accessories :biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@May 11 2009, 07:49 PM~13857113
> *love the interior accessories :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by topdown59_@May 5 2009, 09:33 PM~13797734
> *
> you dont have to be a baller just be able to tune out your wife
> *



:roflmao: *I DON'T HAVE THAT PROBLEM BUT I LIKE YOUR ANSWER!* :thumbsup:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

damn those are great pix


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Biz-MN_@May 12 2009, 07:31 AM~13860742
> *:roflmao:  I DON'T HAVE THAT PROBLEM BUT I LIKE YOUR ANSWER!  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


that be a bad 59 right thurr


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)




----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

BAD ASS MOFO!!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

ttt


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Biz-MN_@May 12 2009, 07:31 AM~13860742
> *
> 
> 
> ...


who ever owns this impala can you please post more pics


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

ttt


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@May 26 2009, 09:24 PM~14005785
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 dude, WHERE are these car shows that you are alsways takin ur car too? u always have the hottest chicks posted up on yur car


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@May 26 2009, 07:29 PM~14005839
> * dude, WHERE are these car shows that you are alsways takin ur car too? u always have the hottest chicks posted up on yur car
> *



This was at the Hard rock casino in Hollywood.


----------



## 59 ridin (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@May 10 2009, 07:53 PM~13847119
> *WHAT'S UP RICK? YOU OWN THIS TOPIC WITH THAT SICK NINE RAG....  :worship:  :thumbsup:
> *


what up PETE! Too busy with the buisness! how you doing? Thanx on the 59 you still coming out here? I here that the fine 58 is looking good cant wait to see it! keep on lowridin homie.


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Loco68 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco68_@May 28 2009, 03:59 PM~14028327
> *
> 
> 
> ...



NICE


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 59 ridin_@May 26 2009, 06:44 PM~14006816
> *what up PETE! Too busy with the buisness! how you doing? Thanx on the 59 you still coming out here? I here that the fine 58 is looking good cant wait to see it! keep on lowridin homie.
> *


I'M DOING GREAT RICK, THANKS..... I'M READY TO TAKE A A ROAD TRIP BRO.  THE EIGHT IS DOING GOOD MAN, JUST THERE TAKING UP SPACE. :biggrin:  

YOU COMING OUT WITH HESS SOON?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@May 27 2009, 02:24 AM~14005785
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn! IIMPALAA, i cant watch the 59-thread at work cause theese hoes always pops up whenever your 59 shows up in here! :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

SORRY...........LOL


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Mar 30 2009, 03:04 PM~13434153
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean rag Homie 
:nicoderm: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)

Does any one know ther right size tire to put this car back to stock? I was told a 14 " 560 with a big white wall???? What your option!!


----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)

I still have this for sale !!!!!!! 805 302 7133


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrocha1964_@Jun 1 2009, 11:15 PM~14069297
> *I still have this for sale !!!!!!! 805 302 7133
> 
> 
> ...



price helps..


----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)

10K will take!!!!!


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrocha1964_@Jun 1 2009, 10:15 PM~14069297
> *I still have this for sale !!!!!!! 805 302 7133
> 
> 
> ...


whats it missing??


----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrocha1964_@Jun 2 2009, 12:03 AM~14069221
> *Does any one know ther right size tire to put this car back to stock? I was told a 14 " 560 with a big white wall????      What your option!!
> 
> 
> ...



Here you go.


----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrocha1964_@Jun 2 2009, 12:15 AM~14069297
> *I still have this for sale !!!!!!! 805 302 7133
> 
> 
> ...


Do you have a pix of the cowl (Body) plate tag?


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

ttt


----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)

The vin tag and cowl tag is of the 2 door hardtop not of convertible!


----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)




----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)

STILL FOR SALE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

ttt


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I went to the lrm show in San Bernardino and damn I thought they were giving away 58 and 59 impala's over there. I'll post my pics of them tonight


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Stovebolt (Oct 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrocha1964_@Jun 1 2009, 11:03 PM~14069221
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*Very nice!*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## Black Quarterback (Jun 7, 2009)




----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 11 2009, 03:22 AM~14158356
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LastMinuteCustoms (Feb 8, 2007)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LastMinuteCustoms_@Jun 11 2009, 06:52 PM~14164225
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 11 2009, 03:21 AM~14158354
> *
> 
> 
> ...


love that trunk setup


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LastMinuteCustoms_@Jun 11 2009, 06:52 PM~14164225
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## @GRANDPAS64 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 11 2009, 03:22 AM~14158356
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:  clOud 9 ? ?.. . . sOuthsiDe ?? ?? either way . . . very beautiful car :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Jun 11 2009, 05:41 PM~14164101
> *  :biggrin:
> *


is that you big dogg man thats a nice ride if it is


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 14 2009, 12:42 AM~14184467
> *is that you big dogg man thats a nice ride if it is
> *


i sold it to a homie in southside..


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LastMinuteCustoms_@Jun 11 2009, 04:52 PM~14164225
> *
> 
> 
> ...


very nice bruce.... is that the rag from pa.? that was already blue?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Jun 14 2009, 08:33 PM~14189326
> *i sold it to a homie in southside..
> *


damn I wouldn't have sold it but I'm sure you had your reasons so what you riding now??


----------



## JUCYAZ (Jul 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 11 2009, 03:21 AM~14158354
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a clean old skool setup!!!!!! mean!!!


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 15 2009, 01:40 AM~14192556
> *damn I wouldn't have sold it but I'm sure you had your reasons so what you riding now??
> *


58 rag


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Jun 15 2009, 08:14 PM~14200247
> *58 rag
> *


Nice I found a 57 hardtop in OG condition ready to roll I'm trying to pick up but I'll see what happens.


----------



## SIXFOE (Apr 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 15 2009, 11:21 PM~14203245
> *Nice I found a 57 hardtop in OG condition ready to roll I'm trying to pick up but I'll see what happens.
> *


 :0


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

ARMANDO'S 59 FROM INDIVIDUALS C.C. SAN DIEGO......!!!!!


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)

Iam still waiting on the correct tire size oe the best looking size tire for this 59 convertible ! That size is every one running on stocks. BF 800?


----------



## topdown59 (Jan 2, 2007)

street low in antioch,ca


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrocha1964_@Jun 16 2009, 11:09 PM~14213403
> *Iam still waiting on the correct tire size oe the best looking size tire for this 59 convertible ! That size is every one running on stocks.  BF 800?
> 
> 
> ...


175/70/14s


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Happy Father's day to all them 59 ryders with kids


----------



## Pete Dogg (Jan 21, 2007)




----------



## Pete Dogg (Jan 21, 2007)




----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LastMinuteCustoms_@Apr 6 2009, 10:50 AM~13496603
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 21 2009, 05:51 AM~14252051
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:0 How sad...


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smoney4391_@Jun 21 2009, 06:18 AM~14252225
> *:0 How sad...
> *


Skim can fix that!


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 21 2009, 12:51 PM~14252051
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What the hell!? :uh:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:0 :angry:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

it was an earthquake in Japan I'm pretty sure


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 21 2009, 11:52 AM~14254021
> *it was an earthquake in Japan I'm pretty sure
> *


Yup


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

NICE 59s fellas... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Road Warrior (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 21 2009, 04:51 AM~14252051
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that makes me want to :tears: :barf: :tears: :barf:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 21 2009, 04:51 AM~14252051
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :uh: :tears:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 21 2009, 05:51 AM~14252051
> *
> 
> 
> ...


holy shit !!!! :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 21 2009, 05:51 AM~14252051
> *
> 
> 
> ...


most of that will buff out!


----------



## H8R PROOF (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pete Dogg_@Jun 21 2009, 12:53 AM~14251627
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ONE OF MY FAVs 59... :biggrin:


----------



## topdown59 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 21 2009, 04:51 AM~14252051
> *
> 
> 
> ...


the owner of this 59 should hit up mr. 59 for those conversion parts and get to work


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

i am asking for your guys help. any of you with 59s can you get me belly pics of completely assembled 59s i really need to see what shows, so the detailed pics would be great. any help is appreciated


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

http://pic20.picturetrail.com/VOL1358/5204...6/340630220.jpg


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## tecolote14 (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MANUELITO619_@Sep 29 2004, 10:13 PM~2256729
> *my new project
> *











you should shorten this ride


----------



## KASPAR_KUSTOMS (Feb 24, 2007)

I FOUND THESE OLD VIDEOS THE OTHER DAY AND THOUGHT I WOULD SHARE THEM 


<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Lh4bFKIffPg&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Lh4bFKIffPg&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/adZyVfNzRuI&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/adZyVfNzRuI&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KASPAR_KUSTOMS_@Jun 27 2009, 12:08 PM~14314118
> *I FOUND THESE OLD VIDEOS THE OTHER DAY AND THOUGHT I WOULD SHARE THEM
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Lh4bFKIffPg&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Lh4bFKIffPg&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> 
> ...


I'm on a Mexican Radio.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Got to love seeing a Beluga Whale dropping it's tail on the freeway.


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

Ageless built....


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

that 59 looked bad ass cruising I bet the people driving by saw the sparks and were like WTF


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 1 2009, 06:16 AM~14347574
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  Damn i love them 5-9´s!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Jul 1 2009, 01:48 AM~14348725
> * Damn i love them 5-9´s!
> *


me too I tossed around the idea of selling it but don't think I can let it go


----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 2 2009, 03:01 AM~14359934
> *me too I tossed around the idea of selling it but don't think I can let it go
> *


I hear that... :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## Stovebolt (Oct 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Jun 26 2009, 03:00 PM~14308717
> *
> 
> 
> ...




*Yummy!*


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 2 2009, 10:01 AM~14359934
> *me too I tossed around the idea of selling it but don't think I can let it go
> *


 :0 You should hold on to it. 

But if you change your mind let me know, -59 coupe is one of my favourite cars and someday i will get me one. :biggrin:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Up we go with the 59´s!


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Jul 7 2009, 04:36 PM~14405034
> *Up we go with the 59´s!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC+Jun 21 2009, 04:51 AM~14252051-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

anyone got any pics of '59s on supremes? thinkin bout gettin some...


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

TTT


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Jul 6 2009, 07:09 AM~14390938
> *:0 You should hold on to it.
> 
> But if you change your mind let me know, -59 coupe is one of my favourite cars and someday i will get me one.  :biggrin:
> *


yeah to me the hardtop is alot meaner than a convert


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 8 2009, 05:48 PM~14414478
> *yeah to me the hardtop is alot meaner than a convert
> *


I said that shit for over 10 years when I owned a Bubbletop, but when your oppurtunity of owning the rag comes, you'll be saying different. TRUST ME!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 8 2009, 04:30 PM~14414887
> *I said that shit for over 10 years when I owned a Bubbletop, but when your oppurtunity of owning the rag comes, you'll be saying different. TRUST ME!
> *


I could of bought and still can a couple of vert 61s but they need a lot of work but maybe your right


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 8 2009, 06:50 PM~14415061
> *I could of bought and still can a couple of vert 61s but they need a lot of work but maybe your right
> *


Don't be fooled, the top down is cool, but when the top is up these cars are the shit. Its having best of both worlds. :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 8 2009, 04:55 PM~14415103
> *Don't be fooled, the top down is cool, but when the top is up these cars are the shit. Its having best of both worlds.  :biggrin:
> *


I don't like the look of the tops up they look better down look at a hardtop 59 and a convert 59 with the top up.. It's just my opinion on things but like a 63 or 62 vert all the way I just like the look of a bubble top and 61 verts are the shit as well just the lines I guess go good with vert


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Jul 7 2009, 09:18 PM~14406880
> *anyone got any pics of '59s on supremes? thinkin bout gettin some...
> *


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## phillip_ndrsn (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jul 10 2009, 03:40 AM~14431792
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn i want her ass sittin in my seat, shit i need to hit florida


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 21 2009, 05:51 AM~14252051
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :tears: :tears:


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FoxCustom_@Feb 6 2009, 11:48 AM~12925921
> *NICE '59..........I knew mine was missin' something on the drivers door :biggrin:
> *


sold sold sold sold sold sold


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Feb 4 2009, 09:51 PM~12910646
> *75,000.00
> 
> 
> ...


SOLD SOLD SOLD SOLD


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

SOLD


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Jan 1 2009, 02:34 PM~12577363
> *
> 
> 
> ...



TTT :biggrin:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Jul 2 2009, 09:31 AM~14361742
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ice cold nine...on stocks...


----------



## 49Merc (Jan 5, 2009)

> > *Firme angles on these shots...*
> 
> 
> HOW MUCH DOSE A PAIR OF Scuff Pads COST FOR CRUSIER SKIRTS???


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Jul 11 2009, 05:01 PM~14445054
> *ice cold nine...on stocks...
> 
> 
> *


cool!!!


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 49Merc_@Jul 11 2009, 11:47 PM~14447558
> *HOW MUCH DOSE A PAIR OF  Scuff Pads COST FOR CRUSIER SKIRTS???
> *


REPROS GO FOR ABOUT $100, O.G NOS SCUFFS CAN GO FOR UP TO $500.......


THE SCUFFS IN THE PICTURE ABOVE ARE ON WRONG, HAHA.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Jul 11 2009, 12:31 AM~14440950
> *sold sold sold sold sold sold
> *


so did you get 50gs out of it I think thats what I saw was the buy it now price on ebay


----------



## 49Merc (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jul 12 2009, 07:25 PM~14452029
> *REPROS GO FOR ABOUT $100, O.G NOS SCUFFS CAN GO FOR UP TO $500.......
> THE SCUFFS IN THE PICTURE ABOVE ARE ON WRONG, HAHA.
> *


THANKS WHERE CAN I GET THE REPROS IN SOUTHER cALIFORNIA ANY PLACES I SHOULD CHECK OUT ?


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

WENT TO MY STORAGE AND FOUND THIS OF MY OLD 59 :0 ALREADY POLISHED OUT  PM ME OFFERS


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 15 2009, 05:11 PM~14485887
> *WENT TO MY STORAGE AND FOUND THIS OF MY OLD 59  :0 ALREADY POLISHED OUT  PM ME  OFFERS
> 
> 
> ...




they fit a 60 too right :0


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Jul 16 2009, 03:50 PM~14493937
> *they fit a 60 too right :0
> *


yes


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

anybody know how long the upper and lower radiator hoses are on a 59 w a 283? I wana get the stainless flex ones but i have no clue how long theyll be (the engine isnt in my car yet) thanks


----------



## 49Merc (Jan 5, 2009)

[/quote]

a 4 door belair looks real sweeet i like this one thats the best 59 
4 door ive seen yet i bought a biscayne 4 door for 1500 everything works all parts are there just need to get some ideas air bags are # 1 thing in my list and will see what ealse
i got to start somewhere so why not a 59 besides i coudent afford a impala yet but hey mybe some day,,


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Jul 2 2009, 09:31 AM~14361742
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Fuckin SEXXXXY!!!


:worship: :worship:


----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Jul 16 2009, 01:50 PM~14493937
> *they fit a 60 too right :0
> *


 :biggrin: YES THEY DO


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Jul 16 2009, 02:31 PM~14494943
> *anybody know how long the upper and lower radiator hoses are on a 59 w a 283? I wana get the stainless flex ones but i have no clue how long theyll be (the engine isnt in my car yet) thanks
> *


Get the longer kit.


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## SIXFOE (Apr 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Jul 10 2009, 11:35 PM~14440968
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Where did it go to?


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Jul 19 2009, 11:36 AM~14517386
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 49Merc_@Jul 17 2009, 03:01 AM~14500305
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thanks bro uffin:

I jus recently put air bags on mine, theyre the shit


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)




----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by S.J convrt59_@Jul 21 2009, 03:12 AM~14535127
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!!! :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

ttt


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIXFOE_@Jul 19 2009, 11:49 AM~14517457
> *Where did it go to?
> *


Australia


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Jul 22 2009, 11:35 PM~14556774
> *Australia
> *


Any pics of the ride in Australia , if none, ask the new owner for some!!!


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIXFOE_@Jul 19 2009, 11:49 AM~14517457
> *Where did it go to?
> *


here is the new one i dont need two cars


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WALT CUSTOMS_@Jul 22 2009, 10:41 PM~14556843
> *Any pics of the ride in Australia  , if none, ask the new owner for some!!!
> *


the car is still at the shiping co


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Dead anybody leave the brakes stock?? I want to but I hear all these horror stories of impalas not stoping and smashing the fuck out of em any takers on this one?


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 23 2009, 10:16 AM~14557674
> *Dead anybody leave the brakes stock?? I want to but I hear all these horror stories of impalas not stoping and smashing the fuck out of em any takers on this one?
> *


Just keep your distance and go slow homie and youll be allright! 



















J.K 
Im going to upgrade my 64 with front discbrakes this winter, almost drove into another car that stopped although the light was green... hno:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 23 2009, 02:16 AM~14557674
> *Dead anybody leave the brakes stock?? I want to but I hear all these horror stories of impalas not stoping and smashing the fuck out of em any takers on this one?
> *


all new brake lines ,cylinders ,hardware and a master cylinder and your good!!!!!!!!! and no brake dust on your spokes!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

random 59 pic


----------



## Stovebolt (Oct 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by S.J convrt59_@Jul 21 2009, 02:12 AM~14535127
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

gettin ready to block


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Jul 24 2009, 09:35 AM~14569523
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey I need this!! :biggrin:


----------



## SIXFOE (Apr 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Jul 22 2009, 11:14 PM~14557168
> *here is the new one i dont need two cars
> 
> 
> ...


I understand why you sold it...That rag looks like they just took it off the assembly line or something! :0


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIXFOE_@Jul 25 2009, 08:01 AM~14577965
> *I understand why you sold it...That rag looks like they just took it off the assembly line or something! :0
> *


my hard top was clean to very solid car 









[url=http://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp140/rightwire59/0702_lrmp_01_z1959_chevrolet_impala.jpg]]
[img]http://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp140/rightwire59/591.jpg


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Jul 24 2009, 01:11 AM~14567562
> *all new brake lines ,cylinders ,hardware and a master cylinder and your good!!!!!!!!! and no brake dust on your spokes!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


thats what I want to do I don't want to change my ride I added disc on another car to the rear and I hated it I just want to keep that part of this car OG guess I'll try it and insure the fuck out of it :biggrin:


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Jul 25 2009, 01:02 AM~14577234
> *hey I need this!! :biggrin:
> *


they went with the car


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Jul 26 2009, 12:07 AM~14583101
> *they went with the car
> *


dang!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> my hard top was clean to very solid car
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: EXCANDALOW, *topdown59*
whats up Ant!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## SIXFOE (Apr 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Jul 25 2009, 12:04 PM~14579216
> *my hard top was clean to very solid car
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## topdown59 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Jul 26 2009, 12:29 AM~14583190
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: EXCANDALOW, topdown59
> whats up Ant!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: sup jose how you comin with the rag


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

> > my hard top was clean to very solid car
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Jul 25 2009, 12:05 PM~14579223
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damm 59 still looks good..BTC bulit...remember when we 1st got the car to the shop...


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIXFOE_@Jul 26 2009, 09:17 AM~14584567
> *Yes, has to be one of the cleanest 2dr 59´s i have ever seen.
> Did you sell the HT so you could finish the rag?
> *


no i cant store two cars at home


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Jul 29 2009, 08:48 PM~14622388
> *damm 59 still looks good..BTC bulit...remember when we 1st got the car to  the shop...
> 
> 
> *


we will never see the car again im thinking of painting the rag the same coler


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Jul 29 2009, 09:05 PM~14622592
> *we will never see the car again im thinking of painting the rag the same coler
> *


really dammm gcar going over seas?
that was a badass color... marios auto painted the car... good luck with the rag...


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jul 29 2009, 11:35 PM~14622247
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: great pics. where does your exhaust come out at? I can see the muffler but not the tailpipe


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

on L.A craigslist...


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Jul 30 2009, 04:24 AM~14624742
> *:cheesy: great pics. where does your exhaust come out at? I can see the muffler but not the tailpipe
> *


Under the car, before the rear end.


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Jul 29 2009, 10:48 PM~14623743
> *really dammm gcar going over seas?
> that was a badass color... marios auto painted the car... good luck with the rag...
> 
> ...


marios wants 10k to paint the rag like the hard top


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)




----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@Jul 31 2009, 07:28 PM~14642705
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Jul 31 2009, 03:04 PM~14639720
> *marios wants 10k to paint the rag like the hard top
> *


Thats alot of chips I know they do awesome work but too rich for my blood


----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)

Going for sale soom!!!!!


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrocha1964_@Aug 2 2009, 03:34 AM~14650828
> *Going for sale soom!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


How much??


----------



## Road Warrior (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrocha1964_@Aug 2 2009, 02:34 AM~14650828
> *Going for sale soom!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## loelmo59 (Aug 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 4 2009, 07:21 AM~14662116
> *How much??
> *


x2


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)




----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rightwire+Jul 25 2009, 12:05 PM~14579223-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@Jul 31 2009, 07:28 PM~14642705
> *
> 
> 
> ...




when my brother in law got his we put switch xtensions on the switches , then it broke so he took it back and got his $ cool dvd player but cheaply made


----------



## 59 ridin (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Jul 26 2009, 06:45 PM~14588067
> *thanks
> *


I saw this car at the Pharoes car show when Freddy owned it, he put your car together very nice, It placed second to big Worms 59 hard top. Glad you sold it! Good luck with the rag!


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Aug 8 2009, 01:00 AM~14709431
> *ttt :biggrin:
> *


whats up bro?? Hows your 59?? I think I'm finally gonna start doing something to mine in about a month or so


----------



## 49Merc (Jan 5, 2009)

MY GREEN 59 WISH IT WOULD OF BEEN A IMPALA SOME DAY HEY BUT I CAN AWAYS DREAM OF MY FUTRUE 59 RAG TOP


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

:wow: 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chevrolet-I...11.c0.m14#v4-38


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

our next build..


----------



## loelmo59 (Aug 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Aug 11 2009, 03:38 PM~14732674
> *
> 
> 
> ...


man is that 2 rags or rag and hard top? what eva its dope as man


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

If you want to run cruiserskirts with rev. 13x7´s do you need to have a shorter rear end or will it work with the o.g rear end?


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loelmo59_@Aug 11 2009, 12:27 AM~14733090
> *man is that 2 rags or rag and hard top? what eva its dope as man
> *


its a rag and a hardtop..usually we only do rags,but we're doin it for a friend..


----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)

Here is is back to stock







:biggrin:


----------



## RAG 6T1 (Aug 18, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CROWDS61_@Aug 12 2009, 02:37 PM~14748946
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrocha1964_@Aug 2 2009, 05:34 AM~14650828
> *Going for sale soom!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


What's the ticket?


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen+Aug 10 2009, 06:59 PM~14730420-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DO IT SHEEN, DO IT!!!


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

TTT for my favorite topic! :biggrin:


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrocha1964_@Aug 12 2009, 12:46 PM~14747764
> *Here is is back to stock
> 
> 
> ...


whats the price on this ride?


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Aug 11 2009, 02:50 AM~14733344
> *If you want to run cruiserskirts with rev. 13x7´s do you need to have a shorter rear end or will it work with the o.g rear end?
> *



if u have og daytons no...cuz of the offset ....


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Aug 12 2009, 10:22 PM~14753422
> *if u have og daytons no...cuz of the offset ....
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Aug 13 2009, 06:22 AM~14753422
> *if u have og daytons no...cuz of the offset ....
> 
> 
> *


Thanks bro! How about o.g-skirts with daytons?


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)




----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Aug 13 2009, 01:17 AM~14754431
> *Thanks bro! How about o.g-skirts with daytons?
> *


I have O.G skirts and china's and rubbing is not even a problem a lot of fucking room in there


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Aug 13 2009, 02:30 PM~14760056
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## AUGIE DOGGIE (Oct 4, 2007)

ttt for my dream car topic


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AUGIE DOGGIE_@Aug 13 2009, 04:45 PM~14762045
> *ttt for my dream car topic
> *


JUST REACH IN YOUR POCKET AND MAKE YOUR DREAM COME TRUE MONEY BAGS...........


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)




----------



## AUGIE DOGGIE (Oct 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Aug 13 2009, 05:52 PM~14762105
> *JUST REACH IN YOUR POCKET AND MAKE YOUR DREAM COME TRUE MONEY BAGS...........
> *


shit... i wish


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 14 2009, 01:19 AM~14761825
> *I have O.G skirts and china's and rubbing is not even a problem a lot of fucking room in there
> *


Cool bro! O.G rear end?


----------



## Douk (Mar 19, 2008)

:biggrin: my ride in 59 rag.


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Douk_@Aug 14 2009, 10:36 AM~14766515
> *:biggrin: my ride in 59 rag.
> 
> 
> ...


59-rags is the shit! :biggrin:


----------



## Douk (Mar 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Aug 14 2009, 02:53 AM~14766527
> *59-rags is the shit! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 


:biggrin:


----------



## stock but dropped (Aug 12, 2009)

BRIDGE TOWN 59


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

my 59 in las vegas
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fL0nKwRRG54


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Aug 14 2009, 02:26 AM~14766403
> *Cool bro! O.G rear end?
> *


Yes it is


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 15 2009, 06:27 AM~14775069
> *Yes it is
> *


----------



## POKEY64 (Oct 9, 2007)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AUGIE DOGGIE_@Aug 13 2009, 05:45 PM~14762045
> *ttt for my dream car topic
> *


 :uh:


----------



## AUGIE DOGGIE (Oct 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Aug 16 2009, 02:59 PM~14785010
> *:uh:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AUGIE DOGGIE_@Aug 16 2009, 10:27 PM~14789136
> *:buttkick:
> *


 :tears: :dunno:


----------



## AUGIE DOGGIE (Oct 4, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by stock but dropped_@Aug 14 2009, 06:36 PM~14771863
> *BRIDGE TOWN 59
> 
> 
> ...


Nice. :nicoderm:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Aug 13 2009, 03:30 PM~14760056
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BAD MO FO


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stock but dropped_@Aug 14 2009, 03:36 PM~14771863
> *BRIDGE TOWN 59
> 
> 
> ...


man i love this style!


----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)

TTT


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> :biggrin: my ride in 59 rag.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## menace59 (May 10, 2006)

URL=http://img36.imageshack.us/i/img08670782782.jpg/]







[/URL]


----------



## menace59 (May 10, 2006)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by menace59_@Aug 19 2009, 09:07 PM~14823004
> *
> *


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by menace59_@Aug 19 2009, 08:07 PM~14823004
> *
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Aug 17 2009, 07:47 PM~14797325
> *man i love this style!
> *


Yup nice car fo sho


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## Douk (Mar 19, 2008)

badasss!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Douk_@Aug 21 2009, 05:20 AM~14836357
> *badasss!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


That chick in your avi is bad


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Aug 20 2009, 09:33 PM~14835213
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

ttt gotta love 59s


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## SIXFOE (Apr 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Aug 23 2009, 07:25 PM~14857957
> *ttt gotta love 59s
> *


X59!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 25 2009, 01:16 PM~14877220
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good Bro!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Aug 25 2009, 10:59 PM~14882588
> *Looking good Bro!!! :thumbsup:
> *


It would look better if it was done I haven't even started on it


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 26 2009, 06:17 AM~14882835
> *It would look better if it was done I haven't even started on it
> *


Atleast you got one


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Anthony's 59 drop that i shot on Sunday


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I was waiting for those pics to end up in here twotonz I almost stoled them and posted them myself :biggrin:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)




----------



## Stovebolt (Oct 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Aug 28 2009, 03:23 AM~14906629
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*Humina humina.......................*


----------



## MizzLowRiderLady (May 23, 2009)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?act=ST&f=6&t=494087


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

59 impala side trim set forsale!!!!

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=496531


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## WICKEDOWESIX (Sep 1, 2009)

Here is my uncles 59' impala


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Your uncle has a clean impala


----------



## WICKEDOWESIX (Sep 1, 2009)

thanks bro!


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Badass!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I know all these rides are running duals but do you guys have them on the stock hangers or how did you do yours??


----------



## sixo (May 3, 2007)

i hate this thread with a passion..


----------



## sixo (May 3, 2007)




----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixo_@Sep 3 2009, 04:56 AM~14967413
> *i hate this thread with a passion..
> *



Don't hate bro.... :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

My hoime Jr's from Hay-Stack!!!!!!!


----------



## Road Warrior (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Sep 3 2009, 07:10 AM~14968071
> *My hoime Jr's from Hay-Stack!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Nice. That's a badass color combo


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

QUESTION...
59 impala... 59 biscayne... what is the difference between the two?


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

_*59 bel air ...claimed to be OG hardtop!!!!!!!*_


:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: 














never seen one !!!
looks like an impi to me!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Sep 3 2009, 01:48 PM~14971122
> *59 bel air ...claimed to be OG hardtop!!!!!!!
> :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> 
> ...


It's OG I seen one on lil with spokes and shit for sale and it was a 59 belair hardtop


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 3 2009, 12:15 AM~14966869
> *I know all these rides are running duals but do you guys have them on the stock hangers or how did you do yours??
> *


Anybody??


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Sep 3 2009, 08:48 PM~14971122
> *59 bel air ...claimed to be OG hardtop!!!!!!!
> :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> 
> ...


I´d roll that any day!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Sep 4 2009, 07:14 AM~14978810
> *I´d roll that any day!
> *


Hell yeah if I kept the wheels though I'd have to add smaller tires and throw that bitch in the dirt


----------



## chevy15021 (Aug 7, 2006)

its Canadean


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Sep 5 2009, 07:17 PM~14992285
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

TTT


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smoney4391_@Sep 6 2009, 02:27 PM~14996632
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Just needs the white fins and that'll be my dream car :biggrin:


----------



## mrbg (Jan 6, 2004)

That green iz georgous!!!


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by *ROLLERZONLY*_@Sep 3 2009, 12:46 PM~14970024
> *QUESTION...
> 59 impala...  59 biscayne...  what is the difference between the two?
> *


the roofs the glass and the trim


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I've been asking about dual exhaust in here for a minute does anybody have any tips to help out??


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Sep 3 2009, 07:10 AM~14968071
> *My hoime Jr's from Hay-Stack!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


  nice 59 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 10 2009, 01:11 AM~15035619
> *I've been asking about dual exhaust in here for a minute does anybody have any tips to help out??
> *



What was your original question?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smoney4391_@Sep 10 2009, 07:58 AM~15036601
> *What was your original question?
> *


does everybody on here who has dual exhaust which I'm sure most 59s do. Did they use the original mounting locations on the frame or did someone weld brackets to their frame to hang the exhaust??


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

T
T
T


----------



## mrbg (Jan 6, 2004)




----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _*59 bel air ...claimed to be OG hardtop!!!!!!!*_
> :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

quick snap at the stop light....


----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Sep 12 2009, 08:36 PM~15062827
> *quick snap at the stop light....
> 
> 
> ...


Nice... :thumbsup:


----------



## aceuh (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by aceuh_@Sep 13 2009, 06:45 PM~15068966
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet rides... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## AUGIE DOGGIE (Oct 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by aceuh_@Sep 13 2009, 05:45 PM~15068966
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Hi Paul :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Pics from Saturday 9/12/09


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 14 2009, 09:26 AM~15075371
> *Hi Paul :biggrin:
> *


What's going on Larry, :wave: just getting some ideas :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Sep 14 2009, 10:29 AM~15075399
> *What's going on Larry, :wave:  just getting some ideas :biggrin:
> *


You getting a 59? :0 :0


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 14 2009, 09:32 AM~15075421
> *You getting a 59? :0  :0
> *


 :0 :dunno: That's my next move


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Sep 14 2009, 10:34 AM~15075440
> *:0  :dunno:  That's my next move
> *


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Sep 14 2009, 11:34 AM~15075440
> *:0  :dunno:  That's my next move
> *


you can move in to this one for 7500 :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@Sep 14 2009, 12:51 PM~15077272
> *you can move in to this one for 7500 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


somebody told me you have a 59 Elco?


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@Sep 14 2009, 01:51 PM~15077272
> *you can move in to this one for 7500 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## aceuh (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@Sep 14 2009, 02:51 PM~15077272
> *you can move in to this one for 7500 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Yours??

What's it need and where's it located??


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by aceuh_@Sep 14 2009, 07:41 PM~15080184
> *Yours??
> 
> What's it need and where's it located??
> *


louisville ky


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Sep 14 2009, 02:59 PM~15077360
> *somebody told me you have a 59 Elco?
> *


na not me. if nobody gets this 59 soon im gona trade it for jasons 64 vert


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

og paint 59


----------



## lowri64 (Aug 6, 2008)

:0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@Sep 14 2009, 08:00 PM~15081236
> *na not me.  if nobody gets this 59 soon im gona trade it for jasons  64 vert
> *


 :0 pm me a pic of the vert just curious of what your getting


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 14 2009, 08:47 PM~15081759
> *og paint 59
> 
> 
> ...


Don't come in here with that shit under your avi homie you liked to get delt with cuz I'll cut ya balls off and hand em to ya patna :cheesy:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 15 2009, 03:47 AM~15081759
> *og paint 59
> 
> 
> ...


Shit i would keep it like that too if i had it. And slap on some 13"s.



> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 15 2009, 04:03 AM~15081997
> *Don't come in here with that shit under your avi homie you liked to get delt with cuz I'll cut ya balls off and hand em to ya patna :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Sep 3 2009, 12:48 PM~14971122
> *59 bel air ...claimed to be OG hardtop!!!!!!!
> :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> 
> ...


I had one,it was the 2nd to last white one to the left .These were all mine at one time.A guy claimed it was canadian but not sure


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 14 2009, 07:47 PM~15081759
> *og paint 59
> 
> 
> ...


damn thats sweet, i dont think i could paint that


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@Sep 14 2009, 07:00 PM~15081236
> *na not me.  if nobody gets this 59 soon im gona trade it for jasons  64 vert
> *


Jason who?


----------



## SIXFOE (Apr 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Sep 15 2009, 06:47 AM~15085744
> *Jason who?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 14 2009, 07:47 PM~15081759
> *og paint 59
> 
> 
> ...


damn thats nice :0


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXFOE_@Sep 15 2009, 09:23 PM~15094126
> *:dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


maybe :dunno:


----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)




----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Sep 15 2009, 08:47 AM~15085744
> *Jason who?
> *


wosley


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LastMinuteCustoms_@Jun 11 2009, 06:52 PM~14164225
> *
> 
> 
> ...


anyone got pix of trunk lip on 59 2 tone paint were is the color supose to break


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)




----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Sep 17 2009, 07:21 AM~15105224
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 14 2009, 09:03 PM~15081997
> *Don't come in here with that shit under your avi homie you liked to get delt with cuz I'll cut ya balls off and hand em to ya patna :cheesy:
> *


its coming. our day is right around the corner.  :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

TTT


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:cheesy:


> :cheesy:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 17 2009, 04:35 AM~15105689
> *its coming. our day is right around the corner.   :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Sep 12 2009, 10:36 PM~15062827
> *quick snap at the stop light....
> 
> 
> ...


  Very nice. :nicoderm:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 17 2009, 02:35 AM~15105689
> *its coming. our day is right around the corner.   :biggrin:
> *


59 is 59 you can't take that away not saying that aces aren't just as badass


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 18 2009, 01:48 AM~15116147
> *59 is 59 you can't take that away not saying that aces aren't just as badass
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## gibby64 (Aug 19, 2002)

Poor '59!!!... scroll down to watch video.... makes you wanna drive even more carefullin these old schools!! 

video


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gibby64_@Sep 18 2009, 08:22 AM~15117055
> *Poor '59!!!... scroll down to watch video.... makes you wanna drive even more carefullin these old schools!!
> 
> video
> *


DAMN !!!!!!! :0


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gibby64_@Sep 18 2009, 09:22 AM~15117055
> *Poor '59!!!... scroll down to watch video.... makes you wanna drive even more carefullin these old schools!!
> 
> video
> *


WTF that 4 door would have made a nice vert conversion


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@Sep 18 2009, 05:12 PM~15121961
> *WTF  that 4 door would have made a nice vert conversion
> *


exactly what i was thinking what a waste! i would rather die in a 59 then wreck a bitch ass maibooty


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

not a impala but.....


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Sep 18 2009, 07:37 PM~15123041
> *exactly what i was thinking what a waste! i would rather die in a 59 then wreck a bitch ass maibooty
> *


X59 :biggrin:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Sep 18 2009, 07:51 PM~15123154
> *not a impala but.....
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :biggrin: would love to have that


----------



## LOWRAIDER59 (Sep 23, 2008)

damm i guess i better re-enforce mind :0


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Sep 18 2009, 09:39 PM~15124494
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Sep 19 2009, 02:24 AM~15125147
> *:0
> *


Looks like yours bro :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Sep 18 2009, 10:39 PM~15124494
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 14 2009, 07:47 PM~15081759
> *og paint 59
> 
> 
> ...


  :0


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 14 2009, 08:03 PM~15081997
> *Don't come in here with that shit under your avi homie you liked to get delt with cuz I'll cut ya balls off and hand em to ya patna :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

check these out


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

I want one of these boats!


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Sep 25 2009, 07:15 AM~15182723
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats the baddest setup ive seen....wow!!!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

I NEED A "HIGH RESOLUTION" PIC OF THE FRONT END SHOT....just like the one on the left top corner...


..anybody?


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> :cheesy:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> thats the baddest setup ive seen....wow!!!
> :yes: :yes:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Sep 25 2009, 07:52 PM~15184954
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco68 (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Sep 25 2009, 07:13 AM~15182718
> *check these out
> 
> 
> ...


REAL NICE


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

WHAT UP FELLAS I JUST BOUGHT A 4 DOOR AND A 2 DOOR WAGOON IF ANY BODY HAS PARTS FOR THE 2 DOOR LET ME KNOW!! THANKS IN ADVANCE!!


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Sep 25 2009, 07:13 AM~15182718
> *check these out
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Sep 25 2009, 06:13 AM~15182718
> *That's the shit right there!!!!!* :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Sep 26 2009, 02:33 AM~15191229
> *That's the shit right there!!!!! :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


There is a 57 boat down here a guy was building but it's been sitting for a long time


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 26 2009, 02:19 AM~15191380
> *There is a 57 boat down here a guy was building but it's been sitting for a long time
> *


 :0 :thumbsup: Post some pics :biggrin:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## SEISKUATROSS (Oct 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Sep 25 2009, 01:55 PM~15185951
> *I NEED A "HIGH RESOLUTION" PIC OF THE FRONT END SHOT....just like the one on the left top corner...
> ..anybody?
> 
> ...


IS THIS STREET TATTOO?


----------



## SEISKUATROSS (Oct 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by javib760_@Sep 20 2009, 11:23 AM~15132889
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE COLOR COMBO...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Sep 26 2009, 08:33 PM~15195315
> *:0  :thumbsup: Post some pics :biggrin:
> *


if I roll to the town it's in I'll get some it's only like 9 miles away so not far


----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SEISKUATRO_@SS,Sep 26 2009, 11:10 PM~15196546
> *IS THIS STREET TATTOO?
> *


That's the one and only. :nicoderm:


----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)

Iam selling my 1959 mini junk yard to the highest bidder!!!! 5 cars total and alots of other 1960 impala convsion parts. IAm working on a deal now but only has given me a small deposit .


----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)

The pictures are coming up next . Small Junk yard of 59 rags and parts


----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)




----------



## AUGIE DOGGIE (Oct 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrocha1964_@Sep 28 2009, 11:10 AM~15207687
> *The pictures are coming up next . Small Junk yard of 59 rags and parts
> *


these two words shouldnt be used in the same sencence .......ever


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

59-60 power seat option 
$200 plus shipping


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

http://articles.moneycentral.msn.com/Insur....aspx?gt1=33009


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

u guys see this!? I know its not an Impala and its a 4 door but come on...

This is the link to the article:
http://articles.moneycentral.msn.com/Insur....aspx?gt1=33009

And this is just the video, u gotta watch a commercial first tho...
http://articles.moneycentral.msn.com/video...ash-test-9-2009


----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Sep 30 2009, 02:52 PM~15230415
> *u guys see this!? I know its not an Impala and its a 4 door but come on...
> 
> This is the link to the article:
> ...



Thanks for the links, but someone beat you to it.
Here the link.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=15117055


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smoney4391_@Oct 1 2009, 09:55 AM~15237701
> *Thanks for the links, but someone beat you to it.
> Here the link.
> 
> ...


damnit, i scrolled through that page too, guess i skipped over it... let the "repost"s rain down on me... :cheesy:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AUGIE DOGGIE_@Sep 28 2009, 11:42 AM~15208003
> *these two words shouldnt be used in the same sencence .......ever
> *


X59 :biggrin:


----------



## IMPwiTaLIMP62 (Jul 24, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Oct 1 2009, 03:20 PM~15241274
> *damnit, i scrolled through that page too, guess i skipped over it... let the "repost"s rain down on me... :cheesy:
> *


"*gibby64*" post it.


----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IMPwiTaLIMP62_@Oct 1 2009, 11:00 PM~15245805
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice... :thumbsup:


----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 27 2009, 06:30 AM~15198010
> *if I roll to the town it's in I'll get some it's only like 9 miles away so not far
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Biz-MN_@Oct 2 2009, 09:16 AM~15247813
> *
> 
> 
> ...


share more pics please I love this car


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

*The New Issue Is Out. Come By And Check It Out

Click on the link below......

<a href=\'http://www.emptybellymagazine.com\' target=\'_blank\'>EMPTYBELLYMAGAZINE ISSUE 15</a>
<a href=\'http://img251.imageshack.us/i/l14a4f03ebcf349f0ae01c5.jpg/\' target=\'_blank\'><img src=\'http://img251.imageshack.us/img251/1431/l14a4f03ebcf349f0ae01c5.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></a>
*


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Oct 4 2009, 05:48 AM~15262473
> *The New Issue Is Out. Come By And Check It Out
> 
> Click on the link below......
> ...



What does this have to do with the topic of this forum "59 Impala Fest"??


----------



## Stovebolt (Oct 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Sep 28 2009, 12:12 PM~15208227
> *59-60 power seat option
> $200 plus shipping
> 
> ...



*PM Sent.*


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

blinds for $400 18183102110


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

ttt for 59s


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Oct 15 2009, 01:43 AM~15358206
> *ttt for 59s
> *


X59


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I went to Vegas so I'll post a few 59s


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

bump


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

ttt


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Here´s some 59´s that i got the chance to see on my US-vacation:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

From supershow:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)




----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)




----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)




----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

:0


----------



## BIG RANDY (Mar 5, 2008)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

*The next few pics arent' my car just inspiration for me because this is exactly how I want my ride*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 20 2009, 10:26 AM~15410370
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a sweet lookin 59. Is it for sale?


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

TTT


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Oct 20 2009, 03:50 AM~15410403
> *Thats a sweet lookin 59. Is it for sale?
> *


Yeah I found it on ebay


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 20 2009, 02:30 AM~15410381
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whats the deal with the carolina plates? can u run those antique plates now????


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Oct 20 2009, 06:47 PM~15415151
> *whats the deal with the carolina plates? can u run those antique plates now????
> *


Carolina probably has the same process as Florida does when running the vintage year plates. First you must submit the particular tag to the DMV, (headquarter DMV), along with the current registration of the vehicle they are going on and money of course. Takes about 4 to 6 weeks for Florida to process and receive your plate back.


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 20 2009, 08:20 PM~15415848
> *Carolina probably has the same process as Florida does when running the vintage year plates.  First you must submit the particular tag to the DMV, (headquarter DMV), along with the current registration of the vehicle they are going on and money of course.  Takes about 4 to 6 weeks for Florida to process and receive your plate back.
> *


yep they have a form and all


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> Here´s some 59´s that i got the chance to see on my US-vacation:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Oct 19 2009, 11:30 PM~15409265
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE.... :thumbsup:


----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 20 2009, 03:19 AM~15410353
> *The next few pics arent' my car just inspiration for me because this is exactly how I want my ride
> 
> 
> ...


Not bad at all.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Oct 20 2009, 10:21 PM~15417169
> *yep they have a form and all
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 20 2009, 05:19 AM~15410353
> *The next few pics arent' my car just inspiration for me because this is exactly how I want my ride
> 
> 
> ...


Great looking ride, I could live without that big ass underpack a/c unit though. :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 21 2009, 06:19 AM~15420511
> *Great looking ride, I could live without that big ass underpack a/c unit though.  :0
> *


Yeah same here


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 20 2009, 05:20 PM~15415848
> *Carolina probably has the same process as Florida does when running the vintage year plates.  First you must submit the particular tag to the DMV, (headquarter DMV), along with the current registration of the vehicle they are going on and money of course.  Takes about 4 to 6 weeks for Florida to process and receive your plate back.
> *


cool, i have front and rears for 58-64 still in paper..didnt know .....thanks


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Oct 21 2009, 01:15 PM~15422329
> *cool, i have front and rears for 58-64 still in paper..didnt know .....thanks
> *


  I need a narrowed stock Impala rear, anything around Johnny? :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by javib760_@Sep 20 2009, 02:24 PM~15132891
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 21 2009, 10:41 AM~15422607
> *  I need a narrowed stock Impala rear, anything around Johnny?  :biggrin:
> *


nope but can cut you one down, u need just housing?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Oct 22 2009, 07:49 PM~15437656
> *nope but can cut you one down, u need just housing?
> *


I got the housing, just looking for something done. :biggrin:


----------



## Stovebolt (Oct 18, 2003)

*Hey all you '59 guys, I'm lookin for a set of arm rests for a 4dr. I anyone knows of anything, could yah let me know? Obviously I'll pay for shipping but they are no real options for finding them up here.*


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## sickthree (Apr 4, 2004)

> Here´s some 59´s that i got the chance to see on my US-vacation:


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Oct 24 2009, 04:26 PM~15455211
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam i need that for my 59 body


----------



## SIXFOE (Apr 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Oct 24 2009, 02:26 PM~15455211
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_xwYBBpHg1I :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Oct 24 2009, 03:26 PM~15455211
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is this yours?


----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 24 2009, 10:26 PM~15457498
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_xwYBBpHg1I :0
> *


This was posted about a month ago. But thanks for sharing.


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 24 2009, 08:26 PM~15457498
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_xwYBBpHg1I :0
> *


what the fuck is wrong with those idiots


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:biggrin: :0


----------



## SIDESHOW™ (Sep 14, 2009)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 25 2009, 12:24 AM~15458776
> *Is this yours?
> *


yes and all this to :biggrin: 























































































05.photobucket.com/albums/pp140/rightwire59/IMGA0047.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## loelmo59 (Aug 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Oct 29 2009, 03:39 PM~15500396
> *yes and all this to  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


fark rightwire no wonder you sold your hardtop that rag is going to be the shit for sure


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Oct 28 2009, 11:09 PM~15500396
> *yes and all this to  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 Looking good Homie  X59 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Looking real good rightwire I can't wait to see it finished


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 29 2009, 11:19 AM~15501279
> *Looking real good rightwire I can't wait to see it finished
> *


X2!


----------



## cuate64 (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Oct 28 2009, 11:09 PM~15500396
> *yes and all this to  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:cheesy: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Oct 29 2009, 12:09 AM~15500396
> *yes and all this to  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my! :0


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Oct 28 2009, 11:09 PM~15500396
> *yes and all this to  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


very nice work homie..like them brakelines!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Oct 30 2009, 07:34 AM~15511643
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SIDESHOW™ (Sep 14, 2009)




----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 24 2009, 10:26 PM~15457498
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_xwYBBpHg1I :0
> *


fuk that thats not gon change my mind on them new ugly cars aint worth for shit i rather have an old car tah has beautiful lines then some egg shape structure even tho the video wasnt bout that :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@Oct 24 2009, 07:17 PM~15456724
> *dam i need that for my 59 body
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TTT


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

ttt


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Nov 3 2009, 09:06 AM~15546236
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This is gonna come out good!


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Nov 3 2009, 02:54 AM~15546469
> *This is gonna come out good!
> *


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Nov 3 2009, 03:06 AM~15546236
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice is the top a darker blue


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Nov 3 2009, 01:06 AM~15546236
> *
> 
> 
> ...


very nice!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BLVDCRUISER_@Sep 30 2004, 07:10 AM~2257280
> *niner
> *


NICE . :biggrin: a 59 impala, 58 impala and a 57 belair. all in one shoot.


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@Nov 3 2009, 05:51 PM~15552685
> *nice is the top a darker blue
> *


yes


----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Nov 3 2009, 01:06 AM~15546236
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 very nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

ttt!


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

got this one on ebay for a friend










http://motors.shop.ebay.com/osolo59/m.html...=1&_from=&_ipg=


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

59-60 power seat track covers forsale!!!

















59-60 convertible 1/4 glass pivots forsale!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@Nov 10 2009, 04:58 PM~15623743
> *got this one on ebay for a friend
> 
> 
> ...


It's your old one right?


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 11 2009, 06:27 AM~15630860
> *It's your old one right?
> *


yep the dude i traded found a 64 vert he wants


----------



## Loco68 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Nov 12 2009, 09:37 AM~15641558
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a sweet looking frame!


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Nov 12 2009, 01:37 AM~15641558
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sweet, never seen anyone setup their wishbone like that :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@Nov 11 2009, 05:35 PM~15636313
> *yep the dude i traded found a 64 vert he wants
> *


59<64 verts :biggrin:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 12 2009, 01:30 PM~15641894
> *59<64 verts :biggrin:
> *


Why settle with one of them?


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Nov 12 2009, 02:43 AM~15641664
> *Thats a sweet looking frame!
> *


thnks :biggrin:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)

HERES MINE


----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)

TTT


----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by titolokz_@Nov 12 2009, 11:08 PM~15651219
> *HERES MINE
> 
> 
> ...


real nice I like that


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Nov 15 2009, 12:35 AM~15668615
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Nov 14 2009, 11:35 PM~15668615
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by titolokz_@Nov 12 2009, 10:08 PM~15651219
> *HERES MINE
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 15 2009, 12:34 AM~15669019
> *real nice I like that
> *


THANKS BRO


----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by S.J convrt59_@Nov 15 2009, 02:33 AM~15669371
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Nov 14 2009, 11:35 PM~15668615
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i love this part of a build.... coming together!


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Nov 14 2009, 11:14 PM~15668468
> *
> 
> 
> ...


any other pics of this car? :cheesy:


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Nov 14 2009, 11:35 PM~15668615
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship:


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Nov 14 2009, 11:35 PM~15668615
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lovin the chromed out vert top :thumbsup:


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Nov 15 2009, 01:35 AM~15668615
> *
> 
> 
> ...



LOOKIN BAD ASS HOMIE!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Nov 15 2009, 07:35 AM~15668615
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 That 59-rag is gonna be something extra!


----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

:nicoderm: :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Nov 19 2009, 06:59 AM~15710779
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn that looks good with the trim on!  

Keep it coming! :thumbsup:


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Nov 19 2009, 04:42 AM~15712160
> *Damn that looks good with the trim on!
> 
> Keep it coming!  :thumbsup:
> *


Real nice Amazing!!! keep up the good Work


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Nov 19 2009, 03:42 AM~15712160
> *Damn that looks good with the trim on!
> 
> Keep it coming!  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Nov 18 2009, 09:59 PM~15710779
> *
> 
> 
> ...


beautiful ride homie


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Nov 15 2009, 06:27 PM~15673266
> *any other pics of this car? :cheesy:
> *


no sorry seen it at the swap meet for sale!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

TTT


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Bobby from Tribal Gear owns this 59


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> beautiful!


----------



## SIXFOE (Apr 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Nov 20 2009, 10:53 AM~15726588
> *Bobby from Tribal Gear owns this 59
> 
> 
> ...


Love those colors on a 59.


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Nov 20 2009, 10:53 AM~15726588
> *Bobby from Tribal Gear owns this 59
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 NICE..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Nov 20 2009, 09:53 AM~15726588
> *Bobby from Tribal Gear owns this 59
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Nine


----------



## LastMinuteCustoms (Feb 8, 2007)




----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LastMinuteCustoms_@Nov 23 2009, 12:19 PM~15754788
> *
> 
> 
> ...


where have u been homie??????? u doing time or something lol


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Nov 20 2009, 11:53 AM~15726588
> *Bobby from Tribal Gear owns this 59
> 
> 
> ...


that color is nice..cruiser skirts would look much better on there


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## boomhood (Jul 25, 2005)

ttt


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## BLVD66 (Apr 13, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

1959 billet grill


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Nov 26 2009, 06:27 AM~15787166
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn it's taking shape quick your almost home


----------



## HATE ME (Jun 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Nov 26 2009, 05:27 AM~15787166
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Nov 26 2009, 01:27 PM~15787166
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## topdown59 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Nov 25 2009, 04:36 PM~15781131
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: always top notch stuff :thumbsup:


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 26 2009, 05:35 AM~15787201
> *damn it's taking shape quick your almost home
> *


the car has been home for two weaks :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 26 2009, 04:59 AM~15786961
> *1959 billet grill
> 
> 
> ...


  not feeling it


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 26 2009, 03:57 PM~15791314
> *  not feeling it
> *


I don't care for it either I just never seen it so I posted it up


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO ALL THEM 59 RYDERZ


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Nov 25 2009, 01:13 AM~15775413
> *
> 
> 
> ...


oh yeah homie!!!!!


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

ive got a og cal custom stainless it looks better without the grill guard.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:cheesy: :0


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

Anybody got a decent 3 speed steering column layin around? My shit keeps gettin stuck and wont go to 1st and rev. Ive already tried everything except for pulling the column apart and since my '59 is my daily, I cant do that. So if i could find one in pretty good condition to rebuild or just drop right in, that would be perfect. thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Nov 28 2009, 01:26 PM~15806475
> *Anybody got a decent 3 speed steering column layin around? My shit keeps gettin stuck and wont go to 1st and rev. Ive already tried everything except for pulling the column apart and since my '59 is my daily, I cant do that. So if i could find one in pretty good condition to rebuild or just drop right in, that would be perfect. thanks :thumbsup:
> *


Have you tried to mess with the linkage? Unfortunately, 3 on the tree is notorious for problems like that.


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Nov 28 2009, 04:39 PM~15806562
> *Have you tried to mess with the linkage?  Unfortunately, 3 on the tree is notorious for problems like that.
> *


  I have. Thats what I figured the problem was cuz after I put my new engine in, i needed to adjust it a bit to get the shifter working properly. But its that piece of metal that slides between the 2nd-3rd linkage and the 1st-reverse linkage. Its not gettin hung up on anything either (that I can see at least).

a rebuild of this column has been long overdue tho, its all gummed up inside. In the winter, when I first get into the car I can barely pull the shifter in towards me to get to 1st and reverse. Once inside the car warms up though, its fine. I figured this was just a problem that I had to live with, but when I asked a coworker who had a '60 with three on the tree, he said he never had that problem....


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

img22.imageshack.us/i/green59rag007.jpg/]







[/URL]
URL=http://img130.imageshack.us/i/green59rag005.jpg/]







[/URL]

just picked this super solid 59 rag up.... padded dash and power windows


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Nov 28 2009, 07:35 PM~15808815
> *
> img22.imageshack.us/i/green59rag007.jpg/]
> 
> ...


Damn. :0 Looks solid as hell.


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

this car is the most solid 59 rag ive seen...


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Nov 28 2009, 09:35 PM~15808815
> *
> img22.imageshack.us/i/green59rag007.jpg/]
> 
> ...



Damn super nice A+, Damn Johnny what was the ticket price for something in that condition? Was it complete or missing some items? Did it have an engine? 
Bad ass! homie, it looks like my hardtop, I'll post pics of my hardtop tomorrow, defenetly I agree with you one of the best solid 59 I have seen too. Great come up!!


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

thanks homie, no engine or front seat and some side trime gone, but other than complete.. post that hardtop..... cant wait to see it...


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Nov 28 2009, 11:41 PM~15808868
> *this car is the most solid 59 rag ive seen...
> *


All needs is interior, an old sooty tri-power, and some clear coat on that paint and roll out. :biggrin:  Call it the "RAT RAG".


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 28 2009, 09:29 PM~15809361
> *All needs is interior, an old sooty tri-power, and some clear coat on that paint and roll out.  :biggrin:    Call it the "RAT RAG".
> *


right on brother! :cheesy:


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Nov 26 2009, 05:27 AM~15787166
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SIXFOE (Apr 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Nov 28 2009, 08:35 PM~15808815
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a nice pick up!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Nov 28 2009, 09:41 PM~15808868
> *this car is the most solid 59 rag ive seen...
> *


damn nice find so you building it or using it to come up?


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 29 2009, 03:29 AM~15811241
> *damn nice find so you building it or using it to come up?
> *


come up probably im still out about 30 stacks on 8cents :biggrin:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

i hate this topic, i think i'll go shoot myself now :angry:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

found this 59 out driving around today. Not a bad car for the price either. all the seats, paint dividers. not too bad.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Nov 28 2009, 09:35 PM~15808815
> *
> img22.imageshack.us/i/green59rag007.jpg/]
> 
> ...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 28 2009, 10:29 PM~15809361
> *All needs is interior, an old sooty tri-power, and some clear coat on that paint and roll out.  :biggrin:    Call it the "RAT RAG".
> *


fool, whachu know about scrubbin off surface rust and clearin over that OG PAINT for that preservation factor :biggrin: 























































you know how we do it out here in the big TX :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 30 2009, 02:54 AM~15819690
> *found this 59 out driving around today. Not a bad car for the price either. all the seats, paint dividers. not too bad.
> 
> 
> ...


I'd scoop that up if it were around my neighborhood


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 30 2009, 02:45 AM~15819772
> *I'd scoop that up if it were around my neighborhood
> *


X59 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 30 2009, 09:54 AM~15819690
> *found this 59 out driving around today. Not a bad car for the price either. all the seats, paint dividers. not too bad.
> 
> 
> ...


You should pick that one up. Hell ill buy it from you if you do. 
Whats the condition of the floors?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Nov 30 2009, 07:07 AM~15819911
> *You should pick that one up. Hell ill buy it from you if you do.
> Whats the condition of the floors?
> *


Does it really matter at that price? :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Nov 28 2009, 08:35 PM~15808815
> *
> img22.imageshack.us/i/green59rag007.jpg/]
> 
> ...


I really need one of them in my life


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 30 2009, 01:30 PM~15820015
> *Does it really matter at that price?  :biggrin:
> *


Nope not really, im just curious.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Nov 30 2009, 05:07 AM~15819911
> *You should pick that one up. Hell ill buy it from you if you do.
> Whats the condition of the floors?
> *


rusty floors, you know the normal shit that 98% of all of them need but the rockers are nice. Sucks cuz I will have to slide it up the trailer without fucking up anything.


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

http://emob68.photobucket.com/albums/i31/f...gas/arrival.jpg

. . Not a rag, but I've told enough times I practically stoled it, hence the name: smooth criminal :biggrin:  !


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> img22.imageshack.us/i/green59rag007.jpg/]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 954LIMELIGHT66 (Jul 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by S.J convrt59_@Nov 28 2009, 11:50 PM~15809984
> *
> *


 ANY MORE PICTURE OF THIS RAG


----------



## 13foxtrot (Jan 22, 2009)

> Bobby from Tribal Gear owns this 59
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 30 2009, 01:54 AM~15819690
> *found this 59 out driving around today. Not a bad car for the price either. all the seats, paint dividers. not too bad.
> 
> 
> ...


man skim.... thats a nice hardtop


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Nov 30 2009, 10:56 AM~15821223
> *http://emob68.photobucket.com/albums/i31/f...gas/arrival.jpg
> 
> . . Not a rag, but I've told enough times I practically stoled it, hence the name: smooth criminal  :biggrin:    !
> *


It don't have to be a rag homie a 59 is a 59 Hell I love 59 hardtops. Honestly a 59 vert is sexy a 59 hardtop is mean


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Nov 28 2009, 09:35 PM~15808815
> *
> img22.imageshack.us/i/green59rag007.jpg/]
> 
> ...


cousins ? :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WALT CUSTOMS_@Dec 1 2009, 02:25 PM~15834404
> *cousins ?  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


what are those on the hood?Don't tell me some asshole put those damn pins in there and drilled throught he hood?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

clean ass og paint :0


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 1 2009, 04:47 PM~15835923
> *what are those on the hood?Don't tell me some asshole put those damn pins in there and drilled throught he hood?
> *


yep!!


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> > Bobby from Tribal Gear owns this 59
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 1 2009, 07:14 PM~15837443
> *clean ass og paint :0
> *


Hey Skim what do you think should I clear it? :biggrin:


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WALT CUSTOMS_@Dec 1 2009, 01:25 PM~15834404
> *cousins ?  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


yep ... thats a solid hardtop... whos 61 rag in back ground?


----------



## BLVD66 (Apr 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WALT CUSTOMS_@Dec 1 2009, 01:25 PM~15834404
> *cousins ?  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


STOP SHOWING OFF WALTER!!!!!! :thumbsup: 
WHERES MY MOONROOF???


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Nov 18 2009, 09:39 PM~15709011
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: :0 :0 :0


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Dec 1 2009, 08:48 PM~15838635
> *yep ... thats a solid hardtop...    whos 61 rag in back ground?
> *


That 61 is just another project down the road.


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BLVD66_@Dec 1 2009, 08:53 PM~15838704
> *STOP SHOWING OFF WALTER!!!!!! :thumbsup:
> WHERES MY MOONROOF???
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WALT CUSTOMS_@Dec 1 2009, 07:51 PM~15837903
> *Hey Skim what do you think should I clear it?  :biggrin:
> *


that would of been cool if it weren't for them holes


----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

for sale in houston

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=478025


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by titolokz_@Dec 1 2009, 11:54 PM~15841138
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice bro both of them :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WALT CUSTOMS_@Dec 1 2009, 04:25 PM~15834404
> *cousins ?  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


DUDE! That 59 is bad ass! I would leave her as is! Saweet!


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 30 2009, 12:54 AM~15819690
> *found this 59 out driving around today. Not a bad car for the price either. all the seats, paint dividers. not too bad.
> 
> 
> ...


Side trim, o.g. clips and paint dividers alone are worth more than the asking price wish it was over here! But say if you scoop it let me know ill buy a few pieces I need off it


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 2 2009, 03:47 PM~15848231
> *DUDE! That 59 is bad ass! I would leave her as is! Saweet!
> *


thanks  , 


Anybody got for sale a complete set of clean Hubcaps for my ride?


----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 2 2009, 01:17 PM~15847193
> *Nice bro both of them :biggrin:
> *


THANKS BRO


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

ttt for 59s


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

HELP! can anyone make me some templates of the trim hole patterns on the quartepanels... Or do you know where i can order some? My 59 has the quarters replaced and theres no holes for the trim to go on  

heres my car you can see no trim holes no bueno...










and here is what i need a template of...


----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Dec 3 2009, 12:10 AM~15855297
> *HELP! can anyone make me some templates of the trim hole patterns on the quartepanels... Or do you know where i can order some? My 59 has the quarters replaced and theres no holes for the trim to go on
> 
> heres my car you can see no trim holes no bueno...
> ...


You need a *chevy factory assembly manual*, here are some links below:

lategreatchevy

paddockparts


----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 1 2009, 01:52 PM~15834108
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Here you go bro. :wave:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Dec 2 2009, 11:02 PM~15848380
> *Side trim, o.g. clips and paint dividers alone are worth more than the asking price wish it was over here! But say if you scoop it let me know ill buy a few pieces I need off it
> *


Why part it out when he can sell it complete?


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smoney4391_@Dec 2 2009, 11:17 PM~15855809
> *You need a chevy factory assembly manual, here are some links below:
> 
> lategreatchevy
> ...


how does it show you where to drill the holes at??


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smoney4391_@Dec 3 2009, 01:24 AM~15855834
> *Here you go bro.  :wave:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Dec 3 2009, 11:21 PM~15866213
> *how does it show you where to drill the holes at??
> *


It shows you in the assembly manual.


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

you got one you could post up the page its on so i dont got to buy the book? :biggrin:


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Dec 3 2009, 10:29 PM~15867055
> *
> 
> 
> ...


1st gen SSR LOL


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smoney4391_@Dec 3 2009, 12:24 AM~15855834
> *Here you go bro.  :wave:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by titolokz_@Dec 1 2009, 10:54 PM~15841138
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Now thats a Nice pair..... :nicoderm:


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 1 2009, 12:01 AM~15829421
> *It don't have to be a rag homie a 59 is a 59 Hell I love 59 hardtops. Honestly a 59 vert is sexy a 59 hardtop is mean
> *


You're right brother! . . That's exactly how it feels too, when I put my hand on the top of that steering wheel and drive off . . . Bad-Azz feeling !!!


----------



## IMPwiTaLIMP62 (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## IMPwiTaLIMP62 (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## IMPwiTaLIMP62 (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Kustom 401K (Dec 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 1 2009, 11:11 PM~15841381
> *
> 
> 
> ...



LATIN KUSTOMS (401-K)


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

Waz up my 59 Lovers, hey can anybody tell me if there's any diffenrence between the aftermarket continental kit and the O.G, mainly asking about the outer ring and the front center face?


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IMPwiTaLIMP62_@Dec 6 2009, 05:13 PM~15889758
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I HATE YOU.... :| 
































CAN I HAVE UR CAR???

:x:


----------



## 94 fleet (May 21, 2007)




----------



## 94 fleet (May 21, 2007)




----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WALT CUSTOMS_@Dec 9 2009, 11:16 AM~15924974
> *Waz up my 59 Lovers, hey can anybody tell me if there's any diffenrence between the aftermarket continental kit and the O.G, mainly asking about the outer ring and the front center face?
> *


face plate is stamped for tag


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Dec 9 2009, 08:32 PM~15930538
> *face plate is stamped for tag
> *


Rght on Johnny thanks for the info, so only the center plate are different, the outer rings are the same.


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WALT CUSTOMS_@Dec 10 2009, 06:18 AM~15935074
> *Rght on Johnny thanks for the info, so only the center plate are different, the outer rings are the same.
> *


yep get a og face plate and its very hard for anyone to tell????


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 11 2009, 04:09 AM~15942352
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 30 2009, 02:08 AM~15819723
> *fool, whachu know about scrubbin off surface rust and clearin over that OG PAINT for that preservation factor :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: How did you get the surface rust off? I need to do that to my 59.


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

Heres my gang banger


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FUNKSTERGROOVES_@Dec 13 2009, 01:14 AM~15965231
> *:thumbsup: How dod you get the surface rust off? I need to do that to my 59.
> *


CLR


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Dec 13 2009, 12:30 AM~15965382
> *CLR
> *


What are the steps with CLR? I used it before but I got a poor result. I poored it on the trunk, i sat for 10 mins then I used a hard sponge to scrub.


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Dec 2 2009, 11:10 PM~15855297
> *HELP! can anyone make me some templates of the trim hole patterns on the quartepanels... Or do you know where i can order some? My 59 has the quarters replaced and theres no holes for the trim to go on
> 
> heres my car you can see no trim holes no bueno...
> ...


All you should have to do is drill them from the inside out to get you started in the right direction. Start at the rear-end, where the taillight meets with the quarter. Once you drill out the first couple of holes, you should be able to use some basic measurements to start drilling from the outside in. Use your trim as a guide. I did it on a 62' hardtop a few years ago, and it turned out nice. Hope that helps!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FUNKSTERGROOVES_@Dec 13 2009, 01:21 AM~15965282
> *Heres my gang banger
> 
> 
> ...


post some more pics


----------



## IMPwiTaLIMP62 (Jul 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Dec 9 2009, 11:40 AM~15925275
> *I HATE YOU....  :|
> CAN I HAVE UR CAR???
> 
> ...


For the right price it all your .... :biggrin:


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 13 2009, 06:37 PM~15970626
> *post some more pics
> *


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)




----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FUNKSTERGROOVES_@Dec 13 2009, 11:21 PM~15974041
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is this ride for sell?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FUNKSTERGROOVES_@Dec 14 2009, 02:19 AM~15974014
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I saw awhile back on ChevyTalk. Sweet ride man! :nicoderm:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 14 2009, 06:56 PM~15981361
> *I saw awhile back on ChevyTalk.  Sweet ride man! :nicoderm:
> *


Gracias homie! As you can see I have a lot of work to do.  I plan to do frame off, just gotta finish my 70 chevelle to slang so I can have money to work on this one.


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Dec 14 2009, 06:48 PM~15981281
> *is this ride for sell?
> *


No sir, but thanks for asking  I looked for a year till I found this one, Its from Virginia. I wanted a project tripower 59 with all the trim, got it from the original owner :biggrin:


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

0ur next 59 rag build..


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Dec 14 2009, 07:48 PM~15981281
> *is this ride for sell?
> *


you have a vert and you want a hardtop as well??


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Dec 13 2009, 12:22 PM~15967471
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats clean


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 16 2009, 11:14 PM~16005765
> *you have a vert and you want a hardtop as well??
> *


yep..i would trade it for a nice driver rag 61-64 or 58 59 hardtop...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Dec 17 2009, 07:08 PM~16013485
> *yep..i would trade it for a nice driver rag 61-64 or 58 59 hardtop...
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Dec 17 2009, 04:46 PM~16011951
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet!!! :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> :0


----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)

TTT


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Whats up fellow 59 ryders


----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)

> > :0
> 
> 
> What size and brand are the tireZ


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mrocha1964_@Dec 19 2009, 10:43 PM~16034779
> *What size and brand are the tireZ
> *


800x14 w 2 1/4 whitwall bfg silverton 

we built that car for . Washington *******. Renaldo Wynn


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Dec 17 2009, 06:08 PM~16013485
> *yep..i would trade it for a nice driver rag 61-64 or 58 59 hardtop...
> *


i got a 63 vert driver :0 but its not so nice lol


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

TTT for the 5-9´s!


----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)

TTT


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 20 2009, 07:20 PM~16040842
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN!!! THATS FUCKIN HARD!!


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

TTT :nicoderm:


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Dec 17 2009, 03:46 PM~16011951
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)

:thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)

Any one intrested ?


----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrocha1964_@Dec 31 2009, 01:18 PM~16145712
> *Any one intrested ?
> 
> 
> ...


How much, and do you have anymore pixs?


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Dec 20 2009, 09:44 PM~16041155
> *800x14 w 2 1/4  whitwall  bfg silverton
> 
> we built that car for  . Washington *******.  Renaldo Wynn
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

> I love 59's. My favorite year. When they're laid out, they look insane. They just look alittle weird locked up. Killer car though.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> > I love 59's. My favorite year. When they're laid out, they look insane. They just look alittle weird locked up. Killer car though.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

would have been out this year if i didnt get sick


----------



## 2low63 (Mar 29, 2007)

here's my old 59 droptop :cheesy: should of never sold it :tears:


----------



## SnakeShit (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jan 3 2010, 01:33 PM~16170029
> *would have been out this year if i didnt get sick
> 
> 
> ...



More pix :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jan 3 2010, 01:33 PM~16170029
> *would have been out this year if i didnt get sick
> 
> 
> ...


badass paint work


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2low63_@Jan 3 2010, 01:42 PM~16170084
> *here's my old 59 droptop :cheesy: should of never sold it :tears:
> 
> 
> ...


why'd you sell it?


----------



## 2low63 (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 3 2010, 03:49 PM~16170132
> *why'd you sell it?
> *


someone gave me an offer I couldn't refuse


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2low63_@Jan 3 2010, 11:42 AM~16170084
> *here's my old 59 droptop :cheesy: should of never sold it :tears:
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: HOW DO YOU GO FROM A RAG NINE TO A 68 IMPALA? :uh:


----------



## 2low63 (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jan 3 2010, 03:59 PM~16170206
> *:uh: HOW DO YOU GO FROM A RAG NINE TO A 68 IMPALA? :uh:
> *


I needed the money  bought it for $25,000 sold it for $55k wouldn't you sell it too :yes:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2low63_@Jan 3 2010, 02:10 PM~16170285
> *I needed the money  bought it for $25,000 sold it for $55k wouldn't you sell it too :yes:
> *


some things are worth more than money to me


----------



## 2low63 (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 3 2010, 04:14 PM~16170329
> *some things are worth more than money to me
> *


fair enough


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2low63_@Jan 3 2010, 02:17 PM~16170351
> *fair enough
> *


if it were house or the car though I'd make the right decision but I'd have to be hurting really bad is all I'm saying.


----------



## RELIC (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## RELIC (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## RELIC (Mar 4, 2009)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

They have some nice 59s in that new japan topic


----------



## RELIC (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## RELIC (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Damn they got alot of clean 59´s in Japan!


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Jan 4 2010, 04:24 AM~16177565
> *Damn they got alot of clean 59´s in Japan!
> *


 :yes: X59


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jan 3 2010, 12:33 PM~16170029
> *would have been out this year if i didnt get sick
> 
> 
> ...


yea i heard about this bad boy Jimmy, and may have seen a pic or two floating around  I was trying to get Howard to take me to your shop when I was up in Dtown but it was the day of the cruze. Hope you get to feeling better


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## S$L$C$ (Dec 18, 2007)

my homie ricks from classic lowriders c.c salt lake


----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

Hey guys. I need a set of '59 Chevy 2 door post doors off a biscayne or bel air. If you know of any or have any leads, let me know.  
Thanks alot.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by S$L$C$_@Jan 4 2010, 01:13 PM~16180531
> *my homie ricks from classic lowriders c.c salt lake
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Jan 4 2010, 10:12 PM~16180526
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## teacherspet (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 20 2009, 07:20 PM~16040842
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Love this fucken car!


----------



## RELIC (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## RELIC (Mar 4, 2009)

*How about a female swangin' her '59*


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RELIC_@Jan 5 2010, 12:57 AM~16188467
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like an Ace snuck into the topic. :0


----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RELIC_@Jan 5 2010, 07:36 PM~16194021
> *How about a female swangin' her '59
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!


----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

Here's my '59 Impala sedan rolling chassis......metal-finished and clear-coated frame. Rear of tunnel sits 1.5 inches off the ground with no weight on it


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RELIC_@Jan 5 2010, 05:36 PM~16194021
> *How about a female swangin' her '59
> 
> 
> ...


my dream girl :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Jan 6 2010, 09:29 AM~16201180
> *my dream girl :biggrin:
> *



The one with the mullet and cool pants? lol


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RELIC_@Jan 6 2010, 01:36 AM~16194021
> *How about a female swangin' her '59
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RELIC_@Jan 5 2010, 06:36 PM~16194021
> *How about a female swangin' her '59
> 
> 
> ...


  :tears:


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 2low63_@Jan 3 2010, 12:42 PM~16170084
> *here's my old 59 droptop :cheesy: should of never sold it :tears:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 My goal is a rag 59. Did you at least get some good cash for it?


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RELIC_@Jan 3 2010, 03:14 PM~16171313
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Japan doesn't fuck around, they have all the 59 rags and most of the Hard Tops too


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Jan 4 2010, 02:12 PM~16180526
> *
> 
> 
> ...


A players garage


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by S$L$C$_@Jan 4 2010, 02:13 PM~16180531
> *my homie ricks from classic lowriders c.c salt lake
> 
> 
> ...


Your homeboy is one lucky man :yes:


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FoxCustom_@Jan 4 2010, 07:36 PM~16184199
> *Hey guys. I need a set of '59 Chevy 2 door post doors off a biscayne or bel air. If you know of any or have any leads, let me know.
> Thanks alot.
> *


Craigslist Virginia


----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FUNKSTERGROOVES_@Jan 7 2010, 12:44 AM~16210407
> *Craigslist Virginia
> *


Thanks man. Those turned out to be 4 door doors, but you gave me the idea to search other states' craigslists. Thanks again.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FUNKSTERGROOVES_@Jan 7 2010, 01:30 AM~16210218
> *:0 My goal is a rag 59. Did you at least get some good cash for it?
> *


Oh yes he did, sold it overseas. :biggrin:


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FoxCustom_@Jan 7 2010, 05:03 AM~16212224
> *Thanks man. Those turned out to be 4 door doors, but you gave me the idea to search other states' craigslists.  Thanks again.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 7 2010, 10:58 AM~16213987
> *Oh yes he did, sold it overseas.  :biggrin:
> *


To Japan huh? Japan is coming up on all the rides.


----------



## GHOST RIDER (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Dec 17 2009, 05:46 PM~16011951
> *
> 
> 
> ...



One day, I will own one of these!! :yes:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FoxCustom_@Jan 7 2010, 06:03 AM~16212224
> *Thanks man. Those turned out to be 4 door doors, but you gave me the idea to search other states' craigslists.  Thanks again.
> *


keep lookin


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FUNKSTERGROOVES_@Jan 7 2010, 02:09 PM~16214058
> *To Japan huh? Japan is coming up on all the rides.
> *


Netherlands


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Jan 8 2010, 07:30 PM~16225618
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Jan 8 2010, 11:30 AM~16225618
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)




----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 8 2010, 11:07 PM~16227163
> *Netherlands
> *


 :0 :0 :0 never saw it at a show


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Jan 12 2010, 01:15 AM~16263456
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*I NEED ONE OF THESE FOR MY COLLECTION BEAUTIFUL RIDES :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Jan 12 2010, 12:15 AM~16263456
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Nice... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 8 2010, 10:07 PM~16227163
> *Netherlands
> *


 :0


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jan 6 2010, 06:36 AM~16201197
> *The one with the mullet and cool pants? lol
> *


if thats what it takes :biggrin:


----------



## sixo (May 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RELIC_@Jan 5 2010, 05:36 PM~16194021
> *How about a female swangin' her '59
> 
> 
> ...


DO WANT!


----------



## RELIC (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## RELIC (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Jan 12 2010, 07:59 AM~16264898
> *if thats what it takes :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RELIC_@Jan 13 2010, 12:24 PM~16278405
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Jan 13 2010, 10:09 PM~16285043
> *
> 
> 
> ...


got to love those vert 59's :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigbodylac_@Jan 13 2010, 10:08 PM~16285847
> *got to love those vert 59's :biggrin:
> *


Yup


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

someone tell me this is a joke...... or a conversion. :wow: 

http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/cto/1546941125.html


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigbodylac_@Jan 13 2010, 11:08 PM~16285847
> *got to love those vert 59's :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jan 14 2010, 09:58 PM~16293730
> *someone tell me this is a joke...... or a conversion. :wow:
> 
> http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/cto/1546941125.html
> *


would be worth it either way, no?


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jan 14 2010, 06:58 PM~16293730
> *someone tell me this is a joke...... or a conversion. :wow:
> 
> http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/cto/1546941125.html
> *


i don't know homie that top looks weird but i'm no expert


----------



## topdown59 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jan 14 2010, 06:58 PM~16293730
> *someone tell me this is a joke...... or a conversion. :wow:
> 
> http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/cto/1546941125.html
> *


that is a chopped belair with a button on top :twak: :nono: :barf: :loco: :werd: :nosad: :buttkick:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by topdown59_@Jan 14 2010, 09:22 PM~16295419
> *that is a chopped belair  with a button on top :twak:  :nono:  :barf:  :loco:  :werd:  :nosad:  :buttkick:
> *


yea, those pillars looked funny. 

almost got excited! :cheesy:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by topdown59_@Jan 14 2010, 08:22 PM~16295419
> *that is a chopped belair  with a button on top :twak:  :nono:  :barf:  :loco:  :werd:  :nosad:  :buttkick:
> *


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jan 15 2010, 10:40 AM~16299060
> *yea, those pillars looked funny.
> 
> almost got excited!  :cheesy:
> *



yeah, looked right past that. I thought it was done properly.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

> > I love 59's. My favorite year. When they're laid out, they look insane. They just look alittle weird locked up. Killer car though.
> 
> 
> SHIT YOU SEE THEM LAID OUT ALL THE TIME!!! THATS WHY I THINK THEY LOOK EVEN SICKER WHEN THEY LOCKUP WITH THE ASS UP!!! LOOKIN NASTY! :cheesy:


----------



## RELIC (Mar 4, 2009)

TTT for the 59ers




I still have a few '59 2dr ht projects for sale. All need complete restoration but are builders. Stop wishing and start building


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RELIC_@Jan 18 2010, 07:38 PM~16330804
> *TTT for the 59ers
> I still have a few '59 2dr ht projects for sale. All need complete restoration but are builders. Stop wishing and start building
> *


post pics for shits and grins


----------



## BLVD66 (Apr 13, 2005)




----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)




----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 18 2010, 05:58 PM~16330297
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsdown: They are having a hard time selling this mierda. Nobody wants a custom.


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 18 2010, 06:01 PM~16330325
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :ugh:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Jan 19 2010, 02:25 AM~16330651
> *SHIT YOU SEE THEM LAID OUT ALL THE TIME!!! THATS WHY I THINK THEY LOOK EVEN SICKER WHEN THEY LOCKUP WITH THE ASS UP!!! LOOKIN NASTY! :cheesy:
> *


A 59 look badass either way. Locked up or laid out.


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Jan 18 2010, 06:25 PM~16330651
> *SHIT YOU SEE THEM LAID OUT ALL THE TIME!!! THATS WHY I THINK THEY LOOK EVEN SICKER WHEN THEY LOCKUP WITH THE ASS UP!!! LOOKIN NASTY! :cheesy:
> *


X59


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)

Any one have a pic of a 1959 impala fender mounted spot light ? :dunno: I thing i have one i trying to sell it ? just not sure what it belongs too.


----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)




----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC+Jan 18 2010, 09:55 PM~16331970-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i dont like it much either but i would rather see one like that then like this


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:wow:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:wow:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## S$L$C$ (Dec 18, 2007)

MY HOMIES FROM SALT LAKE


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 20 2010, 06:28 PM~16350954
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Remember that one...


----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by S$L$C$_@Jan 21 2010, 02:10 PM~16365247
> *MY HOMIES FROM SALT LAKE
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 beautiful 59 :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FUNKSTERGROOVES_@Jan 19 2010, 01:13 AM~16335810
> *:thumbsdown: They are having a hard time selling this mierda. Nobody wants a custom.
> *


Yeah I"m not too big of a fan of it just thought I'd post it up. It was on ebay


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Yabbadabba doo :biggrin: I went ahead and cut it all the way around and left about 2 inches of metal all the way around the front half now I can cut that out where the spot welds are. I need to cut out the old braces against the rocker and do a little inner rock repair but shouldn't be too hard.


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 22 2010, 05:23 AM~16373679
> *Yabbadabba doo :biggrin: I went ahead and cut it all the way around and left about 2 inches of metal all the way around the front half now I can cut that out where the spot welds are. I need to cut out the old braces against the rocker and do a little inner rock repair but shouldn't be too hard.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 22 2010, 06:23 AM~16373679
> *Yabbadabba doo :biggrin: I went ahead and cut it all the way around and left about 2 inches of metal all the way around the front half now I can cut that out where the spot welds are. I need to cut out the old braces against the rocker and do a little inner rock repair but shouldn't be too hard.
> 
> 
> ...


Are those "cherry bombs" aka glass packs you have there?? :nicoderm:


----------



## 59 ridin (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by livinlow64_@Jan 21 2010, 11:29 PM~16372305
> *:0 beautiful 59 :worship:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks homie.


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mrocha1964_@Jan 19 2010, 01:08 PM~16339793
> *Any one have a pic of a 1959 impala fender mounted spot light ?  :dunno:  I thing i have one i trying to sell it ? just not sure what it belongs too.
> 
> 
> ...


 that one looks like a ford spotlight definitly not for a 59 impala


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

59 reasons to always install a Neutral Safety Switch. This 59 was fired up without being behind the driver seat in reverse and smacked a large tree at about 25mph.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:wow:


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Jan 18 2010, 06:25 PM~16330651
> *SHIT YOU SEE THEM LAID OUT ALL THE TIME!!! THATS WHY I THINK THEY LOOK EVEN SICKER WHEN THEY LOCKUP WITH THE ASS UP!!! LOOKIN NASTY! :cheesy:
> *


Looks tight all locked up and laid too


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 22 2010, 01:23 PM~16373679
> *Yabbadabba doo :biggrin: I went ahead and cut it all the way around and left about 2 inches of metal all the way around the front half now I can cut that out where the spot welds are. I need to cut out the old braces against the rocker and do a little inner rock repair but shouldn't be too hard.
> 
> 
> ...


Just like that!?


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 22 2010, 12:10 PM~16376192
> *59 reasons to always install a Neutral Safety Switch.  This 59 was fired up without being behind the driver seat in reverse and smacked a large tree at about 25mph.
> 
> 
> ...


ooohhhhhhhh


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 22 2010, 05:23 AM~16373679
> *Yabbadabba doo :biggrin: I went ahead and cut it all the way around and left about 2 inches of metal all the way around the front half now I can cut that out where the spot welds are. I need to cut out the old braces against the rocker and do a little inner rock repair but shouldn't be too hard.
> 
> 
> ...


what i like to see!!! dig deep!!! u can do it..dont give up homie!!!


----------



## NICE DREAMS (May 8, 2008)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jan 18 2010, 10:21 PM~16334545
> *
> *


bad ass pic :thumbsup:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by S$L$C$_@Jan 21 2010, 01:10 PM~16365247
> *MY HOMIES FROM SALT LAKE
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 RICK'S 59 IS BEYOND SICK!!!


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jan 19 2010, 01:16 AM~16336164
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smoney4391_@Jan 22 2010, 08:14 AM~16373990
> *Are those "cherry bombs" aka glass packs you have there?? :nicoderm:
> *


I believe so I'm going for a classic look though so it won't have loud exhaust after I'm done with it.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Jan 22 2010, 08:00 PM~16379801
> *what i like to see!!! dig deep!!!    u can do it..dont give up homie!!!
> *


I don't like to give up once I start something I like to finish it. I already ordered my one piece full floor pan from carsinc


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~+Jan 22 2010, 07:45 AM~16373891-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just like that :biggrin:


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 20 2010, 10:28 AM~16350954
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Whats the story and location??


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 22 2010, 05:23 AM~16373679
> *Yabbadabba doo :biggrin: I went ahead and cut it all the way around and left about 2 inches of metal all the way around the front half now I can cut that out where the spot welds are. I need to cut out the old braces against the rocker and do a little inner rock repair but shouldn't be too hard.
> 
> 
> ...


Any before pics??


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Jan 22 2010, 09:12 AM~16374624
> *that one looks like a ford spotlight  definitly not for a 59 impala
> *


x2 Fender mounted spotlights are incorrect.


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 22 2010, 12:10 PM~16376192
> *59 reasons to always install a Neutral Safety Switch.  This 59 was fired up without being behind the driver seat in reverse and smacked a large tree at about 25mph.
> 
> 
> ...


That sucks... at least it wasnt a ragtop. :biggrin:


----------



## 59 ridin (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jan 22 2010, 09:54 PM~16381767
> *:0 RICK'S 59 IS BEYOND SICK!!!
> *


Was up Pets sta!! Heading out to Turlock next week you going? We should also be at Pomona in March. Lets hook up if you go to either one of them! Hows that fine 58 of yours? Cold and snowy out this way.


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

I took this in Santa Barbara Ca, Nite Life CC. Show.


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

Who remembers this ride??


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FUNKSTERGROOVES_@Jan 23 2010, 11:17 AM~16385456
> *x2 Fender mounted spotlights are incorrect.
> *


 there is correct fender mount spotlights just not the ones pictured


----------



## RELIC (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FUNKSTERGROOVES_@Jan 23 2010, 10:25 AM~16385521
> *Who remembers this ride??
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 jose's old 59..str8clownin...


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sanchez213_@Jan 13 2010, 11:08 PM~16285847
> *got to love those vert 59's :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: BAD ASS!!!!!!!!!!! :wow:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Jan 13 2010, 10:11 PM~16285066
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: BAD ASS!!!!!!! :wow:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 20 2010, 10:48 PM~16356916
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MY PLANS ARE TO SAND BLAST IT AND PUT IT IN EXPOXY PRIMER AND PUT IT UP TILL IM DONE WITH MY 64 :wow:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

ttt for the best year impala, where the oics, projectat


----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FUNKSTERGROOVES_@Jan 23 2010, 12:25 PM~16385521
> *Who remembers this ride??
> 
> 
> ...


What magazine is this from??? :0


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice.  I used to have this issue of Lowrider. Love the pic of the rear. Was on one of the Oldies CD's. :cheesy:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FUNKSTERGROOVES_@Jan 23 2010, 12:15 PM~16385441
> *Any before pics??
> *


Here are the pans I took out there were just flat metal beat to submission and screwed in to cover the rust holes.










And here is what it looked like with the pans taken out to show the rust it had


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:0


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 23 2010, 03:12 PM~16387051
> *MY PLANS ARE TO SAND BLAST IT AND PUT IT IN EXPOXY PRIMER AND PUT IT UP TILL IM DONE WITH MY 64 :wow:
> *


Do soda blast insted of sand.


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smoney4391_@Jan 23 2010, 09:48 PM~16390136
> *What magazine is this from??? :0
> *


Some old Low Rider mag..


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 24 2010, 08:43 AM~16392786
> *Here are the pans I took out there were just flat metal beat to submission and screwed in to cover the rust holes.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 
Post up progress pics... :thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by FUNKSTERGROOVES_@Jan 24 2010, 02:15 PM~16393853
> *Do soda blast insted of sand.
> *


OH YEA SO WATS THE BENIFIT OF GOING WITH SODA VS SAND??


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 24 2010, 11:19 AM~16393883
> *OH YEA SO WATS THE BENIFIT OF GOING WITH SODA VS SAND??
> *


 No Metal warp, sand heats up with friction. And sand is more likely to get stuck in small areas.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

IS SODA EXSPENSIVE


----------



## RELIC (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 24 2010, 11:25 AM~16393940
> *IS SODA EXSPENSIVE
> *


Alot more unless you know someone who can cut you a break. The best way is to have the car dipped, it will truely show you all your weak spots, but its somewhat expensive and may not be available in your area.

Also there is nothing wronge with sandblasting as long as the blaster knows his craft and knows the art or blasting antique automobiles. Make sure do find someone who knows what there doing to yield the best results. Don't just go and drop your car of to anyone, hell for all you know they just know the art of industrial blasting and will not take the extra care when blasting the cars subtle sheetmetal


----------



## cantgetenuf (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RELIC_@Jan 24 2010, 01:17 PM~16394389
> *Alot more unless you know someone who can cut you a break. The best way is to have the car dipped, it will truely show you all your weak spots, but its somewhat expensive and may not be available in your area.
> 
> Also there is nothing wronge with sandblasting as long as the blaster knows his craft and knows the art or blasting antique automobiles. Make sure do find someone who knows what there doing to yield the best results. Don't just go and drop your car of to anyone, hell for all you know they just know the art of industrial blasting and will not take the extra care when blasting the cars subtle sheetmetal
> *



sounds like he knows what he is talkin bout


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FUNKSTERGROOVES_@Jan 24 2010, 12:17 PM~16393875
> *:0
> Post up progress pics... :thumbsup:
> *


I'll keep posting pics here and there it'll be a slow process but I'll keep LIL informed if not I"ll start a buildup topic


----------



## RELIC (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 24 2010, 12:26 PM~16394468
> *I'll keep posting pics here and there it'll be a slow process but I'll keep LIL informed if not I"ll start a buildup topic
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

the 59 is getting closer :biggrin:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Jan 25 2010, 12:18 AM~16396226
> *the 59 is getting closer  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RELIC_@Jan 24 2010, 12:17 PM~16394389
> *Alot more unless you know someone who can cut you a break. The best way is to have the car dipped, it will truely show you all your weak spots, but its somewhat expensive and may not be available in your area.
> 
> Also there is nothing wronge with sandblasting as long as the blaster knows his craft and knows the art or blasting antique automobiles. Make sure do find someone who knows what there doing to yield the best results. Don't just go and drop your car of to anyone, hell for all you know they just know the art of industrial blasting and will not take the extra care when blasting the cars subtle sheetmetal
> *


True! But you know if you do sand there will some sand stuck in nicks and cranys. All im saying is, everyone I know did away with sand blast. They all do Soda now or in some cases walnut shells. just my 2 cents. :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Jan 24 2010, 04:18 PM~16396226
> *the 59 is getting closer  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


great video


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by FUNKSTERGROOVES_@Jan 25 2010, 03:43 AM~16401796
> *True! But you know if you do sand there will some sand stuck in nicks and cranys. All im saying is, everyone I know did away with sand blast. They all do Soda now or in some cases walnut shells. just my 2 cents. :thumbsup:
> *


COOL GREAT INFO HOMIES :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

badass video Rightwire


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Jan 24 2010, 04:18 PM~16396226
> *the 59 is getting closer  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


that 59 is fucken clean :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Jan 24 2010, 04:18 PM~16396226
> *the 59 is getting closer  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :0 very clean and sounds great


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

ttt


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 24 2010, 10:19 AM~16393883
> *OH YEA SO WATS THE BENIFIT OF GOING WITH SODA VS SAND??
> *


sandblaster warped the shit out of the trunklid on my duece everywhere there wasnt a brace underneath is caved in


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

1/23/10'


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

COOL SO WAS THAT SODA BLASTED?


----------



## RELIC (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Jan 25 2010, 09:40 PM~16411522
> *sandblaster warped the shit out of the trunklid on my duece everywhere there wasnt a brace underneath is caved in
> *


Hate to hear that :angry: But the car owners need to do their homework prior to making the decision to let someone sandblast or anything of that nature to there car! Check there history, past and current customers etc. It's up to you to do some checking out of your own. Alot of these guys can sweet talk you into you letting them do work to your car and the end result leaves a bad taste in your mouth and time and money wasted. Not pointing any fingers, just speaking in general


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

YEA IM GLADE IM ASKING THESE QS :0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

WEN I GET MY 59 IN, I WANT TO TAKE MY FENDERS, HOOD TRUNK OFF, ALL THE TRIM OFF GET IT SODA BLASTED THEN GET IT PUT IN THAT GOOD PRIMER? EXPOXY THE BEST KIND RIGHT? BECAUSE I WANT TO DO ALL THAT CUZ IMA PUT IT UP SO I CAN FINISH DOING MY 64 FIRST BEFORE I GO ALL OUT ON THE 59


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RELIC_@Jan 25 2010, 08:54 PM~16411779
> *Hate to hear that  :angry: But the car owners need to do their homework prior to making the decision to let someone sandblast or anything of that nature to there car! Check there history, past and current customers etc. It's up to you to do some checking out of your own. Alot of these guys can sweet talk you into you letting them do work to your car and the end result leaves a bad taste in your mouth and time and money wasted. Not pointing any fingers, just speaking in general
> *


yep another lesson learned, shitty part was I told them guys it would happen but I guess it was in one ear out the other...


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 25 2010, 08:51 PM~16411715
> *COOL SO WAS THAT SODA BLASTED?
> *


nope that was taken down with a "bondo buster" I was talking about the lid on my 62' impala


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Jan 25 2010, 09:40 PM~16411522
> *sandblaster warped the shit out of the trunklid on my duece everywhere there wasnt a brace underneath is caved in
> *


Thats exactly why sand blast is a thing of the past..


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

Sand blast is good for frames, fan shrouds etc......


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Jan 26 2010, 01:08 AM~16412040
> *nope that was taken down with a "bondo buster" I was talking about the lid on my 62' impala
> *


oh oh


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 25 2010, 08:40 PM~16408318
> *
> *


  sweet!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RELIC_@Jan 25 2010, 10:54 PM~16411779
> *Hate to hear that  :angry: But the car owners need to do their homework prior to making the decision to let someone sandblast or anything of that nature to there car! Check there history, past and current customers etc. It's up to you to do some checking out of your own. Alot of these guys can sweet talk you into you letting them do work to your car and the end result leaves a bad taste in your mouth and time and money wasted. Not pointing any fingers, just speaking in general
> *


NO DOUBT!!!


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jan 3 2010, 01:33 PM~16170029
> *would have been out this year if i didnt get sick
> 
> 
> ...



Yes Jimmy...one are one sick mother hubber.....but I mean that in a good way! :0 You are insane.....your work is awesome! :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jan 27 2010, 12:29 AM~16425402
> *Yes Jimmy...one are one sick mother hubber.....but I mean that in a good way!  :0 You are insane.....your work is awesome! :thumbsup:
> *


I heard you were selling the monte at one point??


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Bought a new scanner a couple of days ago and i started going through some old Swedish car-magazines and found some cool stuff.
The guy bought it in 1988 from a (like it says in the magazine) _"Chicano"_ in the bay area, anyone recognize the car?


----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Jan 24 2010, 04:18 PM~16396226
> *the 59 is getting closer  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jan 26 2010, 11:29 PM~16425402
> *Yes Jimmy...one are one sick mother hubber.....but I mean that in a good way!  :0 You are insane.....your work is awesome! :thumbsup:
> *


what? what did i do


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Jan 27 2010, 06:36 AM~16426333
> *Bought a new scanner a couple of days ago and i started going through some old Swedish car-magazines and found some cool stuff.
> The guy bought it in 1988 from a (like it says in the magazine) "Chicano" in the bay area, anyone recognize the car?
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 25 2010, 07:40 PM~16408318
> *
> *



someone needs a set of paint dividers :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:yes:


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by vintage1976_@Jan 27 2010, 08:38 AM~16427324
> *someone needs a set of paint dividers  :scrutinize:  :biggrin:
> *


And correct interior.. :wow:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I got the floor board today I"m just gonna put it away until I'm ready for it


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 27 2010, 11:14 AM~16428596
> *I got the floor board today I"m just gonna put it away  until I'm ready for it
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: Looks good bro.. Are you gonna treat it with Por-15?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FUNKSTERGROOVES_@Jan 27 2010, 02:07 PM~16429582
> *:thumbsup: Looks good bro.. Are you gonna treat it with Por-15?
> *


probably so I'll have to look into some options


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 27 2010, 04:52 PM~16431851
> *probably so I'll have to look into some options
> *


Eastwood paint products are another great option.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC+Jan 27 2010, 12:30 AM~16425419-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:twak: :twak: :worship:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)

:0


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by vintage1976_@Jan 28 2010, 03:19 PM~16442002
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)

some more pics from the same place


----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)

:angry:


----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)

anyone need 59 60 racks :uh:


----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:0 :0


----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by vintage1976_@Jan 28 2010, 02:46 PM~16442266
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This is a 60 not a 59 but where did you find the pics?? Can post a link??


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by vintage1976_@Jan 28 2010, 03:29 PM~16442634
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Shes beautiful.. I love it!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:wow:


----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FUNKSTERGROOVES_@Jan 28 2010, 09:05 PM~16444790
> *This is a 60 not a 59 but where did you find the pics?? Can post a link??
> *


i know it is :uh: but take a look at the 59 hoods lined up in the back like soldiers and the 59 front clips standing on end, and the 59 tail fin  those where the focus of the picture :biggrin: 

point is theres a shitload of 59 and 60 parts 


no link to anything i took all these pics at a guys shop a few years back


----------



## 59 ridin (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by vintage1976_@Jan 28 2010, 02:19 PM~16442002
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD GOD!!


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by vintage1976_@Jan 28 2010, 10:23 PM~16447153
> *i know it is  :uh:  but take a look at the 59 hoods lined up in the back like soldiers and the 59 front clips standing on end, and the 59 tail fin     those where the focus of the picture :biggrin:
> 
> point is theres a shitload of 59 and 60 parts
> ...


  Yeah, I did notice the load of hoods and fenders, Home boy is stacking! Do you have his contact info?? If you do can you PM me it? I need a fender and some trim.


----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FUNKSTERGROOVES_@Jan 29 2010, 12:40 AM~16447390
> *  Yeah, I did notice the load of hoods and fenders, Home boy is stacking! Do you have his contact info?? If you do can you PM me it? I need a fender and some trim.
> *


sad thing is he wont come up off of ANYTHING i tried .....yes hes one of those

those pics are about a quarter of his stuff, and only in one building its a fuckin gold mine in this place but he wont sell shit :angry:


----------



## RELIC (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FUNKSTERGROOVES_@Jan 28 2010, 10:40 PM~16447390
> *  Yeah, I did notice the load of hoods and fenders, Home boy is stacking! Do you have his contact info?? If you do can you PM me it? I need a fender and some trim.
> *


Hit me up!


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by vintage1976_@Jan 28 2010, 10:44 PM~16447453
> *sad thing is he wont come up off of ANYTHING i tried .....yes hes one of those
> 
> those pics are about a quarter of his stuff, and only in one building its a fuckin gold mine in this place but he wont sell shit  :angry:
> *


Trip out... I was thinking homie was making a buisness out of it. I didnt know he collected the shit.  Fuck it, if you hear of him slanging shit please keep me in mind. 

Is he In N. Carolina?


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RELIC_@Jan 28 2010, 10:47 PM~16447497
> *Hit me up!
> *


Are you still interested in all the Low Rider and street customs Mags ??? :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by vintage1976_@Jan 28 2010, 05:43 PM~16442236
> *some more pics from the same place
> 
> 
> ...


I JUST NEED THE REAR DRIVER QUARTER :cheesy:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by FUNKSTERGROOVES_@Jan 29 2010, 01:50 AM~16447539
> *Are you still interested in all the PLAYBOY Mags ??? :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## RELIC (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FUNKSTERGROOVES_@Jan 28 2010, 10:50 PM~16447539
> *Are you still interested in all the Low Rider and street customs Mags ??? :biggrin:
> *



You know it


----------



## RELIC (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 28 2010, 10:52 PM~16447569
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *



:rimshot: :sprint:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

I REMEMBER THAT FOOL WAS TRYING TO SELL HIS PLAYBOY MAGS ON HERE FOR A MINUTE LOL :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jan 28 2010, 09:50 AM~16438805
> *Its always for sale at the right price.  :biggrin:
> :twak: :twak:  :worship:
> *


I wish I had the right price in my pocket I love that car


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vintage1976_@Jan 28 2010, 11:44 PM~16447453
> *sad thing is he wont come up off of ANYTHING i tried .....yes hes one of those
> 
> those pics are about a quarter of his stuff, and only in one building its a fuckin gold mine in this place but he wont sell shit  :angry:
> *


there is a guy here that buys old cars here and there and will never fix them up and deep down he knows it


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 28 2010, 10:52 PM~16447569
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


Whats a matter?? Dont like tits and ass?? :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 28 2010, 11:41 PM~16448088
> *I REMEMBER THAT FOOL WAS TRYING TO SELL HIS PLAYBOY MAGS ON HERE FOR A MINUTE LOL :biggrin:
> *


Check your self......


----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vintage1976_@Jan 28 2010, 04:16 PM~16442517
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I see lots of gold.... :wow:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smoney4391_@Jan 29 2010, 11:00 AM~16451750
> *I see lots of gold.... :wow:
> *


x2 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## GHOST RIDER (Feb 19, 2007)

I need a '59 in my life! LOL!!


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by vintage1976+Jan 28 2010, 03:48 PM~16442285-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:0 :0 :0 Thats AWESOME!!!!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Make Offer, Floor Shift Column


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 29 2010, 02:28 PM~16453517
> *Make Offer, Floor Shift Column
> 
> 
> ...


Good hard to find part.


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GHOST RIDER_@Jan 29 2010, 10:33 PM~16452977
> *I need a '59 in my life! LOL!!
> *


X2... :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

i need convertible top trip, where the boot snaps to. the stainless pieces with the snaps


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:wow:


> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 29 2010, 06:28 PM~16453517
> *Make Offer, Floor Shift Column
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by titolokz_@Jan 29 2010, 09:51 PM~16457190
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: Looks nice bro... The cruisers look chingon.


----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FUNKSTERGROOVES_@Jan 30 2010, 12:34 AM~16458481
> *:thumbsup: Looks nice bro... The cruisers look chingon.
> *


GRACIAS BRO


----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)

TTT


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Jan 29 2010, 06:43 PM~16455278
> *X2... :biggrin:
> *


x3


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Feb 1 2010, 01:10 PM~16477517
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Your a little late on this pic...here is the link: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry10977967


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 27 2010, 12:14 PM~16428596
> *I got the floor board today I"m just gonna put it away  until I'm ready for it
> 
> 
> ...


How much are those? And what company did you get yours from?


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## loelmo59 (Aug 21, 2005)

totally newbie question but i gotta ask! looking for any advice, i have found a 59 rag project local here in australia and just need some advice on what to look for to make it a worth while buy ie. any hard to get parts to look for if they are missing trim parts and anything like that. from what the guy tells me and what i know about the car its a factory rhd ex-french consalate car im pretty sure it was only a 6cyl model, not sure if it was in any sort of accident but the rhs wing was bent and the floors were shot and rust here and there, but since the car has had the body off the chassis and all the sheet metal was dipped and then repaired and primed, he said its 98% complete but not original running gear (350ci and 350turbo) needing hi-fill, paint, interior motor refresh and reassemble. he is looking for $30k aus (about $26k usd ) so if anyone could help me in the right direction with info that would be great and ill post pics up on saturday if it helps but just need to know what to look for in the way of parts b4 i go look at it. sorry for the long ass post but who better to ask than the guys building them :biggrin:


----------



## SIXFOE (Apr 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by loelmo59_@Feb 2 2010, 01:41 AM~16486063
> *totally newbie question but i gotta ask! looking for any advice, i have found a 59 rag project local here in australia and just need some advice on what to look for to make it a worth while buy ie. any hard to get parts to look for if they are missing trim parts and anything like that. from what the guy tells me and what i know about the car its a factory rhd ex-french consalate car im pretty sure it was only a 6cyl model, not sure if it was in any sort of accident but the rhs wing was bent and the floors were shot and rust here and there, but since the car has had the body off the chassis and all the sheet metal was dipped and then repaired and primed, he said its 98% complete but not original running gear (350ci and 350turbo) needing hi-fill, paint, interior motor refresh and reassemble. he is looking for  $30k aus (about $26k usd ) so if anyone could help me in the right direction with info that would be great and ill post pics up on saturday if it helps but just need to know what to look for in the way of parts b4 i go look at it. sorry for the long ass post but who better to ask than the guys building them :biggrin:
> *


You got any pics of it?


----------



## loelmo59 (Aug 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXFOE_@Feb 2 2010, 06:44 PM~16486152
> *You got any pics of it?
> *


will have by the weekend so ill put em up then


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Royalty_@Feb 1 2010, 07:55 PM~16481305
> *How much are those?  And what company did you get yours from?
> *


I got it from cars inc you still have to add your own or buy new braces for it. They had an after holiday sale going on which was 10% off and I had it shipped to a business for another discound all together it was like $689


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I purchased a 4dr for parts it's pretty well stripped but it has a good trunk in it and a couple of floor pieces I need so it'll be worth it I got it real cheap. I'll post pics when I go get it this friday


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 2 2010, 02:56 AM~16486238
> *I purchased a 4dr for parts it's pretty well stripped but it has a good trunk in it and a couple of floor pieces I need so it'll be worth it I got it real cheap. I'll post pics when I go get it this friday
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FUNKSTERGROOVES_@Feb 2 2010, 11:47 AM~16488284
> *:thumbsup:
> *


I"m gonna try to look at one later today that is all there if I can get that one cheap I"ll just pickup that one but if not I have the other for sure on friday :biggrin:


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GHOST RIDER_@Jan 29 2010, 03:33 PM~16452977
> *I need a '59 in my life! LOL!!
> *


 . . I'm going to take this opportunity to remind everyone and try to slang my project one for sale..!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I looked at that 4dr 59 today but dude wanted 3500 I was like naa.He asked me if I seen the car from the highway I was like yup he said you have a good eye I have a good shooting eye :cheesy: but he ended up to be pretty cool


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Feb 3 2010, 09:50 AM~16498779
> *. . I'm going to take this opportunity to remind everyone and try to slang my project one for sale..!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Post pics of your avi and the project one too :thumbsup:


----------



## D'S56 (Nov 17, 2008)

Back in 59. Tarrytown, NY


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 3 2010, 03:58 PM~16501208
> *I looked at that 4dr 59 today but dude wanted 3500 I was like naa.He asked me if I seen the car from the highway I was like yup he said you have a good eye I have a good shooting eye :cheesy: but he ended up to be pretty cool
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D'S56_@Feb 3 2010, 04:42 PM~16501570
> *Back in 59. Terrytown, NY
> 
> 
> ...


THose Some Bad Ass Pic


----------



## D'S56 (Nov 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 3 2010, 03:50 PM~16501653
> *THose Some Bad Ass Pic
> *


I added a few more! Thanks


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

cool pics d's56 uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D'S56_@Feb 3 2010, 03:42 PM~16501570
> *Back in 59. Tarrytown, NY
> 
> 
> ...


 :0, Bad ass pic's Homie..... :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## D'S56 (Nov 17, 2008)

Here is a second set of factory photos. Enjoy! Lots of 4drs.
















































G]















IMG]























MG]


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

looks like the beginning of the movie Christine! :biggrin:


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowriders2choppers_@Feb 3 2010, 06:33 PM~16503634
> *looks like the beginning of the movie Christine!    :biggrin:
> *


thats a bad ass movie


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D'S56_@Feb 3 2010, 04:42 PM~16501570
> *Back in 59. Tarrytown, NY
> 
> 
> ...


. . For a second there I thought they were pics of inside Bowtie Connection.. :biggrin: :biggrin: 
.. But then I saw too many fourdoors..lol ( bad-azz pics, thanks !).


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FUNKSTERGROOVES_@Feb 3 2010, 04:33 PM~16501487
> *Post pics of your avi and the project one too :thumbsup:
> *


.. I'll try to get some recent ones! Each one has it's own topic on here though..


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Feb 3 2010, 10:34 PM~16504368
> *. . For a second there I thought they were pics of inside Bowtie Connection.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> .. But then I saw too many fourdoors..lol ( bad-azz pics, thanks !).
> *


LOL


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Feb 3 2010, 07:36 PM~16504406
> *.. I'll try to get some recent ones! Each one has it's own topic on here though..
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Feb 4 2010, 04:34 AM~16504368
> *. . For a second there I thought they were pics of inside Bowtie Connection.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> .. But then I saw too many fourdoors..lol ( bad-azz pics, thanks !).
> *


4-door 59's is the best looking 4-door tho.


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Feb 4 2010, 12:14 AM~16507396
> *4-door 59's is the best looking 4-door tho.
> *


:yes:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> Here is a second set of factory photos. Enjoy! Lots of 4drs.


----------



## lowri64 (Aug 6, 2008)

DAYUMMMMMMMM LOOK AT THOSE 348'S :0 :0 :0


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D'S56_@Feb 3 2010, 05:30 PM~16503578
> *Here is a second set of factory photos. Enjoy! Lots of 4drs.
> 
> 
> ...


NICE :biggrin:


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

got the trunk and jams done


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> > Here is a second set of factory photos. Enjoy! Lots of 4drs.
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RELIC (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D'S56_@Feb 3 2010, 03:42 PM~16501570
> *Back in 59. Tarrytown, NY
> 
> 
> ...



:run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)




----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Feb 4 2010, 12:21 PM~16510941
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 . . Is that you Uce!? . . or you still looking for one


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Feb 4 2010, 02:41 PM~16513265
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Feb 4 2010, 04:41 PM~16513265
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :boink:


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

Ageless built...


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)




----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D'S56_@Feb 3 2010, 05:42 PM~16501570
> *Back in 59. Tarrytown, NY
> 
> 
> ...



why the black folk gotta be down below while the ******'s get to work up top 

:biggrin: 

thats racist :0 :0 :0 

:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Here is the 59 4dr I just bought for sheetmetal pieces. So I'm gonna try and cut it up as soon as I get so I can get it out of my yard..It was pretty well stripped but I don't need many parts for my car so this should have everything I need.


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Feb 5 2010, 12:03 AM~16513476
> *. . Is that you Uce!? . . or you still looking for one
> *


Nah bro, although that could be mine cause those two are just scale models. 

Still looking...


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Feb 5 2010, 11:26 PM~16528266
> *Nah bro, although that could be mine cause those two are just scale models.
> 
> Still looking...
> *


 :roflmao: .. Should have looked closer(damn little iPhone screen) :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Feb 4 2010, 12:21 PM~16510941
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


yeah it looks like youve seen all of homies work...whered you find it?


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas+Feb 6 2010, 04:21 PM~16530561-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, lots of cool stuff right here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/...247242338/show/


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 5 2010, 03:25 PM~16524617
> *Here is the 59 4dr I just bought for sheetmetal pieces. So I'm gonna try and cut it up as soon as I get so I can get it out of my yard..It was pretty well stripped but I don't need many parts for my car so this should have everything I need.
> 
> 
> ...


Let me know what you have left Larry


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vintage1976_@Feb 5 2010, 04:22 PM~16523580
> *why the black folk gotta be down below while the ******'s get to work up top
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...




:roflmao: you fokker


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 18 2010, 07:58 PM~16330297
> *
> 
> 
> ...











wonder if bill did that one


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Feb 4 2010, 12:33 PM~16511034
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that trunk looks clean


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Feb 6 2010, 11:36 PM~16536482
> *Let me know what you have left Larry
> *


I'm not gonna have much I'm taking the trunk pan and some floor braces and a piece of the toe board and a piece of the under the seat pan. The guy I got it from wanted the back end back like the fins so since I didn't need them I said okay.What do you need??


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Feb 4 2010, 10:21 AM~16510941
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


thats hella funny, I thought they was real and was like what the fuck country's licence plate is that? :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 7 2010, 01:12 AM~16537817
> *I'm not gonna have much I'm taking the trunk pan and some floor braces and a piece of the toe board and a piece of the under the seat pan. The guy I got it from wanted the back end back like the fins so since I didn't need them I said okay.What do you need??
> *


MOSTLY FRAME & SUSPENSION...GIVE ME A CALL...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Feb 7 2010, 05:04 AM~16538046
> *MOSTLY FRAME & SUSPENSION...GIVE ME A CALL...
> *


the frame is for sale :biggrin: pm me your number and I'll call you


----------



## topdown59 (Jan 2, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by topdown59_@Feb 7 2010, 11:27 PM~16544034
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 

thats nice


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by topdown59_@Feb 7 2010, 08:27 PM~16544034
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vintage1976_@Jan 28 2010, 03:19 PM~16442534
> *
> 
> 
> ...


my dream truck


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by topdown59_@Feb 7 2010, 09:27 PM~16544034
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN! :nicoderm: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by topdown59_@Feb 7 2010, 09:27 PM~16544034
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 beautiful


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by topdown59_@Feb 7 2010, 08:27 PM~16544034
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin: NICE


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by topdown59_@Feb 7 2010, 09:27 PM~16544034
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's one bad 59 :0


----------



## topdown59 (Jan 2, 2007)

thanks to everybody for the props,it will be hitting the road this year representing TRAFFIC CAR CLUB :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:wow:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by topdown59_@Feb 8 2010, 05:39 PM~16551660
> *thanks to everybody for the props,it will be hitting the road this year representing TRAFFIC CAR CLUB :biggrin:
> *


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by topdown59_@Feb 8 2010, 05:39 PM~16551660
> *thanks to everybody for the props,it will be hitting the road this year representing TRAFFIC CAR CLUB :biggrin:
> *


.. That ride's Superbad!!!.. I had to save those pictures!


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

jus shot this one


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Feb 9 2010, 04:05 PM~16562277
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy: :thumbsup: . . Real nice Uce!


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FUNKSTERGROOVES_@Feb 3 2010, 04:33 PM~16501487
> *Post pics of your avi and the project one too :thumbsup:
> *












. . Here's mine now, think it's my favorite picture I've got of it so far :biggrin: . .


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

one of our best builds.. :biggrin:


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Feb 9 2010, 08:33 PM~16565223
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 . . I remember! :biggrin:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Feb 10 2010, 03:33 AM~16565223
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Seen it live, beautiful car.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Feb 9 2010, 08:18 PM~16565005
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good bro


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 10 2010, 04:04 AM~16570005
> *Looks good bro
> *


.. Thank you, can't wait to see it with the new skirts on and that gangster lean! :biggrin:


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Feb 9 2010, 07:18 PM~16565005
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Semira chingon bro..Very clean 59.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Feb 9 2010, 08:33 PM~16565223
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FUNKSTERGROOVES_@Feb 10 2010, 12:09 PM~16571907
> *Semira chingon bro..Very clean 59.
> *


Thanks :biggrin:  !


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Vegas 09 Booty Shot


----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 11 2010, 10:55 AM~16581637
> *Vegas 09    Booty Shot
> 
> 
> ...


x3 lol sorry about the shitty pics

(but a bad pic of a 59 drop is better then a good pic of any other year) :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vintage1976_@Feb 11 2010, 11:25 AM~16582377
> *x3 lol sorry about the shitty pics
> 
> (but a bad pic of a 59 drop is better then a good pic of any other year) :biggrin:
> ...


 :0


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 11 2010, 08:55 AM~16581637
> *Vegas 09    Booty Shot
> 
> 
> ...


Some day with gods help... Maybe Ill be rolling with a rag 59.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by vintage1976_@Feb 11 2010, 10:25 AM~16582377
> *x3 lol sorry about the shitty pics
> 
> (but a bad pic of a 59 drop is better then a good pic of any other year) :biggrin:
> ...


Nice Pic's Homie :nicoderm: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 12 2010, 09:15 PM~16598232
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FUNKSTERGROOVES_@Feb 12 2010, 07:27 AM~16590063
> *Some day with gods help... Maybe Ill be rolling with a rag 59.
> *


Aint to bad with a coupe either homie.


----------



## lninjo (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 11 2010, 09:55 AM~16581637
> *Vegas 09    Booty Shot
> 
> 
> ...


COASTIN


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Feb 13 2010, 01:09 AM~16599956
> *Aint to bad with a coupe either homie.
> *


True... I wish my shit was done already..


----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)

I have a question ? Iam here at the power coaters and can't decide on the color to power coat my stock wheels ! I have a black 59 impala convertible with a black top and gray interior ! Any opions ?


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrocha1964_@Feb 13 2010, 01:22 PM~16602606
> *I have a question ? Iam here at the power coaters and can't decide on the color to power coat my stock wheels ! I have a black 59 impala convertible with a black top and gray interior ! Any opions ?
> *


grey


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vintage1976_@Feb 11 2010, 10:25 AM~16582377
> *x3 lol sorry about the shitty pics
> 
> (but a bad pic of a 59 drop is better then a good pic of any other year) :biggrin:
> ...


 :run: :thumbsup:


----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)

Iam thinking grey too


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrocha1964_@Feb 13 2010, 02:30 PM~16602665
> *Iam thinking grey too
> *


that would probably be my choice


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrocha1964_@Feb 13 2010, 01:30 PM~16602665
> *Iam thinking grey too
> *


I think it would be a nice contrast with the interior.  ........Beautiful car by the way.... Id love to have that other rag you have, the one in grey primer i think it is.


----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by S.J convrt59_@Feb 13 2010, 01:09 AM~16599303
> *Nice Pic's Homie  :nicoderm:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


is that your ride? i took those pics when it was parked infront of the stratasphere


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrocha1964_@Feb 13 2010, 12:22 PM~16602606
> *I have a question ? Iam here at the power coaters and can't decide on the color to power coat my stock wheels ! I have a black 59 impala convertible with a black top and gray interior ! Any opions ?
> *


id agree grey will look good


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

Hey Homies can you guys tell me if these wire covers will work on my doors for my 59? 

thanks Walt


----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WALT CUSTOMS_@Feb 13 2010, 09:55 PM~16605054
> *Hey Homies can you guys tell me if these wire covers will work on my doors for my 59?
> 
> thanks Walt
> ...


I BELIEVE those are correct


----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Feb 13 2010, 02:22 PM~16603277
> *I think it would be a nice contrast with the interior.  ........Beautiful car by the way.... Id love to have that other rag you have, the one in grey primer i think it is.
> *


For the right price everythings for sale ! :biggrin:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vintage1976_@Feb 13 2010, 09:08 PM~16605142
> *I BELIEVE those are correct
> *


Thanks homie , anyone else knows if those would work for my 59?


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Feb 13 2010, 08:57 PM~16605937
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THE END WAS THE SHIT!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Feb 13 2010, 10:57 PM~16605937
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Feb 14 2010, 12:57 AM~16605937
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HOLIY FUCK WAS THAT BITCH REALLY THAT FAST :wow: :cheesy: :0


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 13 2010, 10:23 PM~16606158
> *HOLIY FUCK WAS THAT BITCH REALLY THAT FAST :wow:  :cheesy:  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## Just_Looking (Feb 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Feb 13 2010, 09:57 PM~16605937
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Bad ass Rudy. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WALT CUSTOMS_@Feb 13 2010, 11:18 PM~16605598
> *Thanks homie , anyone else knows if those would work for my 59?
> *


 those look like caddy should work


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Feb 13 2010, 09:57 PM~16605937
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: Looking good bro! You made me laugh with the end of the vid.. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Feb 13 2010, 08:57 PM~16605937
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Feb 13 2010, 09:57 PM~16605937
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Feb 13 2010, 09:57 PM~16605937
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats crazy!!!!homie


----------



## lowri64 (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Feb 13 2010, 09:57 PM~16605937
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## joe joe (Aug 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowri64_@Feb 14 2010, 07:30 PM~16612539
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :sprint:  :sprint:  :sprint:  :sprint:
> *


nice vid.


----------



## brkSS (Oct 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Feb 13 2010, 09:57 PM~16605937
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 damn thats gangsta, so thats how you break in motors, :biggrin: you build some firme rides rightwire :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I like your style rightwire


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrocha1964_@Feb 13 2010, 09:00 PM~16605496
> *For the right price everythings for sale !  :biggrin:
> *


Ill keep you in mind


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Feb 13 2010, 10:57 PM~16605937
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dylopez (Sep 21, 2007)

:biggrin: That's Tight!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Feb 15 2010, 07:50 AM~16616421
> *Ill keep you in mind
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 1WAY (Sep 2, 2009)

ttt


----------



## aceuh (Dec 29, 2007)

Lift off hardtop...

http://www.brightbuilthotrods.com/bell_59.html


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by aceuh_@Feb 17 2010, 05:10 AM~16638067
> *Lift off hardtop...
> 
> http://www.brightbuilthotrods.com/bell_59.html
> *


It would be considered a targa top and I kind of like it


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

. . what size exactly are the front and rear speakers . . anyone!!?


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Feb 13 2010, 09:57 PM~16605937
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Feb 13 2010, 09:57 PM~16605937
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: looking good :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by aceuh_@Feb 17 2010, 06:10 AM~16638067
> *Lift off hardtop...
> 
> http://www.brightbuilthotrods.com/bell_59.html
> *


 :scrutinize: i like it to


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=478025&st=0



> _Originally posted by LastMinuteCustoms_@May 22 2009, 11:19 AM~13969397
> *1959 Chevrolet Impala Convertible. Project - no motor, no trans, needs floors and other sheetmetal work.  Comes with new full floor pan and replated grille guard.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Feb 17 2010, 04:36 PM~16642790
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I just shit my self... I want cruzers!


----------



## 909vert63 (Oct 26, 2007)




----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Feb 13 2010, 10:57 PM~16605937
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome! just AwesomEEEEE! :thumbsup: . . . makes me want to grab the keys and go jump in mine! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)

> For the right price everythings for sale ! :biggrin:
> 
> NEW TIRES!!


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

:wow: :biggrin:


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

:0 



> > For the right price everythings for sale ! :biggrin:
> >
> > NEW TIRES!!
> 
> ...


----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)

TTT


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

I have a question for the 59 riders out there. I am going custom lowrider, and I want to curiser skirts on my 59. I have heard from a few people that 60 curisers would make a 59 look better, because they are smaller in height , and not so bulking as 59's are. And that they will give out a better stylish look on a 59, because of the shortness in height. So my question is will 60 curisers fit, and how do you think they would look on a 59 rag. Or should I keep it real and put 59 curiser on instead. What do you guys think??? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## thepartsman (Feb 6, 2010)

59 and 60 are the same? there is two different sizes 12x60 and i think 15x60. i have the 12x60 foxcraft metal cruiser skirts on my 59 and they are bad ass!


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

not sure of the differnce in years of cruiser skirts but i know there was the 2 differnt sizes. the top is the taller one. i say go with the 12x60. looks cleaner and goes with the trim line better


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

Well I've been keeping it a pretty big secret up until now, but now the car is finally mine! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

I just bought a 1959 Impala Convertible. It's my next project car for when the 64 is finished. The car is really rusty in the floors, but as I'm sure you all know I'll be able to bring this old girl back to new with the appropriate sheet metal. The car comes with a 2 door hardtop BelAir, and two 4 door Biscaynes. I'm picking it up in a couple of days. I went out to have a look at it before I purchased it. Here's some pics...


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Feb 22 2010, 09:28 PM~16689322
> *Well I've been keeping it a pretty big secret up until now, but now the car is finally mine!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> I just bought a 1959 Impala Convertible. It's my next project car for when the 64 is finished. The car is really rusty in the floors, but as I'm sure you all know I'll be able to bring this old girl back to new with the appropriate sheet metal. The car comes with a 2 door hardtop BelAir, and two 4 door Biscaynes. I'm picking it up in a couple of days. I went out to have a look at it before I purchased it. Here's some pics...
> ...


Looks like a real nice find! Doesnt look bad at all.  

What about the three 59´s in the background? 
Is it two 4-doors and one coupe?


----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Feb 22 2010, 03:28 PM~16689322
> *Well I've been keeping it a pretty big secret up until now, but now the car is finally mine!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> I just bought a 1959 Impala Convertible. It's my next project car for when the 64 is finished. The car is really rusty in the floors, but as I'm sure you all know I'll be able to bring this old girl back to new with the appropriate sheet metal. The car comes with a 2 door hardtop BelAir, and two 4 door Biscaynes. I'm picking it up in a couple of days. I went out to have a look at it before I purchased it. Here's some pics...
> ...



nice find  


http://reddeer.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehicles-c...QAdIdZ178994273


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Feb 22 2010, 02:28 PM~16689322
> *Well I've been keeping it a pretty big secret up until now, but now the car is finally mine!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> I just bought a 1959 Impala Convertible. It's my next project car for when the 64 is finished. The car is really rusty in the floors, but as I'm sure you all know I'll be able to bring this old girl back to new with the appropriate sheet metal. The car comes with a 2 door hardtop BelAir, and two 4 door Biscaynes. I'm picking it up in a couple of days. I went out to have a look at it before I purchased it. Here's some pics...
> ...


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Feb 22 2010, 02:06 PM~16689606
> *Looks like a real nice find! Doesnt look bad at all.
> 
> What about the three 59´s in the background?
> ...



yeah both the 4 doors are Biscaynes and the 2 door hardtop is a Belair. I'm going to have to cut the upper trunk floor out of one of the 4 doors as there is no reproduction offered and mine is see-through.


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=02-2vb5XfzE


----------



## luda132 (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Feb 22 2010, 02:28 PM~16689322
> *Well I've been keeping it a pretty big secret up until now, but now the car is finally mine!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> *


Looks good if you don't have to don't destroy the 59 2dr hardtop belair just cut up the 4drs :biggrin:


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 23 2010, 12:25 AM~16696999
> *Looks good if you don't have to don't destroy the 59 2dr hardtop belair just cut up the 4drs :biggrin:
> *



Oh yeah for sure man. My buddy is gonna take the hardtop and we're gonna save that car. He wants to build the 59 BelAir with a muscle style. Big rims and a 502 Big Block in it. Perfect for a 59 BelAir. I'm gonna cut sections out of the 4doors to replace the spears in the quarters and replace the floors with new sheetmetal.


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

Hey homies.... quick question... My homie has a 71 Imp & 73 Caprice Vert. the two are really clrean.. He came to me asking if i can find him a SOLID 59 RAG and he would like to trade the 2 and maybe some$$ Would this be possible???

(in no way i mean any harm to the 59's) :biggrin: He just asked me to ask what he's looking @??


Here are his cars :biggrin:


----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Feb 23 2010, 01:21 PM~16700435
> *Hey homies.... quick question... My homie has a 71 Imp & 73 Caprice Vert. the two are really clrean.. He came to me asking if i can find him a SOLID 59 RAG and he would like to trade the 2 and maybe some$$  Would this be possible???
> 
> (in no way i mean any harm to the 59's) :biggrin:   He just asked me to ask what he's looking @??
> ...


Just sell the 71 Impala and 73 Caprice and then go and buy a 59 rag?


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smoney4391_@Feb 23 2010, 12:57 PM~16700776
> *Just sell the 71 Impala and 73 Caprice and then go and buy a 59 rag?
> *



It's not really a sellers market right now, but yeah that's his best bet if he can. Sell the 2 cars, put the money together, and go buy a rag. A solid one (if you can even find one) is gonna run you 15 - 20

I just bought myself a 59 rag and it's in horrible shape lol


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by vintage1976_@Feb 22 2010, 02:18 PM~16689712
> *nice find
> http://reddeer.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehicles-c...QAdIdZ178994273
> *


x2


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by crazymexicano101_@Feb 23 2010, 03:10 PM~16702029
> *x2
> *



I'm going to pick it up on Saturday! :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> Well I've been keeping it a pretty big secret up until now, but now the car is finally mine! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> I just bought a 1959 Impala Convertible. It's my next project car for when the 64 is finished. The car is really rusty in the floors, but as I'm sure you all know I'll be able to bring this old girl back to new with the appropriate sheet metal. The car comes with a 2 door hardtop BelAir, and two 4 door Biscaynes. I'm picking it up in a couple of days. I went out to have a look at it before I purchased it. Here's some pics...
> 
> ...


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Feb 23 2010, 04:17 PM~16702646
> *I'm going to pick it up on Saturday!  :biggrin:
> *


nice.where you find it at?


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Feb 23 2010, 01:09 PM~16700896
> *It's not really a sellers market right now, but yeah that's his best bet if he can. Sell the 2 cars, put the money together, and go buy a rag. A solid one (if you can even find one) is gonna run you 15 - 20
> 
> I just bought myself a 59 rag and it's in horrible shape lol
> *


X59......I would also go that route also. Sell both cars and put the money together. Check out E-bay, and see what there hitten for. Good Luck Homie


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Feb 22 2010, 01:28 PM~16689322
> *Well I've been keeping it a pretty big secret up until now, but now the car is finally mine!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> I just bought a 1959 Impala Convertible. It's my next project car for when the 64 is finished. The car is really rusty in the floors, but as I'm sure you all know I'll be able to bring this old girl back to new with the appropriate sheet metal. The car comes with a 2 door hardtop BelAir, and two 4 door Biscaynes. I'm picking it up in a couple of days. I went out to have a look at it before I purchased it. Here's some pics...
> ...


 :nicoderm: Nice find Homie..... Good luck on your build :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Feb 23 2010, 11:21 AM~16700435
> *Hey homies.... quick question... My homie has a 71 Imp & 73 Caprice Vert. the two are really clrean.. He came to me asking if i can find him a SOLID 59 RAG and he would like to trade the 2 and maybe some$$  Would this be possible???
> 
> (in no way i mean any harm to the 59's) :biggrin:  He just asked me to ask what he's looking @??
> ...


tell him good choice!! :biggrin:


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fullsize67_@Feb 22 2010, 04:39 AM~16686381
> *not sure of the differnce in years of cruiser skirts but i know there was the 2 differnt sizes. the top is the taller one. i say go with the 12x60. looks cleaner and goes with the trim line better
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks eveyone for your help and advice on choosing the right size cruiser skirts. I think now that I will go with the Foxcraft 12x60. As showen in the above pic on the red 59. They seem to flow better with the body style and side molding of a 59. Thank again for all your help
TTT FOR ALL THE 59 RIDERS OUT THERE..... :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Feb 23 2010, 01:02 PM~16700255
> *Oh yeah for sure man. My buddy is gonna take the hardtop and we're gonna save that car. He wants to build the 59 BelAir with a muscle style. Big rims and a 502 Big Block in it. Perfect for a 59 BelAir. I'm gonna cut sections out of the 4doors to replace the spears in the quarters and replace the floors with new sheetmetal.
> *


Hell yeah sounds perfect


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 24 2010, 02:32 AM~16709095
> *Hell yeah sounds perfect
> *



Yeah man should be pretty awesome!


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by crazymexicano101_@Feb 23 2010, 09:36 PM~16706564
> *nice.where you find it at?
> *



Found it here in Alberta


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 25 2010, 05:43 AM~16720215
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Factory 4dr rag?? :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

anyone gotta 59 they want painted get at me!


----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Feb 24 2010, 08:00 AM~16710211
> *Found it here in Alberta
> *


what does some thing like this shape cost now adays? i know prices are low but how low are they ? :wow:


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~_@Feb 25 2010, 10:07 AM~16721146
> *Factory 4dr rag??  :biggrin:
> *


yeah those are super rare you gotta hook that up. :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Feb 25 2010, 12:18 PM~16722761
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 , NICE..... :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrocha1964_@Feb 25 2010, 10:34 AM~16721884
> *what does some thing like this shape cost now adays? i know prices are low but how low are they ? :wow:
> *



Let's just say it wasn't 12K like everybody else want's for them.  It was a realistic price


----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)

If you paid less then 12 k you did really good ! Iam must be stock in old 59 prices !!!!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by 909vert63_@Feb 19 2010, 09:31 AM~16660794
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrocha1964_@Feb 26 2010, 10:43 PM~16739079
> *If you paid less then 12 k you did really good ! Iam must be stock in old 59 prices !!!!
> *



Yeah man I got a SWEET deal on the car. The guy knew what it was, but some bad things happened in his life and had to get rid of it.


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Feb 27 2010, 05:14 PM~16741055
> *Yeah man I got a SWEET deal on the car. The guy knew what it was, but some bad things happened in his life and had to get rid of it.
> *


So whats your plans for it? 
I would be excited like hell having a clean 59 rag project in my garage.


----------



## lowri64 (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~+Feb 25 2010, 10:07 AM~16721146-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fo sho :biggrin:


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Feb 27 2010, 10:47 AM~16741578
> *So whats your plans for it?
> I would be excited like hell having a clean 59 rag project in my garage.
> *



Oh trust me I am super excited!

The plans are to start the car when my 64 is finished. I should be done the 64 in a year. Until then I will collect parts and it will sit in heated indoor storage.


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Feb 28 2010, 06:55 PM~16749582
> *Oh trust me I am super excited!
> 
> The plans are to start the car when my 64 is finished. I should be done the 64 in a year. Until then I will collect parts and it will sit in heated indoor storage.
> *


I hear you. :biggrin:


----------



## juICE805 (Jan 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BLVDCRUISER_@Sep 30 2004, 07:10 AM~2257280
> *niner
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## juICE805 (Jan 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 77monte4pumps_@Oct 1 2004, 09:56 PM~2261342
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## MR. RAG9 (Feb 15, 2008)

:nicoderm: :naughty: :nicoderm:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

nice chick any more pics of her?


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Feb 28 2010, 06:09 PM~16752569
> *
> 
> 
> ...


one of my favorite '59s


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

Did you guys see this? Oh man I wish I had the money right now. 


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...T#ht_500wt_1182


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Mar 1 2010, 10:29 PM~16767639
> *Did you guys see this? Oh man I wish I had the money right now.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...T#ht_500wt_1182
> *


Not to bad... the seller is in the next city over from me..


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Mar 1 2010, 11:29 PM~16767639
> *Did you guys see this? Oh man I wish I had the money right now.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...T#ht_500wt_1182
> *


I think this is the same guy selling them he's a LILer

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=88203


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

Looks like the trim has been for sale for a while. 

You guys figure $2000 on ebay is asking too much for the set?


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Mar 2 2010, 08:32 AM~16770467
> *Looks like the trim has been for sale for a while.
> 
> You guys figure $2000 on ebay is asking too much for the set?
> *


I dont think its a bad deal... The shit is restored and ready to go... Save people the time of searching and restoring. 

Do you have all of your trim?? If you do, it may cost you less to restore your stuff.
:thumbsup:


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FUNKSTERGROOVES_@Mar 2 2010, 11:37 AM~16771996
> *I dont think its a bad deal... The shit is restored and ready to go... Save people the time of searching and restoring.
> 
> Do you have all of your trim?? If you do, it may cost you less to restore your stuff.
> ...



No I've got like half of the trim. My door trim is perfect, fender trim is fucked, and I'm missing half the quarter trim lol. 

$$$$$$$


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Mar 4 2010, 03:24 PM~16796295
> *No I've got like half of the trim. My door trim is perfect, fender trim is fucked, and I'm missing half the quarter trim lol.
> 
> $$$$$$$
> *


ill have a restored set in a few weeks ill give you a deal if you got some cores.


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@Mar 4 2010, 05:13 PM~16798200
> *ill have a restored set in a few weeks ill give you a deal if you got some cores.
> *



Yeah I've got most of the cores. Hit me up with a price when you're ready


----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)

TTT


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

Anybody in here know what a good ballpark price for a 1959 complete top would go for in average shape, but 100% complete?


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Mar 6 2010, 08:24 PM~16816167
> *Anybody in here know what a good ballpark price for a 1959 complete top would go for in average shape, but 100% complete?
> *


The frame??


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FUNKSTERGROOVES_@Mar 7 2010, 01:36 AM~16818139
> *The frame??
> *



Yeah the whole frame assembly


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Mar 4 2010, 02:48 PM~16796497
> *
> 
> 
> ...


any more pics?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 8 2010, 01:09 AM~16825394
> *any more pics?
> *


X2


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 8 2010, 12:09 AM~16825394
> *any more pics?
> *


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Mar 8 2010, 05:00 PM~16830584
> *
> *











this is the body


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

I know it's only a 4 door, but I still think it's a shame. 


<object width="640" height="505"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/joMK1WZjP7g&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/joMK1WZjP7g&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="505"></embed></object>


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Mar 9 2010, 10:32 AM~16838356
> *I know it's only a 4 door, but I still think it's a shame.
> <object width="640" height="505"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/joMK1WZjP7g&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/joMK1WZjP7g&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="505"></embed></object>
> *


ITS STILL SO SAD


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Mar 9 2010, 01:30 PM~16839437
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Nice...:thumbsup:


----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Mar 6 2010, 07:24 PM~16816167
> *Anybody in here know what a good ballpark price for a 1959 complete top would go for in average shape, but 100% complete?
> *


I have a complet top rack for 1959 for $1000.00


----------



## angel1954 (Aug 7, 2009)

up for sale 14x60 cruiser skirts


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by angel1954_@Mar 9 2010, 10:57 PM~16846368
> *up for sale 14x60 cruiser skirts
> 
> 
> ...


Foxcraft or Turnpike? Im thinking Turnpike.. How much?


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Mar 7 2010, 08:55 PM~16823687
> *Yeah the whole frame assembly
> *


Ive seen them from 500 to 3000... the 3000 were show ready.


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrocha1964_@Mar 9 2010, 07:00 PM~16843318
> *I have a complet top rack for 1959 for $1000.00
> *


Not bad...


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## angel1954 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FUNKSTERGROOVES_@Mar 9 2010, 11:44 PM~16846834
> *Foxcraft or Turnpike? Im thinking Turnpike.. How much?
> *


foxcraft 900.00+shiping


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

Reason I ask is cause my 59 rag came with 2 top racks. I want to sell one of them, but the one I'm selling is kinda rusty.


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Mar 10 2010, 03:38 PM~16851756
> *Reason I ask is cause my 59 rag came with 2 top racks. I want to sell one of them, but the one I'm selling is kinda rusty.
> *



Ill trade you parts or accesories for that rag top send me pics of the rust :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

1961 Billet Grille Guard Tips. $135.00 Shipped.. Last Ones Dont Need These Also Have Some For A 59 Impala $140.00 Shipped..


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by angel1954_@Mar 9 2010, 11:55 PM~16846924
> *foxcraft 900.00+shiping
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## daLOWLOW (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Mar 8 2010, 05:21 PM~16830805
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that looks badass


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)




----------



## RAG3NANAMI (Mar 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Mar 14 2010, 04:08 PM~16884817
> *
> 
> 
> ...


oh! time slip :wow:


----------



## topdown59 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by topdown59_@Mar 15 2010, 12:59 AM~16893017
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

:wow:


----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)

HERES MINE


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Mar 9 2010, 01:30 PM~16839437
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is the frame a flat black?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 12 2010, 05:01 PM~16872975
> *1961 Billet Grille Guard Tips. $135.00 Shipped..  Last Ones Dont Need These  Also Have Some  For A 59 Impala $140.00 Shipped..
> 
> 
> ...


59 Tips Sold


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 17 2010, 11:39 AM~16917085
> *is the frame a flat black?
> *


its semi-jus dirty


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by titolokz_@Mar 16 2010, 09:57 PM~16913116
> *HERES MINE
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Mar 17 2010, 02:29 PM~16918093
> *its semi-jus dirty
> *


  I want to paint my frame black but was not sure what to spray it wit. thanks.


----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)

TTT


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)




----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

I heard this Impala was lowrider in states and it also appeared in some magazines. Any info would be useful  
http://usaraud.ee/?id=5_5_20_821


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by topdown59_@Mar 14 2010, 11:59 PM~16893017
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 bad ass homie, :thumbsup:


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by topdown59_@Mar 14 2010, 11:59 PM~16893017
> *
> 
> 
> ...


"Top Down Sideways Thru Tha Town" 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## MILGON (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Mar 19 2010, 02:00 PM~16938651
> *I heard this Impala was lowrider in states and it also appeared in some magazines. Any info would be useful
> http://usaraud.ee/?id=5_5_20_821
> *


1959 Chevrolet Impala Cold Sweat - Lowrider Magazine'59 Chevrolet Impala in the March '02 issue of Lowrider Magazine.


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

*this chicks looks very healthy* :thumbsup:


----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)

I have this for sale on e-bay now! 805 302 7133


----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)

any offer ? :biggrin:


----------



## gonz1966 (Dec 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by angel1954_@Mar 9 2010, 11:55 PM~16846924
> *foxcraft 900.00+shiping
> *


pm me with contact info for the 59 skirts


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Mar 23 2010, 04:00 PM~16977225
> *
> 
> 
> ...


id tackle the shit outta her


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrocha1964_@Mar 23 2010, 06:52 PM~16979540
> *any offer ? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


imapla


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Mar 24 2010, 01:00 AM~16977225
> *
> 
> 
> ...


X2!


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Mar 24 2010, 06:37 AM~16982147
> *imapla
> *


Good eye.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrocha1964_@Mar 23 2010, 08:52 PM~16979540
> *any offer ? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I love hardtops but if I had the cash I'd get this just to say I have one


----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrocha1964_@Mar 23 2010, 08:52 PM~16979540
> *any offer ? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


What's the story on this car and why are you trying to sell it?


----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Mar 23 2010, 05:00 PM~16977225
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smoney4391_@Mar 24 2010, 09:08 AM~16985399
> *What's the story on this car and why are you trying to sell it?
> *


The car is 100 rust free and complete ! I planed to build this later when I had some more time and money ! Body work is done and needs minor blocking to be ready for paint ! I have 5 other 59 convertibles and I just needs to pay off some bills !


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrocha1964_@Mar 24 2010, 10:00 PM~16992498
> *The car is 100 rust free and complete ! I planed to build this later when I had some more time and money ! Body work is done and needs minor blocking to be ready for paint ! I have 5 other 59 convertibles and I just needs to pay off some bills !
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

http://sandiego.craigslist.org/nsd/cto/1652094450.html
:biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.IMP (Jul 22, 2005)

I'm selling some 59 metal cruiser skirts 12 X 60 if anyone is interested.

~~~~~~~NO RESERVE!~~~~~~~~~

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1959-60-Che...sQ5fAccessories


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrocha1964_@Mar 24 2010, 10:00 PM~16992498
> *The car is 100 rust free and complete ! I planed to build this later when I had some more time and money ! Body work is done and needs minor blocking to be ready for paint ! I have 5 other 59 convertibles and I just needs to pay off some bills !
> *


Thanks for the story. What are the conditions of the other cars? Do you have any pics of them? Nice ride, I wish I had some extra cash right about now. Good luck with the sale.


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)




----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Mar 23 2010, 05:00 PM~16977225
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: X59 :biggrin:


----------



## streetsupraz (Apr 15, 2004)




----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.IMP_@Mar 25 2010, 06:58 AM~16995259
> *I'm selling some 59 metal cruiser skirts 12 X 60 if anyone is interested.
> 
> ~~~~~~~NO RESERVE!~~~~~~~~~
> ...



SHIT! MISSED IT! :angry:


----------



## streetsupraz (Apr 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Mar 26 2010, 11:17 AM~17008609
> *SHIT! MISSED IT! :angry:
> *


 :wow: I swore it had 5 days left I just looked at it before posting my pics. Someone must of made an offer they couldn't refuse. :0


Edit: I know of a pair if your really looking.


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetsupraz_@Mar 26 2010, 12:45 PM~17008890
> *:wow: I swore it had 5 days left I just looked at it before posting my pics. Someone must of made an offer they couldn't refuse.  :0
> Edit: I know of a pair if your really looking.
> *



P.m. me bro


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Mar 27 2010, 05:20 PM~17018737
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sixo (May 3, 2007)




----------



## sixo (May 3, 2007)




----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

Just checkin if anyone has *STOCK COIL springs *for the 59-60 Impala?? I heated mine way too much back in the day
PM me is so.
348 :cheesy:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

*Also checking if anyone has a new 1959 continental kit (with end bumpers) for sale… PM a brotha!!*



:biggrin:


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixo_@Mar 28 2010, 05:39 PM~17026283
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## showtimeduecerag (Jun 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FUNKSTERGROOVES_@Mar 9 2010, 11:44 PM~16846834
> *Foxcraft or Turnpike? Im thinking Turnpike.. How much?
> *


yeah fox or turnpike? pm me the price


----------



## showtimeduecerag (Jun 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by showtimeduecerag_@Apr 1 2010, 07:59 PM~17070748
> *yeah fox or turnpike? pm me the price
> *


nevermind so the post........ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Mar 31 2010, 10:45 AM~17054361
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Did that come stock with a clutch fan ??Mine doesn't have a clutch fan and it's a 348 and does anybody know what a stock air cleaner for a single carb 348 looks like??


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by showtimeduecerag_@Apr 1 2010, 08:20 PM~17071000
> *nevermind so the post........ :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 1 2010, 08:21 PM~17071009
> *Did that come stock with a clutch fan ??Mine doesn't have a clutch fan and it's a 348 and does anybody know what a stock air cleaner for a single carb 348 looks like??
> *


I dont think they came with that fan. That ride is looking clean! Someone is going to be rolling in one hell of show killer! Ill see if I can post a pic of a single carb air cleaner.


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

when was this featured


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 2 2010, 07:33 AM~17074212
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That looks like a 59 El camino not an Impala? :scrutinize:


----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Apr 2 2010, 12:59 AM~17073396
> *when was this featured
> 
> 
> ...


I think that car was in the "Lowrider Magazine" issue September 1993 pages 59,60,61 and 63. It is also in the March 1996 page 63 issue, check out pages 30,31 and 33 for "Money Green" this is one of many favorite cars from "Lowrider Magazine" :wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smoney4391_@Apr 2 2010, 08:54 AM~17074321
> *That looks like a 59 El camino not an Impala? :scrutinize:
> *


LOL I Know Just Thought I'd Throw It In Here :happysad:


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

59 Impala
59 El Camino
59 Bel Air
59 Biscayne
etc...


they all have fins... and they're all sexy. 

enough said.


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 1 2010, 08:21 PM~17071009
> *Did that come stock with a clutch fan ??Mine doesn't have a clutch fan and it's a 348 and does anybody know what a stock air cleaner for a single carb 348 looks like??
> *


a/c cars i believe came with clutchfan


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Apr 2 2010, 12:53 PM~17076302
> *59 Impala
> 59 El Camino
> 59 Bel Air
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 2 2010, 12:57 PM~17077336
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

puttin it together


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

THATS A NICE COLOR :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FUNKSTERGROOVES+Apr 2 2010, 12:56 AM~17073384-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for the info any pros or cons to leaving the fan the way it is or is it better to switch to a clutch fan?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Apr 2 2010, 06:32 PM~17079105
> *:h5:
> *


 :h5: :yes:


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Apr 2 2010, 12:53 PM~17076302
> *59 Impala
> 59 El Camino
> 59 Bel Air
> ...


sawzall welder and some side trim and this one will be a impala :biggrin:


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## lowri64 (Aug 6, 2008)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Apr 2 2010, 08:39 PM~17081452
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This picture is motivating to me... Maybe I should get things cracking with my ride.


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

this one almost ready for paint


----------



## Wicked (Mar 22, 2006)




----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Apr 4 2010, 10:52 PM~17097838
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What does the plack say?


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Apr 3 2010, 01:40 PM~17085829
> *
> 
> 
> ...


.. I love this video! Got to see it in person a couple of weeks ago and I love the detail on it! :thumbsup:


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

.. Rockabilly weekend in Vegas!!! :biggrin:


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Apr 5 2010, 10:36 PM~17108568
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:nicoderm: Bad ass pic, Homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Apr 5 2010, 10:36 PM~17108568
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Apr 6 2010, 06:36 AM~17108568
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Wicked (Mar 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FUNKSTERGROOVES_@Apr 5 2010, 09:20 AM~17099798
> *What does the plack say?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Apr 13 2010, 06:37 PM~17183537
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Apr 5 2010, 11:20 AM~17100858
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Love the Viva weekend!

And dammnnnn that girl is sexy!


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FUNKSTERGROOVES_@Apr 4 2010, 09:10 PM~17097030
> *This picture is motivating to me... Maybe I should get things cracking with my ride.
> *


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

HOW MUCH WOULD 59 COST IN GOOD CONDITION? I SEEN ONE 4 SALE AROUND MY WAY CLEAN VERY CLEAN OG!


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Apr 15 2010, 05:25 PM~17205887
> *HOW MUCH WOULD 59 COST IN GOOD CONDITION? I SEEN ONE 4 SALE AROUND MY WAY CLEAN VERY CLEAN OG!
> *


WITH YOUR DESCRIPTION IM GONNA SAY BETWEEN $5000-$50,000


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Apr 15 2010, 06:33 PM~17205943
> *WITH YOUR DESCRIPTION IM GONNA SAY BETWEEN $5000-$50,000
> *


ITS 4 $24,000.00 IMA TAKE PICS MORROW!


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Apr 15 2010, 11:00 PM~17208461
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice.... :thumbsup:


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Apr 15 2010, 06:39 PM~17206000
> *ITS 4 $24,000.00 IMA TAKE PICS MORROW!
> *


POST PICS!


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Apr 15 2010, 11:00 PM~17208461
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Do you know if the air cleaner is different on 59 with a tri 348 that came factory equipped with ac?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Apr 5 2010, 11:36 PM~17108568
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: what shop is that?


----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Apr 16 2010, 10:36 AM~17212383
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  nice color :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

sweet pix


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 16 2010, 01:43 PM~17214232
> *:wow:  what shop is that?
> *


BOWTIE CONNECTION


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Apr 16 2010, 04:20 PM~17214536
> *BOWTIE CONNECTION
> *


they have a lot of money in there :wow:


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Apr 15 2010, 10:00 PM~17208461
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good..... :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FUNKSTERGROOVES_@Apr 16 2010, 10:26 AM~17212271
> *POST PICS!
> *


MAN I TOOK MY CAMERA TODAY N DAT SHIT WAS IN DA GARAGE HOPEFULLY IS OUT TOMORROW!


----------



## Wicked (Mar 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Apr 15 2010, 10:00 PM~17208461
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WALT CUSTOMS_@Apr 16 2010, 03:38 PM~17214191
> *Do you know if the air cleaner is different on 59 with a  tri 348 that came factory equipped with ac?
> *


???? Anyone know


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Apr 5 2010, 11:36 PM~17108568
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i seen this 59 last week at btc its clean ass hell :biggrin:


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Apr 16 2010, 05:14 PM~17215491
> *MAN I TOOK MY CAMERA TODAY N DAT SHIT WAS IN DA GARAGE HOPEFULLY IS OUT TOMORROW!
> *


coo... im looking forward to the pics.


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WALT CUSTOMS_@Apr 17 2010, 08:57 AM~17220312
> *???? Anyone know
> *


Its the same homie.


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FUNKSTERGROOVES_@Apr 17 2010, 10:22 AM~17220493
> *Its the same homie.
> *



thanks doggie!!!


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WALT CUSTOMS_@Apr 17 2010, 11:57 AM~17220312
> *???? Anyone know
> *



i'm no expert, but doesn't the aircleaner have like a dimple or a "spot" on the underside to clear compressor or somethin? on the a/c cars, or am i getting confused with 3x2 air cleaner?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WALT CUSTOMS_@Apr 17 2010, 08:57 AM~17220312
> *???? Anyone know
> *


yes its diffferent if you have a 348 a/c tripower its a special air cleaner to clear compressor. nothing a hammer cant fix :0


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 17 2010, 04:23 PM~17222354
> *yes its diffferent if you have a 348 a/c tripower its a special air cleaner to clear compressor. nothing a hammer cant fix  :0
> *



Thanks homie I thought so!, can anyone please take a pic of both air cleaners to see the difference


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Apr 5 2010, 10:36 PM~17108568
> *
> 
> 
> ...


there is a heaven !!! :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## RICH-E-RICH (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> :0


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Apr 17 2010, 03:33 PM~17222396
> *
> 
> 
> ...


more pics


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Mr. Brougham (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Apr 3 2010, 12:40 PM~17085829
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

.. Me and my bucket cruisin' Chicano Park this past weekend . . :biggrin:


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Apr 18 2010, 07:40 PM~17231333
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:boink:


----------



## chevbombs (Jan 3, 2009)

What color is this?



> _Originally posted by infamous62_@Nov 17 2007, 02:26 PM~9249180
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## MILGON (Apr 3, 2008)

took the car out today for a show in santa monica.


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MILGON_@May 2 2010, 09:06 PM~17369291
> *
> 
> 
> ...



love the chrome cross laces!


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MILGON_@May 2 2010, 10:06 PM~17369291
> *
> 
> 
> ...



love your car Homie  , those wheels look sick can you take a close up pic.

thanks


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MILGON_@May 2 2010, 09:06 PM~17369291
> *
> 
> 
> ...


cross lace looks good homie...


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## MILGON (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WALT CUSTOMS_@May 3 2010, 11:29 AM~17373883
> *love your car Homie   , those wheels look sick can you take a close up pic.
> 
> thanks
> *


thanks walt
the wheels are zenith 14x7. had to make my car freeway friendly,so i changed my gear ratio & ran 14's. can't get caught slipping in so cal. :biggrin:


----------



## MILGON (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@May 3 2010, 06:39 PM~17378574
> *cross lace looks good homie...
> *


sup johnny!! i also added some things to my interior. still don't have anything on your 58. that's one bad ass ride!!!!


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MILGON_@May 3 2010, 05:06 AM~17369291
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful 59 you got there!


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

TTT


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MILGON_@May 3 2010, 10:10 PM~17381329
> *sup johnny!! i also added some things to my interior. still don't have anything on your 58. that's one bad ass ride!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


SSSSSWWWWEEEEEEEEEEETTT ! :thumbsup: :cheesy:


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MILGON_@May 3 2010, 09:10 PM~17381329
> *sup johnny!! i also added some things to my interior. still don't have anything on your 58. that's one bad ass ride!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


wow mark..thats some realy cool guages homie!!!! love it bro!!!!


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MILGON_@May 3 2010, 09:10 PM~17381329
> *sup johnny!! i also added some things to my interior. still don't have anything on your 58. that's one bad ass ride!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 NICE..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## daLOWLOW (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MILGON_@May 2 2010, 09:06 PM~17369291
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bro this is absolutely beautiful....when i grow up i wanna be just like you lol.....heres my 59 at the moment shouldnt be too far from paint oowweeee


----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by daLOWLOW_@May 6 2010, 03:21 AM~17407122
> *bro this is absolutely beautiful....when i grow up i wanna be just like you lol.....heres my 59 at the moment shouldnt be too far from paint oowweeee
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 looking good :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## daLOWLOW (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by livinlow64_@May 6 2010, 05:15 AM~17407338
> *:0 looking good :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


haha not yet bro hopefully have the bodywork sorted within a few weeks then some shiny new paint


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 7 2010, 04:53 AM~17416813
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Were did you take these pictures at???  :thumbsup:


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MILGON_@May 3 2010, 08:10 PM~17381329
> *sup johnny!! i also added some things to my interior. still don't have anything on your 58. that's one bad ass ride!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


WOW


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MILGON_@May 3 2010, 08:10 PM~17381329
> *sup johnny!! i also added some things to my interior. still don't have anything on your 58. that's one bad ass ride!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


SUPER NICE CAR MAN....... 

WHY IS IT BLUE TAGGED? (CHP BLUE VIN TAG)


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> :cheesy:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

> bad ass pic, :nicoderm: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## daLOWLOW (Nov 1, 2004)

need some help guys is the dash in the coupes removable i see a few bolts but not sure if this will help to rip it out???????......i am removing the gauges and really just want to pull the foam dash pad off so i can rub back some steel for some paint????....any help appreciated


----------



## daLOWLOW (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by daLOWLOW_@May 13 2010, 03:23 AM~17474930
> *need some help guys is the dash in the coupes removable i see a few bolts but not sure if this will help to rip it out???????......i am removing the gauges and really just want to pull the foam dash pad off so i can rub back some steel for some paint????....any help appreciated
> *


nevermind its all sorted now!!!


----------



## 77SuperiorCrown (Aug 24, 2008)

1959 Chevy crash test. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fPF4fBGNK0U&feature=related


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@May 7 2010, 02:57 PM~17421519
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice!!


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 77SuperiorCrown_@May 13 2010, 04:24 PM~17480923
> *1959 Chevy crash test.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fPF4fBGNK0U&feature=related
> *


repo....






nevermind!!
:uh:


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by topdown59_@Feb 7 2010, 10:27 PM~16544034
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ITS A BEAUTIFUL THANG HOMIE


----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

love a five nine


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

quote,EL KOLORADO,May 7 2010, 01:57 PM



















QUOTE


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

anybody got a picture of a coupes floor pans? in the process of fixing the floors some hack job did before I got it


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@May 16 2010, 10:24 PM~17511262
> *anybody got a picture of a coupes floor pans? in the process of fixing the floors some hack job did before I got it
> *


The sell them now hit up og


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@May 7 2010, 02:57 PM~17421519
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: that mutha f'r is baaad


----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@May 16 2010, 11:24 PM~17511262
> *anybody got a picture of a coupes floor pans? in the process of fixing the floors some hack job did before I got it
> *


I'm doing the floors in my ride right now and I bought a full floor pan to install I've been a little busy lately but I just cleared my schedule to get back on it :biggrin: What pics are you looking for a pic of the new floor or the old floor or whats up?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smoney4391_@May 7 2010, 10:23 PM~17424683
> *Were did you take these pictures at???   :thumbsup:
> *


at the albuquerque lowrider show on may 2nd 2010


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by titolokz_@May 17 2010, 09:19 PM~17522323
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean
:nicoderm:


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@May 16 2010, 10:24 PM~17511262
> *anybody got a picture of a coupes floor pans? in the process of fixing the floors some hack job did before I got it
> *


Go to the CARS1 website and buy the 1 peice floor pan. Or buy the two peice floor pan. I put a one peice in my car, and it turned out real nice. Just be sure to work from the inside out, or your floor will have a hump in it.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Anybody have a template or close up pics on the exact holes for 59 paint dividers i have a buddy whos car is in the paint shop and he doesnt have the dividers yet but wants to put the hole and two tone the car now ???


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 17 2010, 08:46 PM~17522693
> *I'm doing the floors in my ride right now and I bought a full floor pan to install I've been a little busy lately but I just cleared my schedule to get back on it :biggrin: What pics are you looking for a pic of the new floor or the old floor or whats up?
> *


a new floor installed... mines rigged with rivits and aluminum and shit right now that someone thought was a good idea at some point lol


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

yes please!!!

those 2 in my garage now please, how much shipped to 90025?


----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## S$L$C$ (Dec 18, 2007)

A COUPLE OF MY PICS OF THE HOMIE RICKS RIDE FROM CLASSIC


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 7 2010, 03:53 AM~17416813
> *
> 
> 
> ...


very nice car..we're buildin another jus like it...but black


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

to the top for 348 tri powers :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ivan619_@May 17 2010, 11:57 PM~17524063
> *clean
> :nicoderm:
> *


THANKS BRO


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@May 18 2010, 01:22 AM~17524197
> *a new floor installed... mines rigged with rivits and aluminum and shit right now that someone thought was a good idea at some point lol
> *


Here are the pans I took out there were just flat metal beat to submission and screwed in to cover the rust holes.










And here is what it looked like with the pans taken out to show the rust it had


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

THIS IS SAD :tears:


----------



## ml2009 (Jul 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@May 22 2010, 09:03 AM~17570247
> *THIS IS SAD :tears:
> 
> 
> ...


Best Year!!!!!!


----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@May 22 2010, 09:03 AM~17570247
> *THIS IS SAD :tears:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :roflmao: lol road warrior scene


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

QUOTE=lowlow94,May 22 2010, 08:03 AM

THIS IS SAD :tears: 



:machinegun:












:nono: :guns:


----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sdropnem_@May 22 2010, 01:24 PM~17571296
> *QUOTE=lowlow94,May 22 2010, 08:03 AM
> 
> THIS IS SAD :tears:
> ...


  what a waste


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by titolokz_@May 22 2010, 01:25 PM~17571304
> * what a waste
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@May 22 2010, 11:03 AM~17570247
> *THIS IS SAD :tears:
> 
> 
> ...


bet there wasn't many right hand drive 59s


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 22 2010, 03:53 AM~17569377
> *Here are the pans I took out there were just flat metal beat to submission and screwed in to cover the rust holes.
> 
> 
> ...


thanks man, have you got the new pans in? any flics?


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@May 18 2010, 01:00 AM~17524085
> *Go to the CARS1 website and buy the 1 peice floor pan. Or buy the two peice floor pan. I put a one peice in my car, and it turned out real nice. Just be sure to work from the inside out, or your floor will have a hump in it.
> *


x2 figured that out the hard way in my 64.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@May 24 2010, 02:04 AM~17584047
> *thanks man, have you got the new pans in? any flics?
> *


naww man I've been super busy I cut the whole floor out though and I purchased a full floor pan from carsinc..I'm gonna start back on it next week but it'll be here and there my daugher is off for the summer so I have to entertain her as well :biggrin:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 7 2010, 03:54 AM~17416815
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: THESE TWO MOTHA... LOOK BAD ASS TOGETHER!!! :biggrin:


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)

:0


----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)

:0


----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)

:wow:


----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)

:uh:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by vintage1976_@May 29 2010, 11:53 AM~17641410
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


where in the hell is this gold mine hidden :0


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

help need one of these for left side 59 2 door


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Dec 29 2004, 09:19 AM~2552969
> *pix
> *


r those things supposed to be there???


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MILGON_@May 2 2010, 09:06 PM~17369291
> *
> 
> 
> ...



DAMMM STILL LOOKS BADASS MARK...


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@May 29 2010, 02:10 PM~17641939
> *help need one of these for left side 59 2 door
> 
> 
> ...


Does a 4dr have those??


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@May 29 2010, 07:55 PM~17643851
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BADASS!!!


----------



## Douk (Mar 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@May 29 2010, 07:55 PM~17643851
> *
> 
> 
> ...


very nice pics!!!


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 30 2010, 10:11 AM~17646309
> *Does a 4dr have those??
> *


yup i just got one off ebay have to cut it down though.


----------



## daLOWLOW (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@May 29 2010, 07:55 PM~17643851
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fukn mean as bro!!!!!!!


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@May 29 2010, 08:55 PM~17643851
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome!!! :0


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

.. Here's some pics of my bucket this past weekend..!



















.. Not as gansgter, but still mine :biggrin:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by vintage1976_@May 29 2010, 12:01 PM~17641466
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IM LOOKING FOR SOME AC VENTS...LIKE THE ONES ON THE TOP PIC; ANY ONE HAVE ANY??? LET ME KNOW!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@May 30 2010, 04:26 PM~17648068
> *yup i just got one off ebay have to cut it down though.
> *


oh I was gonna say I probably have some then :biggrin:


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@May 29 2010, 07:55 PM~17643851
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*this looks nice in photo// :biggrin: 
i wonder how it looks in real life :0 *


----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by vintage1976_@May 29 2010, 11:55 AM~17641419
> *:wow:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

dudes.... I need so many of those sheet metal parts that Vintage guy posted. 


I PM'd him, I hope he gets back to me


----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)




----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Jun 5 2010, 04:41 PM~17704341
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 beautiful 59 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Jun 1 2010, 10:33 PM~17671068
> *dudes.... I need so many of those sheet metal parts that Vintage guy posted.
> I PM'd him, I hope he gets back to me
> *


i need one of his rag tops


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by crazymexicano101_@Jun 5 2010, 10:01 PM~17706251
> *i need one of his rag tops
> *



Yeah I just bought a 59 Rag, but it needs a lot of good sheetmetal. It's a Canadian car and it's pretty rotten.


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

This is my car where it's sitting right now.


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby+Jun 8 2010, 02:26 PM~17729484-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice :thumbsup:


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vintage1976_@May 29 2010, 11:01 AM~17641466
> *
> 
> 
> ...



is it God??


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I finally started working on my 59 again and damn it's long overdue. I should of had my parts car cut up a few months ago but a bunch of people want me to do shit for free and I'm a nice guy but I am no longer doing that. I cut the rear section out because the guy I bought the 4dr wanted it back but I'm keeping the trunk floor and a few other parts..


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Jun 7 2010, 03:43 PM~17719480
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Jun 8 2010, 02:28 PM~17729498
> *This is my car where it's sitting right now.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 nice shibby :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Apr 19 2010, 04:35 AM~17234587
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Classy.


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by crazymexicano101+Jun 8 2010, 07:36 PM~17732200-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks man!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

HERE`S ONE THE DOGS USE AS A DOGHOUSE


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Jun 9 2010, 08:48 PM~17741603
> *HERE`S ONE THE DOGS USE AS A DOGHOUSE
> 
> 
> ...


Great pic there! I love it. :biggrin: 

Looks like they are taking shifts on watch patrol. :biggrin:


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 9 2010, 05:50 PM~17741630
> *Great pic there! I love it.  :biggrin:
> 
> Looks like they are taking shifts on watch patrol.  :biggrin:
> *


x2 awesome pic


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@May 5 2010, 09:43 AM~17398494
> *wow mark..thats some realy cool guages homie!!!! love it bro!!!!
> *


dont let him fool you johny, those are stickers :roflmao:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Jun 9 2010, 07:52 PM~17742354
> *dont let him fool you johny, those are stickers :roflmao:
> *


STICKERS WITH TEETH :biggrin:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 9 2010, 06:50 PM~17741630
> *Great pic there! I love it.  :biggrin:
> 
> Looks like they are taking shifts on watch patrol.  :biggrin:
> *


THAT CAR WOULD HAVE MADE A GREAT PATINA`D 59 RAG, THAT`S THE OG PAINT ON THAT SLEAD! 
CALIF. CAR AT IT`S BEST!


----------



## 65impalasfounder (Oct 19, 2008)

Impalas car club!


----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 65impalasfounder_@Jun 9 2010, 09:28 PM~17743477
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet!!!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Jun 9 2010, 05:48 PM~17741603
> *HERE`S ONE THE DOGS USE AS A DOGHOUSE
> 
> 
> ...


thats a badass picture perry :biggrin:


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Jun 9 2010, 06:48 PM~17741603
> *HERE`S ONE THE DOGS USE AS A DOGHOUSE
> 
> 
> ...


damn and i thought my dog was lucky to have a recliner to sleep on.


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

any1 got pics of sickside 59's murals?


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Jun 12 2010, 01:03 PM~17768257
> *any1 got pics of sickside 59's murals?
> *


was in another topic but here u go ..tthis one the 2nd version..


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Jun 12 2010, 12:11 PM~17768324
> *was in another topic but here u go ..tthis one the 2nd version..
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jun 12 2010, 03:32 PM~17769110
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


x 2


----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Jun 12 2010, 02:03 PM~17768257
> *any1 got pics of sickside 59's murals?
> *


Any pics of the car??


----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

Hey guys. I really need a '59 Chevy (Impala) rear passenger bumper bracket. Specifically, I need the bracket that holds the PASSENGER corner to the side of the frame. If anyone has any leads or anything, hit me up. If it's cheap enough, I'll just take a complete bumper if I have to.
Thanks


----------



## luda132 (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by luda132_@Jun 15 2010, 02:31 AM~17786336
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Soo bad!


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)




----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

Hey guys, 

I need to know if the upper trunk floor (the part under the package tray) is the same on a 4 door as it is on a ragtop? I know the trunk floor and the main floor are the same, but I'm not sure about the upper trunk floor. 

Reason I ask is I might buy a 4 door donor car and I'm gonna take the whole floor out of it. 



Any help would be nice.


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Jun 17 2010, 02:17 PM~17815566
> *Hey guys,
> 
> I need to know if the upper trunk floor (the part under the package tray) is the same on a 4 door as it is on a ragtop? I know the trunk floor and the main floor are the same, but I'm not sure about the upper trunk floor.
> ...



I beleive they are the same, except for the little reinforcemnt peice that supports the back of rear seat. but that part can be welded on after. 99.9% sure.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jun 12 2010, 04:32 PM~17769110
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


That is one bad @$$ mural


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)




----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)

ANY THING FOR SALE?


> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Jun 9 2010, 04:06 AM~17735195
> *is it God??
> *


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by vintage1976_@May 29 2010, 01:01 PM~17641466
> *
> 
> 
> ...


need bumper fillers.....pm me if u do bro...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@Jun 18 2010, 03:05 PM~17825746
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@Jun 18 2010, 04:05 PM~17825746
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wow. You've made some huge progress! I remember last year when you chopped it. Now I really can't wait to get my body back on.


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Jun 17 2010, 02:40 PM~17817303
> *I beleive they are the same, except for the little reinforcemnt peice that supports the back of rear seat.  but that part can be welded on after. 99.9% sure.
> *



thanks man!


----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@Jun 18 2010, 02:05 PM~17825746
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  nice love the way that sits


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@Jun 18 2010, 02:05 PM~17825746
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Jun 17 2010, 12:17 PM~17815566
> *Hey guys,
> 
> I need to know if the upper trunk floor (the part under the package tray) is the same on a 4 door as it is on a ragtop? I know the trunk floor and the main floor are the same, but I'm not sure about the upper trunk floor.
> ...


if you use a 4 door make sure you buy a "flat top"(4 door hard top)
then you will be okay


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Jun 23 2010, 08:55 AM~17864972
> *if you use a 4 door make sure you buy a "flat top"(4 door hard top)
> then you will be okay
> *



Really? How come? What are the differences in the 4door hardtop floor and the 4door sedan floor?


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 23 2010, 08:29 AM~17864844
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Jun 12 2010, 01:11 PM~17768324
> *was in another topic but here u go ..tthis one the 2nd version..
> 
> 
> ...


Does anyone know someone here in Texas that can get down on murals anywhere close to this???? Please PM


----------



## 954LIMELIGHT66 (Jul 24, 2007)

NEED A TAIL LIGHT SECTION CUT OFF ANYONE HAVE ONE THANKS LET ME KNOW


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Jun 23 2010, 01:14 PM~17865499
> *Really? How come? What are the differences in the 4door hardtop floor and the 4door sedan floor?
> *



I'm not trying to speak for anyone, especially mr 59., but when you say upper trunk floor, you mean the FLOOR between the inner wheel wells right? i beleive they are the same. The area between the trunk lid and back window, however, is diff. so you'd want a flat top roof style. I beleive this is where the diff is. correct me if i'm wrong, but i'm pretty sure thats what we're talking about.



on a side note, i'm sure you allready know abou the diff in inner wheel well (just like on other rag impalas)

on another side note, I saw a 59 rag at a body shop, where they cut complete 4 dr off its floors/rockers, and dropped a rusted out rag shell over it. bam ! instant new floors with factory seems! can't picture a better way to do it !


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Jun 23 2010, 04:59 PM~17867354
> *
> 
> 
> ...



jealous !!!


actually , i got a question. i've noticed that there is a pretty noticable seem on the underside of the wing, that runs from the corner down to the tailight. (on all the 59s not just yours) do guys fill that area in? lead it? flex point? any opinions?
  :dunno:


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Jun 24 2010, 04:11 PM~17877526
> *jealous !!!
> actually , i got a question.  i've noticed that there is a pretty noticable seem on the underside of the wing, that runs from the corner down to the tailight.  (on all the 59s not just yours) do guys fill that area in?  lead it?  flex point? any opinions?
> :dunno:
> *


ya but its a fucker to sand


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Jun 24 2010, 04:11 PM~17877526
> *jealous !!!
> actually , i got a question.  i've noticed that there is a pretty noticable seem on the underside of the wing, that runs from the corner down to the tailight.  (on all the 59s not just yours) do guys fill that area in?  lead it?  flex point? any opinions?
> :dunno:
> *


I was wondering the same thing


----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by titolokz_@Jun 24 2010, 09:29 PM~17880993
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   nice 59


----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by livinlow64_@Jun 24 2010, 10:39 PM~17881630
> *   nice 59
> *


thanks bro


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

>


----------



## saulgoode (Aug 25, 2009)




----------



## saulgoode (Aug 25, 2009)

1959 four door hardtop CANADAS FINEST!!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Jun 24 2010, 03:07 PM~17877499
> *I'm not trying to speak for anyone, especially mr 59.,  but when you say upper trunk floor, you mean the FLOOR between the inner wheel wells right?  i beleive they are the same.  The area between the trunk lid and back window, however, is diff.  so you'd want a flat top roof style.  I beleive this is where the diff is.  correct me if i'm wrong, but i'm pretty sure thats what we're talking about.
> 
> 
> ...


so your saying the part of the trunk where you would put your luggage or something is different than a 2dr??


----------



## vallero68 (Jul 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by saulgoode_@Jun 27 2010, 11:42 PM~17903992
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PUPPY


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 28 2010, 04:31 AM~17904416
> *so your saying the part of the trunk where you would put your luggage or something is different than a 2dr??
> *



no, what i'm saying is that all the floors are all the same, regardless of 2 or 4 dr. they should be same from toe board under dash, all the way to the back bumper. the only diff should be the inner wheel tubs on rags. when guys do conversions, they want to use "flat top" cars because of the trunk lid area between rear window and opening of trunk.

i don't claim to be any kind of impala expert, but its a issue i have seen first hand.
if someone knows any diff, by all means jump in.


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

looking for a driver door window and door panel! who got the hook up


----------



## Huggies (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Jun 28 2010, 09:34 AM~17905846
> *no, what i'm saying is that all the floors are all the same, regardless of 2 or 4 dr. they should be same from toe board under dash, all the way to the back bumper.  the only diff should be the inner wheel tubs on rags.  when guys do conversions, they want to use "flat top" cars because of the trunk lid area between rear window and opening of trunk.
> 
> i don't claim to be any kind of impala expert, but its a issue i have seen first hand.
> ...



That's pretty interesting and logic!

Do you still have your rag 9 Pete? Any updates? Since the Trey is out, I guess you'll have more time to spend on other projects!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Jun 28 2010, 10:34 AM~17905846
> *no, what i'm saying is that all the floors are all the same, regardless of 2 or 4 dr. they should be same from toe board under dash, all the way to the back bumper.  the only diff should be the inner wheel tubs on rags.  when guys do conversions, they want to use "flat top" cars because of the trunk lid area between rear window and opening of trunk.
> 
> i don't claim to be any kind of impala expert, but its a issue i have seen first hand.
> ...


cool because I just took the time to cut out a trunk floor and I was reading and thinking aww damnnn but I should be good :biggrin:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 29 2010, 12:23 AM~17913778
> *cool because I just took the time to cut out a trunk floor and I was reading and thinking aww damnnn but I should be good :biggrin:
> *


all the trunk floors are the same, 
not all floors are the same, different braces on different models


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Jun 24 2010, 03:11 PM~17877526
> *jealous !!!
> actually , i got a question.  i've noticed that there is a pretty noticable seem on the underside of the wing, that runs from the corner down to the tailight.  (on all the 59s not just yours) do guys fill that area in?  lead it?  flex point? any opinions?
> :dunno:
> *


factory 1/4 panel /tail light panel seam. 
they were leaded over, but most og cars still show part of the seam.


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Jun 29 2010, 02:41 AM~17913918
> *all the trunk floors are the same,
> not all floors are the same, different braces on different models
> *



correct. the conv. has an extra set of floor braces under driver/pass feet area. there is a left and right.

...and good luck finding them !!!


----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by saulgoode_@Jun 27 2010, 11:42 PM~17903992
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

I currently have 2 power seat tracks Bench for sale 1 6 way complete with the correct seat trims and a 4 way also complete with the correct stainless trim abd the other set paintable trims .. missing nothing install and go down to the ground wire. Pm me direct if interested or [email protected] these are bench seat tracks


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## SICK SHOTS (Dec 9, 2008)

had 2 throw Mr. Cartoon's '59 El Co up in the mix, tuff ass ride !!!


----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SICK SHOTS_@Jul 1 2010, 10:01 PM~17940596
> *had 2 throw Mr. Cartoon's '59 El Co up in the mix, tuff ass ride !!!
> 
> 
> ...


SWEET! 
What kind of spotlight is that??? See trailmasters alot, but have never seen that style. I like it.


----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

Hey guys. I have a set of very clean '60 Impala 'caps (4 of them) that came with my '59. My car's getting closer to getting on the road, and I'm thinking I want a set of '59 caps now. If anyone knows of any '59 caps available or if someone wants to trade for my '60 Impala caps, let me know. 
Thanks


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

great cars/video...horrible song !


watch it with volume off !!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DN_LkM8YAp8&feature=related


----------



## Douk (Mar 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jun 28 2010, 03:20 PM~17908823
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pics!!!


----------



## LOW64RAG (Mar 4, 2006)

check this clip out at 1:14 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mwv655uA_Gw
Denzel Washington was rollin in 1981 :biggrin:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOW64RAG_@Jul 5 2010, 04:46 AM~17961196
> *check this clip out at 1:14 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mwv655uA_Gw
> Denzel Washington was rollin in 1981  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 7 2010, 10:49 PM~17989473
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 8 2010, 12:49 AM~17989473
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :scrutinize: :wow:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 7 2010, 10:49 PM~17989473
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: ........ :biggrin:


----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

Got my body and chassis together last night...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@Jul 8 2010, 12:25 AM~17989724
> *:scrutinize:  :wow:
> *


same guy has this one, I keep hoping that one day he will let me get it :biggrin:


----------



## vallero68 (Jul 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 8 2010, 06:47 AM~17990810
> *same guy has this one, I keep hoping that one day he will let me get it  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


THAT WILL B NICE IF U COME UP ON IT :x: :x:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 7 2010, 10:49 PM~17989473
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

whats good 59 riders


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 8 2010, 06:47 AM~17990810
> *same guy has this one, I keep hoping that one day he will let me get it  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


wow...


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FoxCustom_@Jul 8 2010, 07:27 AM~17990593
> *Got my body and chassis together last night...
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 8 2010, 06:47 AM~17990810
> *same guy has this one, I keep hoping that one day he will let me get it  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 i want it


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Jul 2 2010, 02:53 PM~17946257
> *great cars/video...horrible song !
> watch it with volume off !!!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DN_LkM8YAp8&feature=related
> *


great beat actually... words and the whole autotune thing i dont like though.


----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@Jul 8 2010, 03:36 PM~17994007
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Thanks. Can't wait to get it rolling


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## ricardo408 (Jan 3, 2010)

how much is this worth?? no rust with interior not sure about the chrome


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FoxCustom_@Jul 8 2010, 05:27 AM~17990593
> *Got my body and chassis together last night...
> 
> 
> ...


this thing lays!! :0 :cheesy:


----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ivan619_@Jul 11 2010, 12:30 AM~18014391
> *this thing lays!! :0  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

tjones has these two correct power seat tracks for sale 1 4way seattrack complete tested 200.00 and the 6 way powerseat track complete 250.00 firm on both 40.00 if need to be shipped 424-205-7693













































6 way


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)




----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ricardo408_@Jul 11 2010, 06:22 AM~18014327
> *how much is this worth?? no rust with interior not sure about the chrome
> 
> 
> ...


Nothing, pass me the owners # so I can tell him to take it to the scrapyard.













J/K  
I would say anywhere between 2-5K depending on condition/how complete it is, motor, trans, trim etc...


----------



## ricardo408 (Jan 3, 2010)

> *I would say anywhere between 2-5K depending on condition/how complete it is, motor, trans, trim etc...*


well tranny and engine is there.. i think hes asking like 3gs doenst look that bad


----------



## LONNDOGG (Aug 2, 2005)

does anyone know the guy selling the repop cruiser skirt hockey stick moldings on ebay and how to get in touch with him :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## H8R PROOF (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Jul 14 2010, 04:26 AM~18042968
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 BAD ASS FIVE NINE :biggrin:


----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Jul 10 2010, 11:54 PM~18014174
> *
> 
> 
> ...



let me when you wanna get rid of it and i will give you the info on that rag


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jul 18 2010, 05:22 PM~18073867
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vintage1976_@Jul 15 2010, 07:26 PM~18057864
> *
> 
> 
> ...



 :0  :biggrin:


----------



## Erik64SS (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by H8R PROOF_@Jul 15 2010, 01:37 AM~18047246
> *:0 BAD ASS FIVE NINE :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jul 18 2010, 11:22 AM~18073867
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Erik64SS (Oct 22, 2005)

Probably a million people before me who asked this question...

Where can you buy these cruiserskirts??

LinkS????

Thanks


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jul 18 2010, 09:22 AM~18073867
> *
> 
> 
> ...


badass!


----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

Hey guys. I bought a set of factory skirts for my impala and bought new weatherstrips for them. My question is, what is the best way to attach the weather strip to the skirt???
Thanks


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jul 18 2010, 09:22 AM~18073867
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: No more Wires :dunno: ! I LOVE SUPREMES!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Jul 14 2010, 05:26 AM~18042968
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 .. Saw this ride in person in SD at Chicano Park! . . . beautiful and very inspiring!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Jul 20 2010, 06:47 PM~18096118
> *:wow: No more Wires :dunno:  ! I LOVE SUPREMES!
> *


I still got them, just for shows and these to drive around.


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

Anyone know where to get a wiper motor for the 59 at a good price?


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 7 2010, 10:49 PM~17989473
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: Nice..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

I got a pair of 59 grill guard titties for sale in triple chrome, come with all the hardware


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Jul 21 2010, 10:43 AM~18100142
> *.. Saw this ride in person in SD at Chicano Park!  . . . beautiful and very inspiring!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


Thats cool bro, I would like too see that one live sometime.


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jul 25 2010, 02:29 PM~18134961
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Bad ass car/girl/pics! :0


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jul 25 2010, 08:45 AM~18135000
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice. Gothic Gold


----------



## TU MACHO (Jul 7, 2010)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vintage1976_@Jul 15 2010, 10:26 PM~18057864
> *
> 
> 
> ...


are you finally getting started on it?? :0 :0 :biggrin: :happysad:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> :drama: :run:


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Jul 24 2010, 12:54 AM~18128129
> *Thats cool bro, I would like too see that one live sometime.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jul 23 2010, 07:36 PM~18126114
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I'd like to see this one in Impalas Magazine! Because I can't take the picture right.


----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

> :0


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jul 25 2010, 06:29 AM~18134961
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: NICE..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jul 25 2010, 08:33 AM~18134972
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SWEET! :nicoderm:


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)

59 rag stolen :0 :0 :0 :angry: 

not mine but DAMN  i couldnt even imagine 




http://www.myfoxla.com/dpp/news/local/clas...-video-20100725


----------



## S$L$C$ (Dec 18, 2007)

some pics i took


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ClassicPlayer_@Jul 25 2010, 11:54 PM~18141008
> *I'd like to see this one in Impalas Magazine! Because I can't take the picture right.
> 
> 
> ...



:uh: MAN THOSE WHITE WALLS LOOK LIKE A BABOONS ASS!!! :uh:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vintage1976_@Jul 28 2010, 10:47 AM~18163015
> *59 rag stolen  :0  :0  :0  :angry:
> 
> not mine but DAMN    i couldnt even imagine
> ...


 :0


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA+Jul 25 2010, 06:30 AM~18134963-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SWEET color! :wow:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jul 28 2010, 05:53 PM~18167771
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Jul 27 2010, 02:29 PM~18155454
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## S$L$C$ (Dec 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by S$L$C$_@Jul 28 2010, 09:53 AM~18163041
> *some pics i took
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Jun 24 2010, 02:07 PM~17877499
> *I'm not trying to speak for anyone, especially mr 59.,  but when you say upper trunk floor, you mean the FLOOR between the inner wheel wells right?  i beleive they are the same.  The area between the trunk lid and back window, however, is diff.  so you'd want a flat top roof style.  I beleive this is where the diff is.  correct me if i'm wrong, but i'm pretty sure thats what we're talking about.
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah I'm familiar with the difference in rear wheel wells. The part of the trunk floor between the wells is definitely different on the hardtops and rags compared to the sedans. That's a good idea to drop the rag shell over a solid floor like you were saying.


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOW64RAG_@Jul 4 2010, 08:46 PM~17961196
> *check this clip out at 1:14 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mwv655uA_Gw
> Denzel Washington was rollin in 1981  :biggrin:
> *



Damn that was Denzels first movie. It said "introducing" Denzel Washington. 

That 59 rag was BUSTED!


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jul 28 2010, 07:07 PM~18167951
> *:uh: MAN THOSE WHITE WALLS LOOK LIKE A BABOONS ASS!!! :uh:
> *


LOL!!!


----------



## RELIC (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Jul 29 2010, 10:36 PM~18181361
> *Damn that was Denzels first movie. It said "introducing" Denzel Washington.
> 
> That 59 rag was BUSTED!
> *


WOW!
I WONDER WHAT EVER HAPPENED TO THAT RAG?
IT SURE LOOKS LIKE ONE THAT HAS PASTED THROUGH MY HANDS A ONE TIME,,,,,


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jul 25 2010, 06:33 AM~18134972
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*

fishnet....black pantyhose - thick legs.....shows thru the hose* :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Jul 29 2010, 10:36 PM~18181361
> *Damn that was Denzels first movie. It said "introducing" Denzel Washington.
> 
> That 59 rag was BUSTED!
> *


that movie is called carbon copy. good movie. i was just telling someone about it the other day


----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)

Back in about 1996 or 1997 I believe...Oakland LRM Show...


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ant63ss_@Jul 31 2010, 02:26 PM~18194708
> *Back in about 1996 or 1997 I believe...Oakland LRM Show...
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like in Impala heaven :angel: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Jul 30 2010, 04:59 PM~18188632
> *WOW!
> I WONDER WHAT EVER HAPPENED TO THAT RAG?
> IT SURE LOOKS LIKE ONE THAT HAS PASTED THROUGH MY HANDS A ONE TIME,,,,,
> *



And just think... that movie was 1981. That car was only 22 years old at the time. And look how screwed up it was ha ha.


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 31 2010, 07:34 AM~18192504
> *that movie is called carbon copy. good movie. i was just telling someone about it the other day
> *



I'm gonna have to go see if I can find that movie somewhere and watch it.


----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ant63ss_@Jul 31 2010, 03:26 PM~18194708
> *Back in about 1996 or 1997 I believe...Oakland LRM Show...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## carlitosways (Feb 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Apr 24 2007, 08:26 AM~7761564
> *The company (i don't @ the moment) is planning a production run of about 100 vehicles.
> 
> Sits on a Corvette C6 chassis. 57 front end, 59 rear! What u think??  :0
> ...


looks like a 58 from the side as well


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RELIC_@Jul 30 2010, 12:15 PM~18185707
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats bad


----------



## MR.IMP (Jul 22, 2005)

Got some 12 X 60 cruise skirts up for grabs if anyone needs some


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1959-1960-C...=item1e5d76c98d


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ant63ss_@Jul 31 2010, 03:26 PM~18194708
> *Back in about 1996 or 1997 I believe...Oakland LRM Show...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)




----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by livinlow64_@Aug 4 2010, 02:53 AM~18224361
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like the one stolen from GLENDALE.... :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: 



:biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by livinlow64_@Aug 4 2010, 02:53 AM~18224361
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :wow: Bad ass rag..... :nicoderm:


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)

MY PROJECT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GATO *****_@Aug 5 2010, 07:39 PM~18241090
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: whats under the hood?


----------



## menace59 (May 10, 2006)

:biggrin: 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## topdown59 (Jan 2, 2007)

can someone please post a pic of a dinsmore compass mounted on a 59,thanks


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BLVDCRUISER_@Sep 30 2004, 07:10 AM~2257280
> *niner
> *


Fuckin clean :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by menace59_@Aug 6 2010, 11:14 PM~18249211
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



WOW!!! :wow:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ant63ss_@Jul 31 2010, 03:26 PM~18194708
> *Back in about 1996 or 1997 I believe...Oakland LRM Show...
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: DAMN THAT LOOKS LIKE THE SAME COLOR IM PAINTING MTNE RIGHT NOW... WHAT A TRIPP!!!


----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by livinlow64_@Aug 4 2010, 02:53 AM~18224361
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS A BAD ASS 59 RAG


----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by menace59_@Aug 6 2010, 09:14 PM~18249211
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)




----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@Aug 8 2010, 12:01 PM~18257471
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   Definition of Bringing Sexy Back.......................YEAH


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Aug 9 2010, 07:47 PM~18265085
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Erik64SS (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by titolokz_@Aug 7 2010, 07:20 PM~18251802
> *THATS A BAD ASS 59 RAG
> *


x2


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Aug 10 2010, 07:28 AM~18272992
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship:


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Aug 6 2010, 08:43 PM~18248697
> *:thumbsup:  whats under the hood?
> *


NOTHING YET BUT LIL BY LIL GONA GET IT DONE :biggrin:


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Aug 10 2010, 12:32 PM~18276200
> *
> 
> 
> ...


tackle the shit outta her


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Aug 12 2010, 07:29 AM~18291353
> *
> 
> 
> ...





:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## WeSt SiDe LV (Aug 12, 2010)

SOme Sweet Ass RIdez :wow:


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

Posting this up for a homie !

1961 Chevy Impala Bubbletop very clean. The car came to New Mexico from Arizona where I rebuilt it. No rust on the car. Runs and drives. Very clean interior. New Paint throughout including the Floor pan, Fire wall and engine. I have the fender skirts that match. It has a newly rebuilt 283 engine with engraved aluminum billet valve covers, breathers and air cleaner. 350 auto transmission. This car was featured in Lowrider Magazine March, 2010 issue. The car has a four pump engraved hydraulic set up. It also has a new set of 13x7 72 spoke powder coated and engraved Zenith wheels with 5.20Coker tires. Please call for price or if you have any questions. 505-681-5398














































Also for Sale 59 impala Also


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> :cheesy:


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Aug 10 2010, 05:28 AM~18272992
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Aug 12 2010, 06:29 AM~18291353
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)




----------



## Kustom 401K (Dec 7, 2009)

x59


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Aug 13 2010, 10:11 AM~18301508
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by livinlow64_@Aug 14 2010, 05:04 AM~18306988
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Wicked (Mar 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by livinlow64_@Aug 14 2010, 06:04 AM~18306988
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mafiacustoms (Oct 13, 2005)

> nice homie what was that for? e]
> tttttt


----------



## mafiacustoms (Oct 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by olamite_@Mar 26 2007, 02:55 PM~7555424
> *and another......its funny cuz we had lambos, aston martins, phantoms and a whole lot of other shit down there, but this was the only car she took a pic next to, shows you the power these cars have
> 
> 
> ...



ttt


----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

Hey guys, does anyone have a '59 Impala grille in really good shape for sale??? Let me know.

Thanks


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Aug 12 2010, 08:56 PM~18297300
> *Posting this up for a homie !
> 
> 1961 Chevy Impala Bubbletop very clean. The car came to New Mexico from Arizona where I rebuilt it. No rust on the car. Runs and drives. Very clean interior. New Paint throughout including the Floor pan, Fire wall and engine. I have the fender skirts that match. It has a newly rebuilt 283 engine with engraved aluminum billet valve covers, breathers and air cleaner. 350 auto transmission. This car was featured in Lowrider Magazine March, 2010 issue. The car has a four pump engraved hydraulic set up. It also has a new set of 13x7 72 spoke powder coated and engraved Zenith wheels with 5.20Coker tires. Please call for price or if you have any questions. 505-681-5398
> ...


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> :wow:


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

:wow: 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1959-CHEVRO...=US_Cars_Trucks


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

TTT


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)




----------



## daLOWLOW (Nov 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## daLOWLOW (Nov 1, 2004)

just finished painting my 59 i aint seen many done this og gold before


----------



## daLOWLOW (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

NO TRIM?
GONNA GIVE IT A EURO LOOK?


----------



## daLOWLOW (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Aug 26 2010, 07:01 PM~18415684
> *NO TRIM?
> GONNA GIVE IT A EURO LOOK?
> *


no need for the foul language bro haha......trim is definately going back on ive only just started putting it all back together  :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daLOWLOW_@Aug 26 2010, 08:37 PM~18416010
> *no need for the foul language bro haha......trim is definately going back on ive only just started putting it all back together   :biggrin:
> *


but you shaved the trim tabs or whatever was there how come??


----------



## daLOWLOW (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 26 2010, 08:04 PM~18416271
> *but you shaved the trim tabs or whatever was there how come??
> *


when i stripped the car down the holes were already tacked up and shaved and the trim was sikaflexed on so i just need to figure out how im gonna sort that out any dramas i will just redrill the holes


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by daLOWLOW_@Aug 27 2010, 08:05 AM~18418242
> *when i stripped the car down the holes were already tacked up and shaved and the trim was sikaflexed on so i just need to figure out how im gonna sort that out any dramas i will just redrill the holes
> *


Nice paint.  
Keep us updated.


----------



## daLOWLOW (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Aug 27 2010, 02:06 AM~18418578
> *Nice paint.
> Keep us updated.
> *


thanks next pics will be when its finished and rollin


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Posted it before, but I cant get tired of the 5-9´s.


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Aug 28 2010, 04:46 PM~18429284
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Aug 28 2010, 04:40 PM~18429255
> *Posted it before, but I cant get tired of the 5-9´s.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by daLOWLOW_@Aug 26 2010, 06:45 PM~18415525
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Aug 12 2010, 02:29 PM~18291353
> *
> 
> 
> ...


holy!!!


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)




----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

TTT


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Aug 31 2010, 06:36 PM~18453803
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)

For Sale a 1959 Impala 2dr!!!

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?act=ST&f=5&t=558175


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Aug 29 2010, 11:10 AM~18433178
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## EASTBAYALLDAY (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Aug 12 2010, 06:29 AM~18291353
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Bitch is bad


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Sep 2 2010, 08:24 PM~18474193
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SEXXXY


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Sep 2 2010, 08:24 PM~18474193
> *
> 
> 
> ...


more more


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 3 2010, 03:54 AM~18476531
> *more more
> *


----------



## ricardo408 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Sep 3 2010, 01:40 PM~18480348
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 nice


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

-SlwgkWDCjE&


----------



## Just_Looking (Feb 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Sep 7 2010, 06:46 AM~18504935
> *-SlwgkWDCjE&
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Sep 3 2010, 02:40 PM~18480348
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

]







[/


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)




----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)




----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Sep 12 2010, 07:06 AM~18546177
> *
> 
> 
> ...



HOLY SHIT!!!

That is such a beautiful 59! I love how the frame matches the color in the chrome!


----------



## Loco68 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Sep 12 2010, 07:06 AM~18546177
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  Clean..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)




----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Sep 12 2010, 07:06 AM~18546177
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> :cheesy:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)




----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

Pics from '07 Super Show.


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Heres some pics I took this summer.
Unfortunatly no lowriders...Thats how it is in Sweden. :happysad:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Some more...


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

Homie Sams 59


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)




----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

TTT...cant get enough..


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)




----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Sep 26 2010, 10:59 AM~18664603
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by livinlow64_@Sep 26 2010, 11:02 PM~18665938
> *:0
> *


X2! 
I love 59´s with paintschemes you dont see every day.
Like this one...


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Sep 27 2010, 08:37 AM~18671695
> *X2!
> I love 59´s with paintschemes you dont see every day.
> Like this one...
> ...


Yeah X2 this 59 is 1 of my fav 59 verts


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Sep 27 2010, 08:37 AM~18671695
> *X2!
> I love 59´s with paintschemes you dont see every day.
> Like this one...
> ...


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Sep 14 2010, 06:21 AM~18562825
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by S.J convrt59_@Sep 26 2010, 02:08 AM~18663236
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: *N* :thumbsup:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> :0


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Sep 29 2010, 10:00 AM~18691672
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 . . U just made my day Uce! . . that's my bucket right there this past weekend, just parked it and checked out a really nice local hot-rod show! :biggrin:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Sep 29 2010, 11:00 AM~18691672
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

> > :0
> 
> 
> 
> anymore pics of this one? interior? anything?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 27 2010, 12:45 PM~18673107
> *
> 
> 
> ...


has anybody put one of these full floors on there ride from cars inc??Just wondering if you had trouble where the hump is in the front it seems to not be tall enough so when it straights out by the pedal and on the other side there its like 1 1/2" to 2" too high??


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Sep 29 2010, 01:29 PM~18693674
> *. . U just made my day Uce! . . that's my bucket right there this past weekend, just parked it and checked out a really nice local hot-rod show!  :biggrin:
> *


*no prob man...and dat aint no bucket :biggrin: i seen u parking it and after i parked i went right over and snapped dat pic...* :thumbsup:


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 29 2010, 06:47 PM~18694766
> *has anybody put one of these full floors on there ride from cars inc??Just wondering if you had trouble where the hump is in the front it seems to not be tall enough so when it straights out by the pedal and on the other side there its like 1 1/2" to 2" too high??
> *



now, i have never claimed to be an expert in impalas, but I was told, supossedly from the guy that supplied the floors to cars inc, that they are actually for a 60, and that a 60 is a little diff. now i find that hard to believe, but your also not the first one that has noticed a fitment problem with those floors. i would like to hear from someone that put them in a 60 and see what they have to say. he ytold me that the center hump on the 60 is diff from 59. you wouldn't think so, but i can tell you from some shit i've got going on right now, there are alot of diff from 60s to 59 that you would think were the same.


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Sep 29 2010, 05:25 PM~18695041
> *no prob man...and dat aint no bucket :biggrin: i seen u parking it and after i parked i went right over and snapped dat pic... :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: .. Thank you! 
All the rides on here are incredible! Very inspiring to me, but it all can be a bit intimidating at times, I don't know scrap about the parts and accessories and history and maintance of these treasures compared to most of the riders here; however, I do enjoy working on, learning and specially ridin' in it... I have a ways to go, but spending time with her I swear feels as good as Pie! :biggrin: . . Serious!


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Sep 30 2010, 05:49 AM~18698062
> *:biggrin: .. Thank you!
> All the rides on here are incredible! Very inspiring to me, but it all can be a bit intimidating at times, I don't know scrap about the parts and accessories and history and maintance of these treasures compared to most of the riders here; however, I do enjoy working on, learning and specially ridin' in it... I have a ways to go, but spending time with her I swear feels as good as Pie! :biggrin: . . Serious!
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## KLIQUESD (Dec 26, 2008)

KLIQUE San Diego Car


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KLIQUESD_@Sep 29 2010, 10:40 PM~18698467
> *KLIQUE San Diego Car
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :h5:


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Sep 29 2010, 09:49 PM~18698062
> *:biggrin: .. Thank you!
> All the rides on here are incredible! Very inspiring to me, but it all can be a bit intimidating at times, I don't know scrap about the parts and accessories and history and maintance of these treasures compared to most of the riders here; however, I do enjoy working on, learning and specially ridin' in it... I have a ways to go, but spending time with her I swear feels as good as Pie! :biggrin: . . Serious!
> *


my favorite year is a 59 and i got alot to learn bout all dat stuff to in case i actually get to own a 59 in my life :roflmao:


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

1959 Chevy Accessories and Cost 

Air Conditioning $449.90 
Antenna $785 
Antenna Dummy $6.25 
Autronic Eye $49.75 
Seat Belts $12.50 
Power Brakes $40.00 
Locking Gas Cap $$3.25 
Continental Wheel Carrier $186.00 
Electric Clock $17.95 
Compass $7.75 
Litter Container $$3.90 
Accelerator Pedal Cover $1.50 
Wheel Covers $23.00 
Cushion Air Ride $7.80 
Tissue Dispenser $4.90 
License Plate Frame $2.50 
Glareshade $15.75 
Rear Seat Speaker Grille $2.35 
Spot Lamp $18.95 
Vent Shades $9.95 
Windshield Washer Deluxe $12.95 
Windshield Washer $8.95 
Door Edge Guard $3.25 
Front Bumper Grill Guard $29.50 
Shoulder Harness $13.50 
Heater & Defroster Deluxe $75.00 
Heater & Defroster Recirculation $48.50 
Tool Kit $4.35 
Cigarette Lighter $3.50 
Floor Mats $1.85 
Floor Mats Contour $6.95 
Outside Rear View Mirror $4.45 
Non Glare Rear View Mirror $5.35 
Vanity Visor $2.40 
Front Fender Ornaments $5.50 
Radio Manuel $58.25 
Radio Push Button $78.50 
Radio Wonder Bar $116.00 
Insect Screen $1.35 
Door Handle Shield $1.95 
Speedminder $19.95 
Spinner Wheels $10.75 
Exhaust Ports $9.50 



yeah, i'll take a couple those items please...


----------



## RAG 6T1 (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KLIQUESD_@Sep 29 2010, 10:40 PM~18698467
> *KLIQUE San Diego Car
> 
> 
> ...



THATS A NICE 9


----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KLIQUESD_@Sep 29 2010, 10:40 PM~18698467
> *KLIQUE San Diego Car
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

any 59 owners have the "smaller version" aftermarket steering wheel in their ride? or know anyone that does? or have even seen one in a car in person? or at least a pic?

:dunno:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Sep 30 2010, 05:18 PM~18704025
> *any 59 owners have the "smaller version" aftermarket steering wheel in their ride? or know anyone that does?  or have even seen one in a car in person?  or at least a pic?
> 
> :dunno:
> *


The repop ones? If so ill post a pic up later on tonight!


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Sep 29 2010, 03:38 PM~18693753
> *anymore pics of this one? interior? anything?
> *


* I have some pictures of that car I took at that same exact show ill post up. Clean ass car!!! *


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Sep 30 2010, 04:18 PM~18704025
> *any 59 owners have the "smaller version" aftermarket steering wheel in their ride? or know anyone that does?  or have even seen one in a car in person?  or at least a pic?
> 
> :dunno:
> *


I've seen the wheel at Turkey Run, it is smaller.


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Sep 30 2010, 06:19 PM~18704042
> *The repop ones? If so ill post a pic up later on tonight!
> *


yeah, the repop ones. just curious to see if anyone has tried one out yet. how they look, is it real noticable once in the car. it allways seems like the steering wheel is right in your space in these impalas. and does it get worse if your use an aftermarket steering coloum like ididit, etc.


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Sep 30 2010, 06:23 PM~18704075
> * I have some pictures of that car I took at that same exact show ill post up. Clean ass car!!!
> *



would love to see em'. i plan on doing mine similar color combo, grey n black, but curious to see if he used og interior, or og interior w/ diff ccustom color combo


oh, and thanks !!! package showed up today !!! i'll let you know on other stuff asap.


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Oct 1 2010, 10:42 AM~18710839
> *yeah, the repop ones.  just curious to see if anyone has tried one out yet.  how they look, is it real noticable once in the car.  it allways seems like the steering wheel is right in your space in these impalas.  and does it get worse if your use an aftermarket steering coloum like ididit, etc.
> *


x2, I have the ididit and the wheel is really up close now.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KLIQUESD_@Sep 29 2010, 09:40 PM~18698467
> *KLIQUE San Diego Car
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

Does anyone have any pics of gothic gold and satin beige '59 's??? If so, could you post them? I need them for inspiration  

Thanks!


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Sep 30 2010, 01:54 PM~18702170
> *1959 Chevy Accessories and Cost
> 
> Air Conditioning $449.90
> ...



how much for everything shipped? :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: 
man I wish you could get that shit at those prices :biggrin:


----------



## daLOWLOW (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Oct 4 2010, 04:00 PM~18733085
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Yep! Gothic Gold alright! Those are some sad photos...the video seems worse


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Sep 29 2010, 08:42 PM~18696578
> *now, i have never claimed to be an expert in impalas, but I was told, supossedly from the guy that supplied the floors to cars inc, that they are actually for a 60, and that a 60 is a little diff.  now i find that hard to believe, but your also not the first one that has noticed a fitment problem with those floors.  i would like to hear from someone that put them in a 60 and see what they have to say. he ytold me that the center hump on the 60 is diff from 59.  you wouldn't think so, but i can tell you from some shit i've got going on right now, there are alot of diff from 60s to 59 that you would think were the same.
> *


That must be it because I got it from cars inc and it was molded from a 60. I did finally get it all in there correctly. I did however have to massage the metal a tad with a rubber mallet a regular ball pin hammer and I used self tapping screws to get the metal together. I did plug weld it and the screws are removed and I welded in them holes as well so I'm real happy.


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 6 2010, 02:15 AM~18748700
> *That must be it because I got it from cars inc and it was molded from a 60. I did finally get it all in there correctly. I did however have to massage the metal a tad with a rubber mallet a regular ball pin hammer and I used self tapping screws to get the metal together. I did plug weld it and the screws are removed and I welded in them holes as well so I'm real happy.
> *


did u order the floors? andhow long did it take for cars1 to deliver the floors to u?


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 6 2010, 06:15 AM~18748700
> *That must be it because I got it from cars inc and it was molded from a 60. I did finally get it all in there correctly. I did however have to massage the metal a tad with a rubber mallet a regular ball pin hammer and I used self tapping screws to get the metal together. I did plug weld it and the screws are removed and I welded in them holes as well so I'm real happy.
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Oct 4 2010, 04:16 PM~18734139
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619+Oct 6 2010, 08:48 AM~18749556-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


all welded in


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 6 2010, 06:20 PM~18753152
> *I ordered the one piece floor and they delivered quick
> 
> all welded in
> ...


arn't you gunna weld the floors to the braces?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Oct 6 2010, 06:23 PM~18754064
> *arn't you gunna weld the floors to the braces?
> *


yes I am but I'm adding new braces they were all rotted out and it's my first time doing this so just learning but I'll get it


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Oct 5 2010, 06:55 AM~18739182
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Slo did a good job on the two tone and the conti kit. Won best lowrider in Corpus Christi Heatwave this past weekend


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 6 2010, 09:16 PM~18754516
> *yes I am but I'm adding new braces they were all rotted out and it's my first time doing this so just learning but I'll get it
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

]







[/


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Oct 8 2010, 07:28 AM~18765776
> *
> 
> 
> ...



That a rad picture!


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Sep 29 2010, 08:22 AM~18691465
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :0


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

Hey guys I need some 1959 BelAir 2 door hardtop trim. I actually only need the drivers door, but I figured if anybody had a set they would most likely want to sell the complete set. 

If anyone has this trim please hit me up. I know it's pretty rare, but it's gotta be out there somewhere.


----------



## THEE REAL OG RYDER (Oct 8, 2010)

neat...


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Oct 8 2010, 09:19 AM~18765709
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

*2010 las vegas supershow...*


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

*2010 las vegas supershow...*


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

*2010 las vegas supershow...*


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

*2010 las vegas supershow...*


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

*2010 las vegas supershow...*


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by daLOWLOW_@Aug 26 2010, 11:05 PM~18418242
> *when i stripped the car down the holes were already tacked up and shaved and the trim was sikaflexed on so i just need to figure out how im gonna sort that out any dramas i will just redrill the holes
> *


i gotta do the same thing on my 59's quarters... not really lookin forward to it


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

My dream ride mayne. ... hopefully wen I'm old n grey, ridin still! Beautiful cars! !


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

Does anyone have a set of rear valances laying around with the reverse light holes in them? I want to put a set on my 59 and I need a template to cut the holes with. I'll paypal ya 5 bucks to cover your troubles and a stamp :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Oct 19 2010, 05:38 PM~18853860
> *Does anyone have a set of rear valances laying around with the reverse light holes in them? I want to put a set on my 59 and I need a template to cut the holes with. I'll paypal ya 5 bucks to cover your troubles and a stamp :biggrin:
> *


mine doesn't have the reverse lights either does anybody know whats up with that??


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 21 2010, 05:51 AM~18868521
> *mine doesn't have the reverse lights either does anybody know whats up with that??
> *


.. I believe they were an option back then..
...And I might be able to get those templates for them if anyone still needs them..!


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Oct 13 2010, 03:52 PM~18801149
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: fuck man thats nice


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

X2!


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Oct 16 2010, 03:27 AM~18825496
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 .. Thanks Uce! didn't even realize there was palm trees when u and I were running that errand! :thumbsup:


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)




----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

Lookin good!


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Oct 21 2010, 11:57 PM~18877104
> *X2!
> 
> 
> ...






ONE OF THE CLEANEST HARD AROUND :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@Oct 22 2010, 06:11 PM~18883721
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Oct 22 2010, 03:55 PM~18882790
> *.. Thanks Uce! didn't even realize there was palm trees when u and I were running that errand!   :thumbsup:
> *


That's the reason I was willing to get run over to get that shot


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

TTT


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)




----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 21 2010, 07:51 AM~18868521
> *mine doesn't have the reverse lights either does anybody know whats up with that??
> *


yah, it was an option. When i told the guy that was inspecting my car that it was, I dont think he believed me


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@Oct 23 2010, 11:48 PM~18892248
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Oct 25 2010, 07:01 PM~18905553
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a beautiful car :worship:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Oct 19 2010, 05:38 PM~18853860
> *Does anyone have a set of rear valances laying around with the reverse light holes in them? I want to put a set on my 59 and I need a template to cut the holes with. I'll paypal ya 5 bucks to cover your troubles and a stamp :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Anyone got some pics of this 59?


----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)

> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## topdown59 (Jan 2, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Oct 28 2010, 01:18 PM~18932774
> *Anyone got some pics of this 59?
> 
> 
> ...


NICE NINE, BUT THE 14" CRUISERS LOOK LIKE CACA.......


----------



## MILGON (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Oct 25 2010, 05:01 PM~18905553
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, I think this cars is for sale. If someone is interested hit up thomas or junior from the Imperials. Bad ass ride. :biggrin:


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

. . Just thought I'd give it a shot:

.. I have a pair of '58 paint-divers, does anyone want to trade for a pair of dividers for a '59..!!!?  

. . It's for a good cause; . . for my bucket ! :biggrin:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Oct 29 2010, 02:47 AM~18934904
> *NICE NINE, BUT THE 14" CRUISERS LOOK LIKE CACA.......
> *


Agree, goes up way too high.


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Oct 29 2010, 12:40 AM~18937952
> *Agree, goes up way too high.
> *


x59


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Pretty sweet vid featuring a 59 and a 60 vert.


----------



## RAG 6T1 (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Oct 29 2010, 11:00 AM~18940361
> *Pretty sweet vid featuring a 59 and a 60 vert.
> 
> 
> ...



BAD ASS RIDES


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Oct 29 2010, 12:00 PM~18940361
> *Pretty sweet vid featuring a 59 and a 60 vert.
> 
> 
> ...


.. hanks for sharing Uce!
.. . wished they played it out here and remind all these new loli-pop rappers what a video is suppose to look like! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Oct 29 2010, 11:00 AM~18940361
> *Pretty sweet vid featuring a 59 and a 60 vert.
> 
> 
> ...


BADASS VIDEO.........PERIOD


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Oct 31 2010, 05:38 AM~18950059
> *.. hanks for sharing Uce!
> .. . wished they played it out here and remind all these new loli-pop rappers what a video is suppose to look like!  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


Aint that the truth!


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Oct 30 2010, 09:45 PM~18950101
> *BADASS VIDEO.........PERIOD
> *


RIDICULOUS !!!!!!!!! :run: BAD ASSSSSSSSS !!!!!!!!


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

TTT


----------



## MR.IMP (Jul 22, 2005)

Trailmaster for sale if anyone needs it:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1958-1959-6...=item1e5f7cd000


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Oct 30 2010, 10:45 PM~18950101
> *BADASS VIDEO.........PERIOD
> *


yup I liked the way he spun the car around in the beginning


----------



## Firme48 (Jan 23, 2009)

1959 chevy impala for sale 348 motor clean title never been wrecked car is all complete these pictures are recent pics what the car looks like.
car location salt lake city utah asking price (7,500) O.B.O 
for more info p.m me i am the owner of the car and will negociate all deals....


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## KASPAR_KUSTOMS (Feb 24, 2007)

here is an old vid and a new one from this past summer....


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Nov 6 2010, 05:57 AM~18999795
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :wow: :wow:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

DOES ANYONE HAVE PICTURES OF AN ORIGINAL 59 RIM WITHOUT THE THE HUBCAP? SOMEONE POST PICS PLEASE. uffin:


----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrocha1964_@Nov 6 2010, 11:55 AM~19001788
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANK YOU SIR.


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Oct 19 2010, 03:38 PM~18853860
> *Does anyone have a set of rear valances laying around with the reverse light holes in them? I want to put a set on my 59 and I need a template to cut the holes with. I'll paypal ya 5 bucks to cover your troubles and a stamp :biggrin:
> *


if you still need templates p.m. me im restoring my rear valances this week


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## 13foxtrot (Jan 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Nov 7 2010, 09:19 PM~19011821
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that color is sick bro whats it called


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Nov 7 2010, 06:07 PM~19009129
> *if you still need templates p.m. me im restoring my rear valances this week
> *


Thanks homie, but I actually just got it this past week


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 13foxtrot_@Nov 8 2010, 12:38 AM~19013583
> *that color is sick bro whats it called
> *


blue :biggrin:


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

.. Does anyone have a passnger side rocker molding that they want to get rid of; I have a driver side ..


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Nov 4 2010, 04:50 AM~18982336
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :wow:  :cheesy: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :naughty:


----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Nov 9 2010, 06:16 AM~19023859
> *.. Does anyone have a passnger side rocker molding that they want to get rid of; I have a driver side ..
> *


I have a drivers side too!~!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)

FIELD OF DREAMS !!!!!!


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## El Eazy-e (May 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Sep 11 2010, 07:31 PM~18544232
> *]
> 
> 
> ...


think thats an el camino


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Eazy-e_@Nov 11 2010, 09:05 PM~19046715
> *think thats an el camino
> *


I think it's a wagon................... :biggrin:


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Nov 11 2010, 08:20 PM~19046860
> *I think it's a wagon................... :biggrin:
> *


i think its a hardtop :biggrin:


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 585960_@Nov 11 2010, 10:50 PM~19047143
> *i think its a hardtop :biggrin:
> *


six fo :dunno:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Nov 15 2010, 02:15 PM~19070972
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Firm pic, firm ride.


----------



## ~NYK~ (Oct 10, 2010)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Nov 15 2010, 11:24 AM~19072076
> *Firm pic, firm ride.
> *


thanks


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Nov 15 2010, 03:23 PM~19074472
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Nov 15 2010, 03:23 PM~19074472
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

Anyone have the chrome that separates the two-tone paint for the passenger side cant find one ?


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Nov 15 2010, 07:35 PM~19076765
> *Anyone have the chrome that separates the two-tone paint for the passenger side cant find one ?
> *


THE LITTLE PAINT DIVIDER OR THE QUATER STAINLESS ??? GOT THE PAINT DIVIDERS !!!!


----------



## CREEPIN (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 585960_@Nov 11 2010, 03:40 PM~19044466
> *FIELD OF DREAMS !!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


VERY NICE ART WORK!


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CREEPIN_@Nov 15 2010, 09:11 PM~19078068
> *VERY NICE ART WORK!
> *


I THOUGHT SO TOO LOOKS LIKE THEY WENT GREEN !!


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Nov 8 2010, 02:52 PM~19017691
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :wow:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Nov 15 2010, 03:23 PM~19074472
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 585960_@Nov 15 2010, 09:23 PM~19077394
> *THE LITTLE PAINT DIVIDER OR THE QUATER STAINLESS ??? GOT THE PAINT DIVIDERS !!!!
> *


 .. Anyone want to trade a pair of '59 paint dividers for a pair of '58s I got !!!??? :x: :x:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@Nov 11 2010, 08:38 PM~19047558
> *six fo :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :no: :no:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Nov 16 2010, 07:46 PM~19086110
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :boink:


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Nov 15 2010, 07:35 PM~19076765
> *Anyone have the chrome that separates the two-tone paint for the passenger side cant find one ?
> *


Craigslist! I see a lot of them.


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Nov 16 2010, 06:46 PM~19086110
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## SEISKUATROSS (Oct 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by menace59_@Aug 6 2010, 09:14 PM~18249211
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 spechiess nice and simple.


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Nov 20 2010, 10:57 PM~19121958
> *
> 
> 
> ...


badass.love that plate.thats too creative :thumbsup:


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Nov 20 2010, 10:57 PM~19121958
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*MY JAWDROPPED! :cheesy: :cheesy: *


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Nov 20 2010, 10:57 PM~19121958
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NASTY !!!!!!!!


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Nov 16 2010, 06:46 PM~19086110
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :wow:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Nov 20 2010, 09:57 PM~19121958
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that third brake light is preety dope too..


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by crazymexicano101_@Nov 21 2010, 02:35 AM~19122225
> *badass.love that plate.thats too creative  :thumbsup:
> *


its not custom, them plates are stock in japan


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

My brothers 59 in the starting stage


----------



## ml2009 (Jul 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Nov 23 2010, 10:19 PM~19148872
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Nov 23 2010, 10:19 PM~19148872
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)




----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Nov 24 2010, 06:19 AM~19148872
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks damn good!


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Nov 25 2010, 05:19 PM~19164960
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Nov 23 2010, 10:19 PM~19148872
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*lookin good! :h5:*


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks for the props, were goin all red with white stripe.


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Nov 25 2010, 10:32 PM~19166793
> *Thanks for the props, were goin all red with white stripe.
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: 
*nice!*


----------



## El Eazy-e (May 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Nov 11 2010, 07:20 PM~19046860
> *I think it's a wagon................... :biggrin:
> *


 wat ever it is its a 59


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Nov 25 2010, 08:19 PM~19164960
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## topdown59 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Nov 25 2010, 06:19 PM~19164960
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Nov 25 2010, 07:19 PM~19164960
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice :wow:


----------



## LOWRAIDER59 (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Nov 25 2010, 09:33 PM~19166322
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS RIDE HOMIE


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Nov 25 2010, 09:19 PM~19164960
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Clean 59!


----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Nov 25 2010, 06:19 PM~19164960
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

* NEW ON THE LOWRIDER MAGAZINE WEBSITE.................*


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Nov 27 2010, 11:07 PM~19179973
> * NEW ON THE LOWRIDER MAGAZINE WEBSITE.................
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Nov 28 2010, 07:07 AM~19179973
> * NEW ON THE LOWRIDER MAGAZINE WEBSITE.................
> 
> 
> ...


 :boink:


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Nov 27 2010, 11:07 PM~19179973
> * NEW ON THE LOWRIDER MAGAZINE WEBSITE.................
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Nov 27 2010, 11:07 PM~19179973
> * NEW ON THE LOWRIDER MAGAZINE WEBSITE.................
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 28 2010, 03:04 AM~19180908
> *
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :wow:


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Nov 23 2010, 10:19 PM~19148872
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  Looks good bro....


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Nov 23 2010, 03:51 PM~19145113
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  Nice.... :biggrin:


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Nov 27 2010, 11:07 PM~19179973
> * NEW ON THE LOWRIDER MAGAZINE WEBSITE.................
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 28 2010, 06:04 AM~19180908
> *
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Nov 27 2010, 11:07 PM~19179973
> * NEW ON THE LOWRIDER MAGAZINE WEBSITE.................
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

:0 











:thumbsup:


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ShakeRoks_@Nov 30 2010, 11:16 AM~19200661
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


X59!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)




----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Nov 30 2010, 04:04 PM~19202424
> *I have a very nice set of 12X60 cruiser skirts for sale in the Houston area (Can ship if need be) for a 1959 or a 1960. No rot on them just some surface rust on the back side that should clean up just fine. Very straight overall so wont take much to get them ready for paint. Hockey sticks are straight for the most part with very very small dings here and there. Scuff pads are also nice with no big dents. Asking $1,050 plus shipping cost.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)




----------



## CREEPIN (Jun 27, 2006)

I'VE GOT A SUPER NICE 59 H/T UP FOR SALE. CALL FOR INFO. SERIOUS INQUIRES PLEASE. 1-575-420-1494


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)




----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Dec 1 2010, 03:32 AM~19204714
> *:0
> *


Are you getting those Cisco?


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CREEPIN_@Nov 30 2010, 08:55 PM~19204949
> *I'VE GOT A SUPER NICE 59 H/T UP FOR SALE. CALL FOR INFO. SERIOUS INQUIRES PLEASE. 1-575-420-1494
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Dec 1 2010, 03:00 AM~19207666
> *Are you getting those Cisco?
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Dec 1 2010, 02:00 AM~19207666
> *Are you getting those Cisco?
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: . . :yes:


----------



## SPIDER1959VERT (Feb 2, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Dec 1 2010, 06:22 PM~19209313
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  . . :yes:
> *


Good stuff homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

. . Can't wait to get them ready and slap them on there!  


(..along with a couple other things :biggrin: )


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)




----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Nov 30 2010, 02:24 PM~19201171
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this one looks tight where can I see more pics of this ride


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 585960_@Nov 30 2010, 07:49 PM~19204893
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Nov 30 2010, 02:03 PM~19202414
> *I have a clean pair of cruiser skirts for sale. For the most part straight with no rust. Asking $470 plus shipping cost via ups.
> 
> 
> ...


sold!!!
:biggrin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 585960_@Nov 30 2010, 06:49 PM~19204893
> *
> 
> 
> ...


must be nice pelotero!!
:biggrin:


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Dec 2 2010, 02:04 PM~19220633
> *must be nice pelotero!!
> :biggrin:
> *


TU SABES !!!!! :biggrin: I TRY MY BEST !!


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Dec 2 2010, 03:03 PM~19220624
> *sold!!!
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 585960_@Dec 2 2010, 03:54 PM~19221776
> *TU SABES !!!!! :biggrin: I TRY MY BEST !!
> *


CUANDO SEA GRANDE QUIERO SER COMO TU!!
:biggrin:


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Dec 3 2010, 12:39 AM~19225952
> *CUANDO SEA GRANDE QUIERO SER COMO TU!!
> :biggrin:
> *


YO TAMBIEN !!!!! X599999!!! YOUR NOT DOIN TO BAD YOUR SELF I SEE YOU !


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Dec 3 2010, 02:58 PM~19230124
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)




----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RdnLow63_@Dec 3 2010, 10:32 PM~19233651
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Dec 4 2010, 10:06 AM~19234707
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

One of my projects I have in Texas will open up a shop soon to start working on this cars.


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

One of my projects I have in Texas will open up a shop soon to start working on this cars.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA+Oct 13 2010, 01:52 PM~18801149-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 585960_@Dec 3 2010, 05:59 AM~19226958
> *YO TAMBIEN !!!!! X599999!!! YOUR NOT DOIN TO BAD YOUR SELF I SEE YOU !
> *


shhhhhhhh!!
bajita la mano!!!
:biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Dec 3 2010, 03:58 PM~19230124
> *
> 
> 
> ...


any more of the babe she's bangin?


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)

two model of gm never got produced!


----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

Wow. Those are really cool concepts, love the side trim on the bel air sport coupe.


Does anyone have a good pics of '59's with Sanco blinds....I wonder if there's a set that would fit in a '59 sedan rear window????


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

http://images.google.com/images?&hl=en&q=c...w=1024&bih=1052

take a look inside!


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 6 2010, 09:44 PM~19254042
> *http://images.google.com/images?&hl=en&q=c...w=1024&bih=1052
> 
> take a look inside!
> *


Thanks for posting that, Ive had some of them but now I got them all!  
Love those pics, so much soul and movement in them.


----------



## topdown59 (Jan 2, 2007)

had a good time playin in the rain


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Dec 6 2010, 05:13 PM~19255371
> *Thanks for posting that, Ive had some of them but now I got them all!
> Love those pics, so much soul and movement in them.
> *


notice how none have front clips? ever wonder on an original car, the patina is always different on the front clips?
the clips were painted at a different location.
these pics are from the GM tarrytown plant


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by topdown59_@Dec 6 2010, 05:22 PM~19255940
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 7 2010, 02:09 AM~19256366
> *notice how none have  front clips? ever wonder on an original car, the patina is always different on the front clips?
> the clips were painted at a different location.
> these pics are from the GM tarrytown plant
> *


Didnt know that, so they painted and assembled the whole front clips at a different place and transported to the plant for final assembly on the cars?


----------



## Lil' Joe (Nov 24, 2010)

These are best of all lowriders, 1959 Impalas! :biggrin:


----------



## RAG 6T1 (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by topdown59_@Dec 6 2010, 05:22 PM~19255940
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Damn my dream car right there :cheesy:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Dec 7 2010, 04:00 PM~19264682
> *Didnt know that, so they painted and assembled the whole front clips at a different place and transported to the plant for final assembly on the cars?
> *


look at the old patina`d cars skim gets,you`ll see the clips never match


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lil' Joe_@Dec 7 2010, 03:16 PM~19264823
> *These are best of all lowriders, 1959 Impalas!  :biggrin:
> *


X59999999999999!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)

ANYBODY GOT A TILT STEERING FOT THE 59 ?????? :wow:


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)




----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Nov 20 2010, 11:57 PM~19121958
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 585960_@Nov 30 2010, 07:49 PM~19204893
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@Dec 7 2010, 11:15 PM~19268936
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this looks better with the long trunk lid


----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by topdown59_@Dec 6 2010, 05:22 PM~19255940
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 585960_@Nov 30 2010, 07:49 PM~19204893
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: Im in the market for one just like that.


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 585960_@Nov 30 2010, 09:32 PM~19206031
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :twak: :banghead: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Nov 20 2010, 10:57 PM~19121958
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: Bad Ass rag top..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by topdown59_@Dec 6 2010, 06:22 PM~19255940
> *
> 
> 
> ...


love this one


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Dec 12 2010, 02:14 AM~19305851
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@Dec 7 2010, 11:15 PM~19268936
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Any idea where I can find these tires? :wow:


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ShakeRoks_@Dec 12 2010, 10:56 PM~19311370
> *Any idea where I can find these tires?  :wow:
> *


no but the car is on ebay


----------



## topdown59 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by topdown59_@Dec 13 2010, 05:49 PM~19317849
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## VIEJITOS_SAN_DIEGO (Apr 6, 2009)




----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS_SAN_DIEGO_@Dec 13 2010, 06:32 PM~19318199
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS_SAN_DIEGO_@Dec 13 2010, 06:32 PM~19318199
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THE DREAM TEAM !!!!!!!MY FAVORITE!!!!!!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS_SAN_DIEGO_@Dec 13 2010, 05:32 PM~19318199
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BADDDDD MOOTTTHHERRR!!
RIGHT HERER!! :wow: :wow:


----------



## mr.mayhem (Jul 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RdnLow63_@Dec 3 2010, 10:26 PM~19233603
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS_SAN_DIEGO_@Dec 13 2010, 07:32 PM~19318199
> *
> 
> 
> ...


one bad ass droptop


----------



## Road Warrior (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## Road Warrior (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## Road Warrior (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## Road Warrior (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## Road Warrior (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## Road Warrior (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Road Warrior_@Dec 15 2010, 09:27 AM~19332508
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 
Any engine compartment pics?


----------



## Road Warrior (Jun 28, 2007)

Batteries died before I could get the chance :angry:


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS_SAN_DIEGO_@Dec 13 2010, 08:32 PM~19318199
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Road Warrior_@Dec 15 2010, 09:30 AM~19332538
> *
> 
> 
> ...


man james was that over near u?


----------



## MR.IMP (Jul 22, 2005)

I got some super clean 12 X 60 cruiser skirts if anyone is interested?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1959-60-Che...sQ5fAccessories


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.IMP_@Dec 15 2010, 09:06 PM~19337836
> *I got some super clean 12 X 60 cruiser skirts if anyone is interested?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1959-60-Che...sQ5fAccessories
> *


i have a set of scuff guards for them to finish them off$250.00


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 15 2010, 08:50 PM~19338197
> *i have a set of scuff guards for them to finish them off$250.00
> *


turnpike ????? 4 squqres?? :wow:


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS_SAN_DIEGO_@Dec 13 2010, 06:32 PM~19318199
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  bad ass..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS_SAN_DIEGO_@Dec 13 2010, 06:32 PM~19318199
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass 59 :worship: :worship:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Road Warrior (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Dec 15 2010, 07:23 PM~19337457
> *man james was that over near u?
> *



Hey man what's up. Yep this was taken at a local show about a year ago. How rare are those Levelairs. Only thing missing is front grille guard :biggrin:


----------



## willdecletjr (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Sep 26 2010, 12:59 PM~18664603
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice color combo !


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

:wow: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Impala-2-do...=item3cb36622ab

Not mine, just found this morning!


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS_SAN_DIEGO_@Dec 13 2010, 06:32 PM~19318199
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Dec 12 2010, 02:14 AM~19305851
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Dec 16 2010, 05:59 AM~19341358
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Dec 16 2010, 07:58 AM~19341354
> *
> 
> 
> ...


One of my favorites!


----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Dec 16 2010, 04:29 PM~19344690
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Such a good photo!


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)

Does any one need paint dividers for a 59 .
if so pm me I have a clean set rechromed OG's before they go to E-BAY.


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modesto64_@Dec 17 2010, 10:38 PM~19357409
> *Does any one need paint dividers for a 59 .
> if so pm me I have a clean set rechromed OG's before they go to E-BAY.
> *


Damn! One week too late for me, how much! :0


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Dec 16 2010, 01:59 PM~19341358
> *
> 
> 
> ...


59´s look so good laid out in the back like that!


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Dec 18 2010, 11:23 PM~19365266
> *Damn! One week too late for me, how much!  :0
> *


dont know yet what you pay for yours. 
if I may ask :happysad:


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by modesto64_@Dec 17 2010, 09:38 PM~19357409
> *Does any one need paint dividers for a 59 .
> if so pm me I have a clean set rechromed OG's before they go to E-BAY.
> *


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)

I also have these for a 59 not sure if they are NOS


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Dec 19 2010, 04:06 AM~19366151
> *59´s look so good laid out in the back like that!
> *


:yes: X59 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

*T.T.T *For 59's :biggrin:


----------



## AFFILIATED MONTE (Oct 9, 2005)




----------



## lowri64 (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by modesto64_@Dec 19 2010, 07:28 PM~19370502
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HOW MUSH!!!!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AFFILIATED MONTE_@Dec 19 2010, 11:47 PM~19371844
> *
> 
> 
> ...


A beautiful sight!


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RELIC_@Jan 5 2010, 05:36 PM~16194021
> *How about a female swangin' her '59
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy: :thumbsup: i wanna have a chick like that


----------



## AFFILIATED MONTE (Oct 9, 2005)

T T T !!


----------



## AFFILIATED MONTE (Oct 9, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: AFFILIATED MONTE, vintage1976

WHATS UP JERMS??


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowri64_@Dec 20 2010, 01:21 AM~19373283
> *HOW MUSH!!!!
> *


pm sent


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 20 2009, 07:20 PM~16040842
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*
Clean uffin:*


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Dec 16 2010, 05:58 AM~19341354
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

HERE R A FEW PICS THAT JUST CAME OUT IN THIS MONTHS ISSUE OF LOWRIDER MAGAZINE....... MY COMPAS 59 RAG OF INDIVIDUALS C.C. SAN DIEGO....


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HOM1EZ_OnLY_509_@Dec 20 2010, 11:39 AM~19374917
> *:0  :cheesy:  :thumbsup:  i wanna have a chick like that
> *


 :0 :0 ! !


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modesto64_@Dec 19 2010, 06:28 PM~19370502
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Cuanto? I need these!


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Dec 20 2010, 10:18 PM~19381009
> *HERE R A FEW PICS THAT JUST CAME OUT IN THIS MONTHS ISSUE OF LOWRIDER MAGAZINE....... MY COMPAS 59 RAG OF INDIVIDUALS C.C.  SAN DIEGO....
> 
> 
> ...


NICE..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)




----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Dec 21 2010, 11:49 AM~19385058
> *Cuanto? I need these!
> *


pm sent


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WALT CUSTOMS_@Dec 24 2010, 12:33 PM~19412465
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## CALLES94 (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CALLES94_@Dec 27 2010, 12:45 PM~19431484
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: GOD DAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FUCKING BAD ASS RIDE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WALT CUSTOMS_@Dec 24 2010, 02:33 PM~19412465
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Are you going to save this one and add to the collection?


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ShakeRoks_@Dec 27 2010, 06:29 PM~19433568
> *Are you going to save this one and add to the collection?
> *



probably added to the collection if nobody is interested on it


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CALLES94_@Dec 27 2010, 12:45 PM~19431484
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ShakeRoks_@Dec 27 2010, 06:29 PM~19433568
> *Are you going to save this one and add to the collection?
> *


pm me some info please! I may know somebody. :biggrin:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CALLES94_@Dec 27 2010, 01:45 PM~19431484
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hard look from a hardtop


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ShakeRoks+Dec 27 2010, 04:29 PM~19433568-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

THAT SHIT IS FAKE....


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

Anyone need raccoon tails or fox tails for your 59???? Get at me or check out the classified>other items section! 






Gracias!


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Dec 27 2010, 10:37 PM~19435573
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> THAT SHIT IS FAKE....
> *


no way! :biggrin:


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WALT CUSTOMS_@Dec 24 2010, 12:33 PM~19412465
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice model car !!
:biggrin:


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

. . Does anyone out there have a continental kit they want get rid of??!!! :biggrin: 
.. I don't really need to get one right now, but for a good price I'll take it !


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Dec 30 2010, 11:20 PM~19464456
> *. . Does anyone out there have a continental kit they want get rid of??!!!  :biggrin:
> .. I don't really need to get one right now, but for a good price I'll take it !
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

My 59.


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Dec 31 2010, 12:20 AM~19464456
> *. . Does anyone out there have a continental kit they want get rid of??!!!  :biggrin:
> .. I don't really need to get one right now, but for a good price I'll take it !
> *


i think there a 10 guys willing to buy if the price is right :biggrin:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FUNKSTERGROOVES_@Jan 1 2011, 08:04 PM~19476885
> *
> *


thats a good looking survivor.
i`d ride that as-is


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Jan 1 2011, 10:36 PM~19479375
> *i think there a 10  guys willing to buy if the price is right :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FUNKSTERGROOVES_@Jan 1 2011, 07:04 PM~19476885
> *
> *


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

check this out.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :nicoderm: 
http://www.xframechevy.com/chevrolet331.htm


----------



## freky78 (Jul 28, 2007)

I have a 60 but I miss the 59 I once had


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Jan 1 2011, 11:36 PM~19479375
> *i think there a 10  guys willing to buy if the price is right :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes: Im down!


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Jan 1 2011, 11:37 PM~19479390
> *thats a good looking survivor.
> i`d ride that as-is
> *


Gracias The fucker still runs strong, it's rolling on a 348 tri power. I drive the fucker as is, dont wanna drop cash on it anymore, Im saving up for my dream ride, a rag 59.


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)

only if the price was still there! :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OG-CRENSHAW_@Jan 3 2011, 11:47 AM~19489620
> *
> 
> 
> ...


AGREED!


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jan 3 2011, 06:28 AM~19488954
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OG-CRENSHAW_@Jan 3 2011, 08:47 AM~19489620
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:yes: . . same thing, just add a zero to each one of those prizes :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## RAG 6T1 (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jan 3 2011, 07:45 PM~19494421
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :cheesy:


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jan 3 2011, 07:45 PM~19494421
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

man i want a 59 drop!!


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jan 4 2011, 07:14 PM~19504192
> *man i want a 59 drop!!
> *


U got one! :cheesy:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FUNKSTERGROOVES_@Jan 1 2011, 07:04 PM~19476885
> *
> *


love this 59


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Jan 4 2011, 08:21 PM~19505096
> *love this 59
> *


Gracias homie, I call it the gangbang car. :biggrin:


----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)

Almost ready to hit the streets :biggrin: Just installed a freash 700r4 trans with over drive! Going to drive it till I restore it or sell it!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

do they make full quarter skins???? if so where can find any


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 5 2011, 12:43 PM~19511055
> *do they make full quarter skins???? if so where can find any
> *


not in any books/websites ive been lookin at yet,but im sure in some years to come they will.each year they keep comin out with more '59 parts ive been noticing.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

all the make is the half loer quarter and the patch by the door!!!!!!


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

Ok, so now I need a hockey stick for the driver side cruiser skirt (12x60) . . It's a longshot, but does anyone have one..??! :dunno:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jan 3 2011, 07:45 PM~19494421
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: *mean!!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jan 5 2011, 02:44 PM~19512578
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jan 5 2011, 03:44 PM~19512578
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## teacherspet (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FUNKSTERGROOVES_@Jan 1 2011, 07:04 PM~19476885
> *
> *



Damn, that looks just like mine extra my stripe is white not black. 
59's are Bad Ass!!!!!


----------



## teacherspet (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FUNKSTERGROOVES_@Jan 1 2011, 07:04 PM~19476885
> *
> *



Here's mine:


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by teacherspet_@Jan 5 2011, 05:39 PM~19513643
> *Here's mine:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
Looks nice bro! Your ride has nicer paint. Im sure your ride had a black stripe as well at one point.


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

Another pic of my ride.


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

Thats the one from that crash test!


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

MY 59'S 348 TRI.... YES I HAVE THE OG AIR CLEANER AND LINKAGE. IT DRIVES FINE ON THE SINGLE CARB FOR NOW.


----------



## teacherspet (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FUNKSTERGROOVES_@Jan 5 2011, 06:27 PM~19514192
> *MY 59'S 348 TRI.... YES I HAVE THE OG AIR CLEANER AND LINKAGE. IT DRIVES FINE ON THE SINGLE CARB FOR NOW.
> 
> *


 :wow: That's bad ass!

 Mine has 283, but runs like a dream. :biggrin:


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jan 5 2011, 07:19 PM~19514083
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that video makes me sick! :barf:


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)

does anybody got a pic with a throdle holder installed ???????? :biggrin:


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by teacherspet_@Jan 5 2011, 06:55 PM~19514537
> *:wow:  That's bad ass!
> 
> Mine has 283, but runs like a dream. :biggrin:
> *


Nothing wrong with a 283


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by teacherspet_@Jan 5 2011, 06:55 PM~19514537
> *:wow:  That's bad ass!
> 
> Mine has 283, but runs like a dream. :biggrin:
> *


I LOVE 283S THERE CREAMPUFFS AND NEVER OVERHEAT !!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CREEPIN (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jan 3 2011, 07:45 PM~19494421
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This is a very nice look!


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FUNKSTERGROOVES_@Jan 5 2011, 05:55 PM~19513854
> *Another pic of my ride.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Jan 4 2011, 08:05 PM~19504872
> *U got one! :cheesy:
> *


not like i want lol


----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ShakeRoks_@Jan 5 2011, 07:44 PM~19515139
> *that video makes me sick!  :barf:
> 
> 
> ...


i think the vid is bullshit.
i would still feel safer in an old car compared to these cramped up new cars


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jan 5 2011, 07:19 PM~19514083
> *
> 
> 
> ...


follow it to "pick your part" :biggrin:


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by titolokz_@Jan 6 2011, 12:29 AM~19518401
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jan 5 2011, 06:19 PM~19514083
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: DAM!.... :wow:


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by titolokz_@Jan 6 2011, 12:29 AM~19518401
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by titolokz_@Jan 6 2011, 12:26 AM~19518380
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This one is from my town.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by titolokz_@Jan 6 2011, 03:26 AM~19518380
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BITCH CLEAS AS FUCK BUT THEM CRUISERS LOOK BIG ON THERE


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 6 2011, 08:15 PM~19526498
> *BITCH CLEAS AS FUCK BUT THEM CRUISERS LOOK  BIG ON THERE
> *


14's :thumbsdown:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jan 7 2011, 12:29 AM~19526648
> *14's  :thumbsdown:
> *


them 12s is where its at :biggrin:


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jan 5 2011, 05:19 PM~19514083
> *
> 
> 
> ...



W t H


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

so who got this car now??


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:happysad:


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by titolokz_@Jan 6 2011, 12:29 AM~19518401
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jan 5 2011, 07:19 PM~19514083
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you can come and pick up your car now,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
WE ARE DONE RUNNING OUR TESTS ON IT! :biggrin: 
it failed by the way,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## BOSS_HOGG (Dec 7, 2010)

:drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :wow: MY 59 RAG AND YARD.....


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BOSS_HOGG_@Jan 8 2011, 12:53 PM~19540489
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## cbone63 (Mar 24, 2009)




----------



## cbone63 (Mar 24, 2009)




----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cbone63_@Jan 8 2011, 07:21 PM~19542566
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damm im loving this 1, and the ride looks all right 2 :biggrin:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cbone63_@Jan 8 2011, 06:26 PM~19542596
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FUCKING BEAUTIFUL!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cbone63+Jan 8 2011, 05:21 PM~19542566-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CBONE, WHAT'S UP BIG HOMIE?? DAMN MAN RICKS CAR IS FUCKIN BEAUTIFUL......


----------



## 59 ridin (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jan 9 2011, 09:43 AM~19546789
> *CBONE, WHAT'S UP BIG HOMIE?? DAMN MAN RICKS CAR IS FUCKIN BEAUTIFUL......
> *


Thanks MR PETE we gonna hang out this march at Pomona? Gonna have to drag locorider out there. How u been?


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 7 2011, 12:56 AM~19526962
> *so who got this car now??
> 
> 
> ...


I heard it's sitting in a shop in LA right now :dunno:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

o is that right


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cbone63_@Jan 8 2011, 06:26 PM~19542596
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cbone63_@Jan 8 2011, 05:26 PM~19542596
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:yes:


----------



## 59 ridin (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 13OZKAR_@Jan 9 2011, 01:28 AM~19545790
> *FUCKING BEAUTIFUL!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Thanks big homie!


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 59 ridin_@Jan 9 2011, 01:50 PM~19548696
> *Thanks MR PETE we gonna hang out this march at Pomona? Gonna have to drag locorider out there. How u been?
> *


BIG RICK, WHAT'S IS UP HOMEBOY?? HELL YEAH MAN YOU NEED TO DRAG HIS ASS OUT HERE HOMIE, I'M DOWN BIG DOG, LET ME KNOW. 

I HOPE ALL IS WELL WITH YOU AND THE HOMIE.


----------



## 59 ridin (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jan 10 2011, 06:08 PM~19559286
> *BIG RICK, WHAT'S IS UP HOMEBOY?? HELL YEAH MAN YOU NEED TO DRAG HIS ASS OUT HERE HOMIE, I'M DOWN BIG DOG, LET ME KNOW.
> 
> I HOPE ALL IS WELL WITH YOU AND THE HOMIE.
> *


All is good here in Salt lake Hess said Pomona got cancelled in March so lets shoot for April. Our club is throwing a car show in May Its on the 7th if u show up YOU WILL be V I P so make plans homie. Were all planning to be out there dragging the 9 :biggrin:


----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)

Can some one help me out? I have this part and not sure what year it is , or if its complete, What do they cost ?? any one have a pic wth all the parts need to install this unit ?


----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)

TTT


----------



## IIIMPALAAA (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## loelmo59 (Aug 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BOSS_HOGG_@Jan 9 2011, 05:23 AM~19540489
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You dont wanna part with the roof racks of the wagon do you???


----------



## 59 ridin (Mar 13, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrocha1964_@Jan 10 2011, 08:19 PM~19561713
> *Can some one help me out? I have this part and not sure what year it is , or if its complete, What do they cost ??  any one have a pic wth all the parts need to install this unit ?
> 
> 
> ...


Guidematic headlight dimmer aka autronic eye.


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrocha1964_@Jan 10 2011, 09:19 PM~19561713
> *Can some one help me out? I have this part and not sure what year it is , or if its complete, What do they cost ??  any one have a pic wth all the parts need to install this unit ?
> 
> 
> ...


looks like a 59 eye and foot "high beam" switch , but you missing everything else. How much for the foot switch?


----------



## 59 ridin (Mar 13, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 59 ridin_@Jan 13 2011, 08:10 PM~19590616
> *TTT
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 14 2011, 07:02 PM~19599625
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jan 15 2011, 10:05 AM~19603936
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I'd love that grille guard


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

do glass out of a 60 interchance with the 59??????????????????????


----------



## topdown59 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 16 2011, 09:12 AM~19611077
> *do glass out of a 60 interchance with the 59??????????????????????
> *


yep


----------



## AGCutty (May 30, 2008)

Flacos 59


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by topdown59_@Jan 16 2011, 12:57 PM~19611313
> *yep
> *


thats everythang?? front back doors and all rite?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 14 2011, 07:02 PM~19599625
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

T T T


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jan 17 2011, 09:07 PM~19625181
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

<span style=\'color:red\'>"Chili Colorado" wish I would have never sold the 59 damn it. It was all stock and one molding was dented that was it.</span>


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 18 2011, 12:56 AM~19627425
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## luda132 (Jun 16, 2008)

TO THE TOP.. :biggrin:


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## LOWRAIDER59 (Sep 23, 2008)

NICE 59


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rightwire+Jan 19 2011, 12:43 AM~19636807-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ONE OF THE BADEST BUILT OUT THERE !!!!!!! :worship:


----------



## 61 CLOWNIN (Apr 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 585960_@Jan 19 2011, 07:28 AM~19637557
> *ONE OF THE BADEST BUILT OUT THERE !!!!!!! :worship:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)




----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Jan 19 2011, 12:42 AM~19636804
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

that got to be the hardest 59 in fla, 25th street wats up!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jan 5 2011, 06:19 PM~19514083
> *
> 
> 
> ...



What a bunch of assholes! I could have used that whole front end for my rag!










Instead they crash it into a Malibu. :uh: :banghead:


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: ShibbyShibby, EXCANDALOW

:wave:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA+Jan 17 2011, 09:07 PM~19625181-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like this nine alot


----------



## Chevyhound (Feb 24, 2009)

> *ShibbyShibby*


"A waste" What are you doing with a convertible in Canada? Why don't you send it down here to So. Cal, so the 'top down' switch can get some use. :biggrin:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Jan 21 2011, 01:59 AM~19657347
> *I like this nine alot
> *


x9


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@Jan 18 2007, 08:35 PM~7024480
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I THINK THIS 59 IN GEORGIA :cheesy:


----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Jan 19 2011, 12:43 AM~19636807
> *
> 
> 
> ...


    beautiful 59


----------



## BIG RAY RAY (Feb 10, 2010)

ttt


----------



## modelcarbuilder (Jan 17, 2010)




----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by modelcarbuilder_@Jan 23 2011, 01:50 AM~19672003
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## topdown59 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by modelcarbuilder_@Jan 23 2011, 01:50 AM~19672003
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GAME OVER HOMIE...YOU WIN!!!!!!! NOBODY IS GONNA TOP THAT :h5:


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Jan 19 2011, 03:43 AM~19636813
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: Dam, thats Clean Homie.


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by topdown59_@Jan 23 2011, 10:19 AM~19673262
> *GAME OVER HOMIE...YOU WIN!!!!!!! NOBODY IS GONNA TOP THAT :h5:
> *


 :thumbsup: thanks


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by modelcarbuilder_@Jan 23 2011, 01:50 AM~19672003
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  Your rag came out bad ass :nicoderm:


----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 27 2010, 10:14 AM~16428596
> *I got the floor board today I"m just gonna put it away  until I'm ready for it
> 
> 
> ...



Where did you get the floor board?


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slowtan_@Jan 23 2011, 09:27 PM~19678697
> *1959 2door fully restored Impala..
> Please contact Joe @ 832-638-9954
> trade and cash offers .. Please PM for more info
> ...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKS66_@Jan 24 2011, 10:47 AM~19680947
> *Where did you get the floor board?
> *


x2 and what it run you??,thanks


----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

tjones has some 44 forsale if interested in my post a total of 4 let me know under parts


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by titolokz_@Jan 23 2011, 10:01 PM~19679605
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:yes:


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 (Nov 12, 2010)

59 ARE THE MOTHERFUCKING SHITS! :thumbsup: ONE OF MY FAVORITE CARS IS THE 59


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 20 2011, 07:30 PM~19652942
> *that got to be the hardest 59 in fla, 25th street wats up!!!!!!!!!
> *



:biggrin: thanks


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKS66_@Jan 24 2011, 07:47 AM~19680947
> *Where did you get the floor board?
> *


CARS1 was the first company to produce at there Michigan plant. They don't fit all that well, and you have to do alot of trim work to get then to lay flat. The center of them will want to form a hump, so you will need to use Klecko Pins and start from the center and work your way out. Be prepared to cut the pan about halfway down the center and trim the sides about 1/4" to get it to lay out properly. I have done a couple of them and my experience was the same each time. I was told they are working on improving them; perhaps they have already?


----------



## BIG EASY (Jan 24, 2011)

TTT FOR DA 59z


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING+Jan 6 2011, 09:56 PM~19526962-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Jan 24 2011, 11:34 PM~19687669
> *CARS1 was the first company to produce at there Michigan plant. They don't fit all that well, and you have to do alot of trim work to get then to lay flat. The center of them will want to form a hump, so you will need to use Klecko Pins and start from the center and work your way out. Be prepared to cut the pan about halfway down the center and trim the sides about 1/4" to get it to lay out properly. I have done a couple of them and my experience was the same each time. I was told they are working on improving them; perhaps they have already?
> *


thats fuckin sucks why they just cant make shit that fit


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Jan 24 2011, 11:34 PM~19687669
> *CARS1 was the first company to produce at there Michigan plant. They don't fit all that well, and you have to do alot of trim work to get then to lay flat. The center of them will want to form a hump, so you will need to use Klecko Pins and start from the center and work your way out. Be prepared to cut the pan about halfway down the center and trim the sides about 1/4" to get it to lay out properly. I have done a couple of them and my experience was the same each time. I was told they are working on improving them; perhaps they have already?
> *



i was told by the guy that supposedly supplied them with the og floor to base it off, that they were made from a 60 floor, and that they are a lil dif than 59. first thought is fuck you, they're the same, but i've found out there is a lot of stuff that your think is same on 59/60 that isnt.

guess if someone installed them in a 60 w/ no problems, we'd all know !!!


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Jan 26 2011, 02:30 PM~19704862
> *i was told by the guy that supposedly supplied them with the og floor to base it off, that they were made from a 60 floor, and that they are a lil dif than 59.  first thought is fuck you, they're the same, but i've found out there is a lot of stuff that your think is same on 59/60 that isnt.
> 
> guess if someone installed them in a 60 w/ no problems, we'd all know !!!
> *


it was dans old 60 ht if i remember right. what ever happened to him?


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 26 2011, 06:39 PM~19704961
> *it was dans old 60 ht if i remember right. what ever happened to him?
> *



actually, that asshole jim from ohio that ripped me off for my sheetmetal work supposedly was the guy that provided the floors for them. thats what he told me and he also told me about how they fit. told me the 60s, for some reason have more of a hump down middle, thats why they fit kinda shitty in 59s ...

 :dunno: 

thats why i gots some og 59 floors for mine :biggrin:


----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Jan 26 2011, 10:03 PM~19707328
> *
> 
> thats why i gots some og 59 floors for mine  :biggrin:
> *


wish i had some OG floors


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Jan 26 2011, 04:49 PM~19705505
> *
> 
> 
> ...


KING OF THE STREETZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 (Nov 12, 2010)

59 ARE THE SHITS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

hope to bring mine home soon :0


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vintage1976_@Jan 26 2011, 11:57 PM~19707980
> *wish i had some OG floors
> *



fucker...u have 2 sets of og floors !!!

and im stealing one of them !!
:biggrin:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

MR CARTOONS NEW 59 HT AT THE ROADSTER POMONA SHOW 1ST TIME OUT ...paint job is 15years old pianted by big ed.


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Jan 27 2011, 10:47 PM~19719255
> *MR CARTOONS NEW 59 HT AT THE ROADSTER POMONA SHOW 1ST TIME OUT
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 
That motherfucker is BADDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD

MR Cartoon is killin it with all them cars, the 58 is hard as fuck too!


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Jan 27 2011, 11:00 PM~19719381
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> That motherfucker is BADDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
> 
> ...


yup he is and i forgot to mention the paint job is 15years old pianted by big ed...


----------



## @GRANDPAS64 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Jan 27 2011, 10:47 PM~19719255
> *MR CARTOONS NEW 59 HT AT THE ROADSTER POMONA SHOW 1ST TIME OUT ...paint job is 15years old pianted by big ed.
> 
> 
> ...


any more pics ? wOww


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by deejay3rd_@Jan 27 2011, 11:07 PM~19719446
> *any more pics ? wOww
> *



thats all i took for now it was move in day today... if u notice the interior trim pieces are cooper....'


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Jan 27 2011, 10:47 PM~19719255
> *MR CARTOONS NEW 59 HT AT THE ROADSTER POMONA SHOW 1ST TIME OUT ...paint job is 15years old pianted by big ed.
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: THE 59 GAME IS OFFICIALLY SHUT DOWN


----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Jan 28 2011, 12:47 AM~19719255
> *MR CARTOONS NEW 59 HT AT THE ROADSTER POMONA SHOW 1ST TIME OUT ...paint job is 15years old pianted by big ed.
> 
> 
> ...


WOW! Always blowing them away! That is BAD


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76 (Feb 14, 2010)

> DAMMM!!!! :wow:


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

For sale interior hockey sticks 59 conv only































:0


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Jan 27 2011, 09:47 PM~19719255
> *MR CARTOONS NEW 59 HT AT THE ROADSTER POMONA SHOW 1ST TIME OUT ...paint job is 15years old pianted by big ed.
> 
> 
> ...


.. :thumbsup: I love his ingenuity and subtle details to his rides, they compliment well, while simultaneously not taking anything away from the raw beauty of each of their original designs! 

. . Thank you for posting Huey, looks like I may see you tomorrow and/or Sunday UCE!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

damn paint 15 years old!!!! wtf :0


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Jan 28 2011, 12:47 AM~19719255
> *MR CARTOONS NEW 59 HT AT THE ROADSTER POMONA SHOW 1ST TIME OUT ...paint job is 15years old pianted by big ed.
> 
> 
> ...


This is one of the BADDEST Built 59's Ive seen. Toon puts it down when he builds.....

:worship:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## "ACE" (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Jan 28 2011, 02:47 AM~19719255
> *MR CARTOONS NEW 59 HT AT THE ROADSTER POMONA SHOW 1ST TIME OUT ...paint job is 15years old pianted by big ed.
> 
> 
> ...




I love the way he or whoever did the trunk has the impala side moldings outside and inside...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

he pulled it off good with the regullar skirts and not cruisers


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

some 1 finally bought it homie :wow:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Chevyhound (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 28 2011, 04:38 PM~19724961
> *he pulled it off good with the regullar skirts and not cruisers
> *



So did Chris Roarke's "Perfect Score".


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Jan 27 2011, 10:47 PM~19719255
> *MR CARTOONS NEW 59 HT AT THE ROADSTER POMONA SHOW 1ST TIME OUT ...paint job is 15years old pianted by big ed.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Chevyhound_@Jan 28 2011, 11:34 PM~19726258
> *So did Chris Roarke's "Perfect Score".
> *


PICS


----------



## Chevyhound (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 28 2011, 07:38 PM~19726282
> *PICS
> *


Yes, it is a 58 but was possibly the baddest 58 around R.I.P.
Perfect Score on Layitlow.com


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

yea i figured it was that 58


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Jan 27 2011, 10:47 PM~19719255
> *MR CARTOONS NEW 59 HT AT THE ROADSTER POMONA SHOW 1ST TIME OUT ...paint job is 15years old pianted by big ed.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: BAD ASS...... :nicoderm:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 28 2011, 08:12 PM~19726095
> *some 1 finally bought it homie :wow:
> *


 :wow: :yes:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

so where its going? west , south north :cheesy:


----------



## MR.IMP (Jul 22, 2005)

Got some NOS cruiser skirts for sale:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1959-60-Che...=item1e613e1178


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Jan 26 2011, 04:49 PM~19705505
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.IMP_@Jan 29 2011, 08:37 AM~19729602
> *Got some NOS cruiser skirts for sale:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1959-60-Che...=item1e613e1178
> *


.. Niiiice! :thumbsup:


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

Man! ... Watch out for this ride! It is awesome in person!!! :yes:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:wow:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jan 31 2011, 08:43 AM~19744923
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Beautiful!! :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## jaycee (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Jan 24 2011, 05:04 PM~19685303
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vintage1976_@Jan 26 2011, 09:57 PM~19707980
> *wish i had some OG floors
> *


here you go buddy og


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

:








0


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 30 2011, 06:53 PM~19739934
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by S.J convrt59_@Feb 3 2011, 12:21 AM~19772594
> *:nicoderm:
> *


o boy :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

A NEW ONE TO THE FAMILY FIRST CC.. :biggrin:


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63+Feb 3 2011, 12:39 AM~19774199-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: I love the greens! :wow:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 30 2011, 06:53 PM~19739934
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  BAD ASS MOTHA FUCKA!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

WHO MAKES GOOD FLOOR BOARDS?????????? WHAT COMPANY SHOULD I GO TO


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 4 2011, 08:36 PM~19791919
> *WHO MAKES GOOD FLOOR BOARDS?????????? WHAT COMPANY SHOULD I GO TO
> *


GM... :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

FUNNY MR58 :uh:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 4 2011, 09:01 PM~19792129
> *FUNNY MR58 :uh:
> *


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

Hey '59 riders. Quick question:

I picked up a new rear emblem plastic insert for my decklid emblem. How do you go about removing the chrome emblem to get the old insert out? 

I only ask because I don't want to ruin any of my trim.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 5 2011, 12:36 AM~19791919
> *WHO MAKES GOOD FLOOR BOARDS?????????? WHAT COMPANY SHOULD I GO TO
> *


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

PANS


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 5 2011, 09:55 AM~19794410
> *PANS
> *


CARS1 INC out of California and Michigan. The floor pans they offer are usually thicker in mill thickness, then some of the other vendors out there. Make sure you ask them, because they use to offer both versions. 

Classic Industries will more then likely be the cheapest (you can download a 10-20% off discount card or ask them to send you one) but their pans are typically very thin in terms of the metal mill thickness. 

Hopefully that helps you...


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

Post up the interior shots and accessories! A/C, wonderbar, colorbar, tissue holders!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Feb 5 2011, 02:41 PM~19794929
> *CARS1 INC out of California and Michigan. The floor pans they offer are usually thicker in mill thickness, then some of the other vendors out there. Make sure you ask them, because they use to offer both versions.
> 
> Classic Industries will more then likely be the cheapest (you can download a 10-20% off discount card or ask them to send you one) but their pans are typically very thin in terms of the metal mill thickness.
> ...


THANKS UCE ANY HELPS COUNTS, I WANT TO MAKE THE RIGHT DECISION WHEN BUYING PARTS FOR A 59


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

FINALLY GOT IT


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKS66+Jan 24 2011, 08:47 AM~19680947-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got it from cars inc guys it's a real good company. It's a trip to put in too you have to put it in backwards then rotate it while it's in the car.It's like 700-800 shipped no braces are included in that price.


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FoxCustom_@Feb 5 2011, 09:15 AM~19793831
> *Hey '59 riders. Quick question:
> 
> I picked up a new rear emblem plastic insert for my decklid emblem. How do you go about removing the chrome emblem to get the old insert out?
> ...


the tabs will probaly break just silicone it back in.
i wish someone would repop those bezels there one of the hardest 59 parts to find in good shape.


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

I just saved her :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 5 2011, 07:58 PM~19796542
> *I got it from cars inc guys it's a real good company. It's a trip to put in too you have to put it in backwards then rotate it while it's in the car.It's like 700-800 shipped no braces are included in that price.
> *


ARE THEOSE THE 1S THE SAID ITS REALLY MADE FOR A 60??? IS THE METAL THIN OR THICK LIKE WHATS 1 OF THE HOMIES WAS STATING ON HERE?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by dukecityrider_@Feb 5 2011, 09:17 PM~19796928
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GUD SHIT I JUST SAVED 1 TO :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

LOVE 59S WITH THERE TOPS UP


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dukecityrider_@Feb 5 2011, 06:17 PM~19796928
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

anymore pics of this 59, i had the mag that was in it but cant find it


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

yikes :twak:


----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@Feb 5 2011, 07:32 PM~19796693
> *the tabs will probaly break just silicone it back in.
> i wish someone would repop those bezels there one of the hardest 59 parts to find in good shape.
> *


Thanks for the help.


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 6 2011, 02:41 AM~19799589
> *yikes :twak:
> 
> 
> ...


 that bumper killed it


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

here's a clean ass one that's running around up here in Seattle



























:wow: :wow:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

thats right


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> ```
> URL=http://imageshack.us][img]http://img174.imageshack.us/img174/9603/img2332fx5.jpg[/img][/URL]
> bagged this weekend
> :cheesy:
> ```


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> MR CARTOONS NEW 59 HT AT THE ROADSTER POMONA SHOW 1ST TIME OUT ...paint job is 15years old pianted by big ed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)

> > ```
> > URL=http://imageshack.us][img]http://img174.imageshack.us/img174/9603/img2332fx5.jpg[/img][/URL]
> > bagged this weekend
> > :cheesy:
> > ...


----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)

> > ```
> > URL=http://imageshack.us][img]http://img174.imageshack.us/img174/9603/img2332fx5.jpg[/img][/URL]
> > bagged this weekend
> > :cheesy:
> > ...


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

> > ```
> > URL=http://imageshack.us][img]http://img174.imageshack.us/img174/9603/img2332fx5.jpg[/img][/URL]
> > bagged this weekend
> > :cheesy:
> > ...


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 6 2011, 02:41 AM~19799589
> *yikes :twak:
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :nosad:


----------



## topdown59 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vintage1976_@Feb 7 2011, 05:45 PM~19811588
> *any more pics of this one
> *


I GOT ALOT :biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> I GOT ALOT :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:wow:


----------



## TX IMPERIALS (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 30 2011, 07:53 PM~19739934
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LOWRAIDER59 (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

free g


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by topdown59_@Feb 8 2011, 01:15 AM~19814813
> *I GOT ALOT :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



was in lrm right??


----------



## 61 CLOWNIN (Apr 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by topdown59_@Feb 7 2011, 10:15 PM~19814813
> *I GOT ALOT :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Really nice! !!!


----------



## 61 CLOWNIN (Apr 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by topdown59_@Feb 7 2011, 10:15 PM~19814813
> *I GOT ALOT :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Really nice! !!!


----------



## parrandero (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Feb 8 2011, 09:17 PM~19823626
> *was in lrm right??
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## LOWRAIDER59 (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## 805MAC1961 (Jan 27, 2009)

Who ever came up with this, must be the Proud Owner of a street worthy 59, if he can cruise the water too!!!
 :wow: :nicoderm:


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)




----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CREEPIN_@Nov 30 2010, 08:55 PM~19204949
> *I'VE GOT A SUPER NICE 59 H/T UP FOR SALE. CALL FOR INFO. SERIOUS INQUIRES PLEASE. 1-575-420-1494
> *


Did you post pics?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*GOOD TIMES
COLORADO*


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by GRodriguez_@Feb 9 2011, 06:20 AM~19825155
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MISS THEM JAPANESE GLOW PLATES


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

_*T.T.T* _


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 9 2011, 07:49 PM~19831230
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Feb 12 2011, 12:14 AM~19850270
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :worship: :worship:


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Feb 11 2011, 11:14 PM~19850270
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: Baddd-Azzzz !


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:wow:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

How did they get this thing to lay so hard in the rear??? mini notch?

So sweet!


----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FoxCustom_@Feb 14 2011, 02:39 PM~19867325
> *How did they get this thing to lay so hard in the rear??? mini notch?
> 
> So sweet!
> ...


Never mind, Probably just 13's with no notch just axle on the frame rails...

Looked at a pic of my car dumped in the rear and it does the same thing....Man, I gotta get my valances on!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

http://www.oldride.com/library/1959_chevrolet_impala.html


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Feb 15 2011, 09:55 PM~19879474
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That upholstery is soooo NICE!


----------



## ~NYK~ (Oct 10, 2010)




----------



## supremes (Aug 15, 2008)

nyk, thanks for the sacramento autorama photos.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 805MAC1961_@Feb 9 2011, 02:30 AM~19824889
> *Who ever came up with this, must be the Proud Owner of a street worthy 59, if he can cruise the water too!!!
> :wow:  :nicoderm:
> 
> ...


----------



## ~NYK~ (Oct 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by supremes_@Feb 16 2011, 04:21 PM~19886262
> *nyk, thanks for the sacramento autorama photos.
> *


No problem! :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:worship:


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)

IS THIS A 59 TRAIL MASTER BRACKET ?????


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Feb 16 2011, 04:41 PM~19886402
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~NYK~_@Feb 16 2011, 03:12 PM~19885683
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Feb 16 2011, 04:41 PM~19886402
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Feb 16 2011, 04:41 PM~19886402
> *
> 
> 
> ...


One of our members in NV. has one of these :0 He got it w/ his 59 that his Father in Law gave him :0 :0 :0 That Lucky Bastard!! :biggrin:


----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~NYK~_@Feb 16 2011, 05:12 PM~19885683
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great!


----------



## og069 (Apr 27, 2010)

niners


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ~NYK~_@Feb 16 2011, 03:12 PM~19885683
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Feb 15 2011, 07:55 PM~19879474
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Feb 12 2011, 12:14 AM~19850270
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

:run:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Feb 12 2011, 09:59 PM~19855768
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Feb 21 2011, 09:46 PM~19928890
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Some more 59´s from my trip to Cali.


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Cool to see one without Coni-kit for a change, got to love them Gullwings.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)




----------



## ricardo408 (Jan 3, 2010)

http://fresno.craigslist.org/cto/2231331991.html

found this on cl


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

TTT


----------



## LOWRAIDER59 (Sep 23, 2008)

THIS 59 WAS AT VEGAS SUPER SHOW


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)

*1959 Impala Convertible 
E-bay #110654597427*


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrocha1964_@Feb 27 2011, 05:50 AM~19969658
> *1959 Impala Convertible
> E-bay #110654597427
> 
> ...


Nice car, good luck on your sale. 
Whats the reserve?

EBAY LINK TO THE 59 RAG


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 23 2011, 11:49 AM~19940992
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 man I love 59's! it doesn't matter if it has rust or fresh paint, I could stare at it all day and night.


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ShakeRoks_@Feb 27 2011, 10:05 PM~19974826
> *man I love 59's! it doesn't matter if it has rust or fresh paint, I could stare at it all day and night.
> 
> *


YES SIRRRRRRRRR :cheesy:


----------



## MR. MARS (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

NICE FLICKS MR MARS!!


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR. MARS_@Feb 27 2011, 09:26 PM~19976264
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  Nice Pic's..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

:0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Feb 27 2011, 11:38 PM~19977563
> *:0  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


KING OF THE STREETZ! :worship:


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

> _Originally posted by sdropnem_@Jan 6 2011, 09:55 PM~19526954
> *W t H
> 
> 
> ...


poor 59, that shit should be illegal.


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

> _Originally posted by OG-CRENSHAW_@Dec 6 2010, 12:35 AM~19250672
> *two model of gm never got produced!
> 
> 
> ...


what book is this out of?


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Feb 28 2011, 09:01 PM~19983914
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Man, my kids and wife said "no bumper kit". I think I might piss them off! :thumbsup:


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Feb 27 2011, 11:38 PM~19977563
> *:0  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ShakeRoks_@Feb 28 2011, 08:04 PM~19983952
> *Man, my kids and wife said "no bumper kit". I think I might piss them off! :thumbsup:
> *


they'll get over it !!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## THE ONE (May 12, 2005)

Now I can join the 59 club brought it home yesterday....


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

congrats!!! damn yall puttin mine project to shame yalls look solider than mine


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

mines :happysad:


----------



## THE ONE (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 28 2011, 10:29 PM~19984273
> *congrats!!! damn yall puttin mine project to shame yalls look solider than mine
> *


my homie's been telling me about this car for like 5 years.. this guy had and he was going to do the resto on it.. but a sad turn of events happened and the guy past away from cancer... and the wife didn't know what to do. she decide to sell it.. and thats when my homie called me up and I met her and told her it will be well taken care of...


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by THE ONE_@Feb 28 2011, 08:35 PM~19984350
> *my homie's been telling me about this car for like 5 years.. this guy had and he was going to do the resto on it.. but a sad turn of events happened and the guy past away from cancer... and the wife didn't know what to do. she decide to sell it..  and thats when my homie called me up and I met her and told her it will be well taken care of...
> *


PICS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wow:


----------



## THE ONE (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE ONE_@Feb 28 2011, 10:27 PM~19984249
> *Now I can join the 59 club brought it home yesterday....
> 
> 
> ...


this is it...


----------



## THE ONE (May 12, 2005)

needs glass as you can see but almost all the trim is there and floors are solid minor rust in the trunk. still has the radio in it. it came out of the plant in Kansas City in 59


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by THE ONE_@Feb 28 2011, 11:44 PM~19984451
> *needs glass as you can see but almost all the trim is there and floors are solid minor rust in the trunk. still has the radio in it. it came out of the plant in Kansas City in 59
> *


hope it didnt come out in 60 lol :biggrin:


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by THE ONE_@Feb 28 2011, 08:42 PM~19984432
> *this is it...
> *


NICE FIND BROTHER !!!!!!


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE ONE_@Feb 28 2011, 10:27 PM~19984249
> *Now I can join the 59 club brought it home yesterday....
> 
> 
> ...


nice find were you at i got a back window for sale 50 dollars :biggrin:


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE ONE_@Feb 28 2011, 07:27 PM~19984249
> *Now I can join the 59 club brought it home yesterday....
> 
> 
> ...


Many congratulations!!! ... I know the feeling when u first bring it home and she's all yours! :thumbsup:
Here's a picture of my project! Brought it home almost 1year and 4months ago..! :biggrin:


----------



## jubilee78 (Feb 12, 2011)

> _Originally posted by THE ONE_@Mar 1 2011, 03:42 PM~19984432
> *this is it...
> *


----------



## jubilee78 (Feb 12, 2011)

TTT


----------



## jubilee78 (Feb 12, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## MR. MARS (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by S.J convrt59_@Feb 27 2011, 09:57 PM~19976617
> * Nice Pic's..... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


CHECK OUT THE CAR CLUB PICS

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=583445


----------



## THE ONE (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Mar 1 2011, 12:27 AM~19985520
> *Many congratulations!!! ... I know the feeling when u first bring it home and she's all yours! :thumbsup:
> Here's a picture of my project! Brought it home almost 1year and 4months ago..!  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Thanks.. your car looks good.. i'm going to get her running and cruz this summer. I got track down a front & back glass


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 28 2011, 09:29 PM~19984273
> *congrats!!! damn yall puttin mine project to shame yalls look solider than mine
> *


Don't sweat it homie. Anything can be fixed with a little bit of money! Getting the car is more than enough stress. I like to think of it as 70% complete. Now I just need to do the other 30%. 10% interior, 10% exterior, 10% chassis/motor! LOL. :biggrin:


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Feb 28 2011, 11:27 PM~19985520
> *Many congratulations!!! ... I know the feeling when u first bring it home and she's all yours! :thumbsup:
> Here's a picture of my project! Brought it home almost 1year and 4months ago..!  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


That's your project? Damn, I hope mines that clean when completed! :happysad:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)




----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THE ONE_@Feb 28 2011, 09:27 PM~19984249
> *Now I can join the 59 club brought it home yesterday....
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome! Where are you located? Any other pics, info on the car? :h5:


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ShakeRoks_@Mar 1 2011, 07:48 AM~19987802
> *Don't sweat it homie. Anything can be fixed with a little bit of money! Getting the car is more than enough stress. I like to think of it as 70% complete. Now I just need to do the other 30%. 10% interior, 10% exterior, 10% chassis/motor! LOL.  :biggrin:
> *


:yes: :yes: .. Just remember that u have that diamond in the rough in your posetion and no one can take that, thats by far the hardest part to achieve, the rest is or should be all fun and exciting..!!!!
Definetly helps learn patience, and dont get discouraged, remember you have a Prize there that most people in our circles wish they had, but most people wont! :thumbsup:


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ShakeRoks_@Mar 1 2011, 07:53 AM~19987834
> *That's your project? Damn, I hope mines that clean when completed!  :happysad:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: ... Thanks! 
Most of my friends think its a polished turd and needs to be parked and disassembled for the next five years 'til its worth a hundred-grand..lol  , but I rather enjoy it and _ride_! Even if shes not perfect, but I buckle up the wife and kids and go! Then open the garage door and work on it every single weekend til she's "done"  .


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Mar 1 2011, 07:39 PM~19988817
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  ... Thanks!
> Most of my friends think its a polished turd and needs to be parked and disassembled for the next five years 'til its worth a hundred-grand..lol   , but I rather enjoy it and ride! Even if shes not perfect, but I buckle up the wife and kids and go! Then open the garage door and work on it every single weekend til she's "done"  .
> *


Thats what it all comes down to, its about riding!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Mar 1 2011, 01:47 PM~19988521
> *:yes: :yes: .. Just remember that u have that diamond in the rough in your posetion and no one can take that, thats by far the hardest part to achieve, the rest is or should be all fun and exciting..!!!!
> Definetly helps learn patience, and dont get discouraged, remember you have a Prize there that most people in our circles wish they had, but most people wont! :thumbsup:
> *


yea thats tru homies :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: im just glade i got the car


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Mar 1 2011, 10:45 AM~19988850
> *Thats what it all comes down to, its about riding!
> *


 " . . Forgiiiive me I'm a Riii i i der! ... Nobody cries when we die, we're outlaws, let me ri i i de! ... " 2pac. :biggrin:


----------



## THE ONE (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ShakeRoks_@Mar 1 2011, 11:02 AM~19987877
> *Welcome! Where are you located? Any other pics, info on the car?  :h5:
> *


i'll let the pics speak.  I'm in wichita kansas


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE ONE_@Mar 1 2011, 01:39 PM~19990126
> *i'll let the pics speak.  I'm in wichita kansas
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:
.. Looks like you may need one rocker moulding, I may have an extra one for sale! just not sure which side..


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE ONE_@Feb 28 2011, 08:27 PM~19984249
> *Now I can join the 59 club brought it home yesterday....
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR. MARS_@Feb 28 2011, 11:11 PM~19985924
> *CHECK OUT THE CAR CLUB PICS
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=583445
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## THE ONE (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Mar 1 2011, 04:57 PM~19990278
> *:thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> .. Looks like you may need one rocker moulding, I may have an extra one for sale! just not sure which side..
> *


yes sir I do.. let me know what you got.


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Mar 1 2011, 03:57 PM~19990278
> *:thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> .. Looks like you may need one rocker moulding, I may have an extra one for sale! just not sure which side..
> *


Check if you have two passenger moldings. One for him and I! Lol :biggrin:


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

[/quote]


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

OLD PIC OF MY 59 RAG!!!


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

>


[/quote]

. . Very beautiful and inspiring! :thumbsup: i remember seeing that at John's in person, very nice! . . how long have tyou been building it for??!!


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

. . Very beautiful and inspiring! :thumbsup: i remember seeing that at John's in person, very nice! . . how long have tyou been building it for??!!
[/quote]

3 years


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Mar 2 2011, 02:00 PM~19998113
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: damn, I want to be you! :wow:


----------



## THE ONE (May 12, 2005)

:0


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)

TTT!


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

Pics I found on LayItLow! :wow: 


































:thumbsup:


----------



## frameoffz (Jul 4, 2007)

>


[/quote]
Bad ass ride !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

Bad ass ride !!!!!!!!!! 
[/quote]
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ShakeRoks_@Mar 4 2011, 11:14 AM~20014584
> *Pics I found on LayItLow!  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

ttt


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

Found this on the off topic..............................



> Just got back from getting the homies car from the shop. Same painter of Lethal Weapon and Brandy Madness if you are familar with those


----------



## lordz of kuztomz (Oct 11, 2002)

guess i can be part of the 59 club...why not...


----------



## lordz of kuztomz (Oct 11, 2002)

came complete with original title and plates from D,F MEXICO and all registrations from every year..


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## MYERS60 (Jan 29, 2010)

DAMN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 OOOOHHH DAMN!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 SWEET COLORS AND PATTERNS. :yes:


----------



## bigsneezy1959 (Oct 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lordz of kuztomz_@Mar 6 2011, 10:56 AM~20027352
> *came complete with original title and plates from D,F MEXICO and all registrations from every year..
> 
> 
> ...


seen that for sale awhile back.,pretty good buy


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 (Nov 12, 2010)

> Found this on the off topic..............................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lordz of kuztomz (Oct 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigsneezy1959_@Mar 6 2011, 01:18 PM~20028123
> *seen that for sale awhile back.,pretty good buy
> *


not bad for $5grand


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

WOW DEAL


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)




----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Mar 6 2011, 05:54 AM~20026333
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :nicoderm:


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Mar 6 2011, 05:48 AM~20026328
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

> Found this on the off topic..............................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> Pics I found on LayItLow! :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 (Nov 12, 2010)

> > Pics I found on LayItLow! :wow:
> 
> 
> :wow: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2:


----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Mar 5 2011, 08:42 PM~20023897
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Here's a quick photoshop fix I did on this ad :biggrin: 










Just like mine


----------



## THE ONE (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lordz of kuztomz_@Mar 6 2011, 12:52 PM~20027326
> *guess i can be part of the 59 club...why not...
> 
> 
> ...


the start of something good..


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)

ttt


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

Bad ass ride !!!!!!!!!! 
[/quote]
:wow: *oh my goodness* :biggrin:


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

Another fresh 59 for the Klique OC fleet


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## ~NYK~ (Oct 10, 2010)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FoxCustom_@Mar 8 2011, 05:29 AM~20040465
> *Here's a quick photoshop fix I did on this ad  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~NYK~_@Mar 9 2011, 04:12 AM~20048884
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i love these patina`d rides :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Mar 9 2011, 02:42 PM~20052089
> *
> 
> 
> ...


mayne !!!!!!!!


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

[*I have a set of 14X60 Cruiser skirts for sale. Original metal skirts not reproduction. no hardware or trim included. If you have any questions message me and i will get back to you as soon as i can. Asking $375 plus shipping cost. Thank you!*


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

Bad ass ride !!!!!!!!!! 
[/quote]
:thumbsup:


----------



## TRY ME (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRY ME_@Mar 9 2011, 11:04 PM~20056246
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Mar 9 2011, 02:41 PM~20052085
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Mar 9 2011, 02:41 PM~20052085
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TRY ME_@Mar 9 2011, 11:04 PM~20056246
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :0 :wow:


----------



## RAG 6T1 (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Mar 9 2011, 11:15 PM~20056329
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful Car :cheesy:


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Mar 9 2011, 02:41 PM~20052085
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: :naughty:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Mar 9 2011, 11:15 PM~20056329
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 85 cc (Dec 20, 2009)

> > :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> wow


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by franciscojrandrade_@Feb 28 2011, 10:00 AM~19979211
> *what book is this out of?
> *


a pictorial history of chevrolet impala 1958-1960
i got car shop in orange ca


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)

TTT


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TRY ME_@Mar 9 2011, 11:04 PM~20056246
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: o lawd! :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)




----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)




----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 13OZKAR_@Mar 16 2011, 12:10 AM~20103361
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice bro!


----------



## MYERS60 (Jan 29, 2010)

:0 SHIT :0 LUUUUUUUUUUUUCKY!


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

can never go wrong with a 9..... :biggrin:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 585960_@Mar 16 2011, 08:27 AM~20104973
> *nice bro!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 13OZKAR_@Mar 16 2011, 12:10 AM~20103361
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## SIXFOE (Apr 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Mar 16 2011, 11:50 PM~20111339
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> ...


 :drama:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Mar 16 2011, 11:50 PM~20111339
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> ...


NOT THE SAME BROTHA :biggrin: ITS A BLUE WIT A LIGHT BLUE N PLATINUM PEARL IN IT, THE HALF BACK (WINGS) IS SILVER WITH FLAKE, N ITS ALL BEING PATTERNED OUT... THE WHOLE CAR!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 13OZKAR_@Mar 16 2011, 12:10 AM~20103361
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 the blue & silver looks real nice together can't wait to see it finished :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mabeg_@Mar 13 2011, 05:10 PM~20082672
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OG


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by livinlow64_@Mar 17 2011, 03:47 AM~20111823
> *:0  :0  the blue & silver looks real nice together can't wait to see it finished :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: WITH ALL THE PATTERNS, FADES N FLAKE THAT IS GONNA HAVE...I CANT WAIT EITHER!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Mar 16 2011, 11:50 PM~20111339
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> ...










 !!!! WAS GONNA DO THIS ONE IN BLUE! BUT I DID D 9 INSTEAD!!!!


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 13OZKAR+Mar 17 2011, 01:49 AM~20111663-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 13OZKAR_@Mar 17 2011, 02:52 AM~20111667
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm:BADASS COLOR COMBO


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by daomen_@Mar 17 2011, 05:23 PM~20115944
> *:nicoderm:BADASS COLOR COMBO
> *


THANKS HOMIE! :biggrin:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)




----------



## BIG RAY RAY (Feb 10, 2010)

TTT


----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)

ttt for my dream car


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 13OZKAR_@Mar 17 2011, 01:49 AM~20111663
> *NOT THE SAME BROTHA :biggrin:  ITS A BLUE WIT A LIGHT BLUE N PLATINUM PEARL IN IT, THE HALF BACK (WINGS) IS SILVER WITH FLAKE, N ITS ALL BEING PATTERNED OUT... THE WHOLE CAR!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


they will look bad ass :thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 13OZKAR_@Mar 17 2011, 01:52 AM~20111667
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wow. Nice. :wow:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Mar 20 2011, 04:02 PM~20136102
> *they will look bad ass  :thumbsup:
> *


GRACIAS HOME-BOY, FUCKIN LOVE YOUR 9!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by madmax64_@Mar 19 2011, 11:43 AM~20129149
> *ttt for my dream car
> *


 .. which one? This one Uso..??!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## og hardliner (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 13OZKAR_@Mar 18 2011, 12:48 AM~20119266
> *THANKS HOMIE!  :biggrin:
> *


dos tres wassup big hom :wow: ie


----------



## og hardliner (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 13OZKAR_@Mar 16 2011, 01:10 AM~20103361
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yessad: NICE!!


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by og hardliner_@Mar 20 2011, 11:32 PM~20140137
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :yessad:  NICE!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: U GOT TO SEE IT! IT LOOKS TODO SHINGON!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

TTT ! :biggrin:


----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Mar 21 2011, 12:37 AM~20139854
> *.. which one? This one Uso..??!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful sight!


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FoxCustom_@Mar 25 2011, 03:03 AM~20176037
> *Beautiful sight!
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: I feel the same :yes:


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Mar 25 2011, 09:49 AM~20177633
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup: I feel the same :yes:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## modelcarbuilder (Jan 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jan 5 2011, 06:19 PM~19514083
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by modelcarbuilder_@Mar 26 2011, 03:02 PM~20187030
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Mar 20 2011, 10:37 PM~20139854
> *.. which one? This one Uso..??!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HOM1EZ_OnLY_509_@Mar 6 2011, 01:21 PM~20028135
> *badass patterns
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ~Purple Haze~_@Mar 8 2011, 10:18 AM~20042070
> *Another fresh 59 for the Klique OC fleet
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by titolokz_@Jan 23 2011, 11:01 PM~19679605
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## chevyone (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TRY ME_@Mar 9 2011, 11:04 PM~20056246
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Mar 26 2011, 08:55 PM~20189255
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 thicky thick bitch


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Mar 28 2011, 01:38 PM~20202331
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 ! :thumbsup:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Mar 28 2011, 03:38 PM~20202331
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Mar 28 2011, 02:38 PM~20202325
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

:rimshot:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Feb 12 2011, 10:59 PM~19855768
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice........ :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Mar 28 2011, 02:38 PM~20202331
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Mar 28 2011, 02:38 PM~20202331
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pic


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> Found this on the off topic..............................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@Sep 30 2004, 09:33 PM~2259155
> *:biggrin:
> 
> [attachmentid=45195]
> *


 :0


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by smiley_62_@Sep 30 2004, 10:07 PM~2259240
> *:0
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Apr 22 2005, 12:29 PM~3037049
> *damn I love this 59 can't to see mine sitting there like this one  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Mar 26 2011, 08:55 PM~20189255
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :0


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)

:wow:


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

qY3AvtbblpA&feature


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Apr 4 2011, 12:42 PM~20256403
> *qY3AvtbblpA&feature
> *


your car is beautiful bro!


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

. .. Damnnn! I think "Rightwire" and the 25th-St Riders '9s are my two favorites right now!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

59 RAG GOT SOME NEW SHOES 2 DAY


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Apr 4 2011, 08:46 PM~20259793
> *. .. Damnnn! I think "Rightwire" and the 25th-St Riders '9s are my two favorites right now!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :yes:
> *



:0


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

an old pic......................


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)




----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Apr 4 2011, 12:45 PM~20256430
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Apr 4 2011, 12:45 PM~20256430
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Apr 5 2011, 04:07 PM~20266898
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Apr 4 2011, 08:52 PM~20260646
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 very nice


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Apr 4 2011, 08:52 PM~20260646
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by S.J convrt59_@Apr 5 2011, 09:10 PM~20269920
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lordz of kuztomz (Oct 11, 2002)

here you go....


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

59 RAG TRAFFIC GETTING SOME UP GRADES


----------



## lordz of kuztomz (Oct 11, 2002)




----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Apr 5 2011, 04:07 PM~20266898
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :0 :wow:


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Apr 5 2011, 04:07 PM~20266898
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)




----------



## el monte 77 (Feb 16, 2011)




----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)

For sale 35k


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrocha1964_@Apr 9 2011, 08:17 PM~20300273
> *For sale 35k
> 
> 
> ...


FUCK IM GETTING TEMPTED! :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Apr 8 2011, 09:19 PM~20295836
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  Bad Ass Pic Homie..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RAG 6T1 (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrocha1964_@Apr 9 2011, 08:17 PM~20300273
> *For sale 35k
> 
> 
> ...


hmmm.


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Apr 8 2011, 08:19 PM~20295836
> *
> 
> 
> ...



 Sick


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Apr 8 2011, 10:17 PM~20295817
> *
> 
> 
> ...


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

. . any of my '59 brothers got a column for sale ...??!!  :happysad:


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Apr 11 2011, 08:29 PM~20313951
> *. . any of my '59 brothers got a column for sale ...??!!    :happysad:
> *


I got one


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Apr 11 2011, 06:58 PM~20314778
> *I got one
> *


.. Whats the ticket..??! What condition ..??!


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## harbor area 64 rag (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Apr 8 2011, 08:14 PM~20295778
> *
> 
> 
> ...




how has this car now? who owns it now? this car was bad ass


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Apr 12 2011, 01:59 PM~20321436
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 !
:thumbsup: .. What show was this..?!


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Apr 12 2011, 02:59 PM~20321436
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BADDEST MOTHER FUCKER ON THE CALLE !!!!!!!


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Apr 11 2011, 10:31 PM~20315141
> *.. Whats the ticket..??! What condition ..??!
> *


100 plus shipping its in good condition...if youre interested pm me and I'll send you some pics


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Apr 12 2011, 02:59 PM~20321436
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: Thats bad ass, Homie..... :wow:


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harbor area 64 rag_@Apr 12 2011, 03:13 PM~20321519
> *how has this car now? who owns it now? this car was bad ass
> *


this is the man that came for the car for the new owner it was sent to Australia


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Apr 12 2011, 05:25 PM~20322447
> *:0  :0 !
> :thumbsup: .. What show was this..?!
> *


indio


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Apr 12 2011, 07:54 PM~20324602
> *100 plus shipping its in good condition...if youre interested pm me and I'll send you some pics
> *


PM sent!


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

teal62impala posted this in another topic. I tought I would share with the 59Crew! Does anyone own a custom grill?


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ShakeRoks_@Apr 13 2011, 11:02 AM~20328861
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Apr 12 2011, 02:59 PM~20321436
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Apr 11 2011, 05:29 PM~20313951
> *. . any of my '59 brothers got a column for sale ...??!!    :happysad:
> *


i got one id sell whats your offer?


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

some goodies i picked up at portland swapmeet


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Apr 18 2011, 02:51 AM~20363226
> *
> 
> 
> ...





:0 :0 bad ass homie


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Apr 18 2011, 02:51 AM~20363226
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## 619davidVEE (Apr 19, 2011)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Mar 28 2011, 02:38 PM~20202331
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sick ass pic :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ShakeRoks_@Apr 13 2011, 02:02 PM~20328861
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN NEED THEM QUARTERS :biggrin:


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## Str8 Klownin (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Apr 21 2011, 12:57 AM~20387125
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAM :0


----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Apr 21 2011, 12:57 AM~20387125
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Apr 21 2011, 07:57 PM~20387125
> *
> 
> 
> ...


any more pics????????
daytime pics?


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Apr 21 2011, 12:57 AM~20387125
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TX IMPERIALS (May 10, 2006)

:0


> _Originally posted by olamite_@Mar 26 2007, 03:55 PM~7555424
> *and another......its funny cuz we had lambos, aston martins, phantoms and a whole lot of other shit down there, but this was the only car she took a pic next to, shows you the power these cars have
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Apr 13 2011, 02:53 AM~20326552
> *this is the man that came for the car for the new owner it was sent to Australia
> 
> 
> ...


is that chuck? :0


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Apr 19 2011, 10:28 PM~20377866
> *DAMN NEED THEM QUARTERS :biggrin:
> *


mght be a 4 door rear section


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Apr 21 2011, 12:57 AM~20387125
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Apr 18 2011, 02:51 AM~20363226
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Apr 21 2011, 12:57 AM~20387125
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this mother fucker is bad! i couldnt keep my off of it in chicano park! :wow: :cheesy:


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ivan619_@Apr 24 2011, 12:25 AM~20406644
> *this mother fucker is bad! i couldnt keep my off of it in chicano park!  :wow:  :cheesy:
> *


& this rag nine too , MOTIVATION! :0


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ivan619_@Apr 24 2011, 01:46 AM~20406884
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ivan619_@Apr 24 2011, 12:46 AM~20406884
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 13OZKAR_@Mar 17 2011, 01:23 PM~20114429
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :h5: fuck this 58 looks clean! you have some nice rides bro! im saving for a rag 59.


----------



## theebassplayer1 (Aug 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@Sep 30 2004, 09:33 PM~2259155
> *:biggrin:
> 
> [attachmentid=45195]
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ivan619_@Apr 24 2011, 12:46 AM~20406884
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by crazymexicano101+Apr 24 2011, 08:13 PM~20411838-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :biggrin: thanks homies!
will be postin more pics later


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Apr 23 2011, 07:15 PM~20404846
> *is that chuck? :0
> *


i don't think his name was chuck


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by leg46y_@Apr 21 2011, 07:35 AM~20387984
> *any more pics????????
> daytime pics?
> *


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RELIC_@Jan 3 2010, 03:02 PM~16171215
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Aug 13 2009, 02:30 PM~14760056
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :naughty:


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Apr 26 2011, 04:08 PM~20425350
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Apr 26 2011, 04:07 PM~20425341
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: dam :biggrin:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by livinlow64_@Mar 17 2011, 03:48 AM~20111825
> *OG
> *


All original..


----------



## MR X (Jul 18, 2005)




----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chevrolet-I...5fCarsQ5fTrucks


----------



## DUKES N.M. (Jan 19, 2011)




----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

my new project :biggrin:


----------



## fabianchev59 (Jan 12, 2011)

:wow:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dukecityrider_@Apr 27 2011, 06:02 PM~20434034
> *my new project :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice!


----------



## MR.IMP (Jul 22, 2005)

Got some OG Foxcraft 12x60's if anyone is interested:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1959-60-Che...sQ5fAccessories


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AUGIE DOGGIE_@Aug 13 2009, 05:45 PM~14762045
> *ttt for my dream car topic
> *


 :werd: :yes: :yes:


----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DUKES N.M._@Apr 27 2011, 12:41 AM~20429042
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 PERFECT


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FUNKSTERGROOVES_@Apr 24 2011, 09:10 PM~20412331
> *:h5: fuck this 58 looks clean! you have some nice rides bro! im saving for a rag 59.
> *


GRACIAS HOMEBOY...HOPE U GET IT!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:run:


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

.. Not as tight as the others, but mine made it out there as well ! :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

its a 59 its tight regardless homie!!!!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ivan619+Apr 24 2011, 01:28 AM~20406819-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Apr 29 2011, 05:55 PM~20449855
> *
> 
> 
> ...


eye on the prize homie


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

SHOULD BE HERE IN 2 3 WEEKS :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Apr 29 2011, 06:09 PM~20449937
> *SHOULD BE HERE IN 2 3 WEEKS :biggrin:
> *


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Apr 29 2011, 02:53 PM~20449459
> *its a 59 its tight regardless homie!!!!
> *


  :cheesy: !


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> :wow:


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)

> this car was sold? :uh:


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Apr 26 2011, 04:08 PM~20425359
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Apr 26 2011, 04:11 PM~20425374
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Apr 29 2011, 03:17 PM~20449187
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 beautiful 59


----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

> > :wow:
> 
> 
> Nice color


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

what i good used front bumper gaurd go 4?


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

whats the deal on them :cheesy:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@May 1 2011, 09:55 PM~20462710
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DONERS?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dukecityrider_@Apr 27 2011, 05:02 PM~20434034
> *my new project :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice project! nice find.


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 13OZKAR_@Apr 29 2011, 04:23 AM~20446087
> *GRACIAS HOMEBOY...HOPE U GET IT!!! :thumbsup:
> *


thank you bro! it will happen si dios quiere.


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Apr 29 2011, 03:17 PM~20449187
> *
> 
> 
> ...


its tight bro. clean ranfla.


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Apr 29 2011, 04:55 PM~20449855
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dont give up on it homie. post progress pics!


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@May 1 2011, 08:30 PM~20462364
> *what i good used front bumper gaurd go 4?
> *


if your patient enough to look you will catch one at 450.00 or so. Most clean none repros run 600 and up. I dropped 800.00 on a OG restored to show grill guard for my 59. I still need the rubber titties


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FUNKSTERGROOVES_@May 2 2011, 07:17 PM~20471265
> *its tight bro. clean ranfla.
> *


 :cheesy: .. gracias!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by FUNKSTERGROOVES_@May 2 2011, 11:18 PM~20471274
> *Dont give up on it homie. post progress pics!
> *


TRUST ME I AINT, LIFE TIME RIGHT THERE :biggrin:


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

want a 59 bad. someday...


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@May 2 2011, 07:33 PM~20470735
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :fool2:


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@May 2 2011, 09:46 PM~20472663
> *
> 
> 
> ...


KILLINGEM


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by FUNKSTERGROOVES_@May 2 2011, 11:29 PM~20471383
> *if your patient enough to look you will  catch one at 450.00 or so. Most clean none repros run 600 and up. I dropped 800.00 on a OG restored to show grade grill  guard for my 59. I still the rubber titties.
> *


YEA SOUND ABOUT RIGHT :happysad:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Just sitting on the side of a road off a main highway and not for sale


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Looking to buy a 59 hard top: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=592710


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)

ttt


----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)




----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@May 2 2011, 09:19 PM~20471892
> *TRUST ME I AINT, LIFE TIME RIGHT THERE :biggrin:
> *


 I had big plans for my 59 but I cant keep my mind of a rag. I always wanted a drop top but didnt think it would be posible until I said fuck it im gonna make it happen. I slanged my 70 chevelle and work hard to save whatever little I can to make my rag top 59 dream happen.If god keeps me and famaly healthy, this shit will happen. Im one patient muthafucker!


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

I still have the burning question, keep my hardtop 59 or sell it to get more cash for a rag? I cant see my self selling it so I keep saving on the side for the rag. Ill cruze this one in the mean time.


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FUNKSTERGROOVES_@May 4 2011, 05:48 AM~20480444
> *I still have the burning question, keep my hardtop 59 or sell it to get more cash for a rag? I cant see my self selling it so I keep saving on the side for the rag. Ill cruze this one in the mean time.
> *


Just sell it to me bro, 59 hardtop is all I want.


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@May 3 2011, 10:44 PM~20480884
> *Just sell it to me bro, 59 hardtop is all I want.
> *


whats up homie? Weve talked in the past.

check your PM.


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FUNKSTERGROOVES_@May 4 2011, 07:32 AM~20481168
> *whats up homie?  Weve talked in the past.
> 
> check your PM.
> *


Whats up, yeah I remember. 
PM replied.


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 3 2011, 02:42 PM~20476404
> *Just sitting on the side of a road off a main highway and not for sale
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FUNKSTERGROOVES_@May 3 2011, 09:34 PM~20480307
> * I had big plans for my 59 but I cant keep my mind of a rag. I always wanted a drop top but didnt think it would be posible until I said fuck it im gonna make it happen. I slanged my 70 chevelle and work hard to save whatever little I can to make my rag top 59 dream happen.If god keeps me and famaly healthy, this shit will happen. Im one patient muthafucker!
> *


DAMN! THAT WOULD BE BAD ASS TO HAVE EM BOTH! NOTHINGS IMPOSIBLE HOMEBOY, LOOKS TO ME LIKE YOUR ON THE RIGHT PATH!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@May 4 2011, 12:16 AM~20481306
> *:0
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FUNKSTERGROOVES_@May 3 2011, 08:48 PM~20480444
> *I still have the burning question, keep my hardtop 59 or sell it to get more cash for a rag? I cant see my self selling it so I keep saving on the side for the rag. Ill cruze this one in the mean time.
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@May 3 2011, 09:44 PM~20480884
> *Just sell it to me bro, 59 hardtop is all I want.
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 13OZKAR_@May 4 2011, 12:59 AM~20481423
> *DAMN! THAT WOULD BE BAD ASS TO HAVE EM BOTH! NOTHINGS IMPOSIBLE HOMEBOY, LOOKS TO ME LIKE YOUR ON THE RIGHT PATH!!! :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks bro! Yeah it would be nice to have the 2 of them. It would suck if I sold this one and for whatever reason not get the rag hno:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 13OZKAR_@May 4 2011, 02:01 AM~20481428
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Que Onda bro, how's the 59 coming along? :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by FUNKSTERGROOVES_@May 4 2011, 12:34 AM~20480307
> * I had big plans for my 59 but I cant keep my mind of a rag. I always wanted a drop top but didnt think it would be posible until I said fuck it im gonna make it happen. I slanged my 70 chevelle and work hard to save whatever little I can to make my rag top 59 dream happen.If god keeps me and famaly healthy, this shit will happen. Im one patient muthafucker!
> *


THATS RIGHT BRO,KEEEP FAITH IT WILL HAPPEN


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@May 4 2011, 04:04 PM~20482290
> *:0  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


I wont even ask you cause I know you got all you want bro!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Apr 26 2011, 04:10 PM~20425367
> *
> 
> 
> ...


KLIQUE HAS SOME OF THE BADDEST 59 OUT IN THE GAME PROPS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HARBOR RIDER_@May 4 2011, 08:05 PM~20486685
> *KLIQUE HAS SOME OF THE BADDEST 59 OUT IN THE GAME PROPS :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


KLIQUE IS DOIN THE DAM THING !!!!!!!!


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@May 4 2011, 11:21 AM~20483397
> *THATS RIGHT BRO,KEEEP FAITH IT WILL HAPPEN
> *


 :h5:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

:0


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@May 5 2011, 02:58 AM~20488503
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)

:wow:


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@May 5 2011, 02:58 AM~20488503
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@May 5 2011, 02:58 AM~20488503
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :wow: :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by angelisticsola5960_@May 3 2011, 12:30 PM~20475911
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@May 4 2011, 10:47 AM~20483528
> *I wont even ask you cause I know you got all you want bro!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :yes: :yes:
. .. This may sound a little wierd uce, but to have one of these feels even better than I imagened it would be like! It never gets old to work on it, ride it, have total strqngers give u thumbs up, or even opening the door to the garage to see it sitting there!! I promise!!!
. . This sounds real crazy, but when Im ridin' in it, I like it better than warm moist "PIE" :0 :0 :yes: . . . . . :werd: :loco:


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@May 8 2011, 08:40 AM~20507402
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: :yes: :yes:
> . .. This may sound a little wierd uce, but to have one of these feels even better than I imagened it would be like! It never gets old to work on it, ride it, have total strqngers give u thumbs up, or even opening the door to the garage to see it sitting there!! I promise!!!
> . . This sounds real crazy, but when Im ridin' in it, I like it better than warm moist "PIE"  :0  :0 :yes: . . . . . :werd: :loco:
> *


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)




----------



## SIXFOE (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@May 8 2011, 05:40 PM~20507402
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: :yes: :yes:
> . .. This may sound a little wierd uce, but to have one of these feels even better than I imagened it would be like! It never gets old to work on it, ride it, have total strqngers give u thumbs up, or even opening the door to the garage to see it sitting there!! I promise!!!
> . . This sounds real crazy, but when Im ridin' in it, I like it better than warm moist "PIE"  :0  :0 :yes: . . . . . :werd: :loco:
> *


Doesnt sound weird at all to me, I have felt that way about my 64 rag.

But at the same time I have always liked the 59´s, so im doing this for myself.


Alot of my friends think im crazy selling a clean rag to get a 59 HT, but I just love the body lines and the roof on the 59 HT´s!


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@May 9 2011, 07:35 AM~20513461
> *Doesnt sound weird at all to me, I have felt that way about my 64 rag.
> 
> But at the same time I have always liked the 59´s, so im doing this for myself.
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@May 8 2011, 09:45 AM~20507429
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fabianchev59 (Jan 12, 2011)

still working on mine, almost ready to cruise riverside, espanola NM


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fabianchev59_@May 9 2011, 11:45 AM~20514659
> *still working on mine, almost ready to cruise riverside, espanola NM
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ivan619_@May 8 2011, 10:28 PM~20511814
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

love them 59's


----------



## BIG RAY RAY (Feb 10, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@May 10 2011, 08:10 PM~20526117
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:wow:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)




----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 585960_@May 11 2011, 08:10 PM~20533795
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Douk (Mar 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ivan619_@May 8 2011, 10:28 PM~20511814
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whaou!!! :0 
nice pics!


----------



## chevy15021 (Aug 7, 2006)

does any one have pics of 59s with nuuvuu mirors


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevy15021_@May 12 2011, 09:45 PM~20538840
> *does any one have pics of 59s with nuuvuu mirors
> *


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:0


----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

Just picked these up today from CARSinc. I'll be putting them on my 4 door sedan which has the same size deck lid as a rag top. Could any '59 rag owners post a picture (top view preferably) of where you mounted the antenna on the "wing"? Or a measurement?









Thanks!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

thats going to look tight on the 9 thats a must


----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@May 13 2011, 09:08 AM~20544498
> *thats going to look tight on the 9 thats a must
> *


Thanks! Can't wait to see em on there.


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Bump for the 5-9´s


----------



## Erik64SS (Oct 22, 2005)

Looks good...but could look much better with some sweet TLC


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Erik64SS_@May 14 2011, 11:13 AM~20550543
> *Looks good...but could look much better with some sweet TLC
> *


X2!


----------



## fabianchev59 (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## modelcarbuilder (Jan 17, 2010)

bump


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@May 16 2011, 12:38 AM~20560798
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@May 17 2011, 02:28 AM~20568934
> *
> 
> 
> ...


love it !!! :biggrin:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@May 17 2011, 10:28 AM~20568934
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@May 17 2011, 01:28 AM~20568934
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:yes: ..! AquaBoogie .


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@May 18 2011, 06:04 PM~20581185
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@May 15 2011, 11:38 PM~20560798
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@May 18 2011, 09:04 PM~20581185
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

TTT


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

i found these on craigslist san diego.. not mine just lookin out..
http://sandiego.craigslist.org/esd/pts/2391675406.html


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@May 20 2011, 03:56 AM~20591667
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm:


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)

LOOKING TO TRADE FOR 1959 ACCESSORIES !!!!!  GOT THE OTHER HOCKEY STICK JUST NOT IN THE PIC SET IS COMPLETE !!!!


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 585960_@May 21 2011, 06:38 PM~20600994
> *LOOKING TO TRADE FOR 1959 ACCESSORIES !!!!!   GOT THE OTHER HOCKEY STICK JUST NOT IN THE PIC SET IS COMPLETE !!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 585960_@May 21 2011, 07:38 PM~20600994
> *LOOKING TO TRADE FOR 1959 ACCESSORIES !!!!!   GOT THE OTHER HOCKEY STICK JUST NOT IN THE PIC SET IS COMPLETE !!!!
> 
> 
> ...


59 gold!


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

stacked up


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 585960, topdown59, WALT CUSTOMS  X59999


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@May 23 2011, 05:10 AM~20607098
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@May 22 2011, 11:11 PM~20607708
> *stacked up
> 
> 
> ...


How much for the one up top? :wow:


----------



## westtexasshotcalla (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 3 2011, 01:42 PM~20476404
> *Just sitting on the side of a road off a main highway and not for sale
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN THIS MOFO LOOKS EXACTLY LIKE MINE :wow:


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@May 22 2011, 12:39 AM~20602703
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :worship: I want one bad !!!! one of these days


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

fuck, this thread makes me want to trade my three for a 59 bad!


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impalaray_@May 2 2011, 09:03 PM~20472311
> *want a 59 bad. someday...
> *


today :cheesy: 
































































8000 for the car, 350 shipped from arizona. all trim is in the trunk, back window in the trunk too. car is complete and SOLID, only minor surface rust no rot. at my mechanics house getting it set for the engine rebuild


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impalaray_@May 23 2011, 10:11 PM~20615433
> *today  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@May 23 2011, 10:08 PM~20616016
> *:thumbsup:
> *


thanks bro, im excited :cheesy: 

how this thing didnt sell quick i have no idea. it was on lay it low classifieds since last year. like i said, no rot, solid and dry. very light surface rust that can be just sanded dont even need a grinder. COMPLETE, all trim is in trunk, back glass too. has og motor and tranny, guy i bought it from was his homeboys grandmas car she was original owner. solid floor and trunk, solid rockers, solid quarters not even pits or tiny holes so i have no patchwork to do on it. Motor will be rebuilt, me and my girls dad will get on the interior and have it busted out in a weekend all og. will get down to polishing the trims this week then when the motor is rebuilt, off for body and paint 

Happy day for me, In with the big dogs now just need to get it done


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@May 22 2011, 10:11 PM~20607708
> *stacked up
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 585960_@May 21 2011, 05:38 PM~20600994
> *LOOKING TO TRADE FOR 1959 ACCESSORIES !!!!!   GOT THE OTHER HOCKEY STICK JUST NOT IN THE PIC SET IS COMPLETE !!!!
> 
> 
> ...


what are these to


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

57 FRONT 58 MIDDLE 59 REAR


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

i got a question, how is it you upgrade the tiny master cylinder to atleast a dual, and is there a kit to make the front disk? thanks guys


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by impalaray_@May 24 2011, 09:55 AM~20617814
> *i got a question, how is it you upgrade the tiny master cylinder to atleast a dual, and is there a kit to make the front disk? thanks guys
> *


CPP has many disk brake conversion kits online. They have some good pricing on the ebay store.


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)




----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ShakeRoks_@May 24 2011, 08:19 AM~20617917
> *CPP has many disk brake conversion kits online. They have some good pricing on the ebay store.
> *


Are they all bolt on kits or do I have to change out spindles. Thanks


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by impalaray_@May 24 2011, 07:26 PM~20621198
> *Are they all bolt on kits or do I have to change out spindles. Thanks
> *


you can do stock spindles or 2" drop spindles.


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ShakeRoks_@May 24 2011, 08:30 PM~20621787
> *you can do stock spindles or 2" drop spindles.
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry20621814

Hit him up.


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

HhZBQvx0UHY&feature


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

> > this car was sold? :uh:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@May 25 2011, 05:45 PM~20625312
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, it went to France.


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@May 22 2011, 02:39 AM~20602703
> *
> 
> 
> ...




WOW!!! :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 

Lovin it bro!!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

My bros 59 in the works


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@May 25 2011, 06:27 PM~20628669
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@May 25 2011, 10:07 AM~20625476
> *Yes, it went to France.
> *


you can see the tow truck in the back round was that video made in France


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impalaray_@May 24 2011, 02:06 AM~20616577
> *what are these to
> *


Convertible trim, piston covers


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@May 26 2011, 04:25 AM~20629256
> *you can see the tow truck in the back round was that video made in France
> *


video was made when the shipper picked it up in the states, car is probaly in the middle of the atlantic ocean by now on the way to france


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@May 26 2011, 02:17 AM~20631460
> *video was made when the shipper picked it up in the states, car is probaly in the middle of the atlantic ocean by now on the way to france
> *


THE LOW US DOLLAR, BRINGS OVERSEAS BUSINESSS
GUYS GET MAD WHEN CARS GET SHIPPED OUT, NEVER TO RETURN, BUT ON THE OTHER HAND, SOMETIMES THESE GUYS ARE THE ONLY BUYERS OUT THERE


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@May 26 2011, 09:23 AM~20632759
> *THE LOW US DOLLAR, BRINGS OVERSEAS BUSINESSS
> GUYS GET MAD WHEN CARS GET SHIPPED OUT, NEVER TO RETURN, BUT ON THE OTHER HAND,  SOMETIMES  THESE GUYS ARE THE ONLY BUYERS OUT THERE
> *


my last 59 went to Australia


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@May 25 2011, 05:27 PM~20628669
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@May 27 2011, 06:56 AM~20633666
> *my last 59 went to Australia
> *


whats a 59 of this quality worth?


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@May 26 2011, 06:23 PM~20632759
> *THE LOW US DOLLAR, BRINGS OVERSEAS BUSINESSS
> GUYS GET MAD WHEN CARS GET SHIPPED OUT, NEVER TO RETURN, BUT ON THE OTHER HAND,  SOMETIMES  THESE GUYS ARE THE ONLY BUYERS OUT THERE
> *


europe is the new japan, we have been importing alot these last years since the dollar went down and most of the time importing a done car costs less then building one up, i regret sometimes that i bought mine in europe because for the same price or a little more i would have bought one that was done or close to done :happysad:  i understand that you guys get mad but hey like you said it, its hard to sell a 50k car in the states while people across the world might have the cash for it so look at it as lowridin expanding all over the world


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

can any of you guys actualy tell me what the diferences are between a 59 x-frame and a 61-64 x-frame? totaly other dimensions or just some bumper mounts that are different? thanks


----------



## BIGJERM (Feb 25, 2011)




----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

59´s TTT!


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@May 27 2011, 09:19 AM~20639673
> *can any of you guys actualy tell me what the diferences are between a 59 x-frame and a 61-64 x-frame? totaly other dimensions or just some bumper mounts that are different? thanks
> *


59 60 is about 4 inches longer and the last 4 mounts are in different spot


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@May 28 2011, 10:31 PM~20649624
> *59 60 is about 4 inches longer and the last 4 mounts are in different spot
> *


When you go to mount a 61-64 on a 59 frame, the frame mounts the mount to the firewall are 4 inches toward the front of the frame. The front upper a-arm mounts are built at a slightly different angle compared to 61-64. The rear end housing used in a 58-61 is also different. In particular a 58 has a y bone vs 59-64 are a bannana bar.


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@May 29 2011, 01:47 AM~20650046
> *When you go to mount a 61-64 on a 59 frame, the frame mounts the mount to the firewall are 4 inches toward the front of the frame. The front upper a-arm mounts are built at a slightly different angle compared to 61-64. The rear end housing used in a 58-61 is also different. In particular a 58 has a y bone vs 59-64 are a bannana bar.
> *



good info. i was always curious also.


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

:0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

who dat


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@May 29 2011, 06:12 AM~20650645
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


Who is that!? ... She got in a '59 rag and got laid and pregnant right away! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@May 29 2011, 06:40 AM~20650740
> *who dat
> *


Pink


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impalaray_@May 23 2011, 10:56 PM~20616320
> *thanks bro, im excited  :cheesy:
> 
> how this thing didnt sell quick i have no idea. it was on lay it low classifieds since last year. like i said, no rot, solid and dry. very light surface rust that can be just sanded dont even need a grinder. COMPLETE, all trim is in trunk, back glass too. has og motor and tranny, guy i bought it from was his homeboys grandmas car she was original owner. solid floor and trunk, solid rockers, solid quarters not even pits or tiny holes so i have no patchwork to do on it. Motor will be rebuilt, me and my girls dad will get on the interior and have it busted out in a weekend all og. will get down to polishing the trims this week then when the motor is rebuilt, off for body and paint
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)




----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)




----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@May 29 2011, 03:42 PM~20650749
> *Who is that!? ... She got in a '59 rag and got laid and pregnant right away! :rofl: :rofl:
> *


X2, some 59´s was equipped with a optional pregnancy kit. :biggrin:


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:wow:


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

Wizzard said:


> X2, some 59´s was equipped with a optional pregnancy kit. :biggrin:


:roflmao::roflmao:!


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

osolo59 said:


> 59 60 is about 4 inches longer and the last 4 mounts are in different spot





Maximus1959 said:


> When you go to mount a 61-64 on a 59 frame, the frame mounts the mount to the firewall are 4 inches toward the front of the frame. The front upper a-arm mounts are built at a slightly different angle compared to 61-64. The rear end housing used in a 58-61 is also different. In particular a 58 has a y bone vs 59-64 are a bannana bar.


great info guys, so it WOULD be possible to mount a 61-64 frame on a 59 if you just move the mounts more to the front? or are there other differences and too much complications to do it like for example front end not alligning and shit like that?

the thing is i'm gonna be building a rolling frame and i'm allways hunting for either a 59 rag or a 64 rag and want to know if the frame can go under the 59 in case i would found one, if its just the front body mounts its all good since it can be done and for the angle of the upper a-arms it doesn't realy matter since the car would be juiced.


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## pesco 64 (Feb 5, 2011)

Does anyone have some 12x60 cruiser skirts for sale with the exhaust vents ! pm me price and condition please.


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

ANY 1 TRY OUT THE NEW FRONT BUMPER GUARDS THEY SELLING NOW? DO THEY FIR AND LOOK RITE? OR ANY 1 USE THE FULL FLOOR BOARDS THEY GOT OUT NOW??????


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

AMB1800 said:


> great info guys, so it WOULD be possible to mount a 61-64 frame on a 59 if you just move the mounts more to the front? or are there other differences and too much complications to do it like for example front end not alligning and shit like that?
> 
> the thing is i'm gonna be building a rolling frame and i'm allways hunting for either a 59 rag or a 64 rag and want to know if the frame can go under the 59 in case i would found one, if its just the front body mounts its all good since it can be done and for the angle of the upper a-arms it doesn't realy matter since the car would be juiced.


YOU CAN ALSO JUST CUT THE CONVERT ONLY FRAME REINENFORCEMENTS OFF OF ANY 58/64 FRAME, AND WELD THEM TO THE FRAME/CAR YOU ARE GOING TO USE. THERE ARE GUYS ON HERE THAT MAKE/SELL THE VERT FRAME MOUNTS. SO CONVERTING A REGULAR CAR FRAME TO A CONVERT FRAME WILL NOT BE AN ISSUE.


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

:thumbsup::wow:


AMB1800 said:


> great info guys, so it WOULD be possible to mount a 61-64 frame on a 59 if you just move the mounts more to the front? or are there other differences and too much complications to do it like for example front end not alligning and shit like that?
> 
> the thing is i'm gonna be building a rolling frame and i'm allways hunting for either a 59 rag or a 64 rag and want to know if the frame can go under the 59 in case i would found one, if its just the front body mounts its all good since it can be done and for the angle of the upper a-arms it doesn't realy matter since the car would be juiced.


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

IIMPALAA said:


>


 :thumbsup::wow:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

IIMPALAA said:


>


Damn thats a nice pic IIMPALAA! The Felix-reflection in the chrome, mayne its just bad!


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

picked these up yesterday, not 12x60 but 14x60 but really wanted skirts. 



















talked to a guy that had this 59 vert and has 14s on his



















and im picking a pair of these nos off him in a couple of days, 2gs










he said the 14s are the ones actually made for 59, even tho yes the 12 look better and everyone wants 12s so i picked these up. 


didnt want to go with these cause i didnt want to put anything repro on my 59 especially fiberglass

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/12-X...r_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item45e21cf243


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

impalaray said:


> picked these up yesterday, not 12x60 but 14x60 but really wanted skirts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


foxcraft made a cruiser skirt only for a 59 two door hardtop, or convert. and they were 12x60


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

so what car was made to fit the 14s?????????


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

Fords?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

lol


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

I'm new to 59s, only had mine for about 3 weeks maybe so I have no clue. Yea I knew foxcraft made the something 40 or 45 for 59s, but Got the 14s cause if u saw what was on this 59 ud see he knew his shit. He was a about accessories, had them all so I'm taking his word for it. 

Got this today, installing tonite if I'm off work early enough ill let u guys know how it goes and if it works, he guaranteed me it'll clear 13x7 wire rims and I know that's what a lot of guys are concerned about since most kits says use 15 inch rims and bigger. Not bad for 220 if so, well see

64impalaforsale.com/58-1959-1960-61-62-63-1964-chevy-impala-front-disc-brake-kit-upland-220/


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

pics of 59


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

impalaray said:


> I'm new to 59s, only had mine for about 3 weeks maybe so I have no clue. Yea I knew foxcraft made the something 40 or 45 for 59s, but Got the 14s cause if u saw what was on this 59 ud see he knew his shit. He was a about accessories, had them all so I'm taking his word for it.
> 
> Got this today, installing tonite if I'm off work early enough ill let u guys know how it goes and if it works, he guaranteed me it'll clear 13x7 wire rims and I know that's what a lot of guys are concerned about since most kits says use 15 inch rims and bigger. Not bad for 220 if so, well see
> 
> 64impalaforsale.com/58-1959-1960-61-62-63-1964-chevy-impala-front-disc-brake-kit-upland-220/


THE 14`S WILL FIT, BUT THEY WERE NEVER MADE FOR THE 59 ONLY. 
TAKE A LOOK AROUND, THERE ARE A LOT OF NICE NINES OUT THERE, THEN YOU CAN SEE WHAT SHOULD BE ON YOUR CAR, WHAT SHOULDN`T BE. BUT IT`S NICE TO SEE ANOTHER 59 GETTING BUILT. PM ME IF YOU EVER NEED HELP


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

64 CRAWLING said:


> pics of 59


HERE`S THE DOG HOUSE


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

HERES MINE, THIS SIDE QUARTER NEEDS REPLAING


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

Mr 59, thanks and I'm going to need help, advice and parts if u have things I need. I'm brand new to 59s so a lot I don't know. I'll post pics Friday when I'm off work. I plan to install the disc brake kit and grind and seal my floors with zero rust. I'll take pics of the process and ill make a topic on the project rides forum. It's at my mechanics 67impalaSS house where they're going to redo the engine and tranny I bought in Pomona this Sunday. U guys are going to trip out how solid that car came. I'll start posting Friday


----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

I'm just getting started on the body work on my doors, and I need to get the "IMPALA" letters off.









I see the little retainer washers that fasten onto the pegs on the back of the letters. But I'm not sure of a safe way to take them off without breaking the pegs off the letters. Anyone have any suggestions for a safe way???


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

bad ass ride homies!!!


----------



## fabianchev59 (Jan 12, 2011)

getting close on mine


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

FoxCustom said:


> I'm just getting started on the body work on my doors, and I need to get the "IMPALA" letters off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SPRAY THE FRONT AND BACK SIDE WITH WD-40 THE GENTLY PRY OFF, OR THESE ARE GIVE A LITE TAP FROM THE BACK. THESE SHOULD COME OUT REALLY EASY


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

My95Fleety said:


>






























. ..


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

FoolishinVegas said:


> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

FoolishinVegas said:


>


:naughty:


----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

MR.59 said:


> SPRAY THE FRONT AND BACK SIDE WITH WD-40 THE GENTLY PRY OFF, OR THESE ARE GIVE A LITE TAP FROM THE BACK. THESE SHOULD COME OUT REALLY EASY


Thanks for the help. I just didn't want to risk breaking them. I'll get them off of there tomorrow.


----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

impalaray said:


>


Are there two different shades of Gothic Gold-1 for interior and 1 for exterior??? My car has the original Gothic Gold paint on the dash and it's quite a bit darker in tone than the Gothic Gold exterior of this rag and all the Gothic Gold exteriors I've seen.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

FoxCustom said:


> Are there two different shades of Gothic Gold-1 for interior and 1 for exterior??? My car has the original Gothic Gold paint on the dash and it's quite a bit darker in tone than the Gothic Gold exterior of this rag and all the Gothic Gold exteriors I've seen.


I DON`T SEE A DIFFERENT COLOR CODE FOR THE DASH, BUT THE OG FINISH WAS A LITTLE ON THE DULL SIDE, NOT SO SHINY LIKE THE OUTSIDE OF THE CAR, I`M SURE THAT`S TO KEEP THE SUN GLARE DOWN. 
ALOT OF COLOR SHADE DIFFERENCES CAN BE DIFFERENT BRANDS OF PAINT, OR GUYS WILL CUSTOM TINT THE OG COLOR TO BE DIFFERENT


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Anyone recognize theese venetian blinds? 
Are they Sanco or something else?


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

MR.59 said:


> I DON`T SEE A DIFFERENT COLOR CODE FOR THE DASH, BUT THE OG FINISH WAS A LITTLE ON THE DULL SIDE, NOT SO SHINY LIKE THE OUTSIDE OF THE CAR, I`M SURE THAT`S TO KEEP THE SUN GLARE DOWN.
> ALOT OF COLOR SHADE DIFFERENCES CAN BE DIFFERENT BRANDS OF PAINT, OR GUYS WILL CUSTOM TINT THE OG COLOR TO BE DIFFERENT


I see. That makes sense about the anti-glare issue too. Thanks!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

12X60 FOXCRFT W/SCUFF SHEILDS
$1200.00 PM ME


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/cto/2425512278.html


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

impalaray said:


> http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/cto/2425512278.html


i have the missing stainless and trim, for who ever buys it


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

Wizzard said:


> Anyone recognize theese venetian blinds?
> Are they Sanco or something else?


sancos all the way, I got some NOS sanco blinds for sale!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

MR.59 said:


> i have the missing stainless and trim, for who ever buys it


just curious how much?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

MR.59 said:


> 12X60 FOXCRFT W/SCUFF SHEILDS
> $1200.00 PM ME


payment plan lol


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

i went thru all my trim, im missing one of the rear panel trims, interior. i have the two door trims, but only one back seat side panel molding trim. do you have this?


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

put in the skirts i got, looks nice on it  





































this is my 59, only took these pics so far i was in a rush to get to apple valley to meet up with the guy thats going to paint it. he picks it up this tues, and in 3 weeks i get it back, a nice blue body with white trunk and top. ill post pics as soon as it gets back. right now my mechanic is doing the motor so as soon as i get it back itll go in and im on the road :cheesy:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

im lovin it homie


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

thatys the first thing ima do,is sand blast the whole car and put epoxy primer on it then cover her up untill i can afford parts lol


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

MILGON said:


> took the car out today for a show in santa monica.


:worship:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

WHAT SWITHES ARE THESE FOR????


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

i have the missing stainless and trim, for who ever buys it



64 CRAWLING said:


> just curious how much?


?? :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

N.O.S. 1958/1959/1960


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

64 CRAWLING said:


> pics of 59


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/showthread.php/306336-1959-Impala-quot-Christine-quot


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

anyone know what size the bolts are that hold the fenders down? size?


----------



## casper38 (Aug 17, 2007)

MR.59 said:


> HERE`S THE DOG HOUSE


:roflmao:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

n.o.s.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## Lowrod deuce (Mar 16, 2011)

Anyone have a back seat for a 59 vert? I need the bottom but will take the whole seat.....


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

rightwire said:


>


saw this car tonight! 
bad ass!
nice spending some time B/S`ing and talking `59`s with you RIGHT WIRE


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

i bought a disc conversion kit for my 59, itll mount 13x7 wires, but wont mount the original 14s it came with the caliper rubs way too much beyond just grinding it alittle to make it fit. i ask cause i bought wide whitewalls 14s and want to mount them on a 14 inch rim. what rim do i use for this? i heard 14s og rims off a 80s monte carlo or camaro. but ones that will fit the og 59 impala hubcaps and spinners. want to be able to switch from wide whitewalls and og hubcaps to wire rims. thanks guys


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)

64 CRAWLING said:


> WHAT SWITHES ARE THESE FOR????


Hydraulics


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Tee"s_77LTD said:


> Hydraulics


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

rightwire said:


>


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)

MY 59 IS ALMOST THERE !!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

looking for a 59 assembly book? any help


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

i got mine from truck and car shop 15 bucks. someone tell me how to make it pdf and ill do it and post it for download


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

impalaray said:


> i got mine from truck and car shop 15 bucks. someone tell me how to make it pdf and ill do it and post it for download


wish you could do one for a 64!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:cheesy:


impalaray said:


> i got mine from truck and car shop 15 bucks. someone tell me how to make it pdf and ill do it and post it for download


cool thanks but i want to have the book so i can take it in the yard


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

o ok. yea ur going to need it, make the dismantling way easier without breaking anything from wiggling and prying on parts to see what bolts are left


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

585960 said:


> MY 59 IS ALMOST THERE !!!!!!!! :biggrin:


that`s 1 car you never get tired of looking at


----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

Lowrod deuce said:


> Anyone have a back seat for a 59 vert? I need the bottom but will take the whole seat.....


 
I might be able to help you...

pm sent


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

585960 said:


> MY 59 IS ALMOST THERE !!!!!!!! :biggrin:


Sweet just looking at it like that...


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

nice trailmaster !!!! i could use one of those !!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

i got some paint dividers for a 59 $250 plus shipping. pm me if interested


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

westsidehydros said:


> nice trailmaster !!!! i could use one of those !!


you`ll need 2
1 on each side!


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

MR.59 said:


> you`ll need 2
> 1 on each side!


X2, but then again he might already have one.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Wizzard said:


> X2, but then again he might already have one.


GO BACK AND CHECK IN THE "REFLECTION" OF THE MIRROR
CHEEEE-CHEEEE`S
1 ON EACH SIDE


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

will a 58 frame fit on a 59?


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

nice topic:thumbsup:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

64 CRAWLING said:


> will a 58 frame fit on a 59?


no I believe 59 and 60 share frames


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

vintage1976 said:


>


I SPY TITTYS!!!!!:biggrin: :naughty:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

gabendacutlass said:


> nice topic:thumbsup:


Whats up Gabe, you like these 59's? I know where there's one at :0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

BigVics58 said:


> no I believe 59 and 60 share frames


I KNOW IT WAS 1 OR THE 2, BUT WANT TO BE SURE


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

BigVics58 said:


> I SPY TITTYS!!!!!:biggrin: :naughty:


:0 :0 :0 !!!
Holy crap! That is freakin awesome!! :rofl: :thumbsup:


----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)

FoolishinVegas said:


> :0 :0 :0 !!!
> Holy crap! That is freakin awesome!! :rofl: :thumbsup:



:biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

BigVics58 said:


> I SPY TITTYS!!!!!:biggrin: :naughty:


OR THEY MITE BE MAN BOOBS:ugh::biggrin:


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)




----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

RdnLow63 said:


>


:yes::yes: ! Never ever get tired of looking at that angle!


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)




----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

RdnLow63 said:


>


 .. Or that one also!


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

RdnLow63 said:


>


BAD ASS :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

[/


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

]


----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)

64 CRAWLING said:


> OR THEY MITE BE MAN BOOBS:ugh::biggrin:



im pretty sure there not man boobs :dunno:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

thats gangster


RdnLow63 said:


>


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

vintage1976 said:


> im pretty sure there not man boobs :dunno:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

vintage1976 said:


> im pretty sure there not man boobs :dunno:


love the low and hight beems lol


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

vintage1976 said:


> im pretty sure there not man boobs :dunno:


:0 ! 
:h5: . . I was hoping for the proof, but didn't want to ask..


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

vintage1976 said:


> im pretty sure there not man boobs :dunno:


:wow: :wow:


----------



## SIXFOE (Apr 29, 2009)

vintage1976 said:


> im pretty sure there not man boobs :dunno:


:thumbsup:


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

ahhhhhh shit !!!


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:h5:


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

rightwire said:


>


: thumbsup: :yes: who is the model !?!!


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

rightwire said:


>


:thumbsup: :yes: who is the model !?!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

man is there any pics of a 58 & 59 side by side?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

whats trhe differance turnpikes and foxcraft cruisers??


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Time to take the 59´s to the top, and then lay em low. 






BTW Rightwire, what kind of setup did you have in your old 59?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

64 CRAWLING said:


> whats trhe differance turnpikes and foxcraft cruisers??


YOU MUST BE WINNING BETS WITH THESE QUESTIONS,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
SHARE THE RICHES


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

I need help locating a part................I need the driver window regulator, not the vent. Does anyone know where I can locate one............? Thanks


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

that chick in the blue has some dsl's


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Wizzard said:


> Anyone recognize theese venetian blinds?
> Are they Sanco or something else?


isnt someone reproducing these? i think i heard recently that someone had started remaking them.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

MR.59 said:


> YOU MUST BE WINNING BETS WITH THESE QUESTIONS,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> SHARE THE RICHES


nah lol this a question im asking for me,i really dony know??


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

rightwire said:


>


 . . seriously! whats her name?? who is she?? :wow:


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

FoolishinVegas said:


> . . seriously! whats her name?? who is she?? :wow:


Nicky


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

Wizzard said:


> Time to take the 59´s to the top, and then lay em low.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wahamyi with 4 dunps


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

franciscojrandrade said:


> isnt someone reproducing these? i think i heard recently that someone had started remaking them.


Yeah, theres some guy doing repros. As far as I know he only makes them for bombs and bomb trucks. Not for Impalas. 

But then you got the cheap repros on ebay, dont know anything about the quality of them though.



rightwire said:


> wahamyi with 4 dunps


Thanks for sharing, never seen that setup. Looks clean! :thumbsup:


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

585960 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

sick!!


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

rightwire said:


> Nicky


.. Dang! Nicky is gorgeous!! :0


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

IIMPALAA said:


> I need help locating a part................I need the driver window regulator, not the vent. Does anyone know where I can locate one............? Thanks


ANYONE HAVE INFO................?


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

IIMPALAA said:


>


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

585960 said:


>



BEAUTIFUL!!:thumbsup:


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)

IIMPALAA said:


>


ANYONE OUT THERE GOT ONE OF THESE FOR SALE ?????WILLING TO PAY TOP DOLLAR !!!!!!!!! LMK.......


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)

IIMPALAA said:


>


ANYONE OUT THERE GOT ONE OF THESE FOR SALE ?????WILLING TO PAY TOP DOLLAR !!!!!!!!! LMK.......


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

i seen o few here and japan but still dont know where to get??


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## fabianchev59 (Jan 12, 2011)

no seats or interior yet, but still rollin with homies


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

Anybody interested in a Hotwheels replica of their '59 let me know
I can paint to match any car
PM me if interested


----------



## Lil' Joe (Nov 24, 2010)

Thats what I am talkin about. Cant go wrong with the rags.


----------



## cleverlos (Feb 26, 2002)

*My boy Kaspar 59 from Living It Up car club ATL G.A. *


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

IIMPALAA said:


>


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

cleverlos said:


> *My boy Kaspar 59 from Living It Up car club ATL G.A. *


Nice 59!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

will a vert trunk fit a hardtop??


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

64 CRAWLING said:


> will a vert trunk fit a hardtop??


A HARDTOP TRUNK LID IS LIKE A DIVING BOARD. IT`S SUPER LONG, NOBODY WANTED THEM, WE TOSSED A FEW AWAY, CAUSE I GOT TIRED OF LOOKING AT THEM. NOW,,,,,,,,A NICE DRY ONE ONE GOLD


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

DAMNN MAN I NEED 1 BAD


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

64 CRAWLING said:


> DAMNN MAN I NEED 1 BAD


YUP, IT`S ASHAME, YOU USED TO SEE THEM AT EVERY SWAPMEET 100 - 150 TOPS
YOUR BEST BET IS TO FIND SOMEONE MAKING A CONVERION, AND GET ONE THAT WAY


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

SHIT HOW IM I GOING TO FIND THAT PERSON LOL


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)

:biggrin:


64 CRAWLING said:


> SHIT HOW IM I GOING TO FIND THAT PERSON LOL


I THINK WE HAVE ONE ! ILL LET U KNOW TUESDAY ,,,,,,


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

o really! keep me posted:cheesy:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

64 CRAWLING said:


> o really! keep me posted:cheesy:


check S.F. craigslist homie seen a dude with one and a front clip!!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

64 CRAWLING said:


> SHIT HOW IM I GOING TO FIND THAT PERSON LOL


ADVERTISE, ADVERTISE ADVERTISE
UNLESS YOU GET THE WORD OUT, IT WON`T JUST SHOW UP
SO KEEP SOME EXTRA CASH , JUST IN CASE, BECAUSE IT WILL SHOW UP, BUT IT WILL COME, WHEN YOUR BROKE


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

yea i hear that mr 59 and im going to chech that out excandalow


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

EXCANDALOW said:


> check S.F. craigslist homie seen a dude with one and a front clip!!


damn its another vert lid


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

cleverlos said:


> *My boy Kaspar 59 from Living It Up car club ATL G.A. *



Nice and thick......


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

vintage1976 said:


> im pretty sure there not man boobs :dunno:


 :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

:thumbsup:


Wizzard said:


> Nice 59!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

IIMPALAA said:


>


 :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## sergioperez78 (Apr 11, 2010)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

parts car or build??


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

vintage1976 said:


>





vintage1976 said:


> im pretty sure there not man boobs :dunno:


:wow::wow::wow:


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)




----------



## 62ssrag (Mar 29, 2006)

happy fourth to the 59ers!!!!! from my newphew kid nine


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

holly 4th of july thast 59 sick wit it anymore pics


----------



## 62ssrag (Mar 29, 2006)

Hit up the homie Milgon on layitlow it his ride. Pic was. Taken in front of my bro's house. My nephew kid 9 thought the pic was fitting for the 4th.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

its super niceeee


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## sergioperez78 (Apr 11, 2010)

sergioperez78 said:


> View attachment 331102


Maybe build... It seems it gonna be difficult!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

WHY U SAY DIFFICULT?? LOOKS SOLID


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Aside from the cover I just wanted to share one of the 59 Impalas that is featured in the Lowrider Coloring Book that I made. 
Its currently out for sale so get one for yourself or for your kids! :thumbsup:

More info on the book here: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/showt...OLORING-BOOK**


















Heres the official trailer for the book:


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

64 CRAWLING said:


> will a vert trunk fit a hardtop??




4dr post trunk lid + vert lid = same


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

$260 shipped


----------



## chino2dapimp (Mar 11, 2006)

personal message sent for those mouldings


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

those rags should be here in the states not in a fuckin ***** country. :nosad:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

FUCK YOU HATER:twak:


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

2 way bench seat mechansim. Aluminum side trim. The side trim is original and will need restoration for that show finish. Works great. Bolts holes are 14" on center that bolt to seat.

$150 plus shipping.


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)




----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

585960 said:


>


:yes:


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)




----------



## listo415 (Jul 16, 2009)

585960 said:


>


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

doctahouse said:


> 2 way bench seat mechansim. Aluminum side trim. The side trim is original and will need restoration for that show finish. Works great. Bolts holes are 14" on center that bolt to seat.
> 
> $150 plus shipping.


does it work? how much shipped to fontana ca 92336


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

i had no idea they reproduced them, got mine used og but in excellent condition

http://www.lategreatchevy.com/chevrolet-paint-dividers-impala-1959.html


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

impalaray said:


> does it work? how much shipped to fontana ca 92336



Tested and Works great. $180 shipped


----------



## sickside9 (Jul 15, 2007)

http://s33.photobucket.com/albums/d68/tribalgear/?action=view&current=IMG_6098.jpg


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

sickside9 said:


> http://s33.photobucket.com/albums/d68/tribalgear/?action=view&current=IMG_6098.jpg


Firm!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Wizzard said:


> Firm!


TRUE RAYS ARE THE SHIT ON THESE


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:thumbsup:


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

Wizzard said:


> Firm!


:nicoderm::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

if he made the door alittle longer he would have got it right. first half is painful to watch

http://www.streetfire.net/video/Chevrolet-Impala-59_687223.htm


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

585960 said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

MR.59 said:


> TRUE RAYS ARE THE SHIT ON THESE


:thumbsup:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

listo415 said:


> 585960 said:
> 
> 
> >


----------



## BALLANTYNE (Feb 26, 2010)

impalaray said:


> i had no idea they reproduced them, got mine used og but in excellent condition
> 
> http://www.lategreatchevy.com/chevrolet-paint-dividers-impala-1959.html


I wonder how those fit?


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)

:thumbsup:TTT


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

someones going to have a clean come up on this

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/wst/cto/2497582890.html


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

impalaray said:


> someones going to have a clean come up on this
> 
> http://losangeles.craigslist.org/wst/cto/2497582890.html


y si


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

impalaray said:


> someones going to have a clean come up on this
> 
> http://losangeles.craigslist.org/wst/cto/2497582890.html


looks rusty on the back half, fins, decklid
if the the fins are rusty , then the whole cars will be rusty.


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

SAVE THE DATE
SEPTEMBER 4TH 2011 IN SACRAMENTO 
FOR ARE ANNUAL EVENT MORE DETAILS TO COME BUT I WILL TELL U THIS IT GOING TO GO DOWN BIG TIME SO EVERY 1 MARK THEM CALENDARS CAUSE U DONT WANT TO MISS IT 
:thumbsup::thumbsup:
:yes::yes::yes::yes:


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

MR.59 said:


> looks rusty on the back half, fins, decklid
> if the the fins are rusty , then the whole cars will be rusty.


thats what i was told when i was out looking for a 59, the fins and under them. almost all of them i saw in person had that body seam along the end of the fin under it was rotted thru. that was from the outside and when the trunk and doors were opened, it was all gone. he doesnt show the trunk or floor, but the bottom of the door sticks out dont know what that means. youd have to go look at it hopefully the floor and trunk, rockers and by the license plate is still there


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

MR.59 said:


> looks rusty on the back half, fins, decklid
> if the the fins are rusty , then the whole cars will be rusty.


still worth it though


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)




----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)




----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

GOD DAMMIT !!!!:boink:


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

this is funny, 59 impala sport coupe with dual front airbags? third row seating? must be a very rare model

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/wst/ctd/2488232061.html


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

tpimuncie said:


> $260 shipped


 Still available


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

$175 shipped


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

585960 said:


>


este era el blanco??
oh es otro pelotero mayor!!????


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

titolokz said:


>


nice


----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)

EXCANDALOW said:


> nice


THANKS BRO


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)

EXCANDALOW said:


> este era el blanco??
> oh es otro pelotero mayor!!????


:yes::yes::yes:


----------



## duceslife (Jan 14, 2010)

585960 said:


> ANYONE OUT THERE GOT ONE OF THESE FOR SALE ?????WILLING TO PAY TOP DOLLAR !!!!!!!!! LMK.......


I have seen the 62 rags at carshows.That 59 rag is all over everything else though .Nice


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

LayItLow.com Forums -> 1959 RAG For Sale!


----------



## goodride55 (Jun 26, 2011)

hey would you be interested in some hotwheels for sale lots of impalas 59-65 and hotrods tons of others still in the box


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

585960 said:


> ANYONE OUT THERE GOT ONE OF THESE FOR SALE ?????WILLING TO PAY TOP DOLLAR !!!!!!!!! LMK.......


hope it helps 
http://shop.ebay.com/kneadingdough/m.html?_trksid=p4340.l2562


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)

rightwire said:


> hope it helps
> http://shop.ebay.com/kneadingdough/m.html?_trksid=p4340.l2562


:h5:


----------



## showtimeduecerag (Jun 9, 2008)

Got a RH NOS PAINT DIVIDER WITH BOX AND HARDWARE. A SET OF SCUFF GUARD JUST POLISHED. BOTH FOR SALE PM IF INTERESTED


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

Got a question, have a 3 piece rear bumper I'm going to rechrome. The ends are straight just need Chrome, the middle has some waves in it Im sure I can kinda bang more straight. Since I'm getting the bumper kit, do I really need this piece completely straight and rechromed? Does the kit cover the section completely?


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

impalaray said:


> Got a question, have a 3 piece rear bumper I'm going to rechrome. The ends are straight just need Chrome, the middle has some waves in it Im sure I can kinda bang more straight. Since I'm getting the bumper kit, do I really need this piece completely straight and rechromed? Does the kit cover the section completely?


i think you just need the ends but not sure tho


----------



## BooBoo Camacho (Jul 24, 2011)

GGG


----------



## BooBoo Camacho (Jul 24, 2011)

SIPPIN PURPLE CHONGOS


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

IIMPALAA said:


>


 So honestly guys cruisers or regular skirts ?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

it tuff call when you see that car but im getting cruisers but mite get the egulars for the time being?


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

cool thanks. almost bought a single piece rear bumper, but again the bumper kit wouldnt make a difference if it was a 3 piece or single piece. and about the skirts, my personal opinion, i got ahold of both. i like the look both have, but will fly the cruiser skirts more im sure. anyone ever see the 12s that are fiberglass? theyre like 250 bucks, anyone know if theyre any good?


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

impalaray said:


> cool thanks. almost bought a single piece rear bumper, but again the bumper kit wouldnt make a difference if it was a 3 piece or single piece. and about the skirts, my personal opinion, i got ahold of both. i like the look both have, but will fly the cruiser skirts more im sure. anyone ever see the 12s that are fiberglass? theyre like 250 bucks, anyone know if theyre any good?


.. You definetly only need the two corners, I just installed mine a few months ago! as a matter of fact, I have that spare middle section if anyone needs it..
And for the skirts, both can looked great! I rocked mine 'til I got ahold of a pair of cruisers! :biggrin: .. so there's your answer!


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

impalaray said:


> Got a question, have a 3 piece rear bumper I'm going to rechrome. The ends are straight just need Chrome, the middle has some waves in it Im sure I can kinda bang more straight. Since I'm getting the bumper kit, do I really need this piece completely straight and rechromed? Does the kit cover the section completely?



You don't need the middle............if anyone is interested I have my one piece bumper for sale.


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## lateralligator (Aug 6, 2010)

585960 said:


>


 very nice


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

TTT


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

Cool Hell yea I got it now thanks guys. How much for the middle bumper piece mine is pretty wavy even tho the ends are fine. Also, was going thru my trims and saw these, anyone know what the Hell they go to I got no clue. Look like window trims but where


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)




----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

blvddav said:


>


 Right-click, and save !Doesn't get much better than that! :worship:


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)

blvddav said:


>


IS THIS IN ALBUQUERQUE NOW ????


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)

looks like the same one i know this car came from cali ! seen it just the other day ....:thumbsup:


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

yes..same car..


----------



## RAG 6T1 (Aug 18, 2008)

blvddav said:


>


My dream Car, Whats up david


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

wat up gee...come pic out the color and interior on this one...


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

blvddav said:


>


fuck, i wouldnt want know one even thinking bout toching that bad boy either if it were mine


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

1959 hood and lower hood extention trim, good to restore or chrome plate
$285.00 all 4


----------



## RAG 6T1 (Aug 18, 2008)

blvddav said:


> wat up gee...come pic out the color and interior on this one...


:biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

need help 59 homies, i need bolts!! when got my 9 it was in peices so i dont have the bolts n nuts to mont my fender,cor support and everything that makes it to bolt to each other front end wise


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

i got mine the same way, font end held on by a few bolts, but car was completely taken apart from the outside barely put together. in the long run it saved me alot of time so im glad it did, but was given a rusty bucket of bolts and i had no idea where they went. it was either the bucket and playing a guessing game and having many bolts missing, or get this

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1959...-Kit-S-S-_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQitemZ120690358588

i get my kit any day now, so if you dont want to spend that much i can see what goes where and the size of the bolt since theyre all labeled bumper to bumper. like i said any day now so if not tomorrow then monday


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Buick-Cadillac-Chevy-Pontiac-fender-bolts-nuts-1-1-16-/310296686606?pt=Motors_Car_Truck_Parts_Accessories&fits=Year%3A1959%7CModel%3AImpala&hash=item483f1fb00e

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Buic...ts=Year:1959|Model:Impala&hash=item2562c204c7


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

cool thanks for the links!!! and lmk when u get them


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

sweet:thumbsup:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Damn! 
Where is all the 59´s at!? I need one right about now! 
Any leads much appreciated.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-vehicles/302010-1959-impala-hard-top.html


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

Wizzard said:


> Damn!
> Where is all the 59´s at!? I need one right about now!
> Any leads much appreciated.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-vehicles/302010-1959-impala-hard-top.html


whats your offer on my 59 hard top


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

rightwire said:


> whats your offer on my 59 hard top


Depends on what it looks like now and whats been done to it since you bought it? 
If you got time to send some pics of it I will make you an offer.

Thanks!


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)

rightwire said:


> whats your offer on my 59 hard top


the green one ??? is it for sale ????


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

585960 said:


> the green one ??? is it for sale ????


i am thinking about it but its a realt nice car to build


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

rightwire said:


>



Did you get first place?


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

impalaray said:


> Did you get first place?


yes


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

rightwire said:


>


CONGRATS!!


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

congradualtions uffin: thats so cool a 59 was top dog there :guns:


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

impalaray said:


> congradualtions uffin: thats so cool a 59 was top dog there :guns:


there was lots of top noch cars there the most i have eer seen in one show


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

rightwire said:


>


 BEAUTIFUL BROTHER...JUST BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

BIGTITO64 said:


> So honestly guys cruisers or regular skirts ?


 CRUISERS ALL THE WAY ESE!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

who wants to save her??????


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

dukecityrider said:


> who wants to save her??????


how much


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)




----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

rightwire said:


> how much


 4500


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

*[h=1]1959 Chevy Impala pedal car fiberglass body lowrider[/h]*



http://cgi.ebay.com/1959-Chevy-Impala-pedal-car-fiberglass-body-lowrider-/260831522412?pt=Radio_Control_Parts_Accessories&hash=item3cbac52e6c


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

dukecityrider said:


> 4500


SO WITH OUT THE SKIRTS ITS 3000 RIGHT? LOL


----------



## fabianchev59 (Jan 12, 2011)

rightwire said:


> *[h=1]1959 Chevy Impala pedal car fiberglass body lowrider[/h]*
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/1959-Chevy-Impala-pedal-car-fiberglass-body-lowrider-/260831522412?pt=Radio_Control_Parts_Accessories&hash=item3cbac52e6c



NICE!!!!


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

64 CRAWLING said:


> SO WITH OUT THE SKIRTS ITS 3000 RIGHT? LOL


 3500 no skirts


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

dukecityrider said:


> 4500


post more pics


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

dukecityrider said:


> who wants to save her??????


i still have alot of stainless side trim for who ever buys this


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

for sale


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

i need a bubble top 1


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

I was told this one will fit??? anyone know for sure I got this from a 59 belair 2dr


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

idk but there 2 trunks 1s shorter other longer


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

;14421827 said:


> I was told this one will fit??? anyone know for sure I got this from a 59 belair 2dr


 Sorry, it won't work. It will work for a convertible! Two door sport coupe don't mix at all.


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

64 CRAWLING said:


> idk but there 2 trunks 1s shorter other longer


 I bought a short one before I found the right one. Don't pass it up. You could use it for correct repair metal.


----------



## NM46ER (Apr 21, 2009)




----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

rightwire said:


> post more pics


come get her I can deliver to vegas for a fee:biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

COMING SOON......................COLOR MATCH.


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

IIMPALAA said:


> COMING SOON......................COLOR MATCH.


Looking Good!!
Don't forget about this!!


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

4000 obo


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

NM46ER said:


>


Clean :thumbsup:


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

CUZICAN said:


> Clean :thumbsup:


 x59


----------



## TX IMPERIALS (May 10, 2006)

:thumbsup:


NM46ER said:


>


----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

NM46ER said:


>


Wheels look AWESOME!


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

dukecityrider said:


> 4000 obo


so do you just have a secret stash of random 59s or what !!!


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

dukecityrider said:


> 4000 obo



NICE!! :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

westsidehydros said:


> so do you just have a secret stash of random 59s or what !!!


:naughty:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

QUICK QUESTION,WHAT ALL STOCK RIMS WILL FIT A 59? LIKE CUTTY,REGAL,BOX CHEVY ETC?THANKS


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

ttt


----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)




----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

mrocha1964 said:


> View attachment 353997
> View attachment 353996
> View attachment 353994


you should call this car "exchange rate "


----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)

westsidehydros said:


> you should call this car "exchange rate "


lol why do you say that ?????


----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)




----------



## The12thMan (Aug 25, 2011)

NM46ER said:


>


NICE!!!!


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

mrocha1964 said:


> lol why do you say that ?????


cause your jpg file name says "copper conversion"


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

5500


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

64 CRAWLING said:


> QUICK QUESTION,WHAT ALL STOCK RIMS WILL FIT A 59? LIKE CUTTY,REGAL,BOX CHEVY ETC?THANKS


ttt please


----------



## fabianchev59 (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

Does anyone have a good lead on a set of rocker moldings and clips? If you have some you might be willing to sell let me know. 
:h5:


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)

Did you buy it like this or was this one of your projects?:thumbsup:


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

rightwire said:


> *[h=1]1959 Chevy Impala pedal car fiberglass body lowrider[/h]*
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/1959-Chevy-Impala-pedal-car-fiberglass-body-lowrider-/260831522412?pt=Radio_Control_Parts_Accessories&hash=item3cbac52e6c


:thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

TIGHT SHOT,ANY INFO ON WHAT RIMS I CAN USE???? IM GOING TO A JUNK YARD THIS WEEKEND,WONDERING WHAT OTHER STOCKS I CAN USE


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

I think any caprice or cadillac would work


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)

64 CRAWLING said:


> ttt please[/QUOTEIf are going to run your stock hub caps you need the rims that have little tabs or your hub caps wont stay on. I been told that 59 rims are only 59 rims.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

64 CRAWLING said:


> QUICK QUESTION,WHAT ALL STOCK RIMS WILL FIT A 59? LIKE CUTTY,REGAL,BOX CHEVY ETC?THANKS


know the g body rims fit a 59


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

59JUNKIE said:


> 64 CRAWLING said:
> 
> 
> > ttt please[/QUOTEIf are going to run your stock hub caps you need the rims that have little tabs or your hub caps wont stay on. I been told that 59 rims are only 59 rims.
> ...


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

DUB SHOW MIAMI 2011


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

some old/new pics from JAPAN.


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

IIMPALAA said:


> some old/new pics from JAPAN.


Love it!


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

Im like a kid in the candy store......I check this page everyday for updates!


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)

IIMPALAA said:


>


There are bad ass. Can't wait to get my had home, Motivation


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

IIMPALAA said:


> DUB SHOW MIAMI 2011


any pics of settup?


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

westsidehydros said:


> any pics of settup?


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)

Can someone post photos of the triple red convertible from Japan.


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

IIMPALAA said:


>


nice. I thought you changed settup in the other pic, but now i see it was your taylor tot in the trunk. cool.


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

rightwire said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

6500 OBO


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

damn did the price go up 2 stacks??


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

64 CRAWLING said:


> damn did the price go up 2 stacks??


SEE WHAT HAPPENS WHEN NOBODY MAKES A MOVE
THESE CARS NEVER GO DOWN IN VALUE, ONLY UP.
I GOT A NICE 2 DOOR HARDTOP FRONT SEAT FOR THE GUY THAT BUYS IT.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

no shit huh when i seen the price i was like wow thats a killer deal on it but i had already bought mine


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)

MR.59 said:


> SEE WHAT HAPPENS WHEN NOBODY MAKES A MOVETHESE CARS NEVER GO DOWN IN VALUE, ONLY UP.I GOT A NICE 2 DOOR HARDTOP FRONT SEAT FOR THE GUY THAT BUYS IT.


What are you asking for the front seat?


----------



## SPIDER1959VERT (Feb 2, 2006)

59JUNKIE said:


> Can someone post photos of the triple red convertible from Japan.


 Yea I'm looking for that car anybody have pics


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

64 CRAWLING said:


> damn did the price go up 2 stacks??


no I have another one for 4500 og blk car


----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)

1959 Impala convertible only stainless I Have some rare 1959 Chevy Impala Convertible only stainless and other rare 59 parts . PM me with your requests and offers. More 59 parts thats are not pitured . looking to trade for other 59 parts !!​


----------



## KASPAR_KUSTOMS (Feb 24, 2007)

WRAPPED X-FRAME FOR SALE!!!

This frame is not for a beginer. It's wrapped 1/4 in the front 3/8 in rear all smoothed and molded rear is heavy, made to hop (never have though).. No bondo all steel. Reinforced axel that is bad ass! Chrome and molded trailing arms.Have extra set of custom trailing arms with super pivot joints . Has a 4 link with super pivot joints for a straight high lift in the rear(easy to change if you want stock banana bar) All energy suspension bushings. New ball joints and tie rod ends. Reinforced lower a-arms extended upper a-arms. Hopping springs up front. Pro hopper cylinders in front with reds cups ..18" prohopper big daddys in the rear with prohopper reverse deep cups. Custom cv joint on axel( for extra lift and not break your drive shjaft bearing) custom drive shaft bearing, 2 battery and pump racks one holds 10 batteries the other rack holds 12 all new nuts and bolts on suspension.. Smoothed out steering box. $4500 takes it. not parting out


email [email protected] if you have any questions or want to check it out 

click the link for more pictures

http://s85.photobucket.com/albums/k52/kasparkustoms/59%20frame%20for%20sale/
View attachment 361009


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

DAMN 3500 TO 45OO WOW PRICE IS GOING UP ON EVERYTHANG LOL


----------



## KASPAR_KUSTOMS (Feb 24, 2007)

ya should have got it before I added everything up LOLOLOL


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

RITE RITE NOT KNOCKIN THE HUSLE HOMEBOY:thumbsup:


----------



## KASPAR_KUSTOMS (Feb 24, 2007)

64 CRAWLING said:


> RITE RITE NOT KNOCKIN THE HUSLE HOMEBOY:thumbsup:


I looked up that vert you posted<<<thats a bad mo fo!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

WHAT VERT:scrutinize:


----------



## listo415 (Jul 16, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 2BSTYLE (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

2BSTYLE said:


> View attachment 361315
> 
> 
> View attachment 361316


She´s a beauty!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

2BSTYLE said:


> View attachment 361315
> 
> 
> View attachment 361316


that front end shot killer,so how you lookin the 9 over there


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)

ttt:yes:


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

IIMPALAA said:


>


:nicoderm:


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

IIMPALAA said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)

Rag's are the shit!!!!!


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

2BSTYLE said:


> View attachment 361315
> 
> 
> View attachment 361316


nice car... NOW QUIT OVERLOCKING THE FRONT MAN !!!!! the coils are almost touching !!! wasnt this the car in that painfull video when it was loaded on trailor?


----------



## 2BSTYLE (Apr 28, 2010)

Yes it is , i take off interior, set up .....for the moment i Check everything .....


----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)




----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)




----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

Wizzard said:


>


Sweet lineup


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)

:banghead:1:08


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

OG-CRENSHAW said:


> :banghead:1:08


Corvair might be the ugliest car ever built by GM, and they rear ended that fucker in a 59! :thumbsdown:


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

2BSTYLE said:


> View attachment 361315
> 
> 
> View attachment 361316


BAD ASS..... :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

T.T.T :nicoderm:


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)




----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

ANY 1 GOT A TRUNK FOR A 2 DR BUBBLE TOP?? DECENT PRICE??


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

nice I think I like impalas even more now!!!!!!!!!!


[Q


UOTE=IIMPALAA;14593304]







































[/QUOTE]


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

IIMPALAA said:


>


:fool2::sprint:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

ttt


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)

IIMPALAA said:


>


:fool2:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

59 TIMES


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

DAMN I NEED A 59 TRUNK FOR A 2 DR HT


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

Wizzard said:


>


Uso, will you have any extra copies of the coloring book?!! . . . I'll buy it when you get here and you can autograph it so I can frame it! :yes:


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

64 CRAWLING said:


> DAMN I NEED A 59 TRUNK FOR A 2 DR HT


my cousin had like 3 of them, he was gonna sell them to but hes on "vacation" for a while lol


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Fiffty nin£ h£av£n


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

BigVics58 said:


> my cousin had like 3 of them, he was gonna sell them to but hes on "vacation" for a while lol


damnit ,send him a kite and tell him ill buy 1,mite help him on his books?


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)

64 CRAWLING said:


> damnit ,send him a kite and tell him ill buy 1,mite help him on his books?


 PINTA TALK !!!!!! TRECE PUNTOS LIKE SPIDER ....


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

64 CRAWLING said:


> damnit ,send him a kite and tell him ill buy 1,mite help him on his books?


Lol ill hit him up about one an see what he says


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

585960 said:


> PINTA TALK !!!!!! TRECE PUNTOS LIKE SPIDER ....


say what?



BigVics58 said:


> Lol ill hit him up about one an see what he says


please and get back with me,thanks


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

IIMPALAA said:


>


 :boink:


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

rightwire said:


>


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## 909vert63 (Oct 26, 2007)




----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

<object style="height: 390px; width: 640px"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/-SlwgkWDCjE?version=3"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/-SlwgkWDCjE?version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="360"></object>


cool as shit !!!!


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

A few more days and I'll be in Vegas for the show. This will be my first time to Vegas as well! Any other Five-Niners going to be there?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

yall have a good 1 and take pics of alllllllll the 9s there!!


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

ShakeRoks said:


> A few more days and I'll be in Vegas for the show. This will be my first time to Vegas as well! Any other Five-Niners going to be there?


:wave:

.. My show car will be at the show, but I'll be driving the '9 all weekend long!!!


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

westsidehydros said:


> <object style="height: 390px; width: 640px"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/-SlwgkWDCjE?version=3"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/-SlwgkWDCjE?version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="360"></object>
> 
> 
> cool as shit !!!!


sorry, video starts off kinda slow, but it shows how the 59 impala concept was thought up


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

FoolishinVegas said:


> :wave:.. My show car will be at the show, but I'll be driving the '9 all weekend long!!!


 Cool, hope to see it rollin'!


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

UnifieD 59


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

post more!!!!! do the trunks off the 2dr belairs/post car fit the 2dr buble tops?????


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

64 CRAWLING said:


> post more!!!!! do the trunks off the 2dr belairs/post car fit the 2dr buble tops?????


 No. The Two Door Impala Sport Coupe has the longer deck lid that is not interchangeable. All of the short lids fit Bel-Air, Biscane, Four Door and Convertible Impalas. You could use one for repair work on yours if you are or know a good body/welder guy. I found a short one and bought it because I was going to use it for repair. I found a longer deck lid and scooped it up quickly! They are out there you just have to pay a pretty penny! In my opinion paying that cost could balance the cost, stress, and accidents on repairing a hard to find item. Keep looking, you'll find one!


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

trying to get this done


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Sangre Latina said:


> trying to get this done


Beautiful! Love the engravings!


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

Sangre Latina said:


> trying to get this done


Looks good.... :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

IIMPALAA said:


>


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

IIMPALAA said:


>


WOW! :yes:


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

Wizzard said:


> Beautiful! Love the engravings!






S.J convrt59 said:


> Looks good.... :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

ShakeRoks said:


> Cool, hope to see it rollin'!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

FoolishinVegas said:


>


Sweet pic! :thumbsup:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Looking for one trailmaster spotlight with a 59-base. 
Or just a 59-base for a trailmaster spotlight.

Any condition.

Paypal-ready. 
Send me a PM if you have anything for sale.


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

Wizzard said:


> Sweet pic! :thumbsup:


 Thank you UCE! I think it's one of my favorite pics of the entire weekend! :biggrin:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

FoolishinVegas said:


> Thank you UCE! I think it's one of my favorite pics of the entire weekend! :biggrin:


Yeah, dippin down the boulevard in a clean 59 like that!


----------



## RAG 6T1 (Aug 18, 2008)

Sangre Latina said:


>


Damn, thats my dream car, :wow:


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)

Wizzard said:


> Looking for one trailmaster spotlight with a 59-base.
> Or just a 59-base for a trailmaster spotlight.
> 
> Any condition.
> ...


 hit up mr impala he got me a set !:nicoderm:


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

RAG 6T1 said:


> Damn, thats my dream car, :wow:


Same Here always wanted one until I finally sold everything to get one and now I'm doing this :thumbsup:


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

NOT GUILTY 59 IN Legas 2011


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

rightwire said:


> NOT GUILTY 59 IN Legas 2011


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

585960 said:


> hit up mr impala he got me a set !:nicoderm:


Thanks homie, sent him a PM.:thumbsup:



Sangre Latina said:


> Same Here always wanted one until I finally sold everything to get one and now I'm doing this :thumbsup:


But you still have the 59 HT?


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

rightwire said:


> NOT GUILTY 59 IN Legas 2011


There where alot of 59´s at supershow this year, would have liked to see "Not guilty" and "El Patron" live.


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

1959 NOMAD 4 DOOR WAGON (_IMPALA TRIM_) *COMPLETE* LIKE THE TITTLE SAYS! NO TRIM MISSING AND THEM ONES NOT IN THE PIC ARE INSIDE THE CAR, ("FRONT MARKERS") NO ENGINE. LUGGAGE ROOF RACK, OG AFTERMARKET A/C, TRUE OG CALIFORNIA CAR. AND MANY OTHER FACTORY OPTIONS. ONE OWNER.  SOME VERY LIGHT CANCER ON THE REAR LOWER PANELS - VERY MINIMUM FOR THE AGE OF THE CAR....OTHER THEN THAT JUST SURFACE RUST. NO DENTS JUST DINGS HERE AND THERE!
ABSOLUTELY NO TRADES... SALE ONLY! $4000 OR BEST OFFER. SERIOUS INQUIRIES PLEASE. DONT BULLSHIT A BULLSHITTER!


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

Wizzard said:


> Thanks homie, sent him a PM.:thumbsup:
> 
> But you still have the 59 HT?


this one yes it for sale now; just decided today 19k or best offer pm if interested 


































here are more pics: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/29-p...-impala-hard-top-project-4-prospect-59-a.html


----------



## RAG 6T1 (Aug 18, 2008)

Sangre Latina said:


> Same Here always wanted one until I finally sold everything to get one and now I'm doing this :thumbsup:


One Of This Days I'm Gonna Sale My 61 To Get Me A 59 RAG


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

Sangre Latina said:


> Same Here always wanted one until I finally sold everything to get one and now I'm doing this :thumbsup:


:nicoderm:


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)




----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Sangre Latina said:


> this one yes it for sale now; just decided today 19k or best offer pm if interested
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

rightwire said:


> NOT GUILTY 59 IN Legas 2011


nice meetin you in vegas...now clean the road dust from under the skirts !!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

MY NU BABY... ROLLIN STOCK!!!


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 381125
> View attachment 381126
> MY NU BABY... ROLLIN STOCK!!!



AHHHH shit !!!! You picked up andys car? nice !!!


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

westsidehydros said:


> AHHHH shit !!!! You picked up andys car? nice !!!


:biggrin:


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

Ok, asap!!! ... Do I need to trim any of the blinds in order to fit a 59 rear window???! And do I need to extend/replace/modify the two top clips ?????! ... All information greatly appreciated.


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

. . Also, I figured out the hard way that I can't mount the compass on the center of the dash, so what would be the next best place to display it; left side of the dash, right by the window or the top of the rearview bracket ?????! ... Thanks for any feedback!


----------



## sandiegohat (May 14, 2010)

rightwire said:


> NOT GUILTY 59 IN Legas 2011


Goddaaaaaaaammm!


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

***IM LOOKING FOR A PAIR OF 12" FOX CRUISER SKIRTS FOR A 59 (COMPLETE).....ALSO FOR A PAIR OF TRAILMSTERS (MIRROR/SPOT LIGHTS)....(COMPLETE)***


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

13OZKAR said:


> ***IM LOOKING FOR A PAIR OF 12" FOX CRUISER SKIRTS FOR A 59 (COMPLETE).....ALSO FOR A PAIR OF TRAILMSTERS (MIRROR/SPOT LIGHTS)....(COMPLETE)***


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/32-vehicle-parts/291841-cruiser-skirts-59-60-impala.html
Check with Mr. Minnesota


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

ShakeRoks said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/32-vehicle-parts/291841-cruiser-skirts-59-60-impala.html
> Check with Mr. Minnesota


THANX


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 381125
> View attachment 381126
> MY NU BABY... ROLLIN STOCK!!!


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

13OZKAR said:


> ***IM LOOKING FOR A PAIR OF 12" FOX CRUISER SKIRTS FOR A 59 (COMPLETE).....ALSO FOR A PAIR OF TRAILMSTERS (MIRROR/SPOT LIGHTS)....(COMPLETE)***


I have one trailmaster, w/ elbow no base, re-chromed, real nice, $1500...:wow:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

13OZKAR said:


> ***IM LOOKING FOR A PAIR OF 12" FOX CRUISER SKIRTS FOR A 59 (COMPLETE).....ALSO FOR A PAIR OF TRAILMSTERS (MIRROR/SPOT LIGHTS)....(COMPLETE)***


pm sent


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

foxcraft cruisser skirts 500 no chrome 
rocker moldings are ogs 850 obo not repops comes with clips
og grill gaurd 650 is rechromed


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

dukecityrider said:


> foxcraft cruisser skirts 500 no chrome
> rocker moldings are ogs 850 obo not repops comes with clips
> og grill gaurd 650 is rechromed
> 
> ...


:wow: :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

westsidehydros said:


> I have one trailmaster, w/ elbow no base, re-chromed, real nice, $1500...:wow:


thanx homie but i was looking for 2 complete!


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

dukecityrider said:


> foxcraft cruisser skirts 500 no chrome
> rocker moldings are ogs 850 obo not repops comes with clips
> og grill gaurd 650 is rechromed
> 
> ...


pm sent


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

Rockers are sold:thumbsup:


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

one more popped up on craigslist :wave:

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/wst/cto/2669268694.html

prices on these projects are going up


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

Are da Bel Airs-Impalas-Biscsyne all da same front ends 

Im curious lots of cats doing conversions are they all da same , and they just add da Impala doors 

Was having a conversation with my homie about it


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

same front ends, only difference is the trims/moldings. the rest of the body same, but again different trim/moldings and have post


----------



## Bionic (Mar 29, 2005)




----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

Bionic said:


>


 ORALE!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

BIGTITO64 said:


> Are da Bel Airs-Impalas-Biscsyne all da same front ends
> 
> Im curious lots of cats doing conversions are they all da same , and they just add da Impala doors
> 
> Was having a conversation with my homie about it


bottom floors have different factory braces, from impala to belairs,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

does that mean some are roomier than others or is it just the braces? cause i see 2 door post cars with smaller trunk lids than the 2 door hardtop and always wondered that like if the back seat was set back farther on those.


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

Bionic said:


>


o shit thats fucken bad ass, sweden has it down over there :thumbsup:


----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)

:run:


----------



## dam76 (Jul 17, 2008)

rightwire said:


> NOT GUILTY 59 IN Legas 2011


 DAM !!!


----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)

A






ny one intrested in a project 1959 impala convertible? 283 V8 carOr a 1960 impala convertible 348 V8 tir power car ? Both Need total restoration , rust in floors trunk quarter, Clear vin, Cowl tag , title in my name . Pm me for more info


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

Im interested in the pair! Pm me !


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)




----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)

Doesn't get better than that!!!!:worship::worship:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

mrocha1964 said:


> View attachment 385815
> View attachment 385444
> Any one intrested in a project 1959 impala convertible? 283 V8 carOr a 1960 impala convertible 348 V8 tir power car ? Both Need total restoration , rust in floors trunk quarter, Clear vin, Cowl tag , title in my name . Pm me for more info


i seen the 60 in person. need project.....


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

Wizzard said:


>


:shocked: . . :fool2::boink: !!!!


----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)

Coca Pearl said:


> i seen the 60 in person. need project.....


Yea come look at it any time >


----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)

rag61 said:


> Im interested in the pair! Pm me !


Are asking about both of my cars ??? lol


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

DAMN! HER RADIO AND BOTH SPESKERS STILL WORK!!!


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 386937
> View attachment 386938
> View attachment 386939
> View attachment 386940
> DAMN! HER RADIO AND BOTH SPESKERS STILL WORK!!!


Real Nice!:thumbsup:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)




----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

That'll buff right out


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

Hope that's not ur car bro, a post or 4 door will fix that right up


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

Wizzard said:


>


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

impalaray said:


> Hope that's not ur car bro, a post or 4 door will fix that right up


Nope, not my car. 
Found it in an add, the guy is looking for a complete rear from another 59.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

mrocha1964 said:


> Yea come look at it any time >


correction. nice project. i see it when it was in dallas........


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

madmax64 said:


> :run:


:thumbsup:


----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 386937
> View attachment 386938
> View attachment 386939
> View attachment 386940
> DAMN! HER RADIO AND BOTH SPESKERS STILL WORK!!!


I almost bought his car a few years ago off some guy back east, Before Andy beat me to it for 22k Its a nice car !!!!


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

mrocha1964 said:


> I almost bought his car a few years ago off some guy back east, Before Andy beat me to it for 22k Its a nice car !!!!


 WOW! THAT WASNT A BAD PRICE, YEAH ANDY IS SELLING A COUPLE OF HIS RIDES! THIS ONE'S GOING INTO THE SHOP BY THE END OF THE MONTH!!!


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## TX IMPERIALS (May 10, 2006)

:thumbsup:


IIMPALAA said:


>


----------



## TX IMPERIALS (May 10, 2006)

:thumbsup::worship:


NM46ER said:


>


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

IIMPALAA said:


>


Ok this picture did it, now I need a '59 rag :run: any leads??


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

heartofthacity said:


> Ok this picture did it, now I need a '59 rag :run: any leads??



mrocha1964


----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> Ok this picture did it, now I need a '59 rag :run: any leads??



Thats right I got One !!!!!! few of them !!


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

heartofthacity said:


> Ok this picture did it, now I need a '59 rag :run: any leads??


Oh snap! Just like that!


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> Ok this picture did it, now I need a '59 rag :run: any leads??


here it is turn key it comes with a full tank of gas


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

does any buddy know how to take off the trunk hinge off im having a ruff time getting it off any help would be app.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

dukecityrider said:


> does any buddy know how to take off the trunk hinge off im having a ruff time getting it off any help would be app.


call me for the info


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

dukecityrider said:


> does any buddy know how to take off the trunk hinge off im having a ruff time getting it off any help would be app.


pull the pins out


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)




----------



## RAG 6T1 (Aug 18, 2008)

rightwire said:


> here it is turn key it comes with a full tank of gas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Is the back seat on a 59 convertible the same as a 59 2dr HT?
Does the seat covers fit both?

Thanks!


----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)

Wizzard said:


> Is the back seat on a 59 convertible the same as a 59 2dr HT?
> Does the seat covers fit both?
> 
> Thanks!


no and no

conv seat is shorter width wise and the rear speaker housing is shorter too


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

vintage1976 said:


> no and no
> 
> conv seat is shorter width wise and the rear speaker housing is shorter too


Thanks for your quick answer!:thumbsup:


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

rightwire said:


>


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

rightwire said:


> pull the pins out


 the pin dont come out im gonna wd40 it and see what happens thanks homie


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

IIMPALAA said:


>


Dedication


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

rightwire said:


>


:wow: long money!!


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

500$ a set 12/60s


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

dukecityrider said:


> View attachment 391268
> 500$ a set 12/60s


GOOD GUY TO BUY FROM!


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

dukecityrider said:


> View attachment 391268
> 500$ a set 12/60s


*Damn good price.. My repops damn near cost that...:thumbsup:*


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

rightwire said:


>


*Nice ride*


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

*Duz anyone know someone who is parting out a 59 4dr or 59 wagon?? Need parts for my Parkwood..*


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

MR.59 said:


> GOOD GUY TO BUY FROM!


:thumbsup:thanks pal


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

dukecityrider said:


> View attachment 391268
> 500$ a set 12/60s


:wow: Good price.....


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

dukecityrider said:


> View attachment 391268
> 500$ a set 12/60s


Damn those look like surfboards! Are those factory? Did they come in different sizes or something


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Sangre Latina said:


>


The detail on that joint is crazy :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Mack10 said:


> *Duz anyone know someone who is parting out a 59 4dr or 59 wagon?? Need parts for my Parkwood..*


try skim, he`s put the sawzall to a few cars


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)

heartofthacity said:


> Damn those look like surfboards! Are those factory? Did they come in different sizes or something


LETS CATCH A WAVE !!!!!! CAWABANGA DUDE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!:roflmao:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:rofl:guess i need 2 sets ,1 for my fenders and need a roof rack for a pair to


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

dukecityrider said:


> the pin dont come out im gonna wd40 it and see what happens thanks homie


SOMETIMES YOU HAVE TO GET INSIDE THE TRUNK AND WORK FROM THERE, IT`S THE LAST PIN IN, BUT IF IT`S STUCK, WD SHOULD FREE IT LOOSE


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

MR.59 said:


> SOMETIMES YOU HAVE TO GET INSIDE THE TRUNK AND WORK FROM THERE, IT`S THE LAST PIN IN, BUT IF IT`S STUCK, WD SHOULD FREE IT LOOSE


 damm the pin still dont come out :banghead:


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

Mack10 said:


> *Duz anyone know someone who is parting out a 59 4dr or 59 wagon?? Need parts for my Parkwood..*


gotta 4 door and a 2dr post car, what you lookin for?


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

westsidehydros said:


> gotta 4 door and a 2dr post car, what you lookin for?


*Ur n NY? The price on freight would do me in.. But I am looking for front n back floor panels, hood w/trim, and the rear curved glass on the wagon.. Let me know*


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

MR.59 said:


> try skim, he`s put the sawzall to a few cars


*Thanks.. I've sent him a couple of pm's a while back n didn't hear from him back.. :dunno:*


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

*Would this fit a 59 Parkwood*


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

yes


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)




----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)




----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)




----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)




----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)




----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)




----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

my new 59


----------



## BLVD66 (Apr 13, 2005)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

Mr Impala said:


> my new 59
> View attachment 391786
> View attachment 391787


GOOD PIC, I SAY ITS GOING TO JAPAN OR EUROPE LOL


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

Mr Impala said:


> my new 59
> View attachment 391786
> View attachment 391787


:thumbsup:


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

Mr Impala said:


> my new 59
> View attachment 391786
> View attachment 391787


:shocked::cheesy:!!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Mr Impala said:


> my new 59
> View attachment 391786
> View attachment 391787


going og or custom? nice pick up


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Mr Impala said:


> my new 59
> View attachment 391786
> View attachment 391787


1peice bumper,,,,,westcoast car


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Mr Impala said:


> my new 59
> View attachment 391786
> View attachment 391787


Cool! Cant wait to see you build it!


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

Mr Impala said:


> my new 59
> View attachment 391786
> View attachment 391787


you get the one behind it to


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

~GARZA 70 RAG~ said:


>


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

Mr Impala said:


> my new 59
> View attachment 391786
> View attachment 391787


FAAAK! CONGRSTS....I never find a car like that. Im always looking for a project rag 59 but everything has bin messed with real bad...that one looks nice bro. Maybe one day ill have my turn or maybe youl sell me this one?


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

Mr Impala said:


> my new 59
> View attachment 391786
> View attachment 391787


 :thumbsup:


----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

S.J convrt59 said:


> View attachment 391768


This car and Cartoon's '59 are making it hard for me to pick a color.......beige and brown or gothic gold????????:banghead:


----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

If any of you could help out, that would be appreciated.....

On my side trim "badges", I have a couple small dents in each of the stainless pieces. Also, I want to get the emblem off so I can get it plated.

Is there any way to separate the emblem from the stainless? It looks like they "mushroomed" the back side of the emblem, so I'm not sure how I could get it reattached after all the polish and plating is done.

from the front








back side









Thanks


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

Mr Impala said:


> my new 59
> View attachment 391786
> View attachment 391787


:uh: you gotta have all the good shit


----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)

XLowLifeX said:


> :uh: you gotta have all the good shit


idk the feature in the new lowrider is some "good shit"


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

FoxCustom said:


> If any of you could help out, that would be appreciated.....
> 
> On my side trim "badges", I have a couple small dents in each of the stainless pieces. Also, I want to get the emblem off so I can get it plated.
> 
> ...


I think it costs less just to buy the repop badges than to try and rechrome the og white metal ones. plus they'll look better. grind off the tabs and puttem on the garage wall.


----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

westsidehydros said:


> I think it costs less just to buy the repop badges than to try and rechrome the og white metal ones. plus they'll look better. grind off the tabs and puttem on the garage wall.


Good idea. Didn't know they repopped them, but just found them on Hubbard's Impala.

Thanks!


----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)

Mr Impala said:


> my new 59
> View attachment 391786
> View attachment 391787




i got a set of OG vert power windows for you


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)




----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

FoxCustom said:


> If any of you could help out, that would be appreciated.....
> 
> On my side trim "badges", I have a couple small dents in each of the stainless pieces. Also, I want to get the emblem off so I can get it plated.
> 
> ...


get them new, theyre not that much like homeboy said. also theyre supposed to be gold not chrome so its cheaper to get them new. on the back i used a dremel cutting tip to chip away at the back to take them off


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## BLVD66 (Apr 13, 2005)




----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

bigdogg323 said:


> View attachment 395998


Fucking beautiful! Want one bad!


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

vintage1976 said:


> idk the feature in the new lowrider is some "good shit"


Thanks man!


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## RAG 6T1 (Aug 18, 2008)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 396553


Damn, beautiful 59 :cheesy:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)

Check this video out!!!!


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 396553


Sweet looking!


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)

Wizzard said:


> Sweet looking!


Thanks.


----------



## RAG 6T1 (Aug 18, 2008)

59JUNKIE said:


> Check this video out!!!!


 $ 230,000 hno:


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)

The owner wanted 300K.


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

Faaak.....300k! I cant even afford a project rag 59 right now.......But im sure working on it


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

clean!!!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## lilwill1999 (May 8, 2008)

i got a continental kit for a 59 impala new in a box pm me for more info


----------



## lilwill1999 (May 8, 2008)

and i got a bumper guard the og one ready to put on


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

tpimuncie said:


>


i swear i need that quarter panel!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

59JUNKIE said:


> The owner wanted 300K.


Damn :wow::wow: that's a house


----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

BLVD66 said:


>


Love that Gothic Gold


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 396931


Chingon.


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

heartofthacity said:


> Damn :wow::wow: that's a house


And im some places thats 3 pads and 64!


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 396553
> :thumbsup:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 397273
> :biggrin:


Nice car! You got a good deal on your car.


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

59JUNKIE said:


> Nice car! You got a good deal on your car.


 THANKS HOMEBOY! THIS IS MY 2ND 59 RAG NOW... EVRYTHING WORKS ON THIS ONE, ITS STILL ALL OG... RIDES BETTER THAN A CADDY!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> Damn :wow::wow: that's a house


DOWN PAYMENT AROUND HERE, AND THAT`S SAD,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 396553


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

64 CRAWLING said:


> i swear i need that quarter panel!!!!!!!!!


I think I have what you need, i'll know in about a month or 2...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

MAN LET ME KNOW


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

are the 1959 Pontiac Doors the exact same as the 59 impala 2doors???????????


----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)

yea, diff moldings holes


----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)

SOLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

mrocha1964 said:


> SOLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> View attachment 398211
> View attachment 398212
> View attachment 398214
> ...


NICE JOB!
BEEN THINKING OF GETTING RID OF ONE OF MINE,,,,,,,,,,,CAN`T FIX THEM ALL


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)

MR.59 said:


> NICE JOB!
> BEEN THINKING OF GETTING RID OF ONE OF MINE,,,,,,,,,,,CAN`T FIX THEM ALL


Perry post photos of your car.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

mrocha1964 said:


> yea, diff moldings holes


so other than the moldings there exacly the same right,because i found a super solid passenger door wich i realy need for my ht


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

59JUNKIE said:


> Perry post photos of your car.


X2....I maybe interested.


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

59JUNKIE said:


> Perry post photos of your car.


 X59.... IS IT A RAG????


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

BEEN T-H-I-N-K-I-N-G ABOUT.
NEED TO SEE THE CURRENT VALUE


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)




----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

MR.59 said:


> NICE JOB!
> BEEN THINKING OF GETTING RID OF ONE OF MINE,,,,,,,,,,,CAN`T FIX THEM ALL


X59..... post pic :nicoderm:


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

Toy Drive San Jose Ca. Uso & Viejitos:


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

64 CRAWLING... i'll let you know...


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

westsidehydros said:


> View attachment 398472
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are these quarters for sell?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

westsidehydros said:


> View attachment 398472
> 
> 
> 
> ...


o hells yea hit me up homeboi


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

westsidehydros said:


> View attachment 398472
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SOME OF THAT LOOKS FAMILAR?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

S.J convrt59 said:


> X59..... post pic :nicoderm:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

59S & K9S:h5:


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

rag61 said:


> Are these quarters for sell?


white ones being used... (wassup perry !!!) 2 blue belair quarters and 1 impala quarter will be for sale soon. all three need some patching in typical spots, but very solid everywhere else, and allready removed at spotwelds !! I also might have a compete rear tailight/liscence plate section, very solid cept for minal patch at 'the spot'.

64 crawling kinda has first dibs cuz i told him bout it first, but i'll keep ya posted.


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

View attachment 398531


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

westsidehydros said:


> white ones being used... (wassup perry !!!) 2 blue belair quarters and 1 impala quarter will be for sale soon. all three need some patching in typical spots, but very solid everywhere else, and allready removed at spotwelds !! I also might have a compete rear tailight/liscence plate section, very solid cept for minal patch at 'the spot'.
> 
> 64 crawling kinda has first dibs cuz i told him bout it first, but i'll keep ya posted.


glad the white are being used, i only stored them for about 10 years


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

64 CRAWLING said:


> 59S & K9S:h5:


a couple of the dogs have past up the dad about 125lbs/135lbs, they can`t use the car like a jungle gym anymore, i was hearing the "bonk" bonk" from the panels getting dented when they played on it


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

MR.59 said:


> a couple of the dogs have past up the dad about 125lbs/135lbs, they can`t use the car like a jungle gym anymore, i was hearing the "bonk" bonk" from the panels getting dented when they played on it


you need to sell some of them cars or get some smaller dogs !!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

westsidehydros said:


> View attachment 398532


fock i woulnt mind this to,shoot me a pm on prices


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

64 CRAWLING said:


> fock i woulnt mind this to,shoot me a pm on prices


as soon as sheetmetal guy tells me what he needs/doesnt need, i'll let you know


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:h5:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

MR.59 said:


>


I love that picture! 
If you do want to sell it send me a PM with the price on it.


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

MR.59 said:


>


Thats some security right there :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)




----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)

westsidehydros said:


> View attachment 398472
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey I need then them Q!!!!!


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 399217
> View attachment 399218


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

585960 said:


> View attachment 398934


YOUR DRIVEWAY?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 399216


IS THAT THE HARDTOP I SOLD YOU A MILLION YEARS AGO?


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 399216


You got some bad ass 59-pics! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 399216


that was on the cover of lrm couple years back, right?


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 399217
> View attachment 399218


loved that paint when i seen it in vegas... not gunna lie, i kinda bit off it on my 63 roof


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)

MR.59 said:


> YOUR DRIVEWAY?


yes sir with another 59 rag in the garage !!!!!:yes:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

DAMN!


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

585960 said:


> yes sir with another 59 rag in the garage !!!!!:yes:


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

PELLOTERPO!!
:wow:


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 399945


SHARP!!!!!!


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 399945


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

og bumper gaurd re chromed 600$ Skirts 500 a set


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 399217
> View attachment 399218


----------



## leon1959 (Aug 28, 2007)

MR.59 said:


> SHARP!!!!!!


 x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 399945


NICE!!!!!!!!


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 399934


MAN OH MAN


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 399216


Any trunk pics?


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)

BigVics58 said:


> Any trunk pics?


this is the only photo I have.


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 400541


One of the finest 59 HT´s around IMO.


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

59JUNKIE said:


> this is the only photo I have.


still have your 59?


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)

MR.59 said:


> still have your 59?









this one?


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 400541


Marks car is super clean!!!!!


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 400632


:yes: :yes: !


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 400645
> this one?


DIDN`T YOU HAVE A HARDTOP?


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 400632


----------



## 62ssrag (Mar 29, 2006)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 400632


this car needs it own topic!


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)

MR.59 said:


> DIDN`T YOU HAVE A HARDTOP?


Still have it.


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

My first 59 hardtop lol


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

anyone want a 59 rag lol


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

kandychromegsxr said:


> anyone want a 59 rag lol


How are the floors?


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

ShakeRoks said:


> How are the floors?


 rock solid


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

kandychromegsxr said:


> anyone want a 59 rag lol


Ill take the body tags....but not for me to do a conversion with I dont do conversions nor buy them, just to have in my collection of shit..


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

My 59 after just putting the rear bumper back on after getting it triple chromed. New tailight lenses, tailight bezels polished, and trim polished.










And my other 59 project im working, gonna get it painted the original crown saphire two tone with white roof and wings.


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

:thumbsup:


kandychromegsxr said:


> My first 59 hardtop lol


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)

[:thumbsup::thumbsup:QUOTE=westcoastlowrider;14868333]







[/QUOTE]


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

kandychromegsxr said:


> anyone want a 59 rag lol


:wow:


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

S.J convrt59 said:


> :wow:


Andrew u can fix that!! I got faith in you bro!


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 401542


Needs a fox tail or raccoon tail on the antena...get at me I have 500 plus tails!
On the real this one is sexy like a muthafucker!


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

FUNKSTERGROOVES said:


> Ill take the body tags....but not for me to do a conversion with I dont do conversions nor buy them, just to have in my collection of shit..


THERE MISSING ALREADY



rag61 said:


> Andrew u can fix that!! I got faith in you bro!


YEA I FIGURED I WOULD HAVE METAL WORK DONE NEXT WEEK AND IN PRIMER THE WEEK AFTER LOL


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

kandychromegsxr said:


> anyone want a 59 rag lol


thats ruff :wow:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

kandychromegsxr said:


> THERE MISSING ALREADY
> 
> 
> YEA I FIGURED I WOULD HAVE METAL WORK DONE NEXT WEEK AND IN PRIMER THE WEEK AFTER LOL


you know the tags are all gone, that`s the hard part about buying one of these field cars/junk yard cars. if there is anything already wrenched off, you know the tags are gone too


----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)

kandychromegsxr said:


> anyone want a 59 rag lol



That will buff right out !!!! nice project!!!!


----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)

Just got this og kit in the mail today, Can some one help me with the mounting templet for the license plate pocket. On the first picture in side the trunk , is that a home made braket or a og braket? for support?


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

pictures on ebay werent that great, but i think you got a good deal on that conti kit


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

mrocha1964 said:


> View attachment 401761
> View attachment 401762
> 
> 
> ...



Good score, I was watching that. Got to buy a reproduction one now. 

Hey guys, I'm takin my bumpers to Chrome, do u know if since I'm.putting in a bumper kit do I need the center of the 3 piece rear bumper? Is it bolted to the ends or is the bumper cut? I don't want to Chrome the center piece if I'm not going to need it. Thanks guys


----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)

impalaray said:


> Good score, I was watching that. Got to buy a reproduction one now.
> 
> Hey guys, I'm takin my bumpers to Chrome, do u know if since I'm.putting in a bumper kit do I need the center of the 3 piece rear bumper? Is it bolted to the ends or is the bumper cut? I don't want to Chrome the center piece if I'm not going to need it. Thanks guys


You only need the ends!


----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)

no joke said:


> pictures on ebay werent that great, but i think you got a good deal on that conti kit


Yea it was worth every penny ! shipping was lil expensive but cant go wrong with og kit !


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

mrocha1964 said:


> Yea it was worth every penny ! shipping was lil expensive but cant go wrong with og kit !


was that the one from NY?


----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)

Yea


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

That kit was 20 min from my house.

Its funny how parts travel from one side of country to the other. I bought quarters from cali, shipped to newyork, and you need quarters that I have in newyork. and my kit came from west coast, and your kit is coming from east coast!!


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

westcoastlowrider said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> My 59 after just putting the rear bumper back on after getting it triple chromed. New tailight lenses, tailight bezels polished, and trim polished.
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

no joke said:


> pictures on ebay werent that great, but i think you got a good deal on that conti kit


He got a GREAT deal. Repops are about that and dont even have the correct Face Plate or ring, not to mention they are repops! Aint nothing like OG specially for 58-59 rags

Good score Rocha!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

mrocha1964 said:


> View attachment 401761
> View attachment 401762
> 
> 
> ...


those brackets are real for an OG kit


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

westsidehydros said:


> That kit was 20 min from my house.
> 
> Its funny how parts travel from one side of country to the other. I bought quarters from cali, shipped to newyork, and you need quarters that I have in newyork. and my kit came from west coast, and your kit is coming from east coast!!


LOL true that! Ive bought parts from back east, shipped them here and resold the same part to somewhere back east! crazy


----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)




----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

not done yet but here






someday


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

locorider said:


> He got a GREAT deal. Repops are about that and dont even have the correct Face Plate or ring, not to mention they are repops! Aint nothing like OG specially for 58-59 rags
> 
> Good score Rocha!


actually, i think they make the face plate correct now, are you talking about the "rolled lip" instead of just cut?


----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)

I think he means the indent for the license plate


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

6ix5iveIMP said:


>


clean like a mutha!....Are the tail light bezels crome? Or polished to a crome look...Im digging the look.


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

mrocha1964 said:


> You only need the ends!


thanks bro :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

westsidehydros said:


> actually, i think they make the face plate correct now, are you talking about the "rolled lip" instead of just cut?


THEY CHANGED THE STAMPING ON THE FRONT?


----------



## topdown59 (Jan 2, 2007)

FUNKSTERGROOVES said:


> clean like a mutha!....Are the tail light bezels crome? Or polished to a crome look...Im digging the look.


I CHROMED THE TAIL LIGHTS AND GRILL CUZ IT LOOKS WAAAY BETTER THAN POLISHED AND CLEANS WAAAY EAISIER TOO


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

i chrome alot of peoples 59 aluminum looks way nicer than milky anodize. just did a whole 60 the other day looked awesome


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

i chrome alot of peoples 59 aluminum looks way nicer than milky anodize. just did a whole 60 the other day looked awesome


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

6ix5iveIMP said:


>


Bad Ass..... :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

topdown59 said:


> I CHROMED THE TAIL LIGHTS AND GRILL CUZ IT LOOKS WAAAY BETTER THAN POLISHED AND CLEANS WAAAY EAISIER TOO


I lile that....Im gonna keep it inmind.


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

Mr Impala said:


> i chrome alot of peoples 59 aluminum looks way nicer than milky anodize. just did a whole 60 the other day looked awesome


Whats up Brent?.....I gotta get me the rag first for me to chrome out! 
Ill defenetly get at you when the time comes.


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Aint no thing like a 59.


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

TTT


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

westsidehydros said:


> actually, i think they make the face plate correct now, are you talking about the "rolled lip" instead of just cut?


No I mean the Face Plate Stamping, it has an indent for the face plate... 59 only. Also the ring is flat on the top, not round.



mrocha1964 said:


> I think he means the indent for the license plate
> View attachment 402171


YES



MR.59 said:


> THEY CHANGED THE STAMPING ON THE FRONT?


NO


59 OG ONLY


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

:werd:


Wizzard said:


> Aint no thing like a 59.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

locorider said:


> No I mean the Face Plate Stamping, it has an indent for the face plate... 59 only. Also the ring is flat on the top, not round.
> 
> 
> YES
> ...


YES, THAT`S WHAT I MEANT. SO I GUESS THEY HAVE NOT CHANGED THERE STAMPING.
THATS MY OLD OLD FACE PLATE I EBAYED! GOOD PICS!


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

well i guess i was wrong !!!

never ralized they had a little indent for plate, good to know


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)

Mr Impala said:


> i chrome alot of peoples 59 aluminum looks way nicer than milky anodize. just did a whole 60 the other day looked awesome


:h5: cant wait for it to get here .........lol


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

I was gonna get my aluminum chromed too but my chrome guy said if you chrome aluminum eventually it will flake off :dunno:. So i just got it all polished which makes them look like chrome. :yes:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

mrocha1964 said:


> View attachment 402080
> View attachment 402083
> View attachment 402084
> View attachment 402085
> ...


Solid rag 59 right here :thumbsup:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

MR.59 said:


> YES, THAT`S WHAT I MEANT. SO I GUESS THEY HAVE NOT CHANGED THERE STAMPING.
> THATS MY OLD OLD FACE PLATE I EBAYED! GOOD PICS!


No and they prolly will never change it, repop is junk.
I know they're ur pics, thats why I quoted you b4 the pics. That was a nice face plate you had there! How much u sell it for? before the 13% ebay/PP bs fees?


westsidehydros said:


> well i guess i was wrong !!!
> 
> never ralized they had a little indent for plate, good to know


Yeah, lots of people dont know that and think a repop is the same and put it on their high dollar built car... Rochas still needs chrome and maybe this or that but at the end of the day is quality you cant match with the repops. that kit is still as strong as from day one and its 50+ years old, repops fall apart in a few years, and dont even fit right lol


----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)

locorider said:


> No and they prolly will never change it, repop is junk.
> I know they're ur pics, thats why I quoted you b4 the pics. That was a nice face plate you had there! How much u sell it for? before the 13% ebay/PP bs fees?
> 
> Yeah, lots of people dont know that and think a repop is the same and put it on their high dollar built car... Rochas still needs chrome and maybe this or that but at the end of the day is quality you cant match with the repops. that kit is still as strong as from day one and its 50+ years old, repops fall apart in a few years, and dont even fit right lol



I couldn't have said it better my self !!!

































Just finished bolting it up, Does any one know where i can get a gas filler neck? it was not included in the deal.


----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)

:thumbsup:


westcoastlowrider said:


> Solid rag 59 right here :thumbsup:



:bowrofl: Thanks


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*A LITTLE ONE FOR MY BOY.....IIMPALAA.....*


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

locorider said:


> No and they prolly will never change it, repop is junk.
> I know they're ur pics, thats why I quoted you b4 the pics. That was a nice face plate you had there! How much u sell it for? before the 13% ebay/PP bs fees?
> 
> Yeah, lots of people dont know that and think a repop is the same and put it on their high dollar built car... Rochas still needs chrome and maybe this or that but at the end of the day is quality you cant match with the repops. that kit is still as strong as from day one and its 50+ years old, repops fall apart in a few years, and dont even fit right lol


GOT ABOUT 650 FOR THE FACE PLATE,,,,,,,,, I HAD A BETTER ONE IN MT STORAGE, BUT ENDED UP SELLING THE WHOLE OG BUMER KIT ANYWAY WITH THE NEW FACE PLATE,,,,,,,I WANT TO GET A BETTER ONE FOR MY CAR THAN THE ONE I HAD, THAT`S WHY I SOLD IT BUT ALOT OF GOOD DEALS AT PAYMONA TODAY!
CAN`T UPGRADE ALL YOUR PARTS AT THE SAME TIME,,,59`S ARE AT THE BACK OF THE LINE


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

Anyone got any solid 59 doners for metal?


----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)

Yea what do you need ?????????????????????


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

westcoastlowrider said:


> I was gonna get my aluminum chromed too but my chrome guy said if you chrome aluminum eventually it will flake off :dunno:. So i just got it all polished which makes them look like chrome. :yes:


Can u post a pic of them?


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

mrocha1964 said:


> I couldn't have said it better my self !!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 402613
> ...


Check with show cars....dr.409.com.


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

mrocha1964 said:


> Yea what do you need ?????????????????????


somthing with solid floors and trunk floor


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

585960 said:


> View attachment 403054
> View attachment 403055
> View attachment 403056


Power seats, windows and air. One bad rag 59!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

585960 said:


> View attachment 403054
> View attachment 403055
> View attachment 403056


you got some bad rides homie(more than one) LOL big props


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

rightwire said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


IIMPALAA said:


>


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

hno:


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)

no joke said:


> you got some bad rides homie(more than one) LOL big props


:h5:


----------



## chrisgride (Jun 16, 2010)

Gotta start out by saying that this is a killer thread! I just got my '59 rag over the summer and I'm gonna build it up slowly (I'm not a baller, lol). For next season I'm planning on getting the engine rebuilt and getting it on some wire wheels, I was wondering what size rims (width) I need for the back so they don't rub the factory style fender skirts? I was thinking "14X7's front & "14X6's rear would do the trick?


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

chrisgride said:


> Gotta start out by saying that this is a killer thread! I just got my '59 rag over the summer and I'm gonna build it up slowly (I'm not a baller, lol). For next season I'm planning on getting the engine rebuilt and getting it on some wire wheels, I was wondering what size rims (width) I need for the back so they don't rub the factory style fender skirts? I was thinking "14X7's front & "14X6's rear would do the trick?


Most will put 13 x 7 or 14 x 7 rims, but shorten the rear end so they tuck. It does not cost much to do. If you don't want to shorten the stock rearend, then put a Ford 9".


----------



## chrisgride (Jun 16, 2010)

Maximus1959 said:


> Most will put 13 x 7 or 14 x 7 rims, but shorten the rear end so they tuck. It does not cost much to do. If you don't want to shorten the stock rearend, then put a Ford 9".




Thanks for the input! I never even thought of that, gonna look into it right away.


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

Maximus1959 said:


> Most will put 13 x 7 or 14 x 7 rims, but shorten the rear end so they tuck. It does not cost much to do. If you don't want to shorten the stock rearend, then put a Ford 9".



this was a question i was allways wondering...

i know you gotta run a rear end thats 58.5 width (77 versaille or cut 9") on a 63 etc... but what about a 59? looks like theres more room in a 59? weve got a 59 project car rollin around shop on 14 daytons and looks like plenty of room with stock rear? any input?


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 403828


59 is the badest hardtop impala by far !!!!!


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)

westsidehydros said:


> this was a question i was allways wondering...
> 
> i know you gotta run a rear end thats 58.5 width (77 versaille or cut 9") on a 63 etc... but what about a 59? looks like theres more room in a 59? weve got a 59 project car rollin around shop on 14 daytons and looks like plenty of room with stock rear? any input?


 I ROLL 13" ALL DAY WITH CRUISER SKIRTS NO SCRAPING WHAT SO EVER AND I DIDENT DO SHIT TO THE CAR ........


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

585960 said:


> I ROLL 13" ALL DAY WITH CRUISER SKIRTS NO SCRAPING WHAT SO EVER AND I DIDENT DO SHIT TO THE CAR ........


13x7 or 13x6?.......can u clear stock skirts too or just the cruisers?


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 403828


:h5: :yes:


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

585960 said:


> I ROLL 13" ALL DAY WITH CRUISER SKIRTS NO SCRAPING WHAT SO EVER AND I DIDENT DO SHIT TO THE CAR ........


:thumbsup:


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

585960 said:


> I ROLL 13" ALL DAY WITH CRUISER SKIRTS NO SCRAPING WHAT SO EVER AND I DIDENT DO SHIT TO THE CAR ........


it almost seeems like the versaille rear would be too short looking under there.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

westsidehydros said:


> this was a question i was allways wondering...
> 
> i know you gotta run a rear end thats 58.5 width (77 versaille or cut 9") on a 63 etc... but what about a 59? looks like theres more room in a 59? weve got a 59 project car rollin around shop on 14 daytons and looks like plenty of room with stock rear? any input?


i you have to shorten the rear end for cruiser skirts???


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 403828


:thumbsup:


----------



## RAG 6T1 (Aug 18, 2008)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 403900


 Damn, my dream car


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

I got 4 NOS Select-A-Lite $250 ea











*ON A 59


*











*ON MIKE'S 60

*


----------



## chrisgride (Jun 16, 2010)

FUNKSTERGROOVES said:


> 13x7 or 13x6?.......can u clear stock skirts too or just the cruisers?


That is exactly what I was wondering. I know I'd have no problem rolling "13X7 or "14X7 wires if I had cruiser skirts, but I have the stock skirts on my car and was told that I need "14X6 rear in order to clear the skirts.


----------



## topdown59 (Jan 2, 2007)

chrisgride said:


> That is exactly what I was wondering. I know I'd have no problem rolling "13X7 or "14X7 wires if I had cruiser skirts, but I have the stock skirts on my car and was told that I need "14X6 rear in order to clear the skirts.


14X7 reverse fit fine on a 59 with stock skirts


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

topdown59 said:


> 14X7 reverse fit fine on a 59 with stock skirts


based on that, I would say stock length should be fine for rev 13 or 14 with cruisers. the cruisers dont take up any wheel well/lip room like the stocks, no?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 403900


WHAT`S BETTER RED ON RED CAR, OR BLACK WITH A BLACK/GREY FACTORY INTERIOR?


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

im lovin this look right here


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)

westsidehydros said:


> im lovin this look right here
> 
> View attachment 404099


:yes:


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

that was "custom" made right?

...they didnt offer a black interior

looks killer

what about the carpet?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

westsidehydros said:


> im lovin this look right here
> 
> View attachment 404099


that looks nice, i have a n.o.s. front back seat for a vert with factory inserts in the black grey color, not sure if i`m going to use it, or use my n.o.s. red on red interior with the factory vert inserts, non of the the cars re-pop stuff. all OG


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)

westsidehydros said:


> that was "custom" made right?
> 
> ...they didnt offer a black interior
> 
> ...


ITS A CIADELLAS INTERIOR KIT YEA THE SPECIAL MADE IT 59 DIDENT OFFER BLACK BUT THATS WHAT I WANTED WITH CLOTH INSERTS ....... AND SALT AND PEPPER CARPET MATS INCLUDED .....LOL


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

and it has cloth inserts? cool

how long have you had it? does the cloth fade?

i did same on my 63ss....black vynal with non ss cloth inserts. love the way it looks but the cloth has faded. and its a hardtop, but it does have moonroof. I would want cloth inserts on a rag too, hopefully a little cooler in summer, but am worried about parking it with top down and having them fade again :tears:


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

[h=2]







1956 thru 1965 interiors Impala, Bel air, Biscayne, El camino, Nomad.[/h]_







Ciadella interiors new for sale_ 
Hi everyone,

This is Walt, I'm now an interior sales agent for Ciadella interiors, if you need help with an interior let me know and I will do my best to help you. I can send you samples in the mail of original and custom colors for your vehicles from 1956 thru 1965 Impala, Bel air, Biscayne, El camino, Nomad.

Thanks Walt.​


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)

westsidehydros said:


> and it has cloth inserts? cool
> 
> how long have you had it? does the cloth fade?
> 
> i did same on my 63ss....black vynal with non ss cloth inserts. love the way it looks but the cloth has faded. and its a hardtop, but it does have moonroof. I would want cloth inserts on a rag too, hopefully a little cooler in summer, but am worried about parking it with top down and having them fade again :tears:


 i had it done for like six months but have only drove it twice ..lol.....so i guess we will wait and see if it fades .i hope not......


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 403900


 A true beauty


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 404334


LOVE THAT COLOR COMBO


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 404334


 Very nice..... :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## JINXED32 (Nov 19, 2009)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 404334
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

I THINK THATS 1 OF THE BEST LOOKING 59S WITH THISE SKIRTS


----------



## chrisgride (Jun 16, 2010)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 404695


WOW! That's exactly how I want mine to look like!


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## lilwill1999 (May 8, 2008)

if anyone needs pre reg hit me up 5209073656 or at [email protected]


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

IIMPALAA said:


>


:thumbsup:


whos got some cruisers,og booty kit,vert pw's,etc for 59 rags? wanna do sometrading or sell?


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 404829
> View attachment 404830


very nice :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## lilwill1999 (May 8, 2008)

pre reg [email protected]


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

kandychromegsxr said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> whos got some cruisers,og booty kit,vert pw's,etc for 59 rags? wanna do sometrading or sell?


O shit you arent playing! :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

kandychromegsxr said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> whos got some cruisers,og booty kit,vert pw's,etc for 59 rags? wanna do sometrading or sell?


did you dig that one car out?


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

kandychromegsxr said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> whos got some cruisers,og booty kit,vert pw's,etc for 59 rags? wanna do sometrading or sell?




vintage1976 has some power windows


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

EXCANDALOW said:


>


My favorite 59 ever!!!!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

rag61 said:


> My favorite 59 ever!!!!


hey johnny,
did you use a cloth top on that car?


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

IIMPALAA said:


>


Thanks for this picture, I've been looking for it, now I can print it out!


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

no joke said:


> O shit you arent playing! :thumbsup:


NO JOKE lol guess i can just get all those 59 options u have sense u aint got a 59 lol 



MR.59 said:


> did you dig that one car out?


which one? the broke in half on i posted ? no not at all that things behind fixable. i might get it from him tho for parts as im sure some people see some stuff has the windshield chrome,pinch trim,trunk hinges and stuff im sure someone needs. 



westsidehydros said:


> vintage1976 has some power windows


i seen he has alot im goin to hit him up


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)




----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

Wizzard said:


>


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

MR.59 said:


> hey johnny,
> did you use a cloth top on that car?


No perry I wanted to but canvas matched to well


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

Wizzard said:


>


anyone know where i can get the rocker molding like this one? also will the cruiser skirts sit ontop of it at the end or is it cut


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

anyone got anymore pics of this car with the top up? or any other highland green 59 rags??


----------



## chevybomber (Oct 14, 2006)

Clean set of 12x60 cruisers for sale, let me know


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)

kandychromegsxr said:


> anyone got anymore pics of this car with the top up? or any other highland green 59 rags??


 let me see its here in albuquerque now i know i took sum pics just got to find em................


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

585960 said:


> let me see its here in albuquerque now i know i took sum pics just got to find em................


:thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

keola808 said:


>


any 1 got the pics with this on the big rims


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 405984
> View attachment 405983


:thumbsup:


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 405984
> View attachment 405983


Chingon......got anymore pictures?


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

impalaray said:


> anyone know where i can get the rocker molding like this one? also will the cruiser skirts sit ontop of it at the end or is it cut


As far as I know they've been discontinued within the last year, as soon as all the shops got word, they went from $200-300 for repros to about $700-800 for the ones remaining, your better off finding some ogs. The skirts fit over the top, no need to cut


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 405984
> View attachment 405983


Solid OG!!!!


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

'59 style seats with '60 houndstooth inserts custom made by Ciadella interiors. They look great and their customer service is unmatched... i will definitely be buying from them in the future. I painted the gauge pods to match the seats... came out sick


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 405984
> View attachment 405983


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

Fine59Bel said:


> '59 style seats with '60 houndstooth inserts custom made by Ciadella interiors. They look great and their customer service is unmatched... i will definitely be buying from them in the future. I painted the gauge pods to match the seats... came out sick
> 
> View attachment 406115
> 
> ...


Turned out GREAT! I was thinking about going with them when I do my interior.....copper for me though.


----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

keola808 said:


>


One of my favorites!


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

FoolishinVegas said:


> As far as I know they've been discontinued within the last year, as soon as all the shops got word, they went from $200-300 for repros to about $700-800 for the ones remaining, your better off finding some ogs. The skirts fit over the top, no need to cut


actually, all of the ones ive seen, where the skirt goes over the rocker trim...kinda looks shitty...

there was a convo a while back bout this, guys (myself included) taking bout triming the bottom of skirt to form pocket for trim to fit more snug to, but no one could bring themsleves to cut the scuff guard/skirt... they a lil pricey ya know


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

Fine59Bel said:


> '59 style seats with '60 houndstooth inserts custom made by Ciadella interiors. They look great and their customer service is unmatched... i will definitely be buying from them in the future. I painted the gauge pods to match the seats... came out sick
> 
> View attachment 406115
> 
> ...


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

FoolishinVegas said:


> As far as I know they've been discontinued within the last year, as soon as all the shops got word, they went from $200-300 for repros to about $700-800 for the ones remaining, your better off finding some ogs. The skirts fit over the top, no need to cut


o shit, cool thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

.. :naughty:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

westsidehydros said:


> actually, all of the ones ive seen, where the skirt goes over the rocker trim...kinda looks shitty...
> 
> there was a convo a while back bout this, guys (myself included) taking bout triming the bottom of skirt to form pocket for trim to fit more snug to, but no one could bring themsleves to cut the scuff guard/skirt... they a lil pricey ya know


putting an indentation in the skirt to make the cruiser fit better would be nice, but remember you never had that issue with a stock skirt. and that was the original design.
just one of the pitfalls for running cruisers ! (it don` look that bad with the crusiers on,,,,,,i never really noticed, till now)


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

FoolishinVegas said:


> .. :naughty:



:thumbsup:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

FoolishinVegas said:


> .. :naughty:


Smooth Criminal looking good! :thumbsup:


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

MR.59 said:


> putting an indentation in the skirt to make the cruiser fit better would be nice, but remember you never had that issue with a stock skirt. and that was the original design.
> just one of the pitfalls for running cruisers ! (it don` look that bad with the crusiers on,,,,,,i never really noticed, till now)


you can really notice it when guys use turnpikes, foxcrafts not so bad. and the only time you really notice is at a show when car is up on jackstands, on the street and laid out , when you look down , u cant even seem um.


...and by the way, i dont really claim to know shit about 59s, im no expert for sure, just sayin how i see it.


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

kandychromegsxr said:


> anyone got anymore pics of this car with the top up? or any other highland green 59 rags??


Got theese...


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

Wizzard said:


> Got theese...


Man! I remember a couple winters ago riding in it ^^^ pulling into one of the casinos to valet it..!! . . That was a good day


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

FoolishinVegas said:


> Man! I remember a couple winters ago riding in it ^^^ pulling into one of the casinos to valet it..!! . . That was a good day


That car sure is a beauty! Heard he sold it?


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

Wizzard said:


> That car sure is a beauty! Heard he sold it?


It's been in New Mexico for a little while as far as I know..


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

Wizzard said:


> Got theese...


i sure do love that thing. would love to see it with the green top up


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

FoolishinVegas said:


> It's been in New Mexico for a little while as far as I know..


OK. cool!


BIGBOO475365 said:


> View attachment 406776


Right-click-save!:thumbsup:


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

BIGBOO475365 said:


> View attachment 406776


:nicoderm:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

EXCANDALOW said:


>


:wow: poster material right there


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 401542



Anyone know whos 59 this is? :dunno:


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)

kandychromegsxr said:


> i sure do love that thing. would love to see it with the green top up























With the top on.


----------



## lunatic64 (Sep 20, 2008)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 407048
> View attachment 407050
> View attachment 407051
> 
> ...


I LIKE TO BUY A 59 CONV OR HT


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)

Here is another green one.


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 407053
> 
> Here is another green one.


This one is my favorite!!


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 407048
> View attachment 407050
> View attachment 407051
> 
> ...


are the wings a lighter green? i didnt notice that till now. 


59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 407053
> 
> Here is another green one.


o man i love it made my day!!! my 59 will deffently be green


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 407048
> View attachment 407050
> View attachment 407051
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)

kandychromegsxr said:


> are the wings a lighter green? i didnt notice that till now.
> 
> o man i love it made my day!!! my 59 will deffently be green


One more green one. :biggrin:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

59JUNKIE said:


> One more green one. :biggrin:
> 
> View attachment 407458
> View attachment 407459
> View attachment 407462


i would put the trim on and top back and roll out


----------



## lilwill1999 (May 8, 2008)

the biggest car show and concert in tucson arizona with zig zag .brown boy .do or die .2000$ in cash giveaways for more information hit me up at [email protected] or call me at 5209073656 ​


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

my 2013 project lol


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

Mr Impala said:


> View attachment 407494
> View attachment 407495
> View attachment 407496
> 
> my 2013 project lol


Damn B... cant wait to see the progress and final product...


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

Mr Impala said:


> View attachment 407494
> View attachment 407495
> View attachment 407496
> 
> my 2013 project lol



I wanna go there!
:thumbsup:


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zaKhDoEOTMs&hd=1[/video]


check this out.


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

59JUNKIE said:


> One more green one. :biggrin:
> 
> View attachment 407458
> View attachment 407459
> View attachment 407462


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

Mr Impala said:


> View attachment 407494
> View attachment 407495
> View attachment 407496
> 
> my 2013 project lol


the worlds goin to end before then so i guess ill take the skirts lol


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

Nice posts everyone! Congrats to the homies with 59 projects and specialy with drop top projects! Thanks to 59junkie and mr Impala for the help/time and info.
Keep building and posting.......As for me im taking a step back and maybe selling my hard top......Im in a tuff situation and family takes top priority!


----------



## Chevyhound (Feb 24, 2009)

FUNKSTERGROOVES said:


> ...*and family takes top priority for now*.


:yes: ..for now..:dunno:


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

Chevyhound said:


> :yes: ..for now..:dunno:


FIXED...
Hahaha...that came out wrong. They always ride shot gun on the priority list!.


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)




----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 407524


:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG COUNTRY (Apr 2, 2008)

:thumbsup:


59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 407524


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

FUNKSTERGROOVES said:


> FIXED...
> Hahaha...that came out wrong. They always ride shot gun on the priority list!.


pm me a price for the 59 if you wanna sell it


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

Send me you cell number...ill call u tomorrow.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 407524


love that copper!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

FUNKSTERGROOVES said:


> Nice posts everyone! Congrats to the homies with 59 projects and specialy with drop top projects! Thanks to 59junkie and mr Impala for the help/time and info.
> Keep building and posting.......As for me im taking a step back and maybe selling my hard top......Im in a tuff situation and family takes top priority!


cars come and go, good friends and family are forever!


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Isn't it a trip my cdn built 59 uses regular ps pump not a generator mounted one


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Mr Impala said:


> Isn't it a trip my cdn built 59 uses regular ps pump not a generator mounted one


your rag is a canadian built?


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Mr Impala said:


> Isn't it a trip my cdn built 59 uses regular ps pump not a generator mounted one


Strange.


----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 407140
> View attachment 407151


I gotta get me some hubcap spinners!


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)

MR.59 said:


> cars come and go, good friends and family are forever!


So true!!!!


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

59JUNKIE said:


> [http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zaKhDoEOTMs&hd=1[/video]
> 
> 
> check this out.


Sick !!!!


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

59JUNKIE said:


> One more green one. :biggrin:
> 
> View attachment 407458
> View attachment 407459
> View attachment 407462


Perfect project 59 right here!!!


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

MR.59 said:


> your rag is a canadian built?


yes look at the air cleaner on it. cdn cars all have that strange lid and different valve covers


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

ShakeRoks said:


> I wanna go there!
> :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)




----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

^^^^came up on a perfect project.


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

Mr Impala said:


> View attachment 407826
> View attachment 407827
> View attachment 407828
> View attachment 407829


steal !!!!

:sprint:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Mr Impala said:


> View attachment 407826
> View attachment 407827
> View attachment 407828
> View attachment 407829


Came up on a great project :thumbsup: lets see some more pics


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

Mr Impala said:


> View attachment 407826
> View attachment 407827
> View attachment 407828
> View attachment 407829


KILLER SCORE, WORTH THE TRIP


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

dont get it confused the cars rusty needs floors etc but its a good start!


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

goddamn you, Brent!!


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

Its a 59 RAG!!!! everything else will come together, the hardest part is owning one


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)

rag61 said:


> Perfect project 59 right here!!!


Thanks Johnny!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 407524


:nicoderm: very nice :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

Mr Impala said:


> View attachment 407826
> View attachment 407827
> View attachment 407828
> View attachment 407829


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Mr Impala said:


> dont get it confused the cars rusty needs floors etc but its a good start!
> View attachment 407836
> View attachment 407837
> View attachment 407838


You will get back whatever you put into that car, whether you sell it or keep it. 
So in the end you will always come out on top. 
Cant wait to see you get down on a 59 rag, no ****.:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Mr Impala said:


> dont get it confused the cars rusty needs floors etc but its a good start!
> View attachment 407836
> View attachment 407837
> View attachment 407838


they all rusted the same cause of the giant rubber/capet looking floor mat. but on your car, i thought it was western built with the 1 peice rear bumper thru me off, but being a canada car, your lucky it has a chevy dash, i have seen some with a pontiac "parisian" dash and motor, and frame! all on a 59 chevy body!


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

locorider said:


> Its a 59 RAG!!!! everything else will come together, the hardest part is owning one



ya hear that jerm !!??!!

:finger:


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

rechromed og grillegaurd 600$


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

Mr Impala said:


> yes look at the air cleaner on it. cdn cars all have that strange lid and different valve covers


I owned a Canadian built 59 rag I noticed a few things as well!!! The trim codes were strange ! I guess they had there own set of codes!


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

locorider said:


> Its a 59 RAG!!!! everything else will come together, the hardest part is owning one


Agree!


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

locorider said:


> Its a 59 RAG!!!! everything else will come together, the hardest part is owning one


X59 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Mirrors were different ps wasn't on generator the air cleaner and valve covers ant vin and cowl tags.


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

dukecityrider said:


> View attachment 408033
> rechromed og grillegaurd 600$


Got $500.


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## SupremePA (Nov 10, 2005)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 407524


Classy, Love that single antenna in the rear. Nice switch up from all the duel antennas. :thumbsup:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 408245
> View attachment 408246


man i loved this when i seen those pics the first time. always wanted to see it done i heard it was but havent seen any pics


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 408320
> View attachment 408326
> View attachment 408324
> View attachment 408325


:thumbsup:


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

pm sent


Wizzard said:


> Got $500.


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

dukecityrider said:


> pm sent


PM replied.


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

i think that 1 got cruisers now with the same kinda murals on it


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 408320
> View attachment 408326
> View attachment 408324
> View attachment 408325


hatin lol


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

kandychromegsxr said:


> hatin lol


yours will be badass too


----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 408245
> View attachment 408246


:thumbsup:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

no joke said:


> yours will be badass too


 i sure hope so. i hope u dont get one them ill have to sell my shit cause yours will be so much better


----------



## topdown59 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

:run: all these 59s


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)




----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

topdown59 said:


> View attachment 408657





~GARZA 70 RAG~ said:


> :thumbsup:


:shocked: :yes:


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

topdown59 said:


> View attachment 408657





~GARZA 70 RAG~ said:


> :thumbsup:





My95Fleety said:


>


.


----------



## TX IMPERIALS (May 10, 2006)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 407524


----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## BLVD66 (Apr 13, 2005)




----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

westsidehydros said:


> View attachment 408711


Wow, I'm drooling. Is this yours?


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

vintage1976 said:


>


damn, I would trade my 63 for one of these bad boys.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

vintage1976 said:


>


my back yard used to look like that


----------



## topdown59 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

one day i will own a 59!!!!!! just a life goal lol


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

franciscojrandrade said:


> Wow, I'm drooling. Is this yours?


yes...


its a shit box...

for now

hno:


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

vintage1976 said:


>


good times !!:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

westsidehydros said:


> yes...
> 
> 
> its a shit box...
> ...


it`s rolling!


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

MR.59 said:


> it`s rolling!


actually, that pic is when i bought it, bout 5 years ago. the dude driving it on the trailor was thed original owner...the car had all new brakes and lines, fuel lines etc. it ran and drove and he actually would drive it like that around town !!! 3 speed w/overdrive, no top, no interior.... like a boss !!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

westsidehydros said:


> actually, that pic is when i bought it, bout 5 years ago. the dude driving it on the trailor was thed original owner...the car had all new brakes and lines, fuel lines etc. it ran and drove and he actually would drive it like that around town !!! 3 speed w/overdrive, no top, no interior.... like a boss !!


NOW THAT`S A HARD CORE `59ER!


----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)

westsidehydros said:


> actually, that pic is when i bought it, bout 5 years ago. the dude driving it on the trailor was thed original owner...the car had all new brakes and lines, fuel lines etc. it ran and drove and he actually would drive it like that around town !!! 3 speed w/overdrive, no top, no interior.... like a boss !!


lol well we did drive it too...........:rofl:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

westsidehydros said:


> actually, that pic is when i bought it, bout 5 years ago. the dude driving it on the trailor was thed original owner...the car had all new brakes and lines, fuel lines etc. it ran and drove and he actually would drive it like that around town !!! 3 speed w/overdrive, no top, no interior.... like a boss !!


Thats crazy! Cool that he sold it to you.


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

1:56

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mR7IQxfl3OE&feature=youtu.be


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

TTT


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

I SWEAR IF I EVER RUN UP ON A 59 RAG THATS ALL THE CAR I WOULD NEED


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

vintage1976 said:


> lol well we did drive it too...........:rofl:


yeah right??!!??

16hr straight drive to get it. slept at a cheap motel in a one light town. of course we got pulled over by the only cop in town, at 4 in am in a lowered all black dually with "lowlife" plates on it. picked up car in poring rain...drove home in shitty rain weather. I said, when I git home, i dont care what time, we drivin this muthfucka to the gas station. n thats exactly what we did. no plates,no reggy, just dropped the clutch, burndout and hit the gas station at 6am!! crackheads givin me the thumbs up !!!

rememeber that shit? only time i've ever actually drivin in a 59rag


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

impalaray said:


> 1:56
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mR7IQxfl3OE&feature=youtu.be


That will buff out!


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

topdown59 said:


> View attachment 409160


Nice pic..... :thumbsup:


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

impalaray said:


> 1:56
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mR7IQxfl3OE&feature=youtu.be


:wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## Chevyhound (Feb 24, 2009)

The future is here!


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

westsidehydros said:


> yeah right??!!??
> 
> 16hr straight drive to get it. slept at a cheap motel in a one light town. of course we got pulled over by the only cop in town, at 4 in am in a lowered all black dually with "lowlife" plates on it. picked up car in poring rain...drove home in shitty rain weather. I said, when I git home, i dont care what time, we drivin this muthfucka to the gas station. n thats exactly what we did. no plates,no reggy, just dropped the clutch, burndout and hit the gas station at 6am!! crackheads givin me the thumbs up !!!
> 
> rememeber that shit? only time i've ever actually drivin in a 59rag


:thumbsup:


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Chevyhound said:


> View attachment 409906
> 
> 
> The future is here!


Got damn thats horrible! & Hot roders have the nerve to talk down on lowriders, mofos need to take a look in the mirror next time.


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Chevyhound said:


> View attachment 409906
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:barf:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

64 CRAWLING said:


> i think that 1 got cruisers now with the same kinda murals on it


:yes:


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

franciscojrandrade said:


> Got damn thats horrible! & Hot roders have the nerve to talk down on lowriders, mofos need to take a look in the mirror next time.


 :yes: X59


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 410061


thats a bad ass pic


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1959-chevy-impala-/330661097969?pt=US_Cars_Trucks&hash=item4cfceff1f1#ht_1263wt_1047


----------



## SPIDER1959VERT (Feb 2, 2006)

http://api.viglink.com/api/click?fo...your-rides/20352-59-impala-fest.html&title=59 Impala Fest! - Page 299&txt=http%3A%2F%2Fcgi.ebay.com%2Febaymotors%2F1959-chevy-impala-%2F330661097969%3Fpt%3DUS_Cars_Trucks%26amp%3Bhash%3Ditem4cfceff1f1 %23ht_1263wt_1047&jsonp=vglnk_jsonp_13245426865765

DAMN WHY?


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

westsidehydros said:


> actually, that pic is when i bought it, bout 5 years ago. the dude driving it on the trailor was thed original owner...the car had all new brakes and lines, fuel lines etc. it ran and drove and he actually would drive it like that around town !!! 3 speed w/overdrive, no top, no interior.... like a boss !!


:rofl::rofl: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

my little donor for the rag!


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)

View attachment 410953
View attachment 410954
View attachment 410953


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)

View attachment 410955






View attachment 410955


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)

View attachment 410959


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)




----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)




----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 410955
> View attachment 410956
> View attachment 410955


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 410955
> View attachment 410956
> View attachment 410955


let me get them skirts


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 410958
> View attachment 410959


Yes sir!! Aircraft on a 59 rag! Dosent get any better!!!
I'm ready to get mine and get started .
This 59 thread is Hott!!!!!


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

Looking good Luis!!


----------



## chrisgride (Jun 16, 2010)

It's not nearly as nice as most of the cars on here, but here's my project:


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

FAAAAK! TO THE TOP FOR THE 59s!


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

rag61 said:


> Yes sir!! Aircraft on a 59 rag! Dosent get any better!!!
> *I'm ready to get mine and get started* .
> This 59 thread is Hott!!!!!


:wow:


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

T.T.T for all the 59 riders out there. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

*i dont like to visit this post very often cause it makes me wanna sell everything I got to buy one of these bad ass whipps.....TTT*


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 410952
> View attachment 410953
> View attachment 410954
> View attachment 410953


LOOKING GOOD!
I JUST PICKED THESE UP


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

thats a come up bro 




MR.59 said:


> LOOKING GOOD!
> I JUST PICKED THESE UP


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 408245
> View attachment 408246
> [/QUO:thumbsup:TE]


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

BIG COUNTRY said:


> :thumbsup:


:wave:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 407524









SOME DAY IT'LL LOOK LIKE THAT!:biggrin:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

*WE NOW HAVE A JUMPER FOR THE KIDS. A DJ, A TACO MAN AND A PHOTOGRAPHER*
*CRUISE INTO THE SUNSET JAN 8 , 2012 . CORONA PARK (930 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA)
12:OOPM MEET UP . 1:00 PM ROLL OUT...*
*CRUISE STARTS AT CORONA PARK AND ENDS AT FAIRMONT PARK . LETS GET 100 CARS OUT( EVERYONE IS INVITED, CLUBS, SOLOS, BIKES, DAILIES) SPREAD THE WORD









ROLL CALL:
Goodtimes 
Latins finest 
Westside
Latin luxury
Uniques
Ontario classics
Legacy 
EMPIRES FINEST
ROYAL FAMILIA
E ST CRUIZERS
GROUPE
SIC WIT IT
TRADITION
ROLLERZ ONLY
GANGS TO GRACE
STYLISTICS
LATIN BOMBAS
LO NUESTRO
ABOUT 16 SOLOS**
*​


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

12/60 no chrome 500obo


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

dukecityrider said:


> View attachment 411309
> 12/60 no chrome 500obo



I need some complete skirts


----------



## Losz956 (Feb 26, 2011)

Looks awesome homie


----------



## Losz956 (Feb 26, 2011)

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 411147
> SOME DAY IT'LL LOOK LIKE THAT!:biggrin:


Looks awesome homie


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)

kandychromegsxr said:


> I need some complete skirts


 check ebay.


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

For sale asking 11K OBO call me at 714-401-3854 if your serious about buying


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:uh:


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)




----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

Losz956 said:


> Looks awesome homie


THANX HOMEBOY!


----------



## taRmO (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## taRmO (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## taRmO (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Skim said:


> og paint 59


Just going through some of the old posts in this thread, this fifty nine caught my eye, nice. I'd roll it just like that.


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Will vent windows from a 59 4 door hardtop interchange with 2 door ones?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

tpimuncie said:


> Will vent windows from a 59 4 door hardtop interchange with 2 door ones?


SHOULD,,,,,,,,,, YOU KNOW, I DON`T REMEMBER A 4 DOOR HAVING A REMOVEABLE VENT WINDOW,,,,,,,,,IT`S BEEN A LONG TIME.
I GOT RAGTOP VENT WINDOWS IF ANYBODY NEEDS THEM


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

tpimuncie said:


> Will vent windows from a 59 4 door hardtop interchange with 2 door ones?


I think the roof line is different


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Gracias for the usefull info.


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

sup fellas i found these on craigslist san diego and i hope someone on here can use them
http://sandiego.craigslist.org/nsd/pts/2723529381.html


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

TTT


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

-TTT-


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

^^^^*THATS A BADASS 59!!*


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

X2!


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

tpimuncie said:


> Will vent windows from a 59 4 door hardtop interchange with 2 door ones?


the 4 door flat top will work


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 412516


yours too?


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

osolo59 said:


> the 4 door flat top will work


Vents will interchange?


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)

MR.59 said:


> yours too?


 yes.


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)

:drama:


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 412516


NICE..... :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

OG-CRENSHAW said:


> :drama:


:banghead:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

OG-CRENSHAW said:


>


:nosad::drama:


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

OG-CRENSHAW said:


> :drama:


Damn that's some cold shit, 15,000 for body work sounds ridiculous.


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

:guns:


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)

*FRANCISCO* said:


> Damn that's some cold shit, 15,000 for body work sounds ridiculous.


that not even frame from that car that from el camino!:machinegun:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

IIMPALAA said:


>


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

BIGTITO64 said:


> IIMPALAA said:
> 
> 
> > Thats a bad mofo


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

Da color combo is nice


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

:buttkick::machinegun:


OG-CRENSHAW said:


> :drama:


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

4500


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

BIGTITO64 said:


> Da color combo is nice


yup, also like how he went w the OG skirts, exhaust ports, rod spotlights. Looks good


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

dukecityrider said:


> View attachment 413038
> 4500


Nice


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

rightwire said:


> yes and all this to :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im not going frame off, but going to replace my gas and brake lines. will i be able to do it it looks like the lines are sandwiched between the body and frame and i never looked at them before it left to the shop. anyone ever swap them out without frame off? 

also, does anyone have a close up pic of the rocker molding? im talking to some girl that her dad works for fridgidaire, makes the stainless moldings for stoves and refridgerators and said he could make them out of chrome or stainless during his lunch if he had a good pic of one. if he can bust them out we can all have some for around 150 bucks at the most, ill sell them for what he gives them to me for. thanks guys


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)

dukecityrider said:


> View attachment 413038
> 4500


 is this car complete?


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

[/QUOTE]
real nice :thumbsup:


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

dukecityrider said:


> View attachment 413038
> 4500


:thumbsup:


----------



## SPIDER1959VERT (Feb 2, 2006)

:drama: take him to court he will loose money and his shop​


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

OG-CRENSHAW said:


> :drama:


Poo girl shoulda fixed her house looks like it about to fall down


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

^^^same chet my wife said wen she watched this vid.


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

Wizzard said:


>


I love this car


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

kandychromegsxr said:


>


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## MYERS60 (Jan 29, 2010)

THATS A GOOD BUY!! I NEED TO FIND A DEAL LIKE THAT.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

alot of people need one lol.


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 417313
> View attachment 417314
> View attachment 417312
> View attachment 417311


HOW COME THESE RAGS NEVER HAVE THE CORRECT INSERTS FOR A RAG TOP SEATS? I ALWAYS SEE THE HARD TOP INSERTS IN A "RESTORED" CONVERT.
THIS IS ONE OF MY ALL TIME FAVORITE COLOR COMBO FOR A VERT.


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

Wizzard said:


> Damn Cisco you be roadtrippin lika mutha*****!
> How long time does it take from Vegas to LA in a 59?
> 
> And I might add the 59 looks good!:thumbsup:


 Thank you for the props brother!. .. Well, I cheated a bit Uce; I actually towed it from Vegas down to Uso Headquarters in the Harbor Area L.A. but I immidiately took her off the trailer and cruised to San Pedro, jumped on the 110, 105 to 605 to the Picnic, then back down, to the 91 to Gardena and back to Carson! :biggrin::biggrin:
. .Usually takes me about 4 1/2 hrs from my place to LA, but when I'm taking something out there, I like to take my time (approx.5 hrs.) and collect all the "thumbsup" from perfect strangers on the road!!


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

Mr Impala said:


> my newest purchase! Not bad for 800.00!
> View attachment 417194


Man all these deals Brent you only gonna have 30k in a 100 k car! I'm always on the other end lol!!


----------



## Gus D (Jan 15, 2007)

MILGON said:


>


one of the baddest 59's around... looking good big Mark!:thumbsup:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

FoolishinVegas said:


> Thank you for the props brother!. .. Well, I cheated a bit Uce; I actually towed it from Vegas down to Uso Headquarters in the Harbor Area L.A. but I immidiately took her off the trailer and cruised to San Pedro, jumped on the 110, 105 to 605 to the Picnic, then back down, to the 91 to Gardena and back to Carson! :biggrin::biggrin:
> . .Usually takes me about 4 1/2 hrs from my place to LA, but when I'm taking something out there, I like to take my time (approx.5 hrs.) and collect all the "thumbsup" from perfect strangers on the road!!


Ahh, I see. I understand that, just beating on a highway aint that fun. 
I would rather cruise in LA.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

MR.59 said:


> HOW COME THESE RAGS NEVER HAVE THE CORRECT INSERTS FOR A RAG TOP SEATS? I ALWAYS SEE THE HARD TOP INSERTS IN A "RESTORED" CONVERT.
> THIS IS ONE OF MY ALL TIME FAVORITE COLOR COMBO FOR A VERT.


same reason u see em with carpet and not vinyl flooring it looks better


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

verts only came out vinyl....... right?


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

:yes:


leg46y said:


> verts only came out vinyl....... right?


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Mr Impala said:


> same reason u see em with carpet and not vinyl flooring it looks better


well finding the rubber "carpet" is an impossible mission, that part i understand, the rubber flooring, so far i`m the only one that has those in stock (n.o.s)., but the hard top insert is made in a much thinner material to the originals, the og vert insert in much thicker, and NOTset up to fade out, and it`s original to the converts, GOING BACK TO ORIGINAL WHEN AVAIBLE is that what everybody on here strives to do?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

dukecityrider said:


> :yes:


yes, it looks real close to the cloth , but it`s has a pertective layer. years ago, you were still able to locate original samples, and now they have made it reproduction, but i still see these cars that say they are 100% correct are all missing the "correct inserts" like i said on the "rubber carpet" , i`m maybe one of the few guys that still have them, and they don`t age well, so i can see the carpet switch,,,,,,,


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

leg46y said:


> verts only came out vinyl....... right?


Right


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

Mr Impala said:


> my newest purchase! Not bad for 800.00!
> View attachment 417194


Thats a come up bro!


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 417313
> View attachment 417314
> View attachment 417312
> View attachment 417311


I know the owner of this ride, He is firme gente. Real chingon car builder too!


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

nice view from my yard today!


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

any one got any partial 59 conti kits? need a few parts


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

Wizzard said:


> Ahh, I see. I understand that, just beating on a highway aint that fun.
> I would rather cruise in LA.


 .. I definetly plan on making that trip one of these days, I think every rider should; just need to get my disc brake kit first, and switch the powerglide tranny for a 350-turbo or something.. little better for the highway!


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

Mr Impala said:


> nice view from my yard today!


:yes: !!

. . which parts you looking for?! I'll look around . .


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Mr Impala said:


> nice view from my yard today!


 I THINK YOU PICKED OUT THE BEST 59 RAG THAT WAS IN THOSE PICS! YOU`LL HAVE FUN BUILDING IT


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

Mr Impala said:


> nice view from my yard today!


you couldnt wait to post picture huh  my son saw his box lol


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

Brent, Post more pics!


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

MR.59 said:


> yes, it looks real close to the cloth , but it`s has a pertective layer. years ago, you were still able to locate original samples, and now they have made it reproduction, but i still see these cars that say they are 100% correct are all missing the "correct inserts" like i said on the "rubber carpet" , i`m maybe one of the few guys that still have them, and they don`t age well, so i can see the carpet switch,,,,,,,















THIS ONE STILL HAS THE RUBBER CARPET...AND IM STILL CRUISING ON IT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Mr Impala said:


> nice view from my yard today!


Damn, 59 ragtop. 
Cant wait to see you get down on it!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 417873
> View attachment 417874
> THIS ONE STILL HAS THE RUBBER CARPET...AND IM STILL CRUISING ON IT!!! :biggrin:


A TRUE OG !! 
I DIDN`T THINK YOU WOULD RIDE ON ANYTHING LESS


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 417873
> View attachment 417874
> THIS ONE STILL HAS THE RUBBER CARPET...AND IM STILL CRUISING ON IT!!! :biggrin:


Did someone recover the dash? It's hard to see in pic ?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

rag61 said:


> Did someone recover the dash? It's hard to see in pic ?


how come nobody runs a padded dash option? i got some put up for my cars


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

MR.59 said:


> A TRUE OG !!
> I DIDN`T THINK YOU WOULD RIDE ON ANYTHING LESS


 THIS CAR HAS A LOT OF OG PARTS ON IT STILL... IM MORE OF A CUSTOM KIND OF A VATO BUT THIS 59 STILL HAS A LOT OF OG-OLD STUFF THAT I APPRICIATE, SHIT MAKES ME NOT WANNA TARE IT APART... WHITCH IM THINKING OF DOING SOON!!!


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

rag61 said:


> Did someone recover the dash? It's hard to see in pic ?


 YES THEY DID! WAS DONE TWICE... ONCE WHEN FIRST PUCHASED AND AGAIN MANY YEARS LATER...DONE BY THE 1ST OWNER!!!


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

MR.59 said:


> how come nobody runs a padded dash option? i got some put up for my cars


 I ACCTUALLY LIKE THE WAY THIS 59 LOOKS WITH IT!!!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 417873
> View attachment 417874
> THIS ONE STILL HAS THE RUBBER CARPET...AND IM STILL CRUISING ON IT!!! :biggrin:


OH YEA, IF THAT WAS A "CLOTH OR HARDTOP MATERIAL" IT WOULD BEEN TORN TO SHREDS BY NOW. 
IF I WERE YOU , I WOULD JUST CRUISE THAT CAR AS-IS, 
REMEMBER THEY ARE " ORIGINAL ONLY ONCE!"


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

MR.59 said:


> OH YEA, IF THAT WAS A "CLOTH OR HARDTOP MATERIAL" IT WOULD BEEN TORN TO SHREDS BY NOW.
> IF I WERE YOU , I WOULD JUST CRUISE THAT CAR AS-IS,
> REMEMBER THEY ARE " ORIGINAL ONLY ONCE!"


X59 :yes:


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)

[video]http://www.youtu.be/wPix2C-hCgA?hd=1[/video]


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

FoolishinVegas said:


> .. I definetly plan on making that trip one of these days, I think every rider should; just need to get my disc brake kit first, and switch the powerglide tranny for a 350-turbo or something.. little better for the highway!


common misconception is that the 3 speed will be better on highway, but the 2 & 3 speeds all have the same last gear ratio 1:1, so your rpms arnt guna change on highway. You'd have to change over to a 700r4 , overdrive tranny, or change rear end gear ratio.


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

MR.59 said:


> OH YEA, IF THAT WAS A "CLOTH OR HARDTOP MATERIAL" IT WOULD BEEN TORN TO SHREDS BY NOW.
> IF I WERE YOU , I WOULD JUST CRUISE THAT CAR AS-IS,
> REMEMBER THEY ARE " ORIGINAL ONLY ONCE!"


Agree drive it!!! And enjoy!!!!


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

westsidehydros said:


> common misconception is that the 3 speed will be better on highway, but the 2 & 3 speeds all have the same last gear ratio 1:1, so your rpms arnt guna change on highway. You'd have to change over to a 700r4 , overdrive tranny, or change rear end gear ratio.


Good lookin' out !!! I will definetly keep that info in mind when the time comes.. :thumbsup:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

*Does anybody have a bare '59 frame for sale? Local to Los Angeles,CA..Let me know Thanx uffin:*


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

OGDinoe1 said:


> *Does anybody have a bare '59 frame for sale? Local to Los Angeles,CA..Let me know Thanx uffin:*


over here!
59 canadian frame, solid 1 piece design, boxed


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

MR.59 said:


> OH YEA, IF THAT WAS A "CLOTH OR HARDTOP MATERIAL" IT WOULD BEEN TORN TO SHREDS BY NOW.
> IF I WERE YOU , I WOULD JUST CRUISE THAT CAR AS-IS,
> REMEMBER THEY ARE " ORIGINAL ONLY ONCE!"


 THATS EXACTLY WHAT HOMEBOY "ANDY" TOLD ME!!!


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

T T T


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

MR.59 said:


> over here!
> 59 canadian frame, solid 1 piece design, boxed


:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Mr Impala said:


> View attachment 419157


NICE!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

OGDinoe1 said:


> :thumbsup:


PM SENT


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: love the cat eyes


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

Mr Impala said:


> View attachment 419157


who found that for you buddy


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

dukecityrider said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: love the cat eyes


Congrats again! Hows the interior? Post up some pics?


----------



## dameon (Dec 1, 2011)

i got a stock passenger side antenna for sale got the light bezels some dings


----------



## gwkjr (Dec 14, 2011)

I have some cruiser skirts for a 59-60 12x60 for sale $800.00


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

13OZKAR said:


> THATS EXACTLY WHAT HOMEBOY "ANDY" TOLD ME!!!


GREAT MINDS THINK ALIKE!


----------



## ElReyJr (Dec 15, 2009)

I can not stop looking at these rides. Favorite 59s. My dream car.


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)




----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

ElReyJr said:


> View attachment 419909
> View attachment 419912
> 
> 
> I can not stop looking at these rides. Favorite 59s. My dream car.


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

Mr Impala said:


> View attachment 419157


:thumbsup:


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

no joke said:


> who found that for you buddy


U did my friend! Great find!


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

getting ready to spray my 59, on the trunk lid are you supposed to split the paint where the rear wing trim is? do i spray the whole trunk white or do i split it white/blue where the trim bolts in. i remember seeing a 59 that had one color trunk and another color body but below the rear trim on the trunk lid you could still see the top color, the trim didnt split it and it didnt look right. was that because maybe they sprayed the top color on the trunk edge lip on the body and didnt stop on the wing? do you guys get what im saying, does anyone have any pics of the back trim on a two tone 59 with the trunk open so i can see where to split the paint on the body under the trunk? thanks guys


----------



## Guapo's six2 rag (Aug 21, 2009)

If you can see just a little bit I would split it, Just my .02 ...


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

thanks yea im thinking, but you get what im saying right. i saw a 59 that the trunk trim didnt split the paint and didnt look right but wasnt sure if it was on the trunk or the body but you were able to spot it from far, and i dont have the car here next to me to put the trim on to see. but im seeing the bottom of the trunk lid on the inside is the color of the body not the top, is that the way its supposed to be?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 417873
> View attachment 417874
> THIS ONE STILL HAS THE RUBBER CARPET...AND IM STILL CRUISING ON IT!!! :biggrin:


here is what your inserts would have looked like n.o.s. , notice the stamp code is `58!


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=DN_LkM8YAp8


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

dukecityrider said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=DN_LkM8YAp8


is that a joke?? :rofl:


----------



## topdown59 (Jan 2, 2007)

GALLO 59 said:


> getting ready to spray my 59, on the trunk lid are you supposed to split the paint where the rear wing trim is? do i spray the whole trunk white or do i split it white/blue where the trim bolts in. i remember seeing a 59 that had one color trunk and another color body but below the rear trim on the trunk lid you could still see the top color, the trim didnt split it and it didnt look right. was that because maybe they sprayed the top color on the trunk edge lip on the body and didnt stop on the wing? do you guys get what im saying, does anyone have any pics of the back trim on a two tone 59 with the trunk open so i can see where to split the paint on the body under the trunk? thanks guys


underside is white then spray the whole thng white...thats my 2 cents, and im guessing chevy did the same


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

MR.59 said:


> here is what your inserts would have looked like n.o.s. , notice the stamp code is `58!


 DAMN! THE OTHER DAY I WENT AND LOOKED AT THE SEATS... TO TELL YOU THE TRUTH THEIR IN GOOD SHAPE FOR BEING OGZ!!!


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

westcoastlowrider said:


> is that a joke?? :rofl:


What do you mean?


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

dukecityrider said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=DN_LkM8YAp8


i've seen that video before, cars are badass and httin the streets.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

westcoastlowrider said:


> is that a joke?? :rofl:


you the joke clown


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)

64 CRAWLING said:


> you the joke clown


Lol .


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

no joke bad rides homie:nicoderm:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

64 CRAWLING said:


> you the joke clown


And you like to ride dicks, cuz you have a response to every single post i make on this site within hours.


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

dukecityrider said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=DN_LkM8YAp8


That's it !!! . . why am I waisting my time here on LIL, Im shutting this down, running downstairs and go Ridin' . . C U guys later! Bye.:biggrin::biggrin: :boink:


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

I downloaded that video, savin that shit wow!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

dukecityrider said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: love the cat eyes



how much????? my fukn dream car rit there!!!


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

FoolishinVegas said:


> That's it !!! . . why am I waisting my time here on LIL, Im shutting this down, running downstairs and go Ridin' . . C U guys later! Bye.:biggrin::biggrin: :boink:


picsoritdidnthappen

:no:
:bowrofl:


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

FoolishinVegas said:


> That's it !!! . . why am I waisting my time here on LIL, Im shutting this down, running downstairs and go Ridin' . . C U guys later! Bye.:biggrin::biggrin: :boink:


Can I come?


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

So I have a list if things my buddy asking about

1. Tittay bumpers 
2.electric windows,including vents 
3 print dividers
4 Booty Kit OG or Repop


Feel free to pm me ,thanks


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

I HAVE A PAIR OF 1959 CHEVROLET 133L/8203LH AND 133R/8203RH G.M BRACKETS FOR DUAL CH SPOTLIGHTS, THE DRIVER SIDE BRACKETS WILL NEED TO BE RE-CHROMED FOR SHOW CONDITION AND THE PASSENGER SIDE BRACKETS ARE N.O.S, IF ANYONE IS INTERESTED IN THESE BRACKETS, SEND ME A P.M.... NOT CHEAP, BUT IF YOU'RE LOOKING FOR SOME, YOU WILL BE HARD PRESSED TO FIND THE PASSENGER SIDE BRACKETS....


HERE IS THE LOOK THESE BRACKETS WILL GIVE YOU....


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

:wow::thumbsup:


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 421023


Trail masters are fucking sexy as fuck.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

500pair


----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)

FUNKSTERGROOVES said:


> Trail masters are fucking sexy as fuck.


 agreed


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content








:run:


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

vintage1976 said:


> agreed
> 
> View attachment 421517


Nice!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

dukecityrider said:


> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> ...


:worship: two nice sets of lights!! :biggrin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

dukecityrider said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=DN_LkM8YAp8












Baaaaaahaaaaahaaaaaahaaaaa :bowrofl: I couldn't even watch tha whole video... That's hilarious


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

westcoastlowrider said:


> And you like to ride dicks, cuz you have a response to every single post i make on this site within hours.


LOVE PICKIN WITH YOUR IGNORANT ASS LOL


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

FUNKSTERGROOVES said:


> Trail masters are fucking sexy as fuck.


X59!


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)




----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

dukecityrider said:


> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> ...


----------



## bomber (Aug 15, 2010)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

bomber said:


>


NICE!


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

T T T


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

bomber said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)

S

























This 59 rag is up for action Jan 18-22 2012 Russo and steele Collector car Action Scottdale, Az.


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)

7

























Here is another 59 rag up for Action on Barrett Jackson Jan 17-22 2012.


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

westsidehydros said:


> picsoritdidnthappen
> 
> :no:
> :bowrofl:






























. .. Greetings from Mesquite NV, annual classic carshow !


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

Maximus1959 said:


> Can I come?






























. .. I've never claimed to have one of the prettiest, or one of the nicest ones; but I'd be willing to bet I enjoy her and cruise her as much as anyone else out there !!


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

Wizzard said:


>


:fool2:


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 422734


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 422734


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

59JUNKIE said:


> S
> View attachment 422666
> View attachment 422669
> View attachment 422667
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## 62ssrag (Mar 29, 2006)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 422734


fuck it i wanna a 59 hardtop!


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)

Does anyone know who can restore a 59 wonderbar ??? Lmk thanks


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

So serious question ,what u guys think of moonroofs on 59 ? I go either way


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

62ssrag said:


> fuck it i wanna a 59 hardtop!


Gotta love them HT´s! 



BIGTITO64 said:


> So serious question ,what u guys think of moonroofs on 59 ? I go either way


I have to agree with you, if done right it looks good but I would have a hard time cutting my roof up like that.


----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 422734


One of my favorites! Love those chrome valances!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

ANYBODY HAVE AN EXTRA "V" FOR THE REAR 1/4 INTERIOR PANEL ON A CONVERT?


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

BIGTITO64 said:


> So serious question ,what u guys think of moonroofs on 59 ? I go either way


I would cut the roof and put a moonroof on 62-64 impalas all day, but i wouldnt on any 59.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

DUG OUT A COUPLE REAL NICE FRONT PANS THAT ARE CLEAN ENOUGH TO CHROME PLATE, NO BODO ALL STEEL,
SOLD ON EBAY!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

MR.59 said:


> ANYBODY HAVE AN EXTRA "V" FOR THE REAR 1/4 INTERIOR PANEL ON A CONVERT?


I HAVE THE WHLE INTERIOR TRIM SET FOR A 59 RAG TO SELL.


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


kandychromegsxr said:


>


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

BIGTITO64 said:


> So serious question ,what u guys think of moonroofs on 59 ? I go either way


there was a guy askin somthing similar for his 60 a while back...

from what i gather, small ones look weird and theres not much room for a big one (no ****)

anyone have any pics w/size roof it is?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

ON BUBLE TOP IMPALAS MOONROOFS DONT LOOK RIGHT AT ALL


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

FoolishinVegas said:


> . .. I've never claimed to have one of the prettiest, or one of the nicest ones; but I'd be willing to bet I enjoy her and cruise her as much as anyone else out there !!


 cool ,nice sspeedo


----------



## Chevyhound (Feb 24, 2009)

westcoastlowrider said:


> I would cut the roof and put a moonroof on 62-64 impalas all day, but i wouldnt on any 59.


x59 :yes: .... but, it's your car


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

brett said:


> cool ,nice sspeedo


  .. Thanks! Not bad for a temporary one, huh !


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

taRmO said:


> View attachment 412084


That yellow one on tha right is dope  I'd keep a pair of 14s for it too :biggrin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

OG-CRENSHAW said:


> :drama:


Damn that's messed up. Sounds like he's pretty fluent in Englais tho :rofl: my '71 Chevelle got stuck in paint prison a few years ago but I wasn't as nice as this lady was about it :rofl:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Whats a set of 59-60 rag power windows worth? and power vents for 58-59 just curious


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

chrisgride said:


> It's not nearly as nice as most of the cars on here, but here's my project:


:wow: I gotta get me a rag :facepalm:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Im 99% sure that I read about it before, but I have to check again...

*Does a 60 bel air frame fit under a 59 HT-body?*


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

doe these fit 59s and what they worth?


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

Wizzard said:


> Im 99% sure that I read about it before, but I have to check again...
> 
> *Does a 60 bel air frame fit under a 59 HT-body?*


only diff that I know of is the extra body mounts under rear seat area (shouldnt b a big deal) and the 59 has only 1 bracket on pass side for upper rear trailing arm, 60 should have brackets on both side









this is what I was told


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

sand1 said:


> doe these fit 59s and what they worth?


YES THEY WILL, 14x60 CRUISERS BRING IN ABOUT $600 TOPS.... BUT SOMETIMES CAN FETCH A LITTLE MORE, THOSE LOOK NICE.


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

ANYONE LOOKING TO DO DOUBLE CH SPOTLIGHTS ON THEIR 59? I HAVE A PAIR OF 133 BRACKETS, LEFT & RIGHT.....

*
133L (DRIVER SIDE)- WILL NEED TO BE RE-CHROMED, HAS PITTING....

133R (PASS. SIDE)- IS N.O.S AND HAS NEVER BEEN INSTALLED...*


THE PASSENGER SIDE BRACKET IS THE DIFFICULT BRACKET TO COME BY. HIT ME UP IF INTERESTED, ALWAYS DOWN TO TRADE ALSO.


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

BIGTONY said:


> Whats a set of 59-60 rag power windows worth? and power vents for 58-59 just curious


da aftermarket,I've seen go for $600 and da vents for $350


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

yeah the extra brackets arent a big deal you take em off to plate the frame anyways and sp1963 sells a real nice set of em!


----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)

a few randoms i took in OK. when i picked up my rag


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

goin old school


----------



## Guapo's six2 rag (Aug 21, 2009)

BIGTITO64 said:


> da aftermarket,I've seen go for $600 and da vents for $350


Aftermarket on a 59... :twak: Its a high dollar car and the last thing you wanna do is cheapen it, just my .02


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

vintage1976 said:


> a few randoms i took in OK. when i picked up my rag


You got the black rag? How is it?


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## angel1954 (Aug 7, 2009)

THE PETE-STA said:


> ANYONE LOOKING TO DO DOUBLE CH SPOTLIGHTS ON THEIR 59? I HAVE A PAIR OF 133 BRACKETS, LEFT & RIGHT.....
> 
> *
> 133L (DRIVER SIDE)- WILL NEED TO BE RE-CHROMED, HAS PITTING....
> ...


how much $$ let me knew


----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)

FUNKSTERGROOVES said:


> You got the black rag? How is it?


i got one from him, but how did you know it was a original black one lol :scrutinize:

mine on the left wetsidehydros on the right


----------



## Guapo's six2 rag (Aug 21, 2009)

vintage1976 said:


> i got one from him, but how did you know it was a original black one lol :scrutinize:
> 
> mine on the left wetsidehydros on the right


*Damn !!!* :worship::worship::worship:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

vintage1976 said:


> i got one from him, but how did you know it was a original black one lol :scrutinize:
> 
> mine on the left wetsidehydros on the right


You and pete suck. Dam. Lol


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

hey guys we are having a big LA whittier blvd cruise and ending at a drive in movie We would like to see you and all your homies show up at this we wanna show how we do it in LA with a big turn out. BRING OUT THE 59s.

1st annual "Drifting on a Memory" Cruise on Whittier Blvd


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

6ix5iveIMP said:


>



RESEMBLANCE???


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

vintage1976 said:


> i got one from him, but how did you know it was a original black one lol :scrutinize:
> 
> mine on the left wetsidehydros on the right


I seen a listing with same building in the pics you posted. I called the dude up and told him I wanted to make a deal. He then told me he was out town and he would call back but never got a call. I didnt push it.


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)




----------



## Guapo's six2 rag (Aug 21, 2009)

THE PETE-STA said:


> RESEMBLANCE???


Dang, pretty damn close...


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

THE PETE-STA said:


> RESEMBLANCE???


Now that you mentioned it ya kinda but at first I didn't look above her tittys LOL


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

BIGTONY said:


> Now that you mentioned it ya kinda but at first I didn't look above her tittys LOL


x59


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

vintage1976 said:


> a few randoms i took in OK. when i picked up my rag


looks like OK oldies yard


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

westsidehydros said:


> only diff that I know of is the extra body mounts under rear seat area (shouldnt b a big deal) and the 59 has only 1 bracket on pass side for upper rear trailing arm, 60 should have brackets on both side
> 
> View attachment 424650
> 
> ...


Thanks alot! :thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

i bought my first 59 there years ago


MR.59 said:


> looks like OK oldies yard


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

64 CRAWLING said:


> i bought my first 59 there years ago


I BOUGHT A FEW CARS FROM THAT GUY YEARS AGO. HE "USED" TO FIND ALL KINDS OF STUFF


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

MR.59 said:


> I BOUGHT A FEW CARS FROM THAT GUY YEARS AGO. HE "USED" TO FIND ALL KINDS OF STUFF


his prices were decent seemed like they went up now lol


----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)

MR.59 said:


> looks like OK oldies yard


You are correct bought my rag off John years ago


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

CANT WAIT TO GET MINE ON THE ROAD !!!
:fool2:


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)




----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

TTT


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

EXCANDALOW said:


> CANT WAIT TO GET MINE ON THE ROAD !!!
> :fool2:





















ME TOO! :thumbsup:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

MEAN WHILE I WAIT... ILL ROLL ON THIS OLD BUCKET!


----------



## Guapo's six2 rag (Aug 21, 2009)

*T T T...*


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

just grabbed these from off topic


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1959-1960-N...Parts_Accessories&vxp=mtr&hash=item2318f16ccd


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

NOT AN IMPALA, BUT IT'S A 59... I'M TRYING TO DECIDE ON WHAT TO DO WITH IT, LOWROD, DONOR FOR A RAG, PARTS CAR OR PART IT OUT....


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

Not a bad parts car broski. The front clip looks solid.


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

THE PETE-STA said:


> NOT AN IMPALA, BUT IT'S A 59... I'M TRYING TO DECIDE ON WHAT TO DO WITH IT, LOWROD, _*DONOR FOR A RAG*_, PARTS CAR OR PART IT OUT....


:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

THE PETE-STA said:


> NOT AN IMPALA, BUT IT'S A 59... I'M TRYING TO DECIDE ON WHAT TO DO WITH IT, LOWROD, DONOR FOR A RAG, PARTS CAR OR PART IT OUT....


IT`S GOOD TO SET ASIDE TILL YOU DECIDE, DONER FOR A RAG, IS THE BEST USE OF THE OLD GAL. A LOWRODDER WON`T GIVE YOU THAT MUCH. 
DRY DONER CARS ARE JUST MONEY IN THE BANK, THEY ARE ALMOST AS HARD TO FIND AS THE IMPALA ITSELF.


----------



## westtexasshotcalla (Jan 29, 2007)

DECIDED TO START BUILDIG MINE


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)




----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

:squint:hmmmmmm that yard looks familiar












javascript:;javascript:;


----------



## menace59 (May 10, 2006)

menace59 said:


>



Wow!


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

59 getting new set of shoes 2012: :thumbsup:


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)




----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)




----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

dukecityrider said:


> :squint:hmmmmmm that yard looks familiar


Did I just see this go through Fort Worth on a car hauler last Thursday? If it's it I almost wrecked trying to get a better look at it!


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

DAMN! GOT AN OFFER ON MY BUCKET... NOT SURE IF I SHOULD LET IT GO! :banghead: :around: :banghead:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 427904
> DAMN! GOT AN OFFER ON MY BUCKET... NOT SURE IF I SHOULD LET IT GO! :banghead: :around: :banghead:



Keep it homie and bring it to the Whittier cruise :thumbsup:


----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 427904
> DAMN! GOT AN OFFER ON MY BUCKET... NOT SURE IF I SHOULD LET IT GO! :banghead: :around: :banghead:





Selllllll iit Sell it to me !!!


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

heres my bucket


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 427904
> DAMN! GOT AN OFFER ON MY BUCKET... NOT SURE IF I SHOULD LET IT GO! :banghead: :around: :banghead:


unless he`s making it worth your while,,,,you might never find another car like it, but you can always make more money, you CAN`T make another original car


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

MR.59 said:


> unless he`s making it worth your while,,,,you might never find another car like it, but you can always make more money, you CAN`T make another original car


And keeping it is like money in the bank anyways......


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

sand1 said:


> View attachment 427968
> heres my bucket


there`s another one !


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)




----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

sand1 said:


> View attachment 427968
> heres my bucket


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

59 impala dash trim set $200


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

westsidehydros said:


> just grabbed these from off topic
> 
> View attachment 426544


is the grille bent alittle or is it the way the light is hitting it? bad ass car, any pics of the inside?


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

ORIGINAL bumper guard, not a repop, has been rechromed and brand new rubber tips asking 700 bucks call or txt 714 401 3854


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

sand1 said:


> View attachment 427968
> heres my bucket


thats one nice bucket!


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

mrocha1964 said:


> Selllllll iit Sell it to me !!!


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

MR.59 said:


> unless he`s making it worth your while,,,,you might never find another car like it, but you can always make more money, you CAN`T make another original car


 THATS TRUE!


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

sand1 said:


> View attachment 427968
> heres my bucket


 DAMN! WHERE DID YOU GET THOSE BACK WHEELS? I LIKE EM! :biggrin:


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

13OZKAR said:


> DAMN! WHERE DID YOU GET THOSE BACK WHEELS? I LIKE EM! :biggrin:


hes runnin air ride


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

13OZKAR said:


> DAMN! WHERE DID YOU GET THOSE BACK WHEELS? I LIKE EM! :biggrin:


new plexi glass edition lol


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

progress on my 9er


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

westsidehydros said:


> hes runnin air ride


:biggrin: :rofl:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

sand1 said:


> new plexi glass edition lol


 :biggrin:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

dukecityrider said:


> progress on my 9er


 I LOVE TO SEE PROJECTS ON SPOKES!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Sangre Latina said:


> 59 getting new set of shoes 2012: :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)

13OZKAR said:


> I LOVE TO SEE PROJECTS ON SPOKES!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

TTMFT:run:


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

vintage1976 said:


>



wow !!!! da oooooold school pics. old 63 in background...white shop...daytons on the project car...


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

been a while since I been up in here hows it going fellas


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

gotta question for anyone thats chromed/restored the'r 59 grill.

what do you do about the "bullets" after i get them off, how did you re-attach them? or did you just find nos ones?

im talking about the 4 little "tits" that hold them on


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

spot Weld them? :dunno:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

next up on the chopping block who needs 59 parts!


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

westcoastlowrider said:


> spot Weld them? :dunno:


no, i dont think so. the grill and bullets are aluminium. from the factory there are 4 little tits that go into slots in grill and than 'peened' over to hold em on. but once i take the off, i dont see em going back on the same way.


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

I jb welded some nuts the same size as the hole on the grille where they mount on the inside end of the bullet and stuck the bolt thru the hole to hold it in place along with twisting the tabs alittle on new bullets I got it to make sure they don't pop off after a while. New bullets have straight tabs that if ur grille is straight it isn't that hard to slip in. They're only 60 bucks new all 7 of them. Old ones I wouldn't trust the tabs to hold after u took them off once


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

How much for both grilles, does the 2 door have the sill plates? Also the clips that hold all the moldings and trim on


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

GALLO 59 said:


> I jb welded some nuts the same size as the hole on the grille where they mount on the inside end of the bullet and stuck the bolt thru the hole to hold it in place along with twisting the tabs alittle on new bullets I got it to make sure they don't pop off after a while. New bullets have straight tabs that if ur grille is straight it isn't that hard to slip in. They're only 60 bucks new all 7 of them. Old ones I wouldn't trust the tabs to hold after u took them off once


oh shit really? I didnt know they made repop ones. i see em nos once i a while on ebay...

imma look into that. i might order some and see how they look, thanks for the input


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

Mr Impala said:


> next up on the chopping block who needs 59 parts!
> 
> View attachment 429959
> View attachment 429960


Paint dividers.


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

Mr Impala said:


> next up on the chopping block who needs 59 parts!
> 
> View attachment 429959
> View attachment 429960


hows the hood ?


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

http://www.impalas.com/product.php?productid=4800

youll find them cheaper like 60 bucks shipped if you look around, or go anywhere like truckandcarshop or any impala parts places has them


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

GALLO 59 said:


> http://www.impalas.com/product.php?productid=4800
> 
> youll find them cheaper like 60 bucks shipped if you look around, or go anywhere like truckandcarshop or any impala parts places has them


word up than !!!

as long as they look right, imma just go that route.

cant have those lil bastards fallin out while gas hoppin !!!


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

BIGTITO64 said:


> Paint dividers.


i need paint dividers for my car still!


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

anyone have a right side "tittie" peice to a 59 grill guard? mines rusted out


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## chrisgride (Jun 16, 2010)

So I just got a set of 14"X7" Daytons for my '59, and I'm hoping they won't rub my factory fender skirts (not cruiser skirts). If they do, I'm hoping that there's some way of shortening the axle (Toyota Tacoma or Ford 9" rear end?).


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

let us know, coupe of guys are wondering same thing


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## topdown59 (Jan 2, 2007)

chrisgride said:


> So I just got a set of 14"X7" Daytons for my '59, and I'm hoping they won't rub my factory fender skirts (not cruiser skirts). If they do, I'm hoping that there's some way of shortening the axle (Toyota Tacoma or Ford 9" rear end?).


ths is my 59 with syock skirts and 14X7 real daytons, relax it will be fine:thumbsup:


----------



## chrisgride (Jun 16, 2010)

^^That's reassuring! I'll be running real Daytons as well (14X7 Daytons fit like 14X6 Chinas apperently). Sexy ride by the way!!!


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

chrisgride said:


> So I just got a set of 14"X7" Daytons for my '59, and I'm hoping they won't rub my factory fender skirts (not cruiser skirts). If they do, I'm hoping that there's some way of shortening the axle (Toyota Tacoma or Ford 9" rear end?).


 I GOT TRU RAYS ON MINE 14X7 N IM A LONG WAY FROM RUBBING!!! THATS THE BEAUTY OF THE 59 N D 60 IMPALA!!!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

13OZKAR said:


> I GOT TRU RAYS ON MINE 14X7 N IM A LONG WAY FROM RUBBING!!! THATS THE BEAUTY OF THE 59 N D 60 IMPALA!!!


wheels were made for those cars!


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

MR.59 said:


> wheels were made for those cars!


:thumbsup:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 430778


tuyo?


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:yes:


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 430778


:thumbsup:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

EXCANDALOW said:


> tuyo?


 YEAH! MY BUCKET!!!


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)




----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

AND MY OTHER ONE!


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

MI OCHO Y MI SEIS!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

si este es el bucket ya me imagino los demas!!
:worship:
quien como tu oscar!!
:run:


----------



## MR.IMP (Jul 22, 2005)

Got a og 59 spotlight if anyone is interested:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-OG-195...Parts_Accessories&vxp=mtr&hash=item1e6ab0ad8a


----------



## SmooveP (Jun 4, 2003)

Took this pic cruisin last Friday!!


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 430836
> MI OCHO Y MI SEIS!
> View attachment 430837


:worship:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

SmooveP said:


> View attachment 430901
> 
> Took this pic cruisin last Friday!!


Thats a real nice picture! But that license plate looks exactly like a German license plate with a custom text, but the picture is clearly taken in the US.

Whats the story on it?


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

SmooveP said:


> View attachment 430901
> 
> Took this pic cruisin last Friday!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 430836
> MI OCHO Y MI SEIS!
> View attachment 430837


Baller!!!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## SmooveP (Jun 4, 2003)

Wizzard said:


> Thats a real nice picture! But that license plate looks exactly like a German license plate with a custom text, but the picture is clearly taken in the US.
> 
> Whats the story on it?


Hey Wizard! I'm originally from Berlin, Germany! Born and raised, moved to Texas when I was 17, got into lowriding (1992) haven't looked back since, but always stay true to my roots!


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

SmooveP said:


> Hey Wizard! I'm originally from Berlin, Germany! Born and raised, moved to Texas when I was 17, got into lowriding (1992) haven't looked back since, but always stay true to my roots!


me too was born in frankfurt germany moved to us when i was 4yrs old


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

59-60 power seat forsale. i bought this the other day listed for a 59-60 i know 59's have the 3 motors this is a 60 style but have been told they will work in 59's the trim is the same as a 59 in the front but not in the rear. Its ALUM so i assumed it was 59 as it doesnt have the line it in like 61-64 and i didnt have another to look at at the time. if anyone if interested PM me


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

SmooveP said:


> Hey Wizard! I'm originally from Berlin, Germany! Born and raised, moved to Texas when I was 17, got into lowriding (1992) haven't looked back since, but always stay true to my roots!


Hey SmooveP! Thats cool, then I bet you speak German fluently?
I like Berlin alot, been there a couple of times. 

Nice 59 btw, you got any more pics of it?


----------



## SmooveP (Jun 4, 2003)

Wizzard said:


> Hey SmooveP! Thats cool, then I bet you speak German fluently?
> I like Berlin alot, been there a couple of times.
> 
> Nice 59 btw, you got any more pics of it?


Have tons of pix! Na klar spreche ich Deutsch, das ist meine erste sprache 

I can 't figure out how to post the pix blown up....I bet its something really simple and I'm going to feel like an idiot when someone tells me!


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

You need to host them on photobucket, then post link for forums. loading them up through the layitlow server makes you have to click on them to see them bigger.


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## SmooveP (Jun 4, 2003)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 431670


I want to find one like that!!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 431670


SALTERS OLD CAR ,,,,,,,


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

MR.59 said:


> SALTERS OLD CAR ,,,,,,,


Cloud Nine?


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 431673


NICE..


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 431675


Man I miss the 59 good pics 59junkie


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 431675









BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

SmooveP said:


> Have tons of pix! Na klar spreche ich Deutsch, das ist meine erste sprache
> 
> I can 't figure out how to post the pix blown up....I bet its something really simple and I'm going to feel like an idiot when someone tells me!
> View attachment 431591


Cool! I really like your car! 
Naturlich! I dont speak Deutsch, but I understand some of it.

Like your homie wrote, www.photobucket.com is probably the easiest way to get them pics bigger.

Nice garage and cars! :thumbsup:


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 431673


ALBUQUERQUE cars right there nics pics !!!


----------



## MR. MARS (Oct 11, 2007)

Anybody got 59 complete trunk floor let me know need bad call me 626.625.7171 or email me [email protected]. Also lookin for 58 complete a/c unit


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## Guapo's six2 rag (Aug 21, 2009)

dukecityrider said:


>


59's even look bad ass in prime !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)




----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

MR. MARS said:


> Anybody got 59 complete trunk floor let me know need bad call me 626.625.7171 or email me [email protected]. Also lookin for 58 complete a/c unit



mr impala may have the trunk floor

and a guy on here, locorider has 58 a/c stuff


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lac/pts/2834955407.html


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

GALLO 59 said:


> http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lac/pts/2834955407.html


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

GALLO 59 said:


> http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lac/pts/2834955407.html


 the same person posted adds all over the usa today not 100 percent sure but looks kinda funny


----------



## MYERS60 (Jan 29, 2010)

N.O.S..................................................................................:naughty:


----------



## MYERS60 (Jan 29, 2010)

HAS ANYBODY CONFIRMED FAKE OR REAL???????????????? THIS ADD SEEMS 2 GOOD 2 B REAL!!!!!!!!!!!!! :dunno:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

MYERS60 said:


> HAS ANYBODY CONFIRMED FAKE OR REAL???????????????? THIS ADD SEEMS 2 GOOD 2 B REAL!!!!!!!!!!!!! :dunno:


 he posted 3 others that i seen i emailed but didnt call cause it was after his time frame lol. im goin to try and call tomorrow


----------



## MYERS60 (Jan 29, 2010)

THIS NUMBER IS GONNA BLOW UP TOMORROW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 10-4


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Guapo's six2 rag said:


> 59's even look bad ass in prime !!! :thumbsup:


X59!


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

MYERS60 said:


> HAS ANYBODY CONFIRMED FAKE OR REAL???????????????? THIS ADD SEEMS 2 GOOD 2 B REAL!!!!!!!!!!!!! :dunno:





kandychromegsxr said:


> he posted 3 others that i seen i emailed but didnt call cause it was after his time frame lol. im goin to try and call tomorrow





MYERS60 said:


> THIS NUMBER IS GONNA BLOW UP TOMORROW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 10-4


*
LMAO MIGHT AS WELL NOT EVEN WASTE YOUR TIME THIS FOOL EMAILED ME BACK AND SAID $9800 FOR A COMPLETE BOOTY WTF *


----------



## firme63ragtop (Mar 8, 2006)

rag61 said:


> Man I miss the 59 good pics 59junkie


 WHERE DID IT GO ?


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

kandychromegsxr said:


> *
> LMAO MIGHT AS WELL NOT EVEN WASTE YOUR TIME THIS FOOL EMAILED ME BACK AND SAID $9800 FOR A COMPLETE BOOTY WTF *


59 project included in the price?:dunno:


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

kandychromegsxr said:


> *
> LMAO MIGHT AS WELL NOT EVEN WASTE YOUR TIME THIS FOOL EMAILED ME BACK AND SAID $9800 FOR A COMPLETE BOOTY WTF *


:wow:


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

My homie called him and talked to him, its legit, but guy thinks he has the last of the nos stuff and wants beyond top dollar. Said he's been doing it for over 30 years he's on top of his game. Yea he does have that, and more. But those prices ill pass. Call him and ask him for parts, he has it all but ull get a good laugh when u get the prices


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

kandychromegsxr said:


> *
> LMAO MIGHT AS WELL NOT EVEN WASTE YOUR TIME THIS FOOL EMAILED ME BACK AND SAID $9800 FOR A COMPLETE BOOTY WTF *


That's 800 more than what I paid for my car


----------



## MYERS60 (Jan 29, 2010)

:run:................................................................:sprint:...................................................................:banghead:


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

I just took apart whole front clip on 59, and i gotta tell ya, its no joke !! Man theres alot of bolts, and plenty that you cant get to until you take other stuff off. Theres about 8 hidden up in the top of fender, behind turnsignal alone !!! And of corse they all rusty and rotted to shit.

Nothing like taking apart a 63 front clip:no:


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

kandychromegsxr said:


> *
> LMAO MIGHT AS WELL NOT EVEN WASTE YOUR TIME THIS FOOL EMAILED ME BACK AND SAID $9800 FOR A COMPLETE BOOTY WTF *


That kit better b show room clean with a pair of trail master spot lights!


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

FUNKSTERGROOVES said:


> That kit better b show room clean with a pair of trail master spot lights!


 and something lol


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

A few NOS Dinsmores too


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

FUNKSTERGROOVES said:


> That kit better b show room clean with a pair of trail master spot lights!


X59, and with free shipping to...... :biggrin:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

westsidehydros said:


> I just took apart whole front clip on 59, and i gotta tell ya, its no joke !! Man theres alot of bolts, and plenty that you cant get to until you take other stuff off. Theres about 8 hidden up in the top of fender, behind turnsignal alone !!! And of corse they all rusty and rotted to shit.
> 
> Nothing like taking apart a 63 front clip:no:


Post a pic! :thumbsup:


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

kandychromegsxr said:


> *
> LMAO MIGHT AS WELL NOT EVEN WASTE YOUR TIME THIS FOOL EMAILED ME BACK AND SAID $9800 FOR A COMPLETE BOOTY WTF *


his name on ebay is :*poohs_crew.
I have bought some stuff from him in the past and it's all been very nice. Some of the prices are pretty high... but you know how it goes... supply/demand.*


----------



## MR.IMP (Jul 22, 2005)

Selling my OG 1959 trailmaster with a 100% real 1959 bracket NOT a reproduction
$1500 shipped in the USA


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

SmooveP said:


> View attachment 430901
> 
> Took this pic cruisin last Friday!!


:yes:


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

Not much to look at, but "pics or it didnt happen, right?


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)




----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

S.J convrt59 said:


> X59, and with free shipping to...... :biggrin:


Lol!!! The free shipping will seal the deal!


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

MR.IMP said:


> Selling my OG 1959 trailmaster with a 100% real 1959 bracket NOT a reproduction
> $1500 shipped in the USA
> View attachment 433049


Hell yeah! I like it!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

^^^One of my favorite 59's, bad ass color combo.


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:


Classy!


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

all for sale hit me up 5058180147


----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

westsidehydros said:


> View attachment 433337
> View attachment 433338


Yeah, I feel ya. They are a can of worms, start breaking bolts, re-threading ones, rust in all the corners. BUT, it's much easier to work on once you've got new hardware in there.


----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

:fool2:my favorite year impala


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

westsidehydros said:


> Not much to look at, but "pics or it didnt happen, right?
> View attachment 433334
> View attachment 433332


Thats right! 
Good job!


----------



## Guapo's six2 rag (Aug 21, 2009)

*T T T*


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

T T T


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

i got a 59 grille i won on ebay im going to straighten, polish up, put new bullets and sell. no cracks in it so its good. anyone need one hit me up ill let it go polished ready to mount and complete with new bullets. interested in trading if any of you have extra stuff i need. nothing big i need small stuff so if you guys need it and have any of these things extra pm me. its just a grille, not asking for alot on this list so if you have any of these laying around and need the grille pm me. even if its just one thing on this list pm me, you never know, i might need it that bad. this is a before and after of mine so you can see what the one ill have available looks like but ill still put pics of it when im done with it























































headliner

carpet

molding clips

windsheild and rear window gaskets

weatherstripping

brake and gas lines

chrome master cylinder, auto zone has them for 90 bucks

ceramic block hugger headers

headlight bezels

dual antennas

dash lenses

a decent 4 barrel carburetor

outside door handles

complete key and lock set

inside window cranks and door handles

those reflectors that go on the door panels

set of mirrors


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Not bad so far I've acquired pw pseat pvents cruisers trail masters paint dividers og conti kit grill guard partial cruise control


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

* I NEED A SOLID OG 59 TRUNK FLOOR,GRILL GUARD,12x60'S,BOOTY KIT, etc etc!! $$$ in hand will pay fair price  *


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

Better ask Brent for help he came up with all the goodies in just a few weeks!!!


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

Mr Impala said:


> Not bad so far I've acquired pw pseat pvents cruisers trail masters paint dividers og conti kit grill guard partial cruise control


Baller!!!


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

rag61 said:


> Better ask Brent for help he came up with all the goodies in just a few weeks!!!


 brent be bullshittin sometimes lol. got a few rusty trunk floors lol


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

kandychromegsxr said:


> * I NEED A SOLID OG 59 TRUNK FLOOR,GRILL GUARD,12x60'S,BOOTY KIT, etc etc!! $$$ in hand will pay fair price  *


i got what you need my friend, and some $$$ talks lol


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

(((( KLIQUE ORANGE COUNTY PRES. TOP CONTENDERS ))))


March 25 2012

*Double tree Hotel 100 The City Dr S, Orange CA*

best 30s 200 dollars cash as of 2/7/12
best 40s 200 dollars cash
best 50s 200 dollars cash
best 60s 200 dollars cash
best 70s 200 dollars cash
best 80s 200 dollars cash
best 90s 200 dollars cash
best SUV DUB 200 dollars cash
best DUB CAR 200 dollars cash
best bomb truck 200 dollars as of 1/31/12
best lowrider Bike 1st place 100 dollars cash as of 2/7/12
best lowrider Bike 2nd place 50 dollars cash as of 2/7/12


best of show 300 dollars as of 1/31/12

1st place only cash prize 200 

Peter Tapia (714)391-5133 Lowrider show info 
Rudy (714) 713-3124 Lowrider show info 

EACH CAR WILL GET 2 Wristbands ONLY


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

no joke said:


> i got what you need my friend, and some $$$ talks lol


 Im going to smack u next time im out there


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

kandychromegsxr said:


> Im going to smack u next time im out there


better then throwing up in my backyard LOL


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

no joke said:


> better then throwing up in my backyard LOL


 had to leave you something for later


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

i got your something :thumbsup:


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

Anybody have a picture of the back of a grill guard? Are there additional brackets that go along with it? I just got one and don't have my car here but I can't seem to figure out how it will attach (other than the center piece).


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

300$ hit me up if u need em


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

Fine59Bel said:


> Anybody have a picture of the back of a grill guard? Are there additional brackets that go along with it? I just got one and don't have my car here but I can't seem to figure out how it will attach (other than the center piece).


http://www.ebay.com/itm/1959-Chevro...t=Vintage_Car_Truck_Parts_Accessories&vxp=mtr

some nice pics of a grill guard on ebay


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

rag61 said:


> Better ask Brent for help he came up with all the goodies in just a few weeks!!!


a few


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

I NEED THESE PARTS FELLAS....

*SOLID HOOD

*SOLID 2 DR H/T TRUNK LID

*COMPLETE TAIL LIGHT ASSEMBLIES

*COMPLETE DASH TRIM

*HEADLIGHT BEZELS

LET ME KNOW IF YOU HAVE ANY OF THESE, THANK YOU.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

I know it's not an Impala but I just saw this clean '59 Elco on tha freeway :thumbsup: watch tha video with tha sound off because tha wind is loud.


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 430478


:thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

lodirty said:


> just got this one about a 3 months ago had a locked up motor and has been setting in a garge for 5 years. was missing alot of trim but a buddy on here just happened to know the guy that bought the car and he had all the trim i was missing in his garage grill,wing tirm, quarter trim, all window trim and a dash cluster with gages. for 300. :biggrin: when i looked at it :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I WONDER WHAT HAPPEND TO THIS


----------



## DUKES N.M. (Jan 19, 2011)




----------



## USMC59 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Superiors Orange County* 59 Rag Frame Off.


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

TTT


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

artkrime said:


> *Superiors Orange County* 59 Rag Frame Off.


LOVE THOSE OLD SCHOOL WHEELS! ALOTTA GUYS ASKING ME FOR SOME!


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

dukecityrider said:


>









:biggrin:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

MR.59 said:


> LOVE THOSE OLD SCHOOL WHEELS! ALOTTA GUYS ASKING ME FOR SOME!









:thumbsup:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:h5:


----------



## USMC59 (Dec 14, 2010)

*SUPERIORS OC*

Some pics from today.


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Nice


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

IIMPALAA said:


>


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

DUKES N.M. said:


> View attachment 435717


Nice


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

for sale make offers


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

IIMPALAA said:


>


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

better pics


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

artkrime said:


> *SUPERIORS OC*
> 
> Some pics from today.


:thumbsup:


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

MR.59 said:


>


I seen a shell on eBay a few months back! :wow:


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

Anyone know a good parts hauler? I need a roof shipped from Phoenix, Arizona to Fort Worth, Texas. I will try and get the dimensions in the next few days. Thanks in advance! 
:thumbsup:


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

THE PETE-STA said:


> I NEED THESE PARTS FELLAS....
> 
> *SOLID HOOD
> 
> ...


Theres a guy here in north texas(sherman Tx) who has two 1959 hoods in great shape.he is asking 150 each hood wich i think is cheap.pm me and ill send you his number.


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

artkrime said:


> *SUPERIORS OC*
> 
> Some pics from today.


CHINGON!


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

my parts car to fix my 59 rag


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

I know there is a 59 parts car sitting right off the highway right outside of Decatar, TX...


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

cruise control stuff now listed on ebay. click the link in my signature.


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

:worship:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/150758833543?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

kandychromegsxr said:


> * I NEED A SOLID OG 59 TRUNK FLOOR,GRILL GUARD,12x60'S,BOOTY KIT, etc etc!! $$$ in hand will pay fair price  *


 T T T


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

kandychromegsxr said:


> * I NEED A SOLID OG 59 TRUNK FLOOR,GRILL GUARD,12x60'S,BOOTY KIT, etc etc!! $$$ in hand but will only pay rock bottom price  *


 fixed it for you homie dont trip :roflmao:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

no joke said:


> fixed it for you homie dont trip :roflmao:


 here ill fix it for you again









Originally Posted by *kandychromegsxr*  
*I NEED A SOLID OG 59 TRUNK FLOOR,GRILL GUARD,12x60'S,BOOTY KIT, etc etc!! $$$ in hand but wont pay ary's(nojoke) crazy prices an stuff thats not forsale lol
*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I have a 59 impala radio delete plate if anybody is interested was asking 70 shipped I have good feedback and paypal pm me if your interested I don't check this topic much


----------



## ElReyJr (Dec 15, 2009)

Any pics of SickSide 59 from SouthSide CC? That is one of my favorite 59s.


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

TTT for all the 59s


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)




----------



## MR.IMP (Jul 22, 2005)

Selling my clean trailmasters if anyone needs them.
$2500 obo


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

MR.IMP said:


> Selling my clean trailmasters if anyone needs them.
> $2500 obo
> 
> View attachment 438525
> ...


DO THEY NEED TO BE RESTORED???


----------



## DUKES N.M. (Jan 19, 2011)

*MY BABY 66,000 OG MILES ON A 348/AT/PB/PS/AC/PW/P VENT W/PSEAT/MATCHING NUMBER CARLOOKING FOR A BOOTY KIT FOR NOW .*


----------



## DUKES N.M. (Jan 19, 2011)




----------



## DUKES N.M. (Jan 19, 2011)




----------



## DUKES N.M. (Jan 19, 2011)




----------



## DUKES N.M. (Jan 19, 2011)




----------



## DUKES N.M. (Jan 19, 2011)

*EVERYTHING WORKS:yes:*


----------



## DUKES N.M. (Jan 19, 2011)

*MY FAVORITE 59.:nicoderm:*


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

Damn Hella clean


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

DUKES N.M. said:


> View attachment 438616
> *MY BABY 66,000 OG MILES ON A 348/AT/PB/PS/AC/PW/P VENT W/PSEAT/MATCHING NUMBER CARLOOKING FOR A BOOTY KIT FOR NOW .*


Beautiful ride! Alot of options too!!! Color combo is clean too!
:thumbsup:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

Wizzard said:


> Beautiful ride! Alot of options too!!! Color combo is clean too!
> :thumbsup:


very nice car , are the power vents orig or add on ?


----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)

ElReyJr said:


> Any pics of SickSide 59 from SouthSide CC? That is one of my favorite 59s.


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

DUKES N.M. said:


> View attachment 438627
> *MY FAVORITE 59.:nicoderm:*



no disrespect, but thats the show car version of yours !!!


----------



## drza51 (Jun 20, 2004)

one day i will start on you.


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

DUKES N.M. said:


> View attachment 438627
> *MY FAVORITE 59.:nicoderm:*


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ＡＫＩＲＡ (Feb 18, 2012)

*FROM JAPAN*

MY IMPALA FROM JAPAN


----------



## ＡＫＩＲＡ (Feb 18, 2012)

*ＦＲＯＭ　ＪＡＰＡＮ*


----------



## ＡＫＩＲＡ (Feb 18, 2012)




----------



## ＡＫＩＲＡ (Feb 18, 2012)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

SUPER NICE AND CLEAN AKIRA,JOTO ZE:h5:


----------



## ＡＫＩＲＡ (Feb 18, 2012)

Thank you．　I am glad.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

fukuyama?


----------



## ＡＫＩＲＡ (Feb 18, 2012)

It is a correct answer. 　 Fukuyama ｃｉｔｙ　　Hiroshima


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

yata :h5:


----------



## ＡＫＩＲＡ (Feb 18, 2012)




----------



## MR.IMP (Jul 22, 2005)

ＡＫＩＲＡ;15175523 said:


> View attachment 438952


Cant beat the fat white walls and og hubcaps on a slammed 59
Beautiful!


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

ＡＫＩＲＡ;15175523 said:


> View attachment 438952


VERY NICE! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

ＡＫＩＲＡ;15176871 said:


> View attachment 439136
> View attachment 439137


:worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## ＡＫＩＲＡ (Feb 18, 2012)

MR.IMP said:


> Cant beat the fat white walls and og hubcaps on a slammed 59
> Beautiful!




Hello MR.IMP 

Thank you I am very glad. :rofl:


----------



## ＡＫＩＲＡ (Feb 18, 2012)

Ｈｅｌｌｏ　　About S.J convrt59

Thank you I am very glad.:roflmao:


----------



## ＡＫＩＲＡ (Feb 18, 2012)

ＭＹ　ＩＭＰＡＬＡ　ＴＲＵＮＫ　ＲＯＯＭ


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

To The Top!!!!!!!


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)

ＡＫＩＲＡ;15175523 said:


> View attachment 438952


 you have a bad ass ride.


----------



## ＡＫＩＲＡ (Feb 18, 2012)

Ｈｅｌｌｏ　59ＪＵＮＫＩＥ

I am very glad. 

Thank you.


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)




----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

woah !! Reeeeeeeeppooooooooooooost

sorry


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

ＡＫＩＲＡ;15175499 said:


> MY IMPALA FROM JAPAN
> View attachment 438948


Your 59 looks beautiful! :thumbsup:



westsidehydros said:


> woah !! Reeeeeeeeppooooooooooooost
> 
> sorry


No problem I liked all them pics!


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

before






after 8500 obo


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

Looks good


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

westsidehydros said:


> View attachment 441734
> View attachment 441734
> View attachment 441734
> View attachment 441734


Beautiful!!!


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

TTMFT for the 59's.....


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

angelisticsola5960 said:


>


Damn homie, that's a nice 59


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

angelisticsola5960 said:


>


This is gotta be te nicest set of toys anyone could have :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

I'VE GOT A COMPLETE PAIR OF 1959 CHEVROLET IMPALA CH SPOTLIGHTS READY TO INSTALL IF ANYONE IS INTERESTED.....


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

THE PETE-STA said:


> I'VE GOT A COMPLETE PAIR OF 1959 CHEVROLET IMPALA CH SPOTLIGHTS READY TO INSTALL IF ANYONE IS INTERESTED.....


----------



## DUKES N.M. (Jan 19, 2011)




----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

got some misc 59 ht trim and 59 ht vents if anyone needs em


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

angelisticsola5960 said:


>


asi se ase homie!!
rain or shine till the wheels fall off!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## Guapo's six2 rag (Aug 21, 2009)

*T T T *


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

T
T
T


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## MR.IMP (Jul 22, 2005)

rightwire said:


>


That green 59 is SICK!


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

on its way to new home


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

angelisticsola5960 said:


>


:sprint:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

QUESTION DONT KNOW IF I ASKED THIS OR NOT?? WILL THE 2 DOOR POST CARS TRUNKS FIT THE 2 DR BUBBLE TOPS????


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

pics of Street Tattoo one of my favorites


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)




----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

64 CRAWLING said:


> QUESTION DONT KNOW IF I ASKED THIS OR NOT?? WILL THE 2 DOOR POST CARS TRUNKS FIT THE 2 DR BUBBLE TOPS????


NOPE!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

DAMN SO ONLY 2DR BUBBLES FOR 2 DOOR BUBBLES HUH DAMN THATS NOT FAIR LOL


----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)

Any one need a solid top rack for a 1959-1960 Impala convertible . $ 1500.00 PM me for info, I hve 2 but other on is more $$$$$$ text question @ 805 302 7133


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)




----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

looking for a solid "front header"... the peice between the grill and the hood

must b solid with all welded "nuts" intact

thanks


----------



## DUKES N.M. (Jan 19, 2011)




----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

SIXONEFORLIFE said:


> :biggrin: ANYWAYS........................................Anyone seen my 59 rag? :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

T T T


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

64 CRAWLING said:


> QUESTION DONT KNOW IF I ASKED THIS OR NOT?? WILL THE 2 DOOR POST CARS TRUNKS FIT THE 2 DR BUBBLE TOPS????


no post will fit a 4 door and a rag


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

any know if interior door trim is same on 59 and 60 2dr impala? The long peice that sweeps from front to back


----------



## ElReyJr (Dec 15, 2009)

>



:thumbsup:


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

westsidehydros said:


> any know if interior door trim is same on 59 and 60 2dr impala? The long peice that sweeps from front to back


if you are talking about the top piece it looks to me like the same piece but not a 100%


60














59


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

60 is more of a V than 59 side by side totally different


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

rag61 said:


> 60 is more of a V than 59 side by side totally different


good to know:thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

5DEUCE said:


> good to know:thumbsup:


they are totally different, the curves are slightly different, and the shapes are diffrent too, i have a set of both.


----------



## impalass01 (Jan 7, 2009)

My 59...


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

impalass01 said:


> My 59...


nice and with the visor :thumbsup:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

59-60 Impala Radio $100+shipping


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

for sale hit me up


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

westsidehydros said:


> any know if interior door trim is same on 59 and 60 2dr impala? The long peice that sweeps from front to back



ok, I see the diff.

So I have a set of clean 59s that I would like to trade straight up for a set of 60s...anyone down?


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

no joke said:


> nice and with the visor :thumbsup:


x59


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)




----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

impalass01 said:


> My 59...


Nice! Looks really nice, that sun visor is rare!


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

dukecityrider said:


> for sale hit me up


Damn, your fast! This the one that started at $8500? Good luck on the sale. :thumbsup:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

dukecityrider said:


> for sale hit me up


DAMN NICE!!!


----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

sorry shitty phone pics


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

GALLO 59 said:


>


THAT`S WILD! 
MAKE A MATCHING PAIR OF SHORTS,,,,,,,,,,YOU MUST HAVE ALOT OF MATERIAL LEFT OVER


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

MR.59 said:


> THAT`S WILD!
> MAKE A MATCHING PAIR OF SHORTS,,,,,,,,,,YOU MUST HAVE ALOT OF MATERIAL LEFT OVER


thanks, was actually getting ready to take it to rechrome and thought the inside is more shades of blue than shiny trim so i started playing with some ideas and came up with this. now it matches my seats. 










the stitching on the little door on the curves were alittle off cause by the time i got to that point i already had a couple of beers but just wanted it done so i can see what it looked like done cause i wanted to see if itll look good since ive never seen something like that done i always only seen them chrome. i can fix it easy later for now ill leave it like that. now just missing one thing, goes on easy just drill 3 tiny holes but dont know if i should put it here










or here



















or here










i know its not og cause its not chrome but is still an og record player that will work. hector (hcat) the guy that sells the color bars in pomona has the guts right now theyre rewiring it to play off of rca wires to my amp instead of the sound going to the antenna. 

and i have about 80% of that long roll left, going to play with it theres alot of things floating in my head what to do with it but theres also going to be some patterns with it in the trunk. one thing you will like is when the car is done, the girl from my work im going to have model with it sews too and is going to make a bustier with some of it and matching skirt for the pictures. sounds stupid but when you see it youll like it. i know i do have enough for some shorts or button up thats for sure


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

dukecityrider said:


>


ooo shit, thats bad asss


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

dukecityrider said:


>


:wow: NICE! it has that old school flavor with a new school touch to it...... :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

TTT


----------



## impalass01 (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks it been in the family for 35 years :thumbsup:


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

***BUMP***


----------



## DUKES N.M. (Jan 19, 2011)

*FOR SALE .....ALL POWER N AC.:yes:*


----------



## DUKES N.M. (Jan 19, 2011)




----------



## DUKES N.M. (Jan 19, 2011)




----------



## DUKES N.M. (Jan 19, 2011)

*FOR SALE 59 IMPALA 348 MATCHING NUMBER CAR. 505-319-9393 NO TRADES NO JOKERS ..$ ONLY..*


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)




----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

last two pics, originally the wheel in the bumper kit was painted all the same color as car or was the ring chrome, i seen both so i have no clue. and if it is painted, is it the body color or trunk color if its two tone?


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

GALLO 59 said:


> last two pics, originally the wheel in the bumper kit was painted all the same color as car or was the ring chrome, i seen both so i have no clue. and if it is painted, is it the body color or trunk color if its two tone?


I LIKE IT ALL PAINTED THE COLOR OF THE CAR!!


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

ANYONE GOT ANY LEADS TO A 59 BOOTY KIT OOOOOOOOGGGGGGG????


----------



## 57chevyguy (Jul 11, 2011)

Looking for a set of 60" skirts w/ss trim n ports and z booty kit for a 59 impala. Please pm me or text w pics @ 773 4415763 thanks


----------



## ElReyJr (Dec 15, 2009)

>



:thumbsup::worship:


----------



## 57chevyguy (Jul 11, 2011)

CONGRATS! BEAUTIFUL VERT. I'M BUILDING A 59 HARDTOP, WHAT CAN I EXPECT TO PAY FOR A SET OF 60'' SKIRTS W/TRIMS AND A BOOTY KIT? LOOK FORWARD TO YOUR REPLY, THANKS


ElReyJr said:


> :thumbsup::worship:


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

For og 2 tone cars, does anyone have any pics of the trunk weather channel so we can see where the color change takes place?

If your car is all white and you 2 tone the top of wings and trunk black, what all gets black? I see inside of trunk lid, but do you do inside of trunk also? Can you? Should you?

:dunno:


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/32-v...1959-impala-generator-powersteering-pump.html

working generator/power steering pump...nice shape


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

westsidehydros said:


> For og 2 tone cars, does anyone have any pics of the trunk weather channel so we can see where the color change takes place?
> 
> If your car is all white and you 2 tone the top of wings and trunk black, what all gets black? I see inside of trunk lid, but do you do inside of trunk also? Can you? Should you?
> 
> :dunno:


inside on the trunk is the upper trunk color, the bumper kit wheel cover is body color, not the two tone color


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 448708


NICE


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

westsidehydros said:


> For og 2 tone cars, does anyone have any pics of the trunk weather channel so we can see where the color change takes place?
> 
> If your car is all white and you 2 tone the top of wings and trunk black, what all gets black? I see inside of trunk lid, but do you do inside of trunk also? Can you? Should you?
> 
> :dunno:


I did mine this way, seen another one on here done like this. At the bottom corners u can see where the white and blue splits at an angle from the corners shooting to the middle of the curve










I did it like this cause I saw one that had the whole channel the top color but when the trunk was closed you were still able to see the top color lining the bottom of the trim so the trim didn't really split the paint. Do u get what I'm saying?


----------



## DUKES N.M. (Jan 19, 2011)




----------



## DUKES N.M. (Jan 19, 2011)




----------



## MR.IMP (Jul 22, 2005)

Anyone need trailmasters?
Hit me up


----------



## Guapo's six2 rag (Aug 21, 2009)

kandychromegsxr said:


> ANYONE GOT ANY LEADS TO A 59 BOOTY KIT OOOOOOOOGGGGGGG????


*Yup, but I've got first dibbs on it... :nicoderm:*


----------



## 57chevyguy (Jul 11, 2011)

How much Homie?


MR.IMP said:


> Anyone need trailmasters?
> Hit me up
> 
> View attachment 451119
> ...


----------



## MR.IMP (Jul 22, 2005)

57chevyguy said:


> How much Homie?


2100 obo


----------



## 57chevyguy (Jul 11, 2011)

thanks


MR.IMP said:


> 2100 obo


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)




----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)

Just resold these things !!!!


----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)

how mush ??


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

westsidehydros said:


> For og 2 tone cars, does anyone have any pics of the trunk weather channel so we can see where the color change takes place?
> 
> If your car is all white and you 2 tone the top of wings and trunk black, what all gets black? I see inside of trunk lid, but do you do inside of trunk also? Can you? Should you?
> 
> :dunno:


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

thanks for the pics !!!


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

She's allmost ready to roll new shoes (wheels) done, just need to finish under the hood and trunk


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

Sangre Latina said:


> She's allmost ready to roll new shoes (wheels) done, just need to finish under the hood and trunk


nice ass rag homie


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

Sangre Latina said:


> She's allmost ready to roll new shoes (wheels) done, just need to finish under the hood and trunk


sweet ride looks sexy ass hell


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

:worship::worship:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

585960 said:


> View attachment 452079


BAD ASS... WISH I HAD ONE!!! :biggrin: AND A 60 TOO!!! :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

Sangre Latina said:


> She's allmost ready to roll new shoes (wheels) done, just need to finish under the hood and trunk


She's beautiful! :thumbsup:


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

EXCANDALOW said:


> :worship::worship:


. . And this one's so F&*^%n' Gangster !!! :shocked::thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

T T T


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

EXCANDALOW said:


> :worship::worship:


NICE!


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

:facepalm:beutiful


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

i asked this question awhile bac but aint really get a response,what other cars stock rims will fit the 59 bolt pattern? g bodys? or box chevys? need to go buy a set of stck at the junkyard so ill have a rolling chasis


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

64 CRAWLING said:


> i asked this question awhile bac but aint really get a response,what other cars stock rims will fit the 59 bolt pattern? g bodys? or box chevys? need to go buy a set of stck at the junkyard so ill have a rolling chasis


ANYTHING THAT IS 5x4.75, G-BODIES, S10, ECT...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

cool thanks petesta now its on now:thumbsup:


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

64 CRAWLING said:


> i asked this question awhile bac but aint really get a response,what other cars stock rims will fit the 59 bolt pattern? g bodys? or box chevys? need to go buy a set of stck at the junkyard so ill have a rolling chasis


get a set off a 70s camaro or monte carlo, they look like the original steelies except when and if you upgrade to front disc brakes, these rims will clear the caliper 



















but if youre just going to get a set to move the car, get any g body rims like off a regal or cutlass or monte carlo


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

GALLO 59 said:


> get a set off a 70s camaro or monte carlo, they look like the original steelies except when and if you upgrade to front disc brakes, these rims will clear the caliper
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THOSE ARE SWEET HOMIE BUT YEA JUST NEED A SET TO ROLL AROUND THE YARD YA KNOW,THANKS FOR THE REPLY HOMIE THAT HELPS


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

GALLO 59 said:


> get a set off a 70s camaro or monte carlo, they look like the original steelies except when and if you upgrade to front disc brakes, these rims will clear the caliper
> 
> 
> 
> ...


but you wont be able to run the hub cap lowko!!
need the nubs on wheel !!


----------



## ElReyJr (Dec 15, 2009)

>



My dream car, to bad its in Japan. BTC did a great job.


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)

Is this 59 lemon lime?


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

EXCANDALOW said:


> but you wont be able to run the hub cap lowko!!
> need the nubs on wheel !!


no theyll work. i havent polished these up thats why i havent posted pics of them but heres the ones im running. these arent the nub ones these have teeth on them, heres a side by side














































this one is the one with the teeth, have to pry it off with a screwdriver to take it off










and the one with the nubs, if you look at them side by side, you can bend the lip on the nub one the other way and with pliers, a dremel and tin snips you make it a teeth one. ill do that to this one today and post pics but the one with the teeth is original not modified


----------



## ElReyJr (Dec 15, 2009)

Its Lima Limon!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Wow thats a trip!


----------



## Frosty (Jun 28, 2005)

GALLO 59 said:


> get a set off a 70s camaro or monte carlo, they look like the original steelies except when and if you upgrade to front disc brakes, these rims will clear the caliper
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What size tires are these and what brand? Thanks.


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

EXCANDALOW said:


> :worship::worship:


Damn thats clean! All black looks good!


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

14 560s bf goodrich silvertowns i was lucky enough to pick them up from a homeboy out in santa clarita for 200 bucks. not too big but still bigger than spoke rims and small enough to give me a nice drop and will slam nice when i lay it out, almost 520s there 14 560s. 

heres some online, but im sure if you shop around youll get them cheaper 

http://www.jegs.com/i/Coker%20Tire/257/512877/10002/-1?CT=999

they look good, if you see some in person youll like them


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

question for 59 guys. i was told that whether i go hydraulics or air bags, i cant drive slammed and make turns fast at the same time cause the sway ill "blow out" my quarter panels when the car shifts but the wheels and differential dont. is that true? i havent looked under mine but do 59s use panhard bars? IF this is true, could it be safe by using a y bar or wishbone? thanks guys i have no idea but wouldnt want that happening


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/wst/pts/2913063985.html


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

ElReyJr said:


> Its Lima Limon!


no its not lima lemon is still here,,,BTC japan also made one,..


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

one more thing, any help guys. my 59 didnt come with rear antennas but im putting some on. can any of you give me the measurement from the tip of the antenna bottom to the edge of the wing where it hits the trim, and from the outer edge of the antenna to the edge of the wing where it goes down into the trunk. thanks guys


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

o for a hardtop, convertible is different cause smaller trunk lid. thanks


----------



## Frosty (Jun 28, 2005)

GALLO 59 said:


> 14 560s bf goodrich silvertowns i was lucky enough to pick them up from a homeboy out in santa clarita for 200 bucks. not too big but still bigger than spoke rims and small enough to give me a nice drop and will slam nice when i lay it out, almost 520s there 14 560s.
> 
> heres some online, but im sure if you shop around youll get them cheaper
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info., bro


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

GALLO 59 said:


> o for a hardtop, convertible is different cause smaller trunk lid. thanks


Hey ray will pm u that info in a couple hours when I get home my 59 2 door hardtop has dual antennas


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## 62ssrag (Mar 29, 2006)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 454724


FUCK YEAH!!!!!!!


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

That green hard top is beautiful...


----------



## SPIDER1959VERT (Feb 2, 2006)

GALLO 59 said:


> one more thing, any help guys. my 59 didnt come with rear antennas but im putting some on. can any of you give me the measurement from the tip of the antenna bottom to the edge of the wing where it hits the trim, and from the outer edge of the antenna to the edge of the wing where it goes down into the trunk. thanks guys


 late great Chevy sells a template the convertible is different then the rest


----------



## ＡＫＩＲＡ (Feb 18, 2012)

*MY IMPALA*


























TRAILMASTER 　SPOTLIGHT was added.


----------



## ＡＫＩＲＡ (Feb 18, 2012)

*MY IMPALA*


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)

ＡＫＩＲＡ;15308781 said:


> View attachment 455025
> View attachment 455026
> View attachment 455027
> View attachment 455028


beautiful!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

ＡＫＩＲＡ;15308781 said:


> View attachment 455025
> View attachment 455026
> View attachment 455027
> View attachment 455028


:yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## MIRACLE (Nov 5, 2009)

GOTTA LOVE THEM CAT EYES...


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

might be willing to trade my 59 rag project for a turnkey 62-64 rag


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

Does anyone have a trim piece for a power bench seat?


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 454724


This sob is fucking clean!!!!!is this the one on eBay right now?


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Who wants to trade for a '63??


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-vehicles/330259-1959-chevy-impala-convertible.html


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

GALLO 59 said:


> one more thing, any help guys. my 59 didnt come with rear antennas but im putting some on. can any of you give me the measurement from the tip of the antenna bottom to the edge of the wing where it hits the trim, and from the outer edge of the antenna to the edge of the wing where it goes down into the trunk. thanks guys


:dunno:


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

ＡＫＩＲＡ;15308780 said:


> View attachment 455021
> View attachment 455022
> View attachment 455023
> View attachment 455024
> TRAILMASTER 　SPOTLIGHT was added.


NICE :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

Mr Impala said:


> got some misc 59 ht trim and 59 ht vents if anyone needs em
> View attachment 442590
> View attachment 442591


what are you asking for the lot, and i got a guy that might need those vents how much for those


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

ShakeRoks said:


> Does anyone have a trim piece for a power bench seat?


r u looking for the og aluminum one or would you settle for a steel caddy one? are you going to chrome the whole set or restore og?


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

westsidehydros said:


> r u looking for the og aluminum one or would you settle for a steel caddy one? are you going to chrome the whole set or restore og?


I was thinking about chroming the rest of the interior trim. I read somewhere that the chrome doesn't stick or look good on the stainless/ aluminum trim. Just to polish the shit out of it with a buffer wheel. I didn't know caddy used steel.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

ShakeRoks said:


> I was thinking about chroming the rest of the interior trim. I read somewhere that the chrome doesn't stick or look good on the stainless/ aluminum trim. Just to polish the shit out of it with a buffer wheel. I didn't know caddy used steel.


Depends who chromes it


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

GALLO 59 said:


> what are you asking for the lot, and i got a guy that might need those vents how much for those


100 vent window frame set


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

ShakeRoks said:


> I was thinking about chroming the rest of the interior trim. I read somewhere that the chrome doesn't stick or look good on the stainless/ aluminum trim. Just to polish the shit out of it with a buffer wheel. I didn't know caddy used steel.


the seeat trim is aluminium and chroming it can sometimes give problems, sometimes its due to humidity , sometimes is the prep. I can vouche that mr impalas chrome aluminum looks good and seems to hold.

i believe the caddy uses a steal bottom peice, that im assuming afer chrome, you cant tell diff. They pop up on ebay way more often , and cheaper, than the og aluminum ones. I think there is a aluminum one on ebay right now...for about $500


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)




----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

next on chop block


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

Mr Impala said:


> might be willing to trade my 59 rag project for a turnkey 62-64 rag


:shocked:.. I waslooking forward to seeing your finished product! :yessad:


----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

Mr Impala said:


> next on chop block
> View attachment 455814


Wow! That door is a bit out of whack... Rest looks decent though:thumbsup:


----------



## USMC59 (Dec 14, 2010)

Another 59 rag!


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Does anybody know if they reproduce the two brackets underneath the trunk pan on 59s. are 2 hard tops and rags and 4 doors all different? Anyone know where i can get the two?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

FoolishinVegas said:


> :shocked:.. I waslooking forward to seeing your finished product! :yessad:


who knows


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

westcoastlowrider said:


> Does anybody know if they reproduce the two brackets underneath the trunk pan on 59s. are 2 hard tops and rags and 4 doors all different? Anyone know where i can get the two?


for the gas tank?


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

westcoastlowrider said:


> Does anybody know if they reproduce the two brackets underneath the trunk pan on 59s. are 2 hard tops and rags and 4 doors all different? Anyone know where i can get the two?


trunk pan reinforcements should be the same


----------



## saulgoode (Aug 25, 2009)

59-60 chevy factory a/c vents great cond no pitting very nice chrome 550.00 shipped


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

sand1 said:


> trunk pan reinforcements should be the same


Yeah the trunk pan reinforcements anyone know where I can get them I'm not talking about the gas tank straps


----------



## DUKES N.M. (Jan 19, 2011)

*FOR SALE CALL 505-319-9393*


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

Mr Impala said:


> might be willing to trade my 59 rag project for a turnkey 62-64 rag


trade ya my 63 drop:biggrin:


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

westcoastlowrider said:


> Yeah the trunk pan reinforcements anyone know where I can get them I'm not talking about the gas tank straps


are you talking about the supporrts that run front to back under trunk floor and the gas tank straps attach to them?


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

westsidehydros said:


> are you talking about the supporrts that run front to back under trunk floor and the gas tank straps attach to them?


Yes thats exactly the ones im talking about. Do you know where i can get a pair?


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

i dont know of any repops being made, but i miiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight have a pair, i have to look. problem is, if the trunk floor is rotted, those are usually rotted too. but i mighht have a pair, gimmie couple days to look.


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

westsidehydros said:


> i dont know of any repops being made, but i miiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight have a pair, i have to look. problem is, if the trunk floor is rotted, those are usually rotted too. but i mighht have a pair, gimmie couple days to look.


thanks bro let me know


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

59 WITH 58 SKIRTS (NOT CORRECT BUT I LIKE) IN MEXICO RIGHT NOW.. IN THE WORKS!!!
:x:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

EXCANDALOW said:


> 59 WITH 58 SKIRTS (NOT CORRECT BUT I LIKE) IN MEXICO RIGHT NOW.. IN THE WORKS!!!
> :x:


TU RANFLA EN MICHOACAN???


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

EXCANDALOW said:


>


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

definition of junk in the trunk


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

13OZKAR said:


> TU RANFLA EN MICHOACAN???


i wish lowko!!
un good homie lo encontro y me mando fotos !!
un og paisa lo tiene y estamos viendo en cuanto lo suelta!!


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

EXCANDALOW said:


> i wish lowko!!
> un good homie lo encontro y me mando fotos !!
> un og paisa lo tiene y estamos viendo en cuanto lo suelta!!


ORALE! I WENT LAST JUNE TO MICHOACAN, I PASSED THROUGH ZAMORA MICH AND I SAW A 4 DOOR 58, I TOOK A PIC OF IT BUT I CANT FIND THE PIC... MUST BE IN MY OLD PHONE!!!!:biggrin: HEY ILL BUY THAT 59 IF HOMEBOY SELLS IT N IF YOU GUYS DONT GET IT! IT'LL LOOK REAL NICE PARKED AT MY HOUSE IN "LA PIEDAD MICH;" :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

13OZKAR said:


> ORALE! I WENT LAST JUNE TO MICHOACAN, I PASSED THROUGH ZAMORA MICH AND I SAW A 4 DOOR 58, I TOOK A PIC OF IT BUT I CANT FIND THE PIC... MUST BE IN MY OLD PHONE!!!!:biggrin: HEY ILL BUY THAT 59 IF HOMEBOY SELLS IT N IF YOU GUYS DONT GET IT! IT'LL LOOK REAL NICE PARKED AT MY HOUSE IN "LA PIEDAD MICH;" :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


si esta fuera de mi alcanse yo te aviso Oscar!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

my little bucket still has some shine in her!


----------



## Frosty (Jun 28, 2005)

Mr Impala said:


> my little bucket still has some shine in her!
> View attachment 457615



:thumbsup:


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 457246


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)




----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)




----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

i will be listing 59 chrome grill and HL bezels in a day or 2 on ebay


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

here you go guys, if any of you were stuck like i was. just print it out but play with the sizing on the print till you can match the 20 bill and cd exact, then youll have an exact size and printed copy










big pic, click on it

[img=http://img41.imagevenue.com/loc23/th_94259_IMAG0972_122_23lo.jpg]

<a href="http://img41.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=94259_IMAG0972_122_23lo.jpg" target=_blank><img src="http://img41.imagevenue.com/loc23/th_94259_IMAG0972_122_23lo.jpg" border="0"></a>


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)




----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Mr Impala said:


> View attachment 457869


shoot me the price for both trunk pan braces bro


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

ANYone know whats the easiest way to pop back into place the the front one piece bumper back onto the brackets?????


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

westcoastlowrider said:


> ANYone know whats the easiest way to pop back into place the the front one piece bumper back onto the brackets?????


lmao good luck! thats why i wont put a 1 piece on my car you practically need 5 guys and a porta power and pray chrome doesnt crack!


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)




----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Mr Impala said:


> View attachment 458266


 Let us know when you list it on ebay.


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

My 59.


----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)




----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

Mr Impala said:


> lmao good luck! thats why i wont put a 1 piece on my car you practically need 5 guys and a porta power and pray chrome doesnt crack!


doesnt the grill guard cover the seem anyways?


----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)

westsidehydros said:


> doesnt the grill guard cover the seem anyways?



Yea it does !!!!! I had same problem with the CA bumpers !!


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

mrocha1964 said:


> View attachment 458944
> View attachment 458945
> View attachment 458947
> View attachment 458951


jus lovely


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

listed 59 grill and hl bezels today all 3x plated


----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)

sand1 said:


> jus lovely



Sold !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

mrocha1964 said:


> View attachment 458944
> View attachment 458945
> View attachment 458947
> View attachment 458951


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)




----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)

Mr Impala said:


> View attachment 459607
> View attachment 459608



What the buy now price no parts cars or extras parts only cont kit !!!


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)




----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

mrocha1964 said:


> What the buy now price no parts cars or extras parts only cont kit !!!


going to get some rust repair done in a week gonna be a rock solid car real soon! Judging by the primered on you had with the kit on it i should be able to get 45k!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

My bros 59 348


----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)

Mr Impala said:


> going to get some rust repair done in a week gonna be a rock solid car real soon! Judging by the primered on you had with the kit on it i should be able to get 45k!




OK thats fine give me 45 k for mine ! no rust reair !


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

45k wasn't. That what u were asking?


----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)

I WANTED MORE!!


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

I better hang on to the2 59 rags I got left
Sounds like the prices are going up and 
and I was thinking of selling one to......
Not any more!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

MR.59 said:


> I better hang on to *the2 59 rags *I got left
> Sounds like the prices are going up and
> and I was thinking of selling one to......
> Not any more!


don 59 you know the reglas!!
fotos oh no es sierto!!!
:biggrin:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

EXCANDALOW said:


> don 59 you know the reglas!!
> fotos oh no es sierto!!!
> :biggrin:


all original paint


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

http://stores.ebay.com/Impala-Inc

alot of 59 parts listed NOS accessories


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Mr Impala said:


> http://stores.ebay.com/Impala-Inc
> 
> alot of 59 parts listed NOS accessories
> View attachment 460033
> ...


Alot of goodies, wish I knew you were going to sell theese things while I was there.
PM sent.


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

videos my son took at the LA show 2011


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

Mr Impala said:


> http://stores.ebay.com/Impala-Inc
> 
> alot of 59 parts listed NOS accessories
> View attachment 460033
> ...


WOW NOS SPEEDMINDER TOO, THATS REALLY RARE!


----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)

no joke said:


> WOW NOS SPEEDMINDER TOO, THATS REALLY RARE!


nah not really


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

vintage1976 said:


> nah not really


LOL alot of $$$ right there not everybodys got like homie LOL but nice collection thats for sure :thumbsup:


----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

Mr Impala said:


> http://stores.ebay.com/Impala-Inc
> 
> alot of 59 parts listed NOS accessories
> View attachment 460033
> ...


NICE! I'll have to see how the week goes but I'm liking the bumper guards. :naughty:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

MR.59 said:


> all original paint


nice!!!:wow::uh:
chinge su!!!
thats hella dogs!!
and im tripping on my daughters chihuahua!!
:rofl::roflmao:
nice security alarm on that 59!!
:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

copy of og 59 continental kit instructions and the templates for cutting your valance and for drilling the holes inthe gas tank pocket. The templates are on card stock. 20.00


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

Anyone need a set of door handles for a 59, driver quality. let me know


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Wizzard said:


> Alot of goodies, wish I knew you were going to sell theese things while I was there.
> PM sent.


Mail goes out everyday, so don,t let that hold you back


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

MR.59 said:


> all original paint


DOES THE CAR COME WITH THE SECURITY SYSTEM??? :biggrin:


----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)

Set me a copy . how do i get them from you !


----------



## Road Warrior (Jun 28, 2007)

Hey Johnny, look what I found!


----------



## Road Warrior (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

Mr Impala said:


> http://stores.ebay.com/Impala-Inc
> 
> alot of 59 parts listed NOS accessories
> View attachment 460033
> ...


BADASS stuff on EBAY right now


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

Road Warrior said:


>


Man I miss ole cloud9


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

Road Warrior said:


> Hey Johnny, look what I found!


sweet rag


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

tpimuncie said:


> My bros 59 348


I love those engines!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## KILOE (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)




----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

1ST OWNER... BEFOR ME!






NOW IM THE 2ND OWNER!


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 462275
> 1ST OWNER... BEFOR ME!
> View attachment 462276
> NOW IM THE 2ND OWNER!


:thumbsup:!


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

vintage1976 said:


> nah not really


.. I want one of these so baaad!  ...


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

Mr Impala said:


> http://stores.ebay.com/Impala-Inc
> 
> alot of 59 parts listed NOS accessories
> View attachment 460033
> ...


 theres a speed minder on ebay right now homie, its ends today


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/cto/2943789817.html


----------



## MIRACLE (Nov 5, 2009)

CLEAN RIDE GOOD DEAL...



GALLO 59 said:


> http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/cto/2943789817.html


----------



## TX IMPERIALS (May 10, 2006)

:thumbsup:


KILOE said:


>


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Finally found a set of OG star wires in great shape for being OG 30 year old wires, and got them on my 59. WIll post full pics of car with skirts and everything soon.


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

westcoastlowrider said:


> Finally found a set of OG star wires in great shape for being OG 30 year old wires, and got them on my 59. WIll post full pics of car with skirts and everything soon.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

fuck ya, looks clean!!! 



westcoastlowrider said:


> Finally found a set of OG star wires in great shape for being OG 30 year old wires, and got them on my 59. WIll post full pics of car with skirts and everything soon.


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

===========================================================================
The Chevrolet Impala was a full-size automobile built by the Chevrolet division of General Motors introduced for the 1958 model year. Deriving its name from the southern African antelope, Chevrolet's most expensive passenger model through 1965 had become the best-selling automobile in the United States, competing against the Ford Galaxy 500 and the Plymouth Fury when full-size models dominated the market. The Impala was distinguished for many years by its symmetrical triple taillights. The Caprice was introduced as a top-line Impala Sport Sedan for the 1965 model year becoming a separate series positioned above the Impala in 1966, which itself remained above the Bel Air and Biscayne. The Impala continued as Chevrolet's most popular full-size model through the mid-1980s. 
Ed Cole, Chevrolet's chief engineer in the late 1950s, defined the Impala as a "prestige car within the reach of the average American citizen."
The 1959 Chevrolet Impala was radically reworked sharing bodyshells with lower-end Buicks and Oldsmobiles as well as with Pontiac, part of a GM economy move, Chevrolets rode a wheelbase 11/2 inches longer than before. Atop a new X-frame chassis, roofs sat three inches lower, and bodies measured more than two inches wider overall. The growing size contributed to increased curb weight, one more trend of the times. Its tailfins protruded outward rather than upward. Chevrolet eschewed the triple-taillight rear style this year with a very large, single controversial "teardrop" taillight at each side.
Impala was now a separate series, including a four-door hardtop and four-door sedan, as well as the two-door Sport Coupe and convertible. Sport Coupes featured a shortened roofline and wrap-over back window, promising a "virtually unlimited rear view" to complement the car's new compound-curve windshield. The hardtop Sport Sedan had a huge, pillar-free back window and "flying wing" roofline. Base V8 was the carryover 283 cu in (4,640 cc), at 185 hp (138 kW) horsepower. Performance fans could select 280 cu in outputs to 290 hp (220 kW) – or turn to the big-block 348 cu in (5,700 cc) V8 up to 315 hp (235 kW). With a V8, the Impala convertible listed at $2,967, but a six-cylinder version saved the customer $118. Impala interiors flaunted their top-of-the-line status, offering front and rear armrests, an electric clock, dual sliding sun visors, and crank-operated front ventipanes. A contoured instrument panel held deep-set gauges residing below hoods to prevent glare. A Flexomatic six-way power seat was a new option, as was "Speedminder" (a device which allowed the driver to set a needle at a specific speed; a buzzer would sound if he exceeded this pre-set speed).
The 1960 models created a more conservative look than was seen on the 1959 models and were simply toned down a bit. Stylists and marketers realized that the fin-and-chrome fashion had about run its course decided to shift direction, creating a more conservative face-lift. The effect was helped by reinstating three modestly sized round taillights on each side of the top-of-the-line Impala. Up front the nostril air intakes above the headlights were deleted completely. More abundantly chromed than Bel Airs or Biscaynes, Impalas found buyers more easily, with better than 490,000 built. Impalas displayed nonfunctional air-intake scoops, plus a white band running along the rear fender. Four body styles vied for customers: Hardtop Sport Sedan, Sport Coupe, Convertible Coupe, and Four-Door Sedan. The Impala Convertible Coupe at $2,847 led the line.
Drivetrain choices were slightly reduced to seven V8s in 283- or 348-cu in size. Top choice was the 348 cu in Super Turbo-Thrust Special, breathing through triple two-barrel carburetors and using 11.25:1 compression and dual exhausts to put out 335 hp (250 kW). More modest versions of the 348 yielded 250 to 320 hp (190 to 240 kW). The carbureted Turbo-Fire 283 cu in V8 could have either 170 hp (130 kW) or 230 hp (170 kW). Fuel injection was no longer an option on full-size Chevrolets. New to the options list was speed and cruise control, the first time such a device was offered on a low-price automobile.
The 1959 and 1960 full sized Chevrolets represent iconic styling and, unfortunately, have become rare cars in unmolested form. 
America was enamored with the recent introduction of jet airplane travel, and 59/60 Chevy styling captured this "aero" fascination. ' Horizontal tail fins were meant to mimic jet wings. The dealer-installed dress-up package on this fine Impala, also included fender skirts, door handle scuff plates, and again the aviation inspired "fenderbirds".


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

T T T


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Anybody have any 59-60 rocker molding, a single one will be fine too, either side left or right, and condition is not important. let me know thanks


----------



## MYERS60 (Jan 29, 2010)

QUESTION= WHAT IS THE BEST WAY TO PUT ON ROCKER MOLDINGS? THE CLIPS FROM CLASSIC IND. JUST AINT GONNA WRK FOR ME.! ALL INPUTS WILL BE APPRECIATED!!!!! :drama:


----------



## MYERS60 (Jan 29, 2010)

WHAT IS THE BEST WAY TO INSTALL ROCKER MOLDINGS ON A 59-60 IMPALA!!! CLASSIC INDUSTRIES CLIPS JUST DONT CUT-IT!! ALL INPUTS ARE APPRECIATED THANKS!!!:drama:.......................................................


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

MYERS60 said:


> WHAT IS THE BEST WAY TO INSTALL ROCKER MOLDINGS ON A 59-60 IMPALA!!! *CLASSIC INDUSTRIES CLIPS *JUST DONT CUT-IT!! ALL INPUTS ARE APPRECIATED THANKS!!!:drama:.......................................................


la neta lo que yo a echo es bolts at ends y 3m double sided tape arriva y abajo down the sides works like a champ!!
them clips madrea el rocker!!


----------



## TX IMPERIALS (May 10, 2006)

:thumbsup:


IIMPALAA said:


> ===========================================================================
> The Chevrolet Impala was a full-size automobile built by the Chevrolet division of General Motors introduced for the 1958 model year. Deriving its name from the southern African antelope, Chevrolet's most expensive passenger model through 1965 had become the best-selling automobile in the United States, competing against the Ford Galaxy 500 and the Plymouth Fury when full-size models dominated the market. The Impala was distinguished for many years by its symmetrical triple taillights. The Caprice was introduced as a top-line Impala Sport Sedan for the 1965 model year becoming a separate series positioned above the Impala in 1966, which itself remained above the Bel Air and Biscayne. The Impala continued as Chevrolet's most popular full-size model through the mid-1980s.
> Ed Cole, Chevrolet's chief engineer in the late 1950s, defined the Impala as a "prestige car within the reach of the average American citizen."
> The 1959 Chevrolet Impala was radically reworked sharing bodyshells with lower-end Buicks and Oldsmobiles as well as with Pontiac, part of a GM economy move, Chevrolets rode a wheelbase 11/2 inches longer than before. Atop a new X-frame chassis, roofs sat three inches lower, and bodies measured more than two inches wider overall. The growing size contributed to increased curb weight, one more trend of the times. Its tailfins protruded outward rather than upward. Chevrolet eschewed the triple-taillight rear style this year with a very large, single controversial "teardrop" taillight at each side.
> ...


----------



## TX IMPERIALS (May 10, 2006)

RUDYS 59 IMPERIALS EL PASO


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

vintage1976 said:


> nah not really


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

MYERS60 said:


> WHAT IS THE BEST WAY TO INSTALL ROCKER MOLDINGS ON A 59-60 IMPALA!!! CLASSIC INDUSTRIES CLIPS JUST DONT CUT-IT!! ALL INPUTS ARE APPRECIATED THANKS!!!:drama:.......................................................


whats the problem with the clips?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

westsidehydros said:


> whats the problem with the clips?


they suck lol, i save all clips from my 62s when i get em repros are to strong dent moldings dont grab good and will never go in og holes. and that note if anyones looking for OG 59 kit bid to win! 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/160782033969?item=160782033969&viewitem=&vxp=mtr


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

i have never seen 1 this complete and OG, down to the key and lock, tire and rim and OG instuctions DAMN


----------



## MYERS60 (Jan 29, 2010)

GRACIAS POR RESPONDER LA PREGUNTA!!! LUIS SAID THE SAME THING, GRACIAS!!:thumbsup:


EXCANDALOW said:


> la neta lo que yo a echo es bolts at ends y 3m double sided tape arriva y abajo down the sides works like a champ!!
> them clips madrea el rocker!!


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

:wow: very nice


----------



## MYERS60 (Jan 29, 2010)

I GOT A SET OF O.G. ROCKER MOLDINGS AND TRIED TO USE THE CLIPS AND PUT A LITTLE DENT TRYING TO PUSH INTO THE HOLE, U COULD ONLY USE THE END CLIPS....


westsidehydros said:


> whats the problem with the clips?


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

MYERS60 said:


> I GOT A SET OF O.G. ROCKER MOLDINGS AND TRIED TO USE THE CLIPS AND PUT A LITTLE DENT TRYING TO PUSH INTO THE HOLE, U COULD ONLY USE THE END CLIPS....


i dont have a set of these yet for mine, so i dont know how thin they are. but on my 48 chevy the rocker moldings i had for it were also very thin, im mean you could dent them just holding them or twist them. most of them i seen on cars put on were dented and wavy from either putting on or accidentally getting kicked and hit. what i did was put a layer of fiberglass along the whole iniside back, made it stronger that way that they were straight and stayed straight, only way you could dent it is banging it with a hammer and even still it had to be a hard hit. your rockers are still original, just reinforced and its on the back so nobody will ever know and will always stay straight not dented or become wavy like on some cars. it was either that or jb weld or silicone on a long strip of sheetmetal or aluminum to the back of it. maybe just doing that where the the clips go not the whole thing might help


----------



## MYERS60 (Jan 29, 2010)

THANKS FOR ALL THE INFO 59 RIDERS!!!!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

GALLO 59 said:


> i dont have a set of these yet for mine, so i dont know how thin they are. but on my 48 chevy the rocker moldings i had for it were also very thin, im mean you could dent them just holding them or twist them. most of them i seen on cars put on were dented and wavy from either putting on or accidentally getting kicked and hit. what i did was put a layer of fiberglass along the whole iniside back, made it stronger that way that they were straight and stayed straight, only way you could dent it is banging it with a hammer and even still it had to be a hard hit. your rockers are still original, just reinforced and its on the back so nobody will ever know and will always stay straight not dented or become wavy like on some cars. it was either that or jb weld or silicone on a long strip of sheetmetal or aluminum to the back of it. maybe just doing that where the the clips go not the whole thing might help


BUENA IDEA!!


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

rainy day, couldnt work on my 59 so i had to stay indoors in my shop and work on something for the 59. did this, took me 10 hours from sanding and polishing to painting to redoing upholstery, but heres what i busted out on this rainy day

picked this up a few days ago off ebay, offered 50 bucks and she took it










now ive done one of these before, one i wish i hadnt sold that was going to go in my 48, used hampton coach fabric same as og seat




























well the one i bought i got it on monday in the mail, looked like shit










sanded, polished, painted and redone. here it is now


















































































like chrome, was nothing like this when i got it










little seams like og seat










shiny piping like og seat










how it looks with og














































also have matching record player i posted few weeks ago :yes:


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

making it was interesting, everything was baby sized

new cardboard i made


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

GALLO 59 said:


> making it was interesting, everything was baby sized
> 
> new cardboard i made


Nicee! . . Hey, how much of that '59 material do you have left? can you get?


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

thanks bro, i have enough to do like 2 more sets of seats or play around with it and make alot of other little things like this. i got the roll from mr 59 a few months ago










it was og fabric from 59 had stampings and if you saw in person you could tell the shit was just old. i seen some of the reproduced fabrics and its not the same, its the same look but its printed on vinyl, and the cloth one i saw has a different feel to it its softer and the squares dont look the same they look bigger. i havent seen how the cars1 or ciadella material is, they have a pic in theyre catalog of it that LOOKS like original but id have to feel it and see it. if anyone has any fabric from one of these two can you post a pic or let me know if its exact? i would like to make alot more stuff but with different colors. how much did you need and what color? what did you want made?


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 462275
> 1ST OWNER... BEFOR ME!
> View attachment 462276
> NOW IM THE 2ND OWNER!


Old skool Canadian dude.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

sup fellas just putting it out there Im about to post up a full complete OG AC kit for a 1959 /60 impala super rust free everything from the inside to the out side, I also removed the dash from the car so the holes are already in place for the AC vents Pics coming soon , pm me if your interested .


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

GALLO 59 said:


> thanks bro, i have enough to do like 2 more sets of seats or play around with it and make alot of other little things like this. i got the roll from mr 59 a few months ago
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you should line a jacket with it


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> sup fellas just putting it out there Im about to post up a full complete OG AC kit for a 1959 /60 impala super rust free everything from the inside to the out side, I also removed the dash from the car so the holes are already in place for the AC vents Pics coming soon , pm me if your interested .


How much homie


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

MR.59 said:


> you should line a jacket with it


Already did, its actually pretty warm. I'll post pics after I clean up, did disc conversion kit on my 59 today it was easy and quick. Did u see my baby seat? Thanks for the fabric, having a lot of fun with it


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

mike 909 524 1140 has 59 impala disc brakes for 220 bucks, rotors calipers brackets hoses bearings dust cap nuts and pads are in the kit. out of upland ca


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

GALLO 59 said:


> Already did, its actually pretty warm. I'll post pics after I clean up, did disc conversion kit on my 59 today it was easy and quick. Did u see my baby seat? Thanks for the fabric, having a lot of fun with it


glad that roll went to a good home. it was sitting in my storage for years


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

MR.59 said:


> glad that roll went to a good home. it was sitting in my storage for years


o it did, thanks again for it its defenitely getting a second life. do you have any other fabrics?


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

FUNKSTERGROOVES said:


> Old skool Canadian dude.


:thumbsup:


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

GALLO 59 said:


> thanks bro, i have enough to do like 2 more sets of seats or play around with it and make alot of other little things like this. i got the roll from mr 59 a few months ago
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wats up bro would you be willing to sell a little peice of it i been looking for some fabric to do a seat in my 59 pedal car


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

westcoastlowrider said:


> How much homie


 just listed it on ebay homie check it out http://www.ebay.com/itm/320889246072?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649uffin:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

GALLO 59 said:


> o it did, thanks again for it its defenitely getting a second life. do you have any other fabrics?


:thumbsup:


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

orangecrush719 said:


> wats up bro would you be willing to sell a little peice of it i been looking for some fabric to do a seat in my 59 pedal car


yea, pm me. surprised i didnt think of that before, good idea. but yea pm me


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

59 FRONT HOOD TRIM , ALL IN REAL GOOD SHAPE, ONLY 1 TRIM NEEDS THE THREADS REPAIRED, ALL REAL STRAIGHT. READY TO POLISH OR CHROME PLATE


----------



## classictint (Nov 8, 2006)

Heres mine All original paint


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

TTT


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## premier66 (Dec 29, 2002)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 400541


:thumbsup:


----------



## 0spoc0 (Apr 20, 2012)

GALLO 59 said:


> mike 909 524 1140 has 59 impala disc brakes for 220 bucks, rotors calipers brackets hoses bearings dust cap nuts and pads are in the kit. out of upland ca


getting there man


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## MIRACLE (Nov 5, 2009)

BEAUTIFUL...:worship:



59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 468972


----------



## 83bluemagic (Oct 22, 2008)




----------



## 83bluemagic (Oct 22, 2008)




----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)




----------



## A&R (Oct 5, 2011)

Wizzard said:


>


did he ever sell this car


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

A&R said:


> did he ever sell this car


I dont know, beautiful car whoever has it!


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)

Wizzard said:


> I dont know, beautiful car whoever has it!


For a clone lol.........


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

A KENTUCKY CAR AINT IT?


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

585960 said:


> For a clone lol.........


----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)

?:facepalm:


----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)

585960 said:


> For a clone lol.........


Wasnt the 58 he sold you one too ? :facepalm:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)

mrocha1964 said:


> Wasnt the 58 he sold you one too ? :facepalm:


 yea we gave it back that's how we ended up with that 55 ........ Was a stand up dude I guess but after the fact we tore it apart down to the metal and it was a real piece of junk !!!! At first he still said it was a real rag then offered us that 55 that hit lowrider in trade to keep my homie happy ! I know I know buy OG when it comes to 58's but he wouldn't listen ..lol but u seen mine I don't have that problem ....:h5:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

585960 said:


> For a clone lol.........


clones!!!! :facepalm::thumbsdown:


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

GALLO 59 said:


> thanks bro, i have enough to do like 2 more sets of seats or play around with it and make alot of other little things like this. i got the roll from mr 59 a few months ago
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you have the red material !!?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/32-v...-4-panel-core-support-hood-frame-etc-etc.html


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)

My old ride.


----------



## JINXED32 (Nov 19, 2009)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 471871
> My old ride.



Very nice!:thumbsup:


----------



## 62ssrag (Mar 29, 2006)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 471871
> My old ride.


i rember all too well


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 471871
> My old ride.


... WISH I HAD ONE LIKE THAT! :biggrin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

13OZKAR said:


> ... WISH I HAD ONE LIKE THAT! :biggrin:


x59:scrutinize:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 472062
> View attachment 472063
> View attachment 472064


:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 472062
> View attachment 472063
> View attachment 472064


i recognize that shop!


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 471871
> My old ride.


:run:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)




----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)

Any one need a 59Hood PM


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 472062
> View attachment 472063
> View attachment 472064


Damnnnnnn


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)




----------



## NM46ER (Apr 21, 2009)

585960 said:


> View attachment 472621


THEY LOOKED GOOD OUT THERE LAYIN IN THE GRASS I WENT TO RAP TO U BUT U WEREN'T THERE MY DAD SAID HE TALKED TO U THO C U NEXT WEEKEND


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

585960 said:


> View attachment 472621


you running things homie,estas cabron lol :thumbsup:


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)

no joke said:


> you running things homie,estas cabron lol :thumbsup:


thanks brother were trying down here lol:h5:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

BIGTITO64 said:


> Damnnnnnn


NOT MINE, GOT THE PICS FROM DANNY D'S TOPIC... BUT HE DOES HAVE MY BLUE 59 RAG THAT HES GONNA DO SOME PATERNS ON!!! NICE PEDAL CAR THOUGH!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

13OZKAR said:


> NOT MINE, GOT THE PICS FROM DANNY D'S TOPIC... BUT HE DOES HAVE MY BLUE 59 RAG THAT HES GONNA DO SOME PATERNS ON!!! NICE PEDAL CAR THOUGH!!!! :biggrin:


Dam, so both ur 59 and 58 rags gettin striped by danny d?
U def gonna kill it bro w them rags bro!


----------



## 57chevyguy (Jul 11, 2011)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 468969


What up? Is this the new ride bro?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Alot of 59 parts onebay click blue link in my signature


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

for sale 1959 1960 impala push button radio $100 (562)556-0461 CHOPPER


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

locorider said:


> Dam, so both ur 59 and 58 rags gettin striped by danny d?
> U def gonna kill it bro w them rags bro!


YEAH BRO, MY 58 SHOULD BE GOING TO HIS SHOP TOWARDS THE END OF THE MONTH... HES ALSO GONNA DO MY 66 IMPALA, IM GONNA START TO WORK ON MY OTHER 59 RAG N ONECE ITS DONE ITS GONNA GO TO DANNY ALSO!!!:biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

13OZKAR said:


> YEAH BRO, MY 58 SHOULD BE GOING TO HIS SHOP TOWARDS THE END OF THE MONTH... HES ALSO GONNA DO MY 66 IMPALA, IM GONNA START TO WORK ON MY OTHER 59 RAG N ONECE ITS DONE ITS GONNA GO TO DANNY ALSO!!!:biggrin:


thats cool, cant wait to see them!


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

odd but 59



















something different, i couldnt do it but creative










?????


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

NOS Select-A-Lite $250 ea











*ON A 59


*











*ON MIKE'S 60

*


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

GALLO 59 said:


> odd but 59
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i like this!!


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

That my homie Paul his from Santa Maria 805 area the El Co is really nice


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

Guys any of you looking for 1959 Accessories i have a set if NOS seat belts and a clean set of used you can change webbing to any color call me 805-409-5330 
asking $550 shipped might take offer they are Rare very hard to find i have webbing in OG colors let me no i have the mounting hard ware also......


----------



## TX IMPERIALS (May 10, 2006)

:thumbsup:BAD ASS !


13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 472062
> View attachment 472063
> View attachment 472064


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

13OZKAR said:


> NOT MINE, GOT THE PICS FROM DANNY D'S TOPIC... BUT HE DOES HAVE *MY BLUE 59 RAG *THAT HES GONNA DO SOME PATERNS ON!!! NICE PEDAL CAR THOUGH!!!! :biggrin:


estas pesado oscar!!
:biggrin:


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

OG DINSMORE COMPASS TAKING BEST OFFER I CHANGED THE BOWL OUT IN IT CALL ME OR TEXT FOR MORE DETAILS 805-409-5330 ......


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

EXCANDALOW said:


> estas pesado oscar!!
> :biggrin:


:biggrin:... gonna start on my other 59, i know its all og but i already got tiered of seeing it like that... fuck it!!!!!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

13OZKAR said:


> :biggrin:... gonna start on my other 59, i know its all og but i already got tiered of seeing it like that... fuck it!!!!!


:h5:
eso es todo!!
you only live once y cuando te vallas a encontrarte con chuy no te lo vas a llevar!!


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

my homies ride cruising the streets today


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)

dukecityrider said:


> View attachment 478007
> my homies ride cruising the streets today


1959 with 1960 interior !!!!!!:nono:


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

dukecityrider said:


>


this is ganna be real nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

No Jokes new 59 real happy for him he now has his dream car!


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

Mr Impala said:


> No Jokes new 59 real happy for him he now has his dream car!
> View attachment 478766


yup :thumbsup: thanks for the push homie


----------



## RAG 6T1 (Aug 18, 2008)

Mr Impala said:


> No Jokes new 59 real happy for him he now has his dream car!





no joke said:


> yup :thumbsup: thanks for the push homie


When I grow up i want to be like you 59 guys. Bad Ass 59


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

RAG 6T1 said:


> When I grow up i want to be like you 59 guys. Bad Ass 59


MORE PICS!


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

MR.59 said:


> MORE PICS!


pw pseat door edge guards trailmasters littler bag autronic compass cruisers grill guard 60 rear guards conti kit speedminder flasher pbrakes psteering 2spd wiper hood and trunk lamps bugscreen wonderbar nos floor mats knuckle guards not bad at all!


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)




----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

View attachment 478966
View attachment 478967
View attachment 478968


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

Mr Impala said:


> pw pseat door edge guards trailmasters littler bag autronic compass cruisers grill guard 60 rear guards conti kit speedminder flasher pbrakes psteering 2spd wiper hood and trunk lamps bugscreen wonderbar nos floor mats knuckle guards not bad at all!


yup and 1 piece front bumper, nos seat inserts, nos locking gas cap, throttle holder, OG LA car, i think thats it


----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)

nice seen on ebay ! how much you pick this up for ? loaded


----------



## RAG 6T1 (Aug 18, 2008)

no joke said:


> yup and 1 piece front bumper, nos seat inserts, nos locking gas cap, throttle holder, OG LA car, i think thats it





Mr Impala said:


> pw pseat door edge guards trailmasters littler bag autronic compass cruisers grill guard 60 rear guards conti kit speedminder flasher pbrakes psteering 2spd wiper hood and trunk lamps bugscreen wonderbar nos floor mats knuckle guards not bad at all!


59 RAG LOADED:thumbsup::thumbsup:MY DREAM CAR.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

no joke said:


> yup and 1 piece front bumper, nos seat inserts, nos locking gas cap, throttle holder, OG LA car, i think thats it


I HAVE THE SAME N.O.S. SEAT INSERTS AND SEAT COVERS FOR A RAG TOP I`LL BE GETTING RID OF IN A FEW WEEKS, SAME COLOR AS YOUR CAR


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 478897


I LIKE 58`S,,,,,,
BUT WHEN YOU SEE A 59 LAYING ON THE GROUND, YOU CAN`T HELP BUT WANT ONE!


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

MR.59 said:


> I HAVE THE SAME N.O.S. SEAT INSERTS AND SEAT COVERS FOR A RAG TOP I`LL BE GETTING RID OF IN A FEW WEEKS, SAME COLOR AS YOUR CAR


hit me up perry give me first crack at it


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)

Mr Impala said:


> No Jokes new 59 real happy for him he now has his dream car!
> View attachment 478766


Wow congrats homie !!! It's beautiful my dream car to!!!!!


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

585960 said:


> Wow congrats homie !!! It's beautiful my dream car to!!!!!


thanks homie but you still running the game with all your rags in my book lol :thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

aqui nosotros los pobres nomas soñamos!!
:wow::tears:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

EXCANDALOW said:


> aqui nosotros los pobres nomas soñamos!!
> :wow::tears:


I KNOW WHAT YOU MEAN CARNAL!!! :tears:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

y te vurlas todavia oscar!!
ya ni la chingas!

:biggrin:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

EXCANDALOW said:


> y te vurlas todavia oscar!!
> ya ni la chingas!
> 
> :biggrin:


TENIA QUE SER DE "MICHOACAN"!!! :biggrin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

13OZKAR said:


> TENIA QUE SER DE "MICHOACAN"!!! :biggrin:


nomas no DIGAS!!
:shh:


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

no habla espanol...

:nosad:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

westsidehydros said:


> no habla espanol...
> 
> :nosad:


:roflmao:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

EXCANDALOW said:


> nomas no DIGAS!!
> :shh:


:no:


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)




----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)




----------



## JayLynn (Apr 22, 2012)

livinlow64 said:


> :0 :0 :0 :worship: :worship: :worship:








:thumbsup:


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

Wizzard said:


>


this 59 looks badass :thumbsup:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

no joke said:


> this 59 looks badass :thumbsup:


Yep! Yours look badass too! :thumbsup:
Got a bigger picture of it then the one in your avatar?


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

Wizzard said:


> Yep! Yours look badass too! :thumbsup:
> Got a bigger picture of it then the one in your avatar?


thanks homie


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)




----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

no joke said:


> View attachment 480456
> View attachment 480457
> View attachment 480458


BEAUTIFULL CAR!!


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

no joke said:


> View attachment 480456
> View attachment 480457
> View attachment 480458


Beautiful 59!


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

no joke said:


> View attachment 480456
> View attachment 480457
> View attachment 480458


 what did it have some 26's on it? lmao cut them coils im a hater haha


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

kandychromegsxr said:


> what did it have some 26's on it? lmao cut them coils im a hater haha


i would of taken the ones from your car if they wouldnt be so damn rusty, like your whole car, dont trip my lil boy said he was ganna have mcqueen hook u up with some rust eze hater :roflmao:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

no joke said:


> i would of taken the ones from your car if they wouldnt be so damn rusty, like your whole car, dont trip my lil boy said he was ganna have mcqueen hook u up with some rust eze hater :roflmao:


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::thumbsdown:


----------



## bengiXxer1000 (Jan 28, 2011)

no joke said:


> View attachment 480456
> View attachment 480457
> View attachment 480458


 :thumbsup:


----------



## bengiXxer1000 (Jan 28, 2011)

Mr Impala said:


> No Jokes new 59 real happy for him he now has his dream car!
> View attachment 478766


Just noticed you just picked this up. Congrats No Joke, beautiful ride! :thumbsup:


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)




----------



## ESEROB (Jul 29, 2010)

jimdog said:


> That my homie Paul his from Santa Maria 805 area the El Co is really nice


 HOMIE GET DOWN WEN IT COME TO MAKING HIS CUSTOM RIDES


----------



## ESEROB (Jul 29, 2010)

GALLO 59 said:


> odd but 59
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Frosty (Jun 28, 2005)

no joke said:


> View attachment 480456
> View attachment 480457
> View attachment 480458


Congrats on your 59. You can't go wrong with all of those options and accessories already on the car. Well worth the investment.


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

11000 obo call 5058184791


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

Frosty said:


> Congrats on your 59. You can't go wrong with all of those options and accessories already on the car. Well worth the investment.


thanks homie, and thanks to everyone that has posted the nice comments,and a thanks to brent especially for giving me that extra push i needed, now i have the dream car i always wanted


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

T.T.T


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

anyone ever seen this episode of thw twilight zone? Its called "Valley of the Shadows"

http://www.sockshare.com/file/BFF43940FA9A7347#

dude drives a 59 rag around town and cant leave...town "keeps him in" with some invisable wall or some shit.


----------



## bengiXxer1000 (Jan 28, 2011)

westsidehydros said:


> anyone ever seen this episode of thw twilight zone? Its called "Valley of the Shadows"
> 
> http://www.sockshare.com/file/BFF43940FA9A7347#
> 
> dude drives a 59 rag around town and cant leave...town "keeps him in" with some invisable wall or some shit.


I sure wouldn't mind being in the twilight zone  

I'll be posting up a video of the 58 Rag that gets driven into a pool in a few days. I'll post it up on the 58 Impala Fest thread.


----------



## menace59 (May 10, 2006)

no joke said:


> View attachment 480456
> View attachment 480457
> View attachment 480458


Nice! Clean 59!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Can anyone give me measurements on where the rear antennas go on a 59 hardtop? Thanks in advance


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

tpimuncie said:


> Can anyone give me measurements on where the rear antennas go on a 59 hardtop? Thanks in advance


DISCULPA HOMIE SE ME AH OLVIDADO CUANDO LLEGO!!
:facepalm:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

no joke said:


> View attachment 480456
> View attachment 480457
> View attachment 480458


She sure is a beauty! :thumbsup:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)




----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)




----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

westsidehydros said:


> anyone ever seen this episode of thw twilight zone? Its called "Valley of the Shadows"
> 
> http://www.sockshare.com/file/BFF43940FA9A7347#
> 
> dude drives a 59 rag around town and cant leave...town "keeps him in" with some invisable wall or some shit.


i seen that episode, they crash the shit out of it when he hits the invisible wall. man what a waste, i could have used most of those parts. good episode tho


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

tpimuncie said:


> Can anyone give me measurements on where the rear antennas go on a 59 hardtop? Thanks in advance


print it out big and get it to where you can put a cd or a dollar on the print out and its the same size, then itll be correct


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

GALLO 59 said:


> print it out big and get it to where you can put a cd or a dollar on the print out and its the same size, then itll be correct


Do you think you could e-mail me that one? The size of that image is really small.


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

Wizzard said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Low60impala (Apr 17, 2011)

Wizzard said:


> Do you think you could e-mail me that one? The size of that image is really small.


Www.classicchevy.com Ecklers chevy they have that template onsale


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

menace59 said:


> Nice! Clean 59!


thanks homie hows the 58 coming


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

Wizzard said:


> She sure is a beauty! :thumbsup:


thanks so is yours


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

fullsize67 said:


> :thumbsup:


Thanks bro!



Low60impala said:


> Www.classicchevy.com Ecklers chevy they have that template onsale


I had no idea you actually could buy them nowadays? 
Thanks for the info!:thumbsup:



no joke said:


> thanks so is yours


Thank you sir.


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:h5:


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

Somebody better get on this

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lac/pts/3019367994.html


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

Aren't those like 15 bucks at truck and car shop?


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

GALLO 59 said:


> Aren't those like 15 bucks at truck and car shop?


The repops at car and truck shop don't fit well


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

Then these are different?


----------



## menace59 (May 10, 2006)

no joke said:


> thanks homie hows the 58 coming


58 is almost done! Mata putting in power windows this week, maybe I get it done by end of June, I do love 59's!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

westcoastlowrider said:


> The repops at car and truck shop don't fit well


Repops never fit


----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

MR.59 said:


> Repops never fit


Tell me about it :banghead: I just installed a set of new weatherstrips on my doors yesterday from Steele Rubber. Everything is nice on them, but after turning them around a couple different times, you still have to slam the door shut! Which I hate doing. I'm sure they work in after a while, but still. 

Any body else experience this issue?


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

FoxCustom said:


> Tell me about it :banghead: I just installed a set of new weatherstrips on my doors yesterday from Steele Rubber. Everything is nice on them, but after turning them around a couple different times, you still have to slam the door shut! Which I hate doing. I'm sure they work in after a while, but still.
> 
> Any body else experience this issue?


THAT HOW IT IS TILL THEY MOULD TO DOOR .... IF YOIU WOULD OF SAT THEM IN THE SUN FOR HOURS THEN INSTALLED THEY WOULD CLOSE A LITTLE NICER AND MOULD A LITTLE FASTER BUT STILL THATS THE WAY IT IS!!


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

menace59 said:


> 58 is almost done! Mata putting in power windows this week, maybe I get it done by end of June, I do love 59's!


nice, will go for a lil cruise when its done :thumbsup:


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)




----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)




----------



## bengiXxer1000 (Jan 28, 2011)

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 483084
> View attachment 483085


Nice!! :thumbsup: Rare color on this Nine, was this Andy's?


----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

EXCANDALOW said:


> THAT HOW IT IS TILL THEY MOULD TO DOOR .... IF YOIU WOULD OF SAT THEM IN THE SUN FOR HOURS THEN INSTALLED THEY WOULD CLOSE A LITTLE NICER AND MOULD A LITTLE FASTER BUT STILL THATS THE WAY IT IS!!


Oh cool. Yeah, they're all installed now, but thanks for the tip. Once I take the car out a few times in the sun or warm weather, they'll mold a bit nicer.

Once we get done buffing this thing out at the end of the week, I'll post up a couple photos...hno:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 483084
> View attachment 483085


Danny D bound? :biggrin:


----------



## NM46ER (Apr 21, 2009)

585960 said:


> View attachment 482972


NICE THAT'S BAD PIC


----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 483084
> View attachment 483085


:nicoderm:


----------



## the 61 (Oct 11, 2009)

smoney4391 said:


>


 Anyone know paint code for formula 59


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

bengiXxer1000 said:


> Nice!! :thumbsup: Rare color on this Nine, was this Andy's?


:yes:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

locorider said:


> Danny D bound? :biggrin:


:biggrin:... AND OFF SHE GOES TO GET HER ALL REDONE! THEN EVENTUALLY SHE WILL GO TO DANNY D'S!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

... MY 50'S!


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

Bad ass bro! That 58 rag is sexy as fuck.


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)




----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)




----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)




----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 483845
> View attachment 483846
> View attachment 483848
> View attachment 483850
> ... MY 50'S!


Nice rides bro. I like the fact your house is also nice.


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

FUNKSTERGROOVES said:


> Bad ass bro! That 58 rag is sexy as fuck.


Thanx homie


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

ABRAXASS said:


> Nice rides bro. I like the fact your house is also nice.


IM TRYING HOMIE-IM TRYING!












MY LIL GIRL IN FRONT OF MY PAD!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

AAAA OSCAR MUY POCA CASA HOMIE!!:worship:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

13OZKAR said:


> IM TRYING HOMIE-IM TRYING!
> View attachment 484292
> View attachment 484294
> MY LIL GIRL IN FRONT OF MY PAD!


big baller :thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

EXCANDALOW said:


> AAAA OSCAR MUY POCA CASA HOMIE!!:worship:


when I get older I want to be like you oscar. how are those 60 spoke z's?:dunno:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> when I get older I want to be like you oscar. how are those 60 spoke z's?:dunno:


IM 37 BUT IVE BEEN BUSTING MY ASS SINCE MY EARLY TEENS... I GUESS IT PAYED OFF! .... THE 60'S ARE STILL IN THEIR BOXES HOMIE, GONNA WAIT TILL MY 60 RAG IS DONE SO I CAN ROLL ON EM! :biggrin:


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

Nice! I have 5 more years and a very long way to go.


----------



## menace59 (May 10, 2006)

no joke said:


> nice, will go for a lil cruise when its done :thumbsup:


The 59 is super clean, it was getting build at the same time my black was getting build!!! Lets role!:biggrin:


----------



## menace59 (May 10, 2006)

menace59 said:


>


Damn, I miss my 59!!!!!!


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

FUNKSTERGROOVES said:


> Nice! I have 5 more years and a very long way to go.


SI SE PUEDE! :biggrin:


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

Gracias carnal, estamos echandole ganas para salir adelante.


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

FUNKSTERGROOVES said:


> Gracias carnal, estamos echandole ganas para salir adelante.


ESO ES TODO COMPA... AI QUE SIEMPRE ECHARLE GANAS Y SALIR ADELANTE!!! "EL QUE SIEMPRE SE MUEVE A SER TADAS COSAS... SIEMPRE VA A TENER MAS QUE EL QUE SE QUEDA NOMAS ASIENDO UNA COSA" :thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

13OZKAR said:


> ESO ES TODO COMPA... AI QUE SIEMPRE ECHARLE GANAS Y SALIR ADELANTE!!! "EL QUE SIEMPRE SE MUEVE A SER TADAS COSAS... SIEMPRE VA A TENER MAS QUE EL QUE SE QUEDA NOMAS ASIENDO UNA COSA" :thumbsup:


muy sierto michoacano!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

menace59 said:


> The 59 is super clean, it was getting build at the same time my black was getting build!!! Lets role!:biggrin:


ya i seen pics of your black one, it looked badass and ya we ganna go for a cruise hurry up with that badass 58 lol :thumbsup:


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

13OZKAR said:


> ESO ES TODO COMPA... AI QUE SIEMPRE ECHARLE GANAS Y SALIR ADELANTE!!! "EL QUE SIEMPRE SE MUEVE A SER TADAS COSAS... SIEMPRE VA A TENER MAS QUE EL QUE SE QUEDA NOMAS ASIENDO UNA COSA" :thumbsup:


Simon que si carnal.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

13OZKAR said:


> IM 37 BUT IVE BEEN BUSTING MY ASS SINCE MY EARLY TEENS... I GUESS IT PAYED OFF! .... THE 60'S ARE STILL IN THEIR BOXES HOMIE, GONNA WAIT TILL MY 60 RAG IS DONE SO I CAN ROLL ON EM! :biggrin:


FIRME HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

lil b4 and after everythings OG metal except the 2 seat risers


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

Mr Impala said:


> No Jokes new 59 real happy for him he now has his dream car!
> View attachment 478766


Very nice my dream car as well ...one day!


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

.. just sharing with the '59 crowd.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

i have 59 paint for sale i changed my mind like 3 times already. 
I have 1 gallon and 1 qt of ppg dbu oil based gothic gold $300.00 all of it
i have 1 gallon and 1 qt of ppg dbu satin beige oil based also $300.00 for all of it 
and 1 gallon of 925 ppg dbu classic cream oil based also 250 for the gallon 

call your local paint stores these r great prices and dbu which we cant get here in CA anymore!


----------



## juICE805 (Jan 30, 2010)

FoolishinVegas said:


> .. just sharing with the '59 crowd.


:thumbsup:


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

Mr Impala said:


> i have 59 paint for sale i changed my mind like 3 times already.
> I have 1 gallon and 1 qt of ppg dbu oil based gothic gold $300.00 all of it
> i have 1 gallon and 1 qt of ppg dbu satin beige oil based also $300.00 for all of it
> and 1 gallon of 925 ppg dbu classic cream oil based also 250 for the gallon
> ...


Post pics of the paint lids.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

satin beige is the off white 938 i think is the code same tile 62 i think classic cream is the yelllow and gothic gols is the copper color


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

Mr Impala said:


> satin beige is the off white 938 i think is the code same tile 62 i think classic cream is the yelllow and gothic gols is the copper color


what hold out :buttkick:


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

Nice Pic!


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

dukecityrider said:


>


you guys got some nice ass cars thats for sure :thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachments/car-clubs/460948d1333576114t-new-mexico-cc-0403120916.jpg

:worship:


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

FoolishinVegas said:


> .. just sharing with the '59 crowd.


NICE :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## L4YNLO (Sep 25, 2010)

rightwire said:


>


BAD ASS 9


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

juICE805 said:


> :thumbsup:





S.J convrt59 said:


> NICE :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Thank you, I appreciate it guys. I get some really cool shots of the '9 from time to time, but always hesitant to post cause there's alot of critics on here, lol


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

stil have paint for sale!


----------



## harbor area 64 rag (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## chevy15021 (Aug 7, 2006)

I got a 59 rag project for sale call or text for pics and info $ 14500.


----------



## chevy15021 (Aug 7, 2006)

I got a 59 rag project for sale call or text for pics and info $ 14500. 559-799-7553


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 488679


on ebay now, nice car


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)




----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

FoolishinVegas said:


> .. just sharing with the '59 crowd.


Looks good Cisco, you need to get a better camera though cause the quality of the pics dont do the car justice.


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

chevy15021 said:


> I got a 59 rag project for sale call or text for pics and info $ 14500. 559-799-7553


FOTOS POR FA!


----------



## chevy15021 (Aug 7, 2006)

EXCANDALOW said:


> FOTOS POR FA!


Give me a call or text and I'll send them to your phone


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

Wizzard said:


> Looks good Cisco, you need to get a better camera though cause the quality of the pics dont do the car justice.


, You're right uce! I agree, I have a decent camera, but never ever take it. I rely on the stupid camera-phone too much..:biggrin:


----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

FINALLY!!! I finished painting mine a week or so ago! Now it's just been a tedious process of reinstalling glass, weather stripping, bumpers, window trim, etc. Here it is:
















Hubcaps and 5.20s forever :run:

Now I'm installing the freshly polished trim on the wings of the car and cannot figure out how to get this piece on the corners...
















Maybe it just snaps onto these black clips but I don't want to push the trim on too hard and ruin my paint or bend the trim. I believe the "cage"/sheetmetal clip grips the flange on the body and you push the trim onto it. But I don't know what clip goes on the end by the trunk that screws in that hole in the body.

If anyone can help, PLEASE let me know if you have any ideas. :chuck:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

TTT


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)




----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

FoxCustom said:


> FINALLY!!! I finished painting mine a week or so ago! Now it's just been a tedious process of reinstalling glass, weather stripping, bumpers, window trim, etc. Here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is a threaded stud that slides in the trim peice (2 or 3 total). Once you put those in, put your trim on and use threaded gromets to hold them into place. A bolt works too, but you can buy a bulk pack of gromets from classic industries, cars1, etc. for like $5.00. You will need them for other pieces of trim on the car.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

dukecityrider said:


>


anymore pics of this yet?????????


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

FoxCustom said:


> FINALLY!!! I finished painting mine a week or so ago! Now it's just been a tedious process of reinstalling glass, weather stripping, bumpers, window trim, etc. Here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YOU HAVE BOLTED CLIP ON YOUR LEFT WHERE THAT HOLE IS, AND A SPIDER CLIP ON YOUR RIGHT WHERE THAT SMALL"TAB" IS
AND IT LOOKS LIKE THE TAB ON THE 1/4 IS MISSING, THAT`S WHERE IT SHOULD HAVE ANOTHER SPIDER CLIP


----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

MR.59 said:


> YOU HAVE BOLTED CLIP ON YOUR LEFT WHERE THAT HOLE IS, AND A SPIDER CLIP ON YOUR RIGHT WHERE THAT SMALL"TAB" IS
> AND IT LOOKS LIKE THE TAB ON THE 1/4 IS MISSING, THAT`S WHERE IT SHOULD HAVE ANOTHER SPIDER CLIP


Thanks for the help guys! I actually just figured it out this morning. The wing trim is on there now and all secure. I actually had to file the edges of that "spider" clip down just a touch because they weren't letting me push the trim onto it.


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

FoolishinVegas said:


> , You're right uce! I agree, I have a decent camera, but never ever take it. I rely on the stupid camera-phone too much..:biggrin:


I know what youre saying USO, thats the good thing with phone-cameras, you always got them in your pocket!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

jimdog said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.IMP (Jul 22, 2005)

bigdogg323 said:


> anymore pics of this yet?????????


This mofo is bad as hell


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

T.T.T


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

:drama:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

westcoastlowrider said:


> uffin:


Man,answer your pms and texts.


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

WESTCOASTLOWRIDER,U got texts and pms,wheres my plate covers?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

rescued


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

Skim said:


> rescued


:wow::h5:


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

2 questions guys see if someone can help me. i need to replace the plastic rollers on my windows some are dry and broken. i can get the rollers thats no problem, but how do they go on they look like theyre on with big rivets or pressure pressed. anyone know how i get them on or what kind of rivet gun i need to get them on? 

also does anyone in so cal have a 59 hardtop trunk lid? mine is fine but i want an extra one to paint and put a mural on it and be able to swap out from solid white to mural lid. thanks guys


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

still have this 5500 lmk


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

dukecityrider said:


> still have this 5500 lmk


how is the metal on it as in the trunk and floors and quarters? mine is wrapping up soon, looking for round 2 :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

dukecityrider said:


> still have this 5500 lmk


that`s a great price! won`t last long at that price!


----------



## DISTINCTIONS CC LA (Jun 5, 2012)

Skim said:


> rescued


is there a ticket on this one? :wow:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Skim said:


> rescued


SKIM, I SEE YOU ALREADY ADDED IT TO THE LINE UP!


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

GALLO 59 said:


> how is the metal on it as in the trunk and floors and quarters? mine is wrapping up soon, looking for round 2 :thumbsup:


ITS IN THE CLASSAFIED SECTION LOTS OF PICS


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

MR.59 said:


> that`s a great price! won`t last long at that price!


LETS SEE WHAT HAPPENS IM PRACTILY GIVING IT AWAY


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

dukecityrider said:


> LETS SEE WHAT HAPPENS IM PRACTILY GIVING IT AWAY


you are giving it away, might go for more money on ebay


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

GALLO 59 said:


> 2 questions guys see if someone can help me. i need to replace the plastic rollers on my windows some are dry and broken. i can get the rollers thats no problem, but how do they go on they look like theyre on with big rivets or pressure pressed. anyone know how i get them on or what kind of rivet gun i need to get them on?
> 
> also does anyone in so cal have a 59 hardtop trunk lid? mine is fine but i want an extra one to paint and put a mural on it and be able to swap out from solid white to mural lid. thanks guys


Check craigslist, so cal, for the extra 2 dr HT trunk. I saw one listed last week.


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

Skim said:


> rescued


More pics! I see its a 348 car, is it tri power? Engine still in it? Nice find.


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

Perry I think skim has sold it


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

rag61 said:


> Perry I think skim has sold it


DIDN`T LAST LONG
HOW HAVE YOU BEEN JOHNNY?


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

dukecityrider said:


> &jsonp=vglnk_jsonp_13391155995071" target="_blank">


NEW TOY?


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

MR.59 said:


> NEW TOY?


i wish just posting pics


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

MR.59 said:


> DIDN`T LAST LONG
> HOW HAVE YOU BEEN JOHNNY?


Good perry I've been working on this og 58 how about you ? Hope feeling better brother!


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Skim said:


> rescued


Wow! :thumbsup:


----------



## RAG 6T1 (Aug 18, 2008)

dukecityrider said:


> &jsonp=vglnk_jsonp_13391155995071" target="_blank">


Damn thats fresh. is this the one that was here in Casmalia Califas?


----------



## RAG 6T1 (Aug 18, 2008)

dukecityrider said:


>


I'm almost positive it is..... ... beautiful 59 rag :boink:


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

Yup, it was in Califas, It sold a few years back, not sure were its at now. Clean ranfla for sure. I dont remember the exact asking price but I do remember it was priced to sell.


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## chevy15021 (Aug 7, 2006)

That white and tan 59 rag was mine ! Should of never sold it!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Skim said:


> rescued


:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

chevy15021 said:


> That white and tan 59 rag was mine ! Should of never sold it!


I remeber it well, I saw it when u had it for sale. You had it priced to sell! Clean ranfla!


----------



## RAG 6T1 (Aug 18, 2008)

chevy15021 said:


> That white and tan 59 rag was mine ! Should of never sold it!


I wanted to buy that 59 but had all the funds tight up on 4 other rags......
I still want a 59 rag tho


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 494185
> View attachment 494186


----------



## chevy15021 (Aug 7, 2006)

Me to!


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Took theese pics last time I was in LA.


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

Wizzard said:


> Took theese pics last time I was in LA.


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

dukecityrider said:


>


ive always liked this 59 here, loved the color!:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

TTT


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

chevy15021 said:


> That white and tan *59 rag was mine *! Should of never sold it!





RAG 6T1 said:


> I wanted to buy that 59 but had all the funds tight up on *4 other rags*......
> I still want a 59 rag tho


_*YA SABEN LAS REGLAS FOTOS OH NO ES SIERTO!!

*_



BIGTITO64 said:


> TTT


_*SUP LOWKO!!*_


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

chevy15021 said:


> That white and tan 59 rag was mine ! Should of never sold it!


did it have tan inserts in trunk? maybe some felix back there too?


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

EXCANDALOW said:


> _*SUP LOWKO!!*_


Que Pasa , man I'm just here enjoying ,how are bro


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN (Jan 13, 2010)

MR.59 said:


> DIDN`T LAST LONG
> HOW HAVE YOU BEEN JOHNNY?


someone really had to have that car.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

FUNKSTERGROOVES said:


> More pics! I see its a 348 car, is it tri power? Engine still in it? Nice find.


348 but not tri power. complete, the damn trunk lid was wasted from mice making nests in the reinforcement structures. all og paint and interior, never fucked with.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

EDDIE VAN HATIN said:


> someone really had to have that car.


pretty much


----------



## DISTINCTIONS CC LA (Jun 5, 2012)

Skim said:


> 348 but not tri power. complete, the damn trunk lid was wasted from mice making nests in the reinforcement structures. all og paint and interior, never fucked with.


theres a clean 2 door hardtop trunk lid for sale here on layitlow, hes in cali


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

DISTINCTIONS CC LA said:


> theres a clean 2 door hardtop trunk lid for sale here on layitlow, hes in cali


CAN`T BEEIVE HOW HARD THOSE ARE TO FIND,,,,,AND THE BIG DEMAND.
I THINK WE TOSSED A COUPLE OUT YEARS AGO


----------



## DISTINCTIONS CC LA (Jun 5, 2012)

MR.59 said:


> CAN`T BEEIVE HOW HARD THOSE ARE TO FIND,,,,,AND THE BIG DEMAND.
> I THINK WE TOSSED A COUPLE OUT YEARS AGO


yeah super hard to find. cuz a 2 door hardtop impala trunk is only for a 2 door hardtop impala, the 4 doors and rags are interchangable.


----------



## DISTINCTIONS CC LA (Jun 5, 2012)

Heres a pic of one of my 59s, almost finished puttin in headliner and all the new fresh triple chrome back on. :yes:


----------



## DISTINCTIONS CC LA (Jun 5, 2012)

Skim said:


> 348 but not tri power. complete, the damn trunk lid was wasted from mice making nests in the reinforcement structures. all og paint and interior, never fucked with.


Heres one for sale by the homie ive bought several parts off of, good guy

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sfv/pts/3066465433.html


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

Skim said:


> 348 but not tri power. complete, the damn trunk lid was wasted from mice making nests in the reinforcement structures. all og paint and interior, never fucked with.


Nice find, looks like my ride.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

DISTINCTIONS CC LA said:


> Heres one for sale by the homie ive bought several parts off of, good guy
> 
> http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sfv/pts/3066465433.html


600.00!?
shit i used to pass them up at 150.00


----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)




----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

DISTINCTIONS CC LA said:


> Heres a pic of one of my 59s, almost finished puttin in headliner and all the new fresh triple chrome back on. :yes:


 :thumbsup:


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

http://www.xframechevy.com/1959/literature-1959-correcting-water-and-dust-leaks/


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

DISTINCTIONS CC LA said:


> Heres a pic of one of my 59s, almost finished puttin in headliner and all the new fresh triple chrome back on. :yes:


Ay you can put on the headliner with the winshield on? I thought you couldn't cause of the space to staple the front of it is too close to the glass and rubber


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

MR.59 said:


> 600.00!?
> shit i used to pass them up at 150.00


i wanted o buy it but when he said 6 then shiiping im almost paying 8:facepalm:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

64 CRAWLING said:


> i wanted o buy it but when he said 6 then shiiping im almost paying 8:facepalm:


if i find any leads i`ll help you out


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

PLEASE DO HOMIE I BEEN LOOKING FOR A LONG TIME NOW:chuck:


----------



## DISTINCTIONS CC LA (Jun 5, 2012)

GALLO 59 said:


> Ay you can put on the headliner with the winshield on? I thought you couldn't cause of the space to staple the front of it is too close to the glass and rubber


No you can theres plenty of space to staple it with a staple gun. Then put the interior moldings over the area you stapled it.


----------



## DISTINCTIONS CC LA (Jun 5, 2012)

64 CRAWLING said:


> PLEASE DO HOMIE I BEEN LOOKING FOR A LONG TIME NOW:chuck:


You will be looking for a long time if you dont buy that one.


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

64 CRAWLING said:


> PLEASE DO HOMIE I BEEN LOOKING FOR A LONG TIME NOW:chuck:


what did big ray ray want for his?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

DISTINCTIONS CC LA said:


> You will be looking for a long time if you dont buy that one.


that`s what guys said to me about finding 59/58 rags,,,,,,,
i have had 12 59 rags


----------



## Loko Grumps (May 8, 2012)

DISTINCTIONS CC LA said:


> Heres a pic of one of my 59s, almost finished puttin in headliner and all the new fresh triple chrome back on. :yes:


 Nice Car..


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

MR.59 said:


> that`s what guys said to me about finding 59/58 rags,,,,,,,i have had 12 59 rags


T.T.T


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

westsidehydros said:


> what did big ray ray want for his?


HE NEVER DID GET BACK WITH ME HE GAVE ME A DECENT PRICE BUT HE NEVER FIGURED OUT THE SHIPPING I GUESS:ugh:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

i dont know if i already asked this question but will the 2 dr post cars trunk fit a 2dr bubble to?????


----------



## DISTINCTIONS CC LA (Jun 5, 2012)

64 CRAWLING said:


> i dont know if i already asked this question but will the 2 dr post cars trunk fit a 2dr bubble to?????


No they won't 2 door bubble ONLY for a 2 door bubble


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

wow really so the 2dr post cars are shorter to??


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

64 CRAWLING said:


> wow really so the 2dr post cars are shorter to??


NEEDS TO BE A HARDTOP ONLY


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

ive seen this one in person, a year ago it was the one i was supposed to buy first before i found mine but the guy had a change of heart. but this one is the first one i was going to buy and fell in love with, its solid and complete, very good project car

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lac/cto/3073367836.html


----------



## DISTINCTIONS CC LA (Jun 5, 2012)

GALLO 59 said:


> ive seen this one in person, a year ago it was the one i was supposed to buy first before i found mine but the guy had a change of heart. but this one is the first one i was going to buy and fell in love with, its solid and complete, very good project car
> 
> http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lac/cto/3073367836.html


seller said he sold it already :sprint:


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

its the one i was going to buy first, me and the guy selling it showed up to pay deposit on it in east LA, but when i showed up on friday for it with the rest of the money for it the owner had a change of heart and wanted to keep it because he had it since he was young and just was handed my money back. guess he had another change of heart and is selling now. but the guy selling it was the one that motivated me to sell my 48 chevy accessories and get the money for it. so even tho i didnt get this one, i thank him for motivating me to buy one since before i met him i never thought id have one. but for a few days i thought it was mine


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

GALLO 59 said:


> ive seen this one in person, a year ago it was the one i was supposed to buy first before i found mine but the guy had a change of heart. but this one is the first one i was going to buy and fell in love with, its solid and complete, very good project car
> 
> http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lac/cto/3073367836.html


MAN, CAN`T BELIEVE THIS IS WORTH 13K!


----------



## Lady TNT (Jul 13, 2011)

We have two moons foresee 1 42and1 44in our lady TNT page both dark smoke tint local pick up only


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Got these Cruiser Skirts up for grabs for those wanting to take that wing car to the next level.
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/32-v...18-59-60-foxcraft-stamped-cruiser-skirts.html


----------



## MYERS60 (Jan 29, 2010)

LOOKS REAL GOOD!!!


tpimuncie said:


>


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

i was curious, how come nobody likes nu vues? i know and would defenitely take some trailmasters over them, but nu vues are still era correct and not repops, so why doesnt anyone fly them? i know theyre not as nice or look as good as trailmasters but theyre still originals. 59 owners, when you see a 59 with nu vues, do you not like them because what they are and not trailmasters or do you guys think they look ugly? im completely new to 59 and still some things i dont know and understand but trying to get


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

will be parting this out soon


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

GALLO 59 said:


> i was curious, how come nobody likes nu vues? i know and would defenitely take some trailmasters over them, but nu vues are still era correct and not repops, so why doesnt anyone fly them? i know theyre not as nice or look as good as trailmasters but theyre still originals. 59 owners, when you see a 59 with nu vues, do you not like them because what they are and not trailmasters or do you guys think they look ugly? im completely new to 59 and still some things i dont know and understand but trying to get


put them on, and start a new trend, the expensive trailmasters are played out


----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)

GALLO 59 said:


> i was curious, how come nobody likes nu vues? i know and would defenitely take some trailmasters over them, but nu vues are still era correct and not repops, so why doesnt anyone fly them? i know theyre not as nice or look as good as trailmasters but theyre still originals. 59 owners, when you see a 59 with nu vues, do you not like them because what they are and not trailmasters or do you guys think they look ugly? im completely new to 59 and still some things i dont know and understand but trying to get


I personally don't like the way Nuvues look, and most 59 guys LOVE the OG options, trailmasters were just that bought and installed at the dealership when the car was new, whereas nuvues were a "period correct" accessory they weren't a dealer installed option

Just my .59 cents


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

vintage1976 said:


> I personally don't like the way Nuvues look, and most 59 guys LOVE the OG options, trailmasters were just that bought and installed at the dealership when the car was new, whereas nuvues were a "period correct" accessory they weren't a dealer installed option
> 
> Just my .59 cents


What he said ^
Trailmasters were made for GM, they were an approved accessory. The nuvue were aftermarket. That's the difference. As far as looks, run what u like best.


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

MR.59 said:


> put them on, and start a new trend, the expensive trailmasters are played out


i actually found a set for 350 rechromed, but the guy selling them said i should keep looking for some trailmasters. i know theyre 100x better, but was wondering why even someone selling them would say that, are they that bad? i had a friend tell me once that back in the day he was selling trailmasters for 200 bucks and still had a hard time selling them that back then nobody wanted them. he said he had a 59 and didnt want them for his, back then.

and vintage 1976 i agree with you on having dealer installed options and them being best, thats why id love some trailmasters. but was wondering why since nu vues are still era correct why theyre knocked so hard. i like the look of chrome, the more the better so im looking for spotlights either like those or the fender mounted ones. still debating getting the nu vues, but the do look nice redone


----------



## MYERS60 (Jan 29, 2010)

I'LL THROW MY OPINION :yes:.......I HAVE NUVUES ON MY 60, TRAILMASTERS ARE BAD ASS NO DOUBT ABOUT IT!!!! BUT I JUST DONT SEE MY SELF SPENDING A SHIT LOAD OF MONEY!! BUT YOU WILL ALWAYS HAVE NEGATIVE RESPONSES NO MATTER WHAT!!!!!!! TRAILMASTERS ARE BAD-ASS!!!!! AT THE END OF THE DAY YOU WILL BE THE ONE DRIVING THE CAR WITH YOUR TASTE!!!
I GET LOTS OF COMPLIMENTS ON MY NUVUES, CANT WAIT TO RE CHROME THEM.........:thumbsup: WHATEVER YOU DECIDE, IT WILL BE NICE................:yes:


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

MYERS60 said:


> I'LL THROW MY OPINION :yes:.......I HAVE NUVUES ON MY 60, TRAILMASTERS ARE BAD ASS NO DOUBT ABOUT IT!!!! BUT I JUST DONT SEE MY SELF SPENDING A SHIT LOAD OF MONEY!! BUT YOU WILL ALWAYS HAVE NEGATIVE RESPONSES NO MATTER WHAT!!!!!!! TRAILMASTERS ARE BAD-ASS!!!!! AT THE END OF THE DAY YOU WILL BE THE ONE DRIVING THE CAR WITH YOUR TASTE!!!
> I GET LOTS OF COMPLIMENTS ON MY NUVUES, CANT WAIT TO RE CHROME THEM.........:thumbsup: WHATEVER YOU DECIDE, IT WILL BE NICE................:yes:


wow cool thanks, and yea youre right  do you have pictures of it with them on? i might just get them :thumbsup:


----------



## MYERS60 (Jan 29, 2010)

DONT KNOW HOW TO POST PICKS YET. I SAW THE NUVUES ON A 59 FROM SAN JOSE AND CAUGHT MY ATTENTION, CAR WAS ON THE STREETLOW WEB SITE. IT WAS ON THE FEATURED CARS PAGE.


----------



## MYERS60 (Jan 29, 2010)

IT WAS TWO YEARS AGO BY THE WAY THAT I SEEN THEM NUVUES ON THE 59.


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

would really like to see some pics of those on the 60... did you have to motify bracket to get to fit?


anyone here put trails on a 60? maybe use a modified 58 bracket?


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

FOR SALE trim 80% done bumpers rechromed cruisser skirts runs and drives needs to be finished 20000$$$$


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

dukecityrider said:


> View attachment 497610
> FOR SALE trim 80% done bumpers rechromed cruisser skirts runs and drives needs to be finished 20000$$$$
> View attachment 497619


DAMN!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

GOT THIS 2 SELL, SUPER CLEAN MIRROR, PAINT FLCKING OD ON BACK, BUT JUST ON THAT SIDE


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

How much for the mirror and comb


----------



## MYERS60 (Jan 29, 2010)

ILL TRY AND POST A PICK TONIGHT :naughty:


westsidehydros said:


> would really like to see some pics of those on the 60... did you have to motify bracket to get to fit?
> 
> 
> anyone here put trails on a 60? maybe use a modified 58 bracket?


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

might be a rookie question, but whats the tape for? 



dukecityrider said:


> View attachment 497610
> FOR SALE trim 80% done bumpers rechromed cruisser skirts runs and drives needs to be finished 20000$$$$
> View attachment 497619


----------



## osegura (May 24, 2011)

moldings aren,t bolted yeat!!!....


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

:thumbsup:


osegura said:


> moldings aren,t bolted yeat!!!....


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

MR.59 said:


> GOT THIS 2 SELL, SUPER CLEAN MIRROR, PAINT FLCKING OD ON BACK, BUT JUST ON THAT SIDE


How much for the comb and mirror?


----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

i love me some 59s, but thats gotta be the worst look for em


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

westsidehydros said:


> i love me some 59s, but thats gotta be the worst look for em


X59. And its so easy to make them look good.


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

ttt 4 the nines


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

westsidehydros said:


> i love me some 59s, but thats gotta be the worst look for em


:tongue:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

westsidehydros said:


> i love me some 59s, but thats gotta be the worst look for em


For a non lowrider not too bad I've seen much much worse ...


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

i have a pair of 59 impala full 1/4`s if anyones fixing a rusty car


----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)

MR.59 said:


> i have a pair of 59 impala full 1/4`s if anyones fixing a rusty car


price and pic


----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

:drama:


dukecityrider said:


> View attachment 497610
> FOR SALE trim 80% done bumpers rechromed cruisser skirts runs and drives needs to be finished 20000$$$$
> View attachment 497619


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

My95Fleety said:


>


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

dukecityrider said:


> :drama:


shit all the hard work is done, just assemble and go!


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

MR.59 said:


> i have a pair of 59 impala full 1/4`s if anyones fixing a rusty car


love to see some pics. What are you asking?


----------



## SNOOTY FOX (Oct 6, 2011)

My95Fleety said:


>


Nice one


----------



## juICE805 (Jan 30, 2010)

My95Fleety said:


>


SIK H0MIE.. :thumbsup:


----------



## juICE805 (Jan 30, 2010)

Wizzard said:


>


TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

ShibbyShibby said:


> love to see some pics. What are you asking?


I
I HAVE A DEPOSIT, GUYS GOIN TO PICK THEM UP THIS WEEKEND


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)




----------



## MR. MARS (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## RAG 6T1 (Aug 18, 2008)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 500942





59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 500943


Damn. I want a 59 rag.............. who wants to trade me.........


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

My95Fleety said:


>


:shocked:! .. Thanks brother! :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

any takers 20000


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)




----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)

osolo59 said:


>


We gonna call Em hybrids u gonna call Em crazy .....


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

smoney4391 said:


>


I love that hot rod look


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

heartofthacity said:


>


I took this a few years back!


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

heartofthacity said:


>


This one too.


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

heartofthacity said:


>


And this on my way back from santa barbara night life car show.


----------



## RAG 6T1 (Aug 18, 2008)

RAG 6T1 said:


> Damn. I want a 59 rag.............. who wants to trade me.........


:dunno:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

doubt any one will ever have a canadian built 59 but if you do they use canadian wheel cylinders that do not fit on american backing plates. and the back plates and steering knuckles r like 58s not like our 59s just a FYI!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

FUNKSTERGROOVES said:


> And this on my way back from santa barbara night life car show.


Damn :rofl:!! Nice pics, found em on another site


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

took mine out sunday


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

PRICES ARE GOING UP!
100K 59 RAGTOP
http://blog.hemmings.com/index.php/...or-110000-in-no-reserve-all-american-auction/


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

no joke said:


> View attachment 502345
> 
> 
> took mine out sunday


:fool2:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

Mr Impala said:


> doubt any one will ever have a canadian built 59 but if you do they use canadian wheel cylinders that do not fit on american backing plates. and the back plates and steering knuckles r like 58s not like our 59s just a FYI!









... thanx for that info!!! this fucker is Canadian! :facepalm:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 502351
> ... thanx for that info!!! this fucker is Canadian! :facepalm:


SO THIS WAS TAKEN OVER THE BORDER YEARS AGO?,,,,,,,,,,,,,,IT SHOULD BE A CITIZEN BY NOW


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

MR.59 said:


> SO THIS WAS TAKEN OVER THE BORDER YEARS AGO?,,,,,,,,,,,,,,IT SHOULD BE A CITIZEN BY NOW


actually i was the one who registered as an American... she was still a Canadian a few months ago!!!


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

T
T
T
:nicoderm:


----------



## menace59 (May 10, 2006)

no joke said:


> View attachment 502345
> 
> 
> took mine out sunday


Makes me want to build a 59 rag again! Beautiful car!


----------



## menace59 (May 10, 2006)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 500942


That's my 59 in japan!


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)

no joke said:


> View attachment 502345
> 
> 
> took mine out sunday


Simply beautiful !!! Wow:worship:


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

View attachment 500942


thanks luis, your 59 looks so badass, makes that bitch look so long laid out like that damn, am ganna lower mine a lil also so i could throw some 13s on it and it dont look so off


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

EXCANDALOW said:


>


:wave:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

HAVE 1 N.O.S. CORRECT GREY PATTERN 1959 ACCESSORY LITTER BAG, PERFECT CONDITION
400.00


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

no joke said:


> View attachment 502345
> 
> 
> took mine out sunday


Looking real good!


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)




----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

no joke said:


> View attachment 502562


You have a beautiful ride


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

heartofthacity said:


> Damn :rofl:!! Nice pics, found em on another site


Hahaha.... Thats crazy!


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

MR.59 said:


> PRICES ARE GOING UP!
> 100K 59 RAGTOP
> http://blog.hemmings.com/index.php/...or-110000-in-no-reserve-all-american-auction/


110k with a 283 fan shroud lol


----------



## Frosty (Jun 28, 2005)

no joke said:


> View attachment 502562


Nice to meet you on Sunday, Ary! You're car was lookin Bad Ass and stood out from the competition in its class! Congrats on the deserved win: First Place 50's Original. I'm also going to lower mine a bit when its finally done.


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

Frosty said:


> Nice to meet you on Sunday, Ary! You're car was lookin Bad Ass and stood out from the competition in its class! Congrats on the deserved win: First Place 50's Original. I'm also going to lower mine a bit when its finally done.


thanks paul, nice to meet you as well, your 46 looks badass, when ever theres a cruise or something hit me up will roll, cause comes new years its time to take out your 9 :yes:


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

GOT 2 EXTRA SETS OF N.O.S. EXHAUST PORTS , WITH INSTRUCTION SHEETS FOR 58/59
sale pending


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

MR.59 said:


> GOT 2 EXTRA SETS OF N.O.S. EXHAUST PORTS , WITH INSTRUCTION SHEETS FOR 58/59


How much? I would love to put them on my cruiser skirts.


----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)

no joke said:


> View attachment 502345
> 
> 
> took mine out sunday


DAMN. That bitch is classy as hell. Beautiful car. What do you use to clean the top? Nice bright white.


----------



## ChasinWisdom (Dec 28, 2010)

ANY 59 rags up for trade, PM me


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

MR.59 said:


> GOT 2 EXTRA SETS OF N.O.S. EXHAUST PORTS , WITH INSTRUCTION SHEETS FOR 58/59


Damn! Wish i had a 59 to put these on!!!


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

Mr Impala said:


> 110k with a 283 fan shroud lol


Whats the difference? Post pics of a 348 and 283 fan shroud.


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

FUNKSTERGROOVES said:


> Whats the difference? Post pics of a 348 and 283 fan shroud.


348 is a lot more shallow. 283 was deeper so that it could reach the fan on the shorter block.


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

dukecityrider said:


> View attachment 502611
> View attachment 502612


Is this the one that was white?


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

no that one sold


fullsize67 said:


> Is this the one that was white?


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

ShakeRoks said:


> 348 is a lot more shallow. 283 was deeper so that it could reach the fan on the shorter block.


Reason I asked is, the one in the link dont look like a 59, 283 shroud....maybe a newer 327 shroud?..... Ill check mine, its a 348.


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

fullsize67 said:


> Is this the one that was white?


Same as I was wondering. DukeCity has hella '59s at his disposal!


----------



## juICE805 (Jan 30, 2010)

5Six Bel Air said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## juICE805 (Jan 30, 2010)

EXCANDALOW said:


>


FU*%@ BEUTIFUL..:thumbsup:


----------



## juICE805 (Jan 30, 2010)

no joke said:


> View attachment 502562


:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

13OZKAR said:


> Damn! Wish i had a 59 to put these on!!!



GOT THAT N.O.S. LITTER BAG TO IF YOU DECIDE,,,,,,,,,,,ARE YOU GONNA RUN THE 13 IN CHOKERS? I`M KINDA LIKING THEM TIRES


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

:h5:


ShakeRoks said:


> Same as I was wondering. DukeCity has hella '59s at his disposal!


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

MR.59 said:


> GOT THAT N.O.S. LITTER BAG TO IF YOU DECIDE,,,,,,,,,,,ARE YOU GONNA RUN THE 13 IN CHOKERS? I`M KINDA LIKING THEM TIRES


IM RUNNING THE OG 520-13'S ON 5 OF MY RIDES!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

13OZKAR said:


> IM RUNNING THE OG 520-13'S ON 5 OF MY RIDES!


What are you going to do with the 13 in comers you bought.?


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

MR.59 said:


> What are you going to do with the 13 in comers you bought.?


I HAVE THOSE MOUNTED ON SOME ZENITH N DAYTON WHEELS THAT WERE SITTING IN MY GARAGE!


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

DKM ATX said:


>


:bowrofl:


----------



## blue57 (Aug 3, 2011)

IIMPALAA said:


> Nice ride. Bitches and cars. If that was my 59 I would be...Yeah your nice and sexy bitch, great your getting some photo's in the 59, your looking good. Work it for the camera girl GIRL...NOW GET YOUR HEEL OF MY FUK'N SEAT and get away from the car... thanks
> 
> My cars not a 59 or quite this clean but man I am always so gutted when this shit happens to me, I spend like 3 hours polishing the car, cleaning and shining even the stuff you dont see and the girl walks up to iyt and rubs her hands all over the boot or guards...this car is really nice and shiney, im standing there like fuk. Then they think they HAVE to lay on the hood.. NAN BITCH ITS A LOW NOT A HOT ROD! GO FUK THEIR CARS SOME MORE.


----------



## blue57 (Aug 3, 2011)

IIMPALAA said:


> might be a dumb question for some...what rims are these?


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

blue57 said:


> IIMPALAA said:
> 
> 
> > might be a dumb question for some...what rims are these?
> ...


----------



## blue57 (Aug 3, 2011)

Just looked like they had a real square edge?


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

13OZKAR said:


> IM RUNNING THE OG 520-13'S ON 5 OF MY RIDES!


Eso mero!.......im rolling stocks on all 1 of my cars....when it runs...


----------



## ChasinWisdom (Dec 28, 2010)

*LOOKING for a RAG or HT 9 ,,*

ANY 59 rags up for trade or hard top prefer a rag PM ME ; let's work out a trade.. 

Clean ass 64 up for trade NOT A PROJECT, COMPLETE inside & out NOT missing one screw/bolt nothing !!! and it RUNS like a champ !


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

TO THE TOP!


----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)

barn find


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

mrocha1964 said:


> View attachment 503864
> View attachment 503858
> View attachment 503861
> View attachment 503862
> ...


Looks like the one that was in Kansas


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

FUNKSTERGROOVES said:


> Eso mero!.......im rolling stocks on all 1 of my cars....when it runs...


.... ECHALE GANAS, U GOT IT HOMIE!


----------



## MR.IMP (Jul 22, 2005)

mrocha1964 said:


> View attachment 503864
> View attachment 503858
> View attachment 503861
> View attachment 503862
> ...


What a trip it has a 58 halo, nice ride.


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


mrocha1964 said:


> View attachment 503864
> View attachment 503858
> View attachment 503861
> View attachment 503862
> ...


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

mrocha1964 said:


> View attachment 503864
> View attachment 503858
> View attachment 503861
> View attachment 503862
> ...


NICE SCORE! IT`S AMAZING THESE CARS ARE STILL POPPING UP UNTOUCHED


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)




----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

13OZKAR said:


> .... ECHALE GANAS, U GOT IT HOMIE!


Aguevo....echandole un chingo de ganas para salir adelante. Ill get it cracking, just gotta make some investments first before plesure. y puro Michoacan!


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

mrocha1964 said:


> View attachment 503864
> View attachment 503858
> View attachment 503861
> View attachment 503862
> ...


4 speed? Or 3 on the floor...clean come up.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

DKM ATX said:


>


HARD TO NOT LIKE A CLEAN HARDTOP LIKE THIS


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

619lowrider said:


>


:fool2:


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

What's that thing that says directed under the dashboard


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

AMP?


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

FUNKSTERGROOVES said:


> Aguevo....echandole un chingo de ganas para salir adelante. Ill get it cracking, just gotta make some investments first before plesure. y puro *Michoacan*!


:run::thumbsup::biggrin::naughty:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

MR.59 said:


> HARD TO NOT LIKE A CLEAN HARDTOP LIKE THIS


agreed!!
:wow:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

blue57 said:


> IIMPALAA said:
> 
> 
> > Nice ride. Bitches and cars. If that was my 59 I would be...Yeah your nice and sexy bitch, great your getting some photo's in the 59, your looking good. Work it for the camera girl GIRL...NOW GET YOUR HEEL OF MY FUK'N SEAT and get away from the car... thanks
> ...


----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)

His car has a 348 with a hurst 3 speed on the floor,,, Runs and drives still


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

mrocha1964 said:


> View attachment 504327
> His car has a 348 with a hurst 3 speed on the floor,,, Runs and drives still


sonofagun,,,,,,,,,,,SHE`S ALIVE!
WHAT A SCORE! I`L DRIVE IT AS-IS


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:h5:


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

619lowrider said:


>


This 59 is hard as fuck!!


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

619lowrider said:


>


this is exactly my vision of how i would want a 59 rag some day! love it! any more pics of it? and is it for sale perhaps haha


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

IT USE TO BE A HARDTOP


----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)

64 CRAWLING said:


> IT USE TO BE A HARDTOP


straight burn out


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

64 CRAWLING said:


> IT USE TO BE A HARDTOP


:burn:


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

64 CRAWLING said:


> IT USE TO BE A HARDTOP


i was able to tell by the chevrolet dash molding, but was there something else that gave that away? clean job tho if it wasnt for that youd never know, that 59 is bad ass


----------



## MR. MARS (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

mrocha1964 said:


> straight burn out


we both know this answer, not for what cars have been done, just on how many cars have passed thru both our hands.
what would be easier and safer , and MORE COST effective to rebuild, a rusty convert. (real common, almosy every builder that turns up has lots of floor rust, mainly because, in 59 there was NO CARPET, it was a rubber mat, painted to look like carpet, all aided in retaining water, speeding up the rusty floors we all find, and a super dry coupe body? i would fix the car using the coupe body, your body guy will not want you to buy, thousands of dollar of replacent parts from CARS,he`s going to ask you to bring him a doner with solid floors.
remember GM did not buting a full convert body and a hardtop body, these were all the same to a CERTAIN POINT, the body was finished off as a convert or a coupe, and anybody has taken down a handful of 59s you`ll find lead seams where the convert panels are in place, this was used all thu the 30`s, if your rebuilding a 30`s coupe you can see where the lead seams are at, where the car could have been turn into a vert or a coupe , so to me a nice green convert, is just a nice green convert, NOW IF A GUY NEVER HAD A 59 VERT, BUT TRANSFORMED A COUPE INTO A RAGTOP, I DO NOT AGREE WITH THAT, AND YES I HAVE SEE IT DONE, WHERE EVERY YEAR OF CAR IS HAMMERED AND BENT INTO A VERT. THEN THEY LOOK FOR TAGS, THIS I DON`T AGREE TO. MY 2 CENTS. AND YES THE CAR IS RUNNING AROUND AS A VERT AND THE GUY SOLD IT AS A VERT AND NEVER SAID ANYTHING TO THE BUYER!


----------



## MR. MARS (Oct 11, 2007)

64 CRAWLING said:


> IT USE TO BE A HARDTOP


Thats like getting a sex change


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

got some 59 goodies
nos rockers:run:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

MR. MARS said:


> Thats like getting a sex change


Yeah, I used to feel like that, when I had 12 59 ragtops in my storage, but I dont any more, too many nice cars out there, some even getting trophies
There's more cars that have major work on them than we know, cause the shops don't tell
I just enjoy looking at nice cars


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

DKM ATX said:


>


real Fucking clean


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

EXCANDALOW said:


> :run::thumbsup::biggrin::naughty:


Simon que si carnal!


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

64 CRAWLING said:


> IT USE TO BE A HARDTOP


Im not a fan of conversions.


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

FUNKSTERGROOVES said:


> Im not a fan of conversions.


:nono: me 2 :nosad:


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

if you were to open the trunk on a converted convertible, would you be able to see or tell if it used to be a 4 door or coupe? how can you guys tell besides if you dont swap out the dash plate from chevrolet to impala?


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

MR.59 said:


> we both know this answer, not for what cars have been done, just on how many cars have passed thru both our hands.
> what would be easier and safer , and MORE COST effective to rebuild, a rusty convert. (real common, almosy every builder that turns up has lots of floor rust, mainly because, in 59 there was NO CARPET, it was a rubber mat, painted to look like carpet, all aided in retaining water, speeding up the rusty floors we all find, and a super dry coupe body? i would fix the car using the coupe body, your body guy will not want you to buy, thousands of dollar of replacent parts from CARS,he`s going to ask you to bring him a doner with solid floors.
> remember GM did not buting a full convert body and a hardtop body, these were all the same to a CERTAIN POINT, the body was finished off as a convert or a coupe, and anybody has taken down a handful of 59s you`ll find lead seams where the convert panels are in place, this was used all thu the 30`s, if your rebuilding a 30`s coupe you can see where the lead seams are at, where the car could have been turn into a vert or a coupe , so to me a nice green convert, is just a nice green convert, NOW IF A GUY NEVER HAD A 59 VERT, BUT TRANSFORMED A COUPE INTO A RAGTOP, I DO NOT AGREE WITH THAT, AND YES I HAVE SEE IT DONE, WHERE EVERY YEAR OF CAR IS HAMMERED AND BENT INTO A VERT. THEN THEY LOOK FOR TAGS, THIS I DON`T AGREE TO. MY 2 CENTS. AND YES THE CAR IS RUNNING AROUND AS A VERT AND THE GUY SOLD IT AS A VERT AND NEVER SAID ANYTHING TO THE BUYER!















this one???


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

I know of a few, im not saying, but there are some out there that top notch cars, and done right you can't tell, when it t a conversion? If you use over 50 percent of another car?
If I have a rusty rag shell, and a dry hardtop or flattop car, and I use almost all of the doner to build my car is it a conversion?
If the whole bottom of a car gets used from a dry car, and I use the dry car front clip, and I use the motor and trans out of the dry car it is a conversion since used up almost everything off the dry car to fix my rusty on, what's that called?


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

MR.59 said:


> I know of a few, im not saying, but there are some out there that top notch cars, and done right you can't tell, when it t a conversion? If you use over 50 percent of another car?
> If I have a rusty rag shell, and a dry hardtop or flattop car, and I use almost all of the doner to build my car is it a conversion?
> If the whole bottom of a car gets used from a dry car, and I use the dry car front clip, and I use the motor and trans out of the dry car it is a conversion since used up almost everything off the dry car to fix my rusty on, what's that called?


Good points....me personally.....id pass on a build that requires 50% sheet metal replacement....unless its a rare level aircranfla


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

GALLO 59 said:


> if you were to open the trunk on a converted convertible, would you be able to see or tell if it used to be a 4 door or coupe? how can you guys tell besides if you dont swap out the dash plate from chevrolet to impala?


Frame brackets and welded in tub may have newer/different style of welding arc. Little things like that are tell tell signs. When I get a rag, imma get it from a trusted seller or OG paint car. I will try to stay away from painted and primared rides....and for some reason I can spot a conversion from far.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 505144
> View attachment 505145
> this one???


thats my homies brothers car,real clean


----------



## 62ssrag (Mar 29, 2006)

Seen this yesterday at the pier in Santa Barbara


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)

62ssrag said:


> View attachment 505213
> 
> Seen this yesterday at the pier in Santa Barbara


Wow! ! That's what I love to see drivers! !!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

FUNKSTERGROOVES said:


> Frame brackets and welded in tub may have newer/different style of welding arc. Little things like that are tell tell signs. When I get a rag, imma get it from a trusted seller or OG paint car. I will try to stay away from painted and primared rides....and for some reason I can spot a conversion from far.


THERE ARE SOME THAT HAVE BEEN DONE BY LOWER LEVEL CRAFTSMAN, AND SOME THAT HAVE BEEN DONE BY METAL MASTERS, AND I KNOW YOU CAN`T POINT THEM OUT. I HAVE SEEN THE HACK JOBS, BUT WHEN THEY LIST A "STARTED" CONVERION ON HERE 4 SALE 50 GUYS COME OUT OF THE WOODWORK TO BUY IT, THEN THERE`S NEVER A BUILD THREAD ON IT, IT JUST COME OUT SOME OTHER PLACE, ALL DONE UP. BUT IF 50 PERCENT SHEETMETAL REPLACEMENT IS THE "LINE IN THE SAND" AS FAR AS TOO MUCH, THEN YOUR ONLY INTERESTED IN OG PAINTED CARS, THOSE ARE FEW , AND COST 3 TIME THE MONEY OF A PROJECT, AND YOU STILL NEED THE 50K TO REDO IT. 
IF 50% IS TOO MUCH , THEN THE BIGGER REBUILDS ARE ALL CONCIDERED CONVERIONS? EVERY RUSTY AR IS SOLD WITH A CLEAN PARTS CAR. SO USING OVER THE LIMIT YOU HAVE A CONVERION CAR? THEN THERE ARE MORE CONVERIONS OUT THERE THAN I THOUGHT.
YOU CAN POST A VIN TAG AND TITLE TO A RAG, AND THEY SELL WITHIN HOURS OF BEING LISTED, YOU LIST A TOP RACK, SOLID HARDTOP DOORS, OR A 58 TRUNK LID, ALL HIGH DEMAND ITEMS. THESE ALL MUST BE GOING ON CONVERION CARS


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

AS LONG AS THE 58/59/61`S ARE IN A BIG DEMAND,GUYS ARE GOING TO GO TO GREATER LENGTHS TO REBUILD THEM. IT HAPPEND IN EVERY CLASS OF RARE CAR, LOOK HOW MANY 57 RAGS ARE OUT FOR SALE, THEN SEE HOW MANY HARDTOPS ARE 4 SALE. 
I KNOW NOT EVERY 57 RAG SURVIVED, BUT IF YOU COUNT HOW MANY ARE OUT THERE, YOU WOULD THINK THAT NONE WERE EVER SCRAPED, ALL WERE SAVED AND FIXED UP.
I WISH I HAD THE EXTRA CASH TO OWN A OG PAINT 58 RAG, BUT MINE HAS RUSTY FLOORS,,,,,,,


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

When u take a solid 4dr or HT, cut the top off, weld in a conv tub and cut the post to weld on that's a conversion. W or wo tags. 
When u take a rusted out tub and post of a "parts car" convertible. Then put those parts on a 4dr, that's a conversion. You didn't have a complete or usable convertible to begin with. 
If u got a rag, replace rusty floors, trunk, lowers that's still the same car but you had to do rust repair. 

You pointed out the problem w conversions, it's the range in craftsmanship and skill that goes in the builds. 
I've said it before, if u want to rock a fake rollex go for it, but dont pay $5gs for a fake. 
The biggest problem w conversions in my opinion is the deception factor. Be upfront about a conversion and pay accordingly.


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

locorider said:


> When u take a solid 4dr or HT, cut the top off, weld in a conv tub and cut the post to weld on that's a conversion. W or wo tags.
> When u take a rusted out tub and post of a "parts car" convertible. Then put those parts on a 4dr, that's a conversion. You didn't have a complete or usable convertible to begin with.
> If u got a rag, replace rusty floors, trunk, lowers that's still the same car but you had to do rust repair.
> 
> ...


WELL SAID HOMIE


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

locorider said:


> When u take a solid 4dr or HT, cut the top off, weld in a conv tub and cut the post to weld on that's a conversion. W or wo tags.
> When u take a rusted out tub and post of a "parts car" convertible. Then put those parts on a 4dr, that's a conversion. You didn't have a complete or usable convertible to begin with.
> If u got a rag, replace rusty floors, trunk, lowers that's still the same car but you had to do rust repair.
> 
> ...


i agree with you on that, but who`s going to say if the floors went up onto the rag body, or did the rag parts DROP down on the dry body?
when you talking big bucks, the cars "ALWAYS JUST HAD THE FLOORS CHANGED OUT." IT`S ALWAYS GOING TO BE THE STORY THAT STICKS
JUST THE NATURE OF THE BUSINESS I GUESS. AND PICK A GOOD BODY GUY


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

any takers


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 505257


NICE!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

no joke said:


> WELL SAID HOMIE


WELL I HAD MY IDEAL SHATTERED WHEN I SAW A FRIENDS 59 RAG FINALLY DONE, HE`D BEEN WORKING ON IT FOR YEARS, AND IT WAS A REALLY CLEAN CAR WHEN HE FINALLY GOT IT FINISHED,,,,,,,,,,,AND I SHOWED THE PIC TO A FRIEND ON MINE, AND HE SAID,YOU KNOW THAT WAS A 4 DOOR DON`T YOU??!!!
HE HAD A BUILDABLE CAR IN THE BEGINING,,,,,,,,,AND IT GOT SHUFFLED FROM SHOP TO SHOP, BECAUSE HE WAS UNHAPPY WITH THE WORK, AND SPEED AT WHAT WAS BEING DONE, WELL SOMEWHERE ALONG THE LINE, THE "BODY GUY" HAD A BRILLIANT IDEA TO USE THE "THE PARTS CAR TO SAVE ON LABOR HOURS",,,,,,,,,,THE CARS A SUPER CLEAN, BUT FUCK, THEY WAISTED THE REAL CAR.......... BUT THE BODY GUY DID SUCH A NICE JOB, NOBODY HAS CAUGHT ON ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,YET!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

TO ADD TO MY "LINE IN THE SAND" WHEN THE TAGS COME OFF, AND GET PLACED ON ANOTHER CAR, THEN YOU HAVE A CONVERION


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 505257


:fool2:


----------



## BIG RAY RAY (Feb 10, 2010)

dukecityrider said:


> View attachment 505331
> any takers


How much


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

MR.59 said:


> THERE ARE SOME THAT HAVE BEEN DONE BY LOWER LEVEL CRAFTSMAN, AND SOME THAT HAVE BEEN DONE BY METAL MASTERS, AND I KNOW YOU CAN`T POINT THEM OUT. I HAVE SEEN THE HACK JOBS, BUT WHEN THEY LIST A "STARTED" CONVERION ON HERE 4 SALE 50 GUYS COME OUT OF THE WOODWORK TO BUY IT, THEN THERE`S NEVER A BUILD THREAD ON IT, IT JUST COME OUT SOME OTHER PLACE, ALL DONE UP. BUT IF 50 PERCENT SHEETMETAL REPLACEMENT IS THE "LINE IN THE SAND" AS FAR AS TOO MUCH, THEN YOUR ONLY INTERESTED IN OG PAINTED CARS, THOSE ARE FEW , AND COST 3 TIME THE MONEY OF A PROJECT, AND YOU STILL NEED THE 50K TO REDO IT.
> IF 50% IS TOO MUCH , THEN THE BIGGER REBUILDS ARE ALL CONCIDERED CONVERIONS? EVERY RUSTY AR IS SOLD WITH A CLEAN PARTS CAR. SO USING OVER THE LIMIT YOU HAVE A CONVERION CAR? THEN THERE ARE MORE CONVERIONS OUT THERE THAN I THOUGHT.
> YOU CAN POST A VIN TAG AND TITLE TO A RAG, AND THEY SELL WITHIN HOURS OF BEING LISTED, YOU LIST A TOP RACK, SOLID HARDTOP DOORS, OR A 58 TRUNK LID, ALL HIGH DEMAND ITEMS. THESE ALL MUST BE GOING ON CONVERION CARS


I concur sir.


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

MR.59 said:


> AS LONG AS THE 58/59/61`S ARE IN A BIG DEMAND,GUYS ARE GOING TO GO TO GREATER LENGTHS TO REBUILD THEM. IT HAPPEND IN EVERY CLASS OF RARE CAR, LOOK HOW MANY 57 RAGS ARE OUT FOR SALE, THEN SEE HOW MANY HARDTOPS ARE 4 SALE.
> I KNOW NOT EVERY 57 RAG SURVIVED, BUT IF YOU COUNT HOW MANY ARE OUT THERE, YOU WOULD THINK THAT NONE WERE EVER SCRAPED, ALL WERE SAVED AND FIXED UP.
> I WISH I HAD THE EXTRA CASH TO OWN A OG PAINT 58 RAG, BUT MINE HAS RUSTY FLOORS,,,,,,,


True...but I still dis like conversions not that they dont look clean, just a matter of priciple to ME and I have had a few shots at og rags but Im not ready for one yet. If you want it bad youl get it. That is what I have always told myself and so far so good. I respect what ever people wanna buy/build. Cada quien como caiga.


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

MR.59 said:


> WELL I HAD MY IDEAL SHATTERED WHEN I SAW A FRIENDS 59 RAG FINALLY DONE, HE`D BEEN WORKING ON IT FOR YEARS, AND IT WAS A REALLY CLEAN CAR WHEN HE FINALLY GOT IT FINISHED,,,,,,,,,,,AND I SHOWED THE PIC TO A FRIEND ON MINE, AND HE SAID,YOU KNOW THAT WAS A 4 DOOR DON`T YOU??!!!
> HE HAD A BUILDABLE CAR IN THE BEGINING,,,,,,,,,AND IT GOT SHUFFLED FROM SHOP TO SHOP, BECAUSE HE WAS UNHAPPY WITH THE WORK, AND SPEED AT WHAT WAS BEING DONE, WELL SOMEWHERE ALONG THE LINE, THE "BODY GUY" HAD A BRILLIANT IDEA TO USE THE "THE PARTS CAR TO SAVE ON LABOR HOURS",,,,,,,,,,THE CARS A SUPER CLEAN, BUT FUCK, THEY WAISTED THE REAL CAR.......... BUT THE BODY GUY DID SUCH A NICE JOB, NOBODY HAS CAUGHT ON ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,YET!


Any pics?


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

FUNKSTERGROOVES said:


> Any pics?


:wow::nono:
:biggrin:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

FUNKSTERGROOVES said:


> Any pics?


like i said there are more than you think,,,,,
so i`m going to repect the guys that spent the big money.
and just leave it that


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

MR.59 said:


> like i said there are more than you think,,,,,
> so i`m going to repect the guys that spent the big money.
> and just leave it that


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

MR.59 said:


> like i said there are more than you think,,,,,
> so i`m going to repect the guys that spent the big money.
> and just leave it that


:thumbsup:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

FUNKSTERGROOVES said:


> True...but I still dis like conversions not that they dont look clean, just a matter of priciple to ME and I have had a few shots at og rags but Im not ready for one yet. If you want it bad youl get it. That is what I have always told myself and so far so good. I respect what ever people wanna buy/build. Cada quien como caiga.


:yes:


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

BIG RAY RAY said:


> How much


500 for all


----------



## blue57 (Aug 3, 2011)

:drama:

Good reading


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

MR.59 said:


> like i said there are more than you think,,,,,
> so i`m going to repect the guys that spent the big money.
> and just leave it that


Firme.


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

200$$$






150 bumper gaurds 150 reverse lights


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

75$


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

Do the paint deviders have the studs? Any dings/dents on them? Pm me your #


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

pm sent these are in great condition


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

Firme, gracias carnal.


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

locorider said:


> When u take a solid 4dr or HT, cut the top off, weld in a conv tub and cut the post to weld on that's a conversion. W or wo tags.
> When u take a rusted out tub and post of a "parts car" convertible. Then put those parts on a 4dr, that's a conversion. You didn't have a complete or usable convertible to begin with.
> If u got a rag, replace rusty floors, trunk, lowers that's still the same car but you had to do rust repair.
> 
> ...


x1000000000


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

MR. MARS said:


> Thats like getting a sex change


:roflmao: I just spit on my phone I was laughing soo hard!!! True shit tho, it's like having fake Jordans. There're some RuPaul rags running around out here hno: I'm not a fan nor do I condone this kind of fuckery :nono:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

beentheredonethat6 said:


>


nice colors!


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

...


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## 62ssrag (Mar 29, 2006)

62ssrag said:


> View attachment 331311
> 
> TTT on the 4th


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## MR.IMP (Jul 22, 2005)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 506590


Bad ass mofo with dual fender mounted spots!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 506590


gangsta!!!


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 506590


:thumbsup:... BIEN SHINGON!!!


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

not the best phone picture but fuck it lol


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

no joke said:


> View attachment 506865
> 
> not the best phone picture but fuck it lol


absolutely beauitiful :worship:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

no joke said:


> View attachment 506865
> 
> not the best phone picture but fuck it lol


DAMN! MUST BE NICE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RAG 6T1 (Aug 18, 2008)

no joke said:


> not the best phone picture but fuck it lol


Damn!!! 
The name says it all :thumbsup:


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

13OZKAR said:


> DAMN! MUST BE NICE!!! :biggrin:


thanks for the comments everybody, aki esta when u wanna roll OG ya sabes


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

parts??


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

no joke said:


> thanks for the comments everybody, aki esta when u wanna roll OG ya sabes


:wow:  :sprint:


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

kandychromegsxr said:


> parts??


64crawling needs the quarters and trunk, get at him big dog.


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

FUNKSTERGROOVES said:


> 64crawling needs the quarters and trunk, get at him big dog.


 the metal isnt really all that


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

no joke said:


> thanks for the comments everybody, aki esta when u wanna roll OG ya sabes


quien fuera oscar!!
:x:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

:worship::thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

FUNKSTERGROOVES said:


> 64crawling needs the quarters and trunk, get at him big dog.


THANKS FOR LOOKING OUT,ID HAD AREADY ASKED LOL BUT NO GOOD


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:chuck:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

64 CRAWLING said:


> :chuck:


CAN`T YOU REPAIR THOSE 1/4`S


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

64 CRAWLING said:


> :chuck:


Solid 59 :thumbsup: when u gonna start puttin work on it.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

MR.59 said:


> CAN`T YOU REPAIR THOSE 1/4`S


THE OTHER SIDE NEEDS REPLACED OR PEICED TOGETHER


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

westcoastlowrider said:


> Solid 59 :thumbsup: when u gonna start puttin work on it.


PROBLY SOMETIME BEGGINING OF THE YEAR BUT JUST COLLECTING PARTS/SHEETMETAL FOR NOW THO PLUS MONEY TO LOL


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

64 CRAWLING said:


> THE OTHER SIDE NEEDS REPLACED OR PEICED TOGETHER


I GOT SUM PARTS FROM SHIT CUT UP! YES I CUT UP RAGS!!!!!!!!!!!!
GUYS BACKEAST WOULD SELL SHITTT AS A BUILDABLE CARS! 
(I EARNED MY STRIPES)
I HAVE SOME PARTS, NOT MANY.
SOLD MY LAST PAIR OF 1/4`S TO A CAT THAT HAD AN OG CAR THAT WAS HIT AND POORLY REPAIRED EARLY IN IT`S LIFE. SO HE WANTED A "FULL 1/4" TO FIX IT. BUT HE BOUGHT BOTH


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

let me know what all patch panels you got,shoot me a pm i could be interested


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

i got a buddy looking for front bench seats for his vert,i dont know if the seats were the same on the hardtops to verts but pm me,hes in need of 1


----------



## Frosty (Jun 28, 2005)

no joke said:


> View attachment 506865
> 
> not the best phone picture but fuck it lol


:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

64 CRAWLING said:


> i got a buddy looking for front bench seats for his vert,i dont know if the seats were the same on the hardtops to verts but pm me,hes in need of 1


i got an extra one, but where`s your friend at?


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

Frosty said:


> :thumbsup:


thanks paul, cant wait till we roll :thumbsup:


----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)

no joke said:


> View attachment 506865
> 
> not the best phone picture but fuck it lol



before pic


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

vintage1976 said:


> before pic


way before pic!


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

64 CRAWLING said:


> i got a buddy looking for front bench seats for his vert,i dont know if the seats were the same on the hardtops to verts but pm me,hes in need of 1


i have one that was rusty but we fixed all the springs and its powder coated now 350.00


----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)

Mr Impala said:


> way before pic!
> View attachment 507481



nice :thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

Mr Impala said:


> i have one that was rusty but we fixed all the springs and its powder coated now 350.00


i will tell him about it and if he interested at that ill get your # so yall can work it out


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

vintage1976 said:


> before pic


thanks for the picture homie, u got anymore?


----------



## Frosty (Jun 28, 2005)

no joke said:


> thanks paul, cant wait till we roll :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG RAY RAY (Feb 10, 2010)

Whats up homies does anyone got any tips on how to do a conversion on a 59


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Found this gem while fishing the webs 











http://justacarguy.blogspot.com/2011/11/impala-with-interesting-new-grill-look.html?m=1


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## MR.IMP (Jul 22, 2005)

Is there such a thing as over accessorizing?
Beautiful, amazing car but maybe too much going on?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)

no joke said:


> thanks for the picture homie, u got anymore?


 Did you buy this car from Andy?


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

59JUNKIE said:


> Did you buy this car from Andy?


IT WAS ANDYS


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

MR.IMP said:


> Is there such a thing as over accessorizing?
> Beautiful, amazing car but maybe too much going on?
> View attachment 508802


Way too much!!!!!


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

Mr Impala said:


> View attachment 508863
> View attachment 508864
> View attachment 508865
> View attachment 508866
> View attachment 508867


:yes:


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

peep this !!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1959-Chevro...pt=Motors_Car_Truck_Parts_Accessories&vxp=mtr


a pair of NOS 59 quarters...for elco/wagon so gas door is diff, but god damm !!!


----------



## 1942aerosedan (Jan 12, 2005)

I don't know if its the classifieds here but it looks like a decent project if its real.
http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/3128829307.html


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

Mr Impala said:


> View attachment 508863
> View attachment 508864
> View attachment 508865
> View attachment 508866
> View attachment 508867


Cleeeeean!


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

1942aerosedan said:


> I don't know if its the classifieds here but it looks like a decent project if its real.
> http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/3128829307.html


Wow..... No body bracing! Yikes.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

westsidehydros said:


> peep this !!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/1959-Chevro...pt=Motors_Car_Truck_Parts_Accessories&vxp=mtr
> 
> ...


won`t fit a car


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

So Iv'e had this ride for 3 or so years and never looked under the front and rear seat till today. 








































I was hoping to find some old coins and expecting some rat shit but damm....this was a trip. 
Found a map tho. Hahahaha.


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)




----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

them squirrels got the munchies up in yo ride !!


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

1942aerosedan said:


> I don't know if its the classifieds here but it looks like a decent project if its real.
> http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/3128829307.html


dont know if thats a scam or not, but im pretty sure i've seen those pics on a ebay auction a while ago, car came with all new trims and emblems in bags n shit...looks fishy


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

did it belong to one of those pruners from the valley?


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

its a scam had a buddy out there to go buy it for me and he bullshitted said he sold it


1942aerosedan said:


> I don't know if its the classifieds here but it looks like a decent project if its real.
> http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/3128829307.html


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

westsidehydros said:


> them squirrels got the munchies up in yo ride !!


I stopped taking pictures after I found a rodent skull and rodent bodys. Nasty shit. I removed the back rest and faak...found more shit...literaly.


----------



## MR.IMP (Jul 22, 2005)

That's bad assssss


----------



## MR.IMP (Jul 22, 2005)

DKM ATX said:


>



That's bad assssss


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

59 AC parts FORSALE


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 509866


Firm!


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

A couple 59´s from Sweden, took the pics last weekend at a show called Power Meet that is being held every year since 1984 in the Swedish city called Västerås.


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Theese two 59´s was super nice.


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)




----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

Wizzard said:


> Theese two 59´s was super nice.


THESE 2 59S ARE SUPER NICE


----------



## Too-Low (Mar 19, 2011)

59 is a great year for impalas


----------



## Too-Low (Mar 19, 2011)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 509866


*MY POINT EXACTLY

*


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

no joke said:


> THESE 2 59S ARE SUPER NICE


i have an original padded dash that coral color
how come guys don`t run the og option of a padded dash in ther hardtop or converts?


----------



## LastMinuteCustoms (Feb 8, 2007)

A pair of 59 verts...(Houston, TX)


----------



## kilo1965 (Sep 17, 2008)

Mr Impala said:


> doubt any one will ever have a canadian built 59 but if you do they use canadian wheel cylinders that do not fit on american backing plates. and the back plates and steering knuckles r like 58s not like our 59s just a FYI!


:boink:


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)




----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

MR.59 said:


> i have an original padded dash that coral color
> how come guys don`t run the og option of a padded dash in ther hardtop or converts?









... LIKE THIS?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 510783
> ... LIKE THIS?


nobody puts them on " restore" cars. coupe of convert. maybe same reason guys put hardtop interiors on the converts?


----------



## kilo1965 (Sep 17, 2008)

kilo1965 said:


> :boink:


Did you swap everything over to the American style?


----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)




----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

MR.59 said:


> nobody puts them on " restore" cars. coupe of convert. maybe same reason guys put hardtop interiors on the converts?


I HEAR YOU MAN... I REALY LIKE EM!


----------



## moneyshot (Mar 30, 2009)

Does anybody know of any turn key og 59 rags for sale? A friend of mine is looking for one. Please p.m. me. Thanks


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

mrocha1964 said:


> View attachment 511083
> View attachment 511084
> View attachment 511085


Nice, 348 Cali car?


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

On our way to a show, early saturday morning last weekend.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

moneyshot said:


> Does anybody know of any turn key og 59 rags for sale? A friend of mine is looking for one. Please p.m. me. Thanks


can you post up how much he willing to spend?
this might help guys decide if they want to sell there prized cars


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Wizzard said:


> On our way to a show, early saturday morning last weekend.


Badass video homie :thumbsup: we need a longer one next time :biggrin:


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

do some of those 59s have some kinda trailer hitch on em?


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

westsidehydros said:


> do some of those 59s have some kinda trailer hitch on em?


If they do probably didnt come from the factory that way, must have been something dealers would install.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

trailer hitch or no, id trade my 64 project with a quickness for a 59project!!!!!!!!!!!! conti kit or no them 59s are the shit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

westsidehydros said:


> do some of those 59s have some kinda trailer hitch on em?


a euro type trailer hitch,,,,,these things are way different than a usa design, they are 1 giant casted unit


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

westcoastlowrider said:


> Badass video homie :thumbsup: we need a longer one next time :biggrin:


Thanks homie, I think its fun to have some video footage of the car. I got a bunch of pics but its hard to shoot good videos.


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

westsidehydros said:


> do some of those 59s have some kinda trailer hitch on em?


Yep, its a pretty common thing in Sweden. Alot of people that are in to old classic cars load on their caravans and drive around to different shows on their vacations.


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

1000$


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

COMPLETE 59 4 DOOR PARTING OUT IN TEXAS!

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/32-v...ds/341687-complete-59-4-door-parting-out.html


----------



## ChasinWisdom (Dec 28, 2010)

any 59s up for trades? PM me


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

dukecityrider said:


> View attachment 512473
> 1000$/QUOTE]:h5:


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

:h5:


INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> dukecityrider said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 512473
> > 1000$/QUOTE]:h5:


----------



## kilo1965 (Sep 17, 2008)

D-Cheeze said:


>



I need a set of the impala emblem trim. PM if you have available. Thx.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

kilo1965 said:


> I need a set of the impala emblem trim. PM if you have available. Thx.


THE CROSS FLAGS?
I THINK THEY SELL THEM NEW


----------



## kilo1965 (Sep 17, 2008)

Thanks...I just found them at Trim Parts...


----------



## 2BSTYLE (Apr 28, 2010)

Wizzard said:


> On our way to a show, early saturday morning last weekend.



badass video


----------



## 2BSTYLE (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

1959 front hood trims,4 all nice parts to restore, plus hood screens with brackets
$250.00


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

YOU HAVE MAIL:biggrin:


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

*FOR SALE* 1959 Impala convertible this is a real 59 rag the real deal it was done kustom car is 100 percent needs a few touch up's 
car is running has a LT-1 Vette Motor you can call me for deals selling car for my friend car is a Cali car has been in the 805 area SANTA MARIA for years car has been paint and buffed and has been setting in storage in doors he also has a 61 Impala Rag he is selling call me @ 805-409-5330 no PM's Thanks Jimdog


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)




----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

Looking chingon Gallo!


----------



## RAG 6T1 (Aug 18, 2008)

jimdog said:


> *FOR SALE* 1959 Impala convertible this is a real 59 rag the real deal it was done kustom car is 100 percent needs a few touch up's
> car is running has a LT-1 Vette Motor you can call me for deals selling car for my friend car is a Cali car has been in the 805 area SANTA MARIA for years car has been paint and buffed and has been setting in storage in doors he also has a 61 Impala Rag he is selling call me @ 805-409-5330 no PM's Thanks Jimdog


IN SANTA MARIA :wave:


----------



## flako213 (Jan 24, 2011)

Seen it online..just thought of posting it here


----------



## kilo1965 (Sep 17, 2008)

flako213 said:


> Seen it online..just thought of posting it here
> View attachment 514239
> View attachment 514240
> View attachment 514241
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

HOW MUCH FER THA 59 DROP?


----------



## 2BSTYLE (Apr 28, 2010)

flako213 said:


> Seen it online..just thought of posting it here
> View attachment 514239
> View attachment 514240
> View attachment 514241
> ...


----------



## low81regal (Apr 19, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

jimdog said:


> *FOR SALE* 1959 Impala convertible this is a real 59 rag the real deal it was done kustom car is 100 percent needs a few touch up's
> car is running has a LT-1 Vette Motor you can call me for deals selling car for my friend car is a Cali car has been in the 805 area SANTA MARIA for years car has been paint and buffed and has been setting in storage in doors he also has a 61 Impala Rag he is selling call me @ 805-409-5330 no PM's Thanks Jimdog


It's missing the bottom part of the rear seat, correct?

Any pics of the under carriage?

Any pics of the restoration process?

Thanks.


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)

Martian said:


>


Bad ass pic !!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

jimdog said:


> *FOR SALE* 1959 Impala convertible this is a real 59 rag the real deal it was done kustom car is 100 percent needs a few touch up's
> car is running has a LT-1 Vette Motor you can call me for deals selling car for my friend car is a Cali car has been in the 805 area SANTA MARIA for years car has been paint and buffed and has been setting in storage in doors he also has a 61 Impala Rag he is selling call me @ 805-409-5330 no PM's Thanks Jimdog


text sent lowko!!


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

EXCANDALOW said:


> text sent lowko!!


Another one Jose?

:wow:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

no es para mi!!
im broke !!


Aztlan_Exile said:


> Another one Jose?
> 
> :wow:


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

T.T.T


----------



## chrisgride (Jun 16, 2010)

Couple questions regarding the top on my '59 rag: 
The top was replaced by the original owner and is so damn tight that it takes two strong guys to latch it shut, almost feels like I'm damaging it everytime it's put up, also, being a white top replaced quite a while ago, it's really dirty and I'm thinking it might be too far gone to clean. 

Any suggestions? I'm thinking to just save myself the grief and replace the top with a brand new one.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

chrisgride said:


> Couple questions regarding the top on my '59 rag:
> The top was replaced by the original owner and is so damn tight that it takes two strong guys to latch it shut, almost feels like I'm damaging it everytime it's put up, also, being a white top replaced quite a while ago, it's really dirty and I'm thinking it might be too far gone to clean.
> 
> Any suggestions? I'm thinking to just save myself the grief and replace the top with a brand new one.


Common problem on 58-64 rags after new top is intalled. 

No simple solution.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

chrisgride said:


> Couple questions regarding the top on my '59 rag:
> The top was replaced by the original owner and is so damn tight that it takes two strong guys to latch it shut, almost feels like I'm damaging it everytime it's put up, also, being a white top replaced quite a while ago, it's really dirty and I'm thinking it might be too far gone to clean.
> 
> Any suggestions? I'm thinking to just save myself the grief and replaceese the top with a brand new one.


Does it latch easier with the doors open? If it's the same she might bee too tight, just my 2 cents


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Cruise night in Seattle  It was nice to see show cars like tha '59 and '57 cruising tha whole route :worship:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

chrisgride said:


> Couple questions regarding the top on my '59 rag:
> The top was replaced by the original owner and is so damn tight that it takes two strong guys to latch it shut, almost feels like I'm damaging it everytime it's put up, also, being a white top replaced quite a while ago, it's really dirty and I'm thinking it might be too far gone to clean.
> 
> Any suggestions? I'm thinking to just save myself the grief and replace the top with a brand new one.


WHAT I DO SO I DONT HAVE A HARD TIME LACTCHING THE TOPS ON SOME OF MY RIDES IS... I PULL THE CAR OUT OF THE GARAGE PUT THE TOP UP AND LET IT SIT IN THE SUN FOR A WHILE.... I FIND THE TOPS TO STREACH A LIL BETTER WHEN THEIR WARM OR HOT, ITS USUALLY EASYER FOR ME DOING IT THAT WAY!!!


----------



## chrisgride (Jun 16, 2010)

MR.59 said:


> Does it latch easier with the doors open? If it's the same she might bee too tight, just my 2 cents


I think I've only tried latching it with both doors open, there's about a two inch gap that needs to be closed, usually takes two people to close it.


----------



## chrisgride (Jun 16, 2010)

13OZKAR said:


> WHAT I DO SO I DONT HAVE A HARD TIME LACTCHING THE TOPS ON SOME OF MY RIDES IS... I PULL THE CAR OUT OF THE GARAGE PUT THE TOP UP AND LET IT SIT IN THE SUN FOR A WHILE.... I FIND THE TOPS TO STREACH A LIL BETTER WHEN THEIR WARM OR HOT, ITS USUALLY EASYER FOR ME DOING IT THAT WAY!!!


That's a really damn good idea! I'm gonna try that as soon as there's a hot day...... Being in Canada though, it rarely gets hot here, lol. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## chrisgride (Jun 16, 2010)

Any tips for cleaning the top? It's supposed to be white, but it's more of a yellow-brown with dirtier spots throughout. I've tried using heavy detergents like bleach and ammonia based cleaners (I know it's not recommended) with no luck.


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

TTT


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

chrisgride said:


> I think I've only tried latching it with both doors open, there's about a two inch gap that needs to be closed, usually takes two people to close it.


THAT`S SOUNDS TOO BIG OF A GAP, CLOSE BOTH DOORS AND CHECK IT.
BUT TRY IT OUTSIDE IN THE SUN, LIKE OSCAR SAID


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

13OZKAR said:


> WHAT I DO SO I DONT HAVE A HARD TIME LACTCHING THE TOPS ON SOME OF MY RIDES IS... I PULL THE CAR OUT OF THE GARAGE PUT THE TOP UP AND LET IT SIT IN THE SUN FOR A WHILE.... I FIND THE TOPS TO STREACH A LIL BETTER WHEN THEIR WARM OR HOT, ITS USUALLY EASYER FOR ME DOING IT THAT WAY!!!


AGREED!!
WHEN I GET HOME AFTER DRIVING WITH TOP DOWN FOR HOURS I PUT THE TOP UP AND DONT LATCH IT TILL A FEW DAYS LATER LET IT STRETCHED!!!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

chrisgride said:


> Any tips for cleaning the top? It's supposed to be white, but it's more of a yellow-brown with dirtier spots throughout. I've tried using heavy detergents like bleach and ammonia based cleaners (I know it's not recommended) with no luck.


DONT KNOW IF YOU HAVE THIS I CANADA BUT I USE OIL EATER SPRAY FROM COSTCO!!
AND RINSE IT REALLY GOOD!!
MIGHT NOT BE THE BEST IDEA BUT WORKS FOR ME!!


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

chrisgride said:


> I think I've only tried latching it with both doors open, there's about a two inch gap that needs to be closed, usually takes two people to close it.


I suppose you dont have the rear side windows up, but if you do it might help bringing them down before you put the top up. 
The top was real tight on my 64 rag, but not like two inches...Thats crazy.


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

heartofthacity said:


> Cruise night in Seattle  It was nice to see show cars like tha '59 and '57 cruising tha whole route :worship:


Real nice!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

EXCANDALOW said:


> DONT KNOW IF YOU HAVE THIS I CANADA BUT I USE OIL EATER SPRAY FROM COSTCO!!
> AND RINSE IT REALLY GOOD!!
> MIGHT NOT BE THE BEST IDEA BUT WORKS FOR ME!!


 HEY I CLEAN MINE WITH (JAVON ZOTE OH JAVON ARIEL) AL ESTILO "MICHUUUACANO"...:biggrin:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

13OZKAR said:


> HEY I CLEAN MINE WITH (JAVON ZOTE OH JAVON ARIEL) AL ESTILO "MICHUUUACANO"...:biggrin:


LOL


----------



## chrisgride (Jun 16, 2010)

^^Thanks for the tips guys! I'll keep posted on my progress with the top, I'll be sure to post pics of my car as well even though it looks like a bucket compared to some rag 9's that I've seen on here.


----------



## chrisgride (Jun 16, 2010)

In Vancouver BC couple weeks ago:


----------



## 2BSTYLE (Apr 28, 2010)

Martian said:


>


 nice pics


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

LONG SHOT but i need a SOLID OG trunk floor from a 59-60 Impala anyone got one or can help me out?


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

^^dope :thumbsup: wanna sign my copy?? :biggrin:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

2BSTYLE said:


> nice pics


Any pics of your 59? 



rightwire said:


>


Badass! Are you taking it to vegas this year?


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

chrisgride said:


> In Vancouver BC couple weeks ago:


Thats yours? Looking real good!
Is that a Foxcraft continental kit?


----------



## chrisgride (Jun 16, 2010)

Wizzard said:


> Thats yours? Looking real good!
> Is that a Foxcraft continental kit?


Thanks! Yeah, that's my '59, picked it up a year ago in Edmonton Alberta from the original owner. I'm not sure who makes the continental kit, but it's the extended bumper "aftermarket" style kit that I'm getting rid of once I save up the cash. I like the look of the factory style kit a lot better, plus the kit on it now makes the car look like it has a boat deck in the back.


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

Wizzard said:


> Any pics of your 59?
> 
> Badass! Are you taking it to vegas this year?


i dont think so


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)

rightwire said:


> http://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp140/rightwire59/1209-
> lrmp-16-o1959-chevrolet-impala-convertiblespare-tire.jpg


YOUR 59 IS RIDICULOUS! !!!!


----------



## Erik64SS (Oct 22, 2005)

IIMPALAA said:


>


Cool pic!!!


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

585960 said:


> YOUR 59 IS RIDICULOUS! !!!!


:yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.IMP (Jul 22, 2005)

Trailmasters for sale cheap!

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/32-v...1959-trailmaster-spotlights.html#post15779806


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

Anyone know what the timing should be set on a 1959, 348 engine? I took the tripower off and added a four barrel carb and it runs perfect with great idle but its running a bit hot and suspect the timing. What do you guys think? Would the timing cause it to run hot? Anyone have a 1959 shop manual? Can you please look up the timing specs?

Thanks inadvance.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## MR.IMP (Jul 22, 2005)

Og 59 A/C set up for sale of anyone is looking for one

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/32-v...42827-rare-1959-chevy-impala-og-c-set-up.html


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

rightwire said:


>


:fool2:


----------



## 2BSTYLE (Apr 28, 2010)

rightwire said:


>


:worship:


----------



## 2BSTYLE (Apr 28, 2010)

Wizzard said:


> Any pics of your 59?
> 
> SOON HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## L4YNLO (Sep 25, 2010)

rightwire said:


>


This 59 is so SICK you shouldn't be allowed to post these pics up... I lost my shit when I got my LRM and see it. :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

lookskiller and the car too:thumbsup::thumbsup:


rightwire said:


>


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

http://www.gaaclassiccars.com/index.php/available-cars/215-1959-chevrolet-impala someone told me about this . Thought would share


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

the GRINCH said:


> http://www.gaaclassiccars.com/index.php/available-cars/215-1959-chevrolet-impala someone told me about this . Thought would share


I'm curious what did it go do?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Brent I'm sure this is a car that I tried to buy many years ago the owner
was not well & I spoke to his wife about it. If I remember correctly he had
his license suspended in 58 took delivery of the 59, could not drive it as
he had no license, and by the time he had his license reinstated bought a
truck & never drove the 59. From what I was told in his waning years he
would open his garage door sit on a chair by the 59 and visit with friends
that would come by to look at the car. It is the real deal. A friend of a
friend bought it for I believe $150K years ago. I should have stayed on it
but didn't.

a friend of mine emailed me that when i showed him the link


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

rag61 said:


> I'm curious what did it go do?





Mr Impala said:


> Brent I'm sure this is a car that I tried to buy many years ago the owner
> was not well & I spoke to his wife about it. If I remember correctly he had
> his license suspended in 58 took delivery of the 59, could not drive it as
> he had no license, and by the time he had his license reinstated bought a
> ...


i met the owner now friday and he was hinting he wanted $200k. The big talk here was that Rick Hendrick was going to buy it but the owner of the auction also said F that cause he had $$ to so was going to be a battle with them 2. its sold at 5 today but hadnt heard what it went for yet. there was news paper articals in the car that had info on the OG owner saying he had turned down $75k in 1991 (thats when paper was from) and was sure the same guy was going to offer $100k then!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

IMO its not worth $200k if i was a billionaire then yes i would have it and many cars but really u could have 2-3 rags for that restored to better then new 2012 standards. car is very cool but not worth that much to me. also lets you really see that the cars werent that nice back then. all these OG restos now are really WAY better then chevy did em in 59


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

Some pics i took of the car


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

good pics gsxr.. very cool car.. needs to be put in a museum


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

2BSTYLE said:


> Wizzard said:
> 
> 
> > Any pics of your 59?
> ...


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

YOU MEAN THE FLOORS AREN`T BRIGHT RED OXIDE?


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

graham said:


> good pics gsxr.. very cool car.. needs to be put in a museum


thanks



MR.59 said:


> YOU MEAN THE FLOORS AREN`T BRIGHT RED OXIDE?


there oxide with some undercoating


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

That 59 needs to be in a museum


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

kandychromegsxr said:


> thanks
> 
> 
> there oxide with some undercoating


yeah but there not the bright oxide guys paint the bottom of the cars.
this 59 should be a template of how a original 59 should look like


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

MR.59 said:


> yeah but there not the bright oxide guys paint the bottom of the cars.
> this 59 should be a template of how a original 59 should look like



hahahah you're right Mr.59.
although that is whole other can of worms!!

all these cars that are so OVER restored with those perfect red oxide floors!! I think it looks good... but they never came that nice!!


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

MR.59 said:


> yeah but there not the bright oxide guys paint the bottom of the cars.
> this 59 should be a template of how a original 59 should look like


I have a low mileage 60 and the underside looks like that,but I been told by"experts"who came to look at it that they never came with undercoating sprayed like that,this is interesting.


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

graham said:


> hahahah you're right Mr.59.
> although that is whole other can of worms!!
> 
> all these cars that are so OVER restored with those perfect red oxide floors!! I think it looks good... but they never came that nice!!



just saying i like "over restored" cars that car looked like the rocker needed body work were they leaded it together and i would just want a nicer car then they made em in 59


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

graham said:


> hahahah you're right Mr.59.
> although that is whole other can of worms!!
> 
> all these cars that are so OVER restored with those perfect red oxide floors!! I think it looks good... but they never came that nice!!


i want original. the only person i need to impress is myself
the whole hobby goes wrong when guys overkill a car,and it`s way to bad that an original car, is just not good enough. my 2 cents


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

kandychromegsxr said:


> just saying i like "over restored" cars that car looked like the rocker needed body work were they leaded it together and i would just want a nicer car then they made em in 59


Andrew, your right, cleaning it up is okay, but perfectly sprayed read oxide floors? 
might as well paint them and paint murals


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

lowdeville said:


> I have a low mileage 60 and the underside looks like that,but I been told by"experts"who came to look at it that they never came with undercoating sprayed like that,this is interesting.


i have owned about 10 59s that had partial under coat like that.
the experts need to do more research.
all the info can`t come from a book, or a 90 year old man that used to work at a chevy dealer way back when. my info comes from owning the cars, and crawling under them, BUT THE WESTcoast cars had the light under coat. a customer could go back to the dealer for more undercoating, that`s a known fact


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

the GRINCH said:


> http://www.gaaclassiccars.com/index.php/available-cars/215-1959-chevrolet-impala someone told me about this . Thought would share





kandychromegsxr said:


> Some pics i took of the car


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)

For Sale


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

BIGBOO475365 said:


> View attachment 519521


THT`S ONE WAVY 1/4!











J/K LOOKS REAL NICE
YOU CAN OVER KILL A PAINT JOB LIKE THAT!


----------



## MR.IMP (Jul 22, 2005)

kandychromegsxr said:


> Some pics i took of the car


Your pictures are a perfect documentation of what an og 59 should look like.
Great job homie!


----------



## MR.IMP (Jul 22, 2005)

MR.59 said:


> i have owned about 10 59s that had partial under coat like that.
> the experts need to do more research.
> all the info can`t come from a book, or a 90 year old man that used to work at a chevy dealer way back when. my info comes from owning the cars, and crawling under them, BUT THE WESTcoast cars had the light under coat. a customer could go back to the dealer for more undercoating, that`s a known fact


You're right homie, there was always exceptions and things that were added or done a little differently. They were mass produced cars with imperfections, don't get me wrong I like seeing the "better than original" cars but they never came out that perfect.


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

You guys say this but imagine building a "nut&bolt resto" that's finished looking like that? Youd be thinking what a waste of cash.

But I do agree with the point that judges shouldn't only judge according to what the "book" says


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

MR.59 said:


> i want original. the only person i need to impress is myself
> the whole hobby goes wrong when guys overkill a car,and it`s way to bad that an original car, is just not good enough. my 2 cents


I like both looks. That being said, if I came across a really nice OG car, I wouldn't change a thing.


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

MR.IMP said:


> Your pictures are a perfect documentation of what an og 59 should look like.
> Great job homie!


thats why i took em one of the old timers that was with me is doing a og 59 rag and there all about having the correct markings etc etc.


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

kandychromegsxr said:


> thats why i took em one of the old timers that was with me is doing a og 59 rag and there all about having the correct markings etc etc.


 YOU NEED TO DOCUMENT WITH PICTURES CARS LIKE THESE
THE MORE TIME THAT PASSES ON,,,,,,,, THESE CARS ARE GONE, OR GO TO A PART OF THE GLOBE THAT WE CAN NEVER SEE THEM AGAIN
I HAD A 16K MILE 76 LANDAU, CAR STILL SMELLED NEW, I SOLD IT, GOT A GREAT PRICE, BUT WHEN I LOADED IT UP ON THE TRANSPORTER, I HAD A SICK FEELING, KNOWING THAT IT WAS GOING TO A PART OF THE WORLD IT WOULD NEVER BE SEEN AGAIN.............. IT`S ALOT DIFFERENT IF A BUDDY BUYS YOUR OLD CAR, YOU KNOW YOU CAN SEE IT AROUND TOWN, BUT KNOWING IT`S GONE FOR GOOD? MAKES ME WANNA VOMIT. NEVER AGAIN


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

you're right.. they're only new once.

now the real problem is... when you have a car with such low milage, how much can you actually drive it yourself? they're nice to look at, but we all know the best part is driving them! catch 22!!


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

hey big boo, what size whitewalls and brand are those on that 59? mine are 14 560s but want a bigger whitewall look like that. if you look in the pic they are whitewalls but not that big










for a while i had guys with 50s bombs asking me how much, guess it might be for those so i might let these go to get some like yours. 

question for the 59 builders, i bought the poly body mount kit for my 59. kit came with 8 mounts and on the instructions it says one pair is for just under the firewall, another pair for the top of the rear arch, another pair where the arch goes flat again by the begining of trunk, and another pair for the tail end of the frame. again i thougth it was short but in the instructions it says 8 mounts total and even shows a picture where they go. when i crawl under there i see 4 more mounts tho, in the middle of the x frame on the sides. are those mounts as well or just supports?



















see, so the kits not short, it came like this only 8 mounts. and its not a china swapmeet kit. but i do know theres 4 more mounts on the middle of the x frame, you can even see them in theyre instruction picture. are those just supports or actual mounts?


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

well not exactly in the middle, but close to it right before frame starts to come together in the middle. you see them, theres two right on the top of the picture










the other two are on the same spot but other side of frame

you see them, where the trailing arms meet the frame


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

kandychromegsxr said:


> thats why i took em one of the old timers that was with me is doing a og 59 rag and there all about having the correct markings etc etc.


Yup....like the chalked up fire wall and orange painted exaust manifolds..etc.


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

BIGBOO475365 said:


> View attachment 519831


Bad ass....sexy black. My respects.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

UNDER THE SEAT PAN


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

graham said:


> you're right.. they're only new once.
> 
> now the real problem is... when you have a car with such low milage, how much can you actually drive it yourself? they're nice to look at, but we all know the best part is driving them! catch 22!!


I HAVE OWNED LOW MILE CARS IN THE PAST, AND I HAVE A COUPLE NOW,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, FUN TO OWN, AND CHECK OUT HOW NICE THEY ARE, BUT UNLESS YOU HAVE A NICE LARGE BUILDING TO KEEP THEM IN , AND DISPLAY THEM , THEY BECOME A PAIN IN THE ASS AFTER A WHILE


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

UnifieD Denver


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

BIGBOO475365 said:


> View attachment 519828


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

Mr Impala said:


> View attachment 519992


NOW THATS NO JOKE...:biggrin:


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

anyone have any pics of the cylinder mounting brackets in the car? I need pics of their placement from inside car and possibly from underneath. Did the rag top cars have an additional brace in floor for these brackets to bolt down to? what do guys do that replace floors, just weld them to the sheetmetal floor? can it take the stress?

thanks in advance


i was thinking, does it mount right over the floor brace that runs across from rocker to rocker and bolts to it?


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

13OZKAR said:


> NOW THATS NO JOKE...:biggrin:


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)

[
1959 convert /belair 2 door floor pan

QUOTE=westsidehydros;15799197]anyone have any pics of the cylinder mounting brackets in the car? I need pics of their placement from inside car and possibly from underneath. Did the rag top cars have an additional brace in floor for these brackets to bolt down to? what do guys do that replace floors, just weld them to the sheetmetal floor? can it take the stress?

thanks in advance

yea.. that mount to the under seat brace all cars have it 4 doors ht , convert all cars . but some cars need the floor trimed out to accept the cylinder braket


i was thinking, does it mount right over the floor brace that runs across from rocker to rocker and bolts to it?[/QUOTE]




yea.. that mount to the under seat brace all cars have it 4 doors ht , convert all cars . but some cars need the floor trimed out to accept the cylinder braket


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

MR.59 said:


> I HAVE OWNED LOW MILE CARS IN THE PAST, AND I HAVE A COUPLE NOW,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, FUN TO OWN, AND CHECK OUT HOW NICE THEY ARE, BUT UNLESS YOU HAVE A NICE LARGE BUILDING TO KEEP THEM IN , AND DISPLAY THEM , THEY BECOME A PAIN IN THE ASS AFTER A WHILE



AGREED MR.59


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

thanks for the pic mrocha1964.... i snapped one of my old 60rag

View attachment 520443


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

westsidehydros said:


> thanks for the pic mrocha1964.... i snapped one of my old 60rag
> 
> View attachment 520443


IT SHOULD AVE TH THE RECESS THAT MR.ROCHA POSTED, BUT I REMEMBER 4 THREADED HOLES,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, THAT THE THR BRACKET BOLTED TO


----------



## MR.IMP (Jul 22, 2005)

kandychromegsxr said:


> thats why i took em one of the old timers that was with me is doing a og 59 rag and there all about having the correct markings etc etc.


Chevrolet Factory


----------



## MR.IMP (Jul 22, 2005)




----------



## MR.IMP (Jul 22, 2005)

348 anyone??

Notice the Chevy Orange exhaust manifolds


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

MR.59 said:


> IT SHOULD AVE TH THE RECESS THAT MR.ROCHA POSTED, BUT I REMEMBER 4 THREADED HOLES,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, THAT THE THR BRACKET BOLTED TO



yeah, i found it. under seat floor being replaced and im not where the car is...wanted to make surethe factory floor/seat brace had the square nuts welded to it so bracket can bolt thru floor to it


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

MR.IMP said:


> 348 anyone??
> 
> Notice the Chevy Orange exhaust manifolds
> 
> View attachment 520513


Looks like the 283's exhaust were painted orange as well.


----------



## MR.IMP (Jul 22, 2005)

lowdeville said:


> Looks like the 283's exhaust were painted orange as well.


Yes they were, at least at this New York plant:


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

but how long would that orange block paint last on a manifold... figure itd burn off after couple years at least


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

westsidehydros said:


> but how long would that orange block paint last on a manifold... figure itd burn off after couple years at least


More like a couple of times, them manifolds get hot red on the freeway, paint will just burn and come off


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

It is "accepted" at a concourse show to have the exhaust manifolds painted black or coated now, even for a 1000 point car. Not correct obviously, but accepted as at alternative


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

good debate topic on a very fickle detail.
WAY too many factors determine the outcome.
I think at some point we have to come to terms with the fact that Chevrolet didn't built cars to last in their current condition for ever.
They were massed produced with cost in mind and on lots of cars it showed!

That being said.. I LOVE them regardless!!


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

GALLO 59 said:


> well not exactly in the middle, but close to it right before frame starts to come together in the middle. you see them, theres two right on the top of the picture
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Convertible mounts, extra support


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

MR.59 said:


> IT SHOULD AVE TH THE RECESS THAT MR.ROCHA POSTED, BUT I REMEMBER 4 THREADED HOLES,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, THAT THE THR BRACKET BOLTED TO


Empty your mailbox


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

Cool, thanks juic'd


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)

graham said:


> you're right.. they're only new once.
> 
> now the real problem is... when you have a car with such low milage, how much can you actually drive it yourself? they're nice to look at, but we all know the best part is driving them! catch 22!!


love this blue does any know code for this blue?


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

mrocha1964 said:


> View attachment 520315
> [
> 1959 convert /belair 2 door floor pan
> 
> ...





yea.. that mount to the under seat brace all cars have it 4 doors ht , convert all cars . but some cars need the floor trimed out to accept the cylinder braket[/QUOTE]


so i looked underneath the 60rag and see where the 4 bolts go thru the floor brace and there are 4 little square nuts welded to it... did you say that all the cars would have the nuts, just maybe not have the holes punched in the sheetmetal? ceause when i look under the couple parts cars i have none of them have those 4 nuts on brace.


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

gorgeous!!


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## 2BSTYLE (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)

westsidehydros said:


> yea.. that mount to the under seat brace all cars have it 4 doors ht , convert all cars . but some cars need the floor trimed out to accept the cylinder braket



so i looked underneath the 60rag and see where the 4 bolts go thru the floor brace and there are 4 little square nuts welded to it... did you say that all the cars would have the nuts, just maybe not have the holes punched in the sheetmetal? ceause when i look under the couple parts cars i have none of them have those 4 nuts on brace.[/QUOTE]


WhT I meant to say is the brace is there just make the holes , use regular nuts or weld them to floor..


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 520807


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

2BSTYLE said:


> View attachment 520938
> View attachment 520939
> View attachment 520940
> View attachment 520941
> ...


 NICE.:nicoderm:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/embed/futgM0AH9bY


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

IIMPALAA said:


> http://www.youtube.com/embed/futgM0AH9bY


imagine you go to valet your car and thats how they take off


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

2BSTYLE said:


> View attachment 520938
> View attachment 520939
> View attachment 520940
> View attachment 520941
> ...


Looks great man! The white interior looks clean, so does the whole car. :thumbsup:


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

IIMPALAA said:


> http://www.youtube.com/embed/futgM0AH9bY


sweet :sprint:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

westsidehydros said:


> sweet :sprint:


thanks


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

TRAFFIC 59 :thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 520807


hey that at our picnic!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

6ix5iveIMP said:


> TRAFFIC 59 :thumbsup:


looks good all red


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

IIMPALAA said:


> http://www.youtube.com/embed/futgM0AH9bY


That's what's up !


----------



## ＡＫＩＲＡ (Feb 18, 2012)

*VENT I PANE*


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

ＡＫＩＲＡ;15822747 said:


> View attachment 523227
> View attachment 523228



Clean


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 523353


I LOVE HARDTOPS! THESE CARS LOOK LIKE THEY DESIGNED AS A HARDTOP, THEN MADE THE VERT TO HAVE A 2nd CAR LINE. BUT 58/59/60/61 HARDTOPS FITS THE BODY SHAPE


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

MR.59 said:


> I LOVE HARDTOPS! THESE CARS LOOK LIKE THEY DESIGNED AS A HARDTOP, THEN MADE THE VERT TO HAVE A 2nd CAR LINE. BUT 58/59/60/61 HARDTOPS FITS THE BODY SHAPE


:thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

2BSTYLE said:


> View attachment 520938
> View attachment 520939
> View attachment 520940
> View attachment 520941
> ...


THEY CHANGED THE INTERIOR??? "THE FORMULA"


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

13OZKAR said:


> THEY CHANGED THE INTERIOR??? "THE FORMULA"


tambien era tuyo oscar?
:facepalm:


----------



## Erik64SS (Oct 22, 2005)

Can anybody tell me - or recomment - a good supplier for 59 Impala parts?


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

13OZKAR said:


> THEY CHANGED THE INTERIOR??? "THE FORMULA"


White interior


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)

For sale in pomona this weekend>


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

EXCANDALOW said:


> tambien era tuyo oscar?
> :facepalm:


:rofl:... NO PERO ERA DE UN MAYA DE A QUI DONDE VIVO, ES EL QUE PRIMERO LO ARMO... NO ME GUSTAN LOS HARD TOPS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

13OZKAR said:


> :rofl:... NO PERO ERA DE UN MAYA DE A QUI DONDE VIVO, ES EL QUE PRIMERO LO ARMO... NO ME GUSTAN LOS HARD TOPS!!! :biggrin:


Guatemalteco?


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

Erik64SS said:


> Can anybody tell me - or recomment - a good supplier for 59 Impala parts?


probably anyone in this thread... what are you looking for?


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

locorider said:


> Guatemalteco?


:no:, MAYA..........................................................................te!


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

rollindeep408 said:


> That's what's up !



:thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


>


 NICE :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

IIMPALAA said:


> http://www.youtube.com/embed/futgM0AH9bY


Now, thats what im talking about :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 2BSTYLE (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

EXCANDALOW said:


>




Cleannnnnn


----------



## kilo1965 (Sep 17, 2008)

Anybody got original paint color chart for 59 verts?


----------



## Erik64SS (Oct 22, 2005)

westsidehydros said:


> probably anyone in this thread... what are you looking for?






























And all kind of other stuff


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

that stuff looks familiar...


----------



## kilo1965 (Sep 17, 2008)

I'll take trunk pan. And floors if available.


----------



## Erik64SS (Oct 22, 2005)

westsidehydros said:


> that stuff looks familiar...


Just borrowed for example


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

white quarters are being used  but rest should be up for sale soon... i have no idea how to ship somthing that big though:dunno:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

westsidehydros said:


> white quarters are being used  but rest should be up for sale soon... i have no idea how to ship somthing that big though:dunno:


can be real ez if he already has a shipper in mind.


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


>


anybody have any more pics of this one?

colour is sic


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

*LAY IT LOW LINK SHOWS N EVENTS 

** FAMILY FIRST 2nd ANNUAL SHOW N SHINE **


FACEBOOK EVENT PAGE LINK 
**https://www.facebook.com/events/222526514532760* ​


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

2BSTYLE said:


> View attachment 525414


CLEAN.....


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

leg46y said:


> anybody have any more pics of this one?
> 
> colour is sic


if its gothic gold i have a gallon of it for sale in ppg dbu 

these ar enow on ebay


----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)




----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

mrocha1964 said:


> View attachment 529422
> View attachment 529417
> View attachment 529419
> View attachment 529420


:fool2:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

MR.59 said:


> I LOVE HARDTOPS! THESE CARS LOOK LIKE THEY DESIGNED AS A HARDTOP, THEN MADE THE VERT TO HAVE A 2nd CAR LINE. BUT 58/59/60/61 HARDTOPS FITS THE BODY SHAPE


Agree, I would never say no to a 59 vert but I wanted a hardtop because of the body lines. 
The roof flows well with the rest of the car.


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

mrocha1964 said:


> View attachment 529422
> View attachment 529417
> View attachment 529419
> View attachment 529420


Very nice!


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

mrocha1964 said:


> View attachment 529422
> View attachment 529417
> View attachment 529419
> View attachment 529420


This is not fare!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

mrocha1964 said:


> View attachment 529422
> View attachment 529417
> View attachment 529419
> View attachment 529420


IS THAT THE WHITE ONE FROM CANADA?


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

mrocha1964 said:


> View attachment 529422
> View attachment 529417
> View attachment 529419
> View attachment 529420


yeeeaaahhh


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)




----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

MR.59 said:


> IS THAT THE WHITE ONE FROM CANADA?


no, this one is the one thats hit on the front driver side, seems like a good car Mr Rocha, nice come up again :thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

mrocha1964 said:


> View attachment 529422
> View attachment 529417
> View attachment 529419
> View attachment 529420


:wow:


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

MR.59 said:


>


TTT


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)




----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

.... SHINGON!


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

mrocha1964 said:


> View attachment 529422
> View attachment 529417
> View attachment 529419
> View attachment 529420


:wow:


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

Anyone have mounting hardware for 12x60 foxcrafts for sale?


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

mrocha1964 said:


> View attachment 529422
> View attachment 529417
> View attachment 529419
> View attachment 529420


Man my 59 looks dead on the hard top in your driveway nice collection man


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

TTT


----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)

no joke said:


> no, this one is the one thats hit on the front driver side, seems like a good car Mr Rocha, nice come up again :thumbsup:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

NEED A DRIVERSIDE REAR FULL QUARTER,I DONT EVEN KNOW WHAT THEY GO FOR,I SEEN SOME FOR A DECENT PRICE AND SOME AND THE SUPER HIGH END


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

64 CRAWLING said:


> NEED A DRIVERSIDE REAR FULL QUARTER,I DONT EVEN KNOW WHAT THEY GO FOR,I SEEN SOME FOR A DECENT PRICE AND SOME AND THE SUPER HIGH END



View attachment 532758


the blue one in top corner will be for sale soon. it will still need a couple patches on lower parts...witch they make... but if your full quarter is crunched, it would be perfect.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

westsidehydros said:


> View attachment 532758
> 
> 
> the blue one in top corner will be for sale soon. it will still need a couple patches on lower parts...witch they make... but if your full quarter is crunched, it would be perfect.


how soon? yea mines is trashed from the front under the quarter window on down


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

64 CRAWLING said:


> NEED A DRIVERSIDE REAR FULL QUARTER,I DONT EVEN KNOW WHAT THEY GO FOR,I SEEN SOME FOR A DECENT PRICE AND SOME AND THE SUPER HIGH END


I`M ALL OUT OF FULL 1/4`S SOLD MY LAST PAIR A MONTH AGO


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

westsidehydros said:


> View attachment 532758
> 
> 
> the blue one in top corner will be for sale soon. it will still need a couple patches on lower parts...witch they make... but if your full quarter is crunched, it would be perfect.


THOSE WHITE ONES LOOK FAMILAR


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

View attachment 533148


:dunno:

:biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

View attachment 533155


:dunno:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:worship:


----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)

westsidehydros said:


> View attachment 533155
> 
> 
> :dunno:



Baller!!!


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

64 CRAWLING said:


> :cheesy:


i have a full drivers quarter still


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Mr Impala said:


> i have a full drivers quarter still


or maybe i have a passenger lol i cant remember anymore


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

Mr Impala said:


> i have a full drivers quarter still


I KNOW YOU TOLD ME YOU CANT SHIP IT CUZ ITS TO BIG:tears:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

64 CRAWLING said:


> I KNOW YOU TOLD ME YOU CANT SHIP IT CUZ ITS TO BIG:tears:


CUT IT UP


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

westsidehydros said:


> View attachment 533148
> 
> 
> :dunno:
> ...


 YOU DID A GREAT JOB, GLAD YOUR MAKING PROGRESS WITH THEM THINGS,,,,,,,,,,THEY ONLY SAT OVER HERE 12 OR 15 YEARS


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

MR.59 said:


> CUT IT UP


ARE THOSE FULL QUARTERS YOU SHIPPED TO WESTSIDEHYDROS??


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

64 CRAWLING said:


> ARE THOSE FULL QUARTERS YOU SHIPPED TO WESTSIDEHYDROS??


THOSE WERE 1 OF THE 2 SETS I HAD. HIS WERE THE BEST ONES, THE WHOLE REAR END OF THE SAME CAR, EVERY SPOT WELD DRILLED OUT!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

WOW THATS GREAT WORK,HOW WAS THE WHOLE THING SHIPPED TO NY?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

64 CRAWLING said:


> WOW THATS GREAT WORK,HOW WAS THE WHOLE THING SHIPPED TO NY?


car trailer


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

years ago i used to get them thu fedex, the whole 1/4 panel!
nobody carries anything large now, if it`s bigger than a fender, they give you truck frieght fees.
but the 1/4`s i had, all were local cali parts so real dry. nobody wanted them things 15 years ago


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

64 CRAWLING said:


> WOW THATS GREAT WORK,HOW WAS THE WHOLE THING SHIPPED TO NY?


yeah, i lucked out. A member on here, danny, happened to be going from cali to ohio, and i paid him, and a lil extra to come further and bring em up here. I had to buy a 63 rag frame to make it worth his trip, but its allways good to have one of those around too :rofl:

mr 59 hooked me up and made sure everything was on the up and up and parts made it here. They are def too big for regular shipping and i felt safer knowing that a chevy guy was gunna deleiver them anyways.

the quarters are only mocked up in those pics. they are off car and car was sandblasted to take care of the hidden rust behind them...well not so hidden, shit was plain rotted !! once everything underneath is solid, we'll put em back on.

i've got alot of $ in just those quarters alone, but ya know what... how can you go wrong, fixing a chevy with parts from a chevy. when its done, you'll never be able to tell. ...and i'm over the $ and on to better things


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

That color of green on that 59 is nice


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

westsidehydros said:


> yeah, i lucked out. A member on here, danny, happened to be going from cali to ohio, and i paid him, and a lil extra to come further and bring em up here. I had to buy a 63 rag frame to make it worth his trip, but its allways good to have one of those around too :rofl:
> 
> mr 59 hooked me up and made sure everything was on the up and up and parts made it here. They are def too big for regular shipping and i felt safer knowing that a chevy guy was gunna deleiver them anyways.
> 
> ...


guess it worked out great for you then homie,i def understand i been looking all over the states for parts cars but only came up with 4 doors,as you know those skins are not complete,it would of helped me if the rear of the quarter was in worst shape but my front of the quarter needs the most attention so really need a full 1,but hope i can work out a deal with cough cough ..brent lol and i can start on my body work,really need that back end section metal where the taillights and lisence plate is at


----------



## kilo1965 (Sep 17, 2008)

Nice color on the 59. Is that a OG color green?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

westsidehydros;
mr 59 hooked me up and made sure everything was on the up and up and parts made it here.
i've got alot of $ in just those quarters alone said:


> YOU KNOW WHAT YOU PAID ON THEM 1/4`S,,,,,THE LAST SET I HAD WERE NOT AS NICE, CUT OFF, LIL RUST, I SOLD THEM FOR MORE THAN YOU PAID..... I GUESS THERE REALLY IS NO PARTS OUT THERE TO BUY,,,,,THIS GUY WAS LOOKING, BUT COMING UP EMPTY. TILL HE FOUND MINE, HE DROVE THROUGH THE NIGHT TO PIC THEM UP


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

good parts arnt cheap and cheap parts arn...ah man fuck cheap parts !!! these are 59s !!!!


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

westsidehydros said:


> good parts arnt cheap and cheap parts arn...ah man fuck cheap parts !!! these are 59s !!!!


IT`S JUST NOT OUT THERE ANY MORE, WHO`S CUTTING UP DRY HARDTOP FOR PARTS? 15 YEARS AGO, YOU COULD FIND A SHELL TO CUT, NOW SHELLS ARE BEING BUILT


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

MR.59 said:


> IT`S JUST NOT OUT THERE ANY MORE, WHO`S CUTTING UP DRY HARDTOP FOR PARTS? 15 YEARS AGO, YOU COULD FIND A SHELL TO CUT, NOW SHELLS ARE BEING BUILT


:yes:


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

MR.59 said:


> IT`S JUST NOT OUT THERE ANY MORE, WHO`S CUTTING UP DRY HARDTOP FOR PARTS? 15 YEARS AGO, YOU COULD FIND A SHELL TO CUT, NOW SHELLS ARE BEING BUILT


Very true. Its getting harder to find good clean parts.


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

Anyone need these? 12x60 foxcraft pm me.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

MR.59 said:


> IT`S JUST NOT OUT THERE ANY MORE, WHO`S CUTTING UP DRY HARDTOP FOR PARTS? 15 YEARS AGO, YOU COULD FIND A SHELL TO CUT, NOW SHELLS ARE BEING BUILT


unless there 2 dr post cars even those are getting hard to fnd,some of these companies need to start making more sheetmetal for the 59s


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

64 CRAWLING said:


> unless there 2 dr post cars even those are getting hard to fnd,some of these companies need to start making more sheetmetal for the 59s


NO NEED TO RESORT TO CHING-CHANG PARTS,,,,,,,,,,IF YOU WERE CLOSER YOU WOULD HAVE HAD YOUR 1/4 BUY NOW


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

and a trunk lol i know man wished i was still out there but o well its going to get done regardless but its just going to be a lil more difficult


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

FUNKSTERGROOVES said:


> Anyone need these? 12x60 foxcraft pm me.


pm sent


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

64 CRAWLING said:


> and a trunk lol i know man wished i was still out there but o well its going to get done regardless but its just going to be a lil more difficult


Tell me about it!
:facepalm:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

the west coast is the best place to build 59s lol


----------



## USMC59 (Dec 14, 2010)

From earlier today, getting ready for the Torres Empire show!


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

64 CRAWLING said:


> guess it worked out great for you then homie,i def understand i been looking all over the states for parts cars but only came up with 4 doors,as you know those skins are not complete,it would of helped me if the rear of the quarter was in worst shape but my front of the quarter needs the most attention so really need a full 1,but hope i can work out a deal with cough cough ..brent lol and i can start on my body work,really need that back end section metal where the taillights and lisence plate is at


Where you located?


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

X2 what he said ^^^


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

im in georgia :dunno:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

Ill message you on Face book as soon as I close a deal on the rag.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:thumbsup:


----------



## osegura (May 24, 2011)

artkrime said:


> From earlier today, getting ready for the Torres Empire show!


beutiful car Gernan good luck on sunday


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

64 CRAWLING said:


> :thumbsup:


skim has to be able to transport a 1/4 on th rail roadsystem
hit him up i think he still works there


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

MR.59 said:


> skim has to be able to transport a 1/4 on th rail roadsystem
> hit him up i think he still works there


Try uship.com. I had a roof from Phoenix AZ shipped to DFW TX for $150. The guy picked it up Sunday from Hector "Sand1" around 4pm. It was at my house the next day around 4pm.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

hey good looking out guys,ima look into that now!!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

Catalyzed said:


> Ill message you on Face book as soon as I *close a deal on the rag*.


*JUAT!!
PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN!!
*


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

64 CRAWLING said:


> :thumbsup:


whats the size of the 1/4 panel? if you wrap it in a blanket or cardboard, you can send it through greyhound. we just sent a 71 chevy c10 seat to new mexico, so if its around that size theyll take it. just have someone waiting for it when it gets there. i tried to do it before and send one to arizona but they tripped and said to wrap it in a blanket or cardboard so it looks boxed. did it with this seat, left the grayhound by downtown LA got to new mexico just fine. and it was a pretty big seat, rails and all. im sure you can get grayhound to take it, just the hassle of wrapping it and having to wait for the bus to leave and the guy picking it up to wait for it to arrive. but if they took that seat, theyll take anything but youre paying for a seat on that bus, the 1/4 panel is the "luggage"


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

artkrime said:


> From earlier today, getting ready for the Torres Empire show!


Cuanto?

I mean, Nice Ride!!! (im a see it In person at the show )


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

GALLO 59 said:


> whats the size of the 1/4 panel? if you wrap it in a blanket or cardboard, you can send it through greyhound. we just sent a 71 chevy c10 seat to new mexico, so if its around that size theyll take it. just have someone waiting for it when it gets there. i tried to do it before and send one to arizona but they tripped and said to wrap it in a blanket or cardboard so it looks boxed. did it with this seat, left the grayhound by downtown LA got to new mexico just fine. and it was a pretty big seat, rails and all. im sure you can get grayhound to take it, just the hassle of wrapping it and having to wait for the bus to leave and the guy picking it up to wait for it to arrive. but if they took that seat, theyll take anything but youre paying for a seat on that bus, the 1/4 panel is the "luggage"


a full quarter panel is too long for greyhounds requirments... its about 2 feet longer than the seat


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

64 CRAWLING said:


> hey good looking out guys,ima look into that now!!


Have you seen the tv show shipping wars? Uship is the website they use when bidding against each other. It's cool cause you don't have to exchange cash so you don't get setup! Plus you don't give them the fund transfer code until you receive your items. The guy that delivered my roof had a big rock crawler jeep and some antiques on a trailer headed to Dallas. He outbid everyone else (lowest bid) so he could cover fuel
cost. He just put his luggage in his truck and put the roof in the bed. The hardest part was creating the web account. Which was like any other web account you create. You can set your price or you can base it off weight and length and let them bid away. I think mine started off at $600 and I ended at $150. It was kind of cool seeing a cost go down for once!


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

thats prettty cool


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

ShakeRoks said:


> Have you seen the tv show shipping wars? Uship is the website they use when bidding against each other. It's cool cause you don't have to exchange cash so you don't get setup! Plus you don't give them the fund transfer code until you receive your items. The guy that delivered my roof had a big rock crawler jeep and some antiques on a trailer headed to Dallas. He outbid everyone else (lowest bid) so he could cover fuel
> cost. He just put his luggage in his truck and put the roof in the bed. The hardest part was creating the web account. Which was like any other web account you create. You can set your price or you can base it off weight and length and let them bid away. I think mine started off at $600 and I ended at $150. It was kind of cool seeing a cost go down for once!


wow at 600,what happends if the price dont go down,you stck at paying that price?


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

64 CRAWLING said:


> wow at 600,what happends if the price dont go down,you stck at paying that price?


No. You can take it down. It may take a couple of days to get the price your looking for. You set the auction dates, pick up date and delivery date. They have between those days to bid. Or you can set your price. If someone is willing to pick it up at that cost then your good. When you post from and to zip codes you can view what else needs to be picked up and delivered in that area. That's how they make the money, multiple loads to same destination. You can become a hauler as well. For instance, say your going to pick up a beautiful rag top '59 you just bought. Your new enclosed car hauler is empty so why not haul a load close to where your car is to help with fuel. As long as you can manage your time it could be done.


----------



## USMC59 (Dec 14, 2010)

Video from today @ Torres Show


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

first off let me start bt saying, i am in no way hating or talking shit, just on observation with a question. I have noticed on alot of the 59 rags (and impalas in general) that the top of door/fender gap is usually nice but the bottom of door "sticks out"... jus a lil bit. Right at the corner where the quarter/rocker/door edge all meet. I'm asuming its just the way these cars where made? I know they didnt fit half as good as we make them do now... just curious. you can see it a lil at the :40 sec mark of the video.


----------



## USMC59 (Dec 14, 2010)

Booty Shot!


----------



## USMC59 (Dec 14, 2010)

westsidehydros said:


> first off let me start bt saying, i am in no way hating or talking shit, just on observation with a question. I have noticed on alot of the 59 rags (and impalas in general) that the top of door/fender gap is usually nice but the bottom of door "sticks out"... jus a lil bit. Right at the corner where the quarter/rocker/door edge all meet. I'm asuming its just the way these cars where made? I know they didnt fit half as good as we make them do now... just curious. you can see it a lil at the :40 sec mark of the video.


Excellent question, maybe someone with more knowledge can chime in. My homies 64 rag has this as well. From my knowledge and experience, I think it might have something to do with the quality of production. Back then more things were done manually compared to modern day cars, where a part from one car will fit exactly the same way on another. Thats why the even from factory they had to use shims like on the fenders for example.

Also, it could something to do with the shape, age and wear on the doors which may cause the door skins to loose some of it's shape.


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

westsidehydros said:


> first off let me start bt saying, i am in no way hating or talking shit, just on observation with a question. I have noticed on alot of the 59 rags (and impalas in general) that the top of door/fender gap is usually nice but the bottom of door "sticks out"... jus a lil bit. Right at the corner where the quarter/rocker/door edge all meet. I'm asuming its just the way these cars where made? I know they didnt fit half as good as we make them do now... just curious. you can see it a lil at the :40 sec mark of the video.


I've noticed that more often than not. I always wondered if that was common after replacing rockers. I'm curious even more now. Like you said I'm definately not hating, I have no grounds to hate with my rust bucket!


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Just got my frame today ....... Can't wait to get more progress . Best thread on layitlow right here


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

artkrime said:


> Excellent question, maybe someone with more knowledge can chime in. My homies 64 rag has this as well. From my knowledge and experience, I think it might have something to do with the quality of production. Back then more things were done manually compared to modern day cars, where a part from one car will fit exactly the same way on another. Thats why the even from factory they had to use shims like on the fenders for example.
> 
> Also, it could something to do with the shape, age and wear on the doors which may cause the door skins to loose some of it's shape.


 A LITTLE TWEEKING BEFORE PAINT GOES A LONG WAY, AND INSTALL ALL THE DOOR LOCKS AND DOOR RUBBERS BERFORE, SO YOU WON`T HAVE A SUPRISE AFTER IT PAINTED
NO DISRESPECT INTENDED TO ANYONE


----------



## USMC59 (Dec 14, 2010)

MR.59 said:


> A LITTLE TWEEKING BEFORE PAINT GOES A LONG WAY, AND INSTALL ALL THE DOOR LOCKS AND DOOR RUBBERS BERFORE, SO YOU WON`T HAVE A SUPRISE AFTER IT PAINTED
> NO DISRESPECT INTENDED TO ANYONE


It would certainly take care of it. However, I am curious as to why the doors loose it's shape? Could it be they might be doors off another 59 used as donors? or just age? I see this on alot of old cars.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

artkrime said:


> It would certainly take care of it. However, I am curious as to why the doors loose it's shape? Could it be they might be doors off another 59 used as donors? or just age? I see this on alot of old cars.


NICE OG DOORS DON`T LOOSE THERE SHAPE, HINGES MIGHT WARE OUT, BUT A STEEL DOOR STAYS THE SAME.


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

rollindeep408 said:


> Just got my frame today ....... Can't wait to get more progress . Best thread on layitlow right here


:thumbsup:
Post pics!


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

artkrime said:


> Video from today @ Torres Show


Props! Beautiful rag my friend.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

FUNKSTERGROOVES said:


> Props! Beautiful rag my friend.


THAT IS A BADAZZ 59, LOVE THAT BLUE


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

FUNKSTERGROOVES said:


> Props! Beautiful rag my friend.


:yes:


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

hells yeah... i' might seriously kill someone to have that blue 59 rag...or lose a testical...whatever...its fuckin nice


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Just came back from setting up at the convention center and that blue 59 rag is even more beautiful in person


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

westcoastlowrider said:


> Just came back from setting up at the convention center and that blue 59 rag is even more beautiful in person


I`LL TAKE A LOOK TOMORROW


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

MR.59 said:


> I`LL TAKE A LOOK TOMORROW


X2


----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)

TTT


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

MR.59 said:


> THAT IS A BADAZZ 59, LOVE THAT BLUE


When my son seen it he was like "dad, you have to paint ours the same as that"! His favorite color is blue. He's got pictures on his phone telling people I'm painting it that color! He's gonna be mad when it comes home green.


----------



## juICE805 (Jan 30, 2010)

artkrime said:


> Booty Shot!


:thumbsup: CLEAN


----------



## juICE805 (Jan 30, 2010)

FUNKSTERGROOVES said:


> Props! Beautiful rag my friend.


:thumbsup:


----------



## juICE805 (Jan 30, 2010)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 533255
> View attachment 533256


:thumbsup:


----------



## juICE805 (Jan 30, 2010)

dukecityrider said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## juICE805 (Jan 30, 2010)

IIMPALAA said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## juICE805 (Jan 30, 2010)

artkrime said:


> From earlier today, getting ready for the Torres Empire show!


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## TRY ME (Oct 15, 2010)

mrocha1964 said:


> TTT



No comment Rocha


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

westcoastlowrider said:


> Just came back from setting up at the convention center and that blue 59 rag is even more beautiful in person


loads of of kick azz cars there,,,,,,,,,,,,,,just got back.
sorry , no pics, realized i had no camera when i got there:tears:


----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)

TRY ME said:


> No comment Rocha


Its a nice car! I wish i owned it  Where did you find this gem 59 ?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:chuck:


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

artkrime said:


> From earlier today, getting ready for the Torres Empire show!


So how did she do at the show??!!!!


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

Any pics of 59's from the Torres show ?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

64 CRAWLING said:


> :chuck:


if that 1/4 is solid , ie (not soft or the fins are still strong, only the damage you see, , sand blastng it clean, and buy repp parts to rerepair it , , you have rust, real common areas, rust under the shield, stll common, but if the whole structure is good, save it. rule of thumb, if the wings are good , the 1/4 can be saved, these 1/4`s rust from the inside out, and start with the wings,( because no under coating was able to reach deep in the bends)
i wound`t spend thousands to buy and ship a 1/4 for that. clean it, as see what you have, then go from there


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

BIGTITO64 said:


> Any pics of 59's from the Torres show ?


forgot my camera! man it was a great show, music, nice ladys,and real nice cars, can`t beat that. (other than the some displays had live bands! sometimes too loud, distracted from the cars. but still the the whole latino vibe was all over the place


----------



## USMC59 (Dec 14, 2010)

FoolishinVegas said:


> So how did she do at the show??!!!!


Nada! I actually got more satisfaction of taking it out and showing it, I won't lie though a trophy would have been nice. However, they threw everything in the 50's together which doesn't make any sense. but for 60's they had almost every category and subcategory imaginable. Oh well...


----------



## USMC59 (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks for all the comments, I really put alot of hardwork into this 59!


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

I can only imagine how nice it must be to take a cruise down PCH with the top down.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

artkrime said:


> Nada! I actually got more satisfaction of taking it out and showing it, I won't lie though a trophy would have been nice. However, they threw everything in the 50's together which doesn't make any sense. but for 60's they had almost every category and subcategory imaginable. Oh well...


no kidding?
they should have split those cars up more, i saw real nice 50`s cars, but they can`t be lumped with the 58/59`s i saw....
YOU HAVE A NICE 59 TOO


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

dukecityrider said:


>


:h5:


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

585960 said:


> View attachment 529869
> View attachment 529870


:wow:


----------



## Frosty (Jun 28, 2005)

artkrime said:


> Nada! I actually got more satisfaction of taking it out and showing it, I won't lie though a trophy would have been nice. However, they threw everything in the 50's together which doesn't make any sense. but for 60's they had almost every category and subcategory imaginable. Oh well...


Your car is beautiful. I stood and stared at it for a long time. Very nice work put into the car. What do you have under the hood?


----------



## lea113 (Jun 23, 2010)

:thumbsup:Awesome ...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

MR.59 said:


> if that 1/4 is solid , ie (not soft or the fins are still strong, only the damage you see, , sand blastng it clean, and buy repp parts to rerepair it , , you have rust, real common areas, rust under the shield, stll common, but if the whole structure is good, save it. rule of thumb, if the wings are good , the 1/4 can be saved, these 1/4`s rust from the inside out, and start with the wings,( because no under coating was able to reach deep in the bends)
> i wound`t spend thousands to buy and ship a 1/4 for that. clean it, as see what you have, then go from there


yes the panel is week,you can push on it and it will flex,so thats why im after a whole quarter but a whole quarter with fins is a major plus!!!!!


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

MR.59 said:


> forgot my camera! man it was a great show, music, nice ladys,and real nice cars, can`t beat that. (other than the some displays had live bands! sometimes too loud, distracted from the cars. but still the the whole latino vibe was all over the place


wish I could've been there for real


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

BIGTITO64 said:


> wish I could've been there for real


I`M LOOKING AT A FEW PICS OF CARS I MISSED SEEING!
SHIT, I THOUGHT I HIT EVERY ROW TOO


----------



## A&R (Oct 5, 2011)

artkrime said:


> Thanks for all the comments, I really put alot of hardwork into this 59!


 thats a beautiful car seen it in person:thumbsup::worship:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

MR.59 said:


> I`M LOOKING AT A FEW PICS OF CARS I MISSED SEEING!
> SHIT, I THOUGHT I HIT EVERY ROW TOO


You prolly saw them but were overwhelmed by everything there.... Its happen to me before where Ive totally missed a car and then I see a pic and its between two cars I remember seeing :loco: In fact, it happened at last years LA torres show :biggrin:


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

artkrime said:


> Thanks for all the comments, I really put alot of hardwork into this 59!


Very nice.....


----------



## westtexasshotcalla (Jan 29, 2007)

THINKIN OF SELLING MY SOLID ASS PROJECT 59 2DR HT WITH LOTS OF ACCESSORIES FULLY WRAPPD AND MOLDED FRAME CHECK OUT MY BUILD TOPIC UNDER (SUICIDAL 59) OR N THE CLASSIFIEDS WHAT U SEE IS WHAT GET IM NOT LOOKING TO SELL PARTS OR ACCESSORIES SEPARATE SO PLZ DONT ASK...FOR SALE OR WILLING TO TRADE FOR A NICE RUNNING 61-63 2DR IMPALAS ONLY LMK (806)494-1455 GRACIAS HOMIESI DO HAVE ALL THE CHROME FOR IT...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

LET ME BUY THE FULL QUARTER PANEL? LOL


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Man that rag is fuckin clean .


----------



## ＡＫＩＲＡ (Feb 18, 2012)

*LOWRIDER CARSHOW OKAYAMA 　　JAPAN　2012*

LOWRIDER CARSHOW OKAYAMA 　　JAPAN


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

ＡＫＩＲＡ;15905465 said:


> LOWRIDER CARSHOW OKAYAMA 　　JAPAN
> View attachment 536005
> View attachment 536006


Konichiwa Akira!
Nice, is this your '59? It looks good. 
:thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sfv/cto/3251039603.html


----------



## USMC59 (Dec 14, 2010)

westcoastlowrider said:


> https://post.craigslist.org/manage/3251039603
> 
> Theres one for sale.


Link dont work.


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sfv/cto/3251039603.html
here ya go


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

'59-'60 OG ROCKER TRIM $800 






































These are a pair of '59-'60 og rocker trim. these are NOT repop (nothing against repops, they look nice, just these arnt them !!)
There are no clips, just the trims.
The back sides are clean and visable in the last pick.
Screw hole still in good shape, visable in 2nd pick.
They are very very straight with no damage marks, bends or warp.
However, there are tiny "pimples" in the flat part of the rocker, mostly only visable from certain angles. I tried to get them to show up in pics, but with the glare and reflections, they are hard to see, but they are there, they are not perfect. Maybe a polisher could fix em?

$800 plus shipping. I've seen repops for $1000 and i've seen ogs on ebay all banged up for $900, so I feel this is a fair price. Those who know me, know Im straight up. If you dont know me, ask around...​


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

westsidehydros said:


> '59-'60 OG ROCKER TRIM $800
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll take them! Pm info please.


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)

LA Super Show 2012


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

ToTheTop


----------



## USMC59 (Dec 14, 2010)

Original Ad for Rag 59


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

artkrime said:


> Original Ad for Rag 59
> 
> View attachment 537237


Cool! Never seen that one before.


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)




----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

Question for the guys with cruiser skirts,do they rub through the paint where they meet the body?
I bought a set of fibreglass repros for my 60,put a rubber edging on them,and they still seem to mark up the paint(don't know if it's because they aren't mounted as solid as steel ones).
I like the look but don't feel like dropping $1200 on a O.G set and not be able to use them on a fresh paint job w/o damage.


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

I got a question about cruiser skirts too, does anyone know if someone makes repops of the original mounting hardware? 

Ive seen them and they seem pretty easy to copy, does anyone have the measurements of the mounting hardware?


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

Wizzard, Big Jims fender skirts sells repro mounting hardware.


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 536910
> View attachment 536911
> 
> LA Super Show 2012


Ay cabron! This hard top can play ball with the drop tops! It is cleeeean!


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## 1964rag (Dec 13, 2010)

My 59 Rag under construction!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

1964rag said:


> My 59 Rag under construction!


she looks like a good car!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 537353


to me these bubble tops really look right, they fit the body lines just right. 59/61 are the best


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

x59


----------



## USMC59 (Dec 14, 2010)

Now THIS is a 59 Fest!


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

1964rag said:


> My 59 Rag under construction!


Nice and Luuuuuucky!


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)

1964rag said:


> My 59 Rag under construction!


Price check please ...


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 537353


Wow !!!


----------



## Loco68 (May 27, 2009)

LA SUPER SHOW


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

Im in love with this hard top!
Anyone have a better picture of the trim next to the exaust ports?


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

Loco68 said:


> View attachment 538082
> LA SUPER SHOW


59's LOOKS SOOOOO GOOD WITH FENDER MOUNT G.M SPOTLIGHTS..... T.M ARE PLAYED OUT.


----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)

Parting out this 1959 2 belair






get doner for a convertible 805 302 7133


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

how much for the full quarter panel????????


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

need a bumper kit....any one have one?? 
thanks


----------



## kilo1965 (Sep 17, 2008)

Nice pic. Need a wheel cover and wheel ring. Hit me up if anyone has one.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

mrocha1964 said:


> Parting out this 1959 2 belair
> View attachment 538404
> get doner for a convertible 805 302 7133


You gonna sell any sheet metal ?


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

tpimuncie said:


>


Bad ass pic


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

FUNKSTERGROOVES said:


> Wizzard, Big Jims fender skirts sells repro mounting hardware.


Thank you very much! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

rollindeep408 said:


> You gonna sell any sheet metal ?


What do u need


----------



## RAG 6T1 (Aug 18, 2008)

kilo1965 said:


> Nice pic. Need a wheel cover and wheel ring. Hit me up if anyone has one.


P M sent


----------



## 1964rag (Dec 13, 2010)

my 59


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

Bad ass rag, id roll it as is.


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

Wizzard said:


> Thank you very much! :thumbsup:


:h5:


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

i know this is a very bad pic, its an old man and he took it from his cell phone but hes selling this floormat set out of a 60 chevy bel air. i know you cant see if theres a logo on it but off the back does it look correct? its aqua color, wants 30 bucks shipped for it. if it is an original 60 mat, is it different bel air than impala? and different from 59 and 60? thanks guys


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1959...5009546?pt=US_Cars_Trucks&hash=item3cca79ad0a
wander what the reserve is


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

osolo59 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1959...5009546?pt=US_Cars_Trucks&hash=item3cca79ad0a
> wander what the reserve is


:rofl:


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

But it has rare corvette flags....hahahahaha..


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

osolo59 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1959...5009546?pt=US_Cars_Trucks&hash=item3cca79ad0a
> wander what the reserve is


:facepalm:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Mr Impala said:


> What do u need


I need lower qrts from the moulding down mostly because of wheel lips . and rockers would be nice


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

I may have what u need


----------



## 2BSTYLE (Apr 28, 2010)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 537353


niiice :thumbsup:


----------



## 2BSTYLE (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

westsidehydros said:


> '59-'60 OG ROCKER TRIM $800
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SOLD :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

Mr Impala said:


> I may have what u need


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Mr Impala said:


> I may have what u need


Nice I am Intrested hope I can aford it hahaha


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

westsidehydros said:


> SOLD :biggrin:


Should be in tomorrow. :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

TTT


----------



## SKOTY CHOPS (Apr 14, 2008)

JUST PICKED UP THIS 59 YESTEREDAY


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

SKOTY CHOPS said:


> JUST PICKED UP THIS 59 YESTEREDAY


nice car, was this the one a lifestyle member was selling


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

Wizzard said:


>



beautiful!!


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

SKOTY CHOPS said:


> JUST PICKED UP THIS 59 YESTEREDAY


air ride or lowered? nice ride !!!


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 540665


nope marks is still at home....


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

SKOTY CHOPS said:


> JUST PICKED UP THIS 59 YESTEREDAY


beutifull!!! good deal????


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

what do i have to do to join the 59er crew?????maybe one day:dunno:


----------



## SKOTY CHOPS (Apr 14, 2008)

no joke said:


> nice car, was this the one a lifestyle member was selling


NOT SURE IF ITS THE ONE YOUR TALKING ABOUT BUT I DID PURCHASE THIS CAR FROM A LIFESTYLE MEMBER, ITS A REALLY NICE CAR. THERE IS A FEW THINGS I NEED TO DO BUT IM VERY HAPPY WITH IT.


----------



## SKOTY CHOPS (Apr 14, 2008)

I ALSO DID NOT TRAILER THIS CAR HOME, AFTER I PURCHASED IT I DROVE IT 8 HRS AND 352 MILES HOME. FIRST THING IM DOING IS GETTING IT BAGGED SO IT WILL LAY OUT ON THESE WHEELS AND TIRES. ITS UNFORTUNATE I WILL HAVE TO NOTCH THE FRAME TO GET IT DOWN BUT IT WILL LOOK BADASS WHENS ITS LAID OUT.


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

Barba said:


> beutifull!!! good deal????


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:THIS GUY!!!


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 540665


Faaaking clean. Is the grill chrome..? How about that stainless..? Looking chingon.


----------



## lowriderdan (Aug 19, 2008)

got a 64 looking for a 59 let me know. wtt


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

SKOTY CHOPS said:


> JUST PICKED UP THIS 59 YESTEREDAY


Hey, I recognize my homie Ziggies pad! I didnt think he was serious about selling it, what a come up!
Congrats, thats a beautiful ride. You got a very, very nice car man.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

locorider said:


> Hey, I recognize my homie Ziggies pad! I didnt think he was serious about selling it, what a come up!
> Congrats, thats a beautiful ride. You got a very, very nice car man.


:thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

SKOTY CHOPS said:


> I ALSO DID NOT TRAILER THIS CAR HOME, AFTER I PURCHASED IT I DROVE IT 8 HRS AND 352 MILES HOME. FIRST THING IM DOING IS GETTING IT BAGGED SO IT WILL LAY OUT ON THESE WHEELS AND TIRES. ITS UNFORTUNATE I WILL HAVE TO *NOTCH THE FRAME *TO GET IT DOWN BUT IT WILL LOOK BADASS WHENS ITS LAID OUT.


MINE LAYS WITH OUT NOTCHING FRAME:dunno:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## SKOTY CHOPS (Apr 14, 2008)

YEA IM VERY PLEASED WITH THE CAR, ITS CLEAN.


locorider said:


> Hey, I recognize my homie Ziggies pad! I didnt think he was serious about selling it, what a come up!
> Congrats, thats a beautiful ride. You got a very, very nice car man.


----------



## SKOTY CHOPS (Apr 14, 2008)

WHAT SIZE RIMS AND TIRES ARE YOU ON? I WANNA KEEP THE STOCK RIMS, CAPS AND THE BIAS PLYS THAT ARE ON IT AND GET IT DOWN BUT THE TIRES ARE FAIRLY TALL. THERE 27" TALL



EXCANDALOW said:


> MINE LAYS WITH OUT NOTCHING FRAME:dunno:


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

THE PETE-STA said:


> :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:THIS GUY!!!


WHAT UP PETE!!! CHANGING GEARS.....:roflmao:.... BE ON THE LOOKOUT FOR A PAIR OF TRAILMASTERS FOR A 59....GOOD DEAL.....THANKS!!!! HOPE ALL IS WELL


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

MEXICAN FERRARI.....CANT SPELL!!! :roflmao:


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

ToTheTop!
:inout:


----------



## El Gato Negro (Nov 15, 2007)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 541198


nice


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

SKOTY CHOPS said:


> WHAT SIZE RIMS AND TIRES ARE YOU ON? I WANNA KEEP THE STOCK RIMS, CAPS AND THE BIAS PLYS THAT ARE ON IT AND GET IT DOWN BUT THE TIRES ARE FAIRLY TALL. THERE 27" TALL


I MOCKED UP SOME 185/75s FROM COKER WITH BIG WHITES AND LOOK COOL AND LAYS JUST RIGHT ...MINE IS STILL A PROJECT THO!!
NOT AS CLEAN AS YOURS .....ONE DAY !


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

EXCANDALOW said:


> I MOCKED UP SOME 185/75s FROM COKER WITH BIG WHITES AND LOOK COOL AND LAYS JUST RIGHT ...MINE IS STILL A PROJECT THO!!
> NOT AS CLEAN AS YOURS .....ONE DAY !


PICS OR YOUR NOT A MICHOACANO!!!:biggrin:


----------



## L4YNLO (Sep 25, 2010)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 541198


Bad Assss.....:fool2:


----------



## RAG 6T1 (Aug 18, 2008)

At a local show in SM 805


----------



## SKOTY CHOPS (Apr 14, 2008)

I PURCHASED THE BF GOODRICH 185 70 14 WITH 2.25" WHITEWALL, I PUT THE CAR UP IN THE AIR LAST NIGHT AND MADE ALL MY MEASURMENTS. IN ORDER FOR THIS CAR TO LAY FLOOR PAN I WOULD NEED TO NOTCH ONLY THE FRAME 1.5". IT ALSO LOOKS LIKE I WILL HAVE TO CLEARENCE FOR THE DRIVESHAFT AND INSTALL A TELESCOPIC DRIVESHAFT. THE REAR UPPER LINK WILL BE ROUGHLY .5" BEFORE IT WOULD TOUCH THE SHEETMETAL ABOVE THE REAREND. I WILL BE STARTING ON ALL THIS FABRICATION THREW OUT THE WEEK AND I WILL DO A BUILD THREAD ON THIS SUBJECT IF ANYONE IS INTERESTED IN DOING THIS IN THE FUTURE.



EXCANDALOW said:


> I MOCKED UP SOME 185/75s FROM COKER WITH BIG WHITES AND LOOK COOL AND LAYS JUST RIGHT ...MINE IS STILL A PROJECT THO!!
> NOT AS CLEAN AS YOURS .....ONE DAY !


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

SKOTY CHOPS said:


> YEA IM VERY PLEASED WITH THE CAR, ITS CLEAN.


 VERY NICE CAR MAN!! CONGRATS!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

13OZKAR said:


> PICS OR YOUR NOT A MICHOACANO!!!:biggrin:


Ande cabron! Hahahaha.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

1964rag said:


> my 59


LOOKS GOOD, WAS THAT 4 SALE ON HERE BEFORE?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Wizzard said:


> Agree, I would never say no to a 59 vert but I wanted a hardtop because of the body lines.
> The roof flows well with the rest of the car.


NO ROOF TO PULL UP IN THE RAIN!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

mrocha1964 said:


> View attachment 529422
> View attachment 529417
> View attachment 529419
> View attachment 529420


MAN I WOULD GIVE THAT WHITE ONE A COMET BATH, OR SOME C.L.R. ON IT AND ROLL IT AS IS


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

westsidehydros said:


> View attachment 533148
> 
> 
> :dunno:
> ...


DAMN! THOSE FIT NICE! GONNA SPIFF UP THAT 59 WITH SOME WEST COAST SHEET METAL. ARN`T YOU GLAD YOU KNOW ME


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

MR.59 said:


> MAN I WOULD GIVE THAT WHITE ONE A COMET BATH, OR SOME C.L.R. ON IT AND ROLL IT AS IS


Agreed! Its a bad ass looking rag.


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

for sale here nm call 505-290-3007 30000$$$$


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

dukecityrider said:


> for sale here nm call 505-290-3007


----------



## motecarlosean (Oct 29, 2011)

:x:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Barba said:


> WHAT UP PETE!!! CHANGING GEARS.....:roflmao:.... BE ON THE LOOKOUT FOR A PAIR OF TRAILMASTERS FOR A 59....GOOD DEAL.....THANKS!!!! HOPE ALL IS WELL


Dammmmmm baller...Working on the 57 and the 59? Must be nice......


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Barba said:


> MEXICAN FERRARI.....CANT SPELL!!! :roflmao:


Can't wait to see The Jardinero....


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## MIRACLE (Nov 5, 2009)

PM ME PRICE PLEASE THANKS...


[
QUOTE=dukecityrider;15952794]







for sale here nm call 505-290-3007[/QUOTE]


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

angelisticsola5960 said:


>



maybe one day:banghead:


----------



## kilo1965 (Sep 17, 2008)

Barba said:


> maybe one day:banghead:


Anybody know what color is this paint?


----------



## El Gato Negro (Nov 15, 2007)

RAG 6T1 said:


> At a local show in SM 805


nice


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

kilo1965 said:


> Anybody know what color is this paint?


NO INFO IN ANY OF MY FACTORY BOOKS


----------



## 510rag64ss (May 22, 2010)




----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)

Barba said:


> maybe one day:banghead:


or this one Jose.


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

Barba said:


> WHAT UP PETE!!! CHANGING GEARS.....:roflmao:.... BE ON THE LOOKOUT FOR A PAIR OF TRAILMASTERS FOR A 59....GOOD DEAL.....THANKS!!!! HOPE ALL IS WELL


call this number MR. TRAILMASTER 626-465-2201


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

MR.GM84 said:


> call this number MR. TRAILMASTER 626-465-2201


thanks Dogg!


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

59JUNKIE said:


> or this one Jose.


Thanks!!!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

6ix5iveIMP said:


> TRAFFIC 59 :thumbsup:


Ahh man :wow:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

Barba said:


> WHAT UP PETE!!! CHANGING GEARS.....:roflmao:.... BE ON THE LOOKOUT FOR A PAIR OF TRAILMASTERS FOR A 59....GOOD DEAL.....THANKS!!!! HOPE ALL IS WELL


I got a trailmaster no bracket $800 good condition


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

SKOTY CHOPS said:


> JUST PICKED UP THIS 59 YESTEREDAY


Wow! Looks real clean! Congratulations! :thumbsup:


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

locorider said:


> I got a trailmaster no bracket $800 good condition


Does it have the elbow thanks


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

Barba said:


> Does it have the elbow thanks


Yes it does.


----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)

MR.59 said:


> MAN I WOULD GIVE THAT WHITE ONE A COMET BATH, OR SOME C.L.R. ON IT AND ROLL IT AS IS


lol i tried CLR on a 63 hardtop i had, i didnt see any rust come off ? Did I buy the wrong stuff ?


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

locorider said:


> Yes it does.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 543753
> View attachment 543754
> View attachment 543755



This is soo fuckin gangsta !


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

http://www.replicarz.com/1959-Chevrolet-Impala-Coupe/productinfo/SP2902/


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

http://www.replicarz.com/1959-Chevrolet-Impala-Station-Wagon/productinfo/SP2905/


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

http://www.replicarz.com/1959-Chevrolet-Impala-El-Camino/productinfo/SP2906/


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

59JUNKIE said:


> or this one Jose.


IS THIS COLOR THE 58 COLOR?


----------



## SKOTY CHOPS (Apr 14, 2008)

I JUST FINISHED C NOTCHING MY 59, WHEELS ARE TUCKED. THESE ARE 185 75 14 TIRES ON 14" RIMS.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

:h5:


----------



## MYERS60 (Jan 29, 2010)

WHERE THE TIRES GO?.........:dunno:............FUKER IS GONNA LAY LOW!!!!!


SKOTY CHOPS said:


> I JUST FINISHED C NOTCHING MY 59, WHEELS ARE TUCKED. THESE ARE 185 75 14 TIRES ON 14" RIMS.


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

MR.GM84 said:


> call this number MR. TRAILMASTER 626-465-2201


.. Mind if I hit this number up too sometime ?!?


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

SKOTY CHOPS said:


> I JUST FINISHED C NOTCHING MY 59, WHEELS ARE TUCKED. THESE ARE 185 75 14 TIRES ON 14" RIMS.


Damn can Barley see the tire ......


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

FoolishinVegas said:


> .. Mind if I hit this number up too sometime ?!?


Hey save some options for the rest of us ...........  your nine is coming together nicely trails would set it off even more


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

SKOTY CHOPS said:


> I JUST FINISHED C NOTCHING MY 59, WHEELS ARE TUCKED. THESE ARE 185 75 14 TIRES ON 14" RIMS.


your gonna start a new tread,,,,,
SCRAPING THE CRUISER SKIRT! that is low! any pics of the C-notch?


----------



## SKOTY CHOPS (Apr 14, 2008)

MR.59 said:


> your gonna start a new tread,,,,,
> SCRAPING THE CRUISER SKIRT! that is low! any pics of the C-notch?


2" BABY C NOTCH IN THE FRAME BEFORE IT GOT WELDED IN, AFTER ITS WELDED I NEED TO PUT BACK IN THE REINFORCMENT I CUT OUT. IM ALSO INSTALLING A ADJUSTABLE UPPER LINK TO ENSURE PROPER PINION ANGLE WHILE DRIVING LOW. AS I FINISH THE WORK ILL POST MORE PICS OF THE FINISHED PRODUCT.


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Bump for the 59's....


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

*​*


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

rollindeep408 said:


> Hey save some options for the rest of us ...........  your nine is coming together nicely trails would set it off even more


 ..! Thanks brother, I appreciate the comment! Its not perfect; Not as nice as some of the ones posted on here, but it does get quite a bit of highway and street miles!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

FoolishinVegas said:


> ..! Thanks brother, I appreciate the comment! Its not perfect; Not as nice as some of the ones posted on here, but it does get quite a bit of highway and street miles!


:yes::thumbsup:


----------



## SKOTY CHOPS (Apr 14, 2008)

GOT MY 59 ON THE GROUND AFTER NOTCHING IT, CAR IS LAYING ON THE EXHAUST. AFTER I MOVE THE EXHAUST UP ILL GET ANOTHER 1.5".


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

My god that looks sexy.


----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

SKOTY CHOPS said:


> GOT MY 59 ON THE GROUND AFTER NOTCHING IT, CAR IS LAYING ON THE EXHAUST. AFTER I MOVE THE EXHAUST UP ILL GET ANOTHER 1.5".


Man, that looks so good!


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

... BEING TAKEN ALL APART!!!


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

SKOTY CHOPS said:


> GOT MY 59 ON THE GROUND AFTER NOTCHING IT, CAR IS LAYING ON THE EXHAUST. AFTER I MOVE THE EXHAUST UP ILL GET ANOTHER 1.5".


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

titolokz said:


> View attachment 545738


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 545751
> View attachment 545752
> View attachment 545753
> View attachment 545755
> ...


Wow! Just like that!? Whats the plan?


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

ALL OG ON SPOKES... OH EXCEPT THE PAINT, GONNA DO SOME MILD PATERNS... "DANNY D" PATTERNS!!  :biggrin:


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

SKOTY CHOPS said:


> GOT MY 59 ON THE GROUND AFTER NOTCHING IT, CAR IS LAYING ON THE EXHAUST. AFTER I MOVE THE EXHAUST UP ILL GET ANOTHER 1.5".


:yes:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

SKOTY CHOPS said:


> GOT MY 59 ON THE GROUND AFTER NOTCHING IT, CAR IS LAYING ON THE EXHAUST. AFTER I MOVE THE EXHAUST UP ILL GET ANOTHER 1.5".


LOOKS GREAT!!!!


----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)

for sale .... drive home


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 520807


Fuckin bad ass!!!:fool2:


----------



## SKOTY CHOPS (Apr 14, 2008)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

13OZKAR said:


> ALL OG ON SPOKES... OH EXCEPT THE PAINT, GONNA DO SOME MILD PATERNS... "DANNY D" PATTERNS!!  :biggrin:


Nice!


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

13OZKAR said:


> ALL OG ON SPOKES... OH EXCEPT THE PAINT, GONNA DO SOME MILD PATERNS... "DANNY D" PATTERNS!!  :biggrin:


Cool! :thumbsup:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

mrocha1964 said:


> View attachment 545831
> for sale .... drive home


What are you asking for it?


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

CLEAN ALL OG UNRESTORED


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

AND THE OTHER ONE


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

Skim said:


> CLEAN ALL OG UNRESTORED



:thumbsup:


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

Skim said:


>


how much?


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

Skim said:


> CLEAN ALL OG UNRESTORED





Skim said:


> AND THE OTHER ONE





Skim said:


>


WOW NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

Skim said:


> CLEAN ALL OG UNRESTORED





Skim said:


> AND THE OTHER ONE


yours skim!


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)

Skim said:


>


X2 how much skim !!!


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)

Skim said:


> CLEAN ALL OG UNRESTORED



How much !!!! I'm in the market always for an unrestored 59 !


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

585960 said:


> How much !!!! I'm in the market always for an unrestored 59 !


Buy mine!


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 545751
> View attachment 545752
> View attachment 545753
> View attachment 545755
> ...


Nice! :h5:


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)

Mr Impala said:


> Buy mine!


We need to work out something u have 2 cars I want boss !!! And I would love to have no jokes also jus saying !!! :biggrin:


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

IIMPALAA said:


>


I wish that drop top was sitting in my garage....bad ass dogs! They are loyal!


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-vehicle-classifieds/330259-1959-chevy-impala-convertible-10.html


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

585960 said:


> We need to work out something u have 2 cars I want boss !!! And I would love to have no jokes also jus saying !!! :biggrin:


 your the man homie :h5:


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

MOFO!!!, some guys have all the luck!


Skim said:


> AND THE OTHER ONE


----------



## Stranger69 (Jun 15, 2009)

wow:thumbsup:averi nice:worship:


----------



## Stranger69 (Jun 15, 2009)

:roflmao::roflmao:thats security ryyyyy hurrrr:yes:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

Stranger69 said:


> wow:thumbsup:averi nice:worship:


THANK U.


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## SKOTY CHOPS (Apr 14, 2008)

OK SO I GOT MY EXHAUST OUT OF THE WAY AND CLEARENCED MY SHEET METAL FOR THE UPPER LINK AND SHE IS NOW LAYING FLOOR PANS ON THE GROUND.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

FUNKSTERGROOVES said:


> I wish that drop top was sitting in my garage....bad ass dogs! They are loyal!


That drop is in the same spot, but the dog have gotten a little bigger,had the move that car back, one of the pups is at 140lbs
And he dents what ever he climbs on, pics a couple years ld now. But I still like looking at it


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

SKOTY CHOPS said:


> OK SO I GOT MY EXHAUST OUT OF THE WAY AND CLEARENCED MY SHEET METAL FOR THE UPPER LINK AND SHE IS NOW LAYING FLOOR PANS ON THE GROUND.


:thumbsup:


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

MR.59 said:


> That drop is in the same spot, but the dog have gotten a little bigger,had the move that car back, one of the pups is at 140lbs
> And he dents what ever he climbs on, pics a couple years ld now. But I still like looking at it


Hell yeah man, its a nice picture with 2 of my favorite things, a bad ass car and dogs. Oh and maybe one day you'll sell me that drop top


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

FUNKSTERGROOVES said:


> Hell yeah man, its a nice picture with 2 of my favorite things, a bad ass car and dogs. Oh and maybe one day you'll sell me that drop top


can`t, then i`ll only have 1left,,,,,,,,
thinking of just running this as a patina ride. the 2nd one is in storage, but loaded with accessories, power everything, but a tri power, it a 348. bot are cali dry cars, so they sit since DUKES ARE OLDER CARS. i have owned them 15 years? it`s been a long time, those 2 cars started this whole thing


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

Anyone know if there is a left and right side to 59 fender side trim?


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

yes there is a left and right side


westsidehydros said:


> Anyone know if there is a left and right side to 59 fender side trim?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

westsidehydros said:


> Anyone know if there is a left and right side to 59 fender side trim?


THERE IS A LEFT AND A RIGHT SIDE
STAND THEM UP , POINTED END DOWN, LINE UP THE TOP EDGES, YOU`LL SEE A SLANT , YOU NEED 1 OF EACH TO MAKE A PAIR


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

SKOTY CHOPS said:


> OK SO I GOT MY EXHAUST OUT OF THE WAY AND CLEARENCED MY SHEET METAL FOR THE UPPER LINK AND SHE IS NOW LAYING FLOOR PANS ON THE GROUND.


THATS BADDDD ASSS HOMIE CHOPS MORE PICS PLEASE!!
:run:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 545751
> View attachment 545752
> View attachment 545753
> View attachment 545755
> ...


Y LUEGO!!
AHORA QUE LE DUELE?
:facepalm:
LO QUE DARIA PARA ACABAR EL MIO Y UNOS HOMIES LOS DESARMAN!!
:facepalm:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

mrocha1964 said:


> View attachment 545831
> for sale .... drive home


CUANTO


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

SKOTY CHOPS said:


> 2" BABY C NOTCH IN THE FRAME BEFORE IT GOT WELDED IN, AFTER ITS WELDED I NEED TO PUT BACK IN THE REINFORCMENT I CUT OUT. IM ALSO INSTALLING A ADJUSTABLE UPPER LINK TO ENSURE PROPER PINION ANGLE WHILE DRIVING LOW.* AS I FINISH THE WORK ILL POST MORE PICS OF THE FINISHED PRODUCT.
> *


NICE WILL BE LOOKING FOR MORE PICS HOMIE CHOPS !!!
LOOKS GOOD !!
:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

EXCANDALOW said:


> Y LUEGO!!
> AHORA QUE LE DUELE?
> :facepalm:
> LO QUE DARIA PARA ACABAR EL MIO Y UNOS HOMIES LOS DESARMAN!!
> :facepalm:


I GOT TIERD OF ITS LOOK, GONNA HOOK IT UP... ESTILO MICHOACAN!!!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

13OZKAR said:


> I GOT TIERD OF ITS LOOK, GONNA HOOK IT UP... ESTILO MICHOACAN!!!
> View attachment 547225


chingon!!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

npazzin said:


> MOFO!!!, some guys have all the luck!


not mines but a friends cars and kit


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

MR.59 said:


> can`t, then i`ll only have 1left,,,,,,,,
> thinking of just running this as a patina ride. the 2nd one is in storage, but loaded with accessories, power everything, but a tri power, it a 348. bot are cali dry cars, so they sit since DUKES ARE OLDER CARS. i have owned them 15 years? it`s been a long time, those 2 cars started this whole thing


Thats cool, I completely understand and dont blame you for not wanting to sell. That one in the picture looks super solid. my hardtop has a tripower 348, solid car but no ac or power options, I drive it as is. Who knows, maybe ill pull that engine and drop in a rag.....if I ever get one.


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

Skim said:


> not mines but a friends cars and kit


Can you ask your friend what he might one for one of the 59's?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

FUNKSTERGROOVES said:


> Thats cool, I completely understand and dont blame you for not wanting to sell. That one in the picture looks super solid. my hardtop has a tripower 348, solid car but no ac or power options, I drive it as is. Who knows, maybe ill pull that engine and drop in a rag.....if I ever get one.


the 59`s are out there, same as 58`s just harder to find,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,but these were bought years ago, so i thought about selling this one at one time, but the prices are all over the place, i had 1 price in mind, then i see what brent was asking for his, and i was wayyy too low. so i decided not to sell. but i did sell my 58 rag. someday i`ll do something with them, or my kids will


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

MR.59 said:


> THERE IS A LEFT AND A RIGHT SIDE
> STAND THEM UP , POINTED END DOWN, LINE UP THE TOP EDGES, YOU`LL SEE A SLANT , YOU NEED 1 OF EACH TO MAKE A PAIR


ok, so what side goes where? when they on car does the slant start tight at top and get bigger toward bottom? or other way? Someones gunna have to go out to a car and look :x:


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

MR.59 said:


> the 59`s are out there, same as 58`s just harder to find,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,but these were bought years ago, so i thought about selling this one at one time, but the prices are all over the place, i had 1 price in mind, then i see what brent was asking for his, and i was wayyy too low. so i decided not to sell. but i did sell my 58 rag. someday i`ll do something with them, or my kids will


Cool.


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

I removed the tripower, it needs to be rebuilt so I changed it so I can drive it.








By the way someone stold my oil filler cap at primer nationals..


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)




----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

FUNKSTERGROOVES said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

I just started a new build on my newest 59 i just bought heres the link

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/29-p...9-chevy-impala-just-my-imagination-build.html


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)

Nice:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

"By the way someone stold my oil filler cap at primer nationals.." 




thas fucked, but maybe it fell off?


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

then again you said "primer nationals" lol


----------



## chevyone (Oct 16, 2009)

IIMPALAA said:


> *​*


:thumbsup:


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 547456


Hahaha!


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

npazzin said:


> then again you said "primer nationals" lol


Lol.. Yeah man, my homies asked me to roll and I said fuck it. I noticed someone opend my hood, I thought that was a bit wierd and figured maybe they wanted a closer look. I noticed it missing later that day.


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

westcoastlowrider said:


> I just started a new build on my newest 59 i just bought heres the link
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/29-p...9-chevy-impala-just-my-imagination-build.html


:h5:


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

The interior.


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

FUNKSTERGROOVES said:


>


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

FUNKSTERGROOVES said:


> I removed the tripower, it needs to be rebuilt so I changed it so I can drive it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

man, they broke the ONE FUCKING RULE! you never touch someones car *EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


*


FUNKSTERGROOVES said:


> Lol.. Yeah man, my homies asked me to roll and I said fuck it. I noticed someone opend my hood, I thought that was a bit wierd and figured maybe they wanted a closer look. I noticed it missing later that day.


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 547576


This is how the 1st owner had it. He took the vaccum pod, lock out swith and front and rear linkages to run it as a single carb.
I have most of the missing parts.


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)




----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)




----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

FUNKSTERGROOVES said:


>


How much homie? :biggrin: could always use another 59


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)




----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

westcoastlowrider said:


> How much homie? :biggrin: could always use another 59


I got it 7 or so years ago before the economy slump, I payed more than what they sell for now . I wont get what im to it so It will just stay.


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 547977


NETA !!
LO CHISTOSO ES QUE MI VIEJA SE ESTA QUEJANDO DE LO MISMO
:rofl::roflmao:


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

Son los frijoles! Lo bueno que ay remdio, es una michelada.


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

FUNKSTERGROOVES said:


> Son los frijoles! Lo bueno que ay remdio, es una michelada.


NI MADRES QUERIA MARIDO!!
QUE SE AGUANTE!!!
:twak:


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

Awhahahaha.!


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

EXCANDALOW said:


> NETA !!
> LO CHISTOSO ES QUE MI VIEJA SE ESTA QUEJANDO DE LO MISMO
> :rofl::roflmao:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

FUNKSTERGROOVES said:


> Son los frijoles! Lo bueno que ay remdio, es una michelada.


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

Bumpitty Bump Bump Bump!


----------



## SKOTY CHOPS (Apr 14, 2008)

my 59 left its mark on the grass


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

SKOTY CHOPS said:


> my 59 left its mark on the grass


Ha! Cool pic!!


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

SKOTY CHOPS said:


> my 59 left its mark on the grass


X... MARKS THE SPOT! :biggrin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

SKOTY CHOPS said:


> my 59 left its mark on the grass


nice homie chops!!
any pics of the car on the lawn??


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

EXCANDALOW said:


> nice homie chops!!
> any pics of the car on the lawn??


X59


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

SKOTY CHOPS said:


> my 59 left its mark on the grass


:thumbsup:


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

EXCANDALOW said:


> NI MADRES QUERIA MARIDO!!
> QUE SE AGUANTE!!!
> :twak:


:rofl:


----------



## SKOTY CHOPS (Apr 14, 2008)

EXCANDALOW said:


> nice homie chops!!
> any pics of the car on the lawn??


----------



## SKOTY CHOPS (Apr 14, 2008)

quick pic of the photoshoot we did that day


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

Esta chingona la ranfla y la mujer tambien.


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

SKOTY CHOPS said:


> OK SO I GOT MY EXHAUST OUT OF THE WAY AND CLEARENCED MY SHEET METAL FOR THE UPPER LINK AND SHE IS NOW LAYING FLOOR PANS ON THE GROUND.


 NICE, :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

SKOTY CHOPS said:


> quick pic of the photoshoot we did that day


homie chops you in the bay area??


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

TTT


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

SKOTY CHOPS said:


>


Mannnnnnnnnn


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## MR.IMP (Jul 22, 2005)

SKOTY CHOPS said:


>


Now that's what I call laid!!
Holy crap que chingon esta homie!!!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

SKOTY CHOPS said:


> quick pic of the photoshoot we did that day


:thumbsup:


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

SKOTY CHOPS said:


>



:worship: :worship:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

TTT


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

TTMFT for them 59's....


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

BIGTITO64 said:


> TTT



QVO Tito:wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*Got these for sale.HMU with your offers.*

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/32-v...eds/348863-59-60-foxcraft-cruiser-skirts.html


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

I really need a pic of a 59 impala fender trim on a car, where it meets the door. Im trying to find out what side goes where and I guess the only difference is the way they "slant" at the door jam. Thanks.


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)




----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

dukecityrider said:


> for sale here nm call 505-290-3007 30000$$$$


Sold coming to sj


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

westsidehydros said:


> I really need a pic of a 59 impala fender trim on a car, where it meets the door. Im trying to find out what side goes where and I guess the only difference is the way they "slant" at the door jam. Thanks.


lay the trim along the fener edge on the door side it will show you what side the slant is.
the slant is like a 1/4 inch high, so it will be easy to tell on your fenders. what side goes to what fender
my 2 verts are too close together to show you an example


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

SKOTY CHOPS said:


> my 59 left its mark on the grass


"X " marks the spot!


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)




----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

that says it all........


----------



## chrisgride (Jun 16, 2010)

So I'm finally getting rid of my super-extendo boat deck booty kit for a proper factory style two bar continental kit, anyone know what's involved in taking the old one off and putting the new one on? Any tips?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

chrisgride said:


> So I'm finally getting rid of my super-extendo boat deck booty kit for a proper factory style two bar continental kit, anyone know what's involved in taking the old one off and putting the new one on? Any tips?


for starters your going to need to find a 3 peice bumper, or just the the 2 "ends" for the corners of the new kit. you won`t be able to re-use anything you got hanging off your rear kit


----------



## chrisgride (Jun 16, 2010)

MR.59 said:


> for starters your going to need to find a 3 peice bumper, or just the the 2 "ends" for the corners of the new kit. you won`t be able to re-use anything you got hanging off your rear kit


Cool, thanks. I'm just waiting for a reply from Continental 
Enterprises to see exactly what's included in the new kit, taking the old one off will be interesting cause what's holding it on to the car looks complex. That kit came with the car, the OG owners were in their 80's and I guess that style of booty kit appeals to old people.


----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)

westsidehydros said:


> I really need a pic of a 59 impala fender trim on a car, where it meets the door. Im trying to find out what side goes where and I guess the only difference is the way they "slant" at the door jam. Thanks.


im sure you will see some later this week :h5:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

MR.59 said:


> for starters your going to need to find a 3 peice bumper, or just the the 2 "ends" for the corners of the new kit. you won`t be able to re-use anything you got hanging off your rear kit


HE CAN USE THE "CHEVROLET" LETTERING


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

chrisgride said:


> Cool, thanks. I'm just waiting for a reply from Continental
> Enterprises to *see exactly what's included in the new kit*, taking the old one off will be interesting cause what's holding it on to the car looks complex. That kit came with the car, the OG owners were in their 80's and I guess that style of booty kit appeals to old people.


EVERY THING BUT BUMPER ENDS AND FACTORY BUMPER BRACKETS


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

SKOTY CHOPS said:


> my 59 left its mark on the grass


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

vintage1976 said:


> im sure you will see some later this week :h5:


awww yeah...vegas, 3 more days !!


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

*i need a 59 2 door floor brace. just one! one of the ones that goes under the rear floor pan on 2 doors only !!!!!*


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)

I'm getting ready to build my 59 for winter rust free Albuquerque car been here its whole life! !!


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)




----------



## CREEPIN (Jun 27, 2006)

585960 said:


> View attachment 551650


Nice find...... good luck in the build. What color you thinking about?


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)

CREEPIN said:


> Nice find...... good luck in the build. What color you thinking about?


Not sure I'm thinking a turquoise !! With the roof and trunk patterned out !!!!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

585960 said:


> View attachment 551650


that`s odd, that it`s been a N.M. car , it has the 2 piece bumper


----------



## CREEPIN (Jun 27, 2006)

585960 said:


> Not sure I'm thinking a turquoise !! With the roof and trunk patterned out !!!!


Looks like its gonna be a nice one. :thumbsup:


----------



## chrisgride (Jun 16, 2010)

EXCANDALOW said:


> EVERY THING BUT BUMPER ENDS AND FACTORY BUMPER BRACKETS


Cool, thanks for the info! Can't wait to rid of that eyesore kit I have.


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

MR.59 said:


> that`s odd, that it`s been a N.M. car , it has the 2 piece bumper


:wow:
please school us don cinquenta y nueve!!:dunno:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/cto/3316833474.html

:facepalm:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

NOT MINE (I WISH IT WAS) BUT BADDDDD MOFO!!


----------



## chrisgride (Jun 16, 2010)

'59 hardtop in Canada:
http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-cars-veh...2dr-Coupe-silver-and-white-W0QQAdIdZ419968891


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

EXCANDALOW said:


>


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

585960 said:


> View attachment 551645
> View attachment 551646
> View attachment 551648
> 
> I'm getting ready to build my 59 for winter rust free Albuquerque car been here its whole life! !!


Nice!


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

My niner.


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

Wizzard said:


> My niner.


Badass pic


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

Wizzard said:


> My niner.


:h5:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

585960 said:


> View attachment 551645
> View attachment 551646
> View attachment 551648
> 
> I'm getting ready to build my 59 for winter rust free Albuquerque car been here its whole life! !!


Looks solid as fuck :thumbsup:


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)

westcoastlowrider said:


> Looks solid as fuck :thumbsup:


thanks brother ! U wouldn't believe how solid the floors really are flawless !! Because of that I'm doing a frame on !


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

whats the story with the one and 2 piece bumpers? was it a region thing or dealer option?


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 551696


un prestamo homie!!!?
:cheesy:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

chrisgride said:


> '59 hardtop in Canada:
> http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-cars-veh...2dr-Coupe-silver-and-white-W0QQAdIdZ419968891


thats clean !!


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

Wizzard said:


> My niner.


DAMN! THIS MAKES A GOOD HALLOWEEN PICTURE!!!


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

EXCANDALOW said:


> un prestamo homie!!!?
> :cheesy:


SIMON LOCO... I JUST WENT TO THE BANK TODAY...






...


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

13OZKAR said:


> DAMN! THIS MAKES A GOOD HALLOWEEN PICTURE!!!
> View attachment 552303


Y SI!!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

13OZKAR said:


> SIMON LOCO... I JUST WENT TO THE BANK TODAY...
> View attachment 552310
> ...
> View attachment 552311


ESO ES TODO HOMIE ......YO SABIA QUE LO QUE DESIAN DE TI NO ERA CIERTO!!
CUANTOS PINKS QUIERES DE EMPEÑO????


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

EXCANDALOW said:


> ESO ES TODO HOMIE ......YO SABIA QUE LO QUE DESIAN DE TI NO ERA CIERTO!!
> CUANTOS PINKS QUIERES DE EMPEÑO????


:rofl: :biggrin:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

~CAROL CITY~ said:


> Badass pic


Thanks homie!


INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> :h5:


:h5:


13OZKAR said:


> DAMN! THIS MAKES A GOOD HALLOWEEN PICTURE!!!
> View attachment 552303


Word! :thumbsup:


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

SKOTY CHOPS said:


> quick pic of the photoshoot we did that day


Post up that YouTube video!
Respect that!!!!!


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

Nice


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

TTT for them 9's...


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> TTT for them 9's...


 X59 :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

SKOTY CHOPS said:


>


Air bagged or juiced?


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

ToTheTop


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)




----------



## SKOTY CHOPS (Apr 14, 2008)

ShakeRoks said:


> Post up that YouTube video!
> Respect that!!!!!


HERES THE VIDEO LINK. LOL!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=thqPKdgUUcU


----------



## SKOTY CHOPS (Apr 14, 2008)

BAGGED AND C NOTCHED, TO BE HONEST ITS ALOT EASIER TO JUICE THIS CAR THEN BAG IT. I MAY GO JUICE IN THE FUTURE.



BigVics58 said:


> Air bagged or juiced?


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

SKOTY CHOPS said:


> HERES THE VIDEO LINK. LOL!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=thqPKdgUUcU


HAHA thats classic


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Wizzard said:


>


I Iove this crown sapphire color on these 59s


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 554174


Yeah buddy, Carlos's ride is grade A quality!


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)




----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

SKOTY CHOPS said:


> HERES THE VIDEO LINK. LOL!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=thqPKdgUUcU


LOL! Best shit Ive seen in a long time! 
Fuck it I understand how he feels, I love that shit too!:yes:


----------



## SKOTY CHOPS (Apr 14, 2008)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 554174


THIS CAR IS REALLY NICE, ID LIKE TO FIND THAT SKIRT TRIM THAT GOES ON TOP OF THE SKIRT.


----------



## SKOTY CHOPS (Apr 14, 2008)

ANYBODY WITH A 59 OR PARTS IM LOOKING FOR SANCO BLINDS , PLEASE LET ME KNOW.


----------



## SKOTY CHOPS (Apr 14, 2008)

Wizzard said:


> LOL! Best shit Ive seen in a long time!
> Fuck it I understand how he feels, I love that shit too!:yes:


SHIT WAS FUNNY, WE ONLY CAUGHT THE LAST OF IT.


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

westcoastlowrider said:


> I Iove this crown sapphire color on these 59s


Here you go homie!


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

SKOTY CHOPS said:


> SHIT WAS FUNNY, WE ONLY CAUGHT THE LAST OF IT.


Hell yeah! He got loose.


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

Wizzard said:


> Here you go homie!


super clean!!


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

no joke said:


> super clean!!


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

Wizzard said:


> LOL! Best shit Ive seen in a long time!
> Fuck it I understand how he feels, I love that shit too!:yes:


X59! I could stare at a 59 all damn day. Hell, if my rust bucket makes me smile you should see me when I'm in front of a finished one! Lol


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)




----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 556783


Lol


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)




----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

i have a brand new wiring harness for a 59 ht on ebay complete and a complete 59 60 ht interior headliner trim set triple plated click blue link in my signature


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 556783


asi esta mi vieja 
lista para reventar y soltar el eredero de mis impalas!!
:roflmao:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

ShakeRoks said:


> X59! I could stare at a 59 all damn day. Hell, if my rust bucket makes me smile you should see me *when I'm in front of a finished one! *Lol


You will get there! :thumbsup:


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

anyone have a driverside fender, side trim for sale?


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

EXCANDALOW said:


> asi esta mi vieja
> lista para reventar y soltar el eredero de mis impalas!!
> :roflmao:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

ShakeRoks said:


> X59! I could stare at a 59 all damn day. Hell, if my rust bucket makes me smile you should see me when I'm in front of a finished one! Lol


STAY POSITIVE LOCO... NOTHING COMES EASY... BUT IT WILL COME IF YOU PUT YOUR HEART AND MIND INTO IT!!!!


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)




----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)




----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

its official your king on the smileys :rofl:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

no joke said:


> its official your king on the smileys :rofl:


IM DJ KING OF THE SMILEYS :biggrin:... PURO PINCHE PARI!!!!!


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

no joke said:


> its official your king on the smileys :rofl:


BY THE WAY...


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

no joke said:


> its official your king on the smileys :rofl:


y si!!
danos the web link.. no estes hoging up the smileys!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

13OZKAR said:


> BY THE WAY...
> View attachment 557430


:roflmao:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

SKOTY CHOPS said:


> BAGGED AND C NOTCHED, TO BE HONEST ITS ALOT EASIER TO JUICE THIS CAR THEN BAG IT. I MAY GO JUICE IN THE FUTURE.


Nice car either way


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 558383


:roflmao:


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

Wizzard said:


> Here you go homie!


:wow:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

still need one rear floor pan brace for 2 door only 59 someone help me out


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

:thumbsup:


59JUNKIE said:


>


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

http://hioctanejewelry.com/store/?wpsc-product=1959-chevy-impala-or-biscayne-rear-end-hot-rod-ring

http://hioctanejewelry.com/store/?wpsc-product=1959-chevy-biscayne-ring-or-el-camino-rear-end

http://hioctanejewelry.com/store/?wpsc-product=153-2


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

GALLO 59 said:


> http://hioctanejewelry.com/store/?wpsc-product=1959-chevy-impala-or-biscayne-rear-end-hot-rod-ring
> 
> http://hioctanejewelry.com/store/?wpsc-product=1959-chevy-biscayne-ring-or-el-camino-rear-end
> 
> http://hioctanejewelry.com/store/?wpsc-product=153-2


----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)

59JUNKIE said:


>


Nice ride... someone has to much money to be driving this classic car like that...


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

:worship:


59JUNKIE said:


>


:bowrofl:


----------



## angel1954 (Aug 7, 2009)

finish the 59 impala tilt looks ok


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

ok:wow: that madre focka looks ........badd asss carnal!!


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

has anyone every put these on? i got the right ones but cant seem to get them to go on theyre too tight? and the more i push in the more rubber it rips off? does anyone know how they go on? thanks










off of this


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

angel1954 said:


> finish the 59 impala tilt looks ok


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

59JUNKIE said:


>


I like how Rudy aint afraid of drivin that bitch, he drives that car to alot of local events :thumbsup:


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1959-Chevy-...t=Vintage_Car_Truck_Parts_Accessories&vxp=mtr


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

maybe one day


----------



## slammer (Aug 28, 2005)

has anyone every put these on? i got the right ones but cant seem to get them to go on theyre too tight? and the more i push in the more rubber it rips off? does anyone know how they go on? thanks


You need to put some KY lube on it


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

ToTheTop


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Barba said:


> maybe one day





Wattup baller??? When u gonna be done with ur 59? Post some pics fool...


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

ShakeRoks said:


> ToTheTop






TTMFT!!!!!! X5960....


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

59/60 WRAPPED FRAME FOR SALE!!

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/32-vehicle-parts-classifieds/350697-1960-impala-bel-air-biscayne-hard-top-reinforced-frame-nor-cal-bay-area.html


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

angel1954 said:


> finish the 59 impala tilt looks ok


PADDED DASH ON THAT 60?


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

ShakeRoks said:


> ToTheTop


what you talkin about WIILIS:loco:


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## scooby1925 (Jul 6, 2007)

<a href="http://s428.beta.photobucket.com/user/Scooby01965/library/" target="_blank"><img src="http://i428.photobucket.com/albums/qq2/Scooby01965/LowriderFest2011002.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"/></a>


----------



## scooby1925 (Jul 6, 2007)

http://i428.photobucket.com/albums/qq2/Scooby01965/LowriderFest2011001.jpg


----------



## scooby1925 (Jul 6, 2007)

<a href="http://s428.beta.photobucket.com/user/Scooby01965/library/" target="_blank"><img src="http://i428.photobucket.com/albums/qq2/Scooby01965/LowriderFest2011001.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"/></a>


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

smoney4391 said:


> Nice ride... someone has to much money to be driving this classic car like that...


don't build them if your afraid to drive them..........


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

Barba said:


>


Looks clean. Turnpikes from Lastminute customs? Bruce is a cool dude to deal with.


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

scooby1925 said:


> http://i428.photobucket.com/albums/qq2/Scooby01965/LowriderFest2011001.jpg


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

Barba said:


>


14x60???


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

12 by 60


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

T.T.T


----------



## SKOTY CHOPS (Apr 14, 2008)

DID A LITTLE PHOTO SHOOT SAT IN SAN FRANCISCO


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

Coca Pearl said:


> don't build them if your afraid to drive them..........


X1959


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

SKOTY CHOPS said:


> DID A LITTLE PHOTO SHOOT SAT IN SAN FRANCISCO


Lovin these pics :thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Bump for them 59's!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

SKOTY CHOPS said:


> DID A LITTLE PHOTO SHOOT SAT IN SAN FRANCISCO



:worship::worship:


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## rolling deep (Jul 1, 2007)

Its cool when you see them in the streets . Here in vegas nobody takes there cars out they keep them in the garge.


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

SKOTY CHOPS said:


> DID A LITTLE PHOTO SHOOT SAT IN SAN FRANCISCO



looks like you drifting in this pic


VTEC YO !!!


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

Coca Pearl said:


> don't build them if your afraid to drive them..........


:thumbsup: coming back from Fresno drove allmost 2 hours at the speed limit 65mph : :inout:


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

rolling deep said:


> Its cool when you see them in the streets . Here in vegas nobody takes there cars out they keep them in the garge.












.. Maybe u ain't looking in the right places homeboy, I'm out in this bad boy atleast every other weekend!!


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

SKOTY CHOPS said:


> DID A LITTLE PHOTO SHOOT SAT IN SAN FRANCISCO


.. Btw, these pictures and your ride are awesome!!! .. Right-click, save, for sure


----------



## rolling deep (Jul 1, 2007)

Funny im out every saturday night and still dont see very many cars out there. Havent seen u at the spot in like 2yrs. Besides me theres only a few other rides out there in the streets, its not just about hitting up a show n going home!! I give credit to those who really cruise the streets.


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

rolling deep said:


> Funny im out every saturday night and still dont see very many cars out there. Havent seen u at the spot in like 2yrs. Besides me theres only a few other rides out there in the streets, its not just about hitting up a show n going home!! I give credit to those who really cruise the streets.


.. I don't ride on a designated day or a designated spot.. I ride all over the city and it can be on any day of the week. Shows are always fun, but now that I'm older, I don't need an audience to ride!


----------



## Giant (Jun 27, 2007)

FoolishinVegas said:


> .. Maybe u ain't looking in the right places homeboy, I'm out in this bad boy atleast every other weekend!!


clean :thumbsup:


----------



## rolling deep (Jul 1, 2007)

I agree with u... ive always been about my ride with or without an audience. Thats why im not in any car club anymore... i roll my car anyday anytime.


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

rolling deep said:


> I agree with u... ive always been about my ride with or without an audience. Thats why im not in any car club anymore... i roll my car anyday anytime.


That's what it's all about! :thumbsup:


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

1959 IMPALA 2DR/CONV FLOOR BRACES---BRAND NEW--- 

















THESE ARE A PAIR OF 59 FLOOR BRACES FOR 2DR/CONV ONLY. THEY DO NOT REPOP THESE AND THEY ARE ALMOST ALLWAYS ROTTED. GUYS WILL BUY A WHOLE CAR JUST FOR THESE BRACES  WELL LOOK NO MORE, THESE ARE EXACT DUPLICATES MADE TO SPEC TO FIT THE FLOOR AND INNER ROCKER. FACTORY CORRECT IN EVERY WAY. GET YOURS TODAY WHILE THEY LAST, HAVE 5 SETS $300 + SHIPPING (figure shipping should be no more than $30 anywhere in US...will ship over seas too)​


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

westsidehydros said:


> 1959 IMPALA 2DR/CONV FLOOR BRACES---BRAND NEW---
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice!


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

SKOTY CHOPS said:


> DID A LITTLE PHOTO SHOOT SAT IN SAN FRANCISCO


NICE :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Sangre Latina said:


> :thumbsup: coming back from Fresno drove allmost 2 hours at the speed limit 65mph : :inout:


nice five nine. i don't own a five nine. the most joy of having any car that you built or worked on is when driving them.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

westsidehydros said:


> 1959 IMPALA 2DR/CONV FLOOR BRACES---BRAND NEW---
> 
> 
> 
> ...


? Good deal


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

anyone got pic of OG green interiors for 59? i guess hardtops had the cloth inserts im trying to see difference between OG green vert interior and with inserts anyone got any pics?


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

sms fabrics will send you free samples of og interiors homie


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)




----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

EXCANDALOW said:


> sms fabrics will send you free samples of og interiors homie


So will CarsInc. They sent me various shades of green vinyl listed by year starting from 59. I don't have the inserts any more but it was the cloth pattern printed on vinyl. I personally wouldn't use vert inserts even on a vert. Use the cloth, it looks nicer.


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 562702


where do you get all of these?


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

ShakeRoks said:


> So will CarsInc. They sent me various shades of green vinyl listed by year starting from 59. I don't have the inserts any more but it was the cloth pattern printed on vinyl. I personally wouldn't use vert inserts even on a vert. Use the cloth, it looks nicer.


all depends on how og your trying to go with it right? there is still some og nos material out there, its hard to find and expensive...


on a side note, I have non-ss inserts in my 63 ss buckets...cloth....and i noticed that they hve faded pretty good due to moonroof open/sunny days etc...anyguys with cloth inserts in there rags have that problem? or do i just notice it cuase they black. they were from cars


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

ShakeRoks said:


> So will CarsInc. They sent me various shades of green vinyl listed by year starting from 59. I don't have the inserts any more but it was the cloth pattern printed on vinyl. I personally wouldn't use vert inserts even on a vert. Use the cloth, it looks nicer.


agreed


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 562943


Best looking gauge cluster and steering wheel of all time! 
speedminder, trailmaster, compass and autronic eye! BIG ballin'!


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

that car at supershow?? next to the other one?


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

ShakeRoks said:


> Best looking gauge cluster and steering wheel of all time!
> speedminder, trailmaster, compass and autronic eye! BIG ballin'!




cruise control not speedminder... speedminder in center of dash  prob had that too



still ballin


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

westsidehydros said:


> cruise control not speedminder... speedminder in center of dash  prob had that too
> 
> 
> 
> still ballin


I thought maybe they built that custom housing. Never seen a cruise installed before, looks dope!
Now that you pointed it out I don't see the light on switch! :facepalm:


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 562949


I see it now! b-e-a-utiful


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

thats a bad mofo, even gots a speedo in the back seat, now thats a rare option!!! LOL


ShakeRoks said:


> I see it now! b-e-a-utiful


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

npazzin said:


> thats a bad mofo, even gots a speedo in the back seat, now thats a rare option!!! LOL


:roflmao:


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 562949


damn thats beautiful !

doesnt look like theres much leg room back there?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

ShakeRoks said:


> So will CarsInc. They sent me various shades of green vinyl listed by year starting from 59. I don't have the inserts any more but it was the cloth pattern printed on vinyl. I personally wouldn't use vert inserts even on a vert. Use the cloth, it looks nicer.


if you used the og vinyl on a vert its the best look. the cloth inerts on the re-pop cloth is not made to og specs, it made of thinner material.
the original convert inserts are are not a pattern on vinyl, like a kiddy pool plastic desin, but a more complex layered design. not a ink stamp on a vinyl seat cover.
if you had the original material in your hand, you would not choose the cloth
and if you had the original cloth insert, you would never use the CARS inserts. the original fabric is out there if your willing to look


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

Not only its made diferenly, they actually are not the same sizes. In 58s is a huge difference in size and 59s is not as pronounced because of the smaller rectangular pattern but u can still tell the difference. 
OG stuff is really hard to find anymore, and 4 times as expensive if not more when U find it. Specially convertible material


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

MR.59 said:


> if you used the og vinyl on a vert its the best look. the cloth inerts on the re-pop cloth is not made to og specs, it made of thinner material.
> the original convert inserts are are not a pattern on vinyl, like a kiddy pool plastic desin, but a more complex layered design. not a ink stamp on a vinyl seat cover.
> if you had the original material in your hand, you would not choose the cloth
> and if you had the original cloth insert, you would never use the CARS inserts. the original fabric is out there if your willing to look


You know more than I do. I'm just a rookie!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

locorider said:


> Not only its made diferenly, they actually are not the same sizes. In 58s is a huge difference in size and 59s is not as pronounced because of the smaller rectangular pattern but u can still tell the difference.
> OG stuff is really hard to find anymore, and 4 times as expensive if not more when U find it. Specially convertible material


don`t know about 58`s material, i only collected the 59.
but if they made the 59 material cheaper looking, i guess it would be the same on a 58. i did have 58 vert inserts , but that was years ago. 
i had 2 interiors made up using N.O.S.material.when you see the real deal,,,, i can`t understand any guy would want the cloth in there car. not after spending years, and thousands to rebuild it.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

heres N.O.S. RED VERT INSERT MATERIAL


----------



## MR.IMP (Jul 22, 2005)

ShakeRoks said:


> I thought maybe they built that custom housing. Never seen a cruise installed before, looks dope!
> Now that you pointed it out I don't see the light on switch! :facepalm:


1960 cruise control.
Fits and looks bad ass on 59's too.


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

MR.59 said:


> heres N.O.S. RED VERT INSERT MATERIAL


Thanks for posting. I like the texture. The stuff I've seen definetly didn't look like that!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

ShakeRoks said:


> Thanks for posting. I like the texture. The stuff I've seen definetly didn't look like that!


yes, you can see that it`s made with several layers, plus that texture. if your building a convertible, it`s worth the extra money to build an original interior. if you see guys putting 3500 into a set of trail masters, or 4500.00 on a og continental kit, or 3500 for a cruise control, then you blow the whole thing with a 750.00 cloth repop seat covers. makes no sense to go cheap on one of the most important parts of a og resto
here`s N.O.S. grey


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Bump for them 59's...


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

MR.59 said:


> yes, you can see that it`s made with several layers, plus that texture. if your building a convertible, it`s worth the extra money to build an original interior. if you see guys putting 3500 into a set of trail masters, or 4500.00 on a og continental kit, or 3500 for a cruise control, then you blow the whole thing with a 750.00 cloth repop seat covers. makes no sense to go cheap on one of the most important parts of a og resto
> here`s N.O.S. grey


INFO ON THIS O.G STUFF PM ME BRO:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ao0AN4pNF48&feature=related:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

westcoastlowrider said:


> I like how Rudy aint afraid of drivin that bitch, he drives that car to alot of local events :thumbsup:


IF YOU AINT DRIVIN YOUR RIDE YOU AINT ENJOYIN YOUR RIDE:thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

MR.59 said:


> heres N.O.S. RED VERT INSERT MATERIAL


Nice would kinda like to put this in my hard top what you guys think ?


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

MR.59 said:


> yes, you can see that it`s made with several layers, plus that texture. if your building a convertible, it`s worth the extra money to build an original interior. if you see guys putting 3500 into a set of trail masters, or 4500.00 on a og continental kit, or 3500 for a cruise control, then you blow the whole thing with a 750.00 cloth repop seat covers. makes no sense to go cheap on one of the most important parts of a og resto
> here`s N.O.S. grey


Thanks for sharing your knowledge. My opinions have been changed on the repoped interior being "close enough"! I'm glad this topic is here. :h5:


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 562949



how do you open the vent windows?


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

:worship:mofo dream car!!!!!


59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 563572


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 563572


:bowrofl:


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 563572


What's the name of the color?


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

MR.59 said:


> yes, you can see that it`s made with several layers, plus that texture. if your building a convertible, it`s worth the extra money to build an original interior. if you see guys putting 3500 into a set of trail masters, or 4500.00 on a og continental kit, or 3500 for a cruise control, then you blow the whole thing with a 750.00 cloth repop seat covers. makes no sense to go cheap on one of the most important parts of a og resto
> here`s N.O.S. grey


 :yes: X59


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 563572


 :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

graham said:


> how do you open the vent windows?



I was going to say something like "the window cranks/powr vent swicth are on the door, not the side dash" but than I seen in the other pic you ment cuase theres no vent crank or switch...


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

I thought maybe they built that custom housing. Never seen a cruise installed before, looks dope!
Now that you pointed it out I don't see the light on switch!



MR.IMP said:


> 1960 cruise control.
> Fits and looks bad ass on 59's too.



View attachment 563899


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

westsidehydros said:


> I was going to say something like "the window cranks/powr vent swicth are on the door, not the side dash" but than I seen in the other pic you ment cuase theres no vent crank or switch...



ya... no crank or switch?


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

"remote vent"

:biggrin:


I talked to the owner of that car for a bit at supershow...cool dude.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

westsidehydros said:


> "remote vent"
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


A SWITCH CAN ALWAYS BE ADDED LATER


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

westsidehydros said:


> "remote vent"
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


bad ass car and color combo


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

is that in front of the old bowtie?


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

westsidehydros said:


> is that in front of the old bowtie?


:yes:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

i think this with some triple gold zeniths locked up in the front and laid out in the rear is what ima shoot for on mine!!!:run::worship:


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

EXCANDALOW said:


> i think this with some triple gold zeniths locked up in the front and laid out in the rear is what ima shoot for on mine!!!:run::worship:


Nothing to it but to do it!


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 564095
> View attachment 564096
> View attachment 564097


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

ShakeRoks said:


> Nothing to it but to do it!


Almost there ¡!


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

Does any O.G 59 riders know. If 59's ever had or can have a pop trunk


----------



## 62ssrag (Mar 29, 2006)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 564095
> View attachment 564096
> View attachment 564097


Nobody post better 59 pics then 59JUNKIE


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

S.J convrt59 said:


> Does any O.G 59 riders know. If 59's ever had or can have a pop trunk


I know they had one for 57 so I don't see why there wouldn't be but like the 57 I'm sure it's rare as shit ......


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

S.J convrt59 said:


> Does any O.G 59 riders know. If 59's ever had or can have a pop trunk



haha... i was watching the same thing


i was told they started in 60 :dunno:


----------



## USMC59 (Dec 14, 2010)

MR.59 said:


> yes, you can see that it`s made with several layers, plus that texture. if your building a convertible, it`s worth the extra money to build an original interior. if you see guys putting 3500 into a set of trail masters, or 4500.00 on a og continental kit, or 3500 for a cruise control, then you blow the whole thing with a 750.00 cloth repop seat covers. makes no sense to go cheap on one of the most important parts of a og resto
> here`s N.O.S. grey


Great point Mr. 59, I think this comes down to knowledge when they are building the car. Many people are not aware that 59 convertibles had vinyl inserts instead of the cloth hardtop ones, and they end up buying what they think is correct and putting it in their ride. 

Additionally, even less people know that the convertibles never had carpet on the floor, instead they had a vinyl molded to look like carpet. The reasoining behind all this is that if you have the top down and cruising you do not want to expose the interior to the elements from nature, whether it's bird crap, water, etc., 

Lastly, if anyone needs any convertible correct vinyl inserts in any color, hit up Ciadella Interiors, they are the only ones I know that reproduce them in vinyl with the correct colors and patterns.

Oh, and if anyone has a complete vinyl molded "carpet" for a convertible, please let me know. Any color is ok, let me know the condition it is in. Thanks, and good luck to all the builders.


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

EXCANDALOW said:


> Almost there ¡!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

artkrime said:


> Great point Mr. 59, I think this comes down to knowledge when they are building the car. Many people are not aware that 59 convertibles had vinyl inserts instead of the cloth hardtop ones, and they end up buying what they think is correct and putting it in their ride.
> 
> Additionally, even less people know that the convertibles never had carpet on the floor, instead they had a vinyl molded to look like carpet. The reasoining behind all this is that if you have the top down and cruising you do not want to expose the interior to the elements from nature, whether it's bird crap, water, etc.,
> 
> ...


thanks for adding to the comments, the re-opoed intertiors are far from the originals, the og inserts can be located if you put the same energy as looking for a set of trailmasters , you can find the correct inserts. , as far as the rubberized carpet for 1959 only, i have a few originals in my collection, i have to save the ones in my stash, but thanks for bring that fact up, that original 59 convertibles never had carpet. or cloth inserts


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)




----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 564980


Lmao


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 564980


pinche oscar :roflmaoica moco


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

no joke said:


> pinche oscar :roflmaoica moco


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

MR.59 said:


> thanks for adding to the comments, the re-opoed intertiors are far from the originals, the og inserts can be located if you put the same energy as looking for a set of trailmasters , you can find the correct inserts. , as far as the rubberized carpet for 1959 only, i have a few originals in my collection, i have to save the ones in my stash, but thanks for bring that fact up, that original 59 convertibles never had carpet. or cloth inserts


or two tone paint


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

artkrime said:


> Great point Mr. 59, I think this comes down to knowledge when they are building the car. Many people are not aware that 59 convertibles had vinyl inserts instead of the cloth hardtop ones, and they end up buying what they think is correct and putting it in their ride.
> 
> Additionally, even less people know that the convertibles never had carpet on the floor, instead they had a vinyl molded to look like carpet. The reasoining behind all this is that if you have the top down and cruising you do not want to expose the interior to the elements from nature, whether it's bird crap, water, etc.,
> 
> ...


Very cool info. Thanks for sharing, I live learning more about them


----------



## USMC59 (Dec 14, 2010)

westsidehydros said:


> or two tone paint


Ah, yes... I love the two tone combination! However, when I see a frame off restoration and everything trying to be "correct" I cringe every time I see a two tone convertible. Many people I have talked to were not even aware that they were not available as an option. I know, it's their car and they can do whatever they want.


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:h5:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

TTMFT for the 59s just saved another one from Tejas


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

westcoastlowrider said:


>


Nice! How much for the hood lamp lol


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

westcoastlowrider said:


>


DAMN! IT ALREADY CAME WITH MIRRORS UNDER THE HOOD?!?!


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

locorider said:


> Nice! How much for the hood lamp lol


LOL super RARE 59 accesorie right there, im asking $3k for the hood lamp, its in NOS condition barely used LOL jk :biggrin:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

13OZKAR said:


> DAMN! IT ALREADY CAME WITH MIRRORS UNDER THE HOOD?!?!
> View attachment 565218


Less than 2% of 59s came with a hood like that from the factory Oscar


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

thats the dontre addition !!


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

westcoastlowrider said:


>


Wow other than my whole hood was there lol but my 59 looked just like this


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

artkrime said:


> Ah, yes... I love the two tone combination! However, when I see a frame off restoration and everything trying to be "correct" I cringe every time I see a two tone convertible. Many people I have talked to were not even aware that they were not available as an option. I know,* it's their car and they can do whatever they want.*


exactly lol its mine and ill do what i want  i bet in 59 the dealer would have two toned your shit at the dealer if you wanted it


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

westcoastlowrider said:


>


Damn it I sent this guy a Msge on eBay and he never got back to me good buy homie


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

westsidehydros said:


> or two tone paint


your right! but everybody 2 tones them , i think A/C too was not a convert, but i gotta check on that


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

westcoastlowrider said:


> TTMFT for the 59s just saved another one from Tejas


i got extra hoods


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

westcoastlowrider said:


> LOL super RARE 59 accesorie right there, im asking $3k for the hood lamp, its in NOS condition barely used LOL jk :biggrin:


`OL BILLY MAYES "TAP LIGHT" RIGHT THERE
THEY CAN SHIP YOU 2 JUST PAY EXTA HANDLING AND PROCESING


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

MR.59 said:


> `OL BILLY MAYES "TAP LIGHT" RIGHT THERE
> THEY CAN SHIP YOU 2 JUST PAY EXTA HANDLING AND PROCESING


Lmao that's why it's so expensive becuz billy Mayes is dead soo all those items he has sold on tv have sky rocketed in price lol


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

westcoastlowrider said:


> Lmao that's why it's so expensive becuz billy Mayes is dead soo all those items he has sold on tv have sky rocketed in price lol


RARE AND COLECTABLE!


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

rollindeep408 said:


> Wow other than my whole hood was there lol but my 59 looked just like this


Mine too......It still looks like that.


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

rollindeep408 said:


> Wow other than my whole hood was there lol but my 59 looked just like this


So Did mine


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

rollindeep408 said:


> I know they had one for 57 so I don't see why there wouldn't be but like the 57 I'm sure it's rare as shit ......





westsidehydros said:


> haha... i was watching the same thing
> 
> 
> i was told they started in 60 :dunno:


I heard for a club member that 59-61 were the same pop trunk.:dunno:


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

Just wanted to share, wish I knew more about photography!


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)




----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

FoolishinVegas said:


> Just wanted to share, wish I knew more about photography!


2 of my favorite things....59 and Burgers!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

FoolishinVegas said:


> Just wanted to share, wish I knew more about photography!


think you need to change film, but that burger neon looks cool


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

MR.59 said:


> think you need to change film, but that burger neon looks cool


iPhone pic..


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

FUNKSTERGROOVES said:


> Mine too......It still looks like that.


Don't feel bad so does mine white ( or should I say surface rust ) black inserts and blue interior  should have my rolling chassis done soon thow


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

FoolishinVegas said:


> Just wanted to share, wish I knew more about photography!


Any pic with a 59 is a good pic can't wait to get my shit riding like that


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

S.J convrt59 said:


> So Did mine


You have a rag don't you ? Have you posted any pics of it in here yet ?


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

S.J convrt59 said:


> I heard for a club member that 59-61 were the same pop trunk.:dunno:


That I don't know bro I'm still collecting basic options and parts lol

I'm sure someone in here knows the answer .........


----------



## VEGASPHIL (Jun 7, 2005)

FUNKSTERGROOVES said:


> 2 of my favorite things....59's and in-n-out!


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

rollindeep408 said:


> Don't feel bad so does mine white ( or should I say surface rust ) black inserts and blue interior  should have my rolling chassis done soon thow


:h5:


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

rollindeep408 said:


> You have a rag don't you ? Have you posted any pics of it in here yet ?


Yeah I have A rag. Its a project still. I been wanting to post pics. But I have to figure out how to post through my iPhone. So, As soon as I can figure it out How to do it. I will put some.


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

rollindeep408 said:


> That I don't know bro I'm still collecting basic options and parts lol
> 
> I'm sure someone in here knows the answer .........


 yeah me to, i will have to do more research on this


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

FoolishinVegas said:


> Just wanted to share, wish I knew more about photography!


 looks good


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

S.J convrt59 said:


> Yeah I have A rag. Its a project still. I been wanting to post pics. But I have to figure out how to post through my iPhone. So, As soon as I can figure it out How to do it. I will put some.


Download the photo bucket app then use the image code and paste here.


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

FUNKSTERGROOVES said:


> Download the photo bucket app then use the image code and paste here.


:thumbsup:


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

FUNKSTERGROOVES said:


> Download the photo bucket app then use the image code and paste here.


:yes:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

FoolishinVegas said:


> Just wanted to share, wish I knew more about photography!


nothin like some in n out and 59 impalas, lemme get a number 2 with a coke :yes:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

FUNKSTERGROOVES said:


> :h5:


Lovin this nine, what are the plans for paint and interior?


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

got this for sale came out of my 59 2 door hardtop has a folding down armrest, make an offer not sure what to really ask for it. speaker grill not included, located in LA


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

westcoastlowrider said:


> Lovin this nine, what are the plans for paint and interior?


No plans for it big dog. I have big dreams for it but realistically its going to stay like this for a long as time.


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

FUNKSTERGROOVES said:


> No plans for it big dog. I have big dreams for it but realistically its going to stay like this for a long as time.


ECHALE UN FLAT WHITE DE HOTROD FLATZ $170..ASI COMO ESTA 
Y DALE GAS POR MIENTRAS!!!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

EXCANDALOW said:


> ECHALE UN FLAT WHITE DE HOTROD FLATZ $170..ASI COMO ESTA
> Y DALE GAS POR MIENTRAS!!!


YUP, JUST FLAT PRIMER THE RED SPOTS, AND ROLL IT


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

MR.59 said:


> YUP, JUST FLAT PRIMER THE RED SPOTS, AND ROLL IT


agreed


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

vintage1976 said:


> i got one from him, but how did you know it was a original black one lol :scrutinize:
> 
> mine on the left wetsidehydros on the right


 :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

EXCANDALOW said:


> agreed


:yes:


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

EXCANDALOW said:


> ECHALE UN FLAT WHITE DE HOTROD FLATZ $170..ASI COMO ESTA
> Y DALE GAS POR MIENTRAS!!!


Thats a good idea and the thought has crossed my mined but if I ever sell it, it will b easier to sell with the og paint. I dont wanna sell but in this economy one never knows. I roll it as is from time to time tho. If or when I feel better about this shitty economy I may start to progress on it. I will slap 12x60 fox craft tho.


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

MR.59 said:


> YUP, JUST FLAT PRIMER THE RED SPOTS, AND ROLL IT


I tend to drive it at night cause it looks less ugly. :roflmao:


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> :yes:


:h5:


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

Not sure were that seat came from, the OG owner swapped it, probably cause he wore out the og one. I got it from the 1st owner.


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)




----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

I was stalling on the tri power due to missing linkages and requiring a complete card rebuild so I put it away and dropped in the single carb with aluminum intake. All tho the car ran only on the center carb, it rapped the glass packs way louder than the 4 barrel and aluminum intake. I wonder why?


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

Floor, rear seat.


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

Apparantly the back set makes a good squirel home.


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

^^^^^^You can see rust from the rodent piss.


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

FUNKSTERGROOVES said:


> Apparantly the back set makes a good squirel home.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:rofl:


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

Skim said:


>


:roflmao: :roflmao: I think one of them also took a shit in the car at one point.hahahahaha.


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

westcoastlowrider said:


> nothin like some in n out and 59 impalas, lemme get a number 2 with a coke :yes:


.. Animal-style combo!


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

anybody got a 59-60 windshield visor they are selling????


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Bump for them 59's ....:thumbsup:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)




----------



## starquest52 (Nov 12, 2012)

Love tha 59 Imps


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

starquest52 said:


> Love tha 59 Imps


agreed!!


----------



## the deuce (Oct 18, 2010)

Best ride on the planet!!!!!!


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

X59


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)

http://www.mecum.com/auctions/lot_detail.cfm?LOT_ID=AN1112-139601

Mecum Auto Auction Anaheim, Ca.


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 569310


:worship: dearrr lorddddddd


----------



## MR.IMP (Jul 22, 2005)

Got some 12x60's for sale
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/32-v...omplete-moldings-scuff-pads.html#post16137742


----------



## MR.IMP (Jul 22, 2005)

Also have a nice steering wheel
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/32-v...-1960-impala-steering-wheel.html#post16137750


----------



## chevy15021 (Aug 7, 2006)

Looking for a 59 rag for sale for around 65gs &#55357;&#56836; hit me up THANKS


----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)

chevy15021 said:


> Looking for a 59 rag for sale for around 65gs &#55357;&#56836; hit me up THANKS


DAM Baller ~~!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

chevy15021 said:


> Looking for a 59 rag for sale for around 65gs &#55357;&#56836; hit me up THANKS


http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/cto/3406642899.html


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)




----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

westcoastlowrider said:


> anybody got a 59-60 windshield visor they are selling????


i have one for sale, pm me if you want more info:h5:


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

ToTheTop!


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## lilo (Sep 22, 2009)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 569643
> View attachment 569644
> View attachment 569645


:thumbsup:


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

Did some one have a templete or directions on where to mount dual antennas on a 59 rag? I know they are in a lil diff spot than hardtops...can someone point me in the right direction?


----------



## Low60impala (Apr 17, 2011)

westsidehydros said:


> Did some one have a templete or directions on where to mount dual antennas on a 59 rag? I know they are in a lil diff spot than hardtops...can someone point me in the right direction?


Check on lategreatchevy.com i bought one for my 60 for like 7 dls on that page


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

thanks...just got it...

$7 for the templete...$7 to ship :facepalm:...antennas in the right spot, pricless :biggrin:


----------



## 19PANCHO54 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## 57chevyguy (Jul 11, 2011)

:thumbsup: 


EXCANDALOW said:


> http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/cto/3406642899.html


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

for sale 1959 1960 impala push button radio $100 (562)556-0461 CHOPPER 
http://i132.photobucket.com/albums/q32/glass76/pics2855.jpg


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

How much do those run?



MR.59 said:


> yes, you can see that it`s made with several layers, plus that texture. if your building a convertible, it`s worth the extra money to build an original interior. if you see guys putting 3500 into a set of trail masters, or 4500.00 on a og continental kit, or 3500 for a cruise control, then you blow the whole thing with a 750.00 cloth repop seat covers. makes no sense to go cheap on one of the most important parts of a og resto
> here`s N.O.S. grey


----------



## sickside9 (Jul 15, 2007)

Bobby Tribal's 9, San Diego


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

westsidehydros said:


> Did some one have a templete or directions on where to mount dual antennas on a 59 rag? I know they are in a lil diff spot than hardtops...can someone point me in the right direction?


i got one, acutally mounting my antennas today. its a big template, ill can send you pictures just have to see how to make to scale when you print it out let me see


----------



## Low60impala (Apr 17, 2011)

westsidehydros said:


> thanks...just got it...
> 
> $7 for the templete...$7 to ship :facepalm:...antennas in the right spot, pricless :biggrin:


Lol.. i paid for rush shipping too never got it fast ..


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

westsidehydros said:


> Did some one have a templete or directions on where to mount dual antennas on a 59 rag? I know they are in a lil diff spot than hardtops...can someone point me in the right direction?


Are they on a different spot on HTs? On 58s its the same location except for the template its in a different spot coz of where you use the reference dimension from, like the opening of the trunk on HT and Rag are different so the template shows that but they are in the same spot in relation to the quarter.


----------



## KILOE (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

locorider said:


> Are they on a different spot on HTs? On 58s its the same location except for the template its in a different spot coz of where you use the reference dimension from, like the opening of the trunk on HT and Rag are different so the template shows that but they are in the same spot in relation to the quarter.


the templete shows that the rag looks like its back a lil further... maybe cause of the shorter lid??:dunno:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

59 Only


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

*I HAVE A VERY VERY NICE PAIR OF TURNPIKE CRUISER SKIRTS WITH TRIM AND SCUFF GUARDS, $1200....*


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

locorider said:


> 59 Only


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

something im mounting in my 59, but thought you guys would like to see, what its playing is interesting


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

HOW THE HELL DID YOU GET THE RECORDING???????? WAS IT LIKE AN OLD TV THAT HAD PRE RECORDED SHIT ON IT??? THATS CRAZY JUST TO SEE ALL THE OLD ADVERTIZING ON THE TV.............



GALLO 59 said:


> something im mounting in my 59, but thought you guys would like to see, what its playing is interesting


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

Some 59's out in Odessa Texas this past weekend.


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

ShakeRoks said:


> Some 59's out in Odessa Texas this past weekend.


:biggrin:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

GALLO 59 said:


> something im mounting in my 59, but thought you guys would like to see, what its playing is interesting


thats cool!


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

ElProfeJose said:


> HOW THE HELL DID YOU GET THE RECORDING???????? WAS IT LIKE AN OLD TV THAT HAD PRE RECORDED SHIT ON IT??? THATS CRAZY JUST TO SEE ALL THE OLD ADVERTIZING ON THE TV.............


lots of internet reasearch, youtube, history channel website, vintage commercial dvds, gm forums, museum websites, forums. i was able to get commercials on a dvd disk for my 59, 65 and 48. this tv runs off 12v car battery so when i take my 59 to shows im going to leave the tv playing its commercials on the dash or drive in tray as part of the display. the same for my 65 and 48


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> thats cool!


thanks bro. were you able to see it on here or did you have to see it on the youtube site? cause on my computer it freezes on here when i try to play it


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

GALLO 59 said:


> thanks bro. were you able to see it on here or did you have to see it on the youtube site? cause on my computer it freezes on here when i try to play it


on here:thumbsup:


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

its playing off a dvd, i had to figure out how to make the tv play anything i want on it. got it, can play dvds on it, even my xbox. all without having to rewire or re gut the tv its original


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

GALLO 59 said:


> its playing off a dvd, i had to figure out how to make the tv play anything i want on it. got it, can play dvds on it, even my xbox. all without having to rewire or re gut the tv its original


:worship:.. Very cool! . . . would you be willing to sell me a copy of the dvd?!!! . . All good!


----------



## CCC925 (Jun 18, 2010)

ShakeRoks said:


> Some 59's out in Odessa Texas this past weekend.


:worship:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Bad ass 59 hardtop and that beautiful rag is from San Jose I believe


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

FoolishinVegas said:


> :worship:.. Very cool! . . . would you be willing to sell me a copy of the dvd?!!! . . All good!


Pm me an adress ill mail u a dvd its cool, its those commercials and a few more playing repeating in the same order for about an hour and a half. Just put it on repeat play at a show and it'll play over and over in order for hours. Or ill see if I can upload it as a zip file so u can just download it and burn it. Is all 1959 chevy impala commercials and concept features for 59


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

rollindeep408 said:


> Bad ass 59 hardtop and that beautiful rag is from San Jose I believe


 it is the presdent of our Stockton Chapter


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

GALLO 59 said:


> lots of internet reasearch, youtube, history channel website, vintage commercial dvds, gm forums, museum websites, forums. i was able to get commercials on a dvd disk for my 59, 65 and 48. this tv runs off 12v car battery so when i take my 59 to shows im going to leave the tv playing its commercials on the dash or drive in tray as part of the display. the same for my 65 and 48


Right on. Good job player!!!


----------



## guivelez (Jul 26, 2012)

I have a screamin' '59 rag top .. but I don't know how to post my .jpgs ... any thoughts?


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

ShakeRoks said:


> Some 59's out in Odessa Texas this past weekend.



IT'S GOOD TO SEE ALL THESE 58/59 IMPALAS STEERING AWAY FROM TRAILMASTERS AND INSTALLING THE CHEVROLET FENDER MOUNTS CH SPOTLIGHTS....:thumbsup:


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

:dunno:


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

GALLO 59 said:


> Pm me an adress ill mail u a dvd its cool, its those commercials and a few more playing repeating in the same order for about an hour and a half. Just put it on repeat play at a show and it'll play over and over in order for hours. Or ill see if I can upload it as a zip file so u can just download it and burn it. Is all 1959 chevy impala commercials and concept features for 59


PM sent! .. Thanks brother! :thumbsup:


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

guivelez said:


> I have a screamin' '59 rag top .. but I don't know how to post my .jpgs ... any thoughts?


Use photobucket, then paste the image code here.


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)




----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

THE PETE-STA said:


> IT'S GOOD TO SEE ALL THESE 58/59 IMPALAS STEERING AWAY FROM TRAILMASTERS AND INSTALLING THE CHEVROLET FENDER MOUNTS CH SPOTLIGHTS....:thumbsup:


I was thinking the same. I like both but it's just cool seeing fender spots every now and then.


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

anyone have the "face" and button for ones of these? 1960 cruise control?







​


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

THE PETE-STA said:


> IT'S GOOD TO SEE ALL THESE 58/59 IMPALAS STEERING AWAY FROM TRAILMASTERS AND INSTALLING THE CHEVROLET FENDER MOUNTS CH SPOTLIGHTS....:thumbsup:


Thats what this guy went with, the fender mount spotlights. said he could have gone with trailmasters but these were better























































i had another guy tell me back a few years ago hed sell trailmasters for about 600 bucks and even then they wouldnt sell and he didnt like them cause you cant see out of them. but now theres more people with 59s, theres like 6 of them being built right now on the projects forum which is great but demand for these are higher. trailmasters are cool, i have the money and i can buy a set right now for 2800 rechromed but im not. its not the money, i just dont need them and if i do spend on spots id get the fender mount spotlights cause you see them less and id want to be different. nu vues are cool too, i seen some clean ones on 59s and 60s and i got a set im mounting later. for now i mounted this instead to be different and try new things


----------



## del barrio (Aug 29, 2007)

ShakeRoks said:


> Some 59's out in Odessa Texas this past weekend.


this ht is sweeeet!


----------



## MIRACLE (Nov 5, 2009)

GALLO 59 said:


> Thats what this guy went with, the fender mount spotlights. said he could have gone with trailmasters but these were better


LOVE THE SPOT LIGHTS, TRAILMASTERS ARE NICE BUT HIGHLY OVER RATED AND OVER PRICED AT TIMES. JUST MY OPINION...


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

THE PETE-STA said:


> IT'S GOOD TO SEE ALL THESE 58/59 IMPALAS STEERING AWAY FROM TRAILMASTERS AND INSTALLING THE CHEVROLET FENDER MOUNTS CH SPOTLIGHTS....:thumbsup:


Whats up Pete!? 
I think its all about personal preference, when I started to look at 59´s I knew how I wanted to do mine and I knew I wanted a set of Trailmaster Spotlights.
Worked hard and searched for them for a long time, now I got them on my car and my soul is in peace. LOL!
Sure they are trendy in the Lowrider community, but so is the Cruiser skirts, Impalas...Always has been and always will be.


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

2 words...

gang...star


:inout:


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

Wizzard said:


> Whats up Pete!?
> I think its all about personal preference, when I started to look at 59´s I knew how I wanted to do mine and I knew I wanted a set of Trailmaster Spotlights.
> Worked hard and searched for them for a long time, now I got them on my car and my soul is in peace. LOL!
> Sure they are trendy in the Lowrider community, but so is the Cruiser skirts, Impalas...Always has been and always will be.


:h5:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

Love that one


----------



## MYERS60 (Jan 29, 2010)

:drama:.........................:uh:.........................NICE RIDES!!!!!!


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

wheres the pic from the rt rear in that series????

lost it when comp died


----------



## MR.IMP (Jul 22, 2005)

MIRACLE said:


> LOVE THE SPOT LIGHTS, TRAILMASTERS ARE NICE BUT HIGHLY OVER RATED AND OVER PRICED AT TIMES. JUST MY OPINION...


These look nice but not og, they are unity after markets. The original chevrolets used a different bracket and had an inner bracket and used a CH unity bullet shaped head


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

MR.IMP said:


> These look nice but not og, they are unity after markets. The original chevrolets used a different bracket and had an inner bracket and used a CH unity bullet shaped head


really? the guy said they were og thats why hes selling me a set for 2gs. do you have a pic of what an og one looks like? still new to 59, still learning so i didnt know


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

heres a cool video


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)

GALLO 59 said:


> really? the guy said they were og thats why hes selling me a set for 2gs. do you have a pic of what an og one looks like? still new to 59, still learning so i didnt know









Unity Spotlights


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 574913


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

GALLO 59 said:


> really? the guy said they were og thats why hes selling me a set for 2gs. do you have a pic of what an og one looks like? still new to 59, still learning so i didnt know


THE SPOTLIGHTS ON THE 59 RAG ARE INCORRECT, THEY'RE H2-C UNITY SPOTLIGHTS WITH 1959 CHEVY UNITY BRACKETS... 59JUNKIE HAS POSTED THE CORRECT 59 SPOTLIGHTS.


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

this is getting to technical for me.......back to building pintos on daytons...:banghead:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

westcoastlowrider said:


> heres a cool video


~GEORGIA~59


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

Barba said:


> this is getting to technical for me.......back to building pintos on daytons...:banghead:


:rofl: that's how I feel half the time..


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

found it...
View attachment 575598


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

one of my favorites


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

CAME ACROSS THIS ON YOUTUBE SOME FUNNY SHIT, dont know if its been posted already :roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

dukecityrider said:


>


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

How can you not love the 59?


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

dukecityrider said:


>


my dream car :worship:


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

That's sick...


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

westcoastlowrider said:


> CAME ACROSS THIS ON YOUTUBE SOME FUNNY SHIT, dont know if its been posted already :roflmao::roflmao:


Respect that!


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

westcoastlowrider said:


> CAME ACROSS THIS ON YOUTUBE SOME FUNNY SHIT, dont know if its been posted already :roflmao::roflmao:


LOL! 
It´s been posted but thanks for posting it again! 
Never get tired of that dude.:roflmao:


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

westcoastlowrider said:


> CAME ACROSS THIS ON YOUTUBE SOME FUNNY SHIT, dont know if its been posted already :roflmao::roflmao:


 :roflmao: :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 62ssrag (Mar 29, 2006)

Got a question for the 59 riders. Will trurays rub when running cruiser skirts?


----------



## leon1959 (Aug 28, 2007)

dukecityrider said:


>


nice!


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

TTT


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

has anyone sent there 59 lower dash trim to be restored? recomend anyone? thanks


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:yes:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

62ssrag said:


> Got a question for the 59 riders. Will trurays rub when running cruiser skirts?


I dont got cruiser skirts on my 59, I have stock skirts and I got about 1 inch clearance on both sides with my TRU RAY's. No modifications made, just bolted right on.


----------



## 62ssrag (Mar 29, 2006)

Wizzard said:


> I dont got cruiser skirts on my 59, I have stock skirts and I got about 1 inch clearance on both sides with my TRU RAY's. No modifications made, just bolted right on.


Cool Bro. Thanx!


----------



## lilo (Sep 22, 2009)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :yes:


CLEAN:thumbsup:


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

ToTheTop


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

anyone have any pics of a 59 rag on its side, body off frame? like on a rotis? need to see the whole bottom of car. thanks


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

something like this
View attachment 578629


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

westsidehydros said:


> has anyone sent there 59 lower dash trim to be restored? recomend anyone? thanks


pm sent on that stuff!


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

does anyone know what size tire and rim goes on a 59 bumper kit? can i use my spare 14 inch rim but with the right tire? thanks guys


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

GALLO 59 said:


> does anyone know what size tire and rim goes on a 59 bumper kit? can i use my spare 14 inch rim but with the right tire? thanks guys


Yes, thats the size they were made for. Use your spare 14" w a stock tire.


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

pretty sure a 13" wire fits in there too... not sure if its by 7,6 or 5.5 though


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

Cool, I had a feeling it was smaller than 15, and my stock spare is a 14 just like the whitewalls on it now. But I remember someone in the past sayin I need 14 xx something size ONLY, wish I remembered


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

GALLO 59 said:


> does anyone know what size tire and rim goes on a 59 bumper kit? can i use my spare 14 inch rim but with the right tire? thanks guys


14" 750R14


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

EXCANDALOW said:


> 14" 750R14


Hell yea, thank you bro


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

GALLO 59 said:


> Hell yea, thank you bro


NO AHI DE QUE!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)




----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

1959 bel air 2 dr ht,anyone see these before?They come up for sale every now and then up here.
http://winnipeg.kijiji.ca/c-cars-ve...rolet-Bel-Air-2-dr-hardtop-W0QQAdIdZ439111967


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

lowdeville said:


> 1959 bel air 2 dr ht,anyone see these before?They come up for sale every now and then up here.
> http://winnipeg.kijiji.ca/c-cars-ve...rolet-Bel-Air-2-dr-hardtop-W0QQAdIdZ439111967


YEAH THEY'RE BADASS, THEY MAKE SICK LOWRODS...


----------



## RAG 6T1 (Aug 18, 2008)

Sangre Latina said:


>


Damnnnn. thats bad ass. I hope he stops at my house this year!


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

ToTheTop!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

:wow: Looky what I ran across today :worship:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Forgive me for flooding you guys with all these pics. Someone will appreciate them :biggrin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

ShakeRoks said:


> ToTheTop!


Damn you got me motivated to put my frame together now can't wait to see my frame like this except on some Dayton's


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

heartofthacity said:


> Forgive me for flooding you guys with all these pics. Someone will appreciate them :biggrin:


BADASS!!!! :worship:thanks for the pics


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

no joke said:


> BADASS!!!! :worship:thanks for the pics


No prob :thumbsup: I had never heard of a fuelie '59 Impala so this one stopped me dead in my tracks


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

rollindeep408 said:


> Damn you got me motivated to put my frame together now can't wait to see my frame like this except on some Dayton's


It will be clean I'm sure!


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

heartofthacity said:


>


:worship::worship:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

TTT


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)




----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

59´s TTT! :nicoderm:


----------



## leon1959 (Aug 28, 2007)

ttt


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

TTMFT for the 59's...


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> TTMFT for the 59's...


And again!


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

72 kutty said:


>


ONE OF MY FAVORITES!!!!


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

lowdeville said:


> 1959 bel air 2 dr ht,anyone see these before?They come up for sale every now and then up here.
> http://winnipeg.kijiji.ca/c-cars-ve...rolet-Bel-Air-2-dr-hardtop-W0QQAdIdZ439111967


theyre bad, I'd rather have one than an impala unless it were a drop. Canadian only model.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 20, 2011)

it is truly hard to beat a 1959 impala!!! convertible or hard top :worship:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> it is truly hard to beat a 1959 impala!!! convertible or hard top :worship:


u got that right


----------



## Bennie Daniel (Feb 9, 2012)

I am allowed to voice my opinion that's ugly and
Cost way to much to fab a 57 Chevy front
End with 59 rear ??????WTF!!


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)




----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 584370


uffin:


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)

http://youtu.be/0uv7vODGrFA?t=33s


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

59JUNKIE said:


> http://youtu.be/0uv7vODGrFA?t=33s


este madre focka esta chingon!!


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

99% rust free nm car 15000 obo still has og paint


----------



## starquest52 (Nov 12, 2012)

72 kutty said:


>


Very clean


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Got a cheap 59 2 door project for anyone who wants there dream car a 59 at an affordable price $5500 obo its a 59 2 door hardtop and deserves to be saved

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-v...ala-2-door-hardtop-5500-obo.html#post16240857


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

My95Fleety said:


>


 .. Thanks brother!


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

anyone have a 59 wonderbar radio for sale? pm me please


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

westsidehydros said:


> anyone have a 59 wonderbar radio for sale? pm me please


I got one $1200


----------



## NM46ER (Apr 21, 2009)




----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

locorider said:


> I got one $1200


holy jeesus

:wow:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

59 STUFF HIGH AINT IT LOL I STILL NEED THAT QUARTER LOL


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

NM46ER said:


>


son of a biscuit!!!!!more of this nine please.


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

64 CRAWLING said:


> 59 STUFF HIGH AINT IT LOL I STILL NEED THAT QUARTER LOL


YOU GOTTA PAY TO PLAY HOMIE...


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

westsidehydros said:


> holy jeesus
> 
> :wow:


Should be asking $1500. Unit is better than new, its rebuilt and restored.


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

locorider said:


> Should be asking $1500. Unit is better than new, its rebuilt and restored.


Lets see pics, whats the big deal about wonderbar radios VS the OG ones? Shit me personally im more happy with an alpine head unit mounted under the dash witha color bar next to it and my switches to the left and im ready to cruise the blvd lol


----------



## NM46ER (Apr 21, 2009)

*FRANCISCO* said:


> son of a biscuit!!!!!more of this nine please.


 HERE'S THE INTERIOR


----------



## NM46ER (Apr 21, 2009)




----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

NM46ER said:


> HERE'S THE INTERIOR


:h5:that car is bad as fuck!


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

NM46ER said:


>


:fool2:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

THE PETE-STA said:


> YOU GOTTA PAY TO PLAY HOMIE...


 PERIOD!!!!!!:h5:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

westcoastlowrider said:


> Lets see pics, whats the big deal about wonderbar radios VS the OG ones? Shit me personally im more happy with an alpine head unit mounted under the dash witha color bar next to it and my switches to the left and im ready to cruise the blvd lol


:facepalm:Not on a 58 or 59! It had to be an East L.A.'ster!!!:biggrin:.... Got to have a wonderbar radio on 58-59 loco... i.m.o!!!


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

THE PETE-STA said:


> YOU GOTTA PAY TO PLAY HOMIE...


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

dukecityrider said:


> View attachment 584633
> View attachment 584634
> 99% rust free nm car 15000 obo still has og paint


:wow: super deal!! You got me thinkin of making a move now :naughty:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

13OZKAR said:


> :facepalm:Not on a 58 or 59! It had to be an East L.A.'ster!!!:biggrin:.... Got to have a wonderbar radio on 58-59 loco... i.m.o!!!


Pero wats the difference between the OG 59 radio and the wonder bar one??? I've always been curious since the wonder bars are so expensive


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

westcoastlowrider said:


> Lets see pics, whats the big deal about wonderbar radios VS the OG ones? Shit me personally im more happy with an alpine head unit mounted under the dash witha color bar next to it and my switches to the left and im ready to cruise the blvd lol


:loco:


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

View attachment 585657
View attachment 585659
View attachment 585658

View attachment 585660


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

westsidehydros said:


> View attachment 585657
> View attachment 585659
> View attachment 585658
> 
> View attachment 585660


dont know if that 6cyl is og to the car but it looks gooduffin:


----------



## ElMexicano (May 31, 2011)

72 kutty said:


>


Nice lookin rag


----------



## del barrio (Aug 29, 2007)

this L6 is sick! great looking!


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

THE PETE-STA said:


> :loco:


:uh: well whats the difference? Is it just the rarity that makes a wonderbar more expensive?


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

westsidehydros said:


> View attachment 585657
> View attachment 585659
> View attachment 585658
> 
> View attachment 585660


Bad ass


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

HAS ANY 1 USED THE REPO REAR QUARTER PANEL SECTIONS THREW CARS 1,HUBBARDS ETC? THERE ONLY 2 OF THEM JUST THE LOWER PART BUT THE QUESTION IS DOES THOSE 2 PEICES MAKE UP FOR A FULL LOWER SECTION? OR IS IT 2 DIF LOWER SECTIONS? AND ARE THESE GOOD PATCHES TO USE??


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

westcoastlowrider said:


> :uh: well whats the difference? Is it just the rarity that makes a wonderbar more expensive?


YEAH FOR ONE THEY ARE RARE, SECOND THEY HAD THE SEEKING TUNNING OPTION FROM ONE STATION TO THE OTHER JUST BY PRESSING THE BUTTON AND THIRD THEY CAME WITH THE CHROME PUSH BUTTONS... IT MAY NOT SEEM LIKE A BIG DEAL BUT THAT IS SOME OF THE LIL THINGS WHY THEY ARE SO DESIRABLE!!!


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

*FRANCISCO* said:


> dont know if that 6cyl is og to the car but it looks gooduffin:


that intake sure as fuck aint!!!! how cool can you make a 6cyl ??


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

64 CRAWLING said:


> HAS ANY 1 USED THE REPO REAR QUARTER PANEL SECTIONS THREW CARS 1,HUBBARDS ETC? THERE ONLY 2 OF THEM JUST THE LOWER PART BUT THE QUESTION IS DOES THOSE 2 PEICES MAKE UP FOR A FULL LOWER SECTION? OR IS IT 2 DIF LOWER SECTIONS? AND ARE THESE GOOD PATCHES TO USE??


the patches are ok... they do not fit exactly right. the radius of the lip is a lil different than stock, but not sure if you'd notice once on car and def. not once cruisers are installed. They take a little work to make em fit good, but unless you have a real good metal guy that can re-create it, what else you gunna use? I've had some perfect looking quarters from cali, that after medai blast, still had to have lip work, so im sure theres plently of cars out there with em. But you can never beat og sheet metal :thumbsup:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

13OZKAR said:


> YEAH FOR ONE THEY ARE RARE, SECOND THEY HAD THE SEEKING TUNNING OPTION FROM ONE STATION TO THE OTHER JUST BY PRESSING THE BUTTON AND THIRD THEY CAME WITH THE CHROME PUSH BUTTONS... IT MAY NOT SEEM LIKE A BIG DEAL BUT THAT IS SOME OF THE LIL THINGS WHY THEY ARE SO DESIRABLE!!!


X59
Preach brotha!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

westsidehydros said:


> the patches are ok... they do not fit exactly right. the radius of the lip is a lil different than stock, but not sure if you'd notice once on car and def. not once cruisers are installed. They take a little work to make em fit good, but unless you have a real good metal guy that can re-create it, what else you gunna use? I've had some perfect looking quarters from cali, that after medai blast, still had to have lip work, so im sure theres plently of cars out there with em. But you can never beat og sheet metal :thumbsup:


YEA I HEARD THEY DONT FIT RIGHT BUT WAS JUST WONDERING IF ANY 1 ON HERE GOT THEM TO WORK OR IS IT THAT MUCH TRIUBLE,I KNOW OG IS GOOD BUT THE THING IS I CANT FIND SHIT AND WHEN I DO FIND 1 QUARTER THEY DONT WANT TO SHIP OUT CUZ ITS TO BIG OR THE WANT TO CHARGE 10 STACCS FOR A FULL OG PANEL OR JUST CANT FIND THEM PERIOD


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

even the quarters I have here are gunna need a lil lip work... a good metal guy should be able to fix.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

AS LONG AS THEY AINT RUSTY,AND STILL STRONG BUT JUST NEED A LIL WORK,I CAN DO THAT


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

13OZKAR said:


> YEAH FOR ONE THEY ARE RARE, SECOND THEY HAD THE SEEKING TUNNING OPTION FROM ONE STATION TO THE OTHER JUST BY PRESSING THE BUTTON AND THIRD THEY CAME WITH THE CHROME PUSH BUTTONS... IT MAY NOT SEEM LIKE A BIG DEAL BUT THAT IS SOME OF THE LIL THINGS WHY THEY ARE SO DESIRABLE!!!



muey teacher el vato!!!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

no joke said:


> muey teacher el vato!!!


CHINGAO ME LEISTE LA MENTE!!:scrutinize:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

no joke said:


> muey teacher el vato!!!


THE ONLY REASON I KNOW ABOUT THESE RADIOS IS CUZ LAST TIME I WAS SITTING IN YOUR RANFLA (EL CHINGON WHITE 59 RAG) I WAS FUCKING AROUND WITH YOUR RADIO AND I WAS LIKE "MIRALO MUY CHINGON CON UN WONDER-BREAD RADIO"!!!! AND I LEARN HOW TO USE IT!!!!






YUP-YUP-YUP!!!


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

locorider said:


> X59
> Preach brotha!!


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

*HERES ONE 59 I BOUGHT AND SAVED FROM TEXAS BEFORE IT ROTTED ANY FURTHER. Bought it and brought here to Cali and it sold the second we took it off the transport truck, Sold and went to Oakland where new owner is gonna do a frame off restoration :h5: another 59 saved

*


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Poster...$25 shipped..


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Bump for the '59s


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Heres a pic of my 59s the left one is getting torn down for a show paint job :drama:


----------



## chrisgride (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

westcoastlowrider said:


> Heres a pic of my 59s the left one is getting torn down for a show paint job :drama:


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

chrisgride said:


>


:nicoderm::thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Nice ! But I'm not sure if I like headlight visors or not


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

westcoastlowrider said:


> Heres a pic of my 59s the left one is getting torn down for a show paint job :drama:


I ALMOST BEAT YOU TO THAT RIGHT ONE ....PERO NO ERA MI TIEMPO!!
:dunno:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

rollindeep408 said:


> Nice ! But I'm not sure if I like headlight visors or not


I think they look nice on 59s and 63s



EXCANDALOW said:


> I ALMOST BEAT YOU TO THAT RIGHT ONE ....PERO NO ERA MI TIEMPO!!
> :dunno:


Si, I guess it was just meant to be for me to get it, i was trying for a good minute to buy that car :biggrin:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Hey what do you guys think about these visors on 59s?????


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

Thanks to the homie for this pic! .. He's attempting to reproduce the skirts and rocker moldings at his shop with the correct stamps if anyone would be interested! .. (I know how particular people are about their accessories, just putting it out there..)


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

westcoastlowrider said:


> Hey what do you guys think about these visors on 59s?????
> 
> View attachment 587468


Any more pics?!


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

FoolishinVegas said:


> Thanks to the homie for this pic! .. He's attempting to reproduce the skirts and rocker moldings at his shop with the correct stamps if anyone would be interested! .. (I know how particular people are about their accessories, just putting it out there..)


By the way; this guy is local here in LV, is a friend of mine, opened up his shop recently, he's a good dude, and takes his art very serious!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

westcoastlowrider said:


> Heres a pic of my 59s the left one is getting torn down for a show paint job :drama:


:thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

FoolishinVegas said:


> Thanks to the homie for this pic! .. He's attempting to reproduce the skirts and rocker moldings at his shop with the correct stamps if anyone would be interested! .. (I know how particular people are about their accessories, just putting it out there..)


59 lookin sharp cisco :thumbsup:



FoolishinVegas said:


> Any more pics?!


Thats the only one i could find, thats not my car i just found the pic of it on google images to show the visor


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

westcoastlowrider said:


> 59 lookin sharp cisco :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats the only one i could find, thats not my car i just found the pic of it on google images to show the visor


All good, kind of growing on me! Want to learn more about these..


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Super rare and expensive heard they are made by foxcraft 3 piece visors for 59-60.


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

Anyone got one around? For sale? .. Never really seen them on any rides (probably for a reason, lol) but still might be willing to check one out, maybe start a new trend, (yeah, right) lol


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

FoolishinVegas said:


> Anyone got one around? For sale? .. Never really seen them on any rides (probably for a reason, lol) but still might be willing to check one out, maybe start a new trend, (yeah, right) lol


HIT UP BIG RY, HE HAS ONE... HE'S ALSO LOCAL TO YOU BRO.


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

THE PETE-STA said:


> HIT UP BIG RY, HE HAS ONE... HE'S ALSO LOCAL TO YOU BRO.


Where some 3 piece and some one solid peice visor?????


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

When were on the subject of this visor it just crossed my mind that I did a little research on a 59 about two years ago.
Its a bit of reading but bare with me on this one.

It all started after I had gone thru a bunch of old Swedish classic car magazines, I started by sorting out the ones I liked and there was espescially one that caught my attention more then others.

























The report in the magazine focused on a 1959 Chevy Impala Lowrider that was imported to Finland from San Francisco around 1989-1990, this was the first thing that caught my attention since I like 59´s and Lowriders. What made it even more interesting to me was that the car belonged to a couple with Swedish-ringing names that came from a town in Finland not far from where my mother grew up. 
I have alot of family in Finland so I called up my cousins and asked if they could help me track this car, after a few days they called me back and told me that the woman in the magazine still was the owner of the car! And they even hooked me up with her phone # and adress.

This was about two years ago and I figured I will wait until next summer when I usually go to Finland and visit my family and then I will contact the owner of the car. 
About 6 months later Im in Finland on vacation and I decided to make the call...Belive me I felt like a stalker, how do you explain that you just read a 20 year old magazine about a car and now you want to come and check it out? 

Anyhow, I presented myself and explained the whole thing and she was pretty cool about it and told me that I could come and check it out in two days. 
After two days I went and bought cinnamon buns and doughnuts and headed out to Vasa wich is a city close by to where my Family lives, about one hour later I pulled up by her house and there it was. 









I rang the doorbell and she opened and we agreed to drink a cup of coffee in the garden next to the 59 so she could show me the car and tell me about it. 
I pulled out the camera right away aftar asking if it was cool if I took pics of it.


























While drinking coffee I started asking away, first thing I asked was if it still had Hydraulics? 
It didnt, Hydraulics is illegal in Finland and one way around it is to have Classic car (30 years or older) cause you only need to take it to the car inspection once in a two-year period. She told me that they had rolled with the hydraulics the first summer after inspection, during the following winter they took it out and replaced it with stock suspension to pass the car inspection.

After she had separated from her husband she just kept it stock.









Here´s a few more pics of the ride.










































Here´s Paula with her 59.










It was really nice meeting her and getting the chance to check out her cool 59!


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

Very cool story,did u ask if it was for sale by any chance?
I suppose that car is worth a lot over there as well.


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

lowdeville said:


> Very cool story,did u ask if it was for sale by any chance?
> I suppose that car is worth a lot over there as well.


Thanks, I sure did Lol! 
She said no, 59 Impala was her favourite car and she would never sell it she told me.


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Wizzard said:


> Thanks, I sure did Lol!
> She said no, 59 Impala was her favourite car and she would never sell it she told me.


cool story bro, lol. Interesting. She has a nice ass car. I like that visor only I think it might look better painted to match the roof.


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

*FRANCISCO* said:


> cool story bro, lol. Interesting. She has a nice ass car. I like that visor only I think it might look better painted to match the roof.


Thanks, it was pretty fun doing a little research. Car was nice but she basicly just kept it up to drivable standards.
Agree on the visor.


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Wizzard said:


> Thanks, it was pretty fun doing a little research. Car was nice but she basicly just kept it up to drivable standards.
> Agree on the visor.


Very cool story bro was the visor a 3 piece or one solid piece????


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## torres1959 (May 18, 2010)

maybe il make me set to see how they look and maybe ill make some extra ones to sell, thanks for the idea westcoastlowrider


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

FoolishinVegas said:


> Anyone got one around? For sale? .. Never really seen them on any rides (probably for a reason, lol) but still might be willing to check one out, maybe start a new trend, (yeah, right) lol


 reason probably is because they are extremely RARE and VERY EXPENSIVE.:yes:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

THE PETE-STA said:


> HIT UP BIG RY, HE HAS ONE... HE'S ALSO LOCAL TO YOU BRO.


 SURE DO!!! NOS TOO:h5:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


>


Any more pics?


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

THE PETE-STA said:


> HIT UP BIG RY, HE HAS ONE... HE'S ALSO LOCAL TO YOU BRO.


Cool, thanks PETE-STA, I'll hit him up, that's my buddy..!


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

Wizzard said:


> When were on the subject of this visor it just crossed my mind that I did a little research on a 59 about two years ago.
> Its a bit of reading but bare with me on this one.
> 
> It all started after I had gone thru a bunch of old Swedish classic car magazines, I started by sorting out the ones I liked and there was espescially one that caught my attention more then others.
> ...


.. Thanks for sharing brother! That's pretty cool.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


>


MY HOMEGURLS RIDE FROM JAPAN!!


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


>


Love that stance!


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

oneofakind said:


>


it`s real tuff to beat a 59 hardtop


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

Bad ass pics :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## del barrio (Aug 29, 2007)

x59


----------



## lilo (Sep 22, 2009)

81cutty said:


>





81cutty said:


>


CLEEEEAAAAANNNN



FoolishinVegas said:


> Thanks to the homie for this pic! .. He's attempting to reproduce the skirts and rocker moldings at his shop with the correct stamps if anyone would be interested! .. (I know how particular people are about their accessories, just putting it out there..)


DAAAMMMNNN SICK


----------



## WestTxFinest (Apr 8, 2005)

oneofakind said:


>


Nice! any more pics of this one?


----------



## MIRACLE (Nov 5, 2009)

FOR THE BALLERS  BEAUTIFUL CAR...
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1959...0265816?pt=US_Cars_Trucks&hash=item4d08366ad8


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

FoolishinVegas said:


> Love that stance!


Agreed looks even sexier when it's a 59


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

Wizzard said:


> Thanks, I sure did Lol!
> She said no, 59 Impala was her favourite car and she would never sell it she told me.










WELL THE PLATES DID SAY" NO 59"


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

TTT for the ' Nina's !!!


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

oneofakind said:


>


One of my favorite right here :thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

BUILT BY A JAPANESE PERSON AND SOLD TO JAPAN,I BET YOU HATE THAT HUH LOL


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

The Japanse came up at the right place and time, Pomona CA, in the 90s. They have a lot of nice California rags over there.


----------



## MILGON (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

*







*


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

[h=2]







[/h]


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)




----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

*







*
*







*
































​


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)




----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

That is 1 sic pic !!!!!!


----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)

Does any one know what rim will work to run the












og 14 inch wheels on my 59 impala with this style disc brake converstion ?


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## leon1959 (Aug 28, 2007)

ttt for the 59's


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

mrocha1964 said:


> View attachment 589884
> Does any one know what rim will work to run the
> View attachment 589882
> View attachment 589883
> og 14 inch wheels on my 59 impala with this style disc brake converstion ?


THERE IS A COMPANY OUT OF L.A. MAKING A "0" OFFSET STOCK/13" WHEEL DISCE BRAKE CONVERSION ....GOOGLE IT ...THATS HOW I FOUND IT


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


>


:worship:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

FUNKSTERGROOVES said:


> The Japanse came up at the right place and time, Pomona CA, in the 90s. They have a lot of nice California rags over there.


they were the only ones that had cash.


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

EXCANDALOW said:


> THERE IS A COMPANY OUT OF L.A. MAKING A "0" OFFSET STOCK/13" WHEEL DISCE BRAKE CONVERSION ....GOOGLE IT ...THATS HOW I FOUND IT


ABS Brakes, it's their Lowrider kit! ... or CPP brakes, I think all u need is just their smallest rotors (10.5") and u should be fine!


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


>


Heaven!


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

MILGON said:


>


Love this one!


----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

EXCANDALOW said:


> :wow:


NICE


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

TTT


----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## TRY ME (Oct 15, 2010)

IMAG0119.jpg (288.6 KB)


----------



## TRY ME (Oct 15, 2010)

IMAG0083.jpg (508.6 KB)


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

MR.59 said:


> they were the only ones that had cash.


Yup.... They didn't fuck around...I remeber they would scoop up all the nice rags at Pomona swaapmeet back in the 90's


----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

59 RAG TTT uffin:








Mexicali


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

Anyone have anytips on installing 60 rear guards on a 59? I know you have to trim the little tab off, but is that it?


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

westsidehydros said:


> Anyone have anytips on installing 60 rear guards on a 59? I know you have to trim the little tab off, but is that it?


I did mine that way, trim them a little bit and check how it fits. 
Take a little at a time and take it easy and you will be allright.


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

Wizzard said:


> I did mine that way, trim them a little bit and check how it fits.
> Take a little at a time and take it easy and you will be allright.


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Wizzard said:


> I did mine that way, trim them a little bit and check how it fits.
> Take a little at a time and take it easy and you will be allright.


gawd damm nothin sexier than the back of a 59 i could stare at them for hours and days :yes: homie u need to move to the states so u can cruise that bad boy with the rest of us riders out here uffin:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

ivan619 said:


> 59 RAG TTT uffin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

*59-60 Dakota Digital Dash 4 sale*

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/32-vehicle-parts-classifieds/355693-dakota-digital-dash-59-60-a.html


----------



## HighHitter Customs (Sep 24, 2012)

We picked up this 59 for one of our clients. Going for a full show 59. The name means dark night in Hawaiian. Stay posted for updates!
59 Impala "Pōʻele" build
High Hitter Customs
























































































































If you saw a chrome trim missing its because it is. Let me know if you have them we need all the help we can get any suggestions for trim also greatly appreciated. Ordered a bunch of parts from classic industries from floors to lights. Will be installing as we go along. Stay tuned


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

HighHitter Customs said:


> We picked up this 59 for one of our clients. Going for a full show 59. The name means dark night in Hawaiian. Stay posted for updates!
> 59 Impala "Pōʻele" build
> High Hitter Customs
> 
> ...


where can we keep updated? you got a build topic on here?


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

pulled this from another thread


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)




----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

ToTheTop


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

leg46y said:


> pulled this from another thread


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

I miss my bish!!!


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

paint prison?


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

westsidehydros said:


> paint prison?


:yessad: :banghead:.... these paiter foos aint "NO JOKE"!!!!


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

ttt...59's


----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 593176
> I miss my bish!!!


I can't tell from the photo...Gothic Gold or Corral?


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Bump for them 59's!!!!


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 593176
> I miss my bish!!!






Nice:thumbsup:


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

X59 :nicoderm:


----------



## chrisgride (Jun 16, 2010)

Roughest '59 rag I've ever seen for sale:
http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehicles-classic-cars-1959-impala-convertible-W0QQAdIdZ439927380


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

DAMN! RIP!  even for a conversion its ruff! Anyone know the price? The ad sounds like he has gold


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

chrisgride said:


> Roughest '59 rag I've ever seen for sale:
> http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehicles-classic-cars-1959-impala-convertible-W0QQAdIdZ439927380


DAMN!!!!!!!!!!!

THANK GOD STAINLESS DON`T RUST, OR THAT WOULD BE GONE TOO!
WHEN THESE CARS GET THIS BAD, BROKE IN TWO, AND THE "DONER" HAS A ROTTED OUT DASH. YOU GOT JUST A PILE A PARTS.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

MR.59 said:


> DAMN!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> THANK GOD STAINLESS DON`T RUST, OR THAT WOULD BE GONE TOO!
> WHEN THESE CARS GET THIS BAD, BROKE IN TWO, AND THE "DONER" HAS A ROTTED OUT DASH. YOU GOT JUST A PILE A PARTS.


If that ..... That thing don't even look worth the conversion . Crazy


----------



## topdown59 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## topdown59 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 593176
> I miss my bish!!!



BAD BISH!!!


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

:worship:


----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)

leg46y said:


> pulled this from another thread


What's the story on this car?? :wow: :tears:


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

topdown59 said:


> View attachment 594095


super bad bitch right here homie!!!! looks very good :thumbsup:


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

anyone have a rag back seat for sale? pm me please


----------



## topdown59 (Jan 2, 2007)

no joke said:


> super bad bitch right here homie!!!! looks very good :thumbsup:


Thanks bro


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

13OZKAR said:


> :yessad: :banghead:.... these paiter foos aint "NO JOKE"!!!!


ahi van las pedradas!!!:facepalm:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

Barba said:


>


andas a pata lowko!!
chingao!!


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

topdown59 said:


> View attachment 594095


Pure sex just needs red guts


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

rollindeep408 said:


> If that ..... That thing don't even look worth the conversion . Crazy


there will be nothing there to build on, i have cut cars like that up, plus it looks to have been sitting upside down, so you know if any of the tub area was good he would show pics. 
but if someone have the skill (or can buy it), and the time, and a hardtop,,,,,,, and $$$$$$
she might live again!


----------



## chrisgride (Jun 16, 2010)

AMB1800 said:


> DAMN! RIP!  even for a conversion its ruff! Anyone know the price? The ad sounds like he has gold


I'm just waiting on an email back from the guy, I made a serious inquiry. As soon as I know a price I'll post it.


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

EXCANDALOW said:


> ahi van las pedradas!!!:facepalm:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

westcoastlowrider said:


> gawd damm nothin sexier than the back of a 59 i could stare at them for hours and days :yes: homie u need to move to the states so u can cruise that bad boy with the rest of us riders out here uffin:


Tell me about it...It has been snowing here all day.
Im tired of this shit. LOL!


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

MR.59 said:


> there will be nothing there to build on, i have cut cars like that up, plus it looks to have been sitting upside down, so you know if any of the tub area was good he would show pics.
> but if someone have the skill (or can buy it), and the time, and a hardtop,,,,,,, and $$$$$$
> she might live again!


it all looks like scrap metal at this point, ive never seen the dash rust on any car like that before


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Barba said:


>





Fool put pics of how it looks now.  
Pinche jardinero


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

TTMFT for them 59's!!!!!!


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

I got a question that I hope someone here knows the answer to, I need to acces the turn signal mechanism behind the steering wheel.

Does anyone know what size/thread the screws (marked red) in the picture has?
Thats the last piece that I need for building a tool to be able to pull out the stearing wheel.


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:h5:


----------



## angel1954 (Aug 7, 2009)

Wizzard said:


> I got a question that I hope someone here knows the answer to, I need to acces the turn signal mechanism behind the steering wheel.
> 
> Does anyone know what size/thread the screws (marked red) in the picture has?
> Thats the last piece that I need for building a tool to be able to pull out the stearing wheel.


 go to harbor freight and buy a 46 piece bolt-type wheel puller for 12,99 lot no 3784/69889 i buy two at a time and it works like my sap-on one


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

MR.59 said:


> there will be nothing there to build on, i have cut cars like that up, plus it looks to have been sitting upside down, so you know if any of the tub area was good he would show pics.
> but if someone have the skill (or can buy it), and the time, and a hardtop,,,,,,, and $$$$$$
> she might live again!


I guess ....... Depends on how bad somebody want it . I wouldn't attempt it


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

topdown59 said:


>


cruisers + conti. sic combo :thumbsup:


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

What are you guys doing for mounting the 60 guards on the rear bumper? Do you put them in the same measurments for the 60 bumper? Do you mount them before you re-chrome bumper or do you wait till bumpers mounted so you can place them in line with tail lights?


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

angel1954 said:


> go to harbor freight and buy a 46 piece bolt-type wheel puller for 12,99 lot no 3784/69889 i buy two at a time and it works like my sap-on one


Thanks! Didnt find it at harbor freight, but I found it on ebay. :thumbsup:


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

View attachment 595644


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 595684


Love that fuckin color on 59s


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## ElReyJr (Dec 15, 2009)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 595685


:worship:


----------



## Sucio62 (Nov 14, 2012)

MY BROTHERS 59


----------



## 47bomb (Sep 20, 2012)

amost ready fot the first cruze


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

ANYONE LOOKING FOR CRUISER SKIRTS FOR 59-60 I HAVE A SET OF FOX CRAFT I AM GOING TO BE SELLING $ 900 WITH SCUFF PADS 
AND HOCKEY STICKS CALL ME 805-409-5330 JIMMY OR TEXT ME I CAN GET YOU PICTURES THANKS


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

*"EL GARDINERO"*


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/32-v...iser-skirts-59-60-impalas-very-very-nice.html


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

Barba said:


> *"EL GARDINERO"*


EL JARDINERO?????:dunno:


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

13OZKAR said:


> EL JARDINERO?????:dunno:


what time is the spelling bee contest???? i dont think i would do very well!!!!:rofl:


----------



## MYERS60 (Jan 29, 2010)

.....:run:


Barba said:


> *"EL GARDINERO"*


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

Clean. . .


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

Barba said:


> what time is the spelling bee contest???? i dont think i would do very well!!!!:rofl:


LETS JUST CALL THAT ONE "SPLANGLISH"... NICE RIDE LOCO! :thumbsup:


----------



## 59WETDREAMS (Oct 15, 2012)

kandychromegsxr said:


>


Any more pics of this one?


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)

http://www.barrett-jackson.com/application/onlinesubmission/lotdetails.aspx?ln=1254&aid=466


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

59JUNKIE said:


> http://www.barrett-jackson.com/application/onlinesubmission/lotdetails.aspx?ln=1254&aid=466


NOW THAT`S A CORRECT RESTORATION ON THE INTERIOR!
has the correct seat inserts,
not that hardtop seat covers you see all the time


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

59JUNKIE said:


> http://www.barrett-jackson.com/application/onlinesubmission/lotdetails.aspx?ln=1254&aid=466


DAMN NICE!!!! SEE THEM RIDES IN THE BACKGROUND?!?!


----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

Sucio62 said:


> MY BROTHERS 59


nice visor!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MikeJones (Feb 15, 2008)

Old man from a local show, had a few nice accessories. The downside....it was a 4 door.


----------



## Sucio62 (Nov 14, 2012)

thank you my dad told him he would chop his neck off if he ever takes off the visor lol dad gave him the car.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

MikeJones said:


> View attachment 596924
> 
> 
> View attachment 596925
> ...


never seen that "pic-nic" table accessory on the rear bumper


----------



## MikeJones (Feb 15, 2008)

MR.59 said:


> never seen that "pic-nic" table accessory on the rear bumper


LOL :roflmao:Tell me about it....


----------



## chevy15021 (Aug 7, 2006)

Looking for a 59 rag project or done car call or text 559-799-7553 or pm me


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

MR.59 said:


> never seen that "pic-nic" table accessory on the rear bumper


:rofl:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

chevy15021 said:


> Looking for a 59 rag project or done car call or text 559-799-7553 or pm me


there was that one big project posted on here, car was in canada


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

There's a bunch of 59's for sale on this site up in Edmonton, Alberta, Canada. By the looks the cars would need a lot of work, but if you're looking for a project and you want to save a rag here's a great place to start. 

http://www.kustomking.net/chevrolet.html


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

ShibbyShibby said:


> There's a bunch of 59's for sale on this site up in Edmonton, Alberta, Canada. By the looks the cars would need a lot of work, but if you're looking for a project and you want to save a rag here's a great place to start.
> 
> http://www.kustomking.net/chevrolet.html


Dam those 59s are rough


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

couple of those carss have allready made there way down thru layitlow...been repaired and sold allready :biggrin:


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

Yeah man seriously rough! They're Canadian cars. If you can save one it would be awesome! I wouldn't pay what he wants for them though. They're only worth 1000 bucks max. 



westcoastlowrider said:


> Dam those 59s are rough


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

ShibbyShibby said:


> Yeah man seriously rough! They're Canadian cars. If you can save one it would be awesome! I wouldn't pay what he wants for them though. They're only worth 1000 bucks max.


Looks like parts cars to me,better off starting with something a little more solid,even if you spend $15-$20000 more for a solid project you'd be further ahead in the long run.


----------



## chevy15021 (Aug 7, 2006)

That's what I'm looking for


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

ShibbyShibby said:


> Yeah man seriously rough! They're Canadian cars. If you can save one it would be awesome! I wouldn't pay what he wants for them though. They're only worth 1000 bucks max.



im not suggesting to restore them, but those cars have over $1000 worth of trim on them. And they could be easliy fixed with a solid 4dr or 2


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)

http://youtu.be/1GAdQ-kfefw


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

fuckin sick !!!


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

MR.59 said:


> NOW THAT`S A CORRECT RESTORATION ON THE INTERIOR!
> has the correct seat inserts,
> not that hardtop seat covers you see all the time


whats the difference? They all look the same.


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

I disagree. I mean don't get me wrong I'd love to be able to start with a solid project, but at some point in time solid projects will no longer exist. They'll be extinct because they will all have been restored. Eventually the only projects that will be around are gonna be those rotten cars. You can't just throw them away. You've gotta save them at some point. It's a lot of work, but it's not impossible. Solid 4 door cars for donors, reproduction floor parts, etc. 

Besides... I think it's wayyyyyy sweeter saving a rotten ragtop than restoring a 20,000 dollar solid project. 



lowdeville said:


> Looks like parts cars to me,better off starting with something a little more solid,even if you spend $15-$20000 more for a solid project you'd be further ahead in the long run.


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

AGEREE! 4 door donor cars could save these cars. 



westsidehydros said:


> im not suggesting to restore them, but those cars have over $1000 worth of trim on them. And they could be easliy fixed with a solid 4dr or 2


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

Barba said:


> *"EL GARDINERO"*


Wow! U I ow that's going to be another masterpiece!


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

Sucio62 said:


> MY BROTHERS 59


Damn! Now I want a visor sooo bad ( !!


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

FoolishinVegas said:


> Damn! Now I want a visor sooo bad ( !!


Right ...... After seeing this one it don't look bad


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

rollindeep408 said:


> Right ...... After seeing this one it don't look bad


Yup! They're definetly growing on me..!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

FoolishinVegas said:


> Damn! Now I want a visor sooo bad ( !!


YOU KNOW I GOT ONE SITTING HERE READY!!!!!!:drama:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> YOU KNOW I GOT ONE SITTING HERE READY!!!!!!:drama:


sup ryan!:wave:


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> YOU KNOW I GOT ONE SITTING HERE READY!!!!!!:drama:


Lol, sure do my brother! .. Just have to come up with the right cash so I can pay u a visit and get it


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

FoolishinVegas said:


> Lol, sure do my brother! .. Just have to come up with the right cash so I can pay u a visit and get it


ILL WORK WITH YOU BROTHER, AND YOU KNOW THIS!!!!!:yes:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

The cars in Canada are rough........ Me and a few of my friends got the best 3 out of there.


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

Ain't been on LIL much since I joined IG , but wanted to share this photo I took with all thr 59 brothers from this past weekend driving to a show in mesquite Nv ..! Great drive!!


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

I'll post the rest on my own thread , just wanted to share.


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Lil' Joe (Nov 24, 2010)

These 59s looking clean!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:yes:


westcoastlowrider said:


> Dam those 59s are rough


----------



## classictint (Nov 8, 2006)

My Niner


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

they only og once...


----------



## lilo (Sep 22, 2009)

FoolishinVegas said:


> Ain't been on LIL much since I joined IG , but wanted to share this photo I took with all thr 59 brothers from this past weekend driving to a show in mesquite Nv ..! Great drive!!





FoolishinVegas said:


> I'll post the rest on my own thread , just wanted to share.



DAMN, Clean Ride :thumbsup:


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

X59


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

not a repost I hope....


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

sdropnem said:


> not a repost I hope....


THAT WAS THE SHIT!
LOVED THAT JET CAR AT THE END,,,,IT ONLY NEEDED 13`S AND 5.20`S


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

right!


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

*EL JARDINERO...CLICK ON VIDEO*


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

lilo said:


> DAMN, Clean Ride :thumbsup:


Thank you!!


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

S.J convrt59 said:


> X59


She photographs well!


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> ILL WORK WITH YOU BROTHER, AND YOU KNOW THIS!!!!!:yes:


Thank you. I do! In that case, I may go pay u a visit much sooner and do a test fit!


----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

My95Fleety said:


>


lovin it!!!!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

Barba said:


> lovin it!!!!


Means alot coming from you brother! Thank you


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

ttt, love these batwing Chevys.


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

TTT for the '59s !!!


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

sdropnem said:


> not a repost I hope....


I'm facinated by these....thanks again for posting!!!


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)




----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

has anyone used the side glass kits from autocityclassics?

i was looking on theire site and it showed a side glass kit with all new frames etc but you had to send them your old lower section of quarter window for re-chrome. has anyone done this with them? Does their chrome look good or would it be safer to just get them re-chromed on my own and send them ready?


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

lowriders2choppers said:


> I'm facinated by these....thanks again for posting!!!


 YW!


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

westsidehydros said:


> has anyone used the side glass kits from autocityclassics?
> 
> i was looking on theire site and it showed a side glass kit with all new frames etc but you had to send them your old lower section of quarter window for re-chrome. has anyone done this with them? Does their chrome look good or would it be safer to just get them re-chromed on my own and send them ready?


one of my club brothers has bought them in the past...real nice kit.....


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

thanks bro


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

anyone have a pair of 59 rear bumper guards for sale? the lower ones, that mount to bottom of bumper? need a clean set, no dents or heavy scratches please. The mounting bracket inside makes them hard to straighten and re-chrome. thanks.


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

westsidehydros said:


> anyone have a pair of 59 rear bumper guards for sale? the lower ones, that mount to bottom of bumper? need a clean set, no dents or heavy scratches please. The mounting bracket inside makes them hard to straighten and re-chrome. thanks.


I should have some NOS ones after the weekend.


----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

EXCANDALOW said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## mrgus408 (May 1, 2012)

nice 59 homie


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

locorider said:


> I should have some NOS ones after the weekend.


:worship:


----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)




----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)




----------



## ElReyJr (Dec 15, 2009)

mrocha1964 said:


> View attachment 603033


:worship:


----------



## del barrio (Aug 29, 2007)

Wizzard said:


>


one of my favorite nine! the picture are nice too!


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

del barrio said:


> one of my favorite nine! the picture are nice too!


Yeah Klique got a lot of clean 59´s thats for sure. 
Hey nice come up on the 61 rag! :thumbsup:


----------



## del barrio (Aug 29, 2007)

:biggrin:thanks!


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

sdropnem said:


> not a repost I hope....


damn, very cool video. Kind of funny at the end of it, what they envisioned the cars of the future to look like.


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

*FRANCISCO* said:


> damn, very cool video. Kind of funny at the end of it, what they envisioned the cars of the future to look like.


i think the car at end they roll up in was a concept vehicle from few years back maybe a bonneville?
no its firebird concept from 58


----------



## For Sale (Jan 6, 2005)

on the 59s can you run cruiser skirts and 13x7 reverse? can you use the stock panhard bar and still tee up with no rubbing or is a ybar a must?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

HOW MANY OF YOUR GUYS RUNNING TURNPIKES ON YOUR CAR???? OR ARE THE FOXCRAFT BETTER FOR YOU GUYS???


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Bump...


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

*FRANCISCO* said:


> damn, very cool video. Kind of funny at the end of it, what they envisioned the cars of the future to look like.


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

Wizzard said:


>


:worship::worship:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

there is and over drive handle on the bottome of my sixty dash i thought was after market and woundered if it worked or not !!
found this video and seen another like it !!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Qm2A9ZRsY5Y#!

what do you guys think its worth????


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

I've got one on mine too...I have the whole settup, tranny, column, pedals and handle. Gunna keep the handle cuz I'll be using a 700r4 overdrive tranny, so its still actually correct !!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

westsidehydros said:


> I've got one on mine too...I have the whole settup, tranny, column, pedals and handle. Gunna keep the handle cuz I'll be using a 700r4 overdrive tranny, so its still actually correct !!


 mine still in car complete...


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

mine was in car, but removed when body went to sandblast.


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

does anyone have a hazard light in their 59? how does it work? when you pull handle, it lights up solid and 4 corner blink right? or does the handle blink also?


----------



## For Sale (Jan 6, 2005)

For Sale said:


> on the 59s can you run cruiser skirts and 13x7 reverse? can you use the stock panhard bar and still tee up with no rubbing or is a ybar a must?


anybody know?


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

westsidehydros said:


> does anyone have a hazard light in their 59? how does it work? when you pull handle, it lights up solid and 4 corner blink right? or does the handle blink also?


shorten that rear end....you will be happy you did it....


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

uuuhhhh...


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

westsidehydros said:


> uuuhhhh...


shorten the rear end,,,,,, you just agreeded to do it


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

westsidehydros said:


> does anyone have a hazard light in their 59? how does it work? when you pull handle, it lights up solid and 4 corner blink right? or does the handle blink also?



Yes and yes!


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

you guys will like the end


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

MR.59 said:


> shorten the rear end,,,,,, you just agreeded to do it


ok ok...i'll shortin it, but I dont know how thats gunna help my flasher situation out :banghead:

:rofl:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

GALLO 59 said:


> you guys will like the end


:h5: BUT LOOKED LIKE IT HAD THE 60 GRILL?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

64 CRAWLING said:


> :h5: BUT LOOKED LIKE IT HAD THE 60 GRILL?


that`s what i thought i saw,,,,,,,,,,,,,
they might just have used that car for hopping, back then, that could have been a $100.00 car.
it`s nuts when you think about it, that stuff used to be everywhere. and as CALIF smog laws changed AND GOT STRICKER, the car supply was less and less.


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

MR.59 said:


> that`s what i thought i saw,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> they might just have used that car for hopping, back then, that could have been a $100.00 car.
> it`s nuts when you think about it, that stuff used to be everywhere. and as CALIF smog laws changed AND GOT STRICKER, the car supply was less and less.


yeah probably my tio would say back in the late 70s you could buy a clean 59 rag for a thousand bucks or less, he said back in the days no one wanted those impalas and they where all over the place :run:


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

2;12 4 the G House!


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

westsidehydros said:


> ok ok...i'll shortin it, but I dont know how thats gunna help my flasher situation out :banghead:
> 
> :rofl:


homie shorten the rear end then you wont need a flasher lol


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

westcoastlowrider said:


> yeah probably my tio would say back in the late 70s you could buy a clean 59 rag for a thousand bucks or less, he said back in the days no one wanted those impalas and they where all over the place :run:


HE`S RIGHT, THERE WERE EVERYWHERE,,,,,
YOU WOULD GO GET LUNCH,,,,,AND SPOT A CAR IN SOME OLD DRIVEWAY ON THE WAY BACK, STOP AND BUY IT FOR A FEW HUNDRED. BRING IT BACK TO THE SHOP.
YEARS AGO A HAD A PAINT SHOP, A SURFER KID WORKED FOR ME,,,,,HIS VW BROKE DOWN COMING BACK FROM SURFING IN THE A.M.
HE`S SAY I`LL BE RIGHT BACK,,,,,,,IN 2 HOURS HE FOUND ANOTHER OG BETTLE SUNROOF FOR 200.00
NOBODY WANTED THEM.


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

westcoastlowrider said:


> homie shorten the rear end then you wont need a flasher lol


funny cause its true...

actually, i cant tell you how many times that stock chevy rearend left me stranded at 3am on side of highway...And I wished I DID have a flasher, so i didnt get hit !!!!
:rofl:


----------



## Car Buff (Feb 3, 2013)

66 chevy caprice complete tilt column and wheel complete taken out right clean and working pics tommorrow:wow:


----------



## BLVD66 (Apr 13, 2005)

http://youtu.be/BS9jK4K-GzE


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

59 patina delight uffin:


----------



## SKOTY CHOPS (Apr 14, 2008)

HERES A VIDEO I MADE OF MY 59 IMPALA.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=QYn4rSdIFpk


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

westcoastlowrider said:


> 59 patina delight uffin:


:h5:


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

64 CRAWLING said:


> :h5: BUT LOOKED LIKE IT HAD THE 60 GRILL?


This is vice versa. Was at world of wheels this past weekend.


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

:fool2:


westcoastlowrider said:


> 59 patina delight uffin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Royalty said:


> This is vice versa. Was at world of wheels this past weekend.


Wow............ That shit looks ugly as fuck !


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

SKOTY CHOPS said:


> HERES A VIDEO I MADE OF MY 59 IMPALA.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=QYn4rSdIFpk


Bad ass .......


----------



## SKOTY CHOPS (Apr 14, 2008)

rollindeep408 said:


> Bad ass .......


THANKS, ONLY MY 3RD VIDEO IVE EVER FILMED AND EDITED. DOES ANYONE KNOW HOW TO HAVE THE VIDEO PLAY ON THE POST INSTEAD OF HAVING A LINK TO GO TO?. THANKS


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Royalty said:


> This is vice versa. Was at world of wheels this past weekend.


Looks weird with that 59 grill :dunno:


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Royalty said:


> This is vice versa. Was at world of wheels this past weekend.


this actually looks pretty good, not the 59 with the 60 grill.


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

Royalty said:


> This is vice versa. Was at world of wheels this past weekend.


SHIT! IT DONT LOOK THAT BAD TO ME!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

PROBLY LOOK BETTER IF IT HAD THE FRONT BUMPER WITH BUMPER GUARDS MAYBE:dunno:


----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)

FOR SALE SOON!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

QUESTION FOR THE GUYS WITH CRUISERS SKIRTS ESPECIALLY TURNPIKES, DO YOU GOT TO MAKE 1 OFF CUSTOM BRACKETS FOR THEM TO FIT ON


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

mrocha1964 said:


> View attachment 607818
> FOR SALE SOON!!!!!!!!!!!!


:wow:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Bump


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

uffin: bump for them 59s


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

anyone have a new top weather stripping kit for a 59 rag?


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

*FRANCISCO* said:


>


Cool!


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

*FRANCISCO* said:


>


badass :thumbsup:


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

SKOTY CHOPS said:


> THANKS, ONLY MY 3RD VIDEO IVE EVER FILMED AND EDITED. DOES ANYONE KNOW HOW TO HAVE THE VIDEO PLAY ON THE POST INSTEAD OF HAVING A LINK TO GO TO?. THANKS


the letter sequence after the = in the link is is QYn4rSdIFpk

put that inbetween this with no spaces just sandwiched between them


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

shit, no matter what i do, spaces or random letters a box still pops up. well sandwich them between this ------>


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

and this -------> [/youtube]

put the letter sequence between the two and you get a video right on the thread


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

put the letter sequence between the two and you get a video right on the thread so it would look like this, but with youtube instead of bean burrito

[beanburrito]QYn4rSdIFpk[/beanburrito]


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

westsidehydros said:


> funny cause its true...
> 
> actually, i cant tell you how many times that stock chevy rearend left me stranded at 3am on side of highway...And I wished I DID have a flasher, so i didnt get hit !!!!
> :rofl:


what happened to your rear end that left you stranded? are rear ends breaking down common? i was thinking of swapping out to posi trac, will that avoid me breaking down too?


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Bump


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

GALLO 59 said:


> what happened to your rear end that left you stranded? are rear ends breaking down common? i was thinking of swapping out to posi trac, will that avoid me breaking down too?


very common for the stock rearend to break axles...or "walk' the bearing off the axle.... basically loosing a wheel while driving. thats the main reason why guys switch over to ford 9" or tocoma rears. some say its only the weight of wrapped frames and hydros that cause it...but i've seen em break on stock cars with rev wires on em.


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

westsidehydros said:


> very common for the stock rearend to break axles...or "walk' the bearing off the axle.... basically loosing a wheel while driving. thats the main reason why guys switch over to ford 9" or tocoma rears. some say its only the weight of wrapped frames and hydros that cause it...but i've seen em break on stock cars with rev wires on em.


My 60 axle was walking out on one side end of last season,stock car w 65000 original miles and reverse rims.


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

GALLO 59 said:


> the letter sequence after the = in the link is is QYn4rSdIFpk
> 
> put that inbetween this with no spaces just sandwiched between them


Wow!!!! Badass... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

westsidehydros said:


> very common for the stock rearend to break axles...or "walk' the bearing off the axle.... basically loosing a wheel while driving. thats the main reason why guys switch over to ford 9" or tocoma rears. some say its only the weight of wrapped frames and hydros that cause it...but i've seen em break on stock cars with rev wires on em.


shit. can you see it or feel it happening before, is there a chance it goes out in a split second and you lose control or wreck your car? so its more than just changing the gears to posi trac its the whole differential?


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

I will not own an impala without a ford 9' upgrade. period. I've had axles walk at 60 mph...and yes you loose your breaks when the drum slides off and the whell cylinder over extends. i tried tac welding the race on the axle and snapped axle, sending rim and tire into traffic and chrome trailing arm grinding on ground as a "break"...

I know some guys on here say they have no problems for years...etc etc... but i never truely felt safe driving on highway until i put a ford 9" in. All my friends that have impalas have done the same thing. Its actually a sticky on top of one of the topics...i think its the "skirted" topic.


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

GALLO 59 said:


> shit. can you see it or feel it happening before, is there a chance it goes out in a split second and you lose control or wreck your car? so its more than just changing the gears to posi trac its the whole differential?


With fender skirts u can hear it scrapping before its too late,can't imagine it happening on the highway.


----------



## rolling deep (Jul 1, 2007)

Will it still walk out of the rear end with disk brake.


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

westsidehydros said:


> I will not own an impala without a ford 9' upgrade. period. I've had axles walk at 60 mph...and yes you loose your breaks when the drum slides off and the whell cylinder over extends. i tried tac welding the race on the axle and snapped axle, sending rim and tire into traffic and chrome trailing arm grinding on ground as a "break"...
> 
> I know some guys on here say they have no problems for years...etc etc... but i never truely felt safe driving on highway until i put a ford 9" in. All my friends that have impalas have done the same thing. Its actually a sticky on top of one of the topics...i think its the "skirted" topic.


fuckin shit hno:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

GALLO 59 said:


> shit. can you see it or feel it happening before, is there a chance it goes out in a split second and you lose control or wreck your car? so its more than just changing the gears to posi trac its the whole differential?


One early sign could be that oil drips from the end of the rear axle.


rolling deep said:


> Will it still walk out of the rear end with disk brake.


Yes, having disc brakes on a stock Impala rear axle doesnt matter the inner axle can still pop out.


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

ttt


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

You can run a stock rear end , Tack weld the bearings and your done . All rear ends have this problem even ford 9's , just figured I'd shed some light on this


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

Wizzard said:


> One early sign could be that oil drips from the end of the rear axle.
> Yes, having disc brakes on a stock Impala rear axle doesnt matter the inner axle can still pop out.


:wow: dayum


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

rolling deep said:


> Will it still walk out of the rear end with disk brake.


 sup johnny? I see you done fled the 60 fest topic :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

View attachment 610503


You can run a stock rear end , Tack weld the bearings and your done . All rear ends have this problem even ford 9's , just figured I'd shed some light on this :biggrin:



heres your stock axles, tac welded at the race and straight broke da fuc off !!!
:thumbsdown:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

anybody missing these on there 9?


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Wizzard said:


> One early sign could be that oil drips from the end of the rear axle.
> Yes, having disc brakes on a stock Impala rear axle doesnt matter the inner axle can still pop out.


:run:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

westsidehydros said:


> View attachment 610503
> 
> 
> You can run a stock rear end , Tack weld the bearings and your done . All rear ends have this problem even ford 9's , just figured I'd shed some light on this :biggrin:
> ...


damn pete was this yours homie? :facepalm:


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

off fb


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> damn pete was this yours homie? :facepalm:


yessir

broke it up in canada cruisin around the night before our picnic...broke it at like 2 am... went back to homies house, grabed another axle, put that shit in on the side of the road and still made it to picnic by about 11 :thumbsup:

honestly, i've prob broke about 6-8 of the stock axles. the car was 4 pump 12 batts with wrappd frame. no added weight though.


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

leg46y said:


> off fb



yuup, done em like that too


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Anyone know the correct part # for original GM rocker moldings for 59's?


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

westcoastlowrider said:


> :run:





westsidehydros said:


> yessir
> 
> broke it up in canada cruisin around the night before our picnic...broke it at like 2 am... went back to homies house, grabed another axle, put that shit in on the side of the road and still made it to picnic by about 11 :thumbsup:
> 
> honestly, i've prob broke about 6-8 of the stock axles. the car was 4 pump 12 batts with wrappd frame. no added weight though.


FELLAS WHAT WE EXCANDALOWkos ARE DOING IS 
getting a grove lathed on axel right by bearing and putting a preasure "C" clip 
we have ran into axels breaking at spot welds when spot welding the bearings..
"C" clip method has not failed!!
ill try to find the picture of one!!


----------



## MYERS60 (Jan 29, 2010)

....:squint:


EXCANDALOW said:


> FELLAS WHAT WE EXCANDALOWkos ARE DOING IS
> getting a grove lathed on axel right by bearing and putting a preasure "C" clip
> we have ran into axels breaking at spot welds when spot welding the bearings..
> "C" clip method has not failed!!
> ill try to find the picture of one!!


----------



## Hardtop6459 (Aug 13, 2011)

FoolishinVegas said:


> Who is that!? ... She got in a '59 rag and got laid and pregnant right away! :rofl: :rofl:


 this is Pink she has some bad ass lowriders


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

EXCANDALOW said:


> FELLAS WHAT WE EXCANDALOWkos ARE DOING IS
> getting a grove lathed on axel right by bearing and putting a preasure "C" clip
> we have ran into axels breaking at spot welds when spot welding the bearings..
> "C" clip method has not failed!!
> ill try to find the picture of one!!


carry on jose:drama::drama:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

Anyone running a stock rear end with cruiser skirts and a y-bone and still having rubbing issues?


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

Loco 61 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)




----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

Wizzard said:


> One early sign could be that oil drips from the end of the rear axle.
> Yes, having disc brakes on a stock Impala rear axle doesnt matter the inner axle can still pop out.


when you say oil drip from the end of the rear axle, you mean by the wheel or from the middle of the differential. my rear end drips from where it comes out and hooks up to the driveshaft, but been told its the seal


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

leg46y said:


> off fb


I'll never understand why people still run stock rearends.
Give up already, there fuckin JUNK


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

SIX1RAG said:


> I'll never understand why people still run stock rearends.
> Give up already, there fuckin JUNK


:uh: ive never once had a problem with them, have driven thousands of miles on stock rear ends too


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Loco 61 said:


>


Just pick this one up??? :drama:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

ARE POWER STEERING ON THESE CARS RARE???


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

westcoastlowrider said:


> Just pick this one up??? :drama:


Yes. Got It A Couple Days Ago.. Not Sure Where Im Going WIth It Tho. Im Thinking Maybe Just A Cruiser..:dunno:


----------



## 47bomb (Sep 20, 2012)

B_A_RIDER said:


> View attachment 611348
> View attachment 611349


bad ass


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

GALLO 59 said:


> when you say oil drip from the end of the rear axle, you mean by the wheel or from the middle of the differential. my rear end drips from where it comes out and hooks up to the driveshaft, but been told its the seal


It usually drips from where the back plate of the drum brakes sit against the rear axle. Indicates that the rear axle bearing is about to break/is broken.

Dripping from the center of the differential is common I think, my 59 as well as my old 64 dripped a little oil from that spot.
Has nothing to do with the fact that the axle is about to pop out as far as I know.


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

Wizzard said:


> It usually drips from where the back plate of the drum brakes sit against the rear axle. Indicates that the rear axle bearing is about to break/is broken.
> 
> Dripping from the center of the differential is common I think, my 59 as well as my old 64 dripped a little oil from that spot.
> Has nothing to do with the fact that the axle is about to pop out as far as I know.


cool thanks wizzard, now ill just swap out my seal then. want to see the picture of what they were talking about on the page before that solved theyre rear end problem


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

hands down best setup to run 9 inch rearend with explorer disc brakes. axles can not slide out clears 13s with no spacers or grinding.


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

nice color


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/32-v...trailmaster-spotlights-complete-3800-obo.html


nice set of trailmasters for sale...


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

TRAILMASTER SPOTLIGHTS COMPLETE $3800 OBO _







shipped anywhere in US w/ insurance_




















































fresh from the chrome shop!!!!

specs in pics are NOT pits in the chrome....just dust from the flash...will take more pics for proof. 

bases are not og, repops.

mirrors are good, not sure about bulbs.

$3800 obo w/ shipping and insurance anywhere in US​


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

to
the
top


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

westcoastlowrider said:


> View attachment 611410


uffin:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

westsidehydros said:


> TRAILMASTER SPOTLIGHTS COMPLETE $3800 OBO _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

westsidehydros said:


> I will not own an impala without a ford 9' upgrade. period. I've had axles walk at 60 mph...and yes you loose your breaks when the drum slides off and the whell cylinder over extends. i tried tac welding the race on the axle and snapped axle, sending rim and tire into traffic and chrome trailing arm grinding on ground as a "break"...
> 
> I know some guys on here say they have no problems for years...etc etc... but i never truely felt safe driving on highway until i put a ford 9" in. All my friends that have impalas have done the same thing. Its actually a sticky on top of one of the topics...i think its the "skirted" topic.


Whoa :wow: I'm gonna put this into my memory bank for when I get an early Impala. I had a front driver's side wheel blow out on tha freeway at 65 and it was pretty crazy as I immediately veered to tha left towards tha barrier and ditch with no steering! Luckily I was already in tha far left lane and didn't hit anything


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 612932


Chulada de ranfla.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

Wizzard said:


> It usually drips from where the back plate of the drum brakes sit against the rear axle. Indicates that the rear axle bearing is about to break/is broken.
> 
> Dripping from the center of the differential is common I think, my 59 as well as my old 64 dripped a little oil from that spot.
> Has nothing to do with the fact that the axle is about to pop out as far as I know.


shiiiiit, guess im gonna be in some trouble then. mine drips between axle and backingplate of the drums. thought my brakes were leaking but took them apart and there was no sign of oil so its clearly differential oil and it drips on passenger side!! oh and im riding stock on reverse wires...


----------



## For Sale (Jan 6, 2005)

Looking for a clean pair of top fender spears that go from the fender ornaments back to the windshield PM me with price and pics if you have any.


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)




----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

Paint deviders anyone? 250.00 shipped.


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

FUNKSTERGROOVES said:


> Paint deviders anyone? 250.00 shipped.


uffin:


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

westcoastlowrider said:


> View attachment 611410


any more pics if this sexy lady?


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

EXCANDALOW said:


>


:run:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

EXCANDALOW said:


> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> :facepalm::thumbsup::h5:


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

im stuck somewhere, hope someone on here can help me out. im trying to put on my bumper kit, put it together before trying to mount it. this is the bolts that came with the kit










now on the instructions it doesnt say how to put the chrome pieces together, just show how to install it



















so i figure the big bolts go here because of the size and lenght theyre perfect and its the size hole thats there










now the little links, theyre the same size hole, but the bolts are too long and wont go in at an angle



















those same bolts, but the shorter ones, they fit, but are too short










now these 4 skinnier ones 










work, but dont feel right, too skinny and alot of play within the hole, and doesnt hold the center link just right, has alot of play










this is the only part im stuck on, does anyone know what im supposed to do, or if something is missing? can someone with a bumper kit take a picture of just this one bolt and how it holds the center link on? thanks guys


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

also since this is a "complete" kit, im sure those skinny ones go somewhere else


----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)

*word*

59 FI at the Chicago world of wheels


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

Centillac said:


> 59 FI at the Chicago world of wheels


BADASS!!!!!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

GALLO 59 said:


> im stuck somewhere, hope someone on here can help me out. im trying to put on my bumper kit, put it together before trying to mount it. this is the bolts that came with the kit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


don gallo como me gustaria tener tu problema!!
:worship:
de que ya estuviera me carro listo para nomas ponerle el kit


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

anybody got a extra 750.14 tire?


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

EXCANDALOW said:


> don gallo como me gustaria tener tu problema!!
> :worship:
> de que ya estuviera me carro listo para nomas ponerle el kit


Gracias, pero con esto si Que estoy detenido en ponerlo, Que lot Lo simple Que se ve, el tornillo Que occupa no le entra y no puedo ponerle el kit sin el Que tiene Que quedar alli firme para Que quede firme y masiso y no le quede flojo y le juegue y afloje. No se si le falto algo o que, pero no le hallo. Y si vas a ordenar el kit, ordenalo 3 meses antes Que Lo occupes Que es Lo Que tardan hacerlo


----------



## glenncaprice78 (Jan 4, 2007)

Got myself a new project car so this beauty is going up for sale! Got a OG patina 59 impala for sale. first owner, with an 348 airco install ,very solid car, 95% complete. needs trunk. cars is located Texas.contact for more info and price at [email protected] , more pic 's at http://www.facebook.com/BoogiePaintDesigns


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Bump for them 59's


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

this 59 come from SKIM?


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

glenncaprice78 said:


> Got myself a new project car so this beauty is going up for sale! Got a OG patina 59 impala for sale. first owner, with an 348 airco install ,very solid car, 95% complete. needs trunk. cars is located Texas.contact for more info and price at [email protected] , more pic 's at http://www.facebook.com/BoogiePaintDesigns


 PM ME YOUR ASKING PRICE, SKIM'S RIGHT DOWN THE ROAD FROM ME! I SAW THE CAR LAST WEEK


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

GALLO 59 said:


> Gracias, pero con esto si Que estoy detenido en ponerlo, Que lot Lo simple Que se ve, el tornillo Que occupa no le entra y no puedo ponerle el kit sin el Que tiene Que quedar alli firme para Que quede firme y masiso y no le quede flojo y le juegue y afloje. No se si le falto algo o que, pero no le hallo. Y si vas a ordenar el kit, ordenalo 3 meses antes Que Lo occupes Que es Lo Que tardan hacerlo


Compra unos tornillos nuevos y cortalos ala medida.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

GALLO 59 said:


> im stuck somewhere, hope someone on here can help me out. im trying to put on my bumper kit, put it together before trying to mount it. this is the bolts that came with the kit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe Stop By Ace Hardware Or Homedepot Get A Bolt Just Alittle Shorter Then That One, Maybe Trim That Bolt Down. Or Get All Tread Same Thickness With Two Nuts/Washers??? Just An Idea :dunno:


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

thats the thing, to be long enough to reach the bottom, they cant be as wide as the hole or it wont go into the hole, it wont go in the space between the top and bottom wont allow it only a skinny one or else i can use the skinny ones. ill post a video so you guys can see, but if i try to put one in thats longer and try to trim it, any longer ones than the ones i already have wont go on. ill post a video


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

ACE IS BETTER,
HOME DEPOT EITHER HAS BOLTS TO BIG, OR TOO SMALL, NEVER HAVE "JUST RIGHT"


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

ANYBODY NEED 59/60 TO RACK PARTS? NO FRONT HEADER. SOME PITS BUT NOT ROTTED THOUGH
JUST EXTRA STUFF I SAW IN MY SIDE YARD


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

GALLO 59 said:


> Gracias, pero con esto si Que estoy detenido en ponerlo, Que lot Lo simple Que se ve, el tornillo Que occupa no le entra y no puedo ponerle el kit sin el Que tiene Que quedar alli firme para Que quede firme y masiso y no le quede flojo y le juegue y afloje. No se si le falto algo o que, pero no le hallo. Y si vas a ordenar el kit, ordenalo 3 meses antes Que Lo occupes Que es Lo Que tardan hacerlo


ya lo tengo...
lo ordene sin terminar el carro 
estoy juntando todo ya tengo
cruisers
paint dividers
guards front and rear
kit
zeniths
le quite el rag frame y lo sente en un ht frame y mande renforsar el original para los hydrablicos!!
ahi la llevo... unchingo de $$$


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

EXCANDALOW said:


> ya lo tengo...
> lo ordene sin terminar el carro
> estoy juntando todo ya tengo
> cruisers
> ...


OTRO PELOTERO :facepalm:LOL


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

EXCANDALOW said:


> ya lo tengo...
> lo ordene sin terminar el carro
> estoy juntando todo ya tengo
> cruisers
> ...


y te lo creo. con solo nomas lo que tienes en esa lista se que te salio mas de 10 mil dolares. pero al final va valer la pena, va estar perron. tienes los rocker moldings? encontre yo unos por $700 en pomona este domingo. los vi de lejos y dije ni madres que se me van, cuanto por ellos ycuando dijo 700 fui a mi puesto donde tenia accessories para 37-48 chevy y me puse a vender todo a mitad de precio y en media hora junte lo que me faltava y fui por ellos antes que vayan a volar




























pero un vato alla en national city los esta haciendo, y le salieron bien, parecen iguales a los originales. ira como le salieron

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/32-vehicle-parts-classifieds/356984-59-60-rocker-moldings-3.html

estan poco caro, no los occupas estas bien sin ellos pero si si los buscas, quiere menos de la mitad de lo que cuestan unos originales. pero lo que tienes ya en tu lista es lo mero mero, todo lo que occupas con eso ya la haces. es el kit, el bumper guard, los paint dividers y los cruiser skirts que lo hacen y ya los tienes. los trailmasters si tienes $3600 por ellos  yo voy a esperar hasta que me salgan unos mas bara, que con ese dinero ahorita me puedo comprar un carrito pa moverme o otro proyecto impala


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

AMB1800 said:


> shiiiiit, guess im gonna be in some trouble then. mine drips between axle and backingplate of the drums. thought my brakes were leaking but took them apart and there was no sign of oil so its clearly differential oil and it drips on passenger side!! oh and im riding stock on reverse wires...


You might wanna replace the rear axle bearings, its not that hard. 
But they are pretty expensive.


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

Loco 61 said:


> Maybe Stop By Ace Hardware Or Homedepot Get A Bolt Just Alittle Shorter Then That One, Maybe Trim That Bolt Down. Or Get All Tread Same Thickness With Two Nuts/Washers??? Just An Idea :dunno:


a 12 inch long all thread rod worked. cut it to the right lenght where it will thread on top and bottom, opened up the bars and put it in from the middle inbetween the bars instead of the hole off the top or bottom of bar from inside the bars, two washers, 2 locknuts and 2 nuts. worked perfect


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

thanks guys, back on track now :thumbsup:


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

para los de alla

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tijuana-Ens...806?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c300b186e


----------



## lilo (Sep 22, 2009)

RdnLow63 said:


>


:worship:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

y si lowko es netaaaaa
y no estoy construiendo un 59 original... 
lo estoy armando a mi gusto con hydrablicos y 13s







GALLO 59 said:


> y te lo creo. con solo nomas lo que tienes en esa lista se que te salio mas de 10 mil dolares. pero al final va valer la pena, va estar perron. tienes los rocker moldings? encontre yo unos por $700 en pomona este domingo. los vi de lejos y dije ni madres que se me van, cuanto por ellos ycuando dijo 700 fui a mi puesto donde tenia accessories para 37-48 chevy y me puse a vender todo a mitad de precio y en media hora junte lo que me faltava y fui por ellos antes que vayan a volar
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

EXCANDALOW said:


> y si lowko es netaaaaa
> y no estoy construiendo un 59 original...
> lo estoy armando a mi gusto con hydrablicos y 13s


orale, cuano lo acaves pones foto pa verlo. vas a los shows de san diego? 

got the backing plate off the rocker moldings, turned out to be very interesting  give me a min, im uploading a video to show


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

:drama:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

GALLO 59 said:


> a 12 inch long all thread rod worked. cut it to the right lenght where it will thread on top and bottom, opened up the bars and put it in from the middle inbetween the bars instead of the hole off the top or bottom of bar from inside the bars, two washers, 2 locknuts and 2 nuts. worked perfect


Glad it worked out for you. :thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

ok so i bought some 59-60 rocker moldings, one was good, one had a few waves and what i thought were dings so i decided im going to straighten it and polish them. only way to do that since it has the backing plate is to take the backing plate off. the molding hugs around the plate so the edges i had to pry up























































the molding ontop of the backing plate is super thin, i felt like i was unwrapping one of those oven pies with the aluminum lining plate. ok when i pry up the sides, it popped off easy on one end, but struggled on the other end. the edges came off, but middle i had to twist a bit. and the reason was because the face is glued to the back plate, and that part hadnt unglued yet. thought it was strange, but got it off. then i started to grind off the dirt, rust and glue off the back plate




























ok, back plate grinded and cleane up. you guys notice something?



















the back plate is an exact of the actual molding, the face that i took off to hammer the dings out, straighten and polish. except its hard like a molding is supposed to be, like the door moldings and fender spears. and its straight, the reason the molding with the face on the backing plate was wavy wasnt because it had dings, but because it came unglued on some parts, so the back plate is straight no dings and hard










and with or without the molding face, itll still take the mounting clips










everything is exact, down to the last curve, dip, screw hole and edges










here it is next to the other side molding with the face still on it just not polished yet. looks exact just one is raw steel, other is unpolished stainless, but exact










can you tell which one is back plate and which is complete molding?









































































what that means is if you have moldings that are wavy because the came unglued, or are dinged, or are worried of them getting wavy later if they unglue, then chrome plate the back plate which will look better than polished stainless and will last longer and wont ding or go wavy. get what im saying? and if it is wavy, its because it came unglued and you can glue back on to straighten the face, heres a video that shows what im talking about. the camera is shaky because i just got done using the grinder and had me shaking still, but youll see what i mean about the waves


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

GALLO 59 said:


> ok so i bought some 59-60 rocker moldings, one was good, one had a few waves and what i thought were dings so i decided im going to straighten it and polish them. only way to do that since it has the backing plate is to take the backing plate off. the molding hugs around the plate so the edges i had to pry up
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ohhhh shit that seems like a great idea bro, you should try chroming the metal backplate and if you dont like the way they come out you can always just put the stainless steel covers back on


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

westcoastlowrider said:


> ohhhh shit that seems like a great idea bro, you should try chroming the metal backplate and if you dont like the way they come out you can always just put the stainless steel covers back on


exactly :nicoderm:


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

thats what i am planning to do now if after i polish the face im not happy or i see its a hassle to glue the face on. the little curve that goes from the edge down to the middle is exact, used silly putty to see if it molds the same and it does so if i chrome it itll be an exact match, just chrome, more durable and shinier


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

I like were this is going.


----------



## MYERS60 (Jan 29, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

SHIT
CHROME IT!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

FUNKSTERGROOVES said:


> I like were this is going.


:yes:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

angelisticsola5960 said:


>


TUYO ANGEL?


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

GALLO 59 said:


> thats what i am planning to do now if after i polish the face im not happy or i see its a hassle to glue the face on. the little curve that goes from the edge down to the middle is exact, used silly putty to see if it molds the same and it does so if i chrome it itll be an exact match, just chrome, more durable and shinier


HOMIE SI LA ASES DE REPORTERO!!!


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

EXCANDALOW said:


> TUYO ANGEL?






Simon Jose. Es mi cruiser...


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=fPF4fBGNK0U&feature=related
Not a impala but still ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

angelisticsola5960 said:


>





angelisticsola5960 said:


> Simon Jose. Es mi cruiser...


Sup Angel, some guy was trying to sell me your car yesterday... I didnt realize till now that its the same pic hahaa he was claiming your 59
Se salen estos vatos!!


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

GALLO 59 said:


> thats what i am planning to do now if after i polish the face im not happy or i see its a hassle to glue the face on. the little curve that goes from the edge down to the middle is exact, used silly putty to see if it molds the same and it does so if i chrome it itll be an exact match, just chrome, more durable and shinier


nice and clear write up. :thumbsup:

but if you decide to do the metal one wouldn't the gap be bigger with the same mounting and w/o the ss? or would it be nigligible..


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Simon Jose. Es mi cruiser...


Damm baller uffin:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

anyone have any photos of chevy dealerships in 58-59 with the whole lot full of 59 impalas? :biggrin:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

locorider said:


> Sup Angel, some guy was trying to sell me your car yesterday... I didnt realize till now that its the same pic hahaa he was claiming your 59
> Se salen estos vatos!!







WTF??? U serious? Stupid people that just trying to Fuck people over. Was it here on Layitlow? What's his screen name? Put that fucker on blast. Well out here in LA everyone knows its my car. LOL. That's the one I drive a lot. But in The shows everyone knows me by the 60 ...I don't know y people are so skanless to bust some shit like that.  It's like people saying there doing u a favor but at the same time they fucking u over. :nono:
That's y this world is the way it is....


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Karmas a bitch!!!!!!


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

westcoastlowrider said:


> Damm baller uffin:





No baller here homie..:nono:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

westcoastlowrider said:


> anyone have any photos of chevy dealerships in 58-59 with the whole lot full of 59 impalas? :biggrin:






That would be nice to see


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)




----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

GALLO 59 said:


>


It's like I died and went to heaven lol


----------



## lilo (Sep 22, 2009)

GALLO 59 said:


>


:worship:

I would put a tent and sleep in that show room


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> WTF??? U serious? Stupid people that just trying to Fuck people over. Was it here on Layitlow? What's his screen name? Put that fucker on blast. Well out here in LA everyone knows its my car. LOL. That's the one I drive a lot. But in The shows everyone knows me by the 60 ...I don't know y people are so skanless to bust some shit like that.  It's like people saying there doing u a favor but at the same time they fucking u over. :nono:
> That's y this world is the way it is....


Good way to get banned on here:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

lowdeville said:


> Good way to get banned on here:thumbsup:


YOU KNOW IT WAS A TROLL ACCOUNT


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> WTF??? U serious? Stupid people that just trying to Fuck people over. Was it here on Layitlow? What's his screen name? Put that fucker on blast. Well out here in LA everyone knows its my car. LOL. That's the one I drive a lot. But in The shows everyone knows me by the 60 ...I don't know y people are so skanless to bust some shit like that.  It's like people saying there doing u a favor but at the same time they fucking u over. :nono:
> That's y this world is the way it is....


Some guy off CL selling some 59 post cars. He obviously gets on here coz he sent me ur pic.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

:shocked:


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

angelisticsola5960 said:


>


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

GALLO 59 said:


>


if you look at the wagon at the bottom of the pic, it has the 59 glare sheild. anyone ever fly one of these? i can pick one up right now for 150 bucks in the og box but dont know if thats alot for it or if i should get it, dont want it to look like i took it to a tint shop and just had it put on and it look too modern if you know what i mean. that do these usually go for and do they look good on 59s?


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

GALLO 59 said:


> if you look at the wagon at the bottom of the pic, it has the 59 glare sheild. anyone ever fly one of these? i can pick one up right now for 150 bucks in the og box but dont know if thats alot for it or if i should get it, dont want it to look like i took it to a tint shop and just had it put on and it look too modern if you know what i mean. that do these usually go for and do they look good on 59s?


Depending on what model its for. HT or sendan/wagon. I have some for HTs, front and rear. I also have a 61 front convertible one, thats gotta be rare.. You're right tho, no one uses them, I think they would look good and you can tell its not a tint. The thing is that most new windshields come what that shaded strip on top so no one noticies that anymore.


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

don watson had a front and back set for sale in pomona in box for $600 i was going to buy, but when i looked at them thought i didnt want it to look like i just had them tinted. black tint just looks too modern, if it was green tint id be all over it but black yea it looks like i went to a tint shop and got them tinted black

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1959-CHEVY-...r_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item3cc6f08eff


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

GALLO 59 said:


> don watson had a front and back set for sale in pomona in box for $600 i was going to buy, but when i looked at them thought i didnt want it to look like i just had them tinted. black tint just looks too modern, if it was green tint id be all over it but black yea it looks like i went to a tint shop and got them tinted black
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/1959-CHEVY-...r_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item3cc6f08eff


I'll sell u front and back for HT for less than that and mine are green. It's a dark green not black. 
That one in eBay says sport sedan or sport coupe? It can only b one or the other.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

GALLO 59 said:


> don watson had a front and back set for sale in pomona in box for $600 i was going to buy, but when i looked at them thought i didnt want it to look like i just had them tinted. black tint just looks too modern, if it was green tint id be all over it but black yea it looks like i went to a tint shop and got them tinted black
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/1959-CHEVY-...r_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item3cc6f08eff


order clear glass on your car Ray, and run a set, these might look bithin since nobody runs them, i have had a set for sport coupe for 15 + years, , i don`t have a coupe, but you never see them on cars. be different!


----------



## 47bomb (Sep 20, 2012)

got it running now waiting on the side trim, bumpers and winshield


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

MR.59 said:


> order clear glass on your car Ray, and run a set, these might look bithin since nobody runs them, i have had a set for sport coupe for 15 + years, , i don`t have a coupe, but you never see them on cars. be different!


They're dark green? What's the price on a set front and back and how do they go on


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

47bomb said:


> View attachment 617482
> got it running now waiting on the side trim, bumpers and winshield


NEED TRIM?
I GOT SIDE TRIM


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

GALLO 59 said:


> They're dark green? What's the price on a set front and back and how do they go on


PMed you some pics of the intall instructions, and some info


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

locorider said:


> Some guy off CL selling some 59 post cars. He obviously gets on here coz he sent me ur pic.




:nono:
What an idiot...:roflmao:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

S.J convrt59 said:


> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:




Any progress on Ur ride?


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

TTMFT for them 59's!!!!!


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

47bomb said:


> View attachment 617482
> got it running now waiting on the side trim, bumpers and winshield






:thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Simon Jose. Es mi cruiser...


nice:worship:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

EXCANDALOW said:


> FELLAS WHAT WE EXCANDALOWkos ARE DOING IS
> getting a grove lathed on axel right by bearing and putting a preasure "C" clip
> we have ran into axels breaking at spot welds when spot welding the bearings..
> "C" clip method has not failed!!
> ill try to find the picture of one!!


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

EXCANDALOW said:


>


orale, thats right. i have to re seal my differential so when i start to take it apart ill just get this done too gracias :thumbsup:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

EXCANDALOW said:


>


Just picked up my bearings and seals yesterday,great idea,thanx for sharing.


----------



## MYERS60 (Jan 29, 2010)

:h5:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

EXCANDALOW said:


> nice:worship:






Thanx Jose. How u doing?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

GALLO 59 said:


> They're dark green? What's the price on a set front and back and how do they go on


 I MIGHT GET A HARDTOP SOMEDAY


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

GALLO 59 said:


> orale, thats right. i have to re seal my differential so when i start to take it apart ill just get this done too gracias :thumbsup:






lowdeville said:


> Just picked up my bearings and seals yesterday,great idea,thanx for sharing.


:thumbsup:



angelisticsola5960 said:


> Thanx Jose. How u doing?


bien homie y tu?


----------



## SKOTY CHOPS (Apr 14, 2008)

MY FRIEND JUST FINISHED THIS VIDEO OF MY 59 IMPALA


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

SKOTY CHOPS said:


> MY FRIEND JUST FINISHED THIS VIDEO OF MY 59 IMPALA


:thumbsup:


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Bump


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

anyone have any pics of that black 59 rag from newmexico cc...with the black interior?


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 619677


 This rag is bad ass...


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Bump


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

bien homie y tu?[/QUOTE]




Aqui nomas homie matando tiempo... Y tu? Que hay de nuevo?


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CRAZYELCO_619 (Mar 14, 2012)




----------



## CRAZYELCO_619 (Mar 14, 2012)




----------



## CRAZYELCO_619 (Mar 14, 2012)




----------



## CRAZYELCO_619 (Mar 14, 2012)




----------



## 83bluemagic (Oct 22, 2008)

FOR SALE 59 IMPALA CONV. CONVERSION...70K OBO...
ALL CHROMED OUT..350 V8, UNDERCARRIAGE, 4 PUMP SET-UP...
ARMANDO 619-666-3713...


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

83bluemagic said:


> FOR SALE 59 IMPALA CONV. CONVERSION...70K OBO...
> ALL CHROMED OUT..350 V8, UNDERCARRIAGE, 4 PUMP SET-UP...
> ARMANDO 619-666-3713...


que chulada mando!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## del barrio (Aug 29, 2007)

CRAZYELCO_619 said:


>


my two favorite impala in the same picture!


----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

Here's mine...(shot by my friend at Detroit Autorama)

















When I first got it years ago...


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

CRAZYELCO_619 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

FoxCustom said:


> Here's mine...(shot by my friend at Detroit Autorama)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks good with the visor


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)




----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

osolo59 said:


>


Thanks! Man, your's is crazy! Hoppin on Supremes :run: :thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Bump


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

Anyone replace the inner firewall braces on their 59 with the repop 58 braces? mine are rotted out beyond repair, and they are hidden under carpet so i dont really care if they look og or not, I just want them to do their job. Do the 58s work or do you still have to modify them? thanks


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

westsidehydros said:


> Anyone replace the inner firewall braces on their 59 with the repop 58 braces? mine are rotted out beyond repair, and they are hidden under carpet so i dont really care if they look og or not, I just want them to do their job. Do the 58s work or do you still have to modify them? thanks


THOUGHT YOU WERE GOING TO MAKE THEM? THE 58`S LOOK TALLER. BUT IF THAT`S ALL YOU GOT, USE THEM


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

HAVE A FULL SET OF HARDTOP OR VERT SIDE TRIM IF ANYONE NEEDS A SET


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

nah, that front inner brace is too hard, i'd have to make em in like 6 peices and weld all together.



How bout the one peice floors? I've heard some guys sayd they dont fit worth a shit, espeically around the driveshaft tunnel. anyone have any thoughts? I was told that they are based off a 60 floor and that the 60 floor is a little different.


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

just seen they repopin the under trunk floor brace

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Sherman-731-76B-Floor-Bracket-Chevrolet-Impala-Sedan-/390557332125?pt=Motors_Car_Truck_Parts_Accessories&fits=Year%3A1959%7CModel%3AImpala&hash=item5aef07f29d&vxp=mtr


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)

MR.59 said:


> HAVE A FULL SET OF HARDTOP OR VERT SIDE TRIM IF ANYONE NEEDS A SET


How Much?


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

59JUNKIE said:


> How Much?


750.00 FOR A QUICK SALE


----------



## chrisgride (Jun 16, 2010)

I know it's the continental kit that nobody wants, which is exactly why I'm getting it off my car:

http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/van/pts/3696397361.html


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

chrisgride said:


> I know it's the continental kit that nobody wants, which is exactly why I'm getting it off my car:
> 
> http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/van/pts/3696397361.html


IT`S A GOOD PLACE TO SIT AND ENJOY YOUR LUNCH DURING A CAR SHOW.


----------



## chrisgride (Jun 16, 2010)

MR.59 said:


> IT`S A GOOD PLACE TO SIT AND ENJOY YOUR LUNCH DURING A CAR SHOW.


Hahaha, funny you say that cause I actually had a little kid sit on it at a car show, I guess he was tired and found the only bench around.


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 622714


its hard to beat them 59 wings :thumbsup: badass!!!


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

MR.59 said:


> IT`S A GOOD PLACE TO SIT AND ENJOY YOUR LUNCH DURING A CAR SHOW.


lol


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1959...4726269?pt=US_Cars_Trucks&hash=item1c31364bfd

This car has sold for 20K.
*For all the Hi-Res photos please visit softek.net/59-Impala/*


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

osolo59 said:


>


Seen that on the show video, I like how it looks.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

59JUNKIE said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1959...4726269?pt=US_Cars_Trucks&hash=item1c31364bfd
> 
> This car has sold for 20K.
> *For all the Hi-Res photos please visit softek.net/59-Impala/*


DID YOU BUY IT?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

I HAVE SIDE TRIM FOR WHO EVER BOUGHT
DON`T SEE ANY TRIM IN THE PICS


----------



## mcm64 (Jan 30, 2011)

MR.59 said:


> I HAVE SIDE TRIM FOR WHO EVER BOUGHT
> DON`T SEE ANY TRIM IN THE PICS


He said it's 100 percent complete if it ain't there I will let u know


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

mcm64 said:


> He said it's 100 percent complete if it ain't there I will let u know


LET ME KNOW SOON, THE TRIM IS ON FLEABAY


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

59JUNKIE said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1959...4726269?pt=US_Cars_Trucks&hash=item1c31364bfd
> 
> This car has sold for 20K.
> *For all the Hi-Res photos please visit softek.net/59-Impala/*


Damn,that seems very reasonable considering what others have sold on here on the past.:dunno:


----------



## mcm64 (Jan 30, 2011)

lowdeville said:


> Damn,that seems very reasonable considering what others have sold on here on the past.:dunno:


I think so westsidehyros emailed him and got his number for me and I called him and just offered him that he already had offers I'm happy at that price didn't want to miss out on another and hear u snooze u lose


----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)

mcm64 said:


> I think so westsidehyros emailed him and got his number for me and I called him and just offered him that he already had offers I'm happy at that price didn't want to miss out on another and hear u snooze u lose


Your a baller


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

hahahhaa.... so much for under wraps !! lol


:boink:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

westsidehydros said:


> hahahhaa.... so much for under wraps !! lol
> 
> 
> :boink:


YOU DID GOOD HOOKING A GUY UP! TAKE SOME CREDIT.
NOW IT LOOKS LIKE YOU JUST GOT SOME COMPITION


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

hno:


nah, hes my homie though... the reaaaal compition is vintage76....HES the baller, you should see his basment, like a chevy dealership frozen in time down there...


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

mcm64 said:


> I think so westsidehyros emailed him and got his number for me and I called him and just offered him that he already had offers I'm happy at that price didn't want to miss out on another and hear u snooze u lose


:roflmao:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

mcm64 said:


> He said it's 100 percent complete if it ain't there I will let u know


nice mark! congrats


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

westsidehydros said:


> hno:
> 
> 
> nah, hes my homie though... the reaaaal compition is vintage76....HES the baller, you should see his basment, like a chevy dealership frozen in time down there...


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

westsidehydros said:


> Anyone replace the inner firewall braces on their 59 with the repop 58 braces? mine are rotted out beyond repair, and they are hidden under carpet so i dont really care if they look og or not, I just want them to do their job. Do the 58s work or do you still have to modify them? thanks


 my 59 and a few other peoples i know have the 58 ones they will work for ya


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

westsidehydros said:


> just seen they repopin the under trunk floor brace
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Sherman-731-76B-Floor-Bracket-Chevrolet-Impala-Sedan-/390557332125?pt=Motors_Car_Truck_Parts_Accessories&fits=Year%3A1959%7CModel%3AImpala&hash=item5aef07f29d&vxp=mtr


Has anyone seen these/installed these yet?


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

CRAZYELCO_619 said:


>



Why do the nu view mirrors get hated on soo much ? they look good on this car I like them and think I want to run them on my car .........


----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)

westsidehydros said:


> hno:
> 
> 
> nah, hes my homie though... the reaaaal compition is vintage76....HES the baller, you should see his basment, like a chevy dealership frozen in time down there...



Shhhhhhhhhh. ;-)


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

rollindeep408 said:


> Why do the nu view mirrors get hated on soo much ? they look good on this car I like them and think I want to run them on my car .........


Don't know about hated, the reason they're not as wanted is because they were an aftermarket option. The trailmasters and fender mounted spotlights were factory/dealer approved. The nuvues are the equivalent of goin to autozone and buying the Cadillac ports look-a-likes and slapping them on another car.
To each its own, if you like nuvues run them


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

locorider said:


> Don't know about hated, the reason they're not as wanted is because they were an aftermarket option. The trailmasters and fender mounted spotlights were factory/dealer approved. The nuvues are the equivalent of goin to autozone and buying the Cadillac ports look-a-likes and slapping them on another car.
> To each its own, if you like nuvues run them


I don't think it's that bad they do have the look of a trailmaster and trailmasters don't look like stick on port holes ?......you know what I'm saying anyway


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

rollindeep408 said:


> I don't think it's that bad they do have the look of a trailmaster and trailmasters don't look like stick on port holes ?......you know what I'm saying anyway


Ya I know what u mean, just saying its like going to the aftermarket store and buying look-alikes instead of the dealer ones. Back in 60 you'd go to pepboys or JC Whitney coz they didn't have an autozone.lol. But fuck it, if u like them it's your car and your likes. Plus you'll save $3k lol


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2007)

Sweet Pea - 1959 Chevrolet Impala @ The INC Forum.com


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

kandychromegsxr said:


> my 59 and a few other peoples i know have the 58 ones they will work for ya


thanks for the info...

I mean, I know they aint og for 59...but its either run those or nuthing...and gm putem there for a reason, so 58s it is.


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

mcm64 said:


> I think so westsidehyros emailed him and got his number for me and I called him and just offered him that he already had offers I'm happy at that price didn't want to miss out on another and hear u snooze u lose


Good deal, congrats!



rollindeep408 said:


> Why do the nu view mirrors get hated on soo much ? they look good on this car I like them and think I want to run them on my car .........


Agree with locorider, havent seen anyone "hate" on Nuvue´s. 
I started off buying a set of Nuvues for my 59 but I didnt like the look of them when I saw them live. 

Trailmasters are harder to find and cost about 10 times more then Nuvue´s but they are the real deal for 59 Chevys.


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Sweet Pea - 1959 Chevrolet Impala @ The INC Forum.com


59 are the best looking cars!!!!


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Sweet Pea - 1959 Chevrolet Impala @ The INC Forum.com






Nice.....


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

westsidehydros said:


> hno:
> 
> 
> nah, hes my homie though... the reaaaal compition is vintage76....HES the baller, you should see his basment, like a chevy dealership frozen in time down there...


I need to see this!!!


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Sweet Pea - 1959 Chevrolet Impala @ The INC Forum.com


Very Nice.....


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

ANYBODY GOT FRONT MATS TO MATCH THESE REARS?


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Wizzard said:


>


BY THE 59`S IN THAT PIC,
ONE WOULD THINK THAT 59 IMPALAS ARE POPULAR! 1959 =4 1960 =1


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

MR.59 said:


> BY THE 59`S IN THAT PIC,
> ONE WOULD THINK THAT 59 IMPALAS ARE POPULAR! 1959 =4 1960 =1


They are popular over here, found this list of registered "wing-cars" over here:
*
1958: 420
1959: 437
1960: 360*

I bet there are more then a couple projects that hasnt been registered yet.


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)




----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)

http://youtu.be/7heBLQOdPTc
:banghead:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

59JUNKIE said:


> http://youtu.be/7heBLQOdPTc
> :banghead:


REMOVE THEM LEAVES FROM THE BASE OF THAT 59, AND YOUR SEE NOTHING, ZERO METAL.
THE RUST AND LEAVES ARE HOLDING IT TOGTHER, BUT WATCH,,,,,,,,,,,,,, SOMEONE WILL BUY THAT HULK, AND IT WILL HAVE IT`S OWN BUILD THREAD!


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Sweet Pea - 1959 Chevrolet Impala @ The INC Forum.com


THAT'S A GOOD 1 HOMIE 
FAMILY FIRST CCBC SACRAMENTO CHAPTER "" SWEET PEA ""


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

EL GARDINERO.....


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Sweet Pea - 1959 Chevrolet Impala @ The INC Forum.com


LOVE THAT INTERIOR


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Wizzard said:


>







Beautiful!!!!!


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Wizzard said:


>






Maybe one day I'll own one of these babies...


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Barba said:


> EL GARDINERO.....






Looking good Jose :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

does anyone have a 59 hardtop dealer lobby card for sale? the lobby card is this one



























if so, pm me. thanks guys


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

Wizzard said:


>


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chevy15021 (Aug 7, 2006)

Is there 2 stock brown colors I know one is gothic gold


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Bump


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Gotta love them wings....:worship:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Gotta love them wings....:worship:


----------



## USMC59 (Dec 14, 2010)

Ready for Easter...


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

USMC59 said:


> Ready for Easter...


looks chingon :thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 625922





:thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

USMC59 said:


> Ready for Easter...






BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!:worship:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

HAPPY EASTER EVERYONE!!!!!!!!


----------



## For Sale (Jan 6, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/32-v.../362614-1959-impala-grill-guard-original.html


----------



## USMC59 (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

USMC59 said:


>


chingon


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

EL JARDINERO


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

locorider said:


> Ya I know what u mean, just saying its like going to the aftermarket store and buying look-alikes instead of the dealer ones. Back in 60 you'd go to pepboys or JC Whitney coz they didn't have an autozone.lol. But fuck it, if u like them it's your car and your likes. Plus you'll save $3k lol


Guess ill see when I get to that point ..they don't look too bad on there but haven't seen enough of them on to decide . would rather have my continental kit before trailmatsters cause they in same price range right now maybe ill just run spots lol and I know what your saying


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

USMC59 said:


> Ready for Easter...


Bad ass i noticed no mirrors .... Must be waiting for some trails or dig the clean look


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

USMC59 said:


>


HOW CAN ANYONE NOT WANT A 59 OVER ANY OTHER CAR,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## KURSED1 (Jan 3, 2011)

USMC59 said:


>


Dope As Fuck...Pinche Carro Esta Pesado


----------



## Car Buff (Feb 3, 2013)

Yes sir it clean .nice job


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

USMC59 said:


>


Perfection:nicoderm:


----------



## USMC59 (Dec 14, 2010)

rollindeep408 said:


> Bad ass i noticed no mirrors .... Must be waiting for some trails or dig the clean look


Trailmasters are getting done and going on very soon


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Barba said:


> EL JARDINERO


Coming together nicely! Love that green color.


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Bump


----------



## CRAZYELCO_619 (Mar 14, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Sweet Pea - 1959 Chevrolet Impala @ The INC Forum.com


:thumbsup::worship:


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

T.T.T for 59's


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

What he said ^^^


----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)




----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

I'm interested in a set of spotlights for my '59. I like both trailmasters and the factory spots.

What does it take to install the factory spots??? Do you have to remove the fender to go through the cowl? The car is all put together, painted, and done so I'm just concerned / nervous about taking it back apart just to install spots...if that's the case.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

FoxCustom said:


> I'm interested in a set of spotlights for my '59. I like both trailmasters and the factory spots.
> 
> What does it take to install the factory spots??? Do you have to remove the fender to go through the cowl? The car is all put together, painted, and done so I'm just concerned / nervous about taking it back apart just to install spots...if that's the case.


Both are really cool, but trailmasters are waaaay over priced if you ask me. I picked up some hallmark brand spots and I think there a little nicer then the nu vues some people run. 

I don't think you have to disassemble much to install factory spots if you go that route. Sixoneforlife had a tutorial in his build of his ace rag of how to install the spots 

Here's a pic of the mirror/spotlight I picked up


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

mrocha1964 said:


> View attachment 628180
> View attachment 628182







:thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

SIX1RAG said:


> Both are really cool, but trailmasters are waaaay over priced if you ask me. I picked up some hallmark brand spots and I think there a little nicer then the nu vues some people run.
> 
> I don't think you have to disassemble much to install factory spots if you go that route. Sixoneforlife had a tutorial in his build of his ace rag of how to install the spots
> 
> ...





Those are nice about what do they run probably just as hard to get your hands on


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

USMC59 said:


>


Beautiful :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

rollindeep408 said:


> Those are nice about what do they run probably just as hard to get your hands on


Took me 2 years to find this NOS one. I paid a $330 for this one. It's mint.


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

SIX1RAG said:


> Took me 2 years to find this NOS one. I paid a $330 for this one. It's mint.


Whats happening, do you have a pair you want to sell?
thanks...


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

SIX1RAG said:


> Took me 2 years to find this NOS one. I paid a $330 for this one. It's mint.


Shit I like them guess I'm gonna have to keep my eyes open lol


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 628933


Love that one.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Barba said:


> Whats happening, do you have a pair you want to sell?
> thanks...


No I just have the one. I'm gonna hang on to it for a bit. Was gonna stick it on my 61, but feel free to PM an offer.


----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

SIX1RAG said:


> Both are really cool, but trailmasters are waaaay over priced if you ask me. I picked up some hallmark brand spots and I think there a little nicer then the nu vues some people run.
> 
> I don't think you have to disassemble much to install factory spots if you go that route. Sixoneforlife had a tutorial in his build of his ace rag of how to install the spots
> 
> Here's a pic of the mirror/spotlight I picked up


Thanks for the info! I'm going to try to locate that little tutorial on the factory install to see....I've just liked the trailmasters since I first got my car, so I might hold out for some (or even just run 1)


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

ANYBODY SEE THE NEW FRONT HEADER BOWS FOR THE 59/60 RAGS?


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Bump


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

MR.59 said:


> ANYBODY SEE THE NEW FRONT HEADER BOWS FOR THE 59/60 RAGS?


Ebay 399.00


http://www.ebay.com/itm/1959-60-GM-FULL-SIZE-CONVERTIBLE-HEADER-BOW-PRESALE-ONLY-/330901446667?pt=Vintage_Car_Truck_Parts_Accessories&fits=Year%3A1959%7CMake%3AChevrolet&hash=item4d0b43600b&vxp=mtr


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

MR.59 said:


> ANYBODY SEE THE NEW FRONT HEADER BOWS FOR THE 59/60 RAGS?


i need one too!!!
glad there making them!!!:run:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

Barba said:


> EL JARDINERO


:worship::thumbsup:


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

.. Looking for the rubber trim that goes around the speedometer housing; can anyone tell me where to find one? has one for sale? .. Thanks in advance


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

EXCANDALOW said:


>





Bad ass :worship:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

rightwire said:


> Ebay 399.00
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/1959-60-GM-FULL-SIZE-CONVERTIBLE-HEADER-BOW-PRESALE-ONLY-/330901446667?pt=Vintage_Car_Truck_Parts_Accessories&fits=Year%3A1959%7CMake%3AChevrolet&hash=item4d0b43600b&vxp=mtr





Sup Rudy:wave:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

EXCANDALOW said:


> i need one too!!!
> glad there making them!!!:run:


WITH 1 OF THEM I HAVE ENOUGH PARTS TO MAKE ANOTHER 59-60 RACK TO SELL


----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

EXCANDALOW said:


>


Looks tough on the Tru Spokes!


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Sup Rudy:wave:




:wave:


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

FoolishinVegas said:


> .. Looking for the rubber trim that goes around the speedometer housing; can anyone tell me where to find one? has one for sale? .. Thanks in advance


Anyone..?!


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

rightwire said:


> :wave:





It was nice talking to u homie ...


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 630538





Beautiful:worship:


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

FoolishinVegas said:


> Anyone..?!


se me ase que yo tengo uno ill check mañana homie


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

Seen this at a model train store today! Thought it was pretty cool.


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

EXCANDALOW said:


>


 BAD ASS!


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

S.J convrt59 said:


> BAD ASS!


Right !!! I love how clean this ride is this is the look I'm shooting for


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Bump


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

rollindeep408 said:


> Right !!! I love how clean this ride is this is the look I'm shooting for


 me to


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

EXCANDALOW said:


> se me ase que yo tengo uno ill check mañana homie


Gracias hermano! ay me dices y te mando una lana.. :thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

S.J convrt59 said:


> me to


Your wayyy closer then me homie from what I hear can't wait to see it out need more 59s in Sj ......


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

EXCANDALOW said:


>


THESE TRUES 13`S??
THAT IS A BADDAZZ 59
THEM HARDTOPS ARE TUFF TO BEAT, GOTTA LUV THEM HARDTOPS ALL THE WAY FROM 56 TO 61


----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)




----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

mrocha1964 said:


> View attachment 632143
> View attachment 632144
> View attachment 632142
> View attachment 632146


Bad mother fucker looks sick layed out on stocks


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

Very Nicely Done! She's a Beauty!! :thumbsup:


mrocha1964 said:


> View attachment 632143
> View attachment 632144
> View attachment 632142
> View attachment 632146


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

found these accessory visors, will fit 59 to 61 converts, 1 set boxed, 1 set no box


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

mrocha1964 said:


> View attachment 632143
> View attachment 632144
> View attachment 632142
> View attachment 632146


 OG!


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

ttt


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

saw this the other day, knew I was going to own it. wonder who I was bidding against, but I max bidded in the last 10 seconds $500 and got it for $200. plan to display it with my red Chevrolet see the usa in your Chevrolet commercial song record http://www.ebay.com/itm/1959-Chevrolet-Car-Truck-El-Camino-RADIO-COMMERCIAL-Record-Pat-Boone-Dinah-Shore-/300887317462?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWNX%3AIT&nma=true&si=hhzIk3wQ0OoUQ6iqznJPTYGaVIY%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc Its this stuff that has me hooked, og dealership items and promotional. im spending more on this stuff than I have on my 59 lately, but its cool stuff when the car is done youll see what I mean. this dealership was closed for years, but when it was found and reopened again they found a dealership frozen in time. inside was an original 57 fuelie and corvette, and other things like this

















































Check out this antenna topper, never seen it before ever

















































here is the article to that find http://www.superchevy.com/technical/additionaltech_perfdir/shoptour/sucp_0907w_dunn_chevrolet/ I have some money put away for my source that I get my parts from in the east coast ever finds a treasure like this. he does that picking stuff, but for houses like old door knobs, doors, furniture and stained glass. but has been working with me and goes in garages too and calls me when he finds things. so far hes found me teens and 20s accessories ive been buying off him. the latest thing he found me and sent me was a brass ashtray and compass combo, and a rare rear window shade for 30s cars but not the blinds kind but the pull down shade type. im cleaning it up and will post pictures later but its finds like this that im waiting for, not teens era but 30s to 60s so im just waiting for that call. I wonder what other 59 stuff was found in this dealer find


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

Damn


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

i was told not to post them when i took these a couple years ago but its done now..


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

New Mexico built at Carinos Restorations in Roswell by CREEPIN on here


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

^^^^ DAMNNNNNNN


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

Skim said:


> New Mexico built at Carinos Restorations in Roswell by CREEPIN on here


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

Skim said:


> i was told not to post them when i took these a couple years ago but its done now..


:thumbsup:


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

Skim said:


> New Mexico built at Carinos Restorations in Roswell by CREEPIN on here


----------



## del barrio (Aug 29, 2007)

wow!


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

Skim said:


> New Mexico built at Carinos Restorations in Roswell by CREEPIN on here




HAHA, GOLD TRAILMASTERS, THAT'S THE SHIT RIGHT THERE!!! TOO SICK...


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)




----------



## rolling deep (Jul 1, 2007)

The 59 looks like a car from back in the 80s . When they would gold plat every thing. Its a 59 rag no matter what u do to it. It looks bad ass.


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

rolling deep said:


> The 59 looks like a car from back in the 80s . When they would gold plat every thing. Its a 59 rag no matter what u do to it. It looks bad ass.


I think it looks badass with an 80s or 90s flavor to it :thumbsup:


----------



## It66 (Nov 10, 2011)

Great Job on the 59 Bones :worship:


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

rollindeep408 said:


> Your wayyy closer then me homie from what I hear can't wait to see it out need more 59s in Sj ......


X59 we do need more in S.J. I also cant wait to see yours on the strip


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

Skim said:


> New Mexico built at Carinos Restorations in Roswell by CREEPIN on here


:worship::worship:


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

EXCANDALOW said:


> se me ase que yo tengo uno ill check mañana homie


Any word on that rubber seal brother?!!


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

FoolishinVegas said:


> Any word on that rubber seal brother?!!


Ace hardware or home depot :dunno:


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

the nicest 59 ive ever seen Orlando is the best car builder in New Mexico:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::worship::worship::worship:


----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

dukecityrider said:


> the nicest 59 ive ever seen Orlando is the best car builder in New Mexico:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::worship::worship::worship:


Nice color combo.... :thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

FoolishinVegas said:


> Any word on that rubber seal brother?!!


simon si tengo una im looking for the dash pod to measure make sure it is for the center one ... ill take pic tomorrow


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

EXCANDALOW said:


> simon si tengo una im looking for the dash pod to measure make sure it is for the center one ... ill take pic tomorrow


WHAT ABOUT AUTO CITY CLASSICS?
STEEL RUBBER PRODUCTS?


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

GALLO 59 said:


> Damn


:wow:what mag/month is this story in?


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

*FRANCISCO* said:


> :wow:what mag/month is this story in?


found it

http://www.superchevy.com/technical...ptour/sucp_0907w_dunn_chevrolet/photo_06.html


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

This is a '60 Biscayne cop car but it has tha spot light :wow: I wonder what brand it is and if its correct for 58-60?


----------



## MR.IMP (Jul 22, 2005)

heartofthacity said:


> This is a '60 Biscayne cop car but it has tha spot light :wow: I wonder what brand it is and if its correct for 58-60?
> 
> [
> 
> ...


That looks like an after market unity. I don't see the bracket but most likely it's a unity. The original 60 spotlight was also made by unity but a different model.


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

westcoastlowrider said:


> Ace hardware or home depot :dunno:


Not sure if its a regular rubber seal or an actual fitted piece just for that speedometer housing.. Anyone??


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

EXCANDALOW said:


> simon si tengo una im looking for the dash pod to measure make sure it is for the center one ... ill take pic tomorrow


Gracias brother! Lmk please! I'm ready..


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

MR.59 said:


> WHAT ABOUT AUTO CITY CLASSICS?
> STEEL RUBBER PRODUCTS?


Haven't looked.. What do u call this piece??


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Skim said:


>



Wow !!!! This right here is killin it bad ass color combo I think I'm just gonna keep my shit stock after seeing this lol


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

FoolishinVegas said:


> Gracias brother! Lmk please! I'm ready..


ESTA CORTO!!
not the full length i measured it on my 60 y no alcansa .... ill ask my homies aver si tienen uno!!


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

EXCANDALOW said:


> ESTA CORTO!!
> not the full length i measured it on my 60 y no alcansa .... ill ask my homies aver si tienen uno!!


No hay pedo, just let me know


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

dukecityrider said:


> the nicest 59 ive ever seen Orlando is the best car builder in New Mexico:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::worship::worship::worship:


Good lord!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

Skim said:


> New Mexico built at Carinos Restorations in Roswell by CREEPIN on here


Bad ass


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

FoolishinVegas said:


> No hay pedo, just let me know


 are you sure you cant make it or find it at home depot? its really small and simple




























you know where I saw something that's like this and im sure you can use if you find where to get more? go look at the bumper kit on your 59, the little plastic or rubber seal that's on the lever housing where the gas spout comes out that's there to keep the spout from rubbing metal to metal. if you can get that im sure you can use that it looks exactly the same and it will bend and mold to the gauge housing


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

GALLO 59 said:


> are you sure you cant make it or find it at home depot? its really small and simple
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fastenall carries that stuff. I needed some for an old bicycle tank a while back.


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

hey perry I got this list from one of my sources, isthere any of these worth getting? all are original but don't want anythingthat's been reprinted. for sure im already getting #4, 10 and 18 but is thereanything else worth picking up? Heres his list and pictures
Hi,
Here's my list and pictures of 1959 literature & memorabilia. Hope there'ssomething you can use. Everything's in excellent condition unless noted. 

1, 2 & 3: Red,yellow and green NOS pencils $8 each (the red pencil is perfect but didn'tphotograph well)

4) 1959 Paper Plate6" diameter $15

5) 1959 Showboat"59 Jubilee" Coin $5

6) 1959 54"Green Yardstick $30 (4" on one end, on one side only, has faded tobrown) . Yardsticks require extra cost for packaging & postage.

7) Same, Red. Only onesmall blemish $35

8) 1959 Ruler, Green.Most of green has faded off, back side is still green $10

9) 1959 Potholder, likenew $35

10) 1959 Chevrolet Story60p history booklet with asembly line, factory, new car pix...Mint $25

11) 1959 Postcards, allMINT:
a. Impala convertible$15
b. Nomad Wagon $10
c. Bel Air 4 door sedan$10
d. Kaputa Motor Salesdealership card with 59s out front $10

12) Salesmans' 24p 1959Pocket Price & Facts Book, contains very detailed car & truck prices,options, colors & two-tone combinations. 4-15-59 edition, mint $35

13) "Steep HillAhead" service reminder mailer. Impala hardtop on front, and on lift onback cover $15
14) "Chevy's GreatNew Look..." 8 page color mailer brochure with many great photos of Chevywagons, excellent $25
15) "Chevrolet1959" 8 page page color mailer brochure with many illustrations of various'59 Chevys, very good+ $25
16) "Beneath ThisBeauty" 8 page page color mailer catalog with many great photos of variousChevys, excellent $25
17) "There are twopoints of view..." 12 page color mailer catalog with many illustrations ofChevy wagons, excellent $20
18) "AdvanceInformation on the 1959 Chevrolet" 14 page part color preview mailer sentto service stations and garages, made to look like a clip board...full ofphotos and drawings of the new '59 features. Includes 4 page color folder withillustrations of various '59 Chevys, opens to lubrication chart. Excellent, $35
19) "Name callingis kid stuff" 10 page color mailer brochure with photos of various '59Chevys, excellent $20
20) 1959 Chevy PoliceCar Catalog _with original envelope. _Part Color, 12 pages, full of greatpictures, options & specifications. Never mailed, very scarce and inexcellent condition $45
21) 1959 Chevy TaxicabCatalog, similar to #20, 12 pages. Mint, $35
22) "The SalesPromoter" salesmans' 6p part color folder, full of ideas to getprospective customers out for a test drive. Soil at top of front cover, $15
23) 1959 Chevy ServiceNews new model introduction issue, October 1958. B&W 20 pages, includes allnew Chevy features from a service point of view plus paint manufacturers'interior & exterior code numbers $18
24) 1959 Chevy ServiceUniform Catalog (4 page folder) with fabric samples, color pictures of patches,order form, envelope and letter from Chevrolet to a dealer. $20
25) These are ORIGINALChevy 8 x 10" publicity photographs, $10 each 6 for $50:
a. Convertibleillustration, color.
b. Nomad Wagon, B&W.
c. Impala Sport Sedan, 2views.
d. Impala Hardtop withdrag racing trophies & owner. 
e. Impala Sport Sedan, 2views, dark car with woman.
f. ImpalaSport Sedan. 
g. Impala Sport Coupe. 
h. Impala Sedanillustration
i. Impala Sport Sedan& "Convertible" (actually a Sport Coupe)

26) 1959 "All WorthSelling" new model introduction salesman training 52p booklet, loaded withpix, info & charts incl. Corvette, mint $35

27) 1959 Specifications,Power Teams, Colors, Options, Colors, Dimensions etc. 4p salesman's pocketfolder, mint $15

28) 1959 "Questionsand Answers" unillustrated 36p quiz booklet for salesmen, mint $25

29) 1959 Six-cylinder4-page black & white folder for salesmen, no pictures, rare. Has beentwo-hole punched $15
30) Impala vs. FordGalaxie 6p B&W Salesman's folder, illustrated, with much helpfulinformation about prices, features, equipment etc. Galaxies were introduced inmid-1959 in response to the Impala. Very good, has been folded once. $20
31) 1959 Car & TruckSerial Number, Engine Code, Transmission & Axle Code bulletin dated10-22-58. Great information, 24p excellent, $20

32) 1959Dealer-installed Accessories 32p color catalog, ORIGINAL, excellent near mintcondition $45

33) 1959 AccessoriesPrice Booklet, lists all accessory applications and part numbers, 10 pageseach:
a, Dated 10-1-58. Somecover writing, good condition. $8
b. Same, 11-1-58. Lightcover soiling. $8
c. Same, 2-1-59. Mint.$12
d. Same, 6-15-59. Mint.$12

34) 1959 AccessoriesInstallation Manual, original 280p book of all '59 accessory intruction sheets,excellent $45

35) Two editions of 1959"Power Selling" 4p folders (2/59 & 4/59) promote selling ofSaginaw Power Steering for 59 Chevys. Two nice pix of dealerships with 59s $20

36) 1959 Front SeatCushion Covers flier/order form with factory letter. Some cornercreasing $15

37) 1959 Liquid GlazePolish Kits flier/order form with factory letter. Some corner creasing $15

38) 1959 Factory PriceList and Dealer Agreement, 6p dated 2-1-59. Folded twice for mailing $15

I also have the basic 59Chevy brochures, _Friends_ magazines, _PartSmart_ magazines, misc. factory letters & pricelists, filmstrips etc.

If you need more photosof any item or have questions, please let me know.
Prices include shipping.
If you buy a lot I'llgive you a discount )


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

10, 18, 24, and 32 im taking for sure, but is there anything else? also picking up the green yard stick and a pencil


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

GALLO 59 said:


> are you sure you cant make it or find it at home depot? its really small and simple
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The pics really help!! Thank you.. I don't mind using some universal type seal from the store, just thought I'd look and see if they had one!


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

Skim said:


>




sick car.... but hardtop frame?


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

westsidehydros said:


> sick car.... but hardtop frame?


 how can you tell the difference with a hardtop and convertible frame? I always wondered that


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

westsidehydros said:


> sick car.... but hardtop frame?


:facepalm:


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

GALLO 59 said:


> how can you tell the difference with a hardtop and convertible frame? I always wondered that


Look close on the Pic were they are showing the engine compartment you can see that it does not have the Convertible Plate reinforcements welded on the Upper section.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

GOT A N.O.S. SET OF THESE GUIDE LENES, REAL DEAL TO SELL, NOT THE GENERIC "GLO- BRITE"


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

FoxCustom said:


> Nice color combo.... :thumbsup:


yes it is


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

MR.59 said:


> :facepalm:


I aint hatin.... :rofl:

just noticed it thats all.


I know alota guys "use a hardtop frame and save the rag frame" for the future plans of selling it og status...but it would be even more badass if they woulda used a rag frame.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

westsidehydros said:


> I aint hatin.... :rofl:
> 
> just noticed it thats all.
> 
> ...


YOU KNOW I`M FOOLIN WITH YA PETE, THEY COULD HAVE USED A CANADIAN FRAME. THAT MIGHT BE STRONGER THAT A VERT FRAME


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

cool i get it now. whats the signs its a Canadian frame? i was told mines was but i don't know? i was just concerned it was straight and not rotted


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

MR.59 said:


> GOT A N.O.S. SET OF THESE GUIDE LENES, REAL DEAL TO SELL, NOT THE GENERIC "GLO- BRITE"


 do these light up different? mine came with the car im sure theyre the new ones you can get anywhere


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

locorider said:


> Don't know about hated, the reason they're not as wanted is because they were an aftermarket option. The trailmasters and fender mounted spotlights were factory/dealer approved. The nuvues are the equivalent of goin to autozone and buying the Cadillac ports look-a-likes and slapping them on another car.
> To each its own, if you like nuvues run them


Hess,

Dropping some knowledge!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## CREEPIN (Jun 27, 2006)

For those that love 59 Impalas Here is one we just finished. Its been a long journey but finally it showed in Sante Fe. I was glad to show it in New Mexico for all my Homies. Built with a strong influence from "Puro Onda" from Robert Espinoza. "Imperial Material" Thanks to my Car Club for all your support. Car is not perfect but full of Labor of Love. Glad to post this pick on this thread. PS: Big ups :thumbsup: to my good friend "Skim" What do you think of the glass back window with band? DIRTY 59


----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)

CREEPIN said:


> For those that love 59 Impalas Here is one we just finished. Its been a long journey but finally it showed in Sante Fe. I was glad to show it in New Mexico for all my Homies. Built with a strong influence from "Puro Onda" from Robert Espinoza. "Imperial Material" Thanks to my Car Club for all your support. Car is not perfect but full of Labor of Love. Glad to post this pick on this thread. PS: Big ups :thumbsup: to my good friend "Skim" What do you think of the glass back window with band?


Absolutely beautiful car. I always told myself that if I ever was lucky enough to get my dream car (59 rag) I would paint it a shade of this color. You say it isn't perfect but it looks that way to me. Congratulations on a job well done.


----------



## CREEPIN (Jun 27, 2006)

Thanks for the compliment. :thumbsup:


----------



## CREEPIN (Jun 27, 2006)

I need to do some more work in the trunk. I didn't want it to look to Goddi.... Simple:nicoderm:


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

CREEPIN said:


> For those that love 59 Impalas Here is one we just finished. Its been a long journey but finally it showed in Sante Fe. I was glad to show it in New Mexico for all my Homies. Built with a strong influence from "Puro Onda" from Robert Espinoza. "Imperial Material" Thanks to my Car Club for all your support. Car is not perfect but full of Labor of Love. Glad to post this pick on this thread. PS: Big ups :thumbsup: to my good friend "Skim" What do you think of the glass back window with band? DIRTY 59


 Very Nice, great Job :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Aztlan_Exile said:


>


uffin:any more pics of this one?


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

*FRANCISCO* said:


> uffin:any more pics of this one?


Yup,

But will post after the Mesa show!


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

:rimshot:


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

CREEPIN said:


> Thanks for the compliment. :thumbsup:


:worship: :thumbsup: will it be in Mesa..?!!!


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Yup,
> 
> But will post after the Mesa show!


post em now breh


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

FoolishinVegas said:


> :worship: :thumbsup: will it be in Mesa..?!!!


Yes sir,

:x:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

*FRANCISCO* said:


> post em now breh


PM me ur # I'll shoot you some.


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Pm sent


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Yes sir,
> 
> :x:


:shocked::cheesy:!!!


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)




----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Poor 59 rag


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

I was wondering what you guys opinions were on it. im all for different and unique but more dub show than lowrider. work done on it is more for like an escalade or new Camaro than a 59


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

CREEPIN said:


> For those that love 59 Impalas Here is one we just finished. Its been a long journey but finally it showed in Sante Fe. I was glad to show it in New Mexico for all my Homies. Built with a strong influence from "Puro Onda" from Robert Espinoza. "Imperial Material" Thanks to my Car Club for all your support. Car is not perfect but full of Labor of Love. Glad to post this pick on this thread. PS: Big ups :thumbsup: to my good friend "Skim" What do you think of the glass back window with band? DIRTY 59


THAT SHIT IS FUCKING HARD.....:worship:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

GALLO 59 said:


>


:tears:


----------



## rolling deep (Jul 1, 2007)

Theres no bushings or bolts holding the frame????


----------



## MYERS60 (Jan 29, 2010)

:banghead:


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

GALLO 59 said:


>



Man!!!! I don't know whats worse to see that geen conv 59 with those mods, or see a poor 59 left in the snow rotting.


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

CREEPIN said:


> For those that love 59 Impalas Here is one we just finished. Its been a long journey but finally it showed in Sante Fe. I was glad to show it in New Mexico for all my Homies. Built with a strong influence from "Puro Onda" from Robert Espinoza. "Imperial Material" Thanks to my Car Club for all your support. Car is not perfect but full of Labor of Love. Glad to post this pick on this thread. PS: Big ups :thumbsup: to my good friend "Skim" What do you think of the glass back window with band? DIRTY 59


Looks like a normal style glass rear window but the size looks smaller?

Any rear pics?


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

CREEPIN said:


> For those that love 59 Impalas Here is one we just finished. Its been a long journey but finally it showed in Sante Fe. I was glad to show it in New Mexico for all my Homies. Built with a strong influence from "Puro Onda" from Robert Espinoza. "Imperial Material" Thanks to my Car Club for all your support. Car is not perfect but full of Labor of Love. Glad to post this pick on this thread. PS: Big ups :thumbsup: to my good friend "Skim" What do you think of the glass back window with band? DIRTY 59


imo, back window looks good. Not to big or small just right.


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

GALLO 59 said:


>


i just threw up in my mouth a little bit , epic fail


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

I could not watch whole vid once it got to interior I said fuck this shit smh .......


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

whats up with the graphics on the side???? jut to many????????


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

the video was sent to me by two different people, one is a lowrider and classic muscle car guy and posted it on my facebook and the other a guy I know that goes to my work with a dubbed out Chrysler 300 on 26s. the one on facebook hated it and showed to me because he knew how id react. the other guy with the 300 showed it to me because he told me "its the way to go" and should do it to more of my cars and its whats "in" right now. it kinda offended me him telling me to do that to my cars especially from a guy that doesn't build cars just pays shops to put rims and stickers on his car and hes done hes got a show car. so I told him I don't give a fuck whats "in right now" because I don't build cars to try to fit in and follow the crowd and be a sheep. when I bought my first car when I was 15 everyone was getting Hondas and told me to get one its whats in, I got an 84 cutlass. later everyone was getting trucks and suvs and that's whats in now, I got a 65 impala. few years later everyone is into Harleys and the Harley scene is whats cool, I got a 48 chevy 4 door a bomb. now whats in is big suvs and new cars on 26s and the dub scene, I got a 59 impala. whats next and will replace that? i don't know and don't give a fuck, ill be lowriding. if theres more people doing whats in, better for us that lowride it makes us more unique when were seen and in reality makes us different. lowriding has survived all the fads and whats in at the time over the years and when all of that came and went, its still here and will always be because the true lowriders do it for the love not to fit in. get what im saying.


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

GALLO 59 said:


> the video was sent to me by two different people, one is a lowrider and classic muscle car guy and posted it on my facebook and the other a guy I know that goes to my work with a dubbed out Chrysler 300 on 26s. the one on facebook hated it and showed to me because he knew how id react. the other guy with the 300 showed it to me because he told me "its the way to go" and should do it to more of my cars and its whats "in" right now. it kinda offended me him telling me to do that to my cars especially from a guy that doesn't build cars just pays shops to put rims and stickers on his car and hes done hes got a show car. so I told him I don't give a fuck whats "in right now" because I don't build cars to try to fit in and follow the crowd and be a sheep. when I bought my first car when I was 15 everyone was getting Hondas and told me to get one its whats in, I got an 84 cutlass. later everyone was getting trucks and suvs and that's whats in now, I got a 65 impala. few years later everyone is into Harleys and the Harley scene is whats cool, I got a 48 chevy 4 door a bomb. now whats in is big suvs and new cars on 26s and the dub scene, I got a 59 impala. whats next and will replace that? i don't know and don't give a fuck, ill be lowriding. if theres more people doing whats in, better for us that lowride it makes us more unique when were seen and in reality makes us different. lowriding has survived all the fads and whats in at the time over the years and when all of that came and went, its still here and will always be because the true lowriders do it for the love not to fit in. get what im saying.


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

so who built it whats up with torres empire on it?


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

GALLO 59 said:


>


Except for the rusted undercarriage, missing fenderwells, fiberglass interior, dull chrome, and poor welds, it's not a bad car.


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

brett said:


> so who built it whats up with torres empire on it?


texas:facepalm:


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

left and right spot lights 1800$


----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

brett said:


> so who built it whats up with torres empire on it?


It's theirs. I saw them out there and talked for a couple if minutes as they were finishing it at the show while I stared in disbelief! .. Nice ass dudes for sure, just not my style, that's all ill say.


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

dukecityrider said:


>


Thanks for posting this one! I think we all needed that! Lol lol


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

GALLO 59 said:


>


this is almost as bad as anaconda or even worst ! lol


----------



## Turtle505 (Apr 18, 2013)

WTF???!!!!


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

to make myself feel better im sayin its a chop


----------



## MODELA30 (Apr 18, 2012)

OK NO BODY MOUNTS ON THE UNDERSIDE AM I MISSING SOMETHING HERE THERE INSTALLED FOR A REASON!!!!!


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

FoolishinVegas said:


> It's theirs. I saw them out there and talked for a couple if minutes as they were finishing it at the show while I stared in disbelief! .. Nice ass dudes for sure, just not my style, that's all ill say.


If your gonna sponsor lowrider shows, you should atleast know how to build one.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

dukecityrider said:


> left and right spot lights 1800$


Do they come with instructions and template?

:drama:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

GALLO 59 said:


> im stuck somewhere, hope someone on here can help me out. im trying to put on my bumper kit, put it together before trying to mount it. this is the bolts that came with the kit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


About a month and 1/2 late but maybe for the next guy: i just finished putting mine together:










The template and list of instructions and screws dont fit or dont work or are
Misleading. 

You have to improvise or do what I did: called Hess for tips on how to install the kit!


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

^^ 
I'm glad it worked out, looks good!! :biggrin:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

KERRBSS said:


> If your gonna sponsor lowrider shows, you should atleast know how to build one.


pretty much what i was thinkin not to mention its half assed , rusty missing bolts brake lines not run , looks like the paint is not finished and thats just what can be seen in the vid


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Sup fellas... 59 riders...:wave:


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

yes they do


Aztlan_Exile said:


> Do they come with instructions and template?
> 
> :drama:


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> About a month and 1/2 late but maybe for the next guy: i just finished putting mine together:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 yea bro figured it out and im good now, but some of the screws don't work and the instructions are shit. I have a handful of extra screws I don't know if I missed something or not. once I get it right im going to post how I put it on for others not to struggle like I did


----------



## 47bomb (Sep 20, 2012)

almost done


----------



## 47bomb (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

47bomb said:


> View attachment 637245
> almost done





Looks good...:thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

47bomb said:


> View attachment 637247






Nice.....


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

Caballo said:


> Except for the rusted undercarriage, missing fenderwells, fiberglass interior, dull chrome, and poor welds, it's not a bad car.


murals were the only thing that looked nice


----------



## 47bomb (Sep 20, 2012)

47bomb said:


> View attachment 637247


got the front trim on


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

47bomb said:


> View attachment 637245
> almost done


 good job bro, if it aint the 47 its this one youre putting it down with. on your rear end, you have the skirts on with spoke rims, are you still on your stock differential or is it shortened? and if its the og one, how much space do you have between the rim and the skirt?


----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

dukecityrider said:


> left and right spot lights 1800$


:thumbsup:
I'm sure you don't want to part out this setup, but if you come across another 133R (passenger side outer bracket), let me know!


----------



## 47bomb (Sep 20, 2012)

GALLO 59 said:


> good job bro, if it aint the 47 its this one youre putting it down with. on your rear end, you have the skirts on with spoke rims, are you still on your stock differential or is it shortened? and if its the og one, how much space do you have between the rim and the skirt?


its the stock diff. havnt really measured the space but theres enough room it wont rub


----------



## 47bomb (Sep 20, 2012)

47bomb said:


> its the stock diff. havnt really measured the space but theres enough room it wont rub


with the trim


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

yall make me a hater every time i get on this topic, i gots a 64, but....well it ain't a 59!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:finger:lol


----------



## 209ridin (Dec 30, 2007)

alot of nice cars in here


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

47bomb said:


> View attachment 637245
> almost done


Looking Good


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)




----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300898156952


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

GALLO 59 said:


>


That's horrible.


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

59JUNKIE said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300898156952


nice!!!


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

Wizzard said:


>


Nice shot


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

59JUNKIE said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300898156952


NICE, LOOKS LIKE IT HAS A H/T FRAME FROM MY PHONE...


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

also missing the factory reinforcemnts in trunk area, where inner wheel well attaches to drip rail...


jus sayin


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

GALLO 59 said:


>


What a fuckin piece of shit, :twak:


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)

Mesa Arizona 2013


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Sup 59 riders :wave:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 640366
> 
> Mesa Arizona 2013




This El Camino was nice..... :thumbsup:


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

Wizzard said:


>


Poster material right there!! 
It could almost be an oldschool ad from back then! .. Maybe black and white or paintbrush effect! Lol :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Sup everyone:wave:
Time to take the rides out for a spin. Remember to take pics and post them up Monday. Be safe and have fun...:thumbsup:


----------



## them st hopper86 (May 1, 2013)

Nice 59s


----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)

them st hopper86 said:


> Nice 59s


Ttt


----------



## chrisgride (Jun 16, 2010)

My bucket:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)




----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

vintage1976 said:


> Ttt




Nice....


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

chrisgride said:


> My bucket:




Nice......


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 642310
> View attachment 642311




Nice angle pic....


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)

http://youtu.be/0sZyw8HkJnA


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Bump


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 642310
> View attachment 642311


had a good time yesterday compa, it wasnt bad for a lil last minute cruise and kick back que no!!!


----------



## them st hopper86 (May 1, 2013)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 478897


nice very nice


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

chrisgride said:


> My bucket:


:wow:


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

59JUNKIE said:


> http://youtu.be/0sZyw8HkJnA


 makes me want to repaint mine


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

no joke said:


> had a good time yesterday compa, it wasnt bad for a lil last minute cruise and kick back que no!!!


it was koo loco... it would of been better if we could of pull that Bitch's hair...


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Nice angle pic....


:thumbsup:


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

13OZKAR said:


> it was koo loco... it would of been better if we could of pull that Bitch's hair...
> View attachment 642937


why dont we start a business together :roflmao:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

no joke said:


> why dont we start a business together :roflmao:


----------



## 47bomb (Sep 20, 2012)

next


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

47bomb said:


> View attachment 643527
> next





Where's it going now?


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> This El Camino was nice..... :thumbsup:


Sure was!! :thumbsup:
.. I just personally wasnt to fonnd of the nick-name ..


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

FoolishinVegas said:


> Sure was!! :thumbsup:
> .. I just personally wasnt to fonnd of the nick-name ..




I was parked next to it but never looked at name. What was it?


----------



## 47bomb (Sep 20, 2012)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Where's it going now?


Fresno Ca.


----------



## bengiXxer1000 (Jan 28, 2011)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)




----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

BigVics58 said:


> Nice shot


Thanks! Quality sucks though, cell phone-pic.


FoolishinVegas said:


> Poster material right there!!
> It could almost be an oldschool ad from back then! .. Maybe black and white or paintbrush effect! Lol :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


Yeah, it was a nice sunset.


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Bump


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)




----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Have a good weekend to all the 59 riders:wave:


----------



## Blue_moon69 (May 24, 2012)




----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Blue_moon69 said:


> View attachment 644844


Nice! I havent seen that color combo before.


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

I go to this place every year when the cherry trees are blossoming, always look good with a classic Chevy in front of them.


----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

I have a very nice pair of 12x60 Turnpike cruiser skirts if anyone needs a pair, pm me...


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Blue_moon69 said:


> View attachment 644844
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Classic


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Wizzard said:


> I go to this place every year when the cherry trees are blossoming, always look good with a classic Chevy in front of them.




Nice...


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

mrocha1964 said:


> View attachment 645468
> View attachment 645469
> View attachment 645470





Nice...


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

got some goodies yesturday


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

DUKECITYCLASSICS said:


> got some goodies yesturday






Nice... Lucky you...:thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

TTT for them 59's.....


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Weekends are too short. 
Need them to be longer to enjoy them more....


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

:h5:


angelisticsola5960 said:


> Nice... Lucky you...:thumbsup:


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

Wizzard said:


> I go to this place every year when the cherry trees are blossoming, always look good with a classic Chevy in front of them.


Very Nice


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

DUKECITYCLASSICS said:


> got some goodies yesturday


Nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

up for trade, my 64 an soul for a 59 vert! jk


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

npazzin said:


> up for trade, my 64 an soul for a 59 vert! jk







:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:



Good one....:thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

S.J convrt59 said:


> Nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:




Just cuz u got one huh? :biggrin:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

DUKECITYCLASSICS said:


> :h5:



:biggrin:


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

DUKECITYCLASSICS said:


> got some goodies yesturday


damn thats more like alot of goodies, good job very nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

GALLO 59 said:


>


PLEASE MOMMY, MAKE IT STOP!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Just bought this off my brother cant wait to finish it up


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

BADDDDDDDDDD ASSSSSSS LOWKO!!!

:worship:


tpimuncie said:


> Just bought this off my brother cant wait to finish it up


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Nice...





S.J convrt59 said:


> Very Nice


Thanks guys!


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

DUKECITYCLASSICS said:


> got some goodies yesturday


Wow! What a score!:thumbsup:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

tpimuncie said:


> Just bought this off my brother cant wait to finish it up


Beautiful! Clean looking 59!


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Does anyone know where I can find the rubber that goes between cruiser skirts and the body of the car?


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:nice!!!!


tpimuncie said:


> Just bought this off my brother cant wait to finish it up


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

tpimuncie said:


> Just bought this off my brother cant wait to finish it up




Congratulations. Looks nice already..


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

Congrats on the buy Homie, Can wait to see her all done.


tpimuncie said:


> Just bought this off my brother cant wait to finish it up


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

Wizzard said:


> Does anyone know where I can find the rubber that goes between cruiser skirts and the body of the car?


There is a Guy on ebay that sells that rubber....


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

THE PETE-STA said:


> There is a Guy on ebay that sells that rubber....


:thumbsup: Got it, thanks Pete!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

EXCANDALOW said:


> BADDDDDDDDDD ASSSSSSS LOWKO!!!
> 
> :worship:


:thumbsup:


Wizzard said:


> Beautiful! Clean looking 59!


Gracias big homie 


DUKECITYCLASSICS said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:nice!!!!





angelisticsola5960 said:


> Congratulations. Looks nice already..


Gracias, yeah we worked on it for a couple summers to get it looking cool


TKeeby79 said:


> Congrats on the buy Homie, Can wait to see her all done.


 Me too homie!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

I have some nue vues redone for it but need new glass and bulbs where do I get them?


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

TTT


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

tpimuncie said:


> I have some nue vues redone for it but need new glass and bulbs where do I get them?



Glass? Windows? Car Shop... What exactly u need?


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Already looking forward to the weekend....hno:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Glass? Windows? Car Shop... What exactly u need?











Mirrors and new bulbs for nuvues


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

no joke said:


> damn thats more like alot of goodies, good job very nice :thumbsup:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

tpimuncie said:


> I have some nue vues redone for it but need new glass and bulbs where do I get them?


TAKE THE OLD MIRRORS DOWN TO ANY GLASS SHOP AND THEY WILL CUT THEM OUT FOR YOU USING YOUR OLD MIRROR AS A TEMPLATE...


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

THE PETE-STA said:


> TAKE THE OLD MIRRORS DOWN TO ANY GLASS SHOP AND THEY WILL CUT THEM OUT FOR YOU USING YOUR OLD MIRROR AS A TEMPLATE...


Oh ok thank you homie


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Already looking forward to the weekend....hno:


Nice Shop... :nicoderm:


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 646655


one day.......:run:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

just wanted to stop in an say I HATE ALL YOU MUTHER FUKERS WITH 59'S!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! J/K ill get me one some day :biggrin:


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

Nice pick up Homie! Can't wait to see your build. 


DUKECITYCLASSICS said:


>


----------



## 47bomb (Sep 20, 2012)

DUKECITYCLASSICS said:


>


For sale?


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

not yet unless its an offer I cant refuse


47bomb said:


> For sale?


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

S.J convrt59 said:


> Nice Shop... :nicoderm:






Lol.. Mamon...


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Barba said:


> one day.......:run:





Ur almost there homie...:thumbsup:


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Ur almost there homie...:thumbsup:


JUST A PIPE DREAM.......ONE DAY...


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

npazzin said:


> just wanted to stop in an say I HATE ALL YOU MUTHER FUKERS WITH 59'S!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! J/K ill get me one some day :biggrin:





:roflmao: :roflmao: Good luck...


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Barba said:


> JUST A PIPE DREAM.......ONE DAY...




It was good talking to u today carnal....


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

DUKECITYCLASSICS said:


>




I want it.


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)




----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

TTT!!!


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Lol.. Mamon...


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> I want it.


:wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

these are for sale


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

DUKECITYCLASSICS said:


> these are for sale





Y u teasing us?


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

tpimuncie said:


> Just bought this off my brother cant wait to finish it up



NICE.. all the hard work is done!!


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Have a good weekend everyone :wave:


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

im trying not to lol


angelisticsola5960 said:


> Y u teasing us?


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

CUANTO POR EL ROJO?



DUKECITYCLASSICS said:


> these are for sale


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

graham said:


> NICE.. all the hard work is done!!


Yup!


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

frame off 20 obo


EXCANDALOW said:


> CUANTO POR EL ROJO?


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

EXCANDALOW said:


> CUANTO POR EL ROJO?


PELOTERO!


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## low81regal (Apr 19, 2009)

Any pics or vids of 59 3 wheeling


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

DUKECITYCLASSICS said:


>


EXPENSIVE SNOW SHOES


----------



## low81regal (Apr 19, 2009)

Any pics or video of 59 three wheeling


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

did you guys see mecum auto auctions this weekend? an all options 348 58 convertible sold for $66,000




























but a 59 HARDTOP with the same options, 348 and no bumper kit sold for $117,500


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)

GALLO 59 said:


> did you guys see mecum auto auctions this weekend? an all options 348 58 convertible sold for $66,000
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)

quick question for any of the OG 59 rag owners

was wondering if 59 rags came with the door rub plates or not? have heard conflicting info so feel free to chime in on this one

thanks :h5:


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## 47bomb (Sep 20, 2012)

Damn homie u hit the motherload


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

DUKECITYCLASSICS said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## chrisgride (Jun 16, 2010)

Another pic of my bucket:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

vintage1976 said:


> quick question for any of the OG 59 rag owners
> 
> was wondering if 59 rags came with the door rub plates or not? have heard conflicting info so feel free to chime in on this one
> 
> thanks :h5:


 i have never seen any, and i have had 12 `59 rags , and cut up a few more, and never have seen them.
BUT I have never cut, or owned a CANADIAN 59 ragtop before, 
now i have heard that those cars had a few things that the us version did not. rub plates might be one of them?


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

GALLO 59 said:


> did you guys see mecum auto auctions this weekend? an all options 348 58 convertible sold for $66,000
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wow...


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

DUKECITYCLASSICS said:


>




Still waiting on my pics teaser... :biggrin:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

chrisgride said:


> Another pic of my bucket:







Nice....


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

DUKECITYCLASSICS said:


>


NICE. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

T.T.T for 59's


----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)

MR.59 said:


> i have never seen any, and i have had 12 `59 rags , and cut up a few more, and never have seen them.
> BUT I have never cut, or owned a CANADIAN 59 ragtop before,
> now i have heard that those cars had a few things that the us version did not. rub plates might be one of them?


Thanks for the reply , much appreciated


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

DUKECITYCLASSICS said:


>


VERY NICE.....


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

DUKECITYCLASSICS said:


>


damn! Any more of this one?


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

DUKECITYCLASSICS said:


>


Badass New Mexico Galles Chevrolet plate.

TTT for ABQ, my former home.


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

low81regal said:


> Any pics or vids of 59 3 wheeling


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

TTT


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

DUKECITYCLASSICS said:


>



BAAADDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD AAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!:worship:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

EXCANDALOW said:


> BAAADDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD AAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!:worship:


 X59!


----------



## california_valley (May 24, 2013)

*Martin 1935-2013, thanks dad!*

*This was my fathers car a 1959 Impala Convertible red and white tri power 348 ( with 3 two's) He owned it from 1961-1963. He raced the car in Gilroy, CA and Morgan Hill, CA and won every race. He gave the car to his brother in 1964 and its gone. This was my father in front of the impala he passed away 1 month ago and he is the reason I will always have an appreciation for classic cars. He had such a will to live. Since 1999 he endured 12 strokes, 2 heart attacks, brain hemorrhage, colon cancer, prostate cancer, pneumonia. He always wanted to mow the lawn with one arm while limping and washed the dishes with the use of one hand. He said this was his therapy to keep moving forward. I played 6 yrs of little league and he never missed a game or practice and I always had a ride. He worked for the same company for 40 yrs in San Jose at a preserves company making jams, peanut butter, ketchup, mustard, Jelly, taco sauce, syrup etc. If you consumed these products in the 60's-90's theres a good chance your family purchased it at major supermarkets or fast food restauraunts his company suppied. If this world had more fathers like him there wouldn't be problems in this world. Thanks Dad *


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

california_valley said:


> *This was my fathers car a 1959 Impala Convertible red and white tri power 348 ( with 3 two's) He owned it from 1961-1963. He raced the car in Gilroy, CA and Morgan Hill, CA and won every race. He gave the car to his brother in 1964 and its gone. This was my father in front of the impala he passed away 1 month ago and he is the reason I will always have an appreciation for classic cars. He had such a will to live. Since 1999 he endured 12 strokes, 2 heart attacks, brain hemorrhage, colon cancer, prostate cancer, pneumonia. He always wanted to mow the lawn with one arm while limping and washed the dishes with the use of one hand. He said this was his therapy to keep moving forward. I played 6 yrs of little league and he never missed a game or practice and I always had a ride. He worked for the same company for 40 yrs in San Jose at a preserves company making jams, peanut butter, ketchup, mustard, Jelly, taco sauce, syrup etc. If you consumed these products in the 60's-90's theres a good chance they purchased it at major supermarkets his company suppied. If this world had more fathers like him there wouldn't be problems in this world. Thanks Dad *






Sounds like u had a great father:thumbsup:


----------



## SWELL PASO TEXAS (Oct 3, 2009)

uffin::thumbsup::biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Sounds like u had a great father:thumbsup:


X59


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

california_valley said:


> *This was my fathers car a 1959 Impala Convertible red and white tri power 348 ( with 3 two's) He owned it from 1961-1963. He raced the car in Gilroy, CA and Morgan Hill, CA and won every race. He gave the car to his brother in 1964 and its gone. This was my father in front of the impala he passed away 1 month ago and he is the reason I will always have an appreciation for classic cars. He had such a will to live. Since 1999 he endured 12 strokes, 2 heart attacks, brain hemorrhage, colon cancer, prostate cancer, pneumonia. He always wanted to mow the lawn with one arm while limping and washed the dishes with the use of one hand. He said this was his therapy to keep moving forward. I played 6 yrs of little league and he never missed a game or practice and I always had a ride. He worked for the same company for 40 yrs in San Jose at a preserves company making jams, peanut butter, ketchup, mustard, Jelly, taco sauce, syrup etc. If you consumed these products in the 60's-90's theres a good chance your family purchased it at major supermarkets or fast food restauraunts his company suppied. If this world had more fathers like him there wouldn't be problems in this world. Thanks Dad *



:angel: RIP to a Great Dad!!!


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

california_valley said:


> *This was my fathers car a 1959 Impala Convertible red and white tri power 348 ( with 3 two's) He owned it from 1961-1963. He raced the car in Gilroy, CA and Morgan Hill, CA and won every race. He gave the car to his brother in 1964 and its gone. This was my father in front of the impala he passed away 1 month ago and he is the reason I will always have an appreciation for classic cars. He had such a will to live. Since 1999 he endured 12 strokes, 2 heart attacks, brain hemorrhage, colon cancer, prostate cancer, pneumonia. He always wanted to mow the lawn with one arm while limping and washed the dishes with the use of one hand. He said this was his therapy to keep moving forward. I played 6 yrs of little league and he never missed a game or practice and I always had a ride. He worked for the same company for 40 yrs in San Jose at a preserves company making jams, peanut butter, ketchup, mustard, Jelly, taco sauce, syrup etc. If you consumed these products in the 60's-90's theres a good chance your family purchased it at major supermarkets or fast food restauraunts his company suppied. If this world had more fathers like him there wouldn't be problems in this world. Thanks Dad *


:thumbsup:


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

:angel::h5:


----------



## rolling deep (Jul 1, 2007)

Sorry about your Dad.


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

california_valley said:


> *This was my fathers car a 1959 Impala Convertible red and white tri power 348 ( with 3 two's) He owned it from 1961-1963. He raced the car in Gilroy, CA and Morgan Hill, CA and won every race. He gave the car to his brother in 1964 and its gone. This was my father in front of the impala he passed away 1 month ago and he is the reason I will always have an appreciation for classic cars. He had such a will to live. Since 1999 he endured 12 strokes, 2 heart attacks, brain hemorrhage, colon cancer, prostate cancer, pneumonia. He always wanted to mow the lawn with one arm while limping and washed the dishes with the use of one hand. He said this was his therapy to keep moving forward. I played 6 yrs of little league and he never missed a game or practice and I always had a ride. He worked for the same company for 40 yrs in San Jose at a preserves company making jams, peanut butter, ketchup, mustard, Jelly, taco sauce, syrup etc. If you consumed these products in the 60's-90's theres a good chance your family purchased it at major supermarkets or fast food restauraunts his company suppied. If this world had more fathers like him there wouldn't be problems in this world. Thanks Dad *


Thanks for sharing, keep the memory of your pop alive!
By chance, do u have the vin # to it? You can pay a small fee at the dmv for a trace of the impala. It b cool if you can find it and buy it back, lets just hope it didnt get crushed or shipped to Japan..... Maybe....just maybe.


----------



## MR.IMP (Jul 22, 2005)

california_valley said:


> *This was my fathers car a 1959 Impala Convertible red and white tri power 348 ( with 3 two's) He owned it from 1961-1963. He raced the car in Gilroy, CA and Morgan Hill, CA and won every race. He gave the car to his brother in 1964 and its gone. This was my father in front of the impala he passed away 1 month ago and he is the reason I will always have an appreciation for classic cars. He had such a will to live. Since 1999 he endured 12 strokes, 2 heart attacks, brain hemorrhage, colon cancer, prostate cancer, pneumonia. He always wanted to mow the lawn with one arm while limping and washed the dishes with the use of one hand. He said this was his therapy to keep moving forward. I played 6 yrs of little league and he never missed a game or practice and I always had a ride. He worked for the same company for 40 yrs in San Jose at a preserves company making jams, peanut butter, ketchup, mustard, Jelly, taco sauce, syrup etc. If you consumed these products in the 60's-90's theres a good chance your family purchased it at major supermarkets or fast food restauraunts his company suppied. If this world had more fathers like him there wouldn't be problems in this world. Thanks Dad *


I hear you homie, any chance I get I go see my pops. He too is the reason I love these old cars so much.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

GALLO 59 said:


> did you guys see mecum auto auctions this weekend? an all options 348 58 convertible sold for $66,000
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it was the fins:thumbsup:


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

full power car 348 tripower 35000$$$$$$ lmk 5058180147


----------



## chrisgride (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

chrisgride said:


>


Lol


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

california_valley said:


> *This was my fathers car a 1959 Impala Convertible red and white tri power 348 ( with 3 two's) He owned it from 1961-1963. He raced the car in Gilroy, CA and Morgan Hill, CA and won every race. He gave the car to his brother in 1964 and its gone. This was my father in front of the impala he passed away 1 month ago and he is the reason I will always have an appreciation for classic cars. He had such a will to live. Since 1999 he endured 12 strokes, 2 heart attacks, brain hemorrhage, colon cancer, prostate cancer, pneumonia. He always wanted to mow the lawn with one arm while limping and washed the dishes with the use of one hand. He said this was his therapy to keep moving forward. I played 6 yrs of little league and he never missed a game or practice and I always had a ride. He worked for the same company for 40 yrs in San Jose at a preserves company making jams, peanut butter, ketchup, mustard, Jelly, taco sauce, syrup etc. If you consumed these products in the 60's-90's theres a good chance your family purchased it at major supermarkets or fast food restauraunts his company suppied. If this world had more fathers like him there wouldn't be problems in this world. Thanks Dad *


 great story. :thumbsup: Rest In Peace to your Dad :angel:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

california_valley said:


> *This was my fathers car a 1959 Impala Convertible red and white tri power 348 ( with 3 two's) He owned it from 1961-1963. He raced the car in Gilroy, CA and Morgan Hill, CA and won every race. He gave the car to his brother in 1964 and its gone. This was my father in front of the impala he passed away 1 month ago and he is the reason I will always have an appreciation for classic cars. He had such a will to live. Since 1999 he endured 12 strokes, 2 heart attacks, brain hemorrhage, colon cancer, prostate cancer, pneumonia. He always wanted to mow the lawn with one arm while limping and washed the dishes with the use of one hand. He said this was his therapy to keep moving forward. I played 6 yrs of little league and he never missed a game or practice and I always had a ride. He worked for the same company for 40 yrs in San Jose at a preserves company making jams, peanut butter, ketchup, mustard, Jelly, taco sauce, syrup etc. If you consumed these products in the 60's-90's theres a good chance your family purchased it at major supermarkets or fast food restauraunts his company suppied. If this world had more fathers like him there wouldn't be problems in this world. Thanks Dad *


Thats a real role model. May he RIP. 
Really nice car too.


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

have 2 of these nos in the box


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Damn!


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

DUKECITYCLASSICS said:


>





DUKECITYCLASSICS said:


>





DUKECITYCLASSICS said:


>


all good stuff right here :h5:


----------



## MYERS60 (Jan 29, 2010)

HOW MUCH FOR THE CONT. KIT!


----------



## 1964rag (Dec 13, 2010)

www.superiorscarclub.com


----------



## california_valley (May 24, 2013)

*59 El Camino for sale*

I know this is not a impala but I am selling a California 59 El Camino if anyone is interested for $4500


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

DUKECITYCLASSICS said:


>


how much are those emergnecy flasher things worth???


----------



## california_valley (May 24, 2013)

trophy parts, lucky guy


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

DUKECITYCLASSICS said:


>


Thats some nice stuff!


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

california_valley said:


> I know this is not a impala but I am selling a California 59 El Camino if anyone is interested for $4500


Nice car!


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)

Hope this Helps Walter.


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Hardtop6459 (Aug 13, 2011)

Gotta get me another one


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

DUKECITYCLASSICS said:


> have 2 of these nos in the box


.. How does it work?!! you can open ur trunk on the 59 from the driver seat? does it work with the continental kit?


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

DUKECITYCLASSICS said:


>


How much for the autronic eye and cruise control?!!?


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

IIMPALAA said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Bump


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

T.T.T for 59's


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

TTMFT!!!!


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

cruise control sold and speed minder


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)




----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)




----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

angelisticsola5960 said:


>


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)




----------



## del barrio (Aug 29, 2007)

slammed!


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

The queen and king:worship:


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

^^^ Best Impala rear end hands down


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 655798


badass picture:thumbsup: my personal favorite year


----------



## MYERS60 (Jan 29, 2010)

OH---DAMN....


DUKECITYCLASSICS said:


> The queen and king:worship:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

leg46y said:


> View attachment 655086



That looks gangstah!!!!! Is that Classic Lowriders?? :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 655798




Bad ass!!!!!


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Have a good weekend everyone. I'm already starting mine :wave:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> That looks gangstah!!!!! Is that Classic Lowriders?? :thumbsup: :h5:


Sup Angel, yeah that's us here in Salt Lake City


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Have a good weekend everyone. I'm already starting mine :wave:


:nicoderm: inglewoooooooood


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

locorider said:


> Sup Angel, yeah that's us here in Salt Lake City




I knew it. There Immaculate. Hope PeteSta doesn't sue me for saying that. Lol.


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

locorider said:


>




Beautiful. :worship:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

westcoastlowrider said:


> :nicoderm: inglewoooooooood




Yes sir. Chevron on corner of Century and La Cienega. Couple of blocks down from my pad. :biggrin:


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 655798
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Hell ya I'm an assman too hahaha


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

got skirts


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Have a good weekend everyone. I'm already starting mine :wave:


:thumbsup:


----------



## 1sick2kacr (May 17, 2010)

Some bad ass whips in these pics.....can't wait to pick mine up in two weeks.


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

california_valley said:


> *This was my fathers car a 1959 Impala Convertible red and white tri power 348 ( with 3 two's) He owned it from 1961-1963. He raced the car in Gilroy, CA and Morgan Hill, CA and won every race. He gave the car to his brother in 1964 and its gone. This was my father in front of the impala he passed away 1 month ago and he is the reason I will always have an appreciation for classic cars. He had such a will to live. Since 1999 he endured 12 strokes, 2 heart attacks, brain hemorrhage, colon cancer, prostate cancer, pneumonia. He always wanted to mow the lawn with one arm while limping and washed the dishes with the use of one hand. He said this was his therapy to keep moving forward. I played 6 yrs of little league and he never missed a game or practice and I always had a ride. He worked for the same company for 40 yrs in San Jose at a preserves company making jams, peanut butter, ketchup, mustard, Jelly, taco sauce, syrup etc. If you consumed these products in the 60's-90's theres a good chance your family purchased it at major supermarkets or fast food restauraunts his company suppied. If this world had more fathers like him there wouldn't be problems in this world. Thanks Dad *


Thank you for sharing that! . . U must be so greatful to have had such an inspiring person in your life! :thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

california_valley said:


> *This was my fathers car a 1959 Impala Convertible red and white tri power 348 ( with 3 two's) He owned it from 1961-1963. He raced the car in Gilroy, CA and Morgan Hill, CA and won every race. He gave the car to his brother in 1964 and its gone. This was my father in front of the impala he passed away 1 month ago and he is the reason I will always have an appreciation for classic cars. He had such a will to live. Since 1999 he endured 12 strokes, 2 heart attacks, brain hemorrhage, colon cancer, prostate cancer, pneumonia. He always wanted to mow the lawn with one arm while limping and washed the dishes with the use of one hand. He said this was his therapy to keep moving forward. I played 6 yrs of little league and he never missed a game or practice and I always had a ride. He worked for the same company for 40 yrs in San Jose at a preserves company making jams, peanut butter, ketchup, mustard, Jelly, taco sauce, syrup etc. If you consumed these products in the 60's-90's theres a good chance your family purchased it at major supermarkets or fast food restauraunts his company suppied. If this world had more fathers like him there wouldn't be problems in this world. Thanks Dad *


:angel:RIP TO YOUR FATHER. WE ALL OWE A LOT TO OUR POPS!! I LOST MINE A YEAR AND A HALF AGO AND NOT A DAY GOES BY I DONT THINK OF HIM. CHERISH THE MEMORIES HE GAVE YOU AND PASS THAT LOVE ON TO YOUR KIDS THE WAY HE DID TO YOU!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## bengiXxer1000 (Jan 28, 2011)

locorider said:


>


Beautiful picture homie!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

It doesnt get better than this right here, 58 and 59 Rags! Lucky Man..


locorider said:


>


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

the homie dream on got a picture of mine this last sunday


----------



## mcm64 (Jan 30, 2011)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 657718


Beautiful is that factory frost blue


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 657718


:fool2:


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)

no joke said:


> View attachment 657788
> 
> 
> the homie dream on got a picture of mine this last sunday


:thumbsup:


----------



## AMERICA'S GANGSTER (Oct 10, 2012)




----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

any buddy need these


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 657718





no joke said:


> View attachment 657788
> 
> 
> the homie dream on got a picture of mine this last sunday







Beautiful!!!!!


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

DUKECITYCLASSICS said:


> any buddy need these





Simon I'll take them. :biggrin:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## A&R (Oct 5, 2011)

our new project


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

uffin:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

A&R said:


> our new project
> View attachment 659132


I GOT A LOTS OF 59 PARTS IF YOU NEED THEM, ALL DRY CALIF STUFF TOO


----------



## Frosty (Jun 28, 2005)

no joke said:


> View attachment 657788
> 
> 
> the homie dream on got a picture of mine this last sunday




Super Bad Ass!!! :biggrin::thumbsup:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

no joke said:


> View attachment 657788
> 
> 
> the homie dream on got a picture of mine this last sunday


I see you put wires on it, looking real sharp!


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Found this pic in another topic.


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

Frosty said:


> Super Bad Ass!!! :biggrin::thumbsup:


thanks my boy, cant wait for both of us to ride together



Wizzard said:


> I see you put wires on it, looking real sharp!


ya i got a set of the new 520s so i threw them on some new Daytons to see how they drove, i was happy


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

no joke said:


> thanks my boy, cant wait for both of us to ride together
> 
> 
> 
> ya i got a set of the new 520s so i threw them on some new Daytons to see how they drove, i was happy


THEM NEW 5.20`S ARE THE SHIT!!!


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

no joke said:


> ya i got a set of the new 520s so i threw them on some new Daytons to see how they drove, i was happy


Nice. Daytons and 520´s on a 59 rag.:thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Bump


----------



## A&R (Oct 5, 2011)

MR.59 said:


> I GOT A LOTS OF 59 PARTS IF YOU NEED THEM, ALL DRY CALIF STUFF TOO


sounds good when i ready to work on the body ill let u know if i need some kind of trim i might need front spears that go on the fenders:thumbsup:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

no joke said:


> View attachment 657788
> 
> 
> the homie dream on got a picture of mine this last sunday


donk hahaah hater


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

kandychromegsxr said:


> donk hahaah hater


:roflmao:i lowered it this weekend, but am going to try and keep comments to myself!!!! ok i cant atleast i could drive mine :rofl:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

59 bench seat no trim. Off a Buick, no rust
$250
Can deliver to Vegas/SoCal


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

GOT A 6 WAY POWER SEAT TO SELL
SOLD


----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)

New 59 rag


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

mrocha1964 said:


> View attachment 662539
> View attachment 662540
> View attachment 662542
> 
> ...


nice rag homie you did good, solid og LA car, that last picture is badass to with the 3 59 rags:thumbsup:


----------



## 1sick2kacr (May 17, 2010)

Saved from Canada.


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

no joke said:


> View attachment 657788
> 
> 
> the homie dream on got a picture of mine this last sunday



thats what I'm talking about!!


----------



## 1sick2kacr (May 17, 2010)

graham said:


> thats what I'm talking about!!


I'm hella excited to tear into it, but I gotta finish my two other cars first.


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Bump


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

:worship:59vert!


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

NOS 1959-60 front and rear green contour mats.
part # 987972 / 987978

VERY nice condition. some small dry cracking on the back. Not noticeable from the front (doesn't go thru)
original boxes.
VERY RARE

asking 1200$


I take paypal


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

graham said:


> View attachment 663368
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that`s great price on a rare color!


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

graham said:


> View attachment 663368
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for the complement on my 59!!! here you go again with some more rare NOS goodies, find me some door edge guards for my 61


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

no joke said:


> thanks for the complement on my 59!!! here you go again with some more rare NOS goodies, find me some door edge guards for my 61



Whatup Ary!
I know I have some for sure.. just not sure how many sets. I need one set for my 62.
are you taking your rag to the Torres show?


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

graham said:


> View attachment 663368
> 
> 
> 
> ...




get em in time for the Torres show and cover up that naked carpet!


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Bump


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

mrocha1964 said:


> View attachment 662539
> View attachment 662540
> View attachment 662542
> 
> ...


Nice rag (s)!:thumbsup:


----------



## A&R (Oct 5, 2011)

DUKECITYCLASSICS said:


>


whay year are those bumper guards on this 59


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)

A&R said:


> whay year are those bumper guards on this 59


1960 impala


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

graham said:


> Whatup Ary!
> I know I have some for sure.. just not sure how many sets. I need one set for my 62.
> are you taking your rag to the Torres show?


 no it wont be ready but should for vegas, let me know


----------



## Frosty (Jun 28, 2005)

graham said:


> View attachment 663368
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very nice!! If these were one piece mats in this color, I would be all over them


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

Frosty said:


> Very nice!! If these were one piece mats in this color, I would be all over them



I hear ya Frosty. good luck on finding them... you know how rare they are!!


----------



## A&R (Oct 5, 2011)

59JUNKIE said:


> 1960 impala


 thanx :thumbsup:


----------



## Frosty (Jun 28, 2005)

graham said:


> I hear ya Frosty. good luck on finding them... you know how rare they are!!



Yes they are!! Very hard to get in any condition


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Frosty said:


> Very nice!! If these were one piece mats in this color, I would be all over them


sold a set with a 1 piece front for 1800.00 fast!


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

graham said:


> View attachment 663368
> 
> 
> 
> ...




SOLD SOLD SOLD


----------



## Frosty (Jun 28, 2005)

MR.59 said:


> sold a set with a 1 piece front for 1800.00 fast!


Let me know if you ever come accross another front one piece. I won't hesitate for a second! Been searching for a while. Already have two NOS sets of the front and rear contour graham has just sold.


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

Frosty said:


> Let me know if you ever come accross another front one piece. I won't hesitate for a second! Been searching for a while. Already have two NOS sets of the front and rear contour graham has just sold.


 you baller!!!!


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

no joke said:


> no it wont be ready but should for vegas, let me know


62 rag tambien !! si ere no joke!!!


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

EXCANDALOW said:


> 62 rag tambien !! si ere no joke!!!


  no el tiene un 62 pero es hardtop, yo quiero para me 61 rag, lo estoy restaurando todo


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

no joke said:


> no el tiene un 62 pero es hardtop, yo quiero para me 61 rag, lo estoy restaurando todo


tengo uno so me acuerdo que lado !!


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

Frosty said:


> Let me know if you ever come accross another front one piece. I won't hesitate for a second! Been searching for a while. Already have two NOS sets of the front and rear contour graham has just sold.




that's only complete set I've ever had. I have a bunch of NOS rears but never with matching fronts. If I get more I will post em up.


----------



## AllOrNothing (Dec 29, 2012)

i got a 58 ht i trade you


----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)




----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 666782


 I love the og spotlights:thumbsup:


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

EXCANDALOW said:


>


Which one u selling me when I'm ready!!? :biggrin:


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## 47bomb (Sep 20, 2012)

Bad assssssss!!!!!!!!!


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

DUKECITYCLASSICS said:


>


Nice!!!


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

59 speaker grilles $200 ea


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

Any more?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

I like how the license plate match the car


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 666782


Damn it that's soo clean


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

My project


----------



## MYERS60 (Jan 29, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CCC925 (Jun 18, 2010)

tpimuncie said:


> My project


Se Mira bad ass


----------



## califas (Jul 10, 2008)

mrocha1964 said:


> View attachment 645468
> View attachment 645469
> View attachment 645470


One bad ass 59


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

tpimuncie said:


> My project


badd assss!!!!lowko!!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Gracias, looks better with skirts painted 








Gotta finish cruisers for it


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

tpimuncie said:


> Gracias, looks better with skirts painted
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:worship::worship:..


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

Barba said:


>


:worship::worship: ..


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

For sale pm me for prices


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

EL JARDINERO....ON DEEZ AND FIVE 20EEZuffin:


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

:worship:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

Barba said:


> EL JARDINERO....ON DEEZ AND FIVE 20EEZuffin:


:nicoderm:


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)

Barba said:


> EL JARDINERO....ON DEEZ AND FIVE 20EEZuffin:


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

Vintage Valadez said:


> :worship:


GRACIAS,,,CARNALITO


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

59JUNKIE said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


WHATS UP ...YOU COMING TO THE NEXT MEETING.......:sprint:


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:nice


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

tpimuncie said:


> My project


So nice I hope I'm this far come next year


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

Barba said:


> EL JARDINERO....ON DEEZ AND FIVE 20EEZuffin:



:thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Barba said:


> EL JARDINERO....ON DEEZ AND FIVE 20EEZuffin:




Ya mero Jose.. :thumbsup:


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)

Barba said:


> WHATS UP ...YOU COMING TO THE NEXT MEETING.......:sprint:


 lol... sure I'll come over and drink some beer with you.:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## harbor area 64 rag (Mar 22, 2009)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 666782




this ride is CHIN-fucken-GON.:thumbsup:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

bet its a bitch to drive with 520s, much less no steering wheel!!! lol but still a bad mofo!


Barba said:


> EL JARDINERO....ON DEEZ AND FIVE 20EEZuffin:


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

harbor area 64 rag said:


> this ride is CHIN-fucken-GON.:thumbsup:


GRACIAS HOMIE......


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

npazzin said:


> bet its a bitch to drive with 520s, much less no steering wheel!!! lol but still a bad mofo!


ITS A GREEN VEHICLE....REMOTE CONTROL .....JAJAJAJA


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

so does it run on used cooking oil too? LOL


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

59JUNKIE said:


> lol... sure I'll come over and drink some beer with you.:roflmao::roflmao:


ALL WAYS..... WELCOME


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Barba said:


> EL JARDINERO....ON DEEZ AND FIVE 20EEZuffin:


BADASS


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

Barba said:


> EL JARDINERO....ON DEEZ AND FIVE 20EEZuffin:


QUE CHULADA DE RANFLA!!
:worship:


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

npazzin said:


> so does it run on used cooking oil too? LOL


it does....jajajaja


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

EXCANDALOW said:


> QUE CHULADA DE RANFLA!!
> :worship:


GRACIAS CARNAL


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

EXCANDALOW said:


> QUE CHULADA DE RANFLA!!
> :worship:


:h5:


----------



## RAG 6T1 (Aug 18, 2008)

EL KOLORADO said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

:thumbsup:


59JUNKIE said:


> lol... sure I'll come over and drink some beer with you.:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

EL KOLORADO said:


>


JUST PLAINLY ......HARD AS HELL!!!!!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

Barba said:


> :h5:


cuando se grande quiero ser como BARBA!!


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

for sale 1300 super clean


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

Barba said:


> EL JARDINERO....ON DEEZ AND FIVE 20EEZuffin:


She came out very nice! Congrats...


----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

EL KOLORADO said:


>


:worship:


----------



## sgtwolfhound (Jul 27, 2007)

Unreal, that is bad ass brother!!!!! More pics.


----------



## sgtwolfhound (Jul 27, 2007)

[QUnreal, that is bad ass brother!!!!! More pics.​
UOTE=EL KOLORADO;16786819][/QUOTE]


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

EL KOLORADO said:


>


DAMN LOVE THE LOOK, LAID OUT! OH YEAH, THEM CHROME CHI-CHI`S!!!:h5:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

DID YOU GUYS SAY THAT THE 2 DR POST CARS TRUNK WAS TO SHORT FOR A 2 DR BUBBLE TOP?


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)

My Pic LA Super show 2013


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

64 CRAWLING said:


> DID YOU GUYS SAY THAT THE 2 DR POST CARS TRUNK WAS TO SHORT FOR A 2 DR BUBBLE TOP?


YUP, SAME AS A VERT
2 DOOR HARDTOP LID, IS A 2 DOR HARDTOP TRUNK LID ONLY.
MAN,,I USED TO PASS THEM UP AT SWAPMEETS FOR 150.00 ALL DAY, ONLY HAD I KNOW YOU WOULD HAVE NEEDED 1. I WOULD HAVE SAVED ONE FOR YOU.
I STILL DON`T SEE ANY EVEN TODAY


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

DAMN MAN ITS KILLING ME BRO, I LOCATED 2 BUT THEY WOULD NOT SHIP IT TO ME, IM WAS THINKING COULD I JUST CUT THE WHOLE BACK SIDE OF THE LIDOFF AND RE WORK IT ON MINE?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

OK MY OTHER QUESTION SO IF THE TRUNK OF A 2 DOOR POST CAR WONT FIT A 2 DOOR BUBBLE TOP WOULD THE FULL QUARTER/WING SECTION FIT A 2 DOOR BUBBLE TOP??? CAN SOME 1 TELL ME?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

64 CRAWLING said:


> OK MY OTHER QUESTION SO IF THE TRUNK OF A 2 DOOR POST CAR WONT FIT A 2 DOOR BUBBLE TOP WOULD THE FULL QUARTER/WING SECTION FIT A 2 DOOR BUBBLE TOP??? CAN SOME 1 TELL ME?


ARE YOUR ASKING,,,,,, WILL A 2 DOOR POST CAR DECKLID FIT YOUR2 DOOR HARDTOP?

THE ANSWER IN NO,,,,,,,,,THE ROOFLINE ON A 2 DOOR POST CAR, GOES WAY BACK TOWARDS THE REAR OF THE CAR
THE 2 DOOR HARDTOP DECKLID ONLY FITS, ANOTHER 2 DOOR HARDTOP


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

64 CRAWLING said:


> DAMN MAN ITS KILLING ME BRO, I LOCATED 2 BUT THEY WOULD NOT SHIP IT TO ME, IM WAS THINKING COULD I JUST CUT THE WHOLE BACK SIDE OF THE LIDOFF AND RE WORK IT ON MINE?


HOW BAD IS YOUR LID?
POST UP A PIC, I`LL LET YOU KNOW IF IT CAN BE FIXED OR NOT


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

OK WILL TRY TO GET PC BUT WHAT ABOUT THE BISCAYNE FULL QUARTERS WILL THEY FIT OR IS THE TOP WING PART WONT WORK BECAUSE OF THE DIFFERANCE IN THE TRUNK


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

HERES A PARTS CAR I WANT TO GET FOR THE QUARTERS / TAIL PAN SECTION. MY DRIVER REAR QUARTER IS SHOT,THIS WOULD BE PERFECT


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

it`s faster if you pm me if you want faster answer
the 1/4`s will fit, if they are the size your car needs, the decklid is the same as a convert.
but remember if you need a full 1/4 for your HARDTOP the area around the side window is different.
i was looking for a picture of your hardtop decklid to see how or if it can be repaired.
pm me this info so you won`t have to wait


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

OK I GOT YOU THANKS MR.59


----------



## mrgus408 (May 1, 2012)




----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)

mrgus408 said:


> View attachment 671959
> View attachment 671960


That's nice. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## CRAZYELCO_619 (Mar 14, 2012)




----------



## CRAZYELCO_619 (Mar 14, 2012)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

If any one is interested I have about 50 of these window stickers asking $3.50 EA. Or 2 for $5.00 I take pay pal add $1 Shipping ... I will ship out side the USA Also u pay shipping give me a call 8054095330 or email [email protected]


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

:run:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

DOES THE BISCAYN FRAME FIT A BUBBLE TOP??


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

Barba said:


> :run:


Can't wait for u to bust out! Looks good Jose!


----------



## chrisgride (Jun 16, 2010)

Quick question for you guys, what is this knob to the bottom right of my glove box?


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

chrisgride said:


> Quick question for you guys, what is this knob to the bottom right of my glove box?


OPEN AND CLOSE PASSENGER SIDE AIR VENT...


----------



## chrisgride (Jun 16, 2010)

THE PETE-STA said:


> OPEN AND CLOSE PASSENGER SIDE AIR VENT...


Good to know! Thanks for the info.


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Bump


----------



## Rico63 (Aug 22, 2011)




----------



## Rico63 (Aug 22, 2011)




----------



## Rico63 (Aug 22, 2011)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

Rare NOS 1959-60 Impala Select-A-Lite $200 











*ON A 59


*











*ON MIKE'S 60

*


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

Wonderbar $1K


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Sup everyone. 59's TTMFT!!!! :wave:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

angelisticsola5960 said:


>


Nice!!


----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)

Xavier The X-Man Presents The 11th Annual Cruise for the Cause Car Show on August 17, 2013 from 10 a.m. to 4 p.m. This Car Show is *FREE* to the Public. Otay Ranch Town Center, 2015 Birch Rd., Chula Vista, CA. 

I'd like to invite YOU to my annual car show for kids with cancer. It's a great event that now only raises funds but raises awareness on how YOU can help someone in need. There are 3 ways you can help at my car show: By participating, getting on the Bone Marrow Registry, or by giving blood, which can all be done that day. 

Here is an overview on my annual car show.

OVERVIEW: I put this show & shine together years ago to help a little boy that desperately needed a bone marrow match to live. I also did it to bring awareness on the importance of getting on the National Bone Marrow Registry & Donation of Blood(Latinos, Asian & African-Americans lack representation). 

Since doing the first one, it's turned into a Huge CAR event with more cars, bikes, & people every year. Last year we had a little over 20,000 spectators and over 550 vehicles registered. 

This is a NON-profit event and the money raised goes to kids with cancer. 

ALL those who work on this show do it on a volunteer basis, no one gets paid. Bird & Mario and his crew of judges from the Super Indoor Custom Car Show help pitch in to make this a success and I can't thank them and ALL the other volunteers enough. 

Musical guest TBA

This is a_ Pre-Registration Show Only. _I do it this way because it's basically a handful of folks who volunteer to make this event happen and I don't have the man power. I hope you understand and support this event. Please don't delay cause this show will sell out & I really want you to join us as the money raised goes to Kids with Cancer. 

*Click here to Pre-Register--->* http://www.magic925.com/pages/cruiseforthecause_2013

Thanks for your help & God Bless,

Xavier The X-Man
www.XManShow.com


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chev...pt=US_Cars_Trucks&hash=item1e7cadb5c4&vxp=mtr


----------



## techghetto59 (Dec 28, 2012)

can somebody help a meskin out:run: this is a pick of my 59 impala 2 door and im almost done with it but i got a real major set back right now....my hood and front clip aint trying to line up when i purchased this ride and before the tear down everything lined up nicely now that its been takin apart and painted and being put back together shit dont line up and its got me buggin...1st off and really the major problem i got is where the hood meets the lower panel does not line up for nothing if i slide the hood forward there is a 1'' gap between rear section of hood and cowl grill so then if i slide hood back to close up the gap between rear hood and cowl gaurd well the gap is then transfered to the front nose of the hood, almost as if the fenders need to be pushed back but the gap between doors and fenders is perfect and if i slide them back anymore the doors will run into fenders when the door's are opened:dunno: does this make sense to anybody????is there a trick to putting these front clips together?? should it be assymbled on the car or off the car and then installed back on to the car somebody please let me know something im on the final stages of this ride but if i cant get my hood to line up correctly i will not be able to roll this sucka


----------



## techghetto59 (Dec 28, 2012)

here is another pic of my ride


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

techghetto59 said:


> View attachment 673739
> here is another pic of my ride


DOES AT LEAST THE HOOD FIT RIGHT AGAINST THE FENDERS?( SIDE TO SIDE, AND TO THE FRONT EDGE?) AND THE ONLY THING NOT FITTING IS THE UNDER HOOD PANEL?
OR THE HOOD JUST DON`T FIT ANYTHING NOW THAT IT`S APART?


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

maybe its a biscane hood
























































j/k


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

locorider said:


> Wonderbar $1K


SOLD


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

westsidehydros said:


> maybe its a biscane hood
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OR BELAIR
HARD TO HELP WHEN THE CARS NOT IN FRONT OF YOU


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

the hoods are different on different models? I thought it was just the trunks? on mine, I took my whole front end apart, now that its together it doesn't line up perfectly, have issues with it it is off from the nose between the baby grills and one front corner pops up a bit. didn't have that before I took it apart but I seen more than a few 59s with the same issue


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

GALLO 59 said:


> the hoods are different on different models? I thought it was just the trunks? on mine, I took my whole front end apart, now that its together it doesn't line up perfectly, have issues with it it is off from the nose between the baby grills and one front corner pops up a bit. didn't have that before I took it apart but I seen more than a few 59s with the same issue[/QUOTE
> ALL THE FRONT HOODS ARE THE SAME


----------



## techghetto59 (Dec 28, 2012)

i will post some pics of the hood and fenders that i took last night at my shop so you can get a better understanding...this shit has been driving me nuts


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

yeah all hoods the same...was just bustin balls


----------



## techghetto59 (Dec 28, 2012)

here are the pics when the nose to the hood is lined up to the bottom nose the hood hangs past the fender about and inch and then you have that big ass gap between rear hood and cowl grill


----------



## techghetto59 (Dec 28, 2012)

so now here when you slide the hood back to close the gap between the rear of hood and cowl grill and line up the fenders with the hood well then you get this under bite where the hood seems to be further back then the bottom nose piece and thats as far back as that bottom piece goes...what do you guys suggest


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

locorider said:


> Wonderbar $1K


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

techghetto59 said:


> View attachment 674092
> View attachment 674093
> so now here when you slide the hood back to close the gap between the rear of hood and cowl grill and line up the fenders with the hood well then you get this under bite where the hood seems to be further back then the bottom nose piece and thats as far back as that bottom piece goes...what do you guys suggest


 yea that's exactly what mine does too, the nose doesn't line up but the gaps on the sides aren't as bad. but it wasn't like that before I took the front end apart. what im going to do is loosen up the two front braces running from fender to fender and try to use shims and wiggle it in place, I know that's the problem that the front end is so many pieces instead of just fenders and crossmember


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

GALLO 59 said:


> yea that's exactly what mine does too, the nose doesn't line up but the gaps on the sides aren't as bad. but it wasn't like that before I took the front end apart. what im going to do is loosen up the two front braces running from fender to fender and try to use shims and wiggle it in place, I know that's the problem that the front end is so many pieces instead of just fenders and crossmember


wish i had that problem!!
:biggrin:


----------



## techghetto59 (Dec 28, 2012)

GALLO 59 you said you were going to loosen up the 2 braces running from fender to fender and shim them? which brace are you talking about is it the actual bottom nose piece you are referring to? and shimming it how do you mean cause its got to move back not side to side on mine or am i thinking of the wrong part all together? the bottom nose piece is bolted on the sides to the headlight panels and also to the inside front fenders and then its is supported in the middle by the hoodlatch, so which one are you talking about loosening and shimming so i can try on mine cause i cant make sense of what you mean maybe you can post a pick of what you are planning on doing


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

techghetto59 said:


> View attachment 673734
> can somebody help a meskin out:run:
> 
> DOES YOUR HOOD LATCH PLATE LINE UP TO THE UNER HOOD PANEL WHEN THE HOODS IN IT`S PROPER SPOT?
> LOOKING AT YOUR PICS, I NOTICE A COUPLE THINGS. LETS START AT YOUR HOOD LATCH AND CORE SUPPORT AND THE UNDER HOOD PANEL


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

techghetto59 said:


> GALLO 59 you said you were going to loosen up the 2 braces running from fender to fender and shim them? which brace are you talking about is it the actual bottom nose piece you are referring to? and shimming it how do you mean cause its got to move back not side to side on mine or am i thinking of the wrong part all together? the bottom nose piece is bolted on the sides to the headlight panels and also to the inside front fenders and then its is supported in the middle by the hoodlatch, so which one are you talking about loosening and shimming so i can try on mine cause i cant make sense of what you mean maybe you can post a pick of what you are planning on doing


HAVE YOU TRIED TO MOVE YOUR WHOLE CORE SUPPORT BACK? YOUR "NOSE PANEL"AS YOU CALL IT, LOOKS LIKE 1/2 IN TOO FORWARD, BUT IT CAN BE ALOT OF THINGS ALL BEING 1/8TH OUT OF ADJUSTMENT, AND BY THE TIME IT GETS TO THE NOSE PANEL, YOU SEE THE WHOLE PART NOT FITTING. IF THESE ARE ALL THE OG PARTS TO THE CAR, AND IT FIT BEFORE, I THINK THE "TOO MUCH" SPACE YOU HAVE IN FRONT, MEANS ALL THE PARTS YO BOLTED UP, NEED TO ALL GO BACK, AND IT WILL ADD UP THE 1/2 OVER HANGE YOU HAVE UNDER THE HOOD


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

Saw this at a show yesterday, didn't realize it had a visor till I got home I would have made him an offer for it wish I noticed it though


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)




----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

MR.59 said:


> HAVE YOU TRIED TO MOVE YOUR WHOLE CORE SUPPORT BACK? YOUR "NOSE PANEL"AS YOU CALL IT, LOOKS LIKE 1/2 IN TOO FORWARD, BUT IT CAN BE ALOT OF THINGS ALL BEING 1/8TH OUT OF ADJUSTMENT, AND BY THE TIME IT GETS TO THE NOSE PANEL, YOU SEE THE WHOLE PART NOT FITTING. IF THESE ARE ALL THE OG PARTS TO THE CAR, AND IT FIT BEFORE, I THINK THE "TOO MUCH" SPACE YOU HAVE IN FRONT, MEANS ALL THE PARTS YO BOLTED UP, NEED TO ALL GO BACK, AND IT WILL ADD UP THE 1/2 OVER HANGE YOU HAVE UNDER THE HOOD


 yea I get what youre saying I see it. tonight ill get on it and play with it, but I see what you mean I didn't think about any of that when I put it together I just thought itd line up automatically as long as you bolt it all up. thanks mr 59 I was really struggling with that but hadn't hit it yet because I wasn't sure what was doing it. and the bottom piece I was talking about techghetto is the piece that holds the bottom part of the grille that runs across both fenders. that wont need shims but was going to loosen it up to give it some play while I adjust everything


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

I THINK IF YOU LOOSEN EVERY THNG BACK UP, SET YOUR GAPS IN THE REAR, (FENDERS,HOOD) THEN ADJUST EVERYTHING FORWARD, THIS I POSTED UP WERE TO SEE IF I CAN HELP WITH THE GREEN CAR ALSO, I CAN LINE EVERYTHING UP, BUT IT`S TUFF WHEN YOU CAN`T BE IN FRONT OF THE CAR.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

GALLO 59 said:


>


I GOT A 59 VISOR FOR SALE IF ANYONE IS INTERESTED


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> I GOT A 59 VISOR FOR SALE IF ANYONE IS INTERESTED


SHIT THEM VISORS ARE RARRRRRE!


----------



## techghetto59 (Dec 28, 2012)

THANKS FOR ALL THE ADVICE fello 59ers but i got a question i was thinking about taking the front clip off once again and assymbling it off the carr make sure everything lines up and then putting on the vehicle as one big piece do you think this is possible or even a good idea?


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> I GOT A 59 VISOR FOR SALE IF ANYONE IS INTERESTED


 how much? pm me


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

techghetto59 said:


> THANKS FOR ALL THE ADVICE fello 59ers but i got a question i was thinking about taking the front clip off once again and assymbling it off the carr make sure everything lines up and then putting on the vehicle as one big piece do you think this is possible or even a good idea?


thats how they came off the line right? you may need about 4 friends though...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

I TOOK THE WHOLE CLIP OFF WITH 2 PEOPLE


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

westsidehydros said:


> thats how they came off the line right? you may need about 4 friends though...


YOUR RIGHT, CARS WERE PAINTED, AND MATCHING COLOR CLIP WAS DONE SOMEWHERE ELSE, THAT`S WHY WHEN YOU SEE AN OG PAINT CAR, WHERE IT`S FADED, AND WORN THROUGH, YOU ALWAYS SEE A DIFFERENT COLOR PRIMER UNDER THE FRONT CLIP PAINT


----------



## saulgoode (Aug 25, 2009)

let me know about the visor very interested


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

saulgoode said:


> let me know about the visor very interested


pm sent......got your call, i was at work:guns::angry:


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1959...8532700?pt=US_Cars_Trucks&hash=item1e7dbca05c


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

64 CRAWLING said:


> I TOOK THE WHOLE CLIP OFF WITH 2 PEOPLE


i was actually thinking about the bolting it all up part, tryin to steady the core support fenders and the other 7000 peices in that front end !!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

59JUNKIE said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1959...8532700?pt=US_Cars_Trucks&hash=item1e7dbca05c


LOOKS LIKE YOUR NEXT CAR? OR YOUR BROTHERS?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

GALLO 59 said:


>


I HEARD THAT GUY SCRAPPED OUT THE 348 TRI POWER , AND BUMPER KIT TO DO THAT TO THIS CAR,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,:roflmao:


----------



## techghetto59 (Dec 28, 2012)

what a waste we should jump him:guns:


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)




----------



## gagner de l'argent (Aug 4, 2013)

I love 59 impalas


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:h5:


osolo59 said:


>


----------



## RAG 6T1 (Aug 18, 2008)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 677532


??I want one ?


----------



## techghetto59 (Dec 28, 2012)




----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

T.T.T


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

]









LOOKS GOOD FOR A CHOP TOP


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

EXCANDALOW said:


>


That 59 is getting done right now: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/29-project-rides/371225-west-texas-1959-impala.html


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)

http://youtu.be/kTdlEwDbWKY


----------



## techghetto59 (Dec 28, 2012)

this was fresh out the paint shop


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156 (Jul 14, 2002)

Going through the fuel system for now.


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Bump


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156 said:


> Going through the fuel system for now.


Nice.


----------



## del barrio (Aug 29, 2007)

x2


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

59JUNKIE said:


> http://youtu.be/kTdlEwDbWKY


nice video!!!! painter steve deman put a lot of time into this car with the help of others to get it ready for the show but it all paid off at the end to see the owner happy :thumbsup:


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156 said:


> Going through the fuel system for now.


is this my twin Andy??


----------



## A&R (Oct 5, 2011)

59JUNKIE said:


> http://youtu.be/kTdlEwDbWKY


bad ass 59:thumbsup:


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)

no joke said:


> nice video!!!! painter steve deman put a lot of time into this car with the help of others to get it ready for the show but it all paid off at the end to see the owner happy :thumbsup:


 I was wondering is this the car from New Mexico or Arizona?


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156 said:


> Going through the fuel system for now.


nice


----------



## techghetto59 (Dec 28, 2012)

ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156 said:


> Going through the fuel system for now.


You lucky!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156 (Jul 14, 2002)

no joke said:


> is this my twin Andy??


It is!


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156 (Jul 14, 2002)

techghetto59 said:


> You lucky!!!!!:thumbsup:


Thanks, Factory 4 speed!!!


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156 (Jul 14, 2002)

HustlerSpank said:


> nice


Thanks.


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156 (Jul 14, 2002)

Wizzard said:


> Nice.


Thanks.


----------



## CAJIGAS 58 (Mar 3, 2007)

Nice Andy


----------



## hopnho (Mar 30, 2009)

Hi wondering if 14x7 reverse will clear rear guards and cruisers? Thanks


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156 said:


> It is!
> 
> View attachment 680923
> 
> View attachment 680924


that's my baby before the resto!!! thanks andy now get on my dumps :thumbsup:


----------



## ＡＫＩＲＡ (Feb 18, 2012)

:rofl:LOWRIDER CAR SHOW OKAYAMA JAPAN


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

NOS 1959 licence plate pocket guard for sale.
175 plus ship.


----------



## MILGON (Apr 3, 2008)

ttt


----------



## MILGON (Apr 3, 2008)

ＡＫＩＲＡ;16857876 said:


> :rofl:LOWRIDER CAR SHOW OKAYAMA JAPAN
> View attachment 681565


car looks good. i like the display. are those bricks around the car?


----------



## fltotheo (Jun 24, 2013)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 677532




one day....


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156 said:


> Thanks, Factory 4 speed!!!



NICE


----------



## MR.IMP (Jul 22, 2005)

ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156 said:


> It is!


 Wow that looks un-touched!!


----------



## MR.IMP (Jul 22, 2005)

Selling some clean 12x60's http://www.layitlow.com/forums/32-v...960-impala-12x60-foxcraft-cruiser-skirts.html


----------



## chrisgride (Jun 16, 2010)

I've been entertaining some cash+trade offers for my rag.......


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## USMC59 (Dec 14, 2010)

Sold. Off to it's new owner... new 59 rag in the works already...


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

USMC59 said:


> Sold. Off to it's new owner... new 59 rag in the works already...


:thumbsup:


----------



## techghetto59 (Dec 28, 2012)

DAMN THATS NIIICE!!!!!!!


IIMPALAA said:


>


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chev...pt=US_Cars_Trucks&hash=item33849fd0ae&vxp=mtr


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

59JUNKIE said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chev...pt=US_Cars_Trucks&hash=item33849fd0ae&vxp=mtr


good price!!


----------



## RAG 6T1 (Aug 18, 2008)

chrisgride said:


> I've been entertaining some cash+trade offers for my rag.......



Whats the price tag ?


----------



## RAG 6T1 (Aug 18, 2008)

59JUNKIE said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chev...pt=US_Cars_Trucks&hash=item33849fd0ae&vxp=mtr





EXCANDALOW said:


> good price!!


X 59.......


----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)

chrisgride said:


> I've been entertaining some cash+trade offers for my rag.......


How much?:naughty: what are you looking for in trade?:dunno:


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

EL JARDINERO


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

EXCANDALOW said:


> good price!!


 it is but all the trim is shaved /molded ugh


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

this was on craigslist in Vancouver supposedly for 600 bucks


----------



## chrisgride (Jun 16, 2010)

chrisgride said:


> I've been entertaining some cash+trade offers for my rag.......


I'm thinking about a nice hardtop & $35-$40K (depending on the car offered), friend of mine is offering me 2 nice (show quality) rides for mine. I'm really just testing the waters at the moment which is why it's not posted in the classifieds section or on any ad site.


----------



## chrisgride (Jun 16, 2010)

Front & side:


----------



## USMC59 (Dec 14, 2010)

Sup fellas... I am looking for a few parts:

Inner fenders (left & right)
Fender side Stainless moldings (left & right)
Door side Stainless moldings (left & right)
1/4 panel molding where the crossed flags go (left & right)
1/4 panel molding (small piece next to door and flags) (left & right)
2 door bottom back seat
2 door front seat
Dash aluminum trims
Dash "Impala" trim/emblem
Complete AC setup (including vents)
Hood trims (aluminum by the edge) 2 Top and 2 bottom
Automatic brake pedal and mounting bracket
Emergency parking brake
Fender skinny molding (skinny one that connects to fender spear ornament)
Arm rests
Grille Guard (small piece that goes in the middle)
Located in Orange County but can drive to LA, SD, IE if I need to. PM me with any info. Thanks


----------



## chevy15021 (Aug 7, 2006)

Give me a call I have some of the parts u need 559-799-7553


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

USMC59 said:


> Sup fellas... I am looking for a few parts:
> 
> Inner fenders (left & right)
> Fender side Stainless moldings (left & right)
> ...


hit me up on a pm
i got most that stuff from the seat to the trims


----------



## fltotheo (Jun 24, 2013)

Barba said:


> EL JARDINERO


more pictures please


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)




----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)

TTT


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

GALLO 59 said:


> this was on craigslist in Vancouver supposedly for 600 bucks


----------



## Supreme59rag (Jun 30, 2013)

59JUNKIE said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chev...pt=US_Cars_Trucks&hash=item33849fd0ae&vxp=mtr


They fukd that car up imo. If all the trim was right it'd be worth double.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 683860


:thumbsup: that was fun


----------



## asmith92506 (Aug 7, 2013)

Barba said:


> EL JARDINERO


Whats up homes?? Are u sitting on 13's or 14'??

Thankz


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/32-v...9-impala-2dr-conv-floor-braces-brand-new.html

59/60 under rear seat floor pan , floor braces...check em out


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

westsidehydros said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/32-v...9-impala-2dr-conv-floor-braces-brand-new.html
> 
> 59/60 under rear seat floor pan , floor braces...check em out


NICE! 
MAKE THEM BEL-AIR FLOORS LEGIT NOW!


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN (Jun 19, 2002)




----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN (Jun 19, 2002)




----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN (Jun 19, 2002)




----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN (Jun 19, 2002)




----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

MR.59 said:


> NICE!
> MAKE THEM BEL-AIR FLOORS LEGIT NOW!


gotta keep em looking OG


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

T.T.T


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Sick


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)

IIMPALAA said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

76SEVILLEMAN said:


>


THATS BITCH ON POINT SG STAY WITH THEM CLEAN ASS CARS.PROPS


----------



## asmith92506 (Aug 7, 2013)

*phone number*



13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 393112


whats EAST SIDE CLASSICS number or website info


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

locorider said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## asmith92506 (Aug 7, 2013)

THE PETE-STA said:


> BOWTIE CONNECTION


I am sure its the LA Bowtie.Whats thier phone number?

Thankz


----------



## asmith92506 (Aug 7, 2013)

sand1 said:


> i seen this 59 last week at btc its clean ass hell :biggrin:


Whats thier phone number [Bowtie C ] ?? Been looking for the LA shop number but cant get it.
Thankz


----------



## asmith92506 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Help needed*



rightwire said:


>


Hi.Can you give me your leads who fixed up your ride? I would like to see what will they charge me for my ride to fix up?
Thankz


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

self built, no?


pretty much
:thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

TRUNK DRIP RAILS,ARE THESE HAND MADE NOW IN DAYS OR WHAT?


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

1959 1960 CHEVROLET DELUXE HUBCAP SPINNERS IN THE BOX, $600 SHIPPED...


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

64 CRAWLING said:


> TRUNK DRIP RAILS,ARE THESE HAND MADE NOW IN DAYS OR WHAT?



Not sure if you need these a guy in LA re-poping these Channel for the trunk seal.


59junkie posted this a while back


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

76SEVILLEMAN said:


>










:thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

westsidehydros said:


> Not sure if you need these a guy in LA re-poping these Channel for the trunk seal.
> 
> 
> 59junkie posted this a while back


HE DOES THE WHOLE TRUNK CHANNELS? IMA SEE IF I CAN FIND HIM


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)

09-13-2011, 08:03 PM#1​chevyguy148 








Enthusiast Poster






Join DateAug 2011
LocationRedondo Beach, Ca
Posts156


[h=2]







1959-1960 Chevy Impala, Belair, Biscain Trunk Rain Gutter Replacements New[/h]_







Los Angeles, Ca_
1958-1967 CHEVY IMPALA, BELAIR, BISCAIN TRUNK RAIN GUTTERS NEW REPLACEMENT PARTS

TOP SECTION 40.00

BOTTOM HAS THE LIP TO HOLD SEAL 40.00

BOTH ARE 48 INCHES LONG

CALL OR TEX FOR FAST RESPONSE
310.619.3954

GET YOURS ASAP, THEY ALWAYS GO FAST!!!!

GREEN PANEL IS A 1960 CHEVY IMPALA USED AS AN EXAMPLE!​


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

HEY THANKS ALOT GUYS FOR THE HELP,GOOD LOOKING OUT FOR THAT INFO 59 JUNKIE


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)

Superior Presents The 5th Annual Fiestas Custom Car Show on September 14, 2013 from 11 a.m. to 5 p.m. *CASH PRIZE* for Best of Show. This Car Show is *FREE* to the Public. In Honor of Joe Castaneda. The address is 490 Main St. Superior, AZ 85173

For more information contact Mario Lopez at 520-238-1353 or Pati Castaneda 520-827-9960


​


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

64 CRAWLING said:


> HE DOES THE WHOLE TRUNK CHANNELS? IMA SEE IF I CAN FIND HIM


I had his number saved in my phone from awhile ago, his name is TJ 310-619-3954


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

asmith92506 said:


> Hi.Can you give me your leads who fixed up your ride? I would like to see what will they charge me for my ride to fix up?
> Thankz


just come get this car, its for sale if you have a 59 rag we can trade


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:naughty:


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

no joke said:


> nice video!!!! painter steve deman put a lot of time into this car with the help of others to get it ready for the show but it all paid off at the end to see the owner happy :thumbsup:


Who restored the stainless and chrome? :wow:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Bump


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)

TTT


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

59-60 NOS UNDERHOOD LAMP $350 Excellent condition, Complete


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

rightwire said:


>





rightwire said:


>


Badass


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)




----------



## angel1954 (Aug 7, 2009)

*59 tilt column that not in your face*

been working on some 59 impala tilts thay look ok one thing is that you can put your neutral safety switch


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

LOOK NICE! AND A PADDED DASH TOO
WASN`T SURE GUYS LIKED THOSE ?


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

angel1954 said:


> been working on some 59 impala tilts thay look ok one thing is that you can put your neutral safety switch


you did a badass job angel thanks for getting it done for me, all get you some pictures when its in my buddies car in the next couple days :thumbsup:


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

angel1954 said:


> been working on some 59 impala tilts thay look ok one thing is that you can put your neutral safety switch


What are you charging to restore a column (chromed) if they send you their core?


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Bump


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

FUNKSTERGROOVES said:


> Who restored the stainless and chrome? :wow:


he does the beast work on stainless 

http://companies.findthecompany.com/l/17257696/Gta-Auto-Metal-Works-in-Santa-Ana-CA


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## angel1954 (Aug 7, 2009)

Did a house call on this tilt we give a 110% on are work


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

MR.59 said:


> LOOK NICE! AND A PADDED DASH TOO
> WASN`T SURE GUYS LIKED THOSE ?


that was an original 60 impala i had that i parted out. that was the OG dash pad angel used the car to test fit.


----------



## angel1954 (Aug 7, 2009)

Maximus1959 said:


> What are you charging to restore a column (chromed) if they send you their core?


75.00 + parts & chrome I use Mr impala or you can use your chrome shop


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

can you still use your stock steering wheel?


----------



## angel1954 (Aug 7, 2009)

westsidehydros said:


> can you still use your stock steering wheel?


yes you can we open up the top of the tilt just like a 63 tilt is more open then to a 64 impala tilt


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

NOS 1959 license plate pocket guard for sale.
200 includes shipping.


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

rightwire said:


> he does the beast work on stainless
> 
> http://companies.findthecompany.com/l/17257696/Gta-Auto-Metal-Works-in-Santa-Ana-CA


Gracias,
I'll peep it out if my 59 don't sell.


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Bump


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

59 tilt looks good Angel!!!!


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

12x60 TURNPIKE CRUISER SKIRTS, 59/60 IMPALAS, $900...


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

WANTED OG 59 BRACKET for trailmaster


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

seen these 59's for sale

http://news.yahoo.com/photos/500-ne...old-at-nebraska-auction-1380289846-slideshow/


----------



## KLIQUE SD 1958 RAG (Jun 20, 2013)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> seen these 59's for sale
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/photos/500-ne...old-at-nebraska-auction-1380289846-slideshow/


wish i woulda known before hand ... woulda took a flight .. those look like 4 doors ..but im sure there was a couple great cars there.......damn..


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

El Jardinero.....


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

**


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

http://www.ciadellainteriors.com/products.php?id=46


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Barba said:


> El Jardinero.....





Looking good perro...


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Looking good perro...


Gracias ....Angelito...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

any pics of quarters being replace or floor boards? just want to see some build pics


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## 57chevyguy (Jul 11, 2011)

Barba said:


> El Jardinero.....


Bad ass ride! Good job.


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

64 CRAWLING said:


> any pics of quarters being replace or floor boards? just want to see some build pics


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

thanks much,so let me ask you this its easier to install a full floorbard in pieces instead in 1 shot?


----------



## oc kliquer (Jun 27, 2012)

IIMPALAA said:


>


:naughty:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

64 CRAWLING said:


> thanks much,so let me ask you this its easier to install a full floorbard in pieces instead in 1 shot?


Yes it is very much easier


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Skim said:


> Yes it is very much easier


I'll co sign that. Floors suck!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

OK I SEE,WHAT ABOUT TOPS,MY BUBBLE TOP ROOF SIDE EDGES ARE RUSTED ABOUT 2 INCHES OR SO BY THE TRIM ON OUT,COULD THIS BE REPAIRED WITH SHEET METAL?


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

sup 59'ers got a question whats the difference from the Biscain and the 59 impala besides the trim? I found one in good shape do they look good as lowriders?


----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)

The difference between the biscayne, bel air and the impala is the trim package, door pillars and price. The impala in the top of the line then the bel air and then the biscayne.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

AINT THE FRONT WINDOW BIGGER TO


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Barba said:


> El Jardinero.....


Is this a factory color barba or custom made


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

what about the trunk is the impala trunk longer and winsheld smaller


smoney4391 said:


> The difference between the biscayne, bel air and the impala is the the trim package, door pillars and price. The impala in the top of the line then the bel air and then the biscayne.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

the non impala winsheild bigger and the impala bubble top hasa longer trunk everything else smaller from what i understand


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

IIMPALAA said:


>


----------



## asmith92506 (Aug 7, 2013)

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 788674



where did you get the app from for the above icon? would it work on i phone as well


----------



## asmith92506 (Aug 7, 2013)

*app info*



13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 788674


where did you get the app from for the above icon? would it work on i phone as well


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

NOS foxcraft Cruiser Skirts w NOS trim 12" 
$1k


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

woo woo


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

locorider said:


> NOS foxcraft Cruiser Skirts w NOS trim 12"
> $1k


B A M!!!!!!


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

Barba said:


> El Jardinero.....


 looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

64 CRAWLING said:


> thanks much,so let me ask you this its easier to install a full floorboard in pieces instead in 1 shot?


in my book there only 2 ways to install the floor, and in both ways you have to cut it from front to back, or side to side i like to cut it down the center you will never see it from the bottom if you decide not to grind it which i am


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

rightwire said:


> in my book there only 2 ways to install the floor, and in both ways you have to cut it from front to back, or side to side i like to cut it down the center you will never see it from the bottom if you decide not to grind it which i am


 I am also at this stage on my ride. So your saying that you have to install it in two seprate peices?? And how about the braces? I have all new braces. Do they get put on the floor boards before you install them??? Or after?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

GOT THESE FOR SALE, ALL N.O.S.
DEALER PROMOS


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

S.J convrt59 said:


> I am also at this stage on my ride. So your saying that you have to install it in two seprate peices?? And how about the braces? I have all new braces. Do they get put on the floor boards before you install them??? Or after?



you can do the floor 1st them the floor braces the floor does not fit in one piece


----------



## asmith92506 (Aug 7, 2013)

*...*



rightwire said:


> you can do the floor 1st them the floor braces the floor does not fit in one piece


.....


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

ATTENTION TO ALL THAT OWN, BUILDING OR LIKE 59/60 CHEVY IMPALAS. I WILL BE HAVING A 59/60 CHEVY WING FEST APRIL 13, 2014 AT BOB'S BIG BOY BROILER IN THE CITY OF DOWNEY. WILL BE GIVING AWAY TROPHIES AND HAVING RAFFLES GIVING AWAY PARTS FOR 59/60 CHEVY IMPALAS. SO DON'T MISS OUT ON THIS OPPORTUNITY. THERE WILL BE CATEGORIES FOR ALL HARDTOPS, CONVERTIBLES, ORIGINALS, HOTRODS, LOWRIDERS, WAGONS AND EL CAMINOS WILL BE JUDGED BY SIC PRODUCTIONS. REGISTRATION WILL BE $20.00 AND ALL SPECTATORS FREE. FLYER COMING SOON. ANY QUESTIONS U CAN REACH ME AT 1(310)490-8491 ANGEL. THANKS IN ADVANCE..


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

WOW THAT GOING TO BE 1 AWSOME FEST!!!!!!


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

64 CRAWLING said:


> WOW THAT GOING TO BE 1 AWSOME FEST!!!!!!


Yes it will. Hopefully u CAN be there....:thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/29-p...my-imagination-59-rag-build.html#post17548353

my new rag 59 build


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

rightwire said:


> you can do the floor 1st them the floor braces the floor does not fit in one piece


 thanks for the advise. I will do that....


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

rightwire said:


> you can do the floor 1st them the floor braces the floor does not fit in one piece


whats the point of a one piece floor if you have to cut it in half


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

I beleive mark got his in, one peice, but he had to do some triming


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

GOT SOME EXTRA VERT TRIM PARTS TO SELL
NICE SET OF REAR WINDOW FRAMES
REAR PINCH WELD TRIM, NOT ALL BEAT UP , ALSO SIDE WINDOW TRIM 
ALL IN GREAT SHAPE, NO CRACKED ENDS


----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)

How much ?


----------



## mcm64 (Jan 30, 2011)

westsidehydros said:


> I beleive mark got his in, one peice, but he had to do some triming


I had to trim a 1/4 on a angle under dash each side but got it in 1 piece on a rag it took forever


----------



## mcm64 (Jan 30, 2011)

Cutting it in half would of been way faster


----------



## mcm64 (Jan 30, 2011)

Cutting it in half would of been way faster I went from the bottom from under rear seat pan turned sideways then turned it back as I went forward .


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

Another set for sale NOS FOXCRAFT 12X60 $1100 shipped


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

mcm64 said:


> I had to trim a 1/4 on a angle under dash each side but got it in 1 piece on a rag it took forever


 looking good mark!


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

mcm64 said:


> Cutting it in half would of been way faster


good job, can you do that in a hard top


----------



## mcm64 (Jan 30, 2011)

rightwire said:


> good job, can you do that in a hard top


Maybe if on a rotisserie going from bottom .i went from the bottom because there is a x reinforcement that is in my car


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

1959 CONVERTIBLE "ONLY" INTERIOR TRIM, MISSING 1 OF THE REAR "V" CONECTING SECTIONS, HAS BOTH DOORS, BOTH PISTON COVER TRIM, 1 1/2 REAR "V"`S


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

MR.59 said:


> 1959 CONVERTIBLE "ONLY" INTERIOR TRIM, MISSING 1 OF THE REAR "V" CONECTING SECTIONS, HAS BOTH DOORS, BOTH PISTON COVER TRIM, 1 1/2 REAR "V"`S


That's gold right there...


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

locorider,
your right these are old gold!


----------



## torres1959 (May 18, 2010)

got the other v if u need it let me kno


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Bump


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)




----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Bump for the 59's fam...


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

T.T.T


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I put a one piece floor in a 59 hardtop there's pics in here if your talking Inside the cab on a hardtop u have to put it in backwards and turn it around inside the car that's how I did mine


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

59 AC vents $450


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

TTT!!!!!


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

^ what he said T.T.T ^


----------



## A&R (Oct 5, 2011)

rightwire said:


>


those rear bumper guards are from a 60 I believe are they rear guards or could u use front bumper guards also, curious can someone let me know


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

El Jardinero


----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)

Barba said:


> El Jardinero


 Loving this ride!.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

DOMREP64 said:


> Loving this ride!.....:thumbsup:


Thanks.....


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

all stock, very pretty. dan green restored


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

IIMPALAA said:


>





IIMPALAA said:


>





IIMPALAA said:


>








Nice...


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Barba said:


> El Jardinero




Chingon...


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

GALLO 59 said:


> all stock, very pretty. dan green restored






Sweet....


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

ttt


----------



## ChevyLowrider760 (Oct 31, 2013)

locorider said:


>




:worship:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)




----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 856801


Hehe! uffin:


----------



## del barrio (Aug 29, 2007)

IIMPALAA said:


>


love this one!


----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)




----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

View attachment 868449
there used to be a guy repop'ing these for around $100 or so... anyone know anything bout it?


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Bump


----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)

Society Car Club is hosting a Show & Shine Toy Drive on December 14, 2013 at Mad Dog Saloon 1860 S. Stapley Dr. 
Mesa, AZ 85204 from 10 a.m. to 5 p.m. Proceeds to benefit the Boys & Girls Clubs of the East Valley-Mesa Branch. 

For more info. contact Robert 602-689-5075, Bobby 602-410-5751 or Tyrone 480-452-2639. 

Have a great Blessed Day.


----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)

westsidehydros said:


> View attachment 868449
> there used to be a guy repop'ing these for around $100 or so... anyone know anything bout it?


Bert at the Chevy shop makes them


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## A&R (Oct 5, 2011)

tpimuncie said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Supreme59rag (Jun 30, 2013)

Seems to be a lot of pics of done cars. How about some ones that aren't......I'll go first.


----------



## Supreme59rag (Jun 30, 2013)

Supreme59rag said:


> Seems to be a lot of pics of done cars. How about some ones that aren't......I'll go first.


Here we go.


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

Supreme59rag said:


> Here we go.


Nice


----------



## Supreme59rag (Jun 30, 2013)

locorider said:


> Nice


Thanks homie. That's how she sits right now. I believeI got just about enough stuff collected to start with the build. So keep your eyes peeled for a build thread soon.


----------



## mcm64 (Jan 30, 2011)

Supreme59rag said:


> Here we go.


Yours looks like a nice solid project here is mine


----------



## Supreme59rag (Jun 30, 2013)

mcm64 said:


> Yours looks like a nice solid project here is mine


Nice bro! Looks like you're just about done with all the hard work. Have you decided on a color?


----------



## jdfx1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)

here is mine


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)

Supreme59rag said:


> Here we go.


 Looks like a nice car.:thumbsup:


----------



## Supreme59rag (Jun 30, 2013)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 887586
> 
> here is mine


Nice!


----------



## Supreme59rag (Jun 30, 2013)

59JUNKIE said:


> Looks like a nice car.:thumbsup:


Thanks homie! She spent 30 years in storage, so the rust is minimal. All the expensive parts are pretty much rust free like the header bow and the rest of the rack


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 887586
> 
> 
> here is mine


put it back together and drive it as-is


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)

mcm64 said:


> Yours looks like a nice solid project here is mine


looking good Bro!!!:thumbsup: How long have been working on the car and what color are you going with?


----------



## mcm64 (Jan 30, 2011)

Supreme59rag said:


> Nice bro! Looks like you're just about done with all the hard work. Have you decided on a color?


Factory frost blue was the og color .it had a blue top too but dont know if it was original last on road in1988 so that or oriental blue , candy and patterns


----------



## mcm64 (Jan 30, 2011)

59JUNKIE said:


> looking good Bro!!!:thumbsup: How long have been working on the car and what color are you going with?


Got it last april from tennessee off ebay just been gathering options and doing sheet metal work since


----------



## Supreme59rag (Jun 30, 2013)

^pics not working?


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## Supreme59rag (Jun 30, 2013)

^nope......nada


----------



## lilo (Sep 22, 2009)

For all the 59'rs. I don't know if this is fake or real. Love the ride and saw if for sale on Craigslist NJ. I think it's BullShit... Regardless, Can't do it now.

http://cnj.craigslist.org/cto/4178910847.html


----------



## Supreme59rag (Jun 30, 2013)

lilo said:


> For all the 59'rs. I don't know if this is fake or real. Love the ride and saw if for sale on Craigslist NJ. I think it's BullShit... Regardless, Can't do it now.
> 
> http://cnj.craigslist.org/cto/4178910847.html


I would very much assume it's a scam. However I will find out since I live right next to the dirty jerz and I just sent him an email. If it's real I'll own that bisch an hour after I speak to him.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 887586
> 
> here is mine










:thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Bump


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 887586
> 
> here is mine


just give me that 59 and some money for my 55!


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

Todd said:


> View attachment 902377


Sik


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Todd said:


> View attachment 902377




Badass :worship:


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

EL JARDINERO....ALMOST DONE......:run:


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

50k on classifieds


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

Barba said:


>


que chulada!!


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)




----------



## chevy15021 (Aug 7, 2006)

Is that Sals 59 looks good !


----------



## 2BSTYLE (Apr 28, 2010)

Does anyone know What type of clips I need for scuff guards and trim TO fix in my cruiser skirt and where CAN i find it ? Thanks


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

STOCKTON CUSTOMS said:


> View attachment 906649


Badass


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

damn this looks sweet uffin:


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

Barba said:


> EL JARDINERO....ALMOST DONE......:run:





Barba said:


>





Barba said:


>





Barba said:


> :biggrin:





Barba said:


>


Wow, she came out Beautiful! Hope to see it on the 1st..


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

TKeeby79 said:


> Wow, she came out Beautiful! Hope to see it on the 1st..


If all goes well......Thx. :h5:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Trim finally going on


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

Todd said:


> View attachment 902377


Bad ass


----------



## Supreme59rag (Jun 30, 2013)

tpimuncie said:


> Trim finally going on


Gorgeous


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

GOT A GOOD USED 59-60 TOP RACK IF ANYONE NEEDS ONE


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Bump


----------



## Supreme59rag (Jun 30, 2013)

Anybody bidding on that 59 rag project on eBay?


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

STOCKTON CUSTOMS said:


> View attachment 906649










:thumbsup:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Supreme59rag said:


> Gorgeous


Thank you


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## 2BSTYLE (Apr 28, 2010)

MY NEW TOY


----------



## Supreme59rag (Jun 30, 2013)

2BSTYLE said:


> MY NEW TOY
> 
> View attachment 922185
> View attachment 922193


Nice. Didn't think of ever see a pink one.


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

2BSTYLE said:


> MY NEW TOY
> 
> View attachment 922185
> View attachment 922193


 nice


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

2BSTYLE said:


> MY NEW TOY
> 
> View attachment 922185
> View attachment 922193


Whats the story on it?


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

2BSTYLE said:


> MY NEW TOY
> 
> View attachment 922185
> View attachment 922193


I suddenly feel the need to put on some blue suede shoes and drink some peoto bismal.


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)

2BSTYLE said:


> MY NEW TOY
> 
> View attachment 922185
> View attachment 922193


Nice, welcome to the family.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

GOT A GOOD USED 59-60 TOP RACK FOR SALE


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

2BSTYLE said:


> MY NEW TOY
> 
> View attachment 922185
> View attachment 922193


----------



## del barrio (Aug 29, 2007)

2BSTYLE said:


> MY NEW TOY
> 
> View attachment 922185
> View attachment 922193


ttt brice!!! one of the baddest french project!!


----------



## 2BSTYLE (Apr 28, 2010)

thanks del my buddy and thanks homies , work in progress


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## Supreme59rag (Jun 30, 2013)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


>


Looks like so good stainless left.....ugh poor thing.


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

T.T.T


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

HAS ANYBODY PAINTED A 59 IN GOTHIC GOLD YET??? :dunno:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

Cruiser skirt accessory kit 
NOS exhaust ports (2 sets, 4 ports total)
OG Used Stars
New Scuff pads $800


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Bump


----------



## A&R (Oct 5, 2011)

angelisticsola5960 said:


>


try to make it on that day im saving that date I want to check those bad cali rides let see what I can do to my 59:thumbsup:


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

:thumbsup:


mabeg said:


>


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

locorider said:


> Cruiser skirt accessory kit
> NOS exhaust ports (2 sets, 4 ports total)
> OG Used Stars
> New Scuff pads $800


GM GOLD!


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

MR.59 said:


> GM GOLD!


damn I needed these sets.....


----------



## Supreme59rag (Jun 30, 2013)

bigdogg323 said:


> HAS ANYBODY PAINTED A 59 IN GOTHIC GOLD YET??? :dunno:


Hers one. Not sure if it's the right color.


----------



## Assflat sexstyle (Dec 6, 2013)

IIMPALAA said:


>


Nice :nicoderm:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Man I want one of these


----------



## Supreme59rag (Jun 30, 2013)

Incase anybody's interested 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/29-p...rump-change-my-59-rag-build.html#post18256874


----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)

bigdogg323 said:


> HAS ANYBODY PAINTED A 59 IN GOTHIC GOLD YET??? :dunno:


Here's a few in Gothic Gold:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

Really nice 12x60 cruiser skirts $1000 plus shipping


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

*
NOT MINE


impala-1959, 2DR.HT. CLEAN - $50000 (SELMA)*










*1959 chevrolet, Impala*


Selling my 1959 impala, 2dr.Ht. 348 eng. Power everything. Seats, windows, A/C. Cleanest one in the central valley. DONT E-MAIL ME IF YOU HAVE TO ASK YOUR WIFE TO SEE IF YOU CAN BUY IT.

Location: SELMA:thumbsup:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> *
> NOT MINE
> 
> 
> ...


nice!!!


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> *
> NOT MINE
> 
> 
> ...



THAT LOOKS LIKE THE ONE THAT WAS FOR SALE IN WASHINGTON AT KOMPACT KAR KORNER:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pFCf-hzbi8M


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

1959 CHEVROLET IMPALA CONVERTIBLE DEALER SHOWROOM POSTER / LOBBY CARD:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1959-CHEVRO...774?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c3a17259e


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

graham said:


> View attachment 948082
> View attachment 948090
> 
> 
> ...


That's nice


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

locorider said:


> That's nice


Thanks loco. It turned out VERY nice. Not only is it one of the most desirable cars. But it's a pretty cool piece of advertising art from that era. Something you could hang up anywhere.


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

:scrutinize:


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

BigVics58 said:


> :scrutinize:


:nosad:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

y luego porque pues!!!




BigVics58 said:


> :scrutinize:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Bump


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Sup 59's fam :wave:


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

59 BUMP!


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

BigVics58 said:


> :scrutinize:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

BigVics58 said:


> :scrutinize:


ROCKETS ON THE LOWER VALANCE?


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:fool2:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

tru2thagame said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

MR.59 said:


> ROCKETS ON THE LOWER VALANCE?


That's cause he's batman!! Lol lol, see the mask on the rear deck?! Lol


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

FoolishinVegas said:


> That's cause he's batman!! Lol lol, see the mask on the rear deck?! Lol


:roflmao: :roflmao: didn't even see that


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> *
> NOT MINE
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you find this add? Cant find it.


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

Wizzard said:


> Where did you find this add? Cant find it.



my guess is it's fake....... I first saw the car for sale at a dealer in WA state. it wasn't 50k$$


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

graham said:


> my guess is it's fake....... I first saw the car for sale at a dealer in WA state. it wasn't 50k$$


Yeah, I remember it to. Old pic from that time as well.


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

Wizzard said:


> Where did you find this add? Cant find it.


GO TO MODESTO CALI CRAIGSLIST ITS ON THERE


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

Wizzard said:


> Where did you find this add? Cant find it.


I couldn't find it either in modesto.....


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

EXCANDALOW said:


> GO TO MODESTO CALI CRAIGSLIST ITS ON THERE


i saw it a few days ago on craigslist modesto too… maybe they already took it out!!!


----------



## motoman (Mar 26, 2005)

ttt for the 59's!!!!


----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)

Looking for a 59 top latch cover for the header on a vert


----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)

vintage1976 said:


> Looking for a 59 top latch cover for the header on a vert


Pic


----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)

I have some extra vert parts for sale too, fairly solid conv rack header, one rear quarter frame and glass, and a new set of grey tinted glass


----------



## Supreme59rag (Jun 30, 2013)

vintage1976 said:


> I have some extra vert parts for sale too, fairly solid conv rack header, one rear quarter frame and glass, and a new set of grey tinted glass


How much you looking to get for that new glass shipped to 19541?


----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)

Supreme59rag said:


> How much you looking to get for that new glass shipped to 19541?


200 shipped sound fair?


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

850 shipped


----------



## chosen one (Aug 21, 2007)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 968698


Bad ass ride


----------



## Supreme59rag (Jun 30, 2013)

vintage1976 said:


> 200 shipped sound fair?


I can do that. It is for a vert correct?


----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)

Supreme59rag said:


> I can do that. It is for a vert correct?


Yes correct some pics here on my 59 parts Xmas sale 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/32-v...mouldings-convertible-stuff.html#post18439162


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

59 Six Foes! :fool2:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Gotta love the 5-9's!


----------



## Rico63 (Aug 22, 2011)

9 piece


----------



## Supreme59rag (Jun 30, 2013)

Rico63 said:


> 9 piece


Beautiful


----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)

Supreme59rag said:


> Beautiful


Aren't those the OG colors of your rag?


----------



## MYERS60 (Jan 29, 2010)

Simple yet bad ass color combo!!!!


----------



## Supreme59rag (Jun 30, 2013)

vintage1976 said:


> Aren't those the OG colors of your rag?


They are. I thought about keeping them. But I have my heart set on the color of my 2000 Dodge Viper I had, which is steel grey. So I've decided to do that color with the stock grey and black interior and black top.


----------



## Supreme59rag (Jun 30, 2013)

Supreme59rag said:


> They are. I thought about keeping them. But I have my heart set on the color of my 2000 Dodge Viper I had, which is steel grey. So I've decided to do that color with the stock grey and black interior and black top.


Here it is.


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)

Rico63 said:


> 9 piece


That is NICE!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)

Supreme59rag said:


> Here it is.


Nice car and color choice


----------



## Supreme59rag (Jun 30, 2013)

vintage1976 said:


> Nice car and color choice


Thank you. I seem to have a soft spot for grey. I've owned a bunch of grey vehicles, so I find it very fitting for me. I've seen a fee grey 59's and once again fell in love.


----------



## Supreme59rag (Jun 30, 2013)

Supreme59rag said:


> Thank you. I seem to have a soft spot for grey. I've owned a bunch of grey vehicles, so I find it very fitting for me. I've seen a fee grey 59's and once again fell in love.


See my point? Lol


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

Supreme59rag said:


> Thank you. I seem to have a soft spot for grey. I've owned a bunch of grey vehicles, so I find it very fitting for me. I've seen a fee grey 59's and once again fell in love.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## Car Buff (Feb 3, 2013)

Damn


----------



## Supreme59rag (Jun 30, 2013)

locorider said:


>


I seen this a few pages back. Looks clean and classy!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

bigdogg323 said:


>


Looks like they made a sunroof for the convert top?


----------



## Supreme59rag (Jun 30, 2013)

Coca Pearl said:


> Looks like they made a sunroof for the convert top?


That's kinda cool....not sure if I'd do it to mine, but it does look like a neat idea.


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Wanna wish all the 59 fam a MERRY CHRISTMAS. :wave:


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

Coca Pearl said:


> Looks like they made a sunroof for the convert top?


Freakin' gas cap on the side!!!?? anyone with a 59 knows what a pain it is to pump gas.. Lol


----------



## Supreme59rag (Jun 30, 2013)

FoolishinVegas said:


> Freakin' gas cap on the side!!!?? anyone with a 59 knows what a pain it is to pump gas.. Lol


Damn! Good eye!


----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)

FoolishinVegas said:


> Freakin' gas cap on the side!!!?? anyone with a 59 knows what a pain it is to pump gas.. Lol


Probably from an 59 elco or wagon


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

vintage1976 said:


> Probably from an 59 elco or wagon


YEAH, MAYBE IT STARTED LIVE AS A WAGON


----------



## 46'Areosedan (May 21, 2012)

locorider said:


>


Dam that 59 looks nice:thumbsup:


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

bigdogg323 said:


>


 WTH 

What's the story on this one?


----------



## Supreme59rag (Jun 30, 2013)

sdropnem said:


> WTH
> 
> What's the story on this one?


I think that's the one from Japan with all the patterns in the primer....I'm used to seeing it from another angle though. Don't think I've ever seen a pic from the front.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

bigdogg323 said:


>


:thumbsup:







SUNROOF CUT OUT ON RAGTOP COOL IDEA


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

FoolishinVegas said:


> Freakin' gas cap on the side!!!?? anyone with a 59 knows what a pain it is to pump gas.. Lol


that's a nice touch and a first I've seen


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Supreme59rag said:


> I think that's the one from Japan with all the patterns in the primer....I'm used to seeing it from another angle though. Don't think I've ever seen a pic from the front.


yeah it one from Japan it came out in lowrider magazine if I'm not mistaken. Nice five nine in my book and stands out from the rest


----------



## Supreme59rag (Jun 30, 2013)

Coca Pearl said:


> yeah it one from Japan it came out in lowrider magazine if I'm not mistaken. Nice five nine in my book and stands out from the rest


Agreed. Paint looks absolutely sick to me and just makes it that much better.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Supreme59rag (Jun 30, 2013)

Coca Pearl said:


> View attachment 977321


That's the veiw!  
Badass!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Supreme59rag said:


> That's the veiw!
> Badass!


Looks as if the patterns are engraved on there.


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

bigdogg323 said:


>


Love the top! I thought about that a while ago, its cool to see it on a 59


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

Rico63 said:


> 9 piece


 very nice


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

bigdogg323 said:


>


 Bad ass rag. Thats a good idea for the top :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156 (Jul 14, 2002)

Paint by: Steve DeMan


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

got a real clean 1940 gm vert rear window 4 sale
AKA GANSTA WINDOW


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)

How much?


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

bigdogg323 said:


>


Rag player?


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156 said:


> View attachment 979393
> 
> 
> Paint by: Steve DeMan





Too sick!!!!!!! :worship:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

WINDOW IS SOLD


----------



## DannyG. (Aug 29, 2010)

12x60 cruiser skirts....decent shape. Trim needs resto....800 shipped obo 

Here is link 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/32-v...iser-skirts-800-shipped-obo.html#post18537153


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

For sale, OG 59 Trailmasters Correct OG 59 brackets.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

locorider said:


> For sale, OG 59 Trailmasters Correct OG 59 brackets.


SOLD


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

bigdogg323 said:


>


Does anybody remember what issue of LRM did Rag Player came out on?


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

59's. T.T.T


----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)




----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)

View attachment 1003658
View attachment 1003690


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

mrocha1964 said:


> View attachment 1003658
> View attachment 1003690


that's a nice OG car, chingon!!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

ttt


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

not mine, but guys says he has more ragtops
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chevrolet-I...3343aa082&item=151200112770&pt=US_Cars_Trucks


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:


He couldn't find no g body to chop up and race? Seems like a waste to race that 59.


----------



## Supreme59rag (Jun 30, 2013)

MR.59 said:


> not mine, but guys says he has more ragtops
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chevrolet-I...3343aa082&item=151200112770&pt=US_Cars_Trucks


I know he sold one a few weeks ago too.


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

EXCANDALOW said:


>


 :thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

sdropnem said:


> :thumbsup:


 thx!!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

EXCANDALOW said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

MR.59 said:


> not mine, but guys says he has more ragtops
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chevrolet-I...3343aa082&item=151200112770&pt=US_Cars_Trucks


damn sounds to good to be true


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

did a search and this car sold a few times , the last time, says it sold for 14k, so not sure when the REAL SALE WILL TAKE PLACE


----------



## Supreme59rag (Jun 30, 2013)

MR.59 said:


> did a search and this car sold a few times , the last time, says it sold for 14k, so not sure when the REAL SALE WILL TAKE PLACE


I think people bid on those auctions with no intentions to pay just to make them relist it......that way they have more time to scrape the funds together to buy it.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

ANY PICS OF 12X60 TURNPIKES VS FOXCRAFT CRUISERS SKIRTS ON A 59?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Supreme59rag said:


> I think people bid on those auctions with no intentions to pay just to make them relist it......that way they have more time to scrape the funds together to buy it.


YOU CAN ALWAYS OFFER IT TO THE NEXT BIDDER IN LINE,,,,,,, LOSE ONLY A FEW BUCKS FROM THE WINNING BID


----------



## Supreme59rag (Jun 30, 2013)

MR.59 said:


> YOU CAN ALWAYS OFFER IT TO THE NEXT BIDDER IN LINE,,,,,,, LOSE ONLY A FEW BUCKS FROM THE WINNING BID


True. I'm surprised to see it listed again though and didn't sell to another bidder. But it looks like someone got a deal at the recent sale price.


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Straight Game c.c


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

1959 CHEVROLET IMPALA CONVERTIBLE DEALER POSTER- measures 32*18
100$ INCLUDES SHIPPING IN THE LOWER 48.


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

graham said:


> View attachment 1007002
> 
> 
> 1959 CHEVROLET IMPALA CONVERTIBLE DEALER POSTER- measures 32*18
> 100$ INCLUDES SHIPPING IN THE LOWER 48.


these posters are badass!!! i got mine thanks buddy


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

tru2thagame said:


> Straight Game c.c


:thumbsup:


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

no joke said:


> these posters are badass!!! i got mine thanks buddy



thanks NO JOKE.
I have a couple more for sale. hit me up!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

EL Jardiner0


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

BADASS BARBA


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

1959-1960 Impala / chev rear NOS GRAY floor mats new in the box

250$ plus ship.


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

graham said:


> BADASS BARBA


Thx. GRAHAM


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

1959 NOS license plate pocket guard NOS.

150$ plus ship.


----------



## chevy15021 (Aug 7, 2006)

Starting on my 59 ! Yes the one from Detroit how do I post pics from my phone????


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

Barba said:


> EL Jardiner0


She came out beautiful! Im sorry I missed you and the car on the 1st.


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

750


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

GOT A PAIR OF "NEW VIEW" SPOTLIGHTS, 1 IS N.O.S. IN THE BOX, WITH INSTRUCTION SHEET, DATED 1960! AND THE 2ND LIGHT IS GOOD USED
UNTESTED, SO THESE CAN BE YOUR NEXT SATURDAY PROJECT.. A GOOD ALTERNATIVE IF YOU DON`T HAVE THE ROLEX BUDGET TO BUY THE TRAILMASTERS


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

DOES ANY 1 GOT ANY FRONT QUARTER PANEL PATCH METAL FOR SALE?


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

NOT MINE SEEN THIS








http://fresno.craigslist.org/cto/4268095062.html


----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)

This might be going on eBay soon .
348 tripower posi rear few other options.


----------



## Supreme59rag (Jun 30, 2013)

mrocha1964 said:


> View attachment 1014361
> 
> This might be going on eBay soon .
> 348 tripower posi rear few other options.
> ...


Dayyyyyummmmmmmmm!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

mrocha1964 said:


> View attachment 1014361
> 
> This might be going on eBay soon .
> 348 tripower posi rear few other options.
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## low81regal (Apr 19, 2009)

Any videos of 59s doing there thing


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

low81regal said:


> Any videos of 59s doing there thing


http://youtu.be/xlc0l6qoOpM

The yellow five nine in this video


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Bump


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## low81regal (Apr 19, 2009)

Bump


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:wow::wow:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:drama:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## low81regal (Apr 19, 2009)

Bump


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

bigdogg323 said:


> :wow::wow:


thanks for the picture


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

vintage1976 said:


> Ttt


Nice!!!


----------



## low81regal (Apr 19, 2009)

vintage1976 said:


> Ttt


More pics


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

bigdogg323 said:


> :nicoderm:


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## low81regal (Apr 19, 2009)

Bump


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

bigdogg323 said:


> :wow::wow:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

EXCANDALOW said:


>


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## blackcherry 84 (Sep 8, 2006)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 1026401


Thats a cool pic


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

T.T.T


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Bump


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

any hook up on 12x60 turnpike trim?


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## MYERS60 (Jan 29, 2010)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 1030626


Looks sick!!!!!


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)

kandychromegsxr said:


>


Any one have pic of this car outside in the sun?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

DAMN!
PAGE 500!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

tt








DAAAAAAUUUUMMMMM!!!


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 1030626


I love that 59. Inspiration.

My bucket:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

64 CRAWLING said:


> any hook up on 12x60 turnpike trim?


i got 1 side


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

dang i bet finding some one selling just that side is even harder to find lol but what you asking just curious?


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/121256158728


FOR SALE .. NO RESERVE


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

@ MR.59 price?, which side? send me a photo.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

HEY I ASKED FIRST LOL


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

64 CRAWLING said:


> HEY I ASKED FIRST LOL


You aint gonna buy shit anyways, been askin around all over this site the past 2 years for quarter panels and all kinds of shit you aint got money for or intentions to buy


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

SHUT YOUR DUMB ASS UP,YOU DONT KNOW WHAT I HAVE BOUGHT,THERES NOTHING WRONG WITH ASKING? 59 PARTS ARE HARD TO FIND ESPECIALLY WHERE IM AT,THERES GUYS ON HERE THATS HELPFUL AND ASS HOLES LIKE YOU


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## MYERS60 (Jan 29, 2010)

bigdogg323 said:


>


Rims 14's.......or 13's on this bad ass green 59!!!!!


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Bump


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

KERRBSS said:


>


 Very unique!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

64 CRAWLING said:


> dang i bet finding some one selling just that side is even harder to find lol but what you asking just curious?


100.00
got dents , dings


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

KERRBSS said:


>


should run the impala moldings on that trailer, just mount them low, to match the car


----------



## motoman (Mar 26, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

ttt


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

BUMP FOR 59'S!!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/121264139121?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)




----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Bump...


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

got a pair of front door interior trim for a ragtop or hardtop
59 only pair


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

MR.59 said:


> got a pair of front door interior trim for a ragtop or hardtop
> 59 only pair


cuanto


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

59 Limo for sale on ebay right now. Used to belong to Willie Nelson.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

Wizzard said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

1 pair fronts door inside moldings
passenger vert wing window


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

Question for the 59 nuts, you ever seen a power vacuum door lock on a 59-60? 
I got a set of doors with power door locks vacuum, any info on that?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

heartofthacity said:


>


That's one if the baddest 59s. Wasn't that in lowrider mag about a year back?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

locorider said:


> Question for the 59 nuts, you ever seen a power vacuum door lock on a 59-60?
> I got a set of doors with power door locks vacuum, any info on that?


Seen electric , not vacuum


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

GOT PASSENGER SIDE HOCKY STICK FROM A TURNPIKE CRUISER SKIRT
NEEDS WORK, IT WAVY, NOT CRACKED OR BROKEN, BUT A HARD SIDE TO FIND SINCE IT`S THE CURB SIDE. GOOD FOR A SPARE


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

low81regal said:


> Any videos of 59s doing there thing


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

EL JARDINERO


----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

FOR SALE I GOT 2 SETS OF 59/60 IMPALA CONVERTIBLE FRONT WINDOW STAINLESS TRIM. ALREADY POLISH AND READY TO INSTALL. THREE PIECES FOR THE EXTERIOR OF THE CAR $550 PER SET IM IN LOS ANGELES 626 820 3563


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Barba said:


> EL JARDINERO


REAL CLEAN!


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Bump


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Sup 59's fam :wave:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Barba said:


> EL JARDINERO





See u at the 59/60 Chevy Wing Fest Jose. Thanx for your support. :thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

KERRBSS said:


>


DAMN! EXTRA CAB TO BRING THE KIDS!


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

*FRANCISCO* said:


> That's one if the baddest 59s. Wasn't that in lowrider mag about a year back?


:yes: it was in the Magazine and definitely agree, one of the baddest 59's for sure.


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

KERRBSS said:


>


I need that 59 drop top in my life.


----------



## fjc422 (Dec 20, 2010)




----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

Barba said:


>


:thumbsup: Barba,Te aventaste en el 59, salio chingon.


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

KERRBSS said:


>


Im liking that conti kit basket.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)

Greeting’s Everyone, I hope all is well. Motorsport Showcase Presents The Arizona Super Show Saturday March 29th 2014. Register Early Show is 60% Full. 

The Show is Indoor-Outdoor. Cars will be inside Cardinals Stadium. 

For Exhibitor & Vendor applications go to www.motorsportshowcase.com or call 480-766-8164 for more info. 

Have a great Blessed Day.


----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

mexhika said:


> FOR SALE I GOT 2 SETS OF 59/60 IMPALA CONVERTIBLE FRONT WINDOW STAINLESS TRIM. ALREADY POLISH AND READY TO INSTALL. THREE PIECES FOR THE EXTERIOR OF THE CAR $550 PER SET IM IN LOS ANGELES 626 820 3563


Ttt


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

KERRBSS said:


>


 Right on!


----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

mexhika said:


> Ttt


Ttt


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Bump


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)




----------



## topdown59 (Jan 2, 2007)

bigdogg323 said:


> uffin:


Yup


----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)

Any one know what flywheel will work for a 348 when running a 700R4 ?
Will the original 348 one bolt to the 700R4?


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)

I'm looking for some upper quarter panel trim for a 59 hardtop.


----------



## topdown59 (Jan 2, 2007)

IIMPALAA said:


>


Love this pic


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

mrocha1964 said:


> Any one know what flywheel will work for a 348 when running a 700R4 ?
> Will the original 348 one bolt to the 700R4?


I was wondering the same thing?? Anybody got some info?


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

59-60 NOS TRUNK LAMP 
VERY NICE
$275


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

locorider said:


> 59-60 NOS TRUNK LAMP
> VERY NICE
> $275


:h5:


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

T.T.T


----------



## RAG 6T1 (Aug 18, 2008)

IIMPALAA said:


>


Any more pics of these cars........


----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

mexhika said:


> I got two 59 og grills.clean $150each Also got front window stainless for a.convitible. In LoS Angeles


Ttt


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

IIMPALAA said:


>


that 61 esta chignon!!!


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

Could someone show the exact or best location for the bolts for the front seat belts?!


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

Barba said:


>


The ride looks incredible brother! .. Can't wait to see it in person one day! :thumbsup:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

IIMPALAA said:


>


bad ass


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Wizzard said:


>


NEVER RE-DO THAT CAR WZZARD, YOUR HAVING TOO MUCH FUN DRIVING


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)

KERRBSS said:


>


No offense to the owner if you are reading this, but that might be the ugliest shit I have ever seen in my life. Normally I can appreciate almost any style of car but damn.


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

Ant63ss said:


> No offense to the owner if you are reading this, but that might be the ugliest shit I have ever seen in my life. Normally I can appreciate almost any style of car but damn.


LOL!!!


----------



## Supreme59rag (Jun 30, 2013)

Ant63ss said:


> No offense to the owner if you are reading this, but that might be the ugliest shit I have ever seen in my life. Normally I can appreciate almost any style of car but damn.


Same here.....I can appreciate the work that went into it....but why kill a decent 2dr for that? I'm feeling sick now. :facepalm:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Ant63ss said:


> No offense to the owner if you are reading this, but that might be the ugliest shit I have ever seen in my life. Normally I can appreciate almost any style of car but damn.


Agree! :dunno:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

MR.59 said:


> NEVER RE-DO THAT CAR WZZARD, YOUR HAVING TOO MUCH FUN DRIVING


I know...As much as I like Lowriders I do appreciate clean cars with stock suspension too. 
Might just sell it and find me a cheap project-car...


----------



## leon1959 (Aug 28, 2007)

ttt for the 59's


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Supreme59rag said:


> Same here.....I can appreciate the work that went into it....but why kill a decent 2dr for that? I'm feeling sick now. :facepalm:


TO ME
IT LOOKS LIKE THEY FIBERGLASSED OVER A OLD 90`S CAMARO


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

Anyone looking for a set of 59 doors? 
Power windows, power vacuum door locks, manual vents. 
FREE DELIVERY TO SoCAL available.


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

locorider said:


> Anyone looking for a set of 59 doors?
> Power windows, power vacuum door locks, manual vents.
> FREE DELIVERY TO SoCAL available.


For a ht/convertible? Solid?


----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)

Anyone familiar with 59 ACC codes on the cowl tag? 

Trying to figure out what the code "P" is for


----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)

vintage1976 said:


> Anyone familiar with 59 ACC codes on the cowl tag?
> 
> Trying to figure out what the code "P" is for


Pic


----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)

Wizzard said:


> For a ht/convertible? Solid?


Pretty sure HT doors just gotta swap out the glass and frames for a vert


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

vintage1976 said:


> Pretty sure HT doors just gotta swap out the glass and frames for a vert


yup!
i got an extra set of convert vent windows frames if anyone needs a set, also got a couple singles


----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

I got two 59 grills for $150 each


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

FOUND 3 ROUND POWER VENT MOTORS THAT WORK
PLUS MORE N.O.S.


----------



## Supreme59rag (Jun 30, 2013)

MR.59 said:


> FOUND 3 ROUND POWER VENT MOTORS THAT WORK
> PLUS MORE N.O.S.


What are you looking to get for that emblem?


----------



## fjc422 (Dec 20, 2010)

locorider said:


> Anyone looking for a set of 59 doors?
> Power windows, power vacuum door locks, manual vents.
> FREE DELIVERY TO SoCAL available.


. Sent you a pm a couple of days ago, you still trying to sell the doors?


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

fjc422 said:


> . Sent you a pm a couple of days ago, you still trying to sell the doors?


Yes. I'll PM you shortly.


----------



## Mando_64_Esper (Nov 24, 2007)

14/60 Metal Cruising Skirts with Hockey Sticks ONLY.
Fits only a 1959 Impala. Very Solid/Clean! From what I can see, there is No Bondo. Just old lacker paint cracking and slight surface rust on the edges as shown in the pictures. Overall is very nice. One hockey stick has very small dings, but can be fixed. A friend of mine who has knowledge of Cruising Skirts says they are Foxcrafts.
Asking price $600 - 
Price with Shipping (Mid States and West Coast $640 
I got paypal. HMU -Mando (559)395-3171


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

:thumbsup:


OMAR TRECE said:


>


----------



## Supreme59rag (Jun 30, 2013)

Rag on eBay

http://pages.ebay.com/motors/link/?nav=item.view&id=221379846159


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Supreme59rag said:


> Rag on eBay
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/motors/link/?nav=item.view&id=221379846159


 SHOULD OFFER TO SELL HIM ALL THE MISSING INTERIOR STAINLESS?
ALL 59 RAGS HAVE THE RUBBER/CARPET FLOOR MAT. SHOULD OFFER HIM A N.O.S. SET?


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

OMAR TRECE said:


>


NICE


----------



## Los Compadres (Mar 31, 2007)

Supreme59rag said:


> Rag on eBay
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/motors/link/?nav=item.view&id=221379846159


I've never understood how people can have a nice Rag Top like this but roll China wheels & even worse NO chips on their KO's.....?


----------



## Supreme59rag (Jun 30, 2013)

MR.59 said:


> SHOULD OFFER TO SELL HIM ALL THE MISSING INTERIOR STAINLESS?
> ALL 59 RAGS HAVE THE RUBBER/CARPET FLOOR MAT. SHOULD OFFER HIM A N.O.S. SET?


And some real wheels


----------



## Supreme59rag (Jun 30, 2013)

Los Compadres said:


> I've never understood how people can have a nice Rag Top like this but roll China wheels & even worse NO chips on their KO's.....?


Seems like it's been devalued by changing everything under the hood too. But them wheels ?


----------



## Supreme59rag (Jun 30, 2013)

Anyone have the long center trim for a vert deck lid they'd be willing to part with?


----------



## 5t9 wagon (Feb 20, 2014)

How much for that emblem?


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

MR.59 said:


> SHOULD OFFER TO SELL HIM ALL THE MISSING INTERIOR STAINLESS?
> ALL 59 RAGS HAVE THE RUBBER/CARPET FLOOR MAT. SHOULD OFFER HIM A N.O.S. SET?


:thumbsup:


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

http://cosprings.craigslist.org/pts/4344915537.html
NOT MINE, SEEN IT ON CRAIGSLIST. COM


----------



## Supreme59rag (Jun 30, 2013)

FUNKSTERGROOVES said:


>


:facepalm:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

FUNKSTERGROOVES said:


>


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

59 hardtop poster


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

MR.59 said:


> 59 hardtop poster


How much?


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

Supreme59rag said:


> :facepalm:


Not mine. I saved the pic of of craigslist.com. 
http://cosprings.craigslist.org/pts/4344915537.html


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

MR.59 said:


> 59 hardtop poster


Damm bro that looks mint.... Is it OG?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

FUNKSTERGROOVES said:


> Damm bro that looks mint.... Is it OG?


an exact copy of an N.O.S. poster, even down to the thick hardboard backing, zero fading, no damage on the original, nice gloss finish.
the guy that made them, only made a few, because of the expense going through the same proccess to make it like the originals were done.


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

MR.59 said:


> an exact copy of an N.O.S. poster, even down to the thick hardboard backing, zero fading, no damage on the original, nice gloss finish.
> the guy that made them, only made a few, because of the expense going through the same proccess to make it like the originals were done.


That is nice poster my friend. Let me know when your ready to sell that item  under the car cover. Shot a PM when the time comes.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

FUNKSTERGROOVES said:


> That is nice poster my friend. Let me know when your ready to sell that item  under the car cover. Shot a PM when the time comes.


my glass house is in front
the dogs get the 59`s


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

Hello AAA i broke down and need a free tow LOL :biggrin:


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

EastLosRider said:


> View attachment 1105274
> 
> 
> Hello AAA i broke down and need a free tow LOL :biggrin:


Looks like my old 59 (thankfully I never needed a tow)


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

EastLosRider said:


> View attachment 1105274
> 
> 
> Hello AAA i broke down and need a free tow LOL :biggrin:


:thumbsup:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

FUNKSTERGROOVES said:


> Looks like my old 59 (thankfully I never needed a tow)


:werd:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

FUNKSTERGROOVES said:


> http://cosprings.craigslist.org/pts/4344915537.html
> NOT MINE, SEEN IT ON CRAIGSLIST. COM


How much was it on there for?


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

mabeg said:


> How much was it on there for?


I think 600.00.


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

FUNKSTERGROOVES said:


> I think 600.00.


thanks I tried looking for it on craigslist... didn't find it.


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

mabeg said:


> thanks I tried looking for it on craigslist... didn't find it.


Soon after I posted the link on here they removed it.


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

FUNKSTERGROOVES said:


> Soon after I posted the link on here they removed it.


Oh ok that was pretty cool....


----------



## chrisgride (Jun 16, 2010)

EastLosRider said:


> View attachment 1105274
> 
> 
> Hello AAA i broke down and need a free tow LOL :biggrin:


Now I gotta post a pic of mine getting towed, lol. Fuckers didn't even use a flat deck for mine.


----------



## chrisgride (Jun 16, 2010)

The day my brakes failed going down a big hill, almost rear-ended my buddy's 63 rag!


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

chrisgride said:


> The day my brakes failed going down a big hill, almost rear-ended my buddy's 63 rag!


Damn! What happened with the brakes? Looks like both you and the car was allright.


----------



## chrisgride (Jun 16, 2010)

Wizzard said:


> Damn! What happened with the brakes? Looks like both you and the car was allright.


Complete failure of the master cylinder (single piston). The guy in front of me in the 63 rag had to stop at a red light at the bottom of the hill, I swerved around him and stopped the car using the transmission and parking brake.


----------



## chrisgride (Jun 16, 2010)

Going for full power disc brakes this summer. Oh, and some cruiser skirts!


----------



## fltotheo (Jun 24, 2013)

thats a sign chris! you have to give it to me :biggrin:


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

chrisgride said:


> The day my brakes failed going down a big hill, almost rear-ended my buddy's 63 rag!


Holy shit lucky you where abnle to stop the car and avoid crashing especially a rag hno:


----------



## chrisgride (Jun 16, 2010)

fltotheo said:


> thats a sign chris! you have to give it to me :biggrin:


I'll wait till the next sign, then I'll send it your way.


----------



## chrisgride (Jun 16, 2010)

EastLosRider said:


> Holy shit lucky you where abnle to stop the car and avoid crashing especially a rag hno:


Yeah, no doubt! It would have been a spectacular rag vs rag accident. My nerves were shot after, I couldn't stop shaking.


----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)

Selling a 1959 impala 2 door Hardtop parts car. The 59 is located in Virginia Beach . I Bought the car and still have not shipped it home.
I have no space for it, best offer takes it home . Text me for pics. 805 302 7133


----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

chrisgride said:


> The day my brakes failed going down a big hill, almost rear-ended my buddy's 63 rag!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

OG POSTER


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## techghetto59 (Dec 28, 2012)

She ready for summer:nicoderm:


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

MR.59 said:


> OG POSTER


:thumbsup:


----------



## 2DOOR64 (Nov 11, 2008)

bad ass


----------



## 2DOOR64 (Nov 11, 2008)

:yes:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

NO MINE, BUT PRICED TO SELL
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251466420739?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## theonegodchose (Oct 5, 2007)

StraightGameSanDiegoCC President Will Bunch!!! "THE GAME PLAN"


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

theonegodchose said:


> StraightGameSanDiegoCC President Will Bunch!!! "THE GAME PLAN"


:thumbsup:


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

One of my favorite 1959s


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

WE are having our 4th Annual Driftin On A Memory Whittier Blvd Cruise and drive inn movies after on May 25th heres the link below with all details hope to see you guys there let us know in that topic if you will be attending thanks 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...ry-whittier-blvd-cruise-drive-inn-movies.html


----------



## rolling deep (Jul 1, 2007)

theonegodchose said:


> StraightGameSanDiegoCC President Will Bunch!!! "THE GAME PLAN"


Congratulations for making magazine.


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

For sale, click on link below

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/32-v...85537-1959-impala-spotlight.html#post19431089


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

chrisgride said:


> Complete failure of the master cylinder (single piston). The guy in front of me in the 63 rag had to stop at a red light at the bottom of the hill, I swerved around him and stopped the car using the transmission and parking brake.


Crazy! Glad you could stop without crashing!


----------



## vipera (Nov 3, 2010)

KERRBSS said:


>


:barf::barf:


----------



## motoman (Mar 26, 2005)

ttt


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

_Hi all,_

_I need your guys help I'm looking for a back glass molding, is the one right below the glass on the exterior is about 3 feet long for a 59 2dr hardtop, how much??_

_Thanks walt_


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

JUST ME said:


>


Sick......


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

NOS paint dividers click link below 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/32-vehicle-parts-classifieds/487385-1959-nos-paint-dividers.html


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

:drama:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

N.O.S. 1959 REVERSE LIGHTS, COMPLETE SET, HARDWARE, TEMPLATES. ALL UP 4 GRABS


----------



## low81regal (Apr 19, 2009)

what cruiser skirts do you guys prefer 12x60 or 14x60


----------



## chevy15021 (Aug 7, 2006)

12x60


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

12x60


----------



## rolling deep (Jul 1, 2007)

low81regal said:


> what cruiser skirts do you guys prefer 12x60 or 14x60


59 take 14x60 and 60 take 12x60


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

rolling deep said:


> 59 take 14x60 and 60 take 12x60


these are made by FOXCRAFT
and are maked on the box "1959 impala only"
12x60


----------



## rolling deep (Jul 1, 2007)

59 take 14x60 because of the wider quarter panels. 60s can't take 14x60 they will hit the molding on the quarter. 12x60 look small on a 59. Back in the day that's all they used 14x60 on the 59 until now.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

rolling deep said:


> 59 take 14x60 because of the wider quarter panels. 60s can't take 14x60 they will hit the molding on the quarter. 12x60 look small on a 59. Back in the day that's all they used 14x60 on the 59 until now.


 I HAVE ONLY SEEN 1 TRUE 59 CRUISER "FOXCRAFT" SKIRT
OTHERS FIT, THERE IS ONE THAT IS A UNIVERSAL FIT SKIRT, THOSE I ALWAY SEE AT SWAPMEETS WHEN GUYS SAY 59 ONLY, BUT THEY FIT MANY OTHER CARS TOO
BUT ONLY 1 MADE FOR A 59 FROM FOXCRAFT THAT IS A DEDICATED SKIRT


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

THESE ARE THE "CORRECT SKIRTS FOR A 59"
I DON`T KNOW WHO STARTED THE STORY ON 14 INCH "BEING ONLY 59? 
I ALWAYS FIGURED IT WAS A GUY WITH A STACK OF THEM, AND COULDN`T SELL EM , SO HE MADE THE STORY UP HE GET RID OF THEM 14 INCH SKIRTS.


----------



## low81regal (Apr 19, 2009)

How much well those run for


----------



## rolling deep (Jul 1, 2007)

MR.59 said:


> THESE ARE THE "CORRECT SKIRTS FOR A 59"
> I DON`T KNOW WHO STARTED THE STORY ON 14 INCH "BEING ONLY 59?
> I ALWAYS FIGURED IT WAS A GUY WITH A STACK OF THEM, AND COULDN`T SELL EM , SO HE MADE THE STORY UP HE GET RID OF THEM 14 INCH SKIRTS.


Thanks for the info bro. Good to know


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

MR.59 said:


> I HAVE ONLY SEEN 1 TRUE 59 CRUISER "FOXCRAFT" SKIRT
> OTHERS FIT, THERE IS ONE THAT IS A UNIVERSAL FIT SKIRT, THOSE I ALWAY SEE AT SWAPMEETS WHEN GUYS SAY 59 ONLY, BUT THEY FIT MANY OTHER CARS TOO
> BUT ONLY 1 MADE FOR A 59 FROM FOXCRAFT THAT IS A DEDICATED SKIRT


Good shit here....


----------



## low81regal (Apr 19, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## 5t9 wagon (Feb 20, 2014)

MR.59 said:


> N.O.S. 1959 REVERSE LIGHTS, COMPLETE SET, HARDWARE, TEMPLATES. ALL UP 4 GRABS


How much for the reverse lights ?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

ANYBODY NEED 59-60 A/C PARTS?
DON`T HAVE THE CHROME PARTS BUT HAVE EVERYTHING ELSE


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

1959 Chevrolet dealer poster.
75 bucks shipped.


----------



## harbor area 64 rag (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## harbor area 64 rag (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## Supreme59rag (Jun 30, 2013)

harbor area 64 rag said:


> View attachment 1140465


That's wtf I'm talkin bout! I'm going that same combo but with grey and grey interior. That looks silver in the pics.


----------



## topdown59 (Jan 2, 2007)

Anybody have problems with there linkage on the steering column hitting the brake booster and if so what is the best solution? Can't shift mine into park


----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)

*Motorsport Showcase Presents The Arizona Super Show & Concert this Saturday March 29, 2014 at the University of Phoenix Stadium: 

1 Cardinal Dr. in Glendale AZ 85305. 

Show hours are from 2 p.m. to 10:00 p.m. 

**The Show is Indoor-Outdoor. Cars will be inside Cardinals Stadium. 

*Entertainment will feature *MC MAGIC, BABY BASH, KID INK, WHODINI, DJ BABY CHINO, LIL ROB, LV SHARP, CECY B, and ERIC BELLINGER!!!*

*Special Appearances by The Cardinals Cheerleaders and BIG RED!!!

For more info. go to *www.motorsportshowcase.com *or call 480-766-8164 
*
*You may purchase advance discount tickets at the University of Phoenix Stadium Box Office or go to *http://www.ticketmaster.com/event/19004C3BA20B75E5

*Have a great Blessed Day.

*


----------



## Mr. Brougham (Feb 21, 2007)




----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

Mr. Brougham said:


>


That is an amazing ride


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

pic i took from yesterdays show uffin:


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

Mr. Brougham said:


>





bigdogg323 said:


> pic i took from yesterdays show uffin:


both of these killer 59s painted by steve deman


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Forgot a pic from the show


----------



## fjc422 (Dec 20, 2010)

Do you have to shorten the rear end if you want to run cruiser skirts and do side to side?


----------



## topdown59 (Jan 2, 2007)

fjc422 said:


> Do you have to shorten the rear end if you want to run cruiser skirts and do side to side?


Nope


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

I GOT THIS GIANT CHUNK OF A 1959/60 WHOLE DASH SECTION, IT HAS A LARGE PORTION OF THE OG A/C SYSTEM ,
going on fleabay.


----------



## low81regal (Apr 19, 2009)

Bump


----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)

Check out my INSTAGRAM @jorgev_photos for more pics!!


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

Pure Anxiety and El Jardinero 59z @ South Gate Show


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Barba said:


> Pure Anxiety and El Jardinero 59z @ South Gate Show


Sweet!


----------



## chrisgride (Jun 16, 2010)

Would anybody happen to have a template on exactly where to mount the stars and exhaust ports on a set of 12 X 60 cruiser skirts? Looking at pictures, the locations are roughly all the same, but do vary a bit from car to car. Any help is much appreciated.


----------



## fltotheo (Jun 24, 2013)

My95Fleety said:


>


dope pic!


----------



## 956chevy (Mar 23, 2013)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

no joke's 59 rag


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)




----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

ttt 59's


----------



## del barrio (Aug 29, 2007)

My95Fleety said:


>


beauty!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

EXCANDALOW said:


> ttt


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

My95Fleety said:


>


Real nice pic!


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)




----------



## motoman (Mar 26, 2005)

ttt


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

My95Fleety said:


>


Nice...


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Barba said:


> Pure Anxiety and El Jardinero 59z @ South Gate Show





Looking good Jose.. :thumbsup:
See u both at the WingFest!!!!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

parting it out


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

MR.59 said:


> got a complete front bumper up for grabs, og grill guard, calif 1 piece bumper, clean splash pans


How much are you asking?


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

nice


MR.59 said:


> got a complete front bumper up for grabs, og grill guard, calif 1 piece bumper, clean splash pans


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

MR.59 said:


> got a complete front bumper up for grabs, og grill guard, calif 1 piece bumper, clean splash pans


LOOKING FOR $1000.00 FOR THE WHOLE THING
OR MIGHT PART IT OUT, FOR POMONA SWAPMEET, OR EBAY


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

Hi everyone,

I'm looking for the following parts 
- power window quarters left and right regulators for a 1959 convertible
- complete power window harness for a 2 door hardtop and convertible

if anyone has these parts please send me a PM, thanks Walt.


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Got a little cool thing to tell all the 59-freaks out there, back in 1959 Swedish GM-dealers that sold the newest Chevys had to adapt some of their car-models to meet the Swedish standards and regulations for cars. 
The Impala was one of the models that had to be adapted.
The 2 "rockets" at the end of the front fenders had to be replaced since they could be hazardous if you got hit by the car due the the pointy and sharp edges. 
Theese "rockets" or spear-shaped trims was replaced with another trim to suit the Swedish market (the 1961-models also got replacement trim).

I have seen them on a Swedish sold 61 bubbletop before but never on a 59 until today. 
Here is what they look like:


Now the trim is one thing, I can dig it since it gives Swedish sold 59´s a unique look. 
Another change they "had to" adapt is the rear...To be able to fit the Swedish license plates the litterly cut the body to make it fit! 
In the 70´s they started to adapt license plates to cars instead of the opposite, we still got the big ones but you can apply for a US-sized licenseplate.
Anyway, here is how they did it lol!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Wizzard said:


> Got a little cool thing to tell all the 59-freaks out there, back in 1959 Swedish GM-dealers that sold the newest Chevys had to adapt some of their car-models to meet the Swedish standards and regulations for cars.
> The Impala was one of the models that had to be adapted.
> The 2 "rockets" at the end of the front fenders had to be replaced since they could be hazardous if you got hit by the car due the the pointy and sharp edges.
> Theese "rockets" or spear-shaped trims was replaced with another trim to suit the Swedish market (the 1961-models also got replacement trim).
> ...


nice little 59 nugget


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

I should be bringing this home soon


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

MR.59 said:


> got a complete front bumper up for grabs, og grill guard, calif 1 piece bumper, clean splash pans


ANYBODY HEARD FROM PETE IN BUFFALO NY?
DIDN`T GO TO POMONA SWAPMEET THINKING OF PARTING THIS OUT IF THERE`S ENOUGH INTEREST, ALL DRY OG PARTS


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> I should be bringing this home soon


:thumbsup:


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

I have a question for all the 59' accesserie guys. I have an opportunity to by an electric pop trunk for my 59'. Now, is it the same? Better? Or a down grade to a vacuum pop trunk? Should I buy it? Or pass on it?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

S.J convrt59 said:


> I have a question for all the 59' accesserie guys. I have an opportunity to by an electric pop trunk for my 59'. Now, is it the same? Better? Or a down grade to a vacuum pop trunk? Should I buy it? Or pass on it?


1959 IMPALA NEVER HAD A POP TRUNK
GUYS JUST INSTALL THEM FROM OTHER YEARS, BUT A CHEVY POP TRUNK WAS NEVER OFFERED , IF YOU WANT SOMTHING CRAZY LOOK AT A 1959 CADDY POP TRUNK
IT`S YEAR CORRECT


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

YOU LEARN SOMETHING NEW EVER DAY!!!


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

anyone interesting in a reproduction of a 1959 Chevrolet Impala convertible dealer poster?
measures 18*32 inches. This is an exact copy of a very rare poster!
75 bucks includes shipping in a new tube.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

MR.59 said:


> LOOKING FOR $1000.00 FOR THE WHOLE THING
> OR MIGHT PART IT OUT, FOR POMONA SWAPMEET, OR EBAY


DECIDED TO PART IT OUT, 
GRILL GUARD SOLD ON EBAY
HAVE THE 1 PIECE WESTCOAST BUMPER,
PERFECT FRONT PANS
FRONT BUMPER BRACES TO SELL


----------



## 2BSTYLE (Apr 28, 2010)

2BSTYLE said:


> MY NEW TOY
> 
> View attachment 922185
> View attachment 922193


MY PROJECT FOR SALE !!!! PM FOR MORE INFORMATION


----------



## fltotheo (Jun 24, 2013)

2BSTYLE said:


> MY PROJECT FOR SALE !!!! PM FOR MORE INFORMATION


ok, i´m interrested!


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

59 SixFoes!

:fool2:


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

MR.59 said:


> 1959 IMPALA NEVER HAD A POP TRUNK
> GUYS JUST INSTALL THEM FROM OTHER YEARS, BUT A CHEVY POP TRUNK WAS NEVER OFFERED , IF YOU WANT SOMTHING CRAZY LOOK AT A 1959 CADDY POP TRUNK
> IT`S YEAR CORRECT


Good shit right here.....


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

MR.59 said:


> 1959 IMPALA NEVER HAD A POP TRUNK
> GUYS JUST INSTALL THEM FROM OTHER YEARS, BUT A CHEVY POP TRUNK WAS NEVER OFFERED , IF YOU WANT SOMTHING CRAZY LOOK AT A 1959 CADDY POP TRUNK
> IT`S YEAR CORRECT


Thanks for the info.. And I'll keep and eye out for one


----------



## RAG 6T1 (Aug 18, 2008)

BIGBOO475365 said:


>


Nice Flick..........


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

MR.59 said:


> parting it out


could not sell the whole thing at 1000.00 so parting it out
_grill guard _ _SOLD
splash pans SOLD
STILL HAVE THE CHROME 1 PIECE BUMPER, AND FULL BUMPER SUPPORTS, AND BRACKETS FOR SALE_


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

MR.59 said:


> GOT A N.O.S. SET OF THESE GUIDE LENES, REAL DEAL TO SELL, NOT THE GENERIC "GLO- BRITE"


STILL HAVE THESE TO SELL


----------



## motoman (Mar 26, 2005)

ttt


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

ANYBODY NEED A SET OF HAND MADE STAINLESS STEEL ROCKER TRIM? POLISHED LIKE CHROME, AND THICK TOO, NOT THE THIN STUFF
HAVE 1 SET TO SELL


----------



## chevy_sled (Jun 27, 2013)

How much for the rockers?


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

59 rockers, polished stainless up 4 grabs 1 set


----------



## Supreme59rag (Jun 30, 2013)

MR.59 said:


> 59 rockers, polished stainless up 4 grabs 1 set


What's up with the long top fender trim? I could use a pair.


----------



## low61rag (Aug 30, 2013)

Have this steering wheel for sale


----------



## Supreme59rag (Jun 30, 2013)

Supreme59rag said:


> What's up with the long top fender trim? I could use a pair.


I know somebody got some. Hit me up if you're holding.


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

DDDAAAAAAUUUUUUMMMMM!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

JUST ME said:


>


sick picture!!!! looks badass


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 1202794


snap that car togther and cruise it patina`d


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

MR.59 said:


> snap that car together and cruise it patina`d


That can of water is blocking the view!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

no joke said:


> sick picture!!!! looks badass


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Any 59´s for sale? HT or convertible.

Just sold my 59 and I´m looking for a new one.


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

MR.59 said:


> 59 rockers, polished stainless up 4 grabs 1 set


anymore pics of that rag


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

Wizzard said:


> Any 59´s for sale? HT or convertible.
> 
> Just sold my 59 and I´m looking for a new one.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Wizzard said:


> Any 59´s for sale? HT or convertible.
> 
> Just sold my 59 and I´m looking for a new one.


sounds like a mistake, 
thought you liked that car?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

EastLosRider said:


> anymore pics of that rag


maybe, might get a chance to work on it, the cars in front of it might be leaving


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

Wizzard said:


> Any 59´s for sale? HT or convertible.
> 
> Just sold my 59 and I´m looking for a new one.


wtf!!


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

MR.59 said:


> sounds like a mistake,
> thought you liked that car?


I liked it alot, but it had some sloppy body work done to it when it got repainted in the past. And a little rust here and there. I cant get stuff like that out of my head, it annoys me.

I kept all the goodies though, spotlights, sanco blinds and the Tru ray's.


----------



## chevy_sled (Jun 27, 2013)

how much for the rockers?


----------



## renaissance-x (Apr 29, 2014)

MR.59 said:


>


 You selling these?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

renaissance-x said:


> You selling these?


i only need to keep 4 of them, what were you looking for?


----------



## Honorized Artz (Mar 12, 2014)

One thing I found as a Rider is that there isn't a lot of art out there that captures the culture of our movement and represents the streets where it came from... So I made it myself! Fine out for the riders. Decorate the walls of your house, shop, or Man-cave with pieces we can relate to... www.MagChop.com offers Urban fine art gallery wrapped on high quality stretched canvas. Framed lithographs, and T-shirts coming soon!


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

JUST ME said:


>


nice!!!


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)

JUST ME said:


>


That's nice.:thumbsup:


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## fltotheo (Jun 24, 2013)

Wizzard said:


> Any 59´s for sale? HT or convertible.
> 
> Just sold my 59 and I´m looking for a new one.


you ever came across this one? i don´t understand swedish, but if its in good condition...

http://bilar.trovit.se/index.php/co...mpala/origin.1/section.1/section_type.1/pop.1


----------



## MYERS60 (Jan 29, 2010)

JUST ME said:


>


Just something about hardtops!! Bad ass!!


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

fltotheo said:


> you ever came across this one? i don´t understand swedish, but if its in good condition...
> 
> http://bilar.trovit.se/index.php/cod.frame/url.http%3A%2F%2Fwww.blocket.se%2Fhorby%2FChevrolet_Impala_Cab__59_53641827.htm%3Fca%3D4%26w%3D3/id_ad.lIB1Oc131rO/what_d.chevrolet impala/origin.1/section.1/section_type.1/pop.1


Ive seen it before, he is asking $77.000. (converted to dollars)
Not seen it in person, but I talked to a guy who looked at it and it wasnt all that nice, restored in the 80´s but not all that good.
The shady part is that it is registered as a hardtop...


----------



## fltotheo (Jun 24, 2013)

Wizzard said:


> Ive seen it before, he is asking $77.000. (converted to dollars)
> Not seen it in person, but I talked to a guy who looked at it and it wasnt all that nice, restored in the 80´s but not all that good.
> The shady part is that it is registered as a hardtop...


and what says the cowl tag?


----------



## motoman (Mar 26, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

fltotheo said:


> and what says the cowl tag?


Not sure, havent seen it. The guy I talked to didnt say either.


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)

http://youtu.be/pAw6wJqP9sQ


----------



## leon1959 (Aug 28, 2007)

ttt


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## MR.IMP (Jul 22, 2005)

JR
Klique cc


----------



## MR.IMP (Jul 22, 2005)

View attachment 1216698


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

JUST ME said:


>





JUST ME said:


>


paint by Steve Deman from Kolor Kings


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## Supreme59rag (Jun 30, 2013)

Happy 59 day


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

MR.59 said:


> 59 rockers, polished stainless up 4 grabs 1 set


Have 1 more set left to sell


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

JUST ME said:


>


uffin:


----------



## motoman (Mar 26, 2005)

ttt


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

JUST ME said:


>





JUST ME said:


>


Bad ass nine :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)

JUST ME said:


>


Any more pics?


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

WingFest is this Sunday!!! See u guys there :thumbsup:


----------



## RAG 6T1 (Aug 18, 2008)

JUST ME said:


>


Bad Ass.......


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

ANY DOORS 4 SALE?


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

EL DAILY DRIVER 
DUVALIN9


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

uffin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

LURCH63 said:


> uffin:


EL DE TU TIO....


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Esta chingon bro, que color lo pintaste? What else you done to it bro?


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

LURCH63 said:


> Esta chingon bro, que color lo pintaste? What else you done to it bro?


flat brown with flat tan top for now and put a tan interior!!
changed tranny...


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Cool bro, what trans did u put in it? Pon fotos of the insideuffin:se Mira bien el Caro.


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

EXCANDALOW said:


>


Dam homie looks good


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

LURCH63 said:


> Cool bro, what trans did u put in it? Pon fotos of the insideuffin:se Mira bien el Caro.


will do lowko



EastLosRider said:


> Dam homie looks good


gracias carnal!!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Pics from wings fest


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Sweet 59


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)

http://youtu.be/972YwsUNUG8


----------



## RAG 6T1 (Aug 18, 2008)

59JUNKIE said:


> http://youtu.be/972YwsUNUG8


It doesnt get any better...........Bad Ass ride


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

59JUNKIE said:


> http://youtu.be/972YwsUNUG8


badass car and badass painter!!!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Got one set left of stainless handmade rocker trim
Machine and hand polished
Last set to sell


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Wanna thank everyone that came out this past Sunday to the 59/60 Chevy Wing Fest . Hope to see u next year. :thumbsup:


----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Wanna thank everyone that came out this past Sunday to the 59/60 Chevy Wing Fest . Hope to see u next year. :thumbsup:


Do you or anyone us have any pictures from the show you can post here? :wave:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

smoney4391 said:


> Do you or anyone us have any pictures from the show you can post here? :wave:




I created an Instagram account. " chevywingfest"....
And there's a couple on shows and events topic under 59/60's Chevywingfest


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

IIMPALAA said:


>






Beautiful!!!! :worship:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

To all the WingFest Fanatics. I'm still recovering and at the same time very excited in organizing next year's WingFest. I'm really looking for input without offending anybody. Because of the high demand on 58 owners wanting to participate the WingFest and a high percentage of people telling me the 58's have small wings, How about adding the 58's to Next years WingFest?? With all due respect I would like everyone's input. Let's keep it simple with a Yes or No.... And please no smartass remarks or negative comments. Thank you. Angel AKA Angelistic...


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Beautiful!!!! :worship:


THANKS


----------



## Supreme59rag (Jun 30, 2013)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Wanna thank everyone that came out this past Sunday to the 59/60 Chevy Wing Fest . Hope to see u next year. :thumbsup:


Man I wish I could've been there. My goal is to drive my 59 from PA to CA across the country to this show when it's all finished up and I get the bugs worked out.


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Supreme59rag said:


> Man I wish I could've been there. My goal is to drive my 59 from PA to CA across the country to this show when it's all finished up and I get the bugs worked out.






Hope to see you next year then. :thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> To all the WingFest Fanatics. I'm still recovering and at the same time very excited in organizing next year's WingFest. I'm really looking for input without offending anybody. Because of the high demand on 58 owners wanting to participate the WingFest and a high percentage of people telling me the 58's have small wings, How about adding the 58's to Next years WingFest?? With all due respect I would like everyone's input. Let's keep it simple with a Yes or No.... And please no smartass remarks or negative comments. Thank you. Angel AKA Angelistic...






First of all I wanna thank everyone for your input and keeping it simple but as much as I'm excited on organizing the next event I think I'm jumping the gun due to lack of space. Therefore as of now I'm keeping it 59/60 Chevy Wing Fest and 57/58 Chevy Fest. There's still enough time on looking for an affordable large facility but as for now we will keep it like this. As of the 57/58 Chevy Fest the date will be next year June 28, 2015 at Bob's Big Boy Broiler in the city of Downey . Same spot the 59/60 Chevy Wing Fest took place...


----------



## Supreme59rag (Jun 30, 2013)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Hope to see you next year then. :thumbsup:


Lol....I don't think it's gonna be next year....that'd be a miracle. I'm thinking more like 2016 or 17


----------



## Supreme59rag (Jun 30, 2013)

Supreme59rag said:


> Lol....I don't think it's gonna be next year....that'd be a miracle. I'm thinking more like 2016 or 17


Gonna be an epic drive in a 59 though.


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

Supreme59rag said:


> Gonna be an epic drive in a 59 though.


Man! That'd be a best of show for making that drive right there!! ??


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

T.T.T


----------



## Supreme59rag (Jun 30, 2013)

FoolishinVegas said:


> Man! That'd be a best of show for making that drive right there!! ??


Well that's my goal for 2016, providing it's ready. My homie in Sacramento should be done with his 60 rag within the next year. So my plan is to drive out, meet him and roll into wingfest. I know it's not going to be easy just to complete the car....and not any easier making the drive. But hell I'm always up for a challenge. Here's the way it sits as of this week. Body just about ready to come off the frame.


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Will be for sale when completed


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

got 1 set of reproduction rocker trim left to sell


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

Ok my mind is made up and my goal set. 59 hardtop in two years maybe sooner.


----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)

Proud new member of the 59 builder's club


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

right on ant63ss, welcome to the club =) great find youre already ahead with the paint and body done and dash done. glass isn't a lot and easy to put in, and interior seats isl hog clipped in and panels put on panels easy hit up walt from ciadella


----------



## chrisgride (Jun 16, 2010)

Slowly but surely, my beater is coming along.....


----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)

GALLO 59 said:


> right on ant63ss, welcome to the club =) great find youre already ahead with the paint and body done and dash done. glass isn't a lot and easy to put in, and interior seats isl hog clipped in and panels put on panels easy hit up walt from ciadella


Thanks bro. I'm actually gonna change the color on it. The paint job isn't all that great, plus I already have a 63 with a light color so I want to go dark on this one.


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

Ant63ss said:


> Proud new member of the 59 builder's club


Nice 



chrisgride said:


> Slowly but surely, my beater is coming along.....


Looks great Chris


----------



## chrisgride (Jun 16, 2010)

locorider said:


> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great Chris


Thanks man, those Foxcraft skirts I got off you really improved the look.


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

Ant63ss said:


> Proud new member of the 59 builder's club


 Congratz on the 59'. She looks good Brotha. Cant wait to see her all done up, and rollin.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

Ant63ss said:


> Proud new member of the 59 builder's club


:thumbsup:


----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)

S.J convrt59 said:


> Congratz on the 59'. She looks good Brotha. Cant wait to see her all done up, and rollin.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


Thanks bro. I can't wait. Hopefully it will be sooner than later.


----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## KLIQUE SD 1958 RAG (Jun 20, 2013)

Perro's 59 rag , coming out soon!... Klique SD!


----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

Hot shit right hereΔΔΔ


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

KLIQUE SD 1958 RAG said:


> Perro's 59 rag , coming out soon!... Klique SD!


QUE CHULADA DE MAIZ PRIETO!!!!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

CHULADA DE 59 ANTONIO!!!



Ant63ss said:


> Proud new member of the 59 builder's club


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

NICE!!
VERY NICE!!


chrisgride said:


> Slowly but surely, my beater is coming along.....


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

GOOD LUCK WITH DARK COLORS!!


Ant63ss said:


> Thanks bro. I'm actually gonna change the color on it. The paint job isn't all that great, plus I already have a 63 with a light color so I want to go dark on this one.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

GOT A FULL OG SET OF ORIGINAL VERT INTERIOR TRIM ALL NICE STRAIGHT GOOD PINS, NOT JUNK, NOT REPOPED CALIF DRY PARTS
DOORS
REAR V`s 
HOCKY TRIM


----------



## 510rag64ss (May 22, 2010)

Ant63ss said:


> Proud new member of the 59 builder's club


nice !!!!


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

KLIQUE SD 1958 RAG said:


> Perro's 59 rag , coming out soon!... Klique SD!


NICE


----------



## chrisgride (Jun 16, 2010)

EXCANDALOW said:


> NICE!!
> VERY NICE!!


 Thanks!!! Not too bad for a survivor car.


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)

EXCANDALOW said:


> CHULADA DE 59 ANTONIO!!!


Thanks homie


----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)

EXCANDALOW said:


> GOOD LUCK WITH DARK COLORS!!


I know. I always think the lighter colors look classy but I just want to do something different than I already have. Probably a candy root beer brown.


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

Ant63ss said:


> I know. I always think the lighter colors look classy but I just want to do something different than I already have. Probably a candy root beer brown.


new house of color rootbeer brown kinda shitty


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

old stuff better


----------



## Toby2Thumbs (May 31, 2014)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)

EXCANDALOW said:


> new house of color rootbeer brown kinda shitty


I heard that from someone else too. This is the look I'm going for. I'm pretty sure it's from the PPG Candy vibrance line.


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

Ant63ss said:


> I heard that from someone else too. This is the look I'm going for. I'm pretty sure it's from the PPG Candy vibrance line.


fuking nice


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

Ant63ss said:


> I heard that from someone else too. This is the look I'm going for. I'm pretty sure it's from the PPG Candy vibrance line.


:thumbsup:


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

*pg 5.20*
That is all, carry on


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

JUST ME said:


>


badass!!! kolor kings paint job by steve deman


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

HAVE A 59 BELAIR COMPLETE FRONT CHIP TO SELL, 
ORIGINAL PAINT, CLEAN TRIM, AND GRILL, CORE SUPPORT, INNER FENDERS, HEADLIGHT ASSEMBLIES, , C-PANELS , ALL CALIF DRY, CAN ADD A HOOD, BUT THAT`S IN PRIMER


----------



## RAG 6T1 (Aug 18, 2008)

JUST ME said:


>


Bad Ass 59..................


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

Ant63ss said:


> I heard that from someone else too. This is the look I'm going for. I'm pretty sure it's from the PPG Candy vibrance line.


 Bad ass brotha :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

Can anyone tell me how I can install the rocker panel braces for a convertible 59 impala? And how are they are locacted? I beleave the go underneath the outter rocker panels...


----------



## techghetto59 (Dec 28, 2012)

Pic of my 59 that 84 Pancho took at the North Majestics picnic in Lewisville Texas


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

Finally joined the 59 family picked up my new toy last weekend. Looking forward to upgrades and many fun drives.


----------



## Supreme59rag (Jun 30, 2013)

topd0gg said:


> Finally joined the 59 family picked up my new toy last weekend. Looking forward to upgrades and many fun drives.


Nice!


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

topd0gg said:


> Finally joined the 59 family picked up my new toy last weekend. Looking forward to upgrades and many fun drives.


Congratz on your purchase


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

topd0gg said:


> Finally joined the 59 family picked up my new toy last weekend. Looking forward to upgrades and many fun drives.


happy to have you aboard


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

Thanks guys I'm excited the car drives like a dream.


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

topd0gg said:


> Finally joined the 59 family picked up my new toy last weekend. Looking forward to upgrades and many fun drives.


Nice.... congrats on the new ride....


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

topd0gg said:


> Finally joined the 59 family picked up my new toy last weekend. Looking forward to upgrades and many fun drives.


congrats, shit that's nice. looks done to me, top it off with a bumper kit and cruiser skirts, maybe an extra set of wheels some tru rays with 59 spinners. but as is its perfect =)


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)

http://youtu.be/tTvwJC3Q0Ik


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)

http://youtu.be/Qmst3RbIU3Q


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


topd0gg said:


> Finally joined the 59 family picked up my new toy last weekend. Looking forward to upgrades and many fun drives.


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

topd0gg said:


> Finally joined the 59 family picked up my new toy last weekend. Looking forward to upgrades and many fun drives.


thats nice!


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

mabeg said:


> Nice.... congrats on the new ride....


Saw this on craigslist the other day! Clean!


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

GALLO 59 said:


> congrats, shit that's nice. looks done to me, top it off with a bumper kit and cruiser skirts, maybe an extra set of wheels some tru rays with 59 spinners. but as is its perfect =)


thats the plan but for now its going to be a cruiser. The car is very complete and everything works it has exceeded my expectations thats for sure.


----------



## black1962impala (Sep 2, 2009)

looking for a/c vents call 408-630-0146


----------



## chevy_sled (Jun 27, 2013)

*looking for a 59 continental kit.... *


----------



## Toby2Thumbs (May 31, 2014)

finally got my sancos on.


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

Toby2Thumbs said:


> View attachment 1289369
> finally got my sancos on.


Looks Badass.....


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

still have a original paint front clip complete with nice dry parts and trim from a low milage car
also have 1 set of repoped stainless rocker trim 59/60


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

ttt









I need some of those!!!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

for this bad boy!!


----------



## chevy_sled (Jun 27, 2013)

Toby2Thumbs said:


> View attachment 1289369
> finally got my sancos on.


 Badass ride post more pics of the 59


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## Toby2Thumbs (May 31, 2014)

EXCANDALOW said:


> for this bad boy!!


Bad ass ride homie! I've seen this on Instagram. I also bought my mcleans from one of your club members.


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

Toby2Thumbs said:


> Bad ass ride homie! I've seen this on Instagram. I also bought my mcleans from one of your club members.


thx homie toby yeah those were mine I had bought them originally for this 59 then sold them to dennis...
post more pics of your nine lowko..


----------



## Toby2Thumbs (May 31, 2014)

MR.59 said:


> still have a original paint front clip complete with nice dry parts and trim from a low milage car
> also have 1 set of repoped stainless rocker trim 59/60



how much you asking for the rockers?


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

Is that the one "Doc" painted?


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

BIGBOO475365 said:


>


that is one beautiful ride.


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

Got a question for the 59 crew whats the best front brake disc conversion kit out there? If been looking at ebay and a few other catalogs such as H&H
Impala Bobs etc...I'm done messing around with these front drum brakes any suggestions?


----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)

topd0gg said:


> Got a question for the 59 crew whats the best front brake disc conversion kit out there? If been looking at ebay and a few other catalogs such as H&H
> Impala Bobs etc...I'm done messing around with these front drum brakes any suggestions?


http://www.abspowerbrake.com/maincatalog_frameset002.html 

Click on page 22. That is the setup I'm running on mine. If you plan on ever running 13x7 reverse wheels, this is the easiest way to do it. Otherwise you'll have to piece together your own kit.


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

Ant63ss said:


> http://www.abspowerbrake.com/maincatalog_frameset002.html
> 
> Click on page 22. That is the setup I'm running on mine. If you plan on ever running 13x7 reverse wheels, this is the easiest way to do it. Otherwise you'll have to piece together your own kit.


Thanks for the link I'll give them a call for pricing.


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## jeannerohe (Jul 2, 2014)

Hopefully, I'll be pulling a '59 Chevy dash this weekend and was wondering if anyone had any advice, tips as to were the mounting ...

Online Casino


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

N.O.S. SET OF REAR BUMPER GUARDS, COMPLETE, INSTRUCTIONS, MOUNTING TEMPLATE, HARDWARE. PM FOR MORE INFO


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

T.T.T


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## Toby2Thumbs (May 31, 2014)

This weekend at the strangers bbq.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Toby2Thumbs said:


> View attachment 1320673
> 
> This weekend at the strangers bbq.


damn thats Kelly Park in San Jo. I have a pic of my car in front of that same building in 1998


----------



## Toby2Thumbs (May 31, 2014)

Skim said:


> damn thats Kelly Park in San Jo. I have a pic of my car in front of that same building in 1998


wow 98, what show did you bring your car out for? are you still chroming impala parts?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Skim said:


> damn thats Kelly Park in San Jo. I have a pic of my car in front of that same building in 1998


WOW!
i havent thought about KELLY PARK since the old vintage vw days,,,,,,
we used to go up there for that vw show,,,,i miss those days.


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

ttt


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Toby2Thumbs said:


> wow 98, what show did you bring your car out for? are you still chroming impala parts?


Yes I am hit me up. I was up the for the Vintage VW meet at Kelly Park. Same on Mr 59 used to go to!


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

Toby2Thumbs said:


> View attachment 1320673
> 
> This weekend at the strangers bbq.


Thats Bad Ass pic :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

A few pics I snapped of my ride this weekend at a local show.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

topd0gg said:


> A few pics I snapped of my ride this weekend at a local show.


Looks sweet bro what show was that?


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

topd0gg said:


> A few pics I snapped of my ride this weekend at a local show.


Nice 59.....


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

Skim said:


> Looks sweet bro what show was that?


Thanks SKim, a show out here at Norma's Cafe in Dallas it's pretty cool lots of classics and lots of cool peeps. The host was Late Great Chevy's


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

topd0gg said:


> Thanks SKim, a show out here at Norma's Cafe in Dallas it's pretty cool lots of classics and lots of cool peeps. The host was Late Great Chevy's


Damn man that's pretty cool. Next time there's something like that let me know I'll take the 58 and roll down there with you. Pm u my number


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

Skim said:


> Damn man that's pretty cool. Next time there's something like that let me know I'll take the 58 and roll down there with you. Pm u my number


sounds like a plan


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

mabeg said:


> Nice 59.....


Thank You


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

topd0gg said:


> A few pics I snapped of my ride this weekend at a local show.


Any interior or trunk shots?


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

EastLosRider said:


> Any interior or trunk shots?


Here's a couple pics as I make progress.


----------



## MIRACLE (Nov 5, 2009)

Does anyone remember the name of the guy from Alabama that was scamming people with the 59 rag?


----------



## jdfx1 (Apr 27, 2008)

I think they said Desmond mason like the football player


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

IIMPALAA said:


>


Beautiful ride :worship:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

topd0gg said:


> Beautiful ride :worship:


Thanks


----------



## MILGON (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## MILGON (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

My new rust free humble addition to the 9 Family....


----------



## RAG 6T1 (Aug 18, 2008)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> My new rust free humble addition to the 9 Family....


Nice 9 ..............


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> My new rust free humble addition to the 9 Family....


Looks like a beauty :thumbsup:


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> My new rust free humble addition to the 9 Family....


damn that's nice, real nice.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Thanks Fellas....Got some nice Chonies for her and some other GOODies going on soon.


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> My new rust free humble addition to the 9 Family....


Id almost leave this one stock and not litter it with all kinds of chrome engraved bullshit looks beautiful as it sits


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

EastLosRider said:


> Id almost leave this one stock and not litter it with all kinds of chrome engraved bullshit looks beautiful as it sits


 It's cut already


----------



## chevy_sled (Jun 27, 2013)

I agree


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> It's cut already


:tears:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

MILGON said:


>


DAMN
THEM WHEELS LOOK RIGHT AT HOME!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

100K?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/121391236846?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> My new rust free humble addition to the 9 Family....







Beautiful!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Sup to all the 59 riders :wave:


----------



## Toonz505 (Nov 23, 2010)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> My new rust free humble addition to the 9 Family....


That fucker is sexy brotha???


----------



## motoman (Mar 26, 2005)

ttt


----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)

Almost ready to roll .


----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)




----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> My new rust free humble addition to the 9 Family....


 Nice.


----------



## USMC59 (Dec 14, 2010)

My previous 59 (SOLD)










59 #2 Coming Soon...


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Bump


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

T.T.T :nicoderm:


----------



## 87 Regal (Mar 18, 2011)

USMC59 said:


> My previous 59 (SOLD)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What color blue is that ?


----------



## USMC59 (Dec 14, 2010)

87 Regal said:


> What color blue is that ?


Harbor Blue


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


TALKISCHEAP said:


> My new rust free humble addition to the 9 Family....


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

nice!!


----------



## motoman (Mar 26, 2005)

USMC59 said:


> My previous 59 (SOLD)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


saw it on ebay!


----------



## 87 Regal (Mar 18, 2011)

USMC59 said:


> Harbor Blue


Nice thanks


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> My new rust free humble addition to the 9 Family....


Nice 59, the one from New Mexico right? Looks clean!


----------



## doc619 (Dec 30, 2012)

:inout:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

USMC59 said:


> My previous 59 (SOLD)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: You do nice work


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

heartofthacity said:


>


what was he asking for this one?


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

59 DEALER BOOK SUPER CLEAN UP 4 GRAB


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

MR.59 said:


> 59 DEALER BOOK SUPER CLEAN UP 4 GRAB


What are you asking for them?


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)

JUST ME said:


>


best impala ever made. beautiful ride


----------



## motoman (Mar 26, 2005)

JUST ME said:


>


sick, lmk if it for sale?!:worship:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

59JUNKIE said:


> best impala ever made. beautiful ride


WHEN YOU SEEN ONE ALL LAYED OUT LIKE THAT,,,,,,,,,,,, I HAVE TO AGREE WITH YOU:thumbsup:


----------



## chrisgride (Jun 16, 2010)

motoman said:


> sick, lmk if it for sale?!:worship:


61-64 hardtop or vert + cash is what I'd want for my car. Located in Vancouver BC, Canada


----------



## chrisgride (Jun 16, 2010)

JUST ME said:


>


Done 61-64 hardtop or convertible Impala + $30K - $40K cash (depending on car offered) takes this 59. PM if interested, located in Vancouver BC, Canada.


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

chrisgride said:


> Done 61-64 hardtop or convertible Impala + $30K - $40K cash (depending on car offered) takes this 59. PM if interested, located in Vancouver BC, Canada.


Too bad you weren't closer....


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Littering it.....lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## fltotheo (Jun 24, 2013)

TALKISCHEAP said:


>


went out very nice! did you juice it?


----------



## 62ssrag (Mar 29, 2006)

^^^^^^^^^That MF is hard^^^^^^^


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

TALKISCHEAP said:


>


:worship:Beautiful:worship:


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

TALKISCHEAP said:


>


Bad ass :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

62ssrag said:


> ^^^^^^^^^That MF is hard^^^^^^^


So true


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

USMC59 said:


> My previous 59 (SOLD)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

TALKISCHEAP said:


>


Silver looks good on this one


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Looking good Roy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Skim said:


> Looking good Roy


 Thanks Big Tony. Hope she looks decent after the changes.


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

:thumbsup:


TALKISCHEAP said:


> Littering it.....lol


----------



## driftz61904 (Apr 21, 2008)

*KLIQUE SD ... ​THE ANTIDOTE 59'



























*


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

driftz61904 said:


> *KLIQUE SD ... ​THE ANTIDOTE 59'
> View attachment 1388153
> 
> View attachment 1388161
> ...




:thumbsup:Nice ride!!


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

driftz61904 said:


> *KLIQUE SD ... ​THE ANTIDOTE 59'
> View attachment 1388153
> 
> View attachment 1388161
> ...


post more pics bro


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

T.T.T


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

Up for trade my 59 HardTop, absolutely rust free survivor. 50 year old paint and late 60s interior. Was parked in 1984 and recently pulled out of its barn. 348 auto, runs great. All original metal, no body work ever done, incredible straight rust free body.

Looking to trade for 58-59 nice project rags, or done 61 rag. May also consider trifive rags


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

driftz61904 said:


> *KLIQUE SD ... ​THE ANTIDOTE 59'
> View attachment 1388153
> 
> View attachment 1388161
> ...


badass homie, esta chingon


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Gotta love 59s


----------



## brixs63 (Mar 29, 2014)

driftz61904 said:


> *KLIQUE SD ... ​THE ANTIDOTE 59'
> View attachment 1388153
> 
> View attachment 1388161
> ...


This car is badd ass!!! Is this the one car that used to be called poison I believe ?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

locorider said:


> Up for trade my 59 HardTop, absolutely rust free survivor. 50 year old paint and late 60s interior. Was parked in 1984 and recently pulled out of its barn. 348 auto, runs great. All original metal, no body work ever done, incredible straight rust free body.
> 
> Looking to trade for 58-59 nice project rags, or done 61 rag. May also consider trifive rags


DAMN!
THAT`S CLEAN


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

New owner picks it up friday


----------



## DIPPINIT (Aug 14, 2009)

tpimuncie said:


> New owner picks it up friday


YEP!


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

MR.59 said:


> DAMN!
> THAT`S CLEAN


Thanks!


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

DIPPINIT said:


> YEP!


----------



## motoman (Mar 26, 2005)

tpimuncie said:


> New owner picks it up friday


Congrats on a clean og!


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

T.T.T


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

JUST ME said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

JUST ME said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

FOUND THESE PROJECTS ON EBAY

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chevrolet-Impala-Convertible/131293146033?_trksid=p3984.c100052.m2206&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D24770%26meid%3Dd2720ea3ed1b4df6a3146ccfeb563ac7%26pid%3D100052%26prg%3D10451%26rk%3D2%26rkt%3D4%26sd%3D121391236846


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

Got a question for the 59 crew, I'm looking to get some wire wheels for the 59 it has regular skirts right now but I'll be getting cruiser skirts soon. My question is will 13/7 wheels fit snug on the car with skirts or do i have to get an offset or have rear end shortened? Any insight is appreciated


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DIPPINIT (Aug 14, 2009)

Looking for 59 power seat trim, and lower dash trim. Thanks.


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

baddd asss nine


JUST ME said:


>


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

topd0gg said:


> Got a question for the 59 crew, I'm looking to get some wire wheels for the 59 it has regular skirts right now but I'll be getting cruiser skirts soon. My question is will 13/7 wheels fit snug on the car with skirts or do i have to get an offset or have rear end shortened? Any insight is appreciated


Octavio you will need to either shorten the rear end or run 13x5.5 in the rear.


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

topd0gg said:


> Got a question for the 59 crew, I'm looking to get some wire wheels for the 59 it has regular skirts right now but I'll be getting cruiser skirts soon. My question is will 13/7 wheels fit snug on the car with skirts or do i have to get an offset or have rear end shortened? Any insight is appreciated


59s you don't have to shorten it. You can run cruisers w 13x7s 
Here is a pic of my 59 all stock w 13x7s and cruisers. I've had a few 59s and never had to alter them to fit cruisers.


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Bump


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

locorider said:


> 59s you don't have to shorten it. You can run cruisers w 13x7s
> Here is a pic of my 59 all stock w 13x7s and cruisers. I've had a few 59s and never had to alter them to fit cruisers.


That's good to know I'm going to check it out and borrow some wheels first before buying some. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

Bump


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

Skim said:


> Octavio you will need to either shorten the rear end or run 13x5.5 in the rear.


 only if you three wheeling or side to siding not for stock or just up and down..
im running 13x7 on my ht and dont rub


----------



## topdown59 (Jan 2, 2007)

topd0gg said:


> Got a question for the 59 crew, I'm looking to get some wire wheels for the 59 it has regular skirts right now but I'll be getting cruiser skirts soon. My question is will 13/7 wheels fit snug on the car with skirts or do i have to get an offset or have rear end shortened? Any insight is appreciated


I ran 14x7 reverse on my 59 with the stock style skirts and never had a single problem


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## KLIQUE SD 1958 RAG (Jun 20, 2013)

JUST ME said:


>


Anymore pics of this 9 with no filters on it ?


----------



## USMC59 (Dec 14, 2010)

One step closer.


----------



## mcm64 (Jan 30, 2011)

USMC59 said:


> One step closer.


Very nice what color is that


----------



## USMC59 (Dec 14, 2010)

mcm64 said:


> Very nice what color is that


Harbor Blue.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

JUST ME said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Lil more littering


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Lil more littering


:inout:


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)




----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

My little contribution to this topic.. From this past weekend!


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

.. And then the after hop the next day! (Ain't posted on here in a while)


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

FoolishinVegas said:


> My little contribution to this topic.. From this past weekend!





Lil? :roflmao:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

FoolishinVegas said:


> .. And then the after hop the next day! (Ain't posted on here in a while)






It was good seeing u again....


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> It was good seeing u again....


Gracias carnal, you too!


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:drama:


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> :drama:


i think it wouldve looked much better leaving it just silver, spokes, and skirts. much classier on a 59, i dont know but all that excessive silver leafing bullshit should be left to piece of shit town cars and regals :dunno: just my opnion


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

EastLosRider said:


> i think it wouldve looked much better leaving it just silver, spokes, and skirts. much classier on a 59, i dont know but all that excessive silver leafing bullshit should be left to piece of shit town cars and regals :dunno: just my opnion


 Tht's cool but this 9 has lived it's life original and was very beautiful.But i'm me and adding what I want to it.There will be a lot of people who agree with you and a lot that don't.I don't follow rules or do shit as everyone else does.I respect your opinion.But anyone that knows me,know that I'm never satisfied and will continue to spend money into this ride until I am or sell it and buy another.
Here is a pic of my 60 I just sold that everyone told me to keep it OG.....




Different strokes for different folks......


----------



## DIRT_BAG (Sep 28, 2014)

EastLosRider said:


> i think it wouldve looked much better leaving it just silver, spokes, and skirts. much classier on a 59, i dont know but all that excessive silver leafing bullshit should be left to piece of shit town cars and regals :dunno: just my opnion


X2


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

:wow:


TALKISCHEAP said:


> Tht's cool but this 9 has lived it's life original and was very beautiful.But i'm me and adding what I want to it.There will be a lot of people who agree with you and a lot that don't.I don't follow rules or do shit as everyone else does.I respect your opinion.But anyone that knows me,know that I'm never satisfied and will continue to spend money into this ride until I am or sell it and buy another.
> Here is a pic of my 60 I just sold that everyone told me to keep it OG.....
> 
> 
> ...


60 s!!!:wow: lemme get outta here before people start thinking i like 9's lol!!!!:sprint:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

FoolishinVegas said:


> My little contribution to this topic.. From this past weekend!


:naughty:


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## MILGON (Apr 3, 2008)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> :drama:


CAME OUT NICE :thumbsup: ANYMORE PICS?


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

*59


EastLosRider said:


> i think it wouldve looked much better leaving it just silver, spokes, and skirts. much classier on a 59, i dont know but all that excessive silver leafing bullshit should be left to piece of shit town cars and regals :dunno: just my opnion


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

Tried on some new shoes last week just to make sure they fit snug. Plenty of clearance in the rear with skirts.


----------



## chrisgride (Jun 16, 2010)

JUST ME said:


>


Up for grabs!


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

chrisgride said:


> Up for grabs!


U selling this?


----------



## chrisgride (Jun 16, 2010)

locorider said:


> U selling this?


I'd say I'm testing the waters, which is why I didn't create any for sale thread or ad. To be honest, I'm not a fan of convertibles because I'm allergic to the sun. I've been hospitalized for heat stroke too many times.


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

chrisgride said:


> I'd say I'm testing the waters, which is why I didn't create any for sale thread or ad. To be honest, I'm not a fan of convertibles because I'm allergic to the sun. I've been hospitalized for heat stroke too many times.


Is it a chop top?...lol


----------



## chrisgride (Jun 16, 2010)

jjarez79 said:


> Is it a chop top?...lol[/QUOTE
> Haha, no. OG rag, I bought it off the original owner. I get hated on for rolling with the top up, so I'll shut em up with a hardtop.


----------



## 62Impala13s (Jan 7, 2012)

chrisgride said:


> I'd say I'm testing the waters, which is why I didn't create any for sale thread or ad. To be honest, I'm not a fan of convertibles because I'm allergic to the sun. I've been hospitalized for heat stroke too many times.


Will trade you 2 finished hard top Impala's 62/64 plus $ because I love the sun and Im allergic to hardtops because they make me feel closterfobic


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

Maybe you just need a different cup of tea...







Possible trade?..PM me if interested. ..


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

MILGON said:


>


ANY CLOSE UP'S OF THE WHEELS?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

jjarez79 said:


> Maybe you just need a different cup of tea...
> View attachment 1432778
> 
> Possible trade?..PM me if interested. ..


 :worship:


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

JUST ME said:


>


Needs 5.20s


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

JUST ME said:


> [/QUOTE
> that is one classy ride]


----------



## motoman (Mar 26, 2005)

ttt


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Bump


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

chrisgride said:


> jjarez79 said:
> 
> 
> > Is it a chop top?...lol[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Skim said:


> chrisgride said:
> 
> 
> > it may be odd to some but I think verts look better with the top up if it has a nice well fit good top on it.
> ...


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Aren't they are like 3" shorter than HT's?


they do have a more chopped look to them. If you notice, chevrolet really did their homework designing the actual top rack to look good while in the up position as well as make the car still look sleek unlike the tri five cars that have a really boxy looking tall top/ They tried their best to make the tops look like it 'fit the car' and not an after thought. 61-64's have a really pretty top when they are up too. Thats probably why the hard top 62-64 have the ribs stamped towards the back of the roof to resemble a vert.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Skim said:


> they do have a more chopped look to them. If you notice, chevrolet really did their homework designing the actual top rack to look good while in the up position as well as make the car still look sleek unlike the tri five cars that have a really boxy looking tall top/ They tried their best to make the tops look like it 'fit the car' and not an after thought. 61-64's have a really pretty top when they are up too. Thats probably why the hard top 62-64 have the ribs stamped towards the back of the roof to resemble a vert.


 :thumbsup: Totally agree


----------



## DIPPINIT (Aug 14, 2009)

Skim said:


> they do have a more chopped look to them. If you notice, chevrolet really did their homework designing the actual top rack to look good while in the up position as well as make the car still look sleek unlike the tri five cars that have a really boxy looking tall top/ They tried their best to make the tops look like it 'fit the car' and not an after thought. 61-64's have a really pretty top when they are up too. Thats probably why the hard top 62-64 have the ribs stamped towards the back of the roof to resemble a vert.


I agree too. I like the top up most the time.


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## motoman (Mar 26, 2005)

bump


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

TTT


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> TTT


:worship::worship::worship:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

topd0gg said:


> :worship::worship::worship:


 Thanks


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

my Australian friends 59. black makes it look sexy


















































































went completely original and code correct not even aftermarket radio, i been helping him hes been helping me. also has this, know its not a 59 but don't see this much




























its cool so far out in Australia where the majority of the cars are imported and had so many options he chose to be a chevy impala guy


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

JUST ME said:


>


Absolutely luv this ride!!!


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

http://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/cto/4746088153.html


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

JUST ME said:


>


Man...just the right lowrider color...


----------



## KLIQUE SD 1958 RAG (Jun 20, 2013)

JUST ME said:


>


Steve Deman is amazing ! One of the top 59s out ! The paint looks wet ( in person ) .


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

got a pair of 59/60 convert vent windows for sale, both have old glass, 1 has a working vent window crank, one metal channel is rusted, and will need to be repaired. hard to find set of left and right vert frames


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

Took the cateyes for a spin yesterday felt good to have it back on the road.


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

topd0gg said:


>


how much?


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

59 Rag... no gas tank!


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 1473546
> 59 Rag... no gas tank!


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

JUST ME said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 1473546
> 59 Rag... no gas tank!


 You going to make it electric Ozkar?


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> You going to make it electric Ozkar?


----------



## MILGON (Apr 3, 2008)

:thumbsup:


JUST ME said:


>


----------



## MILGON (Apr 3, 2008)

topd0gg said:


> Took the cateyes for a spin yesterday felt good to have it back on the road.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

The homie TopDog's 59


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

MR.59 said:


> got a pair of 59/60 convert vent windows for sale, both have old glass, 1 has a working vent window crank, one metal channel is rusted, and will need to be repaired. hard to find set of left and right vert frames


still got these cheaptoo


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

Next in line...


----------



## MILGON (Apr 3, 2008)

reyrey1967 said:


> The homie TopDog's 59


nice and clean


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

T.T.T


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:thumbsup:


TALKISCHEAP said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## BLVD66 (Apr 13, 2005)

Twilight Zone Valley of the Shadow


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

Got some new wheels.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

topd0gg said:


> Got some new wheels.


 :thumbsup:


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

T.T.T


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

ShibbyShibby said:


> Next in line...
> 
> View attachment 1482346


:wow::wow:


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


>


badass pictures homie


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## MILGON (Apr 3, 2008)

BLVD66 said:


> Twilight Zone Valley of the Shadow


  damn, I remember that episode.


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## MILGON (Apr 3, 2008)

JUST ME said:


>


 nice pics.


----------



## cadillacjacc (May 22, 2007)

Daaaaamn.....whos badass 59 is that!!  Was up Mr. Mark.:wave:


----------



## MILGON (Apr 3, 2008)

cadillacjacc said:


> Daaaaamn.....whos badass 59 is that!!  Was up Mr. Mark.:wave:


LOL. thanks Jack


----------



## techghetto59 (Dec 28, 2012)




----------



## techghetto59 (Dec 28, 2012)




----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


techghetto59 said:


> View attachment 1500249


----------



## CHEVERES_1987SS (Oct 9, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## techghetto59 (Dec 28, 2012)

DUKECITYCLASSICS said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Thanks homie


----------



## Supreme59rag (Jun 30, 2013)

Kinda dead in here


----------



## Supreme59rag (Jun 30, 2013)

Supreme59rag said:


> Kinda dead in here


Here's the current state of my bucket of rust


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## A&R (Oct 5, 2011)

Need some info on those 60 rear bumper guards guys putting on their 59 do u have to modify them when installing them any info will be appreciated thanx


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

A&R said:


> Need some info on those 60 rear bumper guards guys putting on their 59 do u have to modify them when installing them any info will be appreciated thanx


Yep, you got to grind them down a little bit at the end that is facing the car.


----------



## A&R (Oct 5, 2011)

Thats exactly what i thought thanx bro i appreciate the info


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

Is there a certain spot these guards locate? Or is it kind of just "pick a spot"? I've seen 2 guards per side, and I've seen 3 guards per side. 



Wizzard said:


> Yep, you got to grind them down a little bit at the end that is facing the car.


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

ShibbyShibby said:


> Is there a certain spot these guards locate? Or is it kind of just "pick a spot"? I've seen 2 guards per side, and I've seen 3 guards per side.


Yes, there is a original mount template (for the 60´s). 
On the original template the space between the two (the original way is two side by side, three or more would be more of a custom look) guards is further then on mine, I never liked that look though so I tested out a distance between on them that I liked and centered them between the edge of the outer/inner bumper and the outer end of the bumper.


----------



## D.Griego (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

D.Griego said:


>


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

TTT


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

og cali car 59 coupe gonna get a 700r4 swap done soon


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## motoman (Mar 26, 2005)

Anyone selling a 59 vert? Hmu


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

So which cruiser skirt is the most desirable? 12x60, 14x60, Foxcraft, Turnpike? Is it just owner preference? Haven't got the car yet but starting to do my homework before I let a parts guy at work know what I'm looking for.


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

DVS said:


> So which cruiser skirt is the most desirable? 12x60, 14x60, Foxcraft, Turnpike? Is it just owner preference? Haven't got the car yet but starting to do my homework before I let a parts guy at work know what I'm looking for.


I think its all personal preference, I like the 12x60 better cause they follow the line of the rear quarter panel moldings much better. And they are there to give the car "the right look" not to hide the car.
Flows better with the lines of the car IMO. 
That goes for 58, 59 and the 60´s since they all have straight trim lines in the back. 

I think Turnpikes are a bit more desirable...Slight difference in the moldings on them I think.


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

Yeah I like the look of the 12x60. I think it looks sleeker. Looks like eventually I'll be hunting for a pair of 12x60.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

IIMPALAA said:


>


 :worship:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## pajaro (Oct 16, 2009)

Nice looking ride.


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

IIMPALAA said:


>


Lovely picture!


----------



## sgtwolfhound (Jul 27, 2007)

nice


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

The homie ToppDoggs ride on lead........


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

DVS said:


> So which cruiser skirt is the most desirable? 12x60, 14x60, Foxcraft, Turnpike? Is it just owner preference? Haven't got the car yet but starting to do my homework before I let a parts guy at work know what I'm looking for.


12x60


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)

IIMPALAA said:


>


Cool Pic.:thumbsup:


----------



## jerry62 (Nov 11, 2008)

IIMPALAA said:


>


Nice!


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)

blvddav said:


>


What ever happened to this car?


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)

cbone63 said:


>


This would make a bad poster.


----------



## 59 ridin (Mar 13, 2008)

59JUNKIE said:


> This would make a bad poster.


 thanks 59junkie that's my 59 and I actually bought a nice poster from the gal that took it! It was taken at a local Wing spot in Salt Lake City.


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)

59 ridin said:


> thanks 59junkie that's my 59 and I actually bought a nice poster from the gal that took it! It was taken at a local Wing spot in Salt Lake City.


Bad ass hide is it lifted or air bags?


----------



## harbor area 64 rag (Mar 22, 2009)

IIMPALAA said:


>






Bad ass ride, classy model, and horses in the background. All the way live :thumbsup:


----------



## 59 ridin (Mar 13, 2008)

59JUNKIE said:


> Bad ass hide is it lifted or air bags?


 Its lifted. Looks like you have a nice whip yourself. Was going to go all og on my 9 but obviously I changed my mind.


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)

59 ridin said:


> Its lifted. Looks like you have a nice whip yourself. Was going to go all og on my 9 but obviously I changed my mind.


The Avatar Pic was my old 59 convertible. I'm working on another 59 convertible right now.


----------



## 59 ridin (Mar 13, 2008)

59JUNKIE said:


> The Avatar Pic was my old 59 convertible. I'm working on another 59 convertible right now.


thats kool what color you going with? What are your plans with it?


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

.. Been a long time since I've check in.


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

FoolishinVegas said:


> .. Been a long time since I've check in.


:worship:


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)

59 ridin said:


> thats kool what color you going with? What are your plans with it?


 not really sure I got it down to two color green or blue. car is factory Aspen green (903A)


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)

FoolishinVegas said:


> .. Been a long time since I've check in.


Cool Pic.:thumbsup:


----------



## RAG 6T3 (Jun 12, 2014)

FoolishinVegas said:


> .. Been a long time since I've check in.


Bad Ass 59


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

JUST ME said:


>


1st place trophy for 59 rags in my book...perfect color, patterns wheels..perfect.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 1473546
> 59 Rag... no gas tank!


That center floorpan brace..is it 1 long-solid piece or 2 separate pieces..? Going to start ordering a whole new floor and braces, just need some pics to look at.. (My ride has nothing but rockers and toeboards)

Anyone else have good belly pics?


----------



## Impala builder (Aug 18, 2009)

FoolishinVegas said:


> .. Been a long time since I've check in.




:thumbsup:


----------



## pajaro (Oct 16, 2009)

jjarez79 said:


> JUST ME said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Nice looking ride..


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

JUST ME said:


>


Is that the one that came back from Japan?


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

EastLosRider said:


> Is that the one that came back from Japan?


cars are being brought back from Japan to the US? For real?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

leg46y said:


> cars are being brought back from Japan to the US? For real?


 I heard that was the new trend and Australia is the new Japan....... :dunno:


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)

Enjoy!

http://youtu.be/G7g-X3ncB-c


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-vehicle-classifieds/603674-1959-impala.html


----------



## RAG 6T3 (Jun 12, 2014)

JUST ME said:


> Enjoy!
> 
> http://youtu.be/G7g-X3ncB-c


Nice ...........


----------



## Supreme59rag (Jun 30, 2013)

If anyone is interested I have an NOS door panel listed on eBay.


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Original-19...Parts_Accessories&hash=item19fcba7273&vxp=mtr

the Biscayne one alone is going for almost as much. too bad no hardtop 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1959-CHEVRO...614?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43d8543afe


----------



## MAJESTICS_SD_65RAG (Oct 6, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## Supreme59rag (Jun 30, 2013)

GALLO 59 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Original-19...Parts_Accessories&hash=item19fcba7273&vxp=mtr
> 
> the Biscayne one alone is going for almost as much. too bad no hardtop
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/1959-CHEVRO...614?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43d8543afe


Man, both items in my backyard. I'm a few hours from one and the other literally 10 minutes. Guess I better start going to some swap meets.


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

The homie topdog


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

what do you 59 guys who have the stock generator with the power steering pump attached do if you guys wanna run a sound system with an amp??


----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)




----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)




----------



## fltotheo (Jun 24, 2013)

mrocha1964 said:


> View attachment 1597929
> View attachment 1597937


You ready to let it go, now?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

mrocha1964 said:


> View attachment 1597945
> View attachment 1597945
> View attachment 1597953


nice collection Mr. Rocha


----------



## DIRT_BAG (Sep 28, 2014)

mrocha1964 said:


> View attachment 1597945
> View attachment 1597945
> View attachment 1597953


O Lordy


----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)

maybe , well see what happens later


----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)

fltotheo said:


> You ready to let it go, now?


Yea maybe if the offer right .


----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)




----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

mrocha1964 said:


> View attachment 1598129
> View attachment 1598137


Heres an offer?


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

what do you 59 guys who have the stock generator with the power steering pump attached do if you guys wanna run a sound system with an amp???????????? anyone?


----------



## pajaro (Oct 16, 2009)

one option is to check the amperage your generator puts out and make sure your amp draws less amperage then your generator. if your amp draws more then your generator you could burn up your generator or Amplifier Example: if your generator draws 75amps you don't want to exceed more the that. Hope this helps!


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

so no one here before has done that? Have a stock factory generator/power steering pump attached and wanted to convert to an alternator or a generator that puts out power like an alternaotr?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

EastLosRider said:


> so no one here before has done that? Have a stock factory generator/power steering pump attached and wanted to convert to an alternator or a generator that puts out power like an alternaotr?


With a stock generator converted to a twelve volts your can boost the power but it is not going to be as much as an alternator. Check any place the rebuilt starters and alternators they can tell you.


----------



## MILGON (Apr 3, 2008)

EastLosRider said:


> so no one here before has done that? Have a stock factory generator/power steering pump attached and wanted to convert to an alternator or a generator that puts out power like an alternaotr?


run a mini alternator between the crank pulley and the generator. like where the p/s pump goes on 60s impalas. basically your generator will be a p/s pump only and you will have a alternator down below. when you look a your engine, it will look stock, unless someone looks down.


----------



## MILGON (Apr 3, 2008)

Maybe you can do something like this.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

got a used pair of headlight C panels up for grabs, no rust.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

MR.59 said:


> got a used pair of headlight C panels up for grabs, no rust.


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

How much?




MR.59 said:


>


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

ShibbyShibby said:


> How much?


pm sent


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

got this too
http://www.ebay.com/itm/321350673138?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

TTT for 59's

have these dealer posters for sale.


----------



## motoman (Mar 26, 2005)

bumpity, bump, bump:yes:


----------



## jdfx1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Came up on this needs work but it's rock solid

































Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

jdfx1 said:


> Came up on this needs work but it's rock solid
> View attachment 1614369
> View attachment 1614377
> View attachment 1614385
> ...


An 8 and 9 rag. Nice little collection


----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)




----------



## jdfx1 (Apr 27, 2008)

mrocha1964 said:


> View attachment 1614785


? nice


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

got a pair of stainless fender top trim 
up for grabs


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

1959 Chevrolet Impala Convertible dealer poster for sale NO RESERVE

http://www.ebay.com/itm/12161608394...LX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_730wt_1120


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## leon1959 (Aug 28, 2007)

TTT


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

IIMPALAA said:


>


Those LED brake light kits really light up.. :nicoderm:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## pajaro (Oct 16, 2009)

Nice color!


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## pajaro (Oct 16, 2009)

Clean looking 59:+1:


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)




----------



## USMC59 (Dec 14, 2010)

Working on my 59 today.


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## pajaro (Oct 16, 2009)

Nice color combination on the patterns.


JUST ME said:


>


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

USMC59 said:


> Working on my 59 today.


nice work!


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## USMC59 (Dec 14, 2010)

Anyone know if anyone makes the firewall seals for ac?


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

skirts and gaurds pm me if interested


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

JUST ME said:


>


 Bad Ass :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

T.T.T


----------



## techghetto59 (Dec 28, 2012)




----------



## Supreme59rag (Jun 30, 2013)

Where are the wingfest pics?!?!


----------



## Str8 Klownin (Jun 25, 2003)

JUST ME said:


>


the motor in that car is something serious, all around the perfect 59
[video]https://youtu.be/HUKpTPtWACE?t=520[/video]


----------



## pajaro (Oct 16, 2009)

looking good, can't wait to get mines done!


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## tray (Nov 17, 2009)

Looks Just Like My 1959


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Damn, aloot of clean 59´s!


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

JUST ME said:


>


What are each style of skirts called? One just covers the fender the other goes all the way to the bumper


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Chicago-n said:


> What are each style of skirts called? One just covers the fender the other goes all the way to the bumper


the small one is just a factory style made by foxcraft
and the longer ones were also a foxcraft skirt, but called a "crusier" skirt
both are correct for 1959 and 1960 too


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## fltotheo (Jun 24, 2013)

The 62 has a new buddy


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

JUST ME said:


>



*bad assery*


----------



## chino2dapimp (Mar 11, 2006)

sick ass cars


----------



## Supreme59rag (Jun 30, 2013)

Damn.....lots of motivational pics in here lately. Guess I better get working


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## angel dust 59 (Apr 20, 2011)

TTT


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)

angel dust 59 said:


> TTT


Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## motoman (Mar 26, 2005)

ttt!


----------



## USMC59 (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

USMC59 said:


>


keep up the good work!


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

JUST ME said:


>


BUMP T.T.T :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)

Mint 59...enjoy.

https://vimeo.com/132043505


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

JUST ME said:


> Mint 59...enjoy.
> 
> https://vimeo.com/132043505


Nice video! I dig that 59!


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## leon1959 (Aug 28, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SPIDER1959VERT (Feb 2, 2006)

TTT


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

TALKISCHEAP said:


>


:worship::worship::worship:


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)

looking for drivers door power window regulator for a two door hardtop. Thanks


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)

:inout:


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

TTT


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

u did the rims up also Roy?? looks good


----------



## RAG 6T3 (Jun 12, 2014)

TALKISCHEAP said:


>


Bad Ass ........


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> u did the rims up also Roy?? looks good


 Yessir....Thanks


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

RAG 6T3 said:


> Bad Ass ........


 TY


----------



## techghetto59 (Dec 28, 2012)




----------



## pajaro (Oct 16, 2009)

RAG 6T3 said:


> Bad Ass ........


Looking good


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Dedicated to those that "Felt" I should have left my car OG and I would just ruin,litter,and deface it......LOL.....Fuck You and Your Feelings........


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Dedicated to those that "Felt" I should have left my car OG and I would just ruin,litter,and deface it......LOL.....Fuck You and Your Feelings........


:thumbsup:


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Dedicated to those that "Felt" I should have left my car OG and I would just ruin,litter,and deface it......LOL.....Fuck You and Your Feelings........


lol good luck when you decide to sell it :thumbsup:


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Dedicated to those that "Felt" I should have left my car OG and I would just ruin,litter,and deface it......LOL.....Fuck You and Your Feelings........


Well done, I'm sick of seeing stock cars being called lowriders.


----------



## remack65 (Feb 19, 2009)

Finally got my wings! My first 59 big thanks to the homie!


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

TALKISCHEAP said:


>


That's a nice pic.. uffin:


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

remack65 said:


> Finally got my wings! My first 59 big thanks to the homie!


Congrats :thumbsup:


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

T.T.T


----------



## remack65 (Feb 19, 2009)

topd0gg said:


> Congrats :thumbsup:


Thanks bro now it's time to search for accessories!?


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## remack65 (Feb 19, 2009)

EastLosRider said:


> View attachment 1732178


Nice project right there! ?


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

remack65 said:


> Nice project right there! 


thanks brother


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

EastLosRider said:


> lol good luck when you decide to sell it :thumbsup:


Some of us are in this Lifestyle to live it.Not to earn a dollar off of it.


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

plastic spinners now, anyone seen these in person? I already bought a set off a guy but they came with black medallions I need white, do those medallions look correct, might buy them just for that

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Retro-style-14-wheel-cover-W-Spinner-SET-OF-4-Chrome-Impala-BelAir-Corvette-/351442374504?fits=Year%3A1959%7CMake%3AChevrolet&hash=item51d3990f68&vxp=mtr


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

GALLO 59 said:


> plastic spinners now, anyone seen these in person? I already bought a set off a guy but they came with black medallions I need white, do those medallions look correct, might buy them just for that
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Retro-style-14-wheel-cover-W-Spinner-SET-OF-4-Chrome-Impala-BelAir-Corvette-/351442374504?fits=Year%3A1959%7CMake%3AChevrolet&hash=item51d3990f68&vxp=mtr


The car and truck shop cares them or ecklers


----------



## remack65 (Feb 19, 2009)

Finally got some goodies thanks to the homies hookin it up, NOS foxcraft skirts, OG bumper guard and new in box bumper kit!


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

A lifetimes worth of Christmas's can't compete with that! ^^^ :cheesy:


----------



## remack65 (Feb 19, 2009)

cant wait to till I spray this bitch and slap all my goodies on!


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

^^^^^^Nice


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

59 is a dreamcar.


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)

Nice ride... I wish I would have keep my 59.


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## RAG 6T3 (Jun 12, 2014)

JUST ME said:


>


Bad Ass ride........


----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)

[/URL]
Sal's badass '59. Impalas Sacramento Chapter


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

( Lincoln Versailles) DISC BRAKE REAR END CUT FOR CHEVY IMPALA 58-64 & UP CUSTOM 
REAR END AXLES READY FOR CHEVY RIMS CALL JIMMY 805-409-5330 ASKING $800


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)

EastLosRider said:


> thanks brother


yea nice car bro!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Some of us are in this Lifestyle to live it.Not to earn a dollar off of it.


your one to talk lol


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

UP 4 GRABS AN N.O.S. 59 LOCKING GAS CAP
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/16-post-your-rides/60676-og-impala-accessories-377.html


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

MY 59 RAG...




[URL=http://s38.photobucket.com/user/Pete6960/media/IMG_20151010_121100560_HDR_zpsqbsjjmlr.jpg.html]
[/URL]


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

THE PETE-STA said:


> MY 59 RAG...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:worship:


----------



## mr.63supersport619 (Oct 28, 2015)

clean nice


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

THE PETE-STA said:


> MY 59 RAG...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats one very nice '59. The color combo is perfect!


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lac/cto/5313547219.html


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

JUST ME said:


>


Was this poison? from lifestyle cc


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

Yup,now it's "the antidote"


----------



## CaliBoySwagg (Nov 22, 2015)

this car still for sale


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Aztlan_Exile said:


>


still can't get it running:rofl:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

LURCH63 said:


> still can't get it running:rofl:



I thought i did


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## motoman (Mar 26, 2005)

bump


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TTT for the best year impala made


----------



## USMC59 (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

Clean...


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

USMC59 said:


>


damn! GONNA LOOK GOOD:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

got a nice set of fender spears up for grabs


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

Here's one from the Majestics New Years picnic


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

I got a matching set of door side moldings good shape $300 plus shipping


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)

how much


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I need another 59 asap


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

moar pics


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

T.T.T


----------



## leon1959 (Aug 28, 2007)

ttt


----------



## USMC59 (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

A couple pics I took at Torres Empire show last year.


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

How common was it for cars to be assembled at different plants? I have found a 59 convertible where the VIN says that it was assembled in Baltimore but the Cowl-tag saids the body was from Lansing, MI.

I always thought that they had to match to be accurate. 
My 1964 Convertible was made at the same plant according to both the VIN and Cowl-tags.


----------



## USMC59 (Dec 14, 2010)

Wizzard said:


> How common was it for cars to be assembled at different plants? I have found a 59 convertible where the VIN says that it was assembled in Baltimore but the Cowl-tag saids the body was from Lansing, MI.
> 
> I always thought that they had to match to be accurate.
> My 1964 Convertible was made at the same plant according to both the VIN and Cowl-tags.


I believe this is correct and remember reading something specifically about convertible bodies being built at one plant and then assembled at a different final plant which would explain the non matching tags. By 1964, it is very likely they changed their manufacturing process for efficiency and doing it all at one plant.


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

USMC59 said:


> I believe this is correct and remember reading something specifically about convertible bodies being built at one plant and then assembled at a different final plant which would explain the non matching tags. By 1964, it is very likely they changed their manufacturing process for efficiency and doing it all at one plant.


Thanks, I asked the same question on chevytalk. 
And it was that way, atleast 58 & 59. 
Convertible bodys could be manufactured at a Fisher body plant and shipped off to different plants for final assembly.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

USMC59 said:


> I believe this is correct and remember reading something specifically about convertible bodies being built at one plant and then assembled at a different final plant which would explain the non matching tags. By 1964, it is very likely they changed their manufacturing process for efficiency and doing it all at one plant.





Wizzard said:


> Thanks, I asked the same question on chevytalk.
> And it was that way, atleast 58 & 59.
> Convertible bodys could be manufactured at a Fisher body plant and shipped off to different plants for final assembly.


both answers are correct


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

MR.59 said:


> both answers are correct


Was it like that all over the US or was there plants that did both the body and final assembly?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Wizzard said:


> Was it like that all over the US or was there plants that did both the body and final assembly?


they did final assembly on the early years too, vert bodys were shipped out, and finished at different plants
but i think it stopped by 1960
i have not found any cars after that


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

BUMP


----------



## olamite (Jun 15, 2003)

Kim K when she was just Kim & Katlyn was Bruce, he was there that day too.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

nice


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## leon1959 (Aug 28, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

My 59, picked it up about a week ago.


----------



## RAG 6T3 (Jun 12, 2014)

Wizzard said:


> My 59, picked it up about a week ago.


Bad Ass .........


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

RAG 6T3 said:


> Bad Ass .........


Thank you!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Wizzard said:


> My 59, picked it up about a week ago.


DAMN!
more pics!


----------



## BLVD66 (Apr 13, 2005)

..


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I will have 1 of each please


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:+1:?:+1:?


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)




----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

MR.59 said:


> DAMN!
> more pics!


When I first went up to check it out.


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

what you end up getting it for? Curious to see how much they bring over there?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Wizzard said:


> When I first went up to check it out.


now you got 2 of the best year rags


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

One of






my 59 rag projects I'm working on


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

Beautiful


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

Wizzard said:


> My 59, picked it up about a week ago.


Beautiful


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

DUKECITYCLASSICS said:


> View attachment 1879241
> View attachment 1879249
> 
> One of
> ...


looking good!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

im looking for a passengerside 59 door for a coupe,any leads?


----------



## 59WETDREAMS (Oct 15, 2012)

Does anybody know if the 2 door impala, 2 door bel air and 2 door biscayne have the same front seats? Thanks.


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

64 CRAWLING said:


> im looking for a passengerside 59 door for a coupe,any leads?


do you need just the metal door or do you need the vent window/regluaters etc?


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

59WETDREAMS said:


> Does anybody know if the 2 door impala, 2 door bel air and 2 door biscayne have the same front seats? Thanks.


im pretty sure theyll all bolt up, but i beleive only the impala has the extra brackets for the seat trim. you may be able to add those brackets to the other seat, but youd still have to have them to do it


----------



## 59WETDREAMS (Oct 15, 2012)

westsidehydros said:


> im pretty sure theyll all bolt up, but i beleive only the impala has the extra brackets for the seat trim. you may be able to add those brackets to the other seat, but youd still have to have them to do it


Thanks for the info. I heard that before, just wondering if those brackets so are hard to find or if they can be made.


----------



## 59WETDREAMS (Oct 15, 2012)

Has anybody used front seats from other 59s like 2 door bel air or biscayne? And if they are the same size.


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1959-1960-Chevrolet-Impala-Bel-Air-Biscayne-El-Camino-Bench-Seat-Trim-Brackets-/222133408477?fits=Year%3A1959%7CModel%3AImpala&hash=item33b82ed2dd:g:afMAAOSwUfNXStgB&vxp=mtr



These are what they look like, on ebay now


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

westsidehydros said:


> do you need just the metal door or do you need the vent window/regluaters etc?


JUST THE MMETAL DOOR ITSELF


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

I GOT THESE 12X60 CRUISER SKIRTS TURNPIKES OG METAL PERFECT $800


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

DUKECITYCLASSICS said:


> View attachment 1879241
> View attachment 1879249
> 
> One of
> ...


She´s a beauty! Coming together nicely, checking your progress on Instagram.


DUKECITYCLASSICS said:


> Beautiful


Thank you, appreciate it!


----------



## Just Me...Again (Jul 7, 2016)




----------



## pajaro (Oct 16, 2009)

looking good!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

got a front split bench 6 way power seat complete with the correct switch panel trim and all seat trim, even the lower power seat mech, covers
out of a dry 59 hardtop
up for grabs, just in time for summer shows


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

took the cateyes out for a spin this weekend.


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:thumbsup: looking Good topd0g...


topd0gg said:


> took the cateyes out for a spin this weekend.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

got an N.O.S. set of 1960 rear bumper guards up 4 grabs


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

got a 59 ragtop frame up for grabs if you need a dry frame


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

whats the ticket perry?


----------



## gallo*59 (Aug 5, 2016)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1940-039-s-...A-wbr-T-/391642149871?&_trksid=p2056016.l4276


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

Bump ?For the 9's


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Maria Rosales- Dean (Aug 6, 2020)

Wizzard said:


> When were on the subject of this visor it just crossed my mind that I did a little research on a 59 about two years ago.
> Its a bit of reading but bare with me on this one.
> 
> It all started after I had gone thru a bunch of old Swedish classic car magazines, I started by sorting out the ones I liked and there was espescially one that caught my attention more then others.
> ...


----------



## Maria Rosales- Dean (Aug 6, 2020)

I noticed in the article Mexican Style there really wasn’t any information on the original owner who restored 1959 Chevy impala to its current state. This car was originally owned and restored by my brother. This car is originally from Redwood City, Califorina. I remember growing up and watching the countless hours days & years it took my brother to restore the car to its current state. It was featured in Lowrider magazine throughout the bay area and was shown in car shows from San Jose through San Francisco area.


----------



## Maria Rosales- Dean (Aug 6, 2020)

Wizzard said:


> When were on the subject of this visor it just crossed my mind that I did a little research on a 59 about two years ago.
> Its a bit of reading but bare with me on this one.
> 
> It all started after I had gone thru a bunch of old Swedish classic car magazines, I started by sorting out the ones I liked and there was espescially one that caught my attention more then others.
> ...



I noticed in the article Mexican Style there really wasn’t any information on the original owner who restored 1959 Chevy impala to its current state. This car was originally owned and restored by my brother. This car is originally from Redwood City, Califorina. I remember growing up and watching the countless hours days & years it took my brother to restore the car to its current state. It was featured in Lowrider magazine throughout the bay area and was shown in car shows from San Jose through San Francisco area.


----------

